#ubuntu-de 2011-05-23
<banished> hallo, mein Dateisystem wurde gerade read-only remounted, der dmesg log besteht aus http://pastebin.com/RaExgHLC - was geht da vor?
<zergo> morgen wo kann ich sehen welche symbolischen verlinkungen mein system nutzt?
<zergo> wie heißt der befehl in der console dazu
<LetoThe2nd> zergo: gehts vielleicht ein klein bisschen präziser? ich hoffe nämlich, dass dein system mal so intern jede menge verknüpfungen benutzt, von denen du a) nichts weisst und b) die du auch besser nicht anfassen solltest.
<LetoThe2nd> zergo: wenn du nur rausfinden willst, ob eine bestimmte datei/ein bestimmtes verzeichnis ein link ist: ls -al, und wenn der erste buchstabe dann ein "l" ist ein symbolischer link.
<Protector1981> naja...man kann schon alle symlinks finden, wenn man will:  find / -type l -exec ls -l {} \;  ;)
<Protector1981> und das sind...eine ganze menge
<LetoThe2nd> Protector1981: hab ich nie verneint das das geht... aber den sinn darf ich nach nem kurzen blick in /proc oder so wohl herzlich bezweifeln. :-)
<Protector1981> naja, nach dem sinn hat auch niemand gefragt :D
<LetoThe2nd> ich weiss schon, mit dem versuch in sich sinnhaften support zu machen steh ich öfters allein da :P
<Protector1981> :P ich hab mal gesucht und mir hats zu lange gedauert lol...ich hab abgebrochen und bin bei 5072 stehengeblieben :P
<bullgard4> Ich erhalte: "xinit: giving up; xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused; waiting for X server  to shut down ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. xinit: unexpected signal 2; xauth: error in locking authority file /home/detlef/.Xauthority." Warum muß die Datei authority file gesperrt werden?
<elmargol> Kennt jemand ein programm mit dem man einfach Bilder gerade stellen kann? Winkel messen mit gimp nervt irgendwie..
<joschi_> bullgard4: damit nicht versehentlich 2 instanzen des X servers darauf zugreifen
<michi> Hallo!  Ich habe mir im Forum schon einen Wolf gelesen und nichts gefunden vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Idee: Wenn Ich über Evolution meine Mails abhole, so dauert es eine Ewigkeit, bis sie angezeigt werden (sowohl pop- als auch imap-accounts). Dabei sind die Mails aber da. Viel schneller geht's wenn ich das Programm beende und neu starte. Nach dem Neustart sind dann alle neuen Mails zu sehen und auch zu lesen. 
<michi> PS: beim ersten Abholen (vor dem Neustart, kommt die Nachricht "Ordner wird aufgefrischt" und bleibt ewig lange. Es kann schon mal 3 Minuten dauern
<bullgard4> joschi_: Wie erreicht man das als Benutzer? Als Präfix 'sudo' eingeben?
<joschi> bullgard4: was ist "das"?
<bullgard4> joschi_: Das Sperren der Datei »authority file«.
<joschi> bullgard4: das machst du überhaupt nicht von hand. das erledigt xauth für dich
<joschi> und nein, sudo lässt du da weg, weil die datei deinem benutzer gehören muss
<bullgard4> joschi_: Wie ich oben schrieb, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/detlef/.Xauthority." Also erledigt das xauth nicht für mich.
<joschi> bullgard4: lies die manpage von xauth
<joschi> bullgard4: darüber hinaus wäre es für dich sicherlich interessant mal nachzuforschen, weshalb das sperren der .Xauthority datei fehlschlägt. gründe dafür sind ebenfalls in der manpage aufgeführt
<bullgard4> joschi: Ich mache mich an die Arbeit.
<usch> schönen guten morgen!
<usch> wie ist die syntax vom kommandozeilen-vlc, um eine sounddatei zu mp3 (lame, 320 kbps) zu converten?
<bullgard4> usch: man vlc: "he complete list of VLC options depends on what plugins are installed because they automatically add their own options. Please use "vlc --longhelp --advanced" for a complete list of available options."
<bullgard4> s/he/The/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: usch: man vlc: "The complete list of VLC options depends on what plugins are installed because they automatically add their own options. Please use "vlc --longhelp --advanced" for a complete list of available options."
<usch> bullgard4: danke, da war ich schon. hätte nur gedacht, dass das vielleicht schon mal jemand gemacht hat. dann werde ich mich mal in die optionen einarbeiten.
<tobago> diese hw sollte doch in der lage sein unter ubuntu avi-files ruckelfrei abzuspielen, oder?
<tobago> http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/fit-pc2-specifications/
<TheInfinity> tobago: avi ist nur n container und kann alles mögliche enthalten.
<TheInfinity> tobago: somit keine aussage möglich.
<tobago> TheInfinity: ja. o.k. fixier mich jetzt nicht auf avi. was ich meinte ist, dass diese hw (benötigter codec installiert) videodaten ruckelfrei abspielen sollte. ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass sogar das bewegen von fenstern ruckelt.
<TheInfinity> tobago: dann hast du irgendein problem mit dem videotreiber.
<tobago> TheInfinity: o.k. Intel GMA500 graphic card. mit den poulsbo treibern scheint es probleme zu geben.
<bullgard4> Wie heißt der Kommandozeilenbefehl, um sich alle Hosts der Route im Internet bis zum Ziel anzeigen zu lassen? Ich habe den Namen vergessen.
<ghostcube> tracert?
<joschi> tracepath, traceroute, ping -R, mtr…
<bullgard4> ghostcube: 'traceroute' meinte ich. 'tracert' gibt es bei Windows.
<bullgard4> joschi: Danke!
<hbecker> duck* ... war grad vom klo weitergegangen ...
<gewuerzwiesel> servus, kann mir jemand sagen, anhand welcher Daten die Schlüsselverwaltung fest macht, ob der jeweilige Key ein "eigener" oder "anderer" ist?
<gewuerzwiesel> Export Altsystem = eigener, nach Import auf Neusystem ist er ein "anderer"
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<ab__> hallo
<ab__> jemand zu hause?
<LetoThe2nd> ab__: nein.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> du hast ihn verjagd
<LetoThe2nd> tja. can't pretend i would care....
<servan> servus! habe ein lenovo x220 tablet. kann den touchscreen mit dem finger und mit nem stift bedienen. wenn ich mit dem finger irgendwo auf das display klicke erkennt ubuntu dies. der cursor springt aber direkt danach in die obere linke ecke. weiß jemand wie dieses problem zu lösen ist?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> hatte das auch bei einer kernelversion vor über 1 jahr
<servan> was für ein gerät hast du denn?
<servan> und was für eine ubuntu version?
<servan> läuft jetzt alles out of the box oder musstest du irgend etwas konfigurieren?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> intel classmate pc und ja alles funzt 
 * Fuss-im-Ohr hat die aktuelle ubuntuversion aber nicht im einsatz
<servan> ist da auch was von wacom verbaut?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nicht das ich wüsste
 * Fuss-im-Ohr ist sich da aber auch nicht 100%ig sicher
<servan> bist nicht zufällig an dem gerät oder?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> na, liegt auch in der arbeit 
<servan> achso. dennoch danke
<servan> zu meinem bedauern hat das gerät irgendwie noch niemand :(
<Rabenvogel> Hallo
<Rabenvogel> Also richtig bequem ist Empathy für IRC ja nun nicht gerade
<PolitikerNEU> Das stimmt - nimm lieber z.B. xchat
<Rabenvogel> PolitikerNEU: jap werde ich wohl. Habe gerade Ubuntu 11.04 neu installiert und wollte das mal ausprobieren. 
<Rabenvogel> An sich nehme ich fürs IRC XChat und als Messenger Pidgin
<sysdef> oder konversation (kdelibs)
<Rabenvogel> Na ich bin eher Gnome-Zentriert... bzw. wohl in absehbarer Zeit muss ich mir was anderes suchen. KDE kenne ich, ist aber nicht so ganz mein Fall (auch wenn ich es mir regelmäßig anschaue) und Gnome 3 mag ich genauso wenig wie Unity
<PolitikerNEU> Naja, ich verwende(te) auch unter Gnome immer konversation
<PolitikerNEU> bzw. jetzt unter XFCE
<Rabenvogel> Ich liebäugel auch mit XFCE und mit LXDE bzw. den entsprechenden Derivaten. Jedoch habe ich noch immer nicht die Hoffnung aufgegeben das jemand auf die Idee kommt Gnome 2 zu forken und weiter zu entwickeln.
<PolitikerNEU> LXDE ist Mist
<PolitikerNEU> Und bevor Gnome 2 geforkt wird wird halt der Fallback-Modus erweitert
<PolitikerNEU> ist einfacher
<Rabenvogel> Hm auf dem Netbook läuft LXDE an sich sehr gut. Der Fallback-Modus für Ubuntu 11.10 heist Unity 2D und damit war es es dann mit Gnome 2 unter Ubuntu
<PolitikerNEU> Naja, wird glaub ich gubuntu geben, das ist "pures" Gnome/Ubuntu
<Rabenvogel> OK sie wollen ja jetzt auch offiziell Gnome 3 unterstützen, aber es wird nicht vorinstalliert sein und es ist ... undurchdacht und umständlich...
<PolitikerNEU> Und für das gibt es einen Fallback-Modus
<PolitikerNEU> Naja, Gnome 3 wird halt dann so sein wie KDE jetzt
<Rabenvogel> Jap das habe ich auch schon gelesen. Mal schauen was da kommt
<PolitikerNEU> oder LXDE oder ...
<PolitikerNEU> Und ich finde, XFCE kann man fast brauchbar herrichten
<Rabenvogel> Hm KDE ist gut, aber es hat einen anderen gedanklichen Ansatz als Gnome2. Gnome 3 ist ein Fluch genauso wie Unity
<PolitikerNEU> Nur das ALT+F2-Zeugs ist unbrauchbar - und blöd, dass es keine Programmsuche im Startmenü gibt
<k1l> Rabenvogel: PolitikerNEU darf ich euch in den offtopic bitten zum vergleich der DE? danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> ... können wir diese wundervolle pro/contra gnome/kde/unity/lxde/xfce/usw.-diskussion bitte dann wie alle anderen vorher auch ins OT verlagern, solange es keine akute supportfrage zu einem davon gibt?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: mist, warst schnella.
<Rabenvogel> jap habt ja recht
<shrekk> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<usch> hi, ich mal wieder. und zwar habe ich jetzt das problem, dass unter einstellungen > erscheinungsbild bei der auswahl eines themes das innere der fenster (gtk) sich nicht verändert, sondern immer das gleiche theme bleibt. zu 50% hängt sich die oberfläche dann auch komplett auf. woran könnte das liegen?
<Manni> hallo leute, ich habe eine datei mit zeilen unterschiedlicher länge ich möchte alle zeilen mit einer bestimmten länge in eine andere datei umleiten...
<bullgard4> "Früher" hatte das Wiederherstellungsmenü einen Menüeintrag "netroot". Unter Natty vewrmiisse ich ihn. Wo ist er geblieben?
<zergo> LetoThe2nd, zu der frage von heute morgen mit verknüpfung, ich will mir nur die struktur der verknüpfungen bei ubuntu anzuschauen um möglicherweise daraus vorteile für mein embedded linux kernel zu ziehen wohin ich am besten sachen verlinken soll
<bullgard4> usch: Ich habe schon einmal gehört, daß jemand anders diesen Fehler auch hatte. Ich würde nach einem diesbezüglichen Hinweis in den Logs in /var/log/ gucken, wenn der Fehler aufgetreten ist.
<usch> bullgard4: habe den fehler nun mal herbei geführt. hast du eine ahnung, in welcher log da was stehen könnte?
<bullgard4> Manni: Mir fällt dazu ein: awk, gawk, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Tipps_und_Tricks. 
<bullgard4> usch: Ich weiß es nicht genau. Die Logdateien, die den betreffenden Zeitpunkt umfassen, sind aber nicht so viele, als daß Du sie nicht nach dem betreffenden Zeitpunkt durchsuchen könntest von Hand.
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<usch> bullgard4: /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log vielleicht? http://paste.ubuntu.com/611821/
<bullgard4> usch: Dein Logauszug könnte mit diesem Fehler im Zusammenhang stehen. --  Versuche, diese Warnung im Launchpad zu finden. Vielleicht ist dort auch schon eine Abhilfe verzeichnet.
<usch> bullgard4: ok, danke erstmal.
<Fuchs> usch: darf ich mal die ~/.xsession-errors  in einem pastebin sehen? 
<Fuchs> usch: ich vermute, dass da der gnome-settings-daemon nicht tut was er sollte. 
<Fuchs> (Gegeben, dass das in Frage kommende Programm auch ein GTK2 Programm ist) 
<usch> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611826/
<Fuchs> sicher, dass das alles ist? 
<Fuchs> (also nachdem der Fehler aufgetreten ist) 
<usch> Fuchs: jap, gerade eben aufgetreten und gerade eben gepastet.
<Fuchs> ps aux | grep -i settings 
<Fuchs> welche Desktopumgebung, welche Ubuntuversion?
<usch> Fuchs: ach halt, wird die nach dem reboot erneuert?
<Fuchs> nach jedem Einloggen 
<Fuchs> da gehen alle Fehlermeldungen von den Programmen, die Du graphisch startest, rein. Aber eben, nach jedem Login ist die weg
<usch> oh ok, dann rufe ich den fehler nochmal hervor. moment
<usch> Fuchs: die gnome-oberfläche ist komplett abgeschmiert und es kam kein log-eintrag.
<Fuchs> nur die Gnome Oberflaeche oder gleich der ganze X? 
<Fuchs> also warst Du dann wieder bei dem Login Screen? 
<usch> nein, eingefroren. und ich habe /etc/init.d/gdm restart gemacht.
<Fuchs> in dem Moment war das eher schlecht
<Fuchs> das war der Moment, wo man sich rasch /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors  und dmesg haette wegsichern koennen 
<Fuchs> dann koennte man dann einfach die letzten paar Zeilen davon anschauen
<Fuchs> aber gut, vorerst mal: Welche Version von Ubuntu? Irgendwelche Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<usch> ~/.xsession-errors habe ich noch in ~/.xsession-errors.old. da ist nix neues drin (außer ein paar mal "connection lost", weil X gekillt wurde)
<usch> 11.04
<usch> fremdquellen, mom
<usch> pidgin, chrome, sonst nix
<Fuchs> hm
<usch> aso, dropbox
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich diese xsession-errors gerne mal noch sehen, dmesg gerne mal noch sehen, /var/log/messages mal noch sehen, /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old noch sehen 
<usch> Fuchs: .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611831/ | dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611833/ | /var/log/messages habe ich nicht | /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611836/ | /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611837/
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> eine Mischung des Radeon- und fglrx Treibers schon mal 
<Fuchs> aber das sollte dann nicht gleich solche Probleme machen ... 
<Fuchs> welche Desktopumgebung ist das? Gnome oder Unity? 
<usch> gnome
<usch> ich mag unity nicht ^^
<Fuchs> mit compiz oder ohne? 
<usch> im moment ohne
<Fuchs> und das passiert mit allen GTK+ Themes, oder nur mit bestimmten? 
<usch> weil du fglrx schriebst: ich habe in Section "Device" als Driver "radeon" eingetragen, weil das mit "fglrx" immer geruckelt hat. und es ist nur bei bestimmten themes.
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich das mal als Fehler bei den bestimmten Themes melden, 
<usch> kann es daran liegen, dass radeon aktiv ist und fglrx trotzdem installiert ist?
<Fuchs> und noch den fglrx sauber ueber die Treiberverwaltung entfernen
<Fuchs> eigentlich nein, aber offensichtlich (gem. dmesg zumindest) laedt er flgrx, nimmt dann aber radeon, 
<Fuchs> woraufhin radeon rumjammert, dass diverse OpenGL Geschichten nicht gehen
<usch> aber auch bei dem standard-theme "ambiance"?
<Fuchs> kann also sein, dass der Radeontreiber die falschen OpenGL Bibliotheken nimmt. Sollte nicht zu solchen Ergebnissen fuehren, aber ausschliessen kann ich es nicht, da diverse Themes z.B. mit Transparenz rumspielen 
<Fuchs> Du kannst also probehalber schauen  1) ob das mit fglrx auch auftritt  2) ob das auch auftritt, wenn Du fglrx ueber die Treiberverwaltung sauber deaktivierst
<Fuchs> wenn beides ja: Bug Report an die Ersteller der Themes, wo es auftritt
<usch> immer was anderes. Ich bin ja extra auf radeon umgestiegen, weil da wenigstens alles ruckelfrei funktioniert und dann das...
<usch> Ok, probiere ich mal. Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<usch> Fuchs: Ich werde jetzt erstmal mit dem bug leben und sehen, wie sich das weiter entwickelt.
<jokrebel> hi
<gambacherkalben1> brauche hilfe, um mit ubuntu ins internet zu kommen - weiß jemand, wie man mit netzwerken umgeht?
<jokrebel> gambacherkalben1: gibts genügend Leute hier die da schon Ahnung haben - Frag einfach und werde konkreter. Danke
<gambacherkalben1> jokrebel: für ein kleines unternehmen setze ich einen lenovo-server mit einem ubuntu-10.04-derivat namens ZENTYAL auf. alle windows-clients verbinden sich problemlos mitdem internet, nur die linux-kiste nicht. hab schon probiert an den ips rumzuschrauben, aber das binrgtmich auch nicht weiter. irgendwelche ideen?
<jokrebel> gambacherkalben1: bitte keine ungefragten querys; Deine Fragen und die Antworten sind wenn dann auch für andere ggf. interessant - Danke
<gambacherkalben1> jokrebel: entschuldige bitte. hast du dafür einen lösungsansatz?
<jokrebel> gambacherkalben1: Da ich Zentyal nicht mal ansatzweise kenne - Sorry. nein.
<jokrebel> gambacherkalben1: in deren Forum schon gestöbert? http://forum.zentyal.org/
<jokrebel> gambacherkalben1: …und das vielleicht? http://doc.zentyal.org/en/firststeps.html#network-configuration-with-zentyal
<moritz_> Hallo, ich habe probleme unter 11.04 einen suspend to disk hinzubekommen ... es merkt sich einfach nicht die Programme, die offen waren. Diese werden einfach hart beendet. Bisschen herrumlesen hat mich zu dazu geführt, das ich garkeine SWAP Partitionj mehr habe. Sprich Ubuntu 11.04 legt bei einer Standert neuinstallation keine Swap mehr an? Doch wohin soll nun das STD gespeichert werden? Im Bios ist definitiv S3 aktiviert...
<sdx23> moritz_: Ansich würde ich davon ausgehen, dass dann kein std erfolgt - und auch kein Herunterfahren. Was genau tut er denn?
<moritz_> sdx23, er fährt herrunter wie immer.. bis er komplett ausgeschaltet ist, reaktivierung nur noch per schalter am rechner .. dnan fährt er wie gewohnt hoch .. läd bios .. läd grub .. läd ubuntu .. dann bei der anmeldung bleibt er leicht im login bild hängen .. aber dann kommt er nach etwas zeit ganz normal auf den desktop .. aber meine zuvor geöffneten programme sind alle geschlossen..
<sdx23> moritz_: Logs hast du mal angesehen?
<moritz_> sdx23, nein, welche was wie wo?
<sdx23> moritz_: Syslog, also in dmesg bzw. /var/log/messages
<moritz_> sdx23, ACPI: No dock devices found. ich habe nun erlesen das man wohl eine swap braucht .. oder irgendwie ne andere partition wo ubuntu die danten "zwischen" speichert ..
<sdx23> moritz_: Jop, das ist auch mein Kenntnisstand. Wobei selbst eine entsprechende Datei dazu dienen kann. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie genau Ubuntu das aktuell handhabt, falls keine vorhanden ist. Die zitierte Meldung hat imo nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun.
<moritz_> sdx23, mhm schade .. da sind so viele meldungen von acpi :D naja gleich mal sehen wenn ich ne swap habe und die soweit einkofiguriert habe .. ob es dann läuft..
<bullgard4> moritz_: Deine Swap-Partition muß für diesen Zweck mindestens 512 MB groß sein. Wenn sie doppelt so groß ist wie Dein RAM, dann geht STD schneller.
<bullgard4> s/doppelt/mindestens doppelt/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: moritz_: Deine Swap-Partition muß für diesen Zweck mindestens 512 MB groß sein. Wenn sie mindestens doppelt so groß ist wie Dein RAM, dann geht STD schneller.
<sdx23> bullgard4: Nach welcher Quelle?
<bullgard4> sdx23: Das habe ich vor so langer zeit gelesen, daß ich die Quellen nicht mehr rekonstruieren kann.
<sdx23> hm, Schade.
<Fuchs> und die Zahl ist eh Quatsch
<imojo> hallo
<imojo> kann mir wer verraten, wo man das unity startmenü verändern kann?
<imojo> insbesondere interssiert mich, wo mann die History für gesuchte Dateien abschalten kann
<Fuchs> imojo: http://linux.aldeby.org/ubuntu-natty-11-04-unity-clear-recent-documents.html  << eine dieser Loesungen 
<Fuchs> bevorzugt _nicht_ die mit dem Datenbank entfernen
<imojo> Fuchs: Danke, ich dachte unity sollte alles besserr und einfacher machen :(
<Fuchs> Ansichtssache, und eher OT hier. Wenn Du damit nicht zufrieden bist, dann kannst Du im Anmeldedialog "Classic" auswaehlen. 
<noggo> hallo leute
<noggo> ich möchte mich gerne in python einarbeiten. hat jemand eine anlaufstelle mit einem tutorial oder ebook zum einarbeiten.
<x1o> jo
<x1o> noggo, galileocomputing
<x1o> openbook über python
<bullgard4> noggo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Python
<Gulaschkanone> http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Python
<sdx23> noggo: Freies Magazin hatte letztlich ein Spezial. Und: Der Offtopic-Kanal ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<noggo> thx an alle werde mal die links durcharbeiten
<Yoshimo> ich habe  hier ein problem das wlan auf einem t61 thinkpad in gang zu bekommen. Iwlist sagt "network down" und ifup meint wlan0 ist ungültig. Die Taste die ich als Wlan an zu erkennen glaube ändert an der Sache gar nichts
<Gulaschkanone> Heißt das Device wirklich "wlan0"?
<Gulaschkanone> Bei manchen Geräten heißt es eth1
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: das Geraet hat vorne einen WLAN Schalter
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: schieb den mal um 
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: da drin ist ein iwl-Chip, die muss gehen. Sobald dieser Schalter umgeschoben wurde (ist ein Schiebeschalter, keine Taste) 
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: heisst es. Das T61 hat ueblicherweise eine iwl49** verbaut 
<Fuchs> ansonsten will ich lspci in einem pastebin haben
<Yoshimo> dieser schiebeschalter aktiviert schonmal Blauzahn, das is ein Anfang
<Fuchs> WLAN auch 
<Fuchs> allerdings ist nun ggf. ein  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  noetig 
<Fuchs> ansonsten will ich, wie gesagt, lspci sehen. Und lsmod. Und iwconfig. 
<mook> hallo, habe grade einen folgenschweren fehler gemacht und komme nun nicht mehr in die grafische oberfläche .. habe sudo apt-get purge pm-utils ausgeführt und sämtliche packete die er mir angezeigt hat auch entfernt... kann mir einer erzählen wie ich dies wieder rückgängig machen kann? die Grafische oberfläche zeigt mir in der Konsole an "mountall: keine verbindung zu plymoth"
<Yoshimo> wlan is disabled in software sagt der networmanager  und  der ifconfig befehl endet mit  Operation not possible due to rf-kill
<sdx23> Yoshimo: der Schalter steht falsch. Muss nach rechts.
<sdx23> mook: das wird vermutlich ubuntu-desktop entfernt haben.
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: sudo rfkill list 
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: und lspci. Beides in einen pastebin, nicht hier rein
<Yoshimo> ne der is rechts, stand ja auch da "hardware enabled"
<Yoshimo> geht eh nich anders Fuchs, ich bin hier im Chat eh aufm andern rechner
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: dann erstmal rfkill
<Fuchs> wenn es nur software ist, dann kann man das deaktivieren. Networkmanager ist da leider haeufig etwas doof
<mook> sdx23, also würde ein sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop helfen?
<Fuchs> Notfalls laedt man den iwlwifi Treiber neu, und gut ist
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: sudo rfkill unblock all 
<Fuchs> wenn ich den Syntax richtig im Kopf habe
<sdx23> mook: Wenn es das war, ja.
<Nobuntu666> hi @all
<Nobuntu666> wer kann mir helfen?
<mook> sdx23, ich hab die meldung einfach zu schnell weggeklickt um zu sehen welche abhängigen packete noch entfernt werden sollen.. kann man irgendwie nachsehen welche er noch deinstalliert hat?
<Fuchs> Nobuntu666: keiner, so lange Du Deine Frage nicht stellst. 
<Nobuntu666> lol
<Yoshimo> Fuchs, der wars ;)
<sdx23> mook: Sowas dummes aber auch.
<Fuchs> mook: cat /var/log/dpkg.log  
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: keine Ursache
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: guck mal, ob das einen reboot ueberlebt. Sollte. 
<mook> sdx23, japs :) bin halt noch übelst dumm im umgang mit buntu und konsole usw. :/ aber desktop rennt nun wieder nach neuinstallation von ..desktop
<sdx23> mook: /var/log/apt/history.log könnte auch interessant sein.
<Fuchs> Yoshimo: ein Weilchen lang musste ich bei meinem T61 das ifconfig wlan0 up in den Autostart packen, aber afaik sollte das Networkmanager inzwischen fuer Dich machen 
<mook> sdx23, oki doki ich danke dir vielmals ;)
<Nobuntu666> also mein problem betrifft mehrere Distros vun Ubuntu (EasyPeasy, Artistx, UbuntuStudio, usw...)
<Yoshimo> is von der LiveCD gebootet. Aber man weiss ja jetz wies geht
<Nobuntu666> hab die isos mit hilfe vun unetbootin auf 4GB USB Sticks installiert, habe aber beim Booten jedesmal die Fehlermeldung "Authentication Failure", kennt jemand de
<Nobuntu666> das Prblem?
<bekks> Wann genau beim Booten?
<Nobuntu666> naja nach 1-2 minuten, nachdem ich beim bootloader des livesystem vom stick aus starten möchte!
<bekks> Was passiert denn genau? Ist das ein Dialogfeld in das Du irgendwelche Daten eingibst, oder wo genau siehst Du die Fehlermeldung?
<Nobuntu666> nein während dem Bootvorgang hängt des ganze sich mit mehreren Zeilen "Authentication Failure" einfach auf, wie im Dos halt sieht des aus, kein Dialog feld und nix, nur diese zwei worte auf schwarzem bildschirm!
<bekks> Hast Du vor dem Erstellen des USB Sticks die Checksumme des ISO geprüft?
<Nobuntu666> nee?
<Nobuntu666> allerdings ist dies bei mehreren unterschiedlichen isos also mindestens 3 versionen der fall, und immer an der gleichen stelle
<Nobuntu666> noch da, bekks?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> PRüf doch mal die Checksumme des ISO.
<Nobuntu666> wie mache ich das unter vista?
<hdp> Mit einem md5sum Prüfprogramm.
<Wedelwolf> hrm... kann man ein Script schreiben, damit ich per ssh -X conky auf meinen bildschirm holen kann?
<sdx23> Wedelwolf: kann man. Oder einen Alias verwenden. 
<Wedelwolf> alias?
<Gulaschkanone> man alias
<Wedelwolf> Kein Handbucheintrag für alias vorhanden
<Wedelwolf> $
<Gulaschkanone> sry, alias --helüp
<Gulaschkanone> s/üp/p/
<sdx23> In der Shell. Falls du es von dort aufrufen möchtest. Und da das ein Builtin ist, gibt es keine Manpage.
<shetlandpony> gulaschkanone meant: sry, alias --help
<Wedelwolf> Gulaschkanone gibts auch nich.$
<sdx23> man bash ist die korrekte Antwort :)
<Wedelwolf> ich glaub ich weiss was gemeint is... erstmal conky einrichten
<Gulaschkanone> naja, syntax ist: alias ssh_conky='ssh -x whatev'
<sdx23> Aber wie gesagt, Alias nur, wenn du's aus ner Shell aufrufst. Wenn per Alt-F2 o.ä. muss das nicht funktionieren. Oder du legst nen "Starter" an, neumodisches Zeug ;)
<Wedelwolf> pfff^^ autostart :D
<sdx23> Dann willst du ehh kein Alias.
<Gulaschkanone> Dann ist Alias witzlos
<Wedelwolf> neumodischer muell.
<Gulaschkanone> xD
<Wedelwolf> sftp per gui will nich.
<Wedelwolf> Fehler: Das SSH-Programm wurde unerwartet beendet Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut.
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: welche GUI?
<Wedelwolf> jokrebel nautilus -> mit server verbinden
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: geht es aus dem Terminal heraus?
<Wedelwolf> jokrebel ich weiss nichtmal wie du das meinst
<murray> gibts für die radeon xpress 1100 einen flgrx treiber, der mit ubuntu 10.04 zusammenarbeitet?
<murray> oder kann man da "nur" noch auf den kernel treiber zurückgreifen?
<jokrebel> Wedelwolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh#sftp
<Gulaschkanone> murray: fglrx ist seit 9.04 nur noch mit der HD-Serie nutzbar, laut uu-wiki
<murray> ok.. danke :)
<Fuchs> jokrebel: ich mache das :) 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: gerne - viel Erfolg
<Fuchs> jokrebel: schon geloest 
<Wedelwolf> solved
<Wedelwolf> aber neues problem *huestel* ne config kopieren... saugut...
<Wedelwolf> nun ueberlagert das conky vom server das conky vom client
<icewaterman> wie kann ich unter bevorzugte anwendungen einen webbrowser manuell konfigurieren (einen konsolenbefehl)
<Gulaschkanone> icewaterman: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /pfad/zum/binary
<Wedelwolf> so. weiss jemand wie ichs hinkrieg, 2mal conky nebeneinander auf dem Bildschirm zu platzieren?
<icewaterman> Gulaschkanone: und pro user?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: Vermutung ins Blaue: zwei conkyrcs erstellen mit unterschiedlichen Koordinaten, dann mit  -c datei aufrufen
<icewaterman> global ist nicht so toll
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: alternative (sehr unschoene): eine der beiden Instanzen (oder beide) als Fenster konfigurieren und schieben
<Gulaschkanone> icewaterman: Ich weiß nicht, ob das Global geht
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: Tipp am Rande: im ubuntuusers.de Forum hat es ziemlich viele Leute mit conky, einer da wird es wohl wissen
<Wedelwolf> fuchs unschoene alternative is nich akzeptiert... erste hab ich mir auch ueberlegt, aber wie find ich die koords raus?
<Fuchs> uhm 
<Gulaschkanone> s/Global/pro User/
<shetlandpony> gulaschkanone meant: icewaterman: Ich weiß nicht, ob das pro User geht
<Fuchs> gute Frage. Ein Fenster da platzieren und xprop anwerfen ... 
<Gulaschkanone> Kommt wohl drauf an, welche DE verwendet wird. Bei Gnome wird es iwas mit gconf sein
<icewaterman> Gulaschkanone: deine lösung war global
<icewaterman> ich wollte nur für meinen user ändern
<Gulaschkanone> ich weiß, habs korrigiert
<icewaterman> Gulaschkanone: oh, sorry. bis 10.10 einschl. ging das.
<icewaterman> beim mediaplayer geht es immer noch
<Gulaschkanone> Also pro User geht das schon mit ner GUI
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: alternative: Rechnen
<Gulaschkanone> Aber den Shell-Befehl kenn ich nicht
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: Du kennst Deine Aufloesung, 0,0 ist oben links
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs  ich kenn sie nicht :D
<icewaterman> Gulaschkanone: die gui listet mir nur firefox
<Gulaschkanone> Was hast du alles installiert?
<icewaterman> kein konqueror z.B.
<Wedelwolf> 24" + 17"widescreen 
<icewaterman> Gulaschkanone: konqueror möcht ich gern
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: xrandr kennt sie 
<Gulaschkanone> mom, vielleixht finde ich was
<Gulaschkanone> muss erst Ubuntu booten
<Wedelwolf> LVDS1 connected 1440x900+1920+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 367mm x 230mm <-- das?
<icewaterman> Gulaschkanone: mein eigentliches problem: ich möchte wohl den Firefox nutzen, aber ich starte den als anderer user und das geht über ein script, welches ich gern als default browser einrichten möchte. bisher ging das, seit 11.04 zumindest nicht mehr über die gui
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: das. 
<Fuchs> einer scheint 1440x900 zu haben, der andere 1920xirgendwas 
<Gulaschkanone> icewaterman: Sorry, ich kann dir leider nicht wirkich helfen
<icewaterman> brb
<icewaterman> Gulaschkanone: macht nix, danke trotzdem
<Wedelwolf> *sfz* :(
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: willst eine Loesung? 
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs ich such irgend n prog
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: conky -o 
<Wedelwolf> gibt sicher eins das die koordinaten sagt
<Wedelwolf> was tut das tuN?
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: dann kommt es als Fenster. Das schiebst Du da hin, wo Du es willst
<Fuchs> dann feuerst Du in der Konsole ein xprop ab und klickst auf conky, dann hast Deine Koordinaten
<Wedelwolf> ty :)
<Fuchs> Du weisst, was es Dich kostet ;p 
<Wedelwolf> wenns funktioniert.
<icewaterman> Gulaschkanone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/708382 der fehler ist bekannt
<Fuchs> es kommt von mir, es funktioniert. Sonst machst Du was falsch. Simpel. 
<Wedelwolf> conky -o 
<koegs> try and error geht auch mit ein bisschen gehirnschmalz, hab hier 3x conky von verschiedenen servern :D
<Wedelwolf> das ding platziert sich mittn aufm bildschirm.
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: ich weiss
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: aber alt+maus kann es nun schieben
<Gulaschkanone> icewaterman: Wieder was gelernt :)
<Fuchs> weil es ein Fenster ist
<Wedelwolf> <_<
<Wedelwolf> Alt... wusst ich nit 
<Fuchs> ist praktisch
<Fuchs> geht auch mit Alt und der anderen Taste, zum Groesse veraendern. Und geht bei allen Fenstern
<Wedelwolf>  nur gibt mir xprop nix raus
<olli_> Ich möchte eine Windows Freigabe mit smbmount für alle User zugänglich machen. Wenn ich es als root mache, funktionierts zwar, aber es hat kein normaler user schreibrechte. Wenn ich es als normaler User mounten will funktioniert es erst gar nicht erst. Wie kann ich als normaler User eine Netzwerkfreigabe mounten?
<bekks> olli_: Nur mit einem Eintrag in der /etc/fstab, der das dem User auch erlaubt.
<olli_> bekks: das ist für dynamische Freigaben aber sehr suboptimal, gibt es alternativen?
<bekks> Nein.
<RichyW> ich kann mit dem befehl scangearmp im terminal auf meinen scanner im netzwerk zugreifen mit simply scan nicht kennt jemand ein sehr gutes programm mit dem das auch funktioniert?
<tomx3_> \o/
<tomx3_> arg
<Guest46124> hi
<Guest46124> hallo
<ppq> huhu Guest46124
<outcast^^> hallo
<deem> hallo
<outcast^^> sagt mal benutzt einer hir incscape?
<dadrc> ,mf?
<shetlandpony> Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<outcast^^> eine was?
<outcast^^> hallo bitte 
<outcast^^> das hir ist doch ein chat
<outcast^^> das sind genau 3 sek zeit die ich euch in anspruch nehme
<dadrc> Was damit gemeint ist: Frag einfach das, was du wissen möchtest.
<dadrc> Du willst ja nicht wissen, ob irgendwer irgendwo auf der Welt Inkscape benutzt.
<deem> outcast^^: wenn du einfach nur so quatschen will bist du auch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gerne willkommen
<outcast^^> ich wollte eigendlich nur fragen ob einer von euch (der auch incscape benutzt) auch gerade bugs hat
<outcast^^> irgend wie spinnt das prog bei mir
<outcast^^> das y-Lineal ist irgendwie abgeschnitten
<outcast^^> snapping funktioniert nicht und das spitzt knotenpunkt tool macht auch nicht was es soll
<outcast^^> ich wollte wissen ob jemand auch mit den selbigen Problemen Kämpft
<outcast^^> ^
<outcast^^> neu installation half auch nicht
<Gulaschkanone> Ich installier jetzt ernsthaft Inkscape o_O
<outcast^^> das finde ich sehr freundlich
<Gulaschkanone> outcast^^, das Y-Lineal ist vollständig
<dadrc> Interessant wär ja die Ubuntu- und Inkscape-Version
<outcast^^> jup
<outcast^^> mom
<outcast^^> incscape 0.46 und ubuntu 9.04
<Gulaschkanone> möp
<Gulaschkanone> Ubuntu 9.04 ist tot
<deem> und unsupportet
<outcast^^> habs seit 1. tag^
<outcast^^> kann ich eigendlich ohne CD upgraden?
<Gulaschkanone> Ja
<ppq> outcast^^: von 9.04 zu upgraden ist nicht empfehlenswert
<outcast^^> ok 
<Gulaschkanone> Bist aber ziemlich weit hinten, /home sichern und 10.04 LTS bzw11.04 installieren
<ppq> outcast^^: du müsstest über 9.10 (was auch tot ist) auf 10.04 gehen. schneller und einfacher ist ne neuinstallation, vorzugsweise 10.04
<ppq> outcast^^: da du ja anscheinend eine version lange benutzen willst, ist LTS das richtige
<outcast^^> was meinst du mit lange benutzen? ich will eigendlich schon immer auf dem neusten stand sein
<ppq> outcast^^: äh.. ja, merk ich..
<outcast^^> ^^
<Gulaschkanone> Neuester Stand ist das aber nicht wirklich :P
<ppq> outcast^^: 10.04 wird noch bis 2013 mit updates unterstützt, im gegensazu zu bspw. 11.04
<Fulutzi> hallo
<theAdib> outcast^^, also ich hab die 11.04 auf meinem Laptop und es geht nur die Hälfte: -kein Multimonitorbetrieb und der WLAN Schalter funktioniert auch nicht mehr.
<Fulutzi> habe seit heut ubuntu 11.04
<serverhorror_> outcast^^: 9.04 ist von april 2009. ubuntu bring alle 6 monate eine neue version raus. das klingt so als ob du unterschiedliche vorstellungen von "neuester stand" hast als die leute die ubuntu machen
<Fulutzi> läuft prima
<outcast^^> ich meine nur das ich mir jetzt sofort eine neuere version holen werde 
<ppq> outcast^^: 10.04 ist außerdem stabil und gut erprobt - und wenn du in einzlfällen neue versionen brauchst, ist das über backports und/oder ppas kein problem
<outcast^^> ich hab mir nur vorgestern ubuntu wieder installiert um fontforge zu benutzen 
<outcast^^> ^^
<mook> entweder hat unity was gegen meine maus .. oder das "hackt,ruckelt,brems" einwenig ..habe nun schon verschiedene mäuse probiert.. und immer wenn ich richtung unity menu links an der seite fahre oder über größer verschiebe funktionen hackt es und bremst den mauszeiger.. komische sache..
<Fulutzi> wie kann man das login theme ändern
<serverhorror_> hmmm wenn ich von einem lieferanten deb paeckchen kriege und verschiedene versionen installierbar haben will (aus dem selben reprepro) ist es schlauer snapshots zu machen oder lieber etwas in der art wie python/postgres das macht. Security updates kommen weiterhin da fuer debian upstream pakete ein anderes repo existiert.
<serverhorror_> Mein Gefuehl sagt mir irgendwie die Loesung die ich haben will sind Pakete die im selben repo ohne snapshots nebeneinander existieren koennen - wie zB python - angenehmer sind. Aber ich kanns nicht argumentieren warum. Irgendwelcher Input zu den beiden Varianten?
<ppq> ,gdm? Fulutzi
<shetlandpony> Fulutzi, GDM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM - Weitere Infos im query ...
<serverhorror_> .oO(in debian schlafen grad alle von daher versuch ich das mal hier)
<bekks> serverhorror_: Hast Du ein Debian?
<serverhorror_> auch ja aber das spielt in dem fall keine rolle
<ppq> tut es, das hier ist ein ubuntu channel...
<serverhorror_> ppq: und was nimmt man dann unter ubuntu wenn nicht reprepro (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=reprepro)
<outcast^^> na ja ich meld mich dann mal als 10.10 wieder
<outcast^^>  bb
<serverhorror_> wtf also fuer die software die in ubuntu und debian ist muss ich nach debian gehen oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
<ppq> in diesem fall. richtig. :)
<jokrebel> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-24
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<servan> hi! habe ein problem mit meinem touchscreen. wenn ich ihn berühre erkennt dieser das. kann also auf icons und so weiter mit dem finger klicken aber nachdem ich das getan habe springt der cursor immer in die obere linke ecke. kann man das irgendwie beheben? das der cursor die position danach nicht mehr verändert?
<k1l> servan: anscheinend weiss hier keiner eine lösung. fragt mal auf englisch in #ubuntu oder im forum unter ubuntuusers.de nach. vlt hast du da mehr erfolg
<servan> im #ubuntu channel habe ich schon nachgefragt. werde mich am besten mal ans forum wenden. danke dir
<Nobuntu666> hallo allerseits...
<Nobuntu666> Wer kann mir helfen? 
<Nobuntu666> ich habe ein problem beim bootvorgang unterschiedlicher ubuntu distros vom usb-stick -> hängt sich auf mit "Authentication Failure"? :-(
<k1l> schau mal in die hcl ob es bei deinem gerät schon erfahrungen gibt, oder google mal einfach deinen gerätenamen mit ubuntu (und touchscreen) z.b.
<k1l> ,hcl? servan 
<shetlandpony> servan: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<servan> das gerät ist erst seit anderhalb wochen erhältlich deswegen wird es nicht dort drin stehen.
<servan> bin mir aber sicher dass es kein hardwareproblem ist
<servan> mit dem stift funktioniert ja alles
<servan> müsste nur irgendwo einstellen können dass der cursor nach der eingabe nicht umpositioniert wird
<Nobuntu666> hey kann mir jemand helfen? :-(
<k1l> Nobuntu666: wähl mal am anfang aus: ausprobieren ohne installieren
<k1l> oder mal die alternate cd ausprobieren. der fehler an sich ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. 
<k1l> und ich muss jetzt ins bett. gn8
<Nobuntu666> genau das hab ich getan versucht im livemodus zu starten nach na weile hängt sich des ding mit besagtem fehler auf beim schwarzen bildschirm!
<servan> womit hast du den stick denn erstellt?
<Nobuntu666> nun es ist bei unterschiedlichen isos der fall den ich mit unet booting installiert habe, auf den jeweiligen gebrannten dvds mit gleichen isos besteht des problem nicht!
<Nobuntu666> oh und noch ne 2te software.... mit gleichem problem, mom
<servan> erstell den stick doch einfach unter ubuntu mit dem eigenen usb creator
<servan> unter windows erstelle ich die immer mit dem linux live creator
<servan> falls du mehrere distros auf einem stick haben willst kannst du noch yumi verwenden.
<Nobuntu666> nee servan jede distro habe ich auf einem einzelnen stick und wie gesagt gemacht mit unet bootin, is des keine gute alternative? 
<servan> erstellst du den stick unter windows oder linux?
<Nobuntu666> windows vista
<servan> falls du pro stick eine distro haben willst kannst du wie gesagt mal den linux live usb creator ausprobieren. hatte damit nie probleme.
<servan> ist auch einfach zu bedienen ;)
<Nobuntu666> lol hast zufällig den link servan? 
<servan> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Nobuntu666> danke
<servan> kein thema
<hmchinh1986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612150/ ->ireally need this ! please, help me
<gilbster> hallo, ich bekomme nur dann eine netzwerkverbindung im wlan nachdem ich sudo dhclient wlan0  
<gilbster> ausführe
<gilbster> ubuntu-version ist 11.04
<gilbster> kleines problem zwar, aber nervig nach jedem neustart...
<MrRagga> gilbster: trag einfach auto wlan0 in deine interfaces datei ein
<gilbster> MrRagga, die liegt wo?
<MrRagga> /etc/network/interfaces
<gilbster> thx
<gilbster> stand tatsächlich nicht drin... mal schaun obs klappt beim reboot
<tobago> wenn ich files mit find suche, die die extension "a"  haben, dann sollte ein 'find . "a"' doch funktionieren oder?
<koegs> tobago: was soll das für eine syntax sein?
<koegs> probier bitte -name oder -iname
<sdx23> und "a" sucht nur nach Dateien, die "a" heißen, nicht *a.
<dadrc> ,hcl? dadrc 
<shetlandpony> dadrc: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<gewuerzwiesel> servus, kollege hat probs mit seinem Dell Laptop, sobald der in der Dockingstation steckt (Liegt wohl am digital monitor port...) laggt der Rechner und die Grafik flattert. Ist da jmd was bekannt?
<gewuerzwiesel> isn Dell Latitude E6510 und 11.04
<|Frodo|> hallo! habe folgendes problem: ubuntu (gnome) installiert (10.10); anschließend KDE & XFCE zu testen hinzugefügt. wenn ich unter gnome mit <strg><alt><Fn> zu ner konsole wechsel und danach zurück, gibt es probleme:
<|Frodo|> maus & tastatur sind tot, nichtmaöl mehr <caps-lock> fuktioniert. am bildschirm bleibt die letztgewählte (physikalische) konsole stehen, auch wenn kein input mehr möglich ist. der gnome-sreen wird aber nicht (mehr) sichtbar.
<dadrc> |Frodo|, ohne jetzt direkt Ideen zu haben, bei so einer Sache sind Informationen über die Grafikkarte inklusive Treiber meistens hilfreich.
<|Frodo|> jedoch habe ich bei besagten wechseln mit KDE bzw. XFCE keinerlei probleme. bei gnome, wenn kein direkter input mehr möglich, geht aber immernoch ein login via ssh und normales arbeiten "von außen".
<|Frodo|> was kann da falsch laufen, wonach muß ich suchen?
<dadrc> Klingt für mich, als würde X irgendwie wegsterben: Xorg.0.log, .xsession-errors, eventuell dmesg
<dadrc> Wenn du von draußen noch rankommst, optimal. Fehler produzieren, Dateien von außen auslesen
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ich könnte besagte infos jetzt raussuchen (bin grad an nem anderen rechner), aber da sowohl beim hochfahren mit gnome erstmal alles normal funktioniert, und auch die wechsel unter kde keinerlei probleme machen, tippe ich eher auf ein fehlkonfiguration .
<|Frodo|> dadrc: dmesg hatte ich durchgesehen, da war nix was mir auffiehl.
<|Frodo|> die anderen quellen teste ich gleich mal.
<|Frodo|> muß den ubuntu-pc erstmal wieder hochfahren, moment.
<|Frodo|> dadrc: letzter eintrag im dmesg:
<|Frodo|> ondemand governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallback to performance governor
<dadrc> Klingt erstmal nicht weiter schlimm.
<dadrc> Dann läuft die CPU halt durchgehend mit voller Leistung
<|Frodo|> dadrc: da mußt du mir nach auch nochmal seagen, wie ich die CPU droseln kann...
<|Frodo|> aber nun zu xsession-errors
<|Frodo|> QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Konsole::Application::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance()
<|Frodo|> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<|Frodo|> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ...und wo finde ich Xorg.0.log?
<dadrc> ibus dürfte egal sein, das ist nur für Eingaben von exotischen Codepages
<dadrc>  /var/log
<|Frodo|> ok, habs schon gfefunden
<|Frodo|> [   129.978] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<|Frodo|> [   134.036] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
<|Frodo|> [   134.036] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch
<dadrc> Klingt auch nicht weiter schlimm.
<|Frodo|> tja, aber maus&tatsa nach wie vor tot. :-(
<dadrc> Du benutzt nicht zufällig Beryl, oder?
<|Frodo|> wenn ich auf DISPLAY=:0 beim ssh wechsel und ein "xinput list" versuche, bleibt er auch scheinbart stehen, kein output.....muß es via ^C abbrechen
<|Frodo|> dadrc: "Beryl" sagt mir grad nix, habe nur ne kaum erweiterete standardinstallation drauf
<dadrc> Dann benutzt du es nicht 
<dadrc> (Schade, da wäre es ein bekannter Bug gewesen)
<dadrc> |Frodo|, Desktopeffekte an?
<|Frodo|> ich hab die gnome-panels etwas geändert und nen paar panel-applications hinzugefügt, aber sonst eigentlich nix geändertr
<dadrc> Guck mal nach
<|Frodo|> berly hängt ja mit compiz zusammen; einem compiz-prozeß meine ich gesehen zu ghaben...
<|Frodo|> dadrc: wonach soll ich guckwen?
<dadrc> Ob die Desktopeffekte an sind
<|Frodo|> dadrc: woran sehe ich das?
<|Frodo|> sorry, für die blöde frage
<dadrc> In den Aussehenseinstellungen, letzter Tab
<|Frodo|> dadrc: hast du den programm(konspolen)namen?
<|Frodo|> dann kann ich ohne reboot via ssh nachsehen
<dadrc> Moment.
<|Frodo|> erscheinungsbild-einstellungen?
<|Frodo|> hab ich gefunden
<|Frodo|> visuelle effekte == null
<dadrc> hmpf. Sorry, dann bin ich überfragt.
<|Frodo|> dadrc: immerhin sind wir da zu zweit...  :-/
<|Frodo|> dadrc: btw: zu den einstellungen kommt man mit "gnome-appearance-properties"
<dadrc> Ohne X?
<ngc2997> hej.. wird eigentlich der schnellere release-cycle von firefox auch in ubuntu abgebildet? sprich: wird bspw. FF 5 in natty über die üblichen repositories bereitgestellt? ich suche gerade nach einer definitiven aussage dazu, finde nur bisher nix...
<taunix> ngc2997, versionssprünge wirds wohl nicht geben, nur die updates innerhalb einer version
<ppq> ngc2997: eigentlich kriegt eine bereits releaste ubuntuversion keine neuen programmversionen (von bugfixes und sicherheitsupdates abgesehen). bei firefox wurden da allerdings schon diverse ausnahmen gemacht
<taunix> oh, achso
<ppq> ngc2997: wobei das bislang immer trifttige gründe hatte. aber in jedem fall wirst du firefox 5 über ein offizielles ppa o.ä. nachinstallieren können
<ngc2997> ppq: genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. ubuntu ist ja keine "rolling release" distribution.. ich meinte, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß ubuntu sich in diesem fall an ff anpaßt und die kommenden versionen eben doch sozusagen "rolling" verteilt, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ob das tatsächlich so war...
<|Frodo|> dadrc_: [Ohne X?] mit ssh -X
<dadrc_> |Frodo|, aso. Dann hab ich dich vorhin falsch verstanden
<ngc2997> ppq: interessanter wäre zu wissen, falls kommende ff über default repositories (keine ppa) verteilt werden, ob das auch für thunderbird gilt - dieser bug-kommentar legt das irgendwie nahe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension/+bug/780909/comments/1
<ppq> ngc2997: naja, da steht nicht welche ubuntuversion betrifft, oder ob es überhaupt eine betrifft - "default TB package" kann alles heißen.. es kann auch der teerball von mozilla.com gemeint sein (da gibt's momentan auch erst 3.1.10)
<|Frodo|> dadrc_: ich konnte votrhin nur nicht über das "normale" menu gehen. mußte das einstellungsprogramm via shell aufrufen
<ppq> ngc2997: und nur weil dieses addon launchpad nutzt, muss das nix mit ubuntu zu tun haben
<ngc2997> ppq: ist vielleicht auch wunschdenken, es so auszulegen :) ich hatte den bug explizit auf Natty bezogen, daher meine frage
<ppq> ngc2997: ahjo. naja, wie gesagt, es kann gut sein dass wieder ne ausnahme gemacht wird und tb 3.3 und/oder ff 5 in die natty repos kommt, das ist noch nicht abzusehen
<ngc2997> ppq: ok, thx :)
<ppq> ngc2997: wenn dir langweilig ist könntest du ja mal die gründe recherchieren, deretwegen sowas bisher immer passiert ist
<ngc2997> ppq: ich werde beizeiten mal darauf zurückkommen...
<|Frodo|> dadrc: wenn ich den zugrundeliegenden X-server via kill -9  abschieße, ist alles wieder normal: maus und tatsatur sind sofort woieder da! *grübel*
<usch> hi, kennt zufällig jemand ein chromium-plugin, um lesezeichen + passwörter verschlüsselt zu syncen? (am besten noch auf eigenem webspace per ftp o.ä.)
<zerwas> usch> angeblich wird bei chrome sync auch verschlüsselt. habs mir nicht genauer angesehen
<usch> zerwas: eine Self-Hosted-Idee?
<zerwas> usch> ne, das ginge mit Firefox Sync .. ob das mittlerweile mit Chrome kompatibel ist, weiß ich nicht
<zerwas> hab die formulierung deiner frage in diesem channel nicht mitbekommen
<usch> War genau die selbe ^^
<usch> Aber danke
<zerwas> usch> chrome sync benutzt jedenfalls clientseitige Verschlüsselung, das dürfte also sicher sein. Siehe auch http://chromestory.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/chrome_sync_encryption.png
<usch> zerwas: Klingt gut
<serverhorror_> hi, ich hab hier eine liste mit 70 namen von paketen die moeglicherweise in den ubuntu repos existieren. Findet man irgendwie schnell raus welche dieser namen bereits existieren und welche nicht. 70 mal apt-cache policy PACKAGE_NAME eintippen ist eher doof
<dadrc> while readline apt-cache policy $line?
<serverhorror_> dadrc, ja das geht natuerlich, allerdings hat apt-cache denselben exit code fuer existierende und nicht existierende pakete bzw ist output parsen eher viel aufwand finde ich.
<dadrc> ah, ärgerlich.
<dadrc> aptitude show akzeptiert mehrere Pakete als Parameter
<dadrc> Einfach die ganze Liste rein und grep "E: Unable to locate package" dahinter
<dadrc> Dann hast du eine Liste aller Pakete, die es nicht gibt
<dadrc> Alternativ grep auf "Package:", das gibt eine Liste aller Pakete, die es gibt
<dadrc> Meh, doch nicht perfekt: Bricht bei nicht gefundenen Paketen ab
<flo1> warum erkennt brasero meine 800 MB CD-Rs nicht (in 11.04, genauso wie in 10.10, ich hatte gehofft, das sich dies mit dem Distr.-Upgrade ändert...)
<serverhorror> dadrc, richtig. Manchmal sieht man Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...
<spY|da> wie zieh ich denn am schnellsten user von einem ubuntu server zu einem anderen ubuntu server? 
<spY|da> die home daten hab ich kopiert 
<spY|da> ich dachte jetzt "kopierste einfach die shadow,  group  
<spY|da> und setzte das passwort fuer meinen user nochmal neu 
<TheInfinity> spY|da: NFS und als tar
<spY|da> hab sshfs koennte einfach kopieren 
<spY|da> passwd, shadow, group, gshadow sollten doch reichen oder? 
<TheInfinity> spY|da: wenn würd ich scp nehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> aber um das gehts ja grade nicht.... was ist denn nun das *eigentliche* problem?
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, ob es reicht die dateien rueber zu kopieren und fuer meinen user das pw neu zu setzten, oder ob ich noch etwas beachten muss 
<LetoThe2nd> man kann noch ein auge auf die uid/gid haben, sollte aber reichen - gesetzt den fall dein user nutzt nicht irgendwelche komischen verlinkungen nach /opt oder woanders hin ins system
<spY|da> haben nur ihr homeverzeichniss
<krystall> hallo
 * krystall liest das topic
<krystall> also, gut. deutschsprachiger support. :-) naja. heut habe ich noch keine frage. aber es funktioniert schonmal.
<krystall> vielen dank und einen schönen tag noch!
<empinator> was für ein auftritt
<spY|da> yeah ist schon auf IGNORE xD
<shrekk> moin
<deem> wer is auf ignore?
<|Frodo|> deem: [auf ignore] ich nehme an, "krystall" ist gemeint. was mich allerdings zumindest ein klein wenig wundert; hat er sich doch recht artig und freundlich gezeigt. ....wenn ich da vergleichend an gewissse andere channel denke, in denen ich support leiste...   dann war dieser auftritt sogar ausgesprochen angenehm.
 * jokrebel hat immer noch keinen einzigen auf Ignore </OT>
 * joschi detects some broken sarcasm detectors
<ente_> hey, ich habe eine frage bezüglich vpn, der erste absatz des folgenden beitrages im ubuntuuser forum trifft es recht gut, leider gibt es keine antworten => http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dns-leak-durch-vpn-disconnect-mittels-firewall/#post-2866048
<shetlandpony> ente_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3q74wc2 |        DNS-Leak durch VPN-Disconnect mittels Firewall verhindern? › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<sky1> kann man eine openssl generierte csr von einer   win CA signieren lassen?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<RedNose> moin
<Webmaster> Moin
<RedNose> Problem: bei 24h Trennung oder jedenfalls so einmal am tag, bricht meine internetverbindung zusammen und connectet nicht neu
<RedNose> das ganze mit nm-applet und nur über pppoeconf getestet
<RedNose> woran kanns liegen
<RedNose> bei pppoeconf muss ich die verbindung jedesmal neu konfigurieren ein pon lieger network ist offline
<RedNose> ach so 11.04 - außer das rausgeschmissene nm-applet nicht viel verändert
<RedNose> dsl-provider alice
<koegs> ich weiß das es nichts mit dem problem zu tun hat, aber wieso kein Router?
<RedNose> weil wofür? ich hab keine dienste offen die ich nicht anbieten will
<RedNose> ich hab jedenfalls keinen
<RedNose> jetzt besser keine sicherheitsdiskussion router or not - das ist nicht ziel führend
<koegs> weil er einen gewissen grad an sicherheit bietet ohne sich im Betriebssystem darum kümmern zu müssen, aber das wäre ein Thema f+r #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<RedNose> genau
<Webmaster> Na es gibt doch alle 24H ne Zwangstrennung
<Webmaster> Damit man ne neue IP kriegt
<RedNose> allerdings sollte ubuntu in der lage sein eine 24h trennung wieder aufzubauen
<RedNose> und keine neue konfiguration zu verlangen
<Webmaster> Joa eig schon ^^
<RedNose> mit dem nm-applet wars besonders lustig
<Webmaster> Was hastn fürn Modem?
<koegs> Rednose, das ist richtig, zu diesem Thema kann ich leider nix beitragen, weil noch nicht genutzt, steht irgendas interessantes im syslog?
<RedNose> sphairon turbolink IAD
<Webmaster> Oha...
<RedNose> laut alice ein "kastrierter Router"
<Webmaster> Ich dachte das is kein Router?
<RedNose> wonach kann man da am besten suchen koegs - ich weiß nämlich nicht wann das passiert
<RedNose> ich hab keine ahnung was der mann von alice mit "Kastrierter ROuter "meint
<RedNose> ich nehme an das die Router funktion ausgebaut wurde
<koegs> je nach modell ist das ein sehr einfach gestrickter router, der wahlweise auch als modem fungieren kann
<RedNose> es gibt jedenfalls mehrere Ethernet SChnittstellen an dem teil
<RedNose> sowas koegs nehm ich an
<RedNose> soll aber keine web konfiguration mehr haben
<RedNose> also der meinte da kann man nichts machen
<RedNose> nochmal syslog - keine ahnung wonach ich da suchen kann --- nach eth2? das ist meine DSL Karte
<RedNose> ich paste mal was in pastebin
<RedNose> http://pastebin.com/xvpJTE51 <- relativ umfangreich aber das muss der vorgang sein
<RedNose> aus der syslog
<RedNose> ein zweiter haken bei der geschichte ist das evolution auf offline modus geht - sich aber bei neu aufgebauter verbindung nicht wieder in den online modus zurück versetzten lässt
<RedNose> auch son bug
<RedNose> das erfordert neustart und ich hasse neustarts
<RedNose> ein grung warum ich linux benutze - keine neustarts
<koegs> das sieht nach dem disconnect aus, was passiert danach?
<RedNose> http://pastebin.com/xXTmRwpj @koegs
<RedNose> genau dass was auch bei nem manuellem pon dsl-provider passiert
<RedNose> einfach network is down
<RedNose> error sending pppoe packet: Network is down
<RedNose> kann mir einer sagen was die konfiguration no-detach in der pppoeconf macht?
<RedNose> die setzt er automatisch - vielleicht mag er deshalb keine 24h trennung
<koegs> ich werd daraus nicht ganz schlau, er schaltet eth2 ab und beschwert sich dann, dass das network down ist, soll sich mal jemand angucken, der pppoeconf kennt
<RedNose> und noauth wär noch sone frage wert
<RedNose> vielleicht sind diese standard dinger gar nicht so gut
<RedNose> wär das nen big report wert?
<RedNose> bug
<RedNose> im übrigen das problem tauchte erst nach dem upgrade auf 11.04 auf
<RedNose> ok -- dann hänge ich eben meinen alten router dazwischen --- aber bug bleibt bug ;-)
<RedNose> bye
<ubuntini> wie bekomme ich es hin, das ich das menü wie bei unity von 11.04 oder bei OSX im panel habe, jedoch im normalen GNOME 2.3 unter 11.04?
<rumpe1> ubuntini, cairo-dock wär eine alternative
<dadrc> indicator-appmenu müsste das anzeigen, wenn du es installierst
<ubuntini> dadrc, danke, habs installiert, starte mal eben die sitzung neu
<ubuntini> dadrc, danke, genau das meinte ich :) 
<ubuntini> rumpe1, auch dir danke =)
<RedNose> re
<RedNose> jetzt mal ne einfache frage: hat ubuntu-classics ohne effekte ne feste theme oder hab ich jetzt nen anderen bug ;-)
<RedNose> nach neustart hat er mir nämlich ne extrem häßliche theme gegeben
<RedNose> 11.04
<RedNose> wie gehabt
<rumpe1> RedNose, "hässlich" ist keine aussagekräftige Bugbeschreibung :)
<RedNose> ich weiß, die frage ist nur ob keine effekte dazu führt dass man die theme vorgeschrieben kriegt
<RedNose> kann die nämlich nicht ändern
<RedNose> er ignoriert meine einstellungen
<RedNose> krieg ich auch selber raus in dem ich mich ab und anmelde mit ubuntu-classic mit effekten
<RedNose> also, schon gut
<RedNose> irgent wie ist seit 11.04 alles komisch aber das ist OT
<dadrc> Ein paar Leute hatten Probleme, weil irgendwelche Schreibrechte im ~ falsch gesetzt waren
<dadrc> .gconf könnte es gewesen sein, ich find das aber gerade nicht im Log
<deem> dadrc: is schon weg
<dadrc> oh.
<RedNose> ok doch problem er hat beide panels nicht mehr in der eingestellten theme - nur die fenster sind richtig
<RedNose> egal ob ohne effekte oder mit
<RedNose> ich denke langsam an eine neuinstallation
<tobias198> Hallo zusammen
<tobias198> bin ubuntu einsteiger und hab da ein großes problem und leider im forum und wiki nichts gefunden
<k1l> ,wf? tobias198 
<shetlandpony> tobias198: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<tobias198> habe einen samsung r530 und ubuntu ganz frisch installiert nun kommt immer beim start nach dem anmelden Monitor Setup wurde geändert und diese meldung kommt immer wieder hintereinander bis er sich dann aufhängt und gar nichts mehr geht
<tobias198> ubuntuversion 11.04
<tobias198> ist ein intel mobile graphic chip drin
<jokrebel> tobias198: woran machst Du fest, dass er sich aufgehangen hat? Blinken die LEDs wohl?
<Tobi198> sorry bin rausgeflogen
<Tobi198> war der mit dem grafik problem
<Tobi198> jemand eine idee dazu was ich da machen kann? 
<jokrebel> tobias198: woran machst Du fest, dass er sich aufgehangen hat? Blinken die LEDs wohl?
<Tobi198> naja es tut sich nix mehr außer das immer neue meldungen kommen bei 70 oder 80 geht dann nix mehr
<Tobi198> gibt es vielleicht einen alternativen intel treiber den ich installieren könnte zum testen
<Tobi198> wundert mich eben das es trotz sauberer neuinstallation sofort kommt, ohne das ich irgend etwas installiert oder verstellt habe
<bekks> 70 oder 80 was?
<jokrebel> Tobi198: Ohne jetzt sofort ne Lösung parat zu haben - im Wiki gibts was über Intelkarten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/intel
<Tobi198> meldungen! (Das Monitor-Setup wurde geändert ) bekks
<k1l> Tobi198:  samsung r530  von dem gibts auch wieder zig varianten mit unterschiedlicher hardware. 
<jokrebel> Tobi198: Gings denn von der LiveCD aus _vor_ der Installation?
<Tobi198> ist ein nehro mobile 4 series chipset
<Tobi198> jokrebel ja das setup klappte problemlos
<jokrebel> Tobi198: und "ausprobieren" von LiveCD aus?
<Tobi198> das geht auch, erst nach der installation fängt das an
<Tobi198> und es ist bei kubuntu wie auch ubuntu so
<jokrebel> Tobi198: was sagen die Logs? (messages; .xsession-errors; Xorg.0.log; Xorg.1.log
<Tobi198> hm keiner mehr eine idee was ich das machen kann? im wiki steht auch nichts dazu
<bekks> Logs posten.
<bekks> ,nopaste? Tobi198 
<shetlandpony> Tobi198: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Tobi198> komisch ist auch in der textkonsole in der ich gerade nin also alt+f1 ist das fenster auch nur oben links
<Tobi198> also kein vollbild 
<bekks> Die ist schwarz - du siehst ja nicht wo sie aufhört :)
<Tobi198> doch bin mir sirc hier und der ist nur oben links und auch z.b. ein apt-get update nur im oberen linken bereich des monitors
<jokrebel> Tobi198: Hast Du vielleicht auch genauere Angaben über die Karte? lspci könnte vielleicht helfen.
<bekks> Und die Logs...
<Tobi198> jokrebel hm ne da steht nur das mit mobile intel 4 series integrated graphic controller
<Tobi198> welche braucht ihr= logs
<bekks> 0524 182448 < jokrebel> Tobi198: was sagen die Logs? (messages; .xsession-errors; Xorg.0.log; Xorg.1.log
<ilven_> 18:24] <jokrebel> Tobi198: was sagen die Logs? (messages; .xsession-errors; Xorg.0.log; Xorg.1.log
<Tobi198> wo kann ich die finden
<jokrebel> ,paste? Tobi198 und auch bitte lspci pasten - nicht nur Deine Interpretation bitte.
<shetlandpony> Tobi198 und auch bitte lspci pasten - nicht nur Deine Interpretation bitte.: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Tobi198> bissel kompliziert im textmodus 
<jokrebel> Tobi198: Dann istallier dir Pastbinit
<dadrc> pastebinit
<Tobi198> ok drauf wie geht das?
<jokrebel> ,pastebinit?
<shetlandpony> jokrebel, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Tobi198> ah danke
<Tobi198> #lspci|pastebinit#
<Tobi198> ups das war wohl nix
<Tobi198> paste.ubuntu.com/612353  -- lspci
<Tobi198> paste.ubuntu.com/612354  -- xsession errors
<Tobi198> paste.ubuntu.com/612355  -- Xorg.0.log
<Tobi198> hoffe ihr koennt damit was anfangen
<Tobi198> ich mach mal schnell reboot bis gleich
<tobias> re
<tobias> jetzt unter x 
<tobias> diesmal hat es geklappt mit dem booten in x ohne fehler
<Blindie> ich bin grad dabe die xchat.conf zu bearbeiten
<Blindie> was muss ich hir eintragen? net_proxy_auth	Toggle proxy authentication.
<Blindie> on oder of oder wie?
<Fr4gg0r> ich hab hier nen shellscript, das mir nen paket installiert hat, jetzt soll ich die eula akzeptieren, aber wie soll man das akzeptieren innerhalb der shell?
<Fr4gg0r> enter bringt nix
<Blindie> ich breuchte mal hilfe bei der konfiguration der xchat.conf
<Blindie> irgendwie will das nicht
<Fr4gg0r> haha blindie^^
<taunix> Fr4gg0r, j und dann enter?
<Blindie> * Looking up iz-smart.net * Connecting to iz-smart.net (87.239.134.28) port 6667...
<Fr4gg0r> ne
<Blindie> mehr macht er nicht
<Fr4gg0r> weder j/y enter
<Fr4gg0r> ctrl^c macht auch nix^^
<Fr4gg0r> letzte zeile ist <ok> aber ok enter macht auch nix :x
<Blindie> runterscrallen mit pfeil runter musst du aber nicht erst oder?
<Fr4gg0r> ist ganz unten
<Blindie> aso
<Blindie> ups^^
<Blindie> habs überlesen
<Blindie> kenn ich von anderen anwendungen wenn ich z.B. java sdk nicht installiert habe konnte ich dadrin nichts bestätigen
<Fr4gg0r> ja ist das java jdk^^
<Fr4gg0r> oder vll auch jre
<Blindie> mein ich doch^^
<Blindie> Connection failed. Error: Connection timed ou :(
<Blindie> wie heißt nochmal dieser texthoster?
<dadrc> ,nopaste? Blindie 
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Blindie> genau das mein ich, danke
<Blindie> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394388/
<Blindie> kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<Blindie> also is jetzt die xchat.conf
<Fr4gg0r> wie heißt der default "explorer" ;) ?
<taunix> Blindie, wenn du keinen proxy hast, musst du da auch nix einstellen
<dadrc> Fr4gg0r, kommt auf deine Desktopumgebung an
<Blindie> hab ja nen proxy
<Blindie> das stimmt auch schon, 4 ist http proxy
<Fr4gg0r> 11 04 default, d.h. wohl unity
<dadrc> das wär dann Nautilus
<Blindie> nur was muss ich jetzt bei  net_proxy_auth eintragen?
<taunix> Blindie, mit proxy kenn ich mich ned aus sorry
<Fr4gg0r> der hat sich nämlich iwie aufgehängt beim mülleimer leermachen^^
<Blindie> niemant kennt sich mit proxy aus :/
<k1l> Blindie: http://xchat.org/faq/#q25
<Wedelwolf> Blindie wieso die xchat. und nicht per gui?
<Blindie> wo mach ich das da?
<k1l> Blindie: steht in meinem link
<Wedelwolf> einstellungen z.b. 
<Wedelwolf> unter netzwerk
<Blindie> systemproxy hab ich schon
<Blindie> also apt.con, profile und wget
<Blindie> .rc 
<Blindie> funktioniert auch
<Blindie> nur xchat eben nicht
<Wedelwolf> Einstellungen von Xchat
<Blindie> ich komm nur in die network list
<Blindie> also server hinzufügen usw. sehe da keine einstellungen
<k1l> Blindie: oben unter "einstellungen" und dann "optionen"
<Blindie> hab ich nicht
<Blindie> hab da keinen knopf einstellungen
<Wedelwolf> nutzt du etwa die ubuntu version von xchat?
<dadrc> Benutzt du etwa xchat-gnome?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, weg damit, die richtige benutzen :)
<k1l> Blindie: dann nutze xchat und nicht xchat-gnome
<Blindie> joa
<Blindie> is die blöd?
<Wedelwolf> ja.
<dadrc> allerdings.
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> wird installiert
<k1l> Blindie: solltest du selber beantworten können, nachdem du da die einstellungen nicht vornehmen kannst
<Blindie> ok, ist wirklich nur xchat irc und nicht xchat-gnome irc installiert
<Blindie> danke für die tipps
<Blindie> ICH IDIOT
<Blindie> ich hab ausversehen den menübar weggeklickt, das war das problem XD
<Blindie>  HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden  Proxy traversal failed. och menno
<k1l> Blindie: gibt der proxy auch die irc ports durch?
<k1l> weil 403 ist eigentlich ein einfacher username/pw/ oder proxy einstellungs fehler
<banished> Ich habe das Problem, dass mein AHCI Bios manchmal die dritte Festplatte nicht erkennt, dann bootet das System nicht (obwohl / auf einer anderen platte liegt), nach einem Neustart funktionierte es aber meist. Gestern bekam ich dann plötzlich http://pastebin.com/kPPNQetF und mein fs war nur noch read-only gemounted - nun wird eine andere platte nicht erkannt (auch in lsscsi tauch sie nicht auf), das system bootet aber und dmesg sagt das: 
<banished> Die Sata Kabel scheinen alle richtig zu stecken
<Gulaschkanone> banished: Ich würde mal von Live-CS booten, smartmontools installieren und schauen, was er zu der Festplatte sagt
<Gulaschkanone> *CD
<Gulaschkanone> Sieht mir nach einem Defekt aus
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn Smart in Ordnung ist, würde ich das mit badblocks prüfen
<maria-chellini> hallo. kann mir jmd ein programm empfehlen mit dem ich pdfs bearbeiten kann? nix besonderes, einfach text rauskopieren zb ;-)
<Gulaschkanone> maria-chellini, wenn die PDFs gescheit sind, kann man auch so kopieren  ^^
<maria-chellini> dann sind sie nicht gescheit ;-)
<banished> Gulaschkanone: die Laufwerksverwaltung meint, die SMART werte seien in Ordnung
<banished> das sind ja auch verschiedene Festplatten, die Probleme machen
<jokrebel> maria-chellini: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pdf#PDF-Dateien-bearbeiten
<Gulaschkanone> Achso, das Problem tritt immer bei unterschiedlichen Platten auf?
<Gulaschkanone> Was passiert, wenn du testweise im BIOS von AHCI auf IDE wechselst?
<banished> Gulaschkanone: ja, bisher wurde 'sdc', also die 1TB Platte nicht erkannt, wenn eine Platte nicht erkannt wurde, nun ist es sdb, das readonly-remount passierte für /, das liegt aber auf sda
<banished> ich probier's mal…
<Blindie> K1 welcher port ist der irc port?
<Blindie> dan kann ich ma nachfragen
<banished> Gulaschkanone: da hängt es auch beim erkennen der Festplatten und findet eine wieder nicht
<Gulaschkanone> banished, mir würde nur noch Einfallen, dass das Dateisystem upf*cked ist. Habe im pastebin den Kernel Panic gesehen, sowas bekomm ich immer wegen meiner externen Festplatte beim Shutdown / Reboot
<Gulaschkanone> Kannst du von Live-CD aus ein fsck über die Platten laufen lassen?
<banished> Gulaschkanone: ja, es hatte auch einen fschk gemacht, das kam wohl daher, dass plötzlich das fs weg war
<Gulaschkanone> Das ist schlecht
<Blindie> kann man die irc verbindung vielleicht über andere ports umlenken?
<Fuchs> die meisten Netzwerke kennen einen zweiten Port fuer SSL 
<Blindie> wobei, ich habe den super network tunnel, da is das dan auch wieder egal
<Fuchs> (und vor allem: ist das eine Supportfrage?) 
<Blindie> giebt es ne möglichkeit den xchat auf nen anderen port zumzuleiten?
<Blindie> ich tippe ma nicht oder?
<banished> Gulaschkanone: ok, ich habe jetzt eine Platte an einen anderen SATA controller gehangen, da wird sie erkannt, wenn auch erst von Linux - ich bekomme aber immer noch ata errors
<Gulaschkanone> Das ist ja schon mal was
<|Frodo|> gibt es irgendwo eine gute gegenüberstellung von gnome/kde/xfce (also ubuntu/kubuntu/xunbuntu auf stand von 10.10) ?? und gibt es evtl. noch andere brauchbare alternativen, was desktopumgebungen betrifft?
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? |Frodo| 
<shetlandpony> |Frodo|, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da sind welche aufgezaehlt, ja. Als Desktop gibt es noch LXDE, der Rest waeren dann einfache Fensterverwaltungen wie fluxbox, openbox, ratpoison, wmii, awesome  etc. pp. 
<|Frodo|> Fuchs: nicht ganz: bin mit kde2/3 unter susi groß geworden. wollte mich aber mit wechsel der distribution mal nach neuem umsehen.
<Fuchs> |Frodo|: das war ein Befehl an das Pony 
<Fuchs> folge einfach dem Link, da ist, was Du suchst
<|Frodo|> Fuchs: ist shetlandpony nen bot?
<Gulaschkanone> |Frodo|, aight
<Fuchs> ,bot? |Frodo| 
<shetlandpony> |Frodo|: ich bin ein bot ;p
<|Frodo|> hmmm....   wrum antworte ich dem bot dann?!? ;-(
<|Frodo|> shetlandpony: ;-P
<banished> touring test und so ;)
<banished> Gulaschkanone: hm, ich frage mich nun, ob das an der Laufwerkselektronik liegt oder ob da einfach was anderes komisch ist http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394418/
<|Frodo|> ,kde? frostschutz 
<shetlandpony> frostschutz, KDE ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE
<|Frodo|> ups
<|Frodo|> frostschutz: da war ein tab zuviel, sorry
<frostschutz> |Frodo|: ich hab grad dvd auf voller lautstärke geguckt, du schuldest mir 2 neue trommelfelle
<Fuchs> |Frodo|: am liebsten nicht, wir wuerden den Kanal hier gerne fuer Support freihalten
<frostschutz> ...3
<Gulaschkanone> banished: [   52.546497] EXT3-fs (sdb2): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<Gulaschkanone> banished: [  134.995496] EXT3-fs (sdc): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<|Frodo|> Fuchs: keine angst, ich fang nicht zu spammen an. wollte den bot mit kde eigentlich auch testweise auf meinen nick richten, nur das zeitverzögernde, schlechte WLAN hier hat zu einem tab beim nickvervollständigen zuviel geführt. 
<Fuchs> ah, okay
<banished> Gulaschkanone: ja, ich bekomme jetzt auch noch viel gruseligere http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394421/, mein ganzes dmesg ist voll damit :/
<Gulaschkanone> Ich glaube, dein Dateisystem ist richtig zerf*ckt
<frostschutz> das sieht nach ner defekten platte aus wenn du mich fragst
<banished> Gulaschkanone: das nehme ich ihm ja nicht übel, wenn es über den SATA Bus nur noch Fehler hagelt…
<|Frodo|> Fuchs: habe mir den link mal angesehen, aber wie ich mir schon dachte und auch die URL suggeriert: diese infos sind für mich zu oberflächlich. bin wie gesagt mit kde groß geworden, habe nun die drei desktopumgebungen nebeneinander installiert und angetestet, brauche abrer noch ne "netscheidungshilfe" (bspw. ne pro/contra tabelle) für die endgültige festlegung.
<PolitikerNEU> Worauf legst du denn Wert? Einfache Bedienung → Gnome, Konfigurierbarkeit → KDE, Performanz → XFCE
<Fuchs> hmm
<Fuchs> vielleicht schiebt man das Thema dann aber lieber in den OT Kanal, 
<Fuchs> sonst sehe ich schwarz, bei Desktopumgebungsvergleich. 
<|Frodo|> Fuchs: mach ich gern; nur kenne ich eure themen/channel-zuteilung (noch) nicht so gut.
<PolitikerNEU> /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> |Frodo|: kein Problem: der OT Kanal ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Den hier brauchen wir primaer fuer Supportfragen. 
<Fuchs> ,irc? |Frodo| hier findest Du mehr Informationen zu uns
<shetlandpony> |Frodo| hier findest Du mehr Informationen zu uns, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<|Frodo|> Fuchs: laß doch das arme pony mal in ruhe grasen...  ;-P
<fist> hey, kennt zufaellig jemand "Dynamic Dewey"
<k1l> fist: hat es was mit ubuntu zu tun?
<fist> k1l: ne bin auch schon in offtopic gegangen
<Wolfsherz> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit dem catalyst treiber unter natty. er erkennt offenbar eine falsche grafikkarte. wenn ich fenster auf dem desktop verschiebe geht das, ebenso wie der screensaver, nur mit ruckeln vonstatten...
<Wolfsherz> angezeigt laut catalyst wird eine Mobility Radeon 4200 series. Installiert ist aber eine Mobility Radeon 5650.
<deem> ,ati? Wolfsherz: hast du dir das mal angeschaut?
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber atiWolfsherz: hast du dir das mal angeschaut
<deem> <_>
<deem> ,ati? Wolfsherz 
<shetlandpony> Wolfsherz, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Wolfsherz> deem: jetzt ja, danke. ich habe den treiber installiert, den mir ubuntu nach dem starten als proprietären treiber vorgeschlagen hat. das wird dann wohl der flgrx sein
<Wolfsherz> jawohl, es ist der fglrx-treiber... aber schon ein fglrxinfo zeigt die falsche hardware an.
<Wolfsherz> des weiteren wird auch nur 320mb grafikspeicher erkannt, statt der dedizierten 1gb.
<Wolfsherz> wenn ich den fglrx deaktiviere kann ich kein unity mehr starten.
<LetoThe2nd> hmm, hab hier auch grade ein lustiges ATI-problem: wird xinerama aktiviert, so kann ich mich bei unity nicht mehr einloggen.
<LetoThe2nd> ist irgendwie unschön, weil ich ohne xinerama ja faktisch nur einen der drei screens nutzen kann. mit xinerama funktioniert nur gnome classic.
<jokrebel> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-25
<K10> hi
<K10> welche konfigurationsdatei muss ich ändern damit ein bootbarer ubuntu-usb-stick automatisch den eintrag "Try Ubuntu" auswählt statt beim hochfahren einen dialog dafür anzuzeigen?
<deem> K10: kommt wohl drauf an, mit welchem tool du deinen usb stick erstellst. der startmedienersteller von ubuntu  hat eine etwas andere struktur, als zb unetbootin
<K10> deem, mit dem startmedianersteller
<K10> ich hab mir zwar die configs von syslinux angesehen
<K10> aber irgendwie komm ich da auf keinen grünen zweig :D
<K10> ah, sry fürs stören
<K10> eben hinbekommen
<K10> :)
<deem> gut =)
<bullgard4> Unter Grub 1 stand die Kernelzeile (= »kernel comman line«) in in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Wo steht sie unter Grub 2?
<K10> /boot/grub/grub.cfg aber die sollte man nich händisch editieren
<bullgard4> K10: Vielen Dank!
<K10> gern
<patr|ck> guten morgen, bitte um verzeihung, aber wie installiere ich einen identd?
<patr|ck> habe pidentd und oidentd schon probiert - ohne erfolg
<patr|ck> ich bräuchte was das idiotensicher ist und funktioniert
<patr|ck> port forwarding zu 113 ist aktiv wie ich hoffe
<bullgard4> patr|ck: Hast Du das Paket 	pidentd installiert?
<patr|ck> hatte - habs deinstalliert bevor ich oidentd installirete
<patr|ck> das pidentd macht zudem komische sachen via inetd glaube ich
<patr|ck> gäbe es eine dritte alternative?
<patr|ck> was einfaches das out-of-the-box funktioniert?
<jamulaner> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ident ... dritter Absatz
<JeffJohnson> moin
<JeffJohnson> jemand ne idee warum latex beamer pdfs unter ubuntu unglaublich haessliche schriften haben wenn \uspackage[T1]{fontenc} gesetzt ist? die ganzen texlive-font* Pakete sind installiert
<patr|ck> jamulaner, danke vorerst
<patr|ck> muß ich mir genauer durchlesen - mit einer tasse kaffee
<patr|ck> stinkt mir ja eigentlich den identd zu verwenden
<patr|ck> aber naja
<jamulaner> :)
<shrekk> moin
<jamulaner> hier noch was ... Vhttp://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/installation-eines-identd-servers-unter-ubuntu-dapper/
<shetlandpony> jamulaner's url: http://tinyurl.com/ybgrxal | Installation eines identd Servers unter Ubuntu Dapper | Linux und Ich
<jamulaner> ja ok
<kirsten> hi, ich hatte unter gnome 2.0 eine anwendung im panel, mit der ich eingefrohrene anwendungen sofort beenden konnte - unter unity gibt es jetzt kein panel mehr - und damit auch kein "app" mit dem ich eingefrohrene anwendungen beenden kann. kennt hier jemandf eine alternative?
<MrRagga> kirsten: xkill
<apricot> Gibt es bei Aktualisierung auf 11.04 Probleme mit modulen wie z.B. Nvidia (2-Monitorbetrieb) ? Wie kann ich as grundsätzlich lösen?
<kirsten> hm, ist ykill ein befehl für die konsole?
<kirsten> sorry xkill
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: unity scheint massive probleme mit xinerama zu haben.
<apricot> ohh - danke !!
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: ansonsten alles gut soweit ich weiss.
<apricot> dann lass ich den update besser erst mal sein
<apricot> gut, dass ich gefragt hab :)
<jamulaner> bei mir funkt es super .. habe aber AMD 4850 mit Catalyst 11.5 .. Xinerama ist nicht aktiv ..
<kirsten> -
<apricot> jamulaner, ich hab ne Geforce Karte und 2 Monitore mit xinerama zu einem screen vebunden
<jamulaner> ich hab auch zwei Monitore .. unterschiedlicher Auflösung
<apricot> jamulaner, hast du mal xinerama probiert ?
<jamulaner> unter KDE geht es nur mit Xinerama .. bei Unity klappt das auch ohne dessen Aktivierung
<apricot> ich hab mich so dran gewöhnt .. will nix anderes mehr  :)
<bullgard4> Warum hat ubuntu auf meinem Natty-Rechner automatisch das Paket akonadi-server installiert? Auf meinem Jaunty-Rechner hat es das nicht installiert. Ich habe noch nie  Akonadi direkt benutzt.
<jamulaner> ich denke Unity macht das über randr
<apricot> 2560x1280 ist einfach pletzmäßig cool
<apricot> da muss ich dann whl mal gurgel...
<apricot> da muss ich dann wohl mal gurgeln...
<jamulaner> ich hab 3728x1156
<joschi> bullgard4: `aptitude why [paketname]` kennst du doch inzwischen schon.
<apricot> jamulaner, LetoThe2nd sagt aber:Probs bei xinerama
<LetoThe2nd> machen wir jetzt auflösungs-sch***vergleich
<jamulaner> ja und bei Unity .. er soll halt den Xinerama aus lassen
<apricot> stattdessen randr ?
<LetoThe2nd> jamulaner: warum sollte ich, wenns unter allen anderen DEs funktioniert und ich die funktionalität will/brauche? ich würd das schon eher als unity-bug bezeichnen.
<jamulaner> bei mir funktioniert es genauso wie mit Xinerama .. aber hier eben ohne
<LetoThe2nd> jamulaner: ja, wenn du nen treiber mit randr-unterstützung nehmen kannst, dann vielleicht schon.
<apricot> egal wie, ich möchte halt 2 identische Monitore zu EINEM verbinden.
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: solange du dich an die freien bzw. randr-fähigen treiber halten kannst, mags auch unter unity funktionieren. oder halt einfach gnome classic verwenden.
<apricot> sorry - grad rausgeflogen. PC abgestürzt.  Maus/Tastaur reagiert nicht mehr
<apricot> Kernel panic - dachte das Netzteil wärs. Ausgetauscht, aber doch nicht
<ppq> apricot: ram schon gecheckt? mit memtest86+ ausm grub2 menü?
<apricot> noh nicht
<apricot> mach ich mal. danke
<ppq> defekter ram kann ne ganze menge bewirken...
<jamulaner> wie ich schon schrieb AMD 4850 .. er hat eine Nvidia .. ob deren Treiber randr unterstützen weiss ich nciht
<bullgard4> joschi: aptitude why [paketname] gibt eine Liste von Paketnamen aus, davor steht "i   ", "i A" oder "p   ". Was bedeuten "i   ", "i A" oder "p   "?
<apricot> wenn er kalt ist stürzt er oft mehrmal hinteeinander ab
<apricot> wenn er dann warm ist läuft er dan ganzen Tag problemlos
<apricot> jamulaner, ich prüf das mal nach
<ppq> apricot: hast du lust wegen deiner hardwareprobleme nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu kommen? da können wir dem weiter nachgehen
<jamulaner> jo
<apricot> ppq, gern
<deem> bullgard4: i = installiert, iA = installiert automatisch, p = purged bzw nicht installiert
<bullgard4> deem: Wo hast Du das gelesen?
<deem> bullgard4: nirgendwo. das erschließt sich mir, weil das dpkg auch so verwendet
<bullgard4> deem: Danke!
<oriba> hallo. Wo finde ich eine Liste der aktuellen und bisherigen Updates incl. Bescrheibung?
<MrRagga> oriba: du meinst security updates?
<oriba> ja
<MrRagga> oriba: wie waere es mal mit einer suche nach "ubuntu security"
<MrRagga> oriba: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn (seit nicht immer so bequem) ;)
<oriba> ja, mir ist der Begriff nicht eingefallen und ich hatte nur nach upgrade oder so geschaut
<MrRagga> ah ok
<oriba> Ja, vielen Dank.
<apricot> bye  :)
<Gordo> Servus! Ich hab ein Problem: Ich suche, wie bzw wo ich einstellen kann, auf welchem Bildschirm das Loginfenster des GDM angezeigt wird. Leider findet sich dazu kaum etwas im Internet
<bullgard4> oriba: Die bsiherigen Updates, die Du selbst gemacht hast, findest Du aufgelistet in Synaptic. Für jedes einzelne Paket davon findest Du eine Beschreibung auch in Synaptic, aber an anderer Stelle.
<bullgard4> Gordo: Ich vermute, das ist in X server irgendwo festgelegt
<oriba> ok, danke bullgard4; ich benutze Synaptic fast nie; daher kannte ich das nicht
<Gordo> bullgard4: Hab mir via nvidia config da was erstellen lassen, wo auch der "richtige" primärer Monitor ist, nach dem Login passt es auch, und in der xorg.conf steige ich nicht durch woran es liegen könnte
<oriba> bullgard4, klicke da gerade herum... wo stehen die Sachen?
<bullgard4> oriba: Synaptic > File > History > (History) > (Mai 2011)
<oriba> hmhhh.. "Verlauf" soll wohl History sein?
<oriba> ah, ja
<dadrc> Gordo, das GDM-Fenster landet, soweit ich weiß, immer auf den Monitor, auf dem die Maus in dem Moment ist
<dadrc> Normalerweise also auf dem primären, denn da wird die Maus initialisiert
<bullgard4> oriba: Wenn Du dort den namen eines Pakets herausgefunden hast, das für Dich von Belang ist, dann dieses Paket im Synaptic-Hautpfenster > Search eintragen, markieren > Enter. Dann erscheint der zugehörige Beschreibungstext. 
<oriba> bullgard4, da kommt der gleiche Text wie vorher
<oriba> nur allgemeines
<oriba> keine Begründung des Updates
<bullgard4> oriba: "Allgemeines" ist Dir zu allgemein? Was suchst Du denn Besonderes?
<oriba> Na, den Grund für das Upadate
<oriba> das Allgemeine fand ich ja auch vorher, als ich gleich im Hauptfenste rmal suchte
<Gordo> dadrc: Meine xorg.conf sieht so http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400377/ aus, habe einen internen (Laptop) Monitor und einen TFT angeschlossen, anscheinend ist der TFT primär, soll es aber nicht sein
<oriba> aber wenn man ein Sec-Update einspielt, stehen da immernoch Begründungen dazu
<oriba> also z.B. Bug-Nummer
<oriba> ich dachte, sowas steht auch in "Verlauf"
<oriba> Im Verlaufs-Anzeiger ist aber nix für Ansichtsoptionen einstellbar
<oriba> ...dann muss man das wohl per Web lesen
<oriba> Naja, ist trotzdem schon mal schön, ein bischen mehr zu wissen, als vorher. Jetzt weiss ich, wo ich was finde.
<dadrc> Gordo, steht doch aber als Monitor 0 drin
<Gordo> dadrc, sehe ich auch, nur, ich frage mich als was der interne drinsteht, weil monitor1 sehe ich nicht
<dadrc> Gordo, ich würd behaupten, das läuft über die Metamodes. Hast du den Monitor immer dran?
<bullgard4> Begründung der Updates in den zugehörigen Dateien "changelog.gz". Beispiel: Du interessierst Dich für das paket "ssh-askpass-gnome". Dann in Synaptic den Paketnamen "ssh-askpass-gnome" in die Suche eingeben. Ihn markieren. Rechtsklick auf diesen Namen > Properties > Installed files > /usr/share/doc/ssh-askpass-gnome/changelog.gz sollte die gewünschte Information enthalten.
<Gordo> dadrc - ohje, metamodes, ich habe ihn die überwiegende zeit dran, ja, aber nicht an (weils eigentlich der fernseher ist), ab und zu nehm ich den laptop dann auch mal mit
<bullgard4> s/Updates/Updates findest Du/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Begründung der Updates findest Du in den zugehörigen Dateien "changelog.gz". Beispiel: Du interessierst Dich für das paket "ssh-askpass-gnome". Dann in Synaptic den Paketnamen "ssh-askpass-gnome" in die Suche eingeben. Ihn markieren. Rechtsklick auf diesen Namen > Properties > Installed files > /usr/share/doc/ssh-askpass-gnome/changelog.gz sollte die gewünschte Information enthalten.
<bullgard4> oriba:  Begründung der Updates findest Du in den zugehörigen Dateien "changelog.gz". Beispiel: Du interessierst Dich für das paket "ssh-askpass-gnome". Dann in Synaptic den Paketnamen "ssh-askpass-gnome" in die Suche eingeben. Ihn markieren. Rechtsklick auf diesen Namen > Properties > Installed files > /usr/share/doc/ssh-askpass-gnome/changelog.gz sollte die gewünschte Information enthalten.
<oriba> oha
<oriba> merci
<dadrc> Gordo, das Problem kenn ich. Hab das mal mit erzwungenem Verschieben der Maus auf den richtigen Monitor gelöst, so richtig elegant ist das aber nicht.
<Gordo> dadrc das wäre eine Idee, wie macht man sowas?
<dadrc> Gordo, xwit kann sowas.
<oriba> bullgard4, ist in der deutschen version irgendwie anders zu finden... da gibt's Eigenschaften und da dann - nach Öffenen - einen Tab mit Installierte Dateien
<dadrc> Eintragen kann man das z.B. in /etc/gdm/Init/Default, aber da sollte man schon wissen, was man macht. Nur weil es hier klappt, muss es bei dir nicht auch klappen.
<oriba> aha Properties
<oriba> ach ja
<oriba> Properties = Eigencshaften
<_sd325> mein ubuntu 10.04 fährt nicht mehr hoch. die ladeanzeige im splashscreen läuft endlos von links nach recht und wiede von links nach rechts... ssh zugang bekomm ich leider noch keinen. was kann ich tun?
<deem> _sd325: eine live cd booten und nachschauen was da schiefläuft. nachschauen = einen blick ins syslog werfen
<deem> _sd325: bzw der erste schritt wäre quiet und splash aus den bootoptionen rauszunehmen, damit du siehst was er macht und siehst wo er hängt
<_sd325> hab gerad keine live cd da. kann ich irgendwie beim hochfahren direkt eine bash öffnen?
<deem> _sd325: du kannst wenn dein grub startet "e" drücken und dann die bootparameter ändern
<_sd325> deem: e geht nicht. bin nun über f12 im boot menü nach quiet und splash suchen
<_sd325> deem: sehs net
<deem> hö?
<deem> F12?
<k1l> nee, f12 ist doch das boot-medium menü. du sollst aber ins grub-menü
<K10> erreicht man das nich mit der shift-taste?
<deem> _sd325: wenn die auswahl von grub erscheint, welchen kernel du booten willst, musst du e drücken.
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> hab nen problem mit meinem eeepc. ubuntu 11.04 installed(alternate cd) wegen crypt (root,swap,home)
<subz3r0> bei der installation der programme hatte er schon einige probs gehabt, denke mal wegen fehlender inet-connection
<subz3r0> nun beim booten kommt nix, bild bleibt schwarz. nur die recovery console funzt
<deem> installed, probs, inet, funzt... klingt nach zocker </OT>
<_sd325> deem: ok. probier erst gerad mal ein fsck mit einer live cd
<_sd325> I run fsck -f /dev/sda1 from a live cd and got: file system was modified. is that an error?
<deem> _sd325: du bist hier immernoch im deutschsprachigen channel :D
<deem> hat er dir denn sonst nochwas angezeigt?
<_sd325> deem: 5 prüfungen gemacht
<_sd325> deem:  /var/log/syslog sagt: io/hpmud/pp.c 667: unable to read device-id ret=-1
<_sd325> deem: ist jedoch ne meldung von vor 2 std.
<_sd325> deem: fsck sagt noch am ende: /dev/sda1 13234/4523424 files (0.1% non-contiguos), 42354235/234234 blocks
<_sd325> deem: sagt dir das was?
<_sd325> deem: ich meine: hilft uns das weiter?
<_sd325> wann genau bekomm ich den die bootoptionen angezeigt. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten#Optionen-anwenden steht shift. aber ich bekomm sie nur jeden x'ten versuch angezeigt
<_sd325> deem habs nun ohne quiet und splash gestartet bekommen. die anzeige bleibt bei fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda1: sauber stehen und geht nicht weiter. das log davor wird mir nicht angezeigt. was kann ich noch tun?
<_sd325> niemand?
<subz3r0> hab gerade mein nic per ifconfig eingebunden, kann den router und den rechner hier pingen, allerdings google nicht
<grossing> _sd325, hast keinen USB-Stick dem du ein Live-System verpassen kannst?
<subz3r0> denke mal da passt was nicht mit dem dns-server. jmd nen plan wie ich das fixen kann?
<_sd325> grossing: ja. fährt gerade hoch
<_sd325> grossing: was soll ich dann checken?
<grossing> subz3r0, richtiges Gateway eingetragen?
<subz3r0> grossing: bin mir nicht sicher. habs so gemacht: ifconfig eth0 192.168.200.55 broadcast 192.168.200.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
<subz3r0> ips an meine gegebenheiten angepasst
<grossing> _sd325, kannst du auf die Festplatte zugreifen?
<FelixB> hey
<subz3r0> grossing: einfach ifconfig eth0 gateway 192.... ?
<grossing> subz3r0, läßt dein Router selber vergebene IP- Adressen aus dem von dir gewählten Bereich rausgehen? Ohne DHCP wird es bei einigen knifflig
<subz3r0> dhcp ist aus
<subz3r0> route add default gw 192.168.x.xx?
<FelixB> hey ich habs glaube ich geschafft mein ubuntu 10.4 system zu zerlegen: beim starten sieht erst alles ganz normal aus und dann wird der monitor einfach schwarz und es tut sich nichts mehr
<deem> _sd325: du kannst versuchen mit der live cd die platte zu mounten und dann zu untersuchen was da schief läuft
<FelixB> ich kann nicht einmal mehr in die konsolen wechseln. Hat da jemand ne idee wie ich da am besten vor gehe?
<_sd325> grossing: wie prüf ich das? /dev/sda1 ist zumindest da.
<deem> FelixB: in die wiederherstellungskonsole booten
<_sd325> deem: wie mount ich die platte
<FelixB> wie?
<deem> _sd325: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<deem> FelixB: im grub.
<_sd325> ok, gemountet. als ich probleme bekommen habe, hab ich folgendes gemacht: unter /tmp/ 20Gb zips entpackt die ich nun gelöscht habe. außerdem
<_sd325> hatte ich einen istall prozess unterbrochen
<grossing> subz3r0, nopaste mal bitte die Ausgabe von       route -n
<FelixB> das startet bnicht
<subz3r0> pasten wird schwer, isn netbook. sitze gerade an nem anderen rechner noch
<subz3r0> ziel: 192.168.1.0 router: 0.0.0.0 genmask: 255.255.255.0 flags: U metric: 0 ref: 0 use: 0 Iface= eht0
<deem> FelixB: warum nicht?
<FelixB> also grub startet nicht ich versuchs gerad noch es zum starten zu bringen..
<grossing> subz3r0, mehr nicht?
<subz3r0> nope
<_sd325> was kann ich noch tun?
<subz3r0> grossing: ich versuch es einfach mit dhcp, stelle es mal fix im router an. wie sage ich ifconfig dass er die ip automatisch beziehen soll?
<subz3r0> brb(kann sein das der router neu connected...)
<grossing> subz3r0, dir fehlt die default- route
<deem> _sd325: schau mal ins syslog ob du da was verdächtiges findest
<_sd325> deem: hab ich schon. nicht eindeutiges. vor 1 std. lief dpkg für mehr als 120 sek. dpkg.log sagt, das das programm, das ich installierenwollte nur halb installeirt ist. hilft uns das weiter?
<subz3r00> re
<subz3r00> ok dhcp ist nun an
<subz3r00> hmm, dhcp an, ip hat er sich geholt, aber ping geht immer noch nicht
<grossing> subz3r00, du brauchst eine default- route
<subz3r00> wie setze ich die?
<_sd325> das hier klingt ganz nach meinem problem: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/32-dpkg-blocked-120-seconds-moving-large-files--ftopict527354.html nur wie beheb ich das jetzt?
<shetlandpony> _sd325's url: http://tinyurl.com/3b32ka5 | [2.6.32] dpkg blocked for more than 120 seconds when movin..
<FelixB> deem: hab grub geöffnet und verrsucht  wiederherstellungsmodus zu starten der monititor wird dann aber auch rigendwann einfach schwarz
<grossing> subz3r00, ich nehm normalerweise ip dafür. Sowas wie   "ip route add default via [DEINE_ROUTER-IP-ADRESSE] dev eth0" sollte es tun
<_sd325> kann ich ewas wie dpkg --configure -a auf eine per live cd gemountete platte feuern?
<_sd325> ein, oder?
<_sd325> nein, oder?
<subz3r00> grossing: hmm, will leider auch nicht
<hlesti> hallo, in ubuntu 11.04 mit classic gnome verschwindet die maus andauernd, ist wieder da wenn sie bewegt wird? 
<FelixB> ich weiß zurzeit nicht mehr weiter mti dem problem mit dem schwarzen display
<FelixB> ich sehe dass der rechner weiterläd auch wenn das diplay schwarz ist, und wenn ich warte dann hört er auch auf zu laden und beim drücken  auf die  on/off-taste fährt der rechner scheinbar auch korrekt runter
<_sd325> wie bekomm ich ein = Zeichen im bootmenu??
<frostschutz> du meinst im us-layout? evtl. taste neben ß?
<_sd325> frostschutz: ne, das gibt nur _
<deem> _sd325: die taste "ß" ohne Shift
<deem> müsste eigentlich = sein
<_sd325> deem: ist aber _
<frostschutz> _ bekomme ich mit shift ss, taste rechts daneben ist =, shift +
<frostschutz> ist also kein uslayout?
<FelixB> deem: da tutu sich gar nichts wenn ich die wiederherstlelung starte
<FelixB> bleibt genauso schwarz
<FelixB> also genauer: es soieht erst gut aus und dann (vem. wenn die grafikgeladen werden soll) wirds schwarz
<_sd325> hmm. das gibts doch gar nicht. irgendwie muss ich doch ein = bekommen
<deem> FelixB: was hast du für ne grafikkarte und welches ubuntu?
<FelixB> 10.4 nvidia go 8400m gs 
<FelixB> _sd325: links direkt neben der backspace 
<FelixB> deem, ich hab jetzt gerad ne live cd reingepackt
<FelixB> starten von der klappt
<_sd325> FelixB: gibt bei mir immer +, egal ob mit shift oder altgr
<FelixB> aber dadurch läuft der rechner natürlich noch nciht
<FelixB> mhhh
<FelixB> "+" sollte da nur sein wenn du shift machst
<_sd325> FelixB: ok. habs nun
<_sd325> danke
<frostschutz> hast die ganze zeit shift oder alt gedrückt und nie ohne probiert? :)
<FelixB> kp
<_sd325> frostschutz: irgendsowas dummes, ja
<_sd325> leider behebt die kerneloption das problem nicht. mist
<FelixB> hat jeman ne idee wiiie ich weiter machen kann?
<FelixB> ich hab in paar tagen dipl-arbeits abgabe und kann die probleme gerade überhaupt nicht gebrauchen...
<deem> hmm... keine Ahnung
<FelixB> kann ich aus der live -cd irgendwie schaun wie meine nvidia treiber aussschaun?
<FelixB> ob da alles passt?
<subz3r00> jmd. von euch erfahrungen mit nem eeepc? Mich interessiert was effektiv länger läuft(akkulaufzeit) win7 starter, xp oder ubuntu 11.01.
<k1l> FelixB: was hast du denn gemacht, bevor es plötzlich nicht mehr ging? kannst du im grub einen alten kernel booten? oder den recovery modus? wartest du auch lange genug?
<k1l> FelixB: kannst du mit strg+alt+F1 auf eine konsole wechseln?
<k1l> subz3r00: frag das am besten mal im offtopic
<subz3r00> k
<animax> Hallo zusammen, bei den Binaries eines Programms, dass ich verwenden will steht, dass es glibc-2.7 benötigt. Wie finde ich heraus, ob ich das installiert habe? Habe 10.04. 
<k1l> ,ot? subz3r00 
<shetlandpony> subz3r00: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<FelixB> k1l, ich hab versucht den nvidia treiber neu drauf zu packen wiederherstzellung startet bei keiner kernel version reichtig
<FelixB> display wird auch schwarz
<FelixB> warte so lange bis sich bei der hdd leuchte nichts mehr tut...
<k1l> FelixB: also nicht aus den quellen, sondern manuell von der homepage?
<subz3r00> hmm, also ich versuche gerade noch mal 11.04 drüber zu bügeln, der macht wieder ärger bei "software auswählen und installieren"  inet connection steht dieses mal
<FelixB> nein aus den quellen
<frostschutz> FelixB: und mit vesa treiber?
<FelixB> vesa treiber?
<FelixB> wie kann ich auf den wechseln?
<subz3r00> nen genauen fehler zeigt er mir nicht an. 
<FelixB> ich hab ja keine konsole
<frostschutz> FelixB: livecd?
<FelixB> ahhhh, live-cd
<FelixB> ja korrekt
<FelixB> also  live cd festplatte mounten, in die xorg.conf  und da auf vesa weechseln?
<frostschutz> Ja, so ungefähr. Wenn keine xorg.conf existiert musst ggf. eine anlegen mit Xorg -configure oder so
<FelixB> frostschutz, ich muss einfach nur den DRiver durch vesa ersetzten und OPtion weg machen oder?
<animax> Na gut, kann jemand etwas mit dieser Fehlermeldung anfangen? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394898/
<FelixB> also irgendwas stimmt mit der xorg sicher nicht
<bullgard4> Unter Natty funktioniert der Befehl '~$ sensible-browser http://localhost/phpmyadmin/'. Unter Lucid antwortet WebBrowser 2.30.2 nur: "Cannot connect to destination." Wo steckt der Fehler? 
<FelixB> das erklärt schon mal einiges
<animax> Ist aufgetreten bei dem Versuch, ein Paket zu entpacken.
<subz3r00> kann mir jmd sagen wo ich den fehler finde warum er bei "software auswählen und installieren" abbricht?. Wenn ich nämlich einfach weiter mache mit der installation und dann boote. bleibt das bild schwarz nachdem ich den kernel gewählt habe um grub
<k1l> subz3r00: das image mal per md5sum geprüft?
<k1l> subz3r00: ansonsten gibts auch hardware, die nicht ganz freiwillig läuft
<deem> bullgard4: den link gibt es nicht?
<FelixB> frostschutz: gemacht aber dennoch schwarz
<subz3r00> k1l: das image ja, den stick nicht.
<subz3r00> werde gleich noch mal nen neuen bootfähigen stick anfertigen
<subz3r00> habs unter win gemacht. gleich dann mit ubuntu selbst
<bullgard4> animax: Ob glibc-2.7 installiert ist, kannst Du mittels Synaptic (und evtl packages.ubuntu.com) herausfinden.
<bullgard4> deem: Von welchem Link redest Du?
<Protector1981> hey Girls :D gibts eigentlich einen desktoprekorder, ähnlich fraps, der spiele OHNE zu ruckeln abfilmen kann? weil desktoprecorder ist denkbar schlecht dafür
<koegs> frag mal einer bullgard ob auf dem Lucid system überhaupt ein webserver läuft und phpmyadmin installiert ist...
<animax> bullgard4: Wenn ich in der Synaptic 'glibc-2.7' eingebe, dann wird nichts angezeigt.
<subz3r00> installation fertig. will booten. nach der wahl des kernels mit grub ist wieder das bild schwarz vom eeepc. wie gehabt ... :/
<deem> bullgard4: von dem hier --> 16:30 <       bullgard4 > Unter Natty funktioniert der Befehl '~$ sensible-browser http://localhost/phpmyadmin/'. Unter Lucid antwortet WebBrowser 2.30.2 nur: "Cannot connect to destination." Wo steckt der Fehler? 
<apricot> hab Probs beim installieren/verwenden von Tor/Vidalia - tor+privoxy ist installiert . /etc/init.d/tor start ergibt jedoch Not starting tor daemon (Disabled in /etc/default/tor)
<bullgard4> animax: Dann versuch Dein Glück mit packages.ubuntu.com.
<bullgard4> deem: Wo ist da ein Link?
<k1l> bullgard4: ist denn nen webserver samt phpmyadmin überhaupt installiert?
<deem> bullgard4: na da ----> ~$ sensible-browser http://localhost/phpmyadmin/'.
<deem> bullgard4: http und so?
<animax> bullgard4: Auch nichts. http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5051/lib1.png
<bullgard4> k1l: Das Paket phpmyadmin ist installiert.
<bullgard4> k1l: Das Paket apache2-mpm-prefork ist installiert.
<deem> bullgard4: wenn du deinen browser öffnest und dort "http://localhost/phpmyadmin" eintippst. wirst du dann zu dieser seite geleitet?
<animax> bullgard4. Du meintest die Website packages.ubuntu.com, ja? Wenn das Paket dort  in der Liste meiner Version (Lucid) nicht aufgelistet ist, dann ist es bei mir nicht installiert?
<deem> animax: wenn das paket dort nicht aufgeführt ist befindet es sich nich in den repos und du kannst es ohne umwege nicht installieren
<animax> deem: Mit welchen Befehlen kriege ich so ein Paket nochmal installiert?
<bullgard4> deem: Ah, Du meinst einen http-Verweis. --  Wenn ich in den Firefox eingebe: http://localhost/phpmyadmin, dann meldet er: "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost."
<deem> bullgard4: dann läuft dein webserver nicht
<deem> bullgard4: schau in die prozesse ob er da aufgeführt ist, wenn nicht -> prozess starten
<deem> animax: was möchtest du denn installieren?
<animax> deem: glibc-2.7
<LetoThe2nd> animax: das kann eigentlich nur in die hose gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> tritt demjenigen auf die füsse, der das binary verbrochen hat - er solls abwärtskompatibel kompilieren, oder nimm ne vm, oder sonstwas. aber die glibc gewalttätig auszutauschen resultiert mit allergrösster wahrscheinlichkeit in FUBAR.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: FUBAR?
<deem> animax: mist
<subz3r00> keiner nen plan, wie ich es bewerkstelligen kann, dass der screen nicht schwarz bleibt nachdem ich den kernel in grub gewählt habe?
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Hat die Fehlermeldung beim Entpack-Versuch damit zu tun? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394898/ 
<LetoThe2nd> animax: sinngemäss ja.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Also, ich kriege die Binaries des Programms garnicht entpackt.
<LetoThe2nd> animax: sorry, aber ich werde das nicht weiter supporten.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Es geht um diese Version hier. http://www.blender.org/download/get-blender/
<LetoThe2nd> animax: whatever.
<JeffJohnson> animax: die fehlermeldung, die operation ist nicht erlaubt, klingt doch sehr danach das dein user nicht genügend rechte hat?:)
<LetoThe2nd> animax: wennich so sachen höre wie "binary" "download" und "glibc ersetzen" will ich nichts damit zu tun haben. such dir ein anständig gepflegtes ppa, oder kompilier selber, oder lass es sein.
<animax> JeffJohnson: ??? Du meinst kein Problem mit der glib?
<JeffJohnson> animax: les doch die meldung von tar
<bullgard4> deem: Ich habe apache2 gestartet. Nun hat auch der Befehl '~$  sensible-browser http://localhost/phpmyadmin/' das Programmfenster phpMyAdmin auf den Bildschirm gebracht. --  Danke!
<animax> Letothe2nd: Also, wenn da steht "requires glibc-2.7", dann müsste ich meine bestehende Bibliothek ersetzen? Es können nicht beide nebeneinander bestehen?
<apricot> habe Tor+Privoxy+Vidalia+Tor-Button(Firefox9 installiert - Bei Klick auf tor-Button erhalte ich eine lange Java-Script Fehlermeldung
<deem> animax: du kannst dir ein chroot bauen und das darin kompilieren, aber mir persönlich wäre das zuviel aufwand für so ein programm
<animax> JeffJohnson: Ja, keine ahnung, was ich da machen soll. Kriege hier im Moment ja auch unterschiedliche Sachen gesagt. 
<JeffJohnson> animax: evtl braucht blender glibc-2.7 oder neuer und nicht genau 2.7
<LetoThe2nd> animax: würden alle beteiligten sauber arbeiten, dann vielleicht ja. schon allein die tatsache, dass da komische binaries rausgegeben werden widerspricht dieser annahme aber gewaltig.
<JeffJohnson> probier es einfach auszufuehren nach dem erfolgreichen entpacken
<JeffJohnson> dann siehste ja ob es funktioniert:P
<LetoThe2nd> animax: ich bin jetzt endgültig raus, muss eh weg.
<animax> LetoThe2nd: Tschau.
<JeffJohnson> animax: das blender paket aus dem ubuntu repository gefaellt dir nicht?
<animax> JeffJOhnson: Ich kriegs ja nicht entpackt. 
<animax> JeffJohnson: Das ist das alte 2.49. Längst überholt.
<animax> JeffJohnson: Ich dachte ja auch, dass die Info nur bedeutet, dass es 'mindestens' glibc-2.7 braucht ...
<JeffJohnson> animax: loesch den ordner in den er es versuch zu entpacken dann versuch es nochmal
<animax> JeffJohnson: Die tagesaktuellen Builds des Programms laufen bei mir allerdings.
<JeffJohnson> entpack es in nen ordner wo du alle rechte hast, zb /tmp/
<JeffJohnson> wahrscheinlich hast du es mal als root entpackt und er kann die dateien nicht ueberschreiben weil du jetzt user bist
<JeffJohnson> oder sowat
<JeffJohnson> bei mir funktioneirts problemlos unter ubuntu 11.04 mit der vorhandenen glibc
<JeffJohnson> animax
<bullgard4> 'man aptitude: "SYNTAX: aptitude [<options>...] {why | why-not} [<patterns>...] <package>;Explains the reason that a particular package should or cannot be installed on the system.' Warum gibt '~$ aptitude why phpmyadmin' aus: "Unable to find a reason to install phpmyadmin.'?
<JeffJohnson> du hast kein paket installiert welches phpmyadmin als abhaengigkeit hat.
<leszek> hi
<animax> JeffJohnson. Wow, Dein Tipp hat geholfen. 
<bullgard4> JeffJohnson: Stimmt nicht. Wenn apache2 nicht installiert ist, funktioniert phpmyademin nicht.
<JeffJohnson> animax: ist auch n standard error:)
<JeffJohnson> bullgard4: les meinen satz nochmal:P
<animax> JeffJohnson: Es läuft! Was hat es mit dem /tmp-Ordner auf sich? Ich hatte das Paket vorher noch nie entpackt.
<JeffJohnson> animax: google nach tmp :p
<deem> bullgard4: kein paket braucht phpmyadmin um zu funktionieren.
<deem> bullgard4: dasselbe hast du auch bei ubuntu-desktop
<animax> JeffJohson: Ja, ich weiß schon, dass es sich um temporäres Verzeichnis handelt ... :-)
<animax> JeffJohnson: Ich meinte nur wegen Rechten und so ...
<JeffJohnson> animax: ich hab /tmp/ gesagt weil du da genug rechte zum schreiben hast und ich da imemr allen schrott hinpack den ich nur 1x benutz:), ~/ haette es auch genauso getan:)
<bullgard4> JeffJohnson, deem: Danke.
<deem> animax: wo ist das problem das paket zu nehmen, zu entpacken und dann die datei "blender" zu starten? ich hab das paket gerade runtergeladen, selbiges gemacht und blender startet wunderbar
<JeffJohnson> deem: scroll doch bissel hoch, er hatte das problem doch geschrieben
<animax> JeffJohnson: Was war nochmal das geschlänghelte Zeichen? Ich kriege es nicht mal gedrückt ... :-(  
<animax> deem: Siehe oben: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394898/
<animax> deem: Es ging nicht zu entpacken.
<JeffJohnson> animax: dein homedir
<animax> JeffJohnson: Jo, ok.
<deem> animax: dann hast du da aber auch eine fehler in deinem homeverzeichniss. ich hab das grade unter /home/user/downloads entpackt
<animax> deem: Ja, da geht es bei mir auch. Ich downloade aber immer direkt in einen Zielordner.
<animax> deem: Also, ich meine in den "finalen Ordner".
<animax> "finalen"
<Gulaschkanone> Und wenn du das dahin entpackst, wo du nur mit sudo hinkommst, geht das logischerweise nicht
<animax> Gulaschkanone. Na ja, ich mache es immer so. Nur bei diesem Paket ging es jetzt nicht.
<deem> animax: was meisnt du mit "finaler ordner"? welcher wäre das?
<FelixB> deem, frostschutz: ich hab versucht es zu bearbeiten aber es tut sich nichts
<animax> deem: Ich habe einen 'Installationen'-Ordner auf meiner FAT32-Partition, da kommt alles hin, was an installationsdateien von Programmen anfällt, somit auch alle Downloads.
<animax> deem: Pfad: Daten/Installationen/Programme/ ...
<sdx23> ...
<deem> animax: fat32?
<animax> sdx23: '...' = usw.
<sdx23> animax: Nimm ein vernünftiges Dateisystem.
<deem> animax: du weißt schon, dass das keine linuxberechtigungen kann?
<sdx23> animax: nein, mein "..." meinte "soviel zu dem Thema"
<deem> wundert mich überhaupt gar nicht, dass das nicht vernüftig entpackt
<sdx23> und insbesondere keine Symlinks.
<animax> deem: Ja, meine Daten-Partition. Die Daten dort teilt sich Ubuntu mit Windows.
<sdx23> animax: Programmpakete unabhängig vom Paketmanagement gehören nach /opt
<Gulaschkanone> animax, NTFS kann keine Symlinks und genau hier liegt das Problem
<deem> Gulaschkanone: er hat aber garkein ntfs
<Gulaschkanone> Ehm, Fat mein ich
<animax> Sorry, habe es missverständlich dargestellt. Ich downloade in einen Ordner auf der FAT32-Partition, dann kopiere ich das gezipte Paket in den entsprechend vorbereiteten Ordner in meinem Home-Verzeichnis und dort wird es dann entpackt. Entschuldigung wegen der Verwirrung.
<apricot> ich krieg Tor nicht zumLaufen. Hab Tor mit/ohne vidalia mit privoxy/polipo probiert. Immer meldet Tor-Button im Firefox Javascript-error "Please firl bug report! +lange Meldung
<apricot> firl=file
<deem> animax: dann sollte es aber funktionieren
<deem> animax: kannst du mal bitte alle befehle die du ausführst vom downloaden bis zum entpacken nopasten?
<deem> ,paste? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<animax> deem: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394942/
<deem> animax: und wie lautet dein befehl zum entpacken?
<animax> deem: 'Entpacke hier'
<animax> deem: 'Hier entpacken'
<apricot> kann jemand bei Tor helfen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400382/
<apricot> Tor + Polipo neu installiert aus repository
<apricot> ich seh grad beim start von Tor gibts auch Fehler. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400387/
<subz3r00> hatte auch das problem
<subz3r00> wenn ich nur wüsste was ich geändert habe :)
<subz3r00> auf jeden fall hat mir ne suche im forum genützt, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann
<apricot> subz3r00, meinste mich ?
<subz3r00> ja dich
<subz3r00> vidalia konnte ich starten jedoch tor nicht
<apricot> ich hab auch bei ubuntuusers gesucht - nix gefunden
<subz3r00> oder google, wie gesagt ich weiss es nimmer genau
<subz3r00> bin mir aber zu 99% sicher es war nen englischer beitrag, evtl mal suche ausweiten
<apricot> ich gurgel schon den halben Tag
<subz3r00> bin hier gerade busy, sonst würde ich dir helfen beim suchen
<apricot> ich denk mal es ist der nicht (richtig) startende Tor daemon
<subz3r00> jup
<apricot> Und genauer das hier. May 25 17:29:35.488 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<apricot> nach killall tor geht der Start jetzt
<subz3r00> jo
<subz3r00> problem wird sein, dass du es immer killen musst vorher
<subz3r00> nervt auf die dauer
<apricot> aber der Fehler beim Tor-Button bleibt - irgendwas mit :file:///home/xxxx/.mozilla/firefox/1o3il3gw.default/extensions/%7Be0204bd5-9d31-402b-a99d-a6aa8ffebdca%7D/components/cookie-jar-selector.js :: anonymous :: line 159"  data: no]
<Tominator> hi!
<subz3r00> ist ehh mist der torbutton. nimm foxyproxy
<coc00n> habe hier ubuntu 10.04. mein system crasht sobald ich große mengen daten lese oder schreibe. ich habe eine verschlüsselte partition, weshalb das lesen und schreiben von daten immer cpu last erzeugt. könnte ich ein überhitzungsproblem haben?
<Tominator> hab ein problem: meine userverwaltung ist verschwunden (hab mit fingerprint gui rumexperimentiert)
<Tominator> wie heißt das paket in dem die sich befindet?
<subz3r00> hab mal bissel gesucht. hatte wohl damals in /etc/init.d rumgepfuscht
<animax> deem: Es funktioniert alles wie immer. Ich habe wohl vorhin aus Versehen versucht, in dem Ordner zu entpacken, in den ich gedownloadet hatte. Das habe ich gerade nochmal ausprobiert, da kommt dann wieder die Fehlermeldung. 
<subz3r00> apricot: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/12/howto-onion-router-tor-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<deem> animax: sehr schön =)
<subz3r00> problem ist das tor schon gestartet ist nach dem booten. darauf kommt vidalia nicht klar.
<apricot> subz3r00, danke
<subz3r00> apricot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470660
<apricot> hab vidalia deinstalliert
<subz3r00> "sudo update-rc.d -f <service> remove"
<apricot> ja das hab ich auch gelesen...
<Saalko> Hallo, habe hier ein Program (Cantr Spy) das ist ein programm, was auf einer Webseite Daten ausliest und mir bescheid gibt, wenn ein neuer Post gesetzt wird. Es ist per Acrobat air programmiert. Installiert habe ich es, es startet problemlos, und fragt mich nach meinem PW. Dann ist es weg. Unter windows taucht es neben der Uhr als kleines Icon auf. Unter Ubuntu 11.04 find ich es nicht mehr.
<apricot> aber der erste link sieht gut aus :)
<subz3r00> Saalko: mal die logs durchgehen ? /var/log...
<Saalko> Okay moment, dann starte ich das programm nochmal kurz.
<jokrebel> Saalko: Starte es mal aus dem Terminal. Vielleicht kommen da dann ja hilfreiche Fehermeldungen.
<animax> deem: Danke für Deine Initiative. :-)
<animax> Ich habe nochmal eine andere Frage. Wenn die Option Video-Strips zu laden in dieser Version, die ich jetzt gerade gestartet habe, funktioniert und es bei den Builds "meines Builders" (also des Menschen, der die Builds kompiliert) nicht geht, fehlen dann in seinen Builds irgendwelche Bibliotheken? Oder fehlt bei mir was? Er kompiliert sie auf 10.10 u. testet sie unter anderem auf 10.04. Ich...
<animax> ...habe 10.04. Wahrscheinlich fehlt eher bei mir etwas, oder? Die Versionen von blender.org haben auch viel mehr MB. Wahrscheinlich sind da alle möglichen Bibliotheken drin, damit möglichst viele OSs abgedeckt sind und die Builds meines "Builders" laufen nur auf den System, für die er kompiliert? Und wenn's dann bei ihm läuft, dann muss bei mir wohl was fehlen.
<Saalko> Also ich glaube nicht, dass da etwas schief läuft. Ich glaube einfach, das der "Platz" wo das icon auftauchen soll unter Ubuntu nicht existiert ^
<animax> deem: Wenn ich versuche, ein Video zu laden, dann steht am Ende immer im Terminal: ffmpeg has changed alloc scheme ... ARGHHH! not an anim
<animax> deem: Bei der gerade gesaugten Version ist aber wieder alles ok. Video wird normal geladen. 
<deem> erm...
<animax> deem: Jo, sieht dann immer so aus: http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/5545/video1.png UND: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394962/
<AndreReee> Hallo Leute, mir ist gerade etwas gany dummes passiert
<animax> deem: Komme mit diesem Problem auch nicht weiter. Es wird mir dann immer empfohlen, auf Maverick abzudaten. Ich würde aber gerne bei Lucid bleiben. Es soll irgendwas mit ffmpeg zu tun haben ...
<AndreReee> Ich habe die Festplatte, auf der Ubuntu liegt in einen @dynamischen Datentraeger@ konvertiert
<sdx23> coc00n: Support ist HIER, nicht drüben. "sensors" kann Auskunft über Temperaturen geben. cpuburn kann verwendet werden, um CPU-Last zu erzeugen.
<AndreReee> jetzt ist offensichtlich die linux/partition und der mbr verschwunden
<AndreReee> gparted findet jedenfalls nichts mehr
<AndreReee> Was kann ich denn in solch einem Fall tun?
<sdx23> AndreReee: Wie hast du das geschafft?
<FelixB> hey ich bin mit meinem problem schonmal weiter gekommen, ich habe es geschafft wieder auf den loginscreen zu kommen
<AndreReee> sdx23: Ich wollte mit Windows ein RAID-0 anlegen
<FelixB> aber jetzt passiert folgendes: ich log mich ein das akzeptiert er dann wird das bild kurz schwarz und ich komm auf den anmelde screen zurück hat da jemand ne idee?
<AndreReee> da dies jedoch auf der zweiten Platte nicht möglich war habe ich mich belesen und da stand etwas davon, dass es sich um ein dynamisches volumen handeln müsse
<AndreReee> jedenfalls habe ich das ding dann konvertieren lkassen und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr
<AndreReee> der rechner piept bloß noch wie blöd, wenn ich ihn von platte booten will (keine fehlermeldung)
<sdx23> AndreReee: k, da weiß ich nichts weiter zu, auf welche Weise da was konvertiert wird. Insofern beschränkt sich meine Antwort auf: Hol die Backups raus.
<sdx23> FelixB: Was war das Problem davor?
<AndreReee> sdx23: würde ich, gäbe es welche
<FelixB> ich habs mit nomodeset als kernel option gelöäst
<AndreReee> sdx23: sofern ich das verstanden habe wird nur die partitionstabelle gelöscht
<AndreReee> gibt es denn unter linux eine möglichkeit, diese wiederherzustellen?
<sdx23> ,testdisk? AndreReee 
<shetlandpony> AndreReee, testdisk ist ein Tool, mit dessen Hilfe sich u.U. die Partitionstabelle wiederherstellen laesst. Weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Partitionen-retten
<jokrebel> .oO( ...was aber meist nur klappt, wenn man ein Backup besitzt [Murphy und so] )
<FelixB> jemand ne idee woran das liegt
<sdx23> FelixB: Was war das Problem davor?
<sdx23> jokrebel: Achwas. Solange nichts weiter als die Partitionstabelle überschrieben wurde und nicht allzu oft "umpartitioniert" wurde, geht das recht gut.
<AndreReee> Wie mache ich denn eine Kopie einer NTFS-Partition
<AndreReee> also unter linux
<AndreReee> bevor ich das tool ausführe will ich die platte lieber wegsichern
<AndreReee> weil die alten NTFS-Partitionen sind ja nach wie vor da
<AndreReee> nur die Linux-Paretition hats zerschossen
<FelixB> fing alles an das ich nvidia treiber neu installiert habe, dann neustart, dann blieb display schwarz beim start, das habe ich jetzt mit einem neustart mit nomodeset gelöst, so dass ic schomal wieder zuum anmeldescreen komme
<sdx23> ,dd? AndreReee 
<shetlandpony> AndreReee: siehe shell dd
<sdx23> ,shell dd? AndreReee 
<shetlandpony> AndreReee, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> FelixB: Dann kannst du eventuell in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log weitere Informationen finden, warum/was nicht geht.
<AndreReee> sdx23: geht das auch auf partitionsebene?
<sdx23> AndreReee: Ja. Ob du das Blockdevice der Platte oder der Partition angibst.
<AndreReee> sdx23: gibt es da auch irgendwie die möglichkeit, das in ein ISO laufen zu lassen?
<AndreReee> mir genügt im prinzip ein 1:1-backup meiner "Ablage"-paertition, falls was schief geht
<sdx23> AndreReee: Erstell eine Datei, ntfs-sicherung.img beispielsweise, und brenn die danach auf ne Iso.
<AndreReee> windows und das linux-home-verzeichnis liegen eh auf einer anderen platte, die nicht betroffen ist
<sdx23> bzw. net auf ne iso, sondern auf ne CD natürlich.
<sdx23> du kannst sie auch ntfs-sicherung.iso nennen, aber das wäre sehr irreführend.
<FelixB> sdx23, Ich bekomm mehrerer errors:
<coc00n> sdx23, habe den test mit sensors gemacht. hier die ergebnisse: http://pastebin.com/B0xLZUgT
<coc00n> die alarmmeldungen bei den fans sind nicht gut, oder?
<FelixB> [drm]failed-to open device
<sdx23> coc00n: das kommt auf deine Hardware an. 67°C sind zwar noch nicht kritisch, aber doch relativ hoch.
<FelixB> Failed to initalize GLX extension (compatible NCVIDIA X driver not found)
<sdx23> FelixB: Die Zeilen mit EE sind interessant. Allerdings nicht für mich, ich mag Nvidia-Grafik-Krams nicht supporten.
<FelixB> heh
<coc00n> sdx23, hatte zu der zeit 0.33 load denke ich
<coc00n> ich sehe da das der fan zu langsam läuft. ich habe das gefühl das der lüfter durch staub im gehäuse verstopft ist. wäre das möglich?
<ASA__> 'nabend
<subz3r00> level?
<apricot> subz3r00, es geht, aber OHNE TorButton - hab Vidalia am Laufen und Tor-Test sagt: Congratulationa...
<ASA__> kann mir jemand bei cairo-dock mit xfce helfen? cairo wird nach dem login drei mal gestartet. das speichern der session habe ich abgestellt und trotzdem habe ich drei docks am unteren bildschirmrand.
<subz3r00> jo, sicher gehts ohne torbutton
<subz3r00> der ist nur dazu da, um dir das gefummel abzunehmen immer den proxy im firefox zu adden
<apricot> kann aber nicht stimmen - wieistmeineip.de gibt meine EIGENE IP aus !!
<subz3r00> jo
<apricot> darf aber nicht
<subz3r00> weil du tor erst eintragen musst!!
<apricot> ws ?
<apricot> wo eintragen ?
<subz3r00> 127.0.0.1:8118
<subz3r00> im browser?
<subz3r00> respektive firefox
<apricot> ahh also manuell
<subz3r00> richtig!
<subz3r00> denn dafür wäre der torbutton da
<subz3r00> wie schon erwähnt, lad dir das "foxyproxy" plugin runter
<subz3r00> das richtet dir automatisch tor ein. gibt im menü nen eintrag
<apricot> ok aber erst ma manuell  zu m testen
<apricot> bei SOCKS ähh... localhost:9050 ??
<apricot> subz3r00, hab manuell Einträge der Proxies - trotzdem zeigt wieistmeineip.de die "RICHTIGE" IP
<Gulaschkanone> Ich habe im Unity-Dock Gimp als Starter drin. Weiß jemand, wie ich den Befehl des Starters ändern kann? Ich möchte »UBUNTU_MENUPROXY="" gimp« aufrufen, da das Global Menu für Gimp umbrauchbar ist
<subz3r00> sollte nicht so sein
<subz3r00> sicher, dass du es auch " RICHTIG " eingestellt hast?
<apricot> checktorproject gibt eine andere IP an
<apricot> ja
<apricot> check.torproject.org sagt:38.229.70.31
<subz3r00> naja, nutz foxyproxy
<subz3r00> muss los
<subz3r00> bye
<apricot> is foxyproxy ein plugin ?
<Gulaschkanone> yessir
<k1l> ja für firefox
<Gulaschkanone> Haben wir sehr oft in der Berufsschule benutzt ^^
<apricot> ok ich lad grad... aber er ist so langsam, dass ich denke Tor ist aktiv
<apricot> oh weia... ist baber kompliziert -  ist wohl nicht nur für EIN/AUS von Tor...
<coc00n> habe hier noch etwas: http://pastebin.com/38ea5P8t      ist kurz vor dem absturz passiert, der sound ist mir da ausgefallen. der absturz entsteht aber auch wenn ich gerade nichts höre
<apricot> Ich versteh das nicht: check.torproject.org meldet. Congratulationa... yourIP seems to be 38.279.78.31, aber wieistmeineip.de sagt: 88.152.xx.xx
<Gulaschkanone> "Mit wieistmeineip.de finden Sie schnell und einfach heraus, mit welcher IP-Adresse Sie gerade online sind.
<Gulaschkanone> (Funktioniert auch bei eingeschaltetem Proxy.1) "
<Gulaschkanone> 1 Manche Proxy-Server unterdrücken die Weitergabe der eigentlichen Client-IP (HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR), in diesem Fall wird die IP-Adresse des Proxy-Servers angezeigt. 
<Gulaschkanone> Da haste die Lösung
<apricot> ja ok.. aber das ding ist genauso schnell wie früher ohne Tor
<apricot> und google funzt auch - das ging früher nicht mit Tor
<Gulaschkanone> Wann ist "früher"?
<apricot> letztes Jahr...
<Gulaschkanone> In einem Jahr kann sich viel tun ;)
<frostschutz> also als ich das letzte mal google gestet hab (vor a paar jahren) ging google usw. problemlos mit tor
<Gulaschkanone> Und nur weil du Tor benutzt, muss es nicht zwingend langsam sein
<frostschutz> mein natürlich tor getestet, nicht google getestet
<apricot> bei mir nur ohne Tor
<Gulaschkanone> z.b. wenn ein Exit Node in deiner Stadt steht
<frostschutz> tor ist immer langsam, gibt zuviele spinner die da torrent oder schlimmeres drüber laufen lassen
<Gulaschkanone> Hab vor Jahren auch mal Tor benutzt (glaube vor drei Jahren), da ward as teilweise nur minimal langsamer
<apricot> aber wieistmeineip hat mir amals auch die den Tor-Exit angegeben
<apricot> niemals meine echte IP
<frostschutz> an die echte ip darf es auch gar nicht kommen können
<apricot> bin etwas verwirrt...
<frostschutz> da stimmt dann was nicht bei dir oder es ist im browser cache oder du hast dich irgendwie verraten durch unvollständiges setup, cookie, javascript, etc.
<apricot> ich lösch mal cache und cookies...
<flyyy> ein tut sagt mir: "now make your configuration files and place them in /usr/local/etc"
<flyyy> wie und wa ssind config files?
<frostschutz> konfigurationsdateien. beispiel siehe /etc/*
<bullgard4> In Natty kann ich das Programm phpMyAdmin starten durch Klicken auf Anwendungen > Entwicklung > phpMyAdmin. Warum gibt es diesen Menüpunkt nicht auch in Lucid?
<deem> warum? o_O
<deem> vielleicht, weil es so ist?
<frostschutz> aus dem gleichen grund warums in natty noch kein gnome 5, kde 6 und firefox 7 gibt, nehme ich an
<bullgard4> Warum ist das so dumm gelöst in Lucid?
<deem> bullgard4: frag die entwickler
<frostschutz> leg dir den menüpunkt halt an
<bullgard4> frostschutz: Diese Dinge haben mit dem aufgeworfenen problem nichts zu tun.
<Gulaschkanone> bullgard4: Warum rufst du nicht einfach 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin auf?
<deem> bullgard4: es gibt gar kein problem. du machst dinge z problemen, die gar keine sind
<frostschutz> oder mach nen bookmark
<deem> bullgard4: frag halt die entwickler, warum sie vor 1nem jahr noch nicht daran dachten, dass man diesen menüpunkt dort einfügen könnte
<Gulaschkanone> Mich z.B. stört der Menüpunkt
<flyyy> @frostschutz das hilft mir nix
<flyyy> in *etc sind lauter ordne rund dateien
<flyyy> oscam.server, oscam.conf und oscam.user soll ich erstellen
<k1l> flyyy: was versuchst du denn da? wir können nur raten, was du machen willst
<k1l> ,wf? flyyy 
<shetlandpony> flyyy: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<flyyy> http://www.austech.info/dreambox/34104-oscam-ubuntu.html
<flyyy> nach dem ersten code
<frostschutz> das steht doch da, was in die dateien rein soll
<flyyy> ja aber da sind keine dateien xD
<frostschutz> machst einen text editor auf und ab gehts
<Gulaschkanone> "sudo apt-get install yum" WTF
<k1l> flyyy: dann legst du die datein halt an und packst den text da rein.
<flyyy> ich google mal nach yum
<nova73> hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Laptop Acer Aspire 5100, der fährt ohne ein Problem in den Ruhezustand, aber beim aufwachen flackert alles und man kann nix mehr erkennen, nur noch ein neustart hilft. kann man da was machen?
<k1l> flyyy: nano langt dafür dicke
<k1l> ,nano? flyyy 
<shetlandpony> flyyy, Nano ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nano
<Gulaschkanone> yum ist die Paketverwaltung von RHEL / Fedora / CentOS
<Gulaschkanone> Im Prinzip das Pendant von apt-get auf Debian
<Gulaschkanone> Bzw ein Frontend eben
<Gulaschkanone> für rpm
<bullgard4> deem: Daß man ein grafisches Programm durch einen menüpunkt aufrufen können sollte, ist so einfach. Das sollte seit dem Erfolg der grafischen Bedienoberflächen jeder Entwickler sich schon vor mehr als 10 Jahren an den Hacken abgelaufen haben. Komm mir nicht mit einem solchen Argument.
<Gulaschkanone> bullgard4: phpMyAdmin ist aber ein WEB-Interface
<bullgard4> frostschutz: "oder mach nen bookmark" <- Das reicht nicht.
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn man den Faden weiterspinnt, müsste für jede Webseite ein Menüpunkt existieren
<Gulaschkanone> Unter Büro liegt dann YouPr0n
<frostschutz> bullgard4: es ist halt so, fertig aus. leg dir doch nen menüpunkt an und gut
<flyyy> ich nehme jetzt gedit, schreibe den kram da rein, nenne die datei server.config und speicher das dannn da wo's hin soll. ist das richtig?
<deem> bullgard4: wenn du wissen willst warum das so ist _musst_ du schlicht und ergreifend einen entwickler fragen, denn nur die können dir beantworten, was sie sich dabei gedacht haben.
<Gulaschkanone> flyyy: gksudo gedit
<flyyy> ok
<Gulaschkanone> Sonst kannst du nicht in /etc reinschreiben
<k1l> flyyy: nein!
<flyyy> dann nicht..
<frostschutz> es soll ja gar nicht nach /etc, sondern nach /usr/local/etc
<Gulaschkanone> k1l, warum nein? wegen gedit?
<k1l> flyyy: da steht alle was du machen musst. du musst 3 dateien anlegen. der nabe steht über dem codeblock. und der text in dem codeblock
<apricot> wo bekomme ich Proxy-Listen für FoxyProxy
<Gulaschkanone> Da kann er ohne Rechte auch net schreiben
<frostschutz> und du kannst die dateien restmal im home speichern und dann mit sudadideldü dann da hin kopieren wo es hin soll
<k1l> flyyy: diese 3 dateien müssen dann in /usr/local/etc   da steht alles da du musst nur LESEN!
<bullgard4> frostschutz: Es reicht nicht, einen Menüpunkt anzulegen. Du bist nicht gut informiert.
<flyyy> wollt ihr mich verarschen? ich weiß auch auch, dass ich 3 dateien anlegen soll, ich weiß auch wo, und was da rein soll. wenn ich aber im dem dusseligen dateibrowser an dem ort 'n rechtsklick mache und ich da nicht sowas finde wie "erstelle neue textdatei", dann frage ich mich halt, wie das funktionierne soll
<frostschutz> bullgard4: dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen :-) :-P
<Gulaschkanone> flyyy: Du weißt, dass du ohne ausreichende Rechte in /usr und dem darin nichts machen kannst?
<flyyy> dazu ja gksudo, oder nicht
<Gulaschkanone> Logisch, dass das im normalen Nautilus nicht geht
<Gulaschkanone> ja
<flyyy> dann ist doch alles gut 
<k1l> flyyy: 1. drück dich bitte angemessen aus. 2. du hast grade eben noch von einer datei server.config geredet, von der in dem howto keine rede ist. 3. wenn du keine hilfe willst. dann frag nicht
<nova73> kurze frage kann das iwer lesen das?
<k1l> nova73: ja
<Gulaschkanone> nova73: Ja
<bullgard4> nova73: Ja.
<nova73> ah ok danke
<frostschutz> flyyy: musst nur aufpassen, wenn du einen editor mit sudo aufmachst, daß du dann wirklich nur diese dateien anfasst und nix anderes, denn solang der editor mit root rechten läuft, kannst dir auch was wichtiges zerkloppen
<deem> generell soll man keine grafischen tools mit sudo öffnen. dafür gibts gksu bzw kdesu oder wie das kde derivat heißt
<Gulaschkanone> flyyy: Rechtsklick -> Dokument anlegen -> Leere Datei
<Gulaschkanone> >.<
<deem> flyyy: und genau das wirst du in einem ordner in den nur root schreibtrechte hat nicht können. du musst die datei in deinem hoeverzeichnis oder auf dem desktop erstellen und dann über das terminal dorthin verschieben
<Gulaschkanone> deem, ich habs eben ausprobiert
<Gulaschkanone> deem: gksudo nautilus, nach /usr/local/etc gewechselt und ne Datei angelegt
<Gulaschkanone> Funzt wunderbar
<Gulaschkanone> Man muss halt auch den Texteditor seperat mit gksudo öffnen
<flyyy> das ist echt scheußlich. ich hatte ubuntu schon öfter mal ne kurze zeit installiert. aber wenn man dann, um eine dumme textdatei anzulegen, erstmal 'ne halbe stunde braucht, nervt das schon
<k1l> Gulaschkanone: das potential sich damit ungewollt sein system zu zerballern ist leider imens groß. deswegen wird das hier meist nicht vorgeschlagen
<Gulaschkanone> k1l, mit dem Terminal geht das genauso
<Gulaschkanone> flyyy, was erwartest du? Du willst etwas in einem Bereich verändern, wofür deine Rechne nicht ausreichen
<Gulaschkanone> *Rechte
<bullgard4> flyyy: In Ubuntu benötigt man keine halbe Stunde, um eine dumme Textdatei anzulegen. Viel weniger Zeit.
<flyyy> also jetzt sind schon 10min vergangen
<k1l> flyyy: das liegt weniger an ubuntu oder linux als an deinen fehlenden grundlagen.
<deem> Gulaschkanone: ja. wenn du den nautilus als root startest geht das natürlich
<bullgard4> flyyy: Dann hast Du etwas faslch gemacht, und nicht Ubuntu.
<Gulaschkanone> Terminal -> sudo vim /usr/local/etc/$RANDOMFILE... wo ist das Problem?
<frostschutz> flyyy: sobald du halt anfängst in /usr/local/ zu spielen, wird ein deutlich höheres Level an Linux Know-How erfordert als wenn du nur auf der grafischen Oberfläche rumklickst
<flyyy> ich machs jetzt mit gksudo nautilus
<Gulaschkanone> Bringt dir nichts
<flyyy> da find ich auch sowas wie "dokument anlegen"
<Gulaschkanone> Weil der Editor afaik nochmal mit gksudo geöffnet sein muss
<k1l> Gulaschkanone: ich meine nicht das erstellen. aber in einem root-nautilus hat man sich schneller verklickt (oder vergessen, dass er root rechte hat). darum gehts
<Gulaschkanone> k1l: schon klar
<nova73> kann mir keiner helfen bei meinem kleine Problem? gibt es keine Lösung?
<Gulaschkanone> <nova73> kurze frage kann das iwer lesen das?
<Gulaschkanone> Mehr Infos gabs nicht :P
<bekks> nova73: Du hast keine brauchbare Frage gestellt bisher.
<nova73> ne das war es eben nicht lol
<k1l> ,wf? nova73 
<shetlandpony> nova73: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<nova73> doch habt ihr aber nicht mitbekommen glaub ich ^^ das prob mit dem laptop
<Gulaschkanone> Nicht wirklich
<frostschutz> nova73: *hochscroll* Öh, Ruhezustand nicht benutzen? :D
<nova73> Laptop ist ein Acer Aspire 5100, und egal welche Ubuntu version drauf ist, es geht ohne prob in den Ruhezustand aber beim aufwachen, geht nix mehr man kann nix erkennen!
<bekks> nova73: Welche Grafikkarte hast Du?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu?
<nova73> mom ist wieder 10.04 drauf
<nova73> und graka ist eine x200 radeon glaub ich..
<bekks> Glauben ist nicht wissen.
<nova73> ja weiß ich auch :D
<Gulaschkanone> lspci sagt dir mehr
<nova73> Radeon Xpress 200M steht da
<Gulaschkanone> Dann haste die wohl
<nova73> in den ruhezustand geht der auch, aber beim aufwachen ist das prob. 
<bekks> Sagtest Du bereits. Welchen Grafikkartentreiber verwendest Du denn?
<nova73> auch die anderen Terminals F1 bis F6, kann man nix erkennen, alles verzehrt und flackert 
<nova73> ka, der wo mitinstalliert wurde, wo sehe ich das?
<bekks> In /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fornext> wie bekomme ich raus, ob ich keramic1 oder keramic2 drauf habe?
<fornext> karmic meine ich#
<deem> fornext: am besten gar nicht, da du kein karmic mehr haben solltest, da unsupported
<nova73> treiber ist radeon
<fornext> deem, hmm stimmt
<fornext> ist ja meerkat. Dann muss ich mal hoffen, dass das lucid paket geht.
<k1l> fornext: lsb_release -a
<Gulaschkanone> fornext: Was für ein Lucid-Paket?
<bekks> fornext: Was sind "karmic1" und "karmic2"?
<Gulaschkanone> bekks, er meint wohl die Patch-Level
<apricot> ich teste grad FoxyProxy, aber: Restriction
<apricot> This is an evaluation version limited to use of 2 concurrent users.
<apricot> Wait until another user free it for you. 
<bekks> fornext: Und Maverick ist neuer als Lucid.
<k1l> fornext: und falls karmic solltest du dringend upgraden. und wegen fremdpaket: sicher, dass es da nichts aus den quellen gibt?
<fornext> bekks, da sind hakt zwei verschiedene Paket, dachte es wäre die neuste Version.
<bekks> fornext: Das sind keine Pakete. Definitiv nicht. Die hast Du die ausgedacht. :)
<fornext> ne, hab ja das neue drauf.
<Gulaschkanone> Das neue ist Natty :P
<deem> fornext: karmic und meerkat sind 2 verschiedene versionen. das eine ist 9.10 undd as andere 10.10
<fornext> https://launchpad.net/~mgorven/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=smartcam&build_state=built
<shetlandpony> fornext's url: http://tinyurl.com/43rufgn | Builds : PPA for Michael Gorven : Michael Gorven
<bekks> fornext: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<bekks> Vollständig bitte.
<nova73> das steht auch drin ... (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<fornext> war nur ein Missverständnis.
<bekks> fornext: Nopaste es trotzdem mal :)
<fornext> hab hier lucid und auf dem Laptop maverick drauf.
<fornext> mom
<MoookiE_> Hallo, mein Ubuntu (aktuelle Version) verbraucht unheimlich viel Arbeitsspeicher. Ich kann mir nicht erklären woher das kommt. Im Moment sind das knapp 4GB. Wenn ich den Verbrauchten Speicher der einzelnen Prozesse addiere komme ich aber nur auf so ~2GB. 
<bekks> MoookiE_: nopaste bitte mal lsb_release -a und free -m
<bekks> ,nopaste? MoookiE_ 
<shetlandpony> MoookiE_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<MoookiE_> Ich habe gerade 3 kurze Sätze geschrieben. Soll ich nächstes mal "Hallo http://$pastelink" schreiben?
<bekks> MoookiE_: _nopaste_ bitte mal lsb_release -a und free -m
<fornext_> http://nopaste.info/c6650780ed.html
<Gulaschkanone> MoookiE_, du fragst was, wir antworten...
<MoookiE_> http://privatepaste.com/67be5beb0c
<k1l> MoookiE_: es geht nicht um deine einleitun, es geht um die zusatzinfos, die bekks gerne hätte. das werden mehr als 3 zeilen, deswegen bitte in einen nopasteservice
<bekks> MoookiE_: Du hast doch noch 2.5GB zur Verfügung.
<MoookiE_> k1l: achso, ja das ist mir schon klar. War nur verwundert, dass ich gleich mehrfach darauf hingewiesen werde bevor ich etwas ungepastet geschrieben habe.
<MoookiE_> Das ist aus top: Mem:   3957404k total,  3864984k used,    92420k free,
<deem> MoookiE_: top ist nicht immer genau
<deem> MoookiE_: verlass dich darauf was free -m sagt
<MoookiE_> ja aber auch bei "free -m" steht unter free "83"
<bekks> Laut free -m hast Du 2.5GB zur Verfügung, da die derzeit nur als Cache verwendet werden.
<bekks> Plus die 83MB ungenutzten Speicher.
<k1l> MoookiE_: schau mal bei free in die 2. zeile. weil nicht alles, was im ram ist wird dort auch benötigt; siehe cache z.b.
<deem> MoookiE_: ubuntu verwendet den gro0teil des speichers auch dann, wenn er nicht ebraucht wird
<MoookiE_> ah ok. Gut vielen dank!
<rumpe1> MoookiE_, klingt doch gut... wird dein Speicher fast ganz genutzt
<MoookiE_> rumpe1: Ja, da bin ich nur von falschen angaben ausgegangen. Dachte, dass bei top auch nur der speicher ohne cache drinsteht. Mein laptop ist leider heute schon mehrfach stehengeblieben und ich bin noch auf ursachenforschung.
<bekks> Wegen zu wenig Speicher bleibt der nicht stehen :)
<bekks> Dann rennt der Out Of Memory Killer los, und tötet wahllos Prozesse, bis wieder genug Speicher da ist - aber der bleibt dadurch nicht stehen.
<rumpe1> MoookiE_, was haste denn alles schon gecheckt?
<Gulaschkanone> Wird wohl eher Festplatten I/O sein
<MoookiE_> Gulaschkanone: ja das denke ich auch.
<Gulaschkanone> Hatte da so schöne Sachen, dass ne Ubuntu-VM in VirtualBox bei zu hoher I/O einfach abstürzt. War bei anderen VMs nicht der Fall
<MoookiE_> Ich habe nicht wirklich indizien mit denen ich irgendwas herausfinden kann. Passiert ziemlich wahllos.
<MoookiE_> Beim letzten mal stand nur bei top drin, dass bis auf 3MB der komplette arbeitsspeicher voll war. Und 2MB auf swap. Und nach dem reboot war ich verwundert, dass schon 1,5 GB verbraucht waren ohne, dass ich etwas offen habe.
<MoookiE_> Aber eventuell liegt es auch an der Hardware
<Gulaschkanone> Könntest mal iotop verwenden, vielleicht findest du den bösen Prozess
<rumpe1> MoookiE_, s.m.a.r.t.-status geprüft? logs geprüft? speicher geprüft?
<MoookiE_> oh ja. iotop ist gut
<Gulaschkanone> kam meine letzte Nachricht noch an?
<MoookiE_> Gulaschkanone: jop, danke dafür. iostat ist super :)
<Gulaschkanone> iotop ;)
<MoookiE_> meinte ich ja
<Gulaschkanone> Hätte ja sein können, dass es das auch gibt ^^
<MoookiE_> das kommt davon wenn man immer 3 sachen gleichzeitig macht :)
<MoookiE_> dstat gibts nocht.
<MoookiE_> deshalb die verwechselung
<MoookiE_> Ich warte dann mal auf das nächste mal wenn sich die kiste verabschiedet. Vielen Dank nochmal.
<badmox> moin ich hätte da mal ne frage bei mir funktioniert kein session management mehr seit ich auf 11.04 bin  ich habe aber so richtig nix gefunden warum es net geht 
<jokrebel> badmox: was verstehst Du unter "session management funktioniert nicht"?
<badmox> die offenen Fenster wurden beim herunterfahren immer gespeichert und beim starten dann wieder geöffnet
<jokrebel> badmox: und "seit ich auf 11.04 bin" heißt, Du hast von 10.10 aus upgegraded?
<badmox> jup da ging das wunderbar 
<jokrebel> badmox: Überprüfe die Einstellung bei: System - Einstellungen - Startprogramme ... Reiter Optionen………
<badmox> kein reiter da
<jokrebel> hmm - Ubuntu Classic? (Gnome) … oder Unity?
<badmox> classic  das docky ist besser 
 * jokrebel startet mal nen 11.04er-Rechner
<badmox> ??
<dreamon> Hat jemand erfahrung mit HP in sachen Scanner? Mal scannt er mal nicht.. dmesg meldet -> usblp0 : removed -> Dann geht er nicht mehr.. Drucken geht aber einwandfrei.
<jokrebel> badmox: hab grad nur ein LTS am start.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hab hier mit nem HP-PSC noch ähnliche Probleme gehabt.
<dreamon> Wie äußerten sich deine Probleme?
<jokrebel> dreamon: sorry - da fehlte ein nie ;-)
<jokrebel> badmox: tatsächlich - den Reiter gibts bei 11.04 nicht mehr…
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon> Ist einer Laserjet 1015mfp -> ich müßte da mal sauber die Treiber drauf machen.. sollte ich mich an die Anleitung von HP halten?
<LupusE> dreamon: warum nicht an die von ubuntuusers? ich denke da sollte es was fuer die hp-treiber geben,
<LupusE> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP
<badmox> jup und ich habe keinen schimmer  wo er sein soll. denn den session-manag.. gibt es noch  als tool funzt aber nicht mehr weder ein start noch das speichern bringt irgendwas 
<dreamon> LupusE, ich hab soviel damit versucht.. das ich nicht mehr weiß wo ich angefangen habe.. der scanner mal geht er mal nicht.. (die ist multifunktionsgerät Scanner/Drucker) dann meldet er wieder 
<dreamon> dmesg meldet -> usblp0 : removed -> Dann geht er nicht mehr.. Drucken geht aber einwandfrei.
<LupusE> dreamon: dann solltewst du sowohl die seite von cups, als auch die von xsane (bzw dessen ersatz) lesen ... ich weiss nicht ob das treiber neu installieren etwas bringt, wenn der linux gedanke ist 'ein tool fuer einen task'. dafuer musst du dann das problem per-task betrachten.
<badmox> dreamon, hast du gedruckt und woltest dann scannen ?
<LupusE> was bedeutet, werst den treiber installieren, dann den drucker installieren, dann den scanner einrichten, dann die fax funktion (ist der CAPI faehig? ich glaube nicht).
<LupusE> dreamon: auf jedenfall empfehle ich dir bei dem model ein FW update.
<dreamon> badmox, Ich hab nur gescannt.. und mal geht es.. mal nicht.. mit fehlermeldung.. usw
<dreamon> LupusE, Kein Fax. nur scanner und drucker..
<LupusE> dreamon: und das aendert an meiner aussage genau was?
<dreamon> FW update.. beim drucker ist mir neu..
<jokrebel> badmox: als Übergangslösung/Workaround einfach die Programme die Du immer starten willst dort aufnehmen reicht nicht?
<dreamon> LupusE, Kann ich firmware update über linux machen?
<LupusE> dreamon: ich wuerde es nicht machen. ich kenne nur die .exe von HP ... unter linux habe ich es nie versucht, aber HP ist zu dreckig, als das ich es wagen wuerde.
<dreamon> LupusE, ich schau mal ob ich ein FW finde.. 
<LupusE> dreamon: das ist aber nur option 2 gewesen. kann aber nicth schaden. schau notfalls zuerst ueber das webinterface, ob nicth shcon die aktuellste FW installiert ist.
<badmox> jokrebel, befürchte das wird zum Langzeitprovisorium aber ich werde wohl kaum daran vorbei kommen wo bei ich keine ahnung habe wie ich fenster auf dem desktop positioniere  aber vielen dank für die mühe  
<jokrebel> badmox: da lohnt vielleicht ein Blick auf compiz und dessen ccsm (SettingManger dovon). Hab aber keine Ahnung darüber unter Natty, sorry.
<dreamon> LupusE, Läuft Scannen auch über cups? Und wo steht in cups welche FW der drucker hat?
<LupusE> dreamon: seit wann unterstutzts cups scannen? (habe ich das oder etwas aehnliches geschrieben?)
<LupusE> dreamon: seit wann steht in cups die firmware? (habe ich das oder etwas aehnliches geschrieben?)
<LupusE> hast du das handbuch diesen druckers zur hand? das hilft. meines liegt auf arbeit.
<AndreReee> Hallo nochmal
<AndreReee> sdx23: Noch da?
<dreamon> LupusE, Aua sorry bin heut nicht mehr ganz helle.. Handbuch leider nein.. bin gerade mit kumpel verbunden und er hat das problem.
<AndreReee> Ich habe jetzt die Partitionstabelle mit Testdisk wiederherstellen lassen, gparted zeigt nun aber die komplette festplatte als "unallocated" an
<AndreReee> beim booten nach wie vor das symptom, dass es nur ein dauerpiepen gibt
<LupusE> dreamon: das war der versteckte hinweis dazu, es dir runterzuladen (vorzugsweise von hp.com)
<AndreReee> wenn ich nun aber testdisk wieder starte erkennt er die wiederhergestellte partitionstabelle sofort und fehlerfrei
<AndreReee> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich das wieder ins gerade rücken kann?
<LupusE> AndreReee: backup zurückspielen.
<dreamon> LupusE, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html -> was meinst?
<AndreReee> LupusE: läge dies nur vor ;)
<AndreReee> LupusE: es muss sich doch wiederherstellen lassen
<LupusE> AndreReee: mit entsprechendem wissen, sicherlich. aber 'dauerpiepen' zeugt eher von einem hardwarefehler (POST Code, siehe BIOS Handbuch), anstatt von einem dateisystem (bzw partitionstabellen) problem.
<AndreReee> LupusE: das piepen kommt nur, wenn er von der betroffenen festplatte booten will
<LupusE> dreamon: was soll ich meinen? ich habe keine meinung. entweder es funktioniert oder nicht besser ist, wenn du weisst wie du tiefe eingriffe ins system wieder zurueckmachen kannst (tolles wort).
<AndreReee> ich denke, das liegt daran, dass er keinen gültigen mbr findet oder in dem mbr irgendwelcher mist steht
<bekks> Ein Dateisystem macht keinen Pieps. Nie.
<bekks> Ein MBR auch nicht.
<LupusE> AndreReee: grub piept nicht, meines wissens nach. allso boote von einer anderen platte und sichere die daten?
<AndreReee> wenn ich von einer anderen platte booten lasse geht alles einwandfrei (oder wie gerade vom stick)
<bekks> Das klingt wie ein Hardwaredefekt der Platte.
<AndreReee> bekks: und woher soll dieses so plötzlich kommen?
<dreamon> LupusE, DAs heißt ich könnte es probieren, wenns in die Hose geht bin ich schuld.. na dann wag ichs mal
<bekks> Weisst Du, Hardware geht schonmal kaputt.
<AndreReee> zumal ich ja miut testdisk an die daten problemlos heran komme
<bekks> Ohne es vorher per Antrag anzukündigen.
<AndreReee> bekks: dass sie allerdings gerade dann kaputt geht wenn man mit windows den datenträger in ein dynamisches volume umwandelt ist schon arger zufall
<LupusE> AndreReee: du weisstr was testdisk ist? nicth gerade eine referenz, die einen hardwaredefekt ausschliesst.
<AndreReee> zumal sogar eine warnmeldung erschien, dass man dannach wohl nicht mehr booten könne von der platte (und ich depp habe das einfach missachtet)
<LupusE> meist stellt man fest, das sachen kaputt sind, wnen man sie beutzt. vorher koennen sie 10 jahre im schrank stehen, ohne kaputt zu sein.
<AndreReee> LupusE: das war meine aktive systemplatte – im schrank stand da nichts ;)
<LupusE> EOD
<bekks> Du hast ein Backup gemacht, hast Du?
<PampersBomba> moin .. wie kann ich module reloaden lassen wenn mein ubuntu ausm S2R kommt?
<PampersBomba> geht sich da um ath_pci
<AndreReee> bekks: nein – weisst doch, ich bin ein bisschen ein depp :P
<PampersBomba> hey hey belZe 
<PampersBomba> narf sry belZe meine bekks 
<bekks> AndreReee: Dann sind die Daten auch nicht so wichtig. EOD.
<deem> welcher prozess bezeichnet den "kopieren-dialog"?
<deem> ich würde den kopiervorgang gern killen
<bekks> deem: nautilus.
<AndreReee> bekks: die home-partition und meine windows-partition liegen auf einer anderen platte
<AndreReee> das ist n ur das betriebssystem, was da herum liegt
<LupusE> deem: iptop ... was viel last verursacht duerfte es sein ;)
<deem> bekks: ah danke. das wars
<beaver74> AndreReee, es war bei mit ähnlich, nachdem die Partitionstabelle zerstört wurde, und ich versuchte über einen fremden Bootloader eine der Partitionen zu starten, dabei handelte es sich wohl um eine die nicht gestartet werden konnte, piepte das Board.. was ich noch hin bekam, die Partitionen mit Testdisk wieder "herstellen" lassen wo für mich wichtige Daten lagen, diese sichern und das System neu aufspielen, komplett konnte Testdisk mir di
<beaver74> e Partitionen nicht allesamt wieder so herstellen das ich das OS hätte booten können.
<AndreReee> ich habe gerade auch nochmal nachgesehen: den piep-code gibt es lt. board-handbuch gar nicht
<AndreReee> das muss also von irgend was anderem kommen
<LupusE> ist die strereoanlage eingeschaltet? manchmal hoere ich sowas auch, bei hartem tekkno.
<beaver74> ein Dauerton ist auch recht wenig aussagekräftig, es sei denn, da ist etwas total schrott. Sonst sind es eher Kombinationen von Tönen
<beaver74> AndreReee, und "total Schrott" war hier nichts, nachdem die Platte wieder partitioniert wurde, war alles ok
<AndreReee> beaver74: muss ich die partitionierung manuell durchführen? macht das teskdisk nicht?
<AndreReee> weil es erkennt ja alle fehlenden partitionen aber nachdem ich auf "write" gehe zeigt gparted die komplette platte als unallocated an
<beaver74> die musst du von Hand über ein anderes Programm starten
<bekks> AndreReee: testdisk macht nichts, was Du nicht explizit angibst.
<bekks> AndreReee: Hast du ein Backup der "kaputten" Platte mit dd gemacht, bevor du mit testdisk angefangen hast?
<AndreReee> bekks: wie bekomme ich es dann dazu, die partitionen so anzulegen, dass sie von gparted wieder erkannt werden?
<AndreReee> bekks: jain, ich habe alle wichtigen daten runter kopiert
<AndreReee> mehr platz hatte ich leider nicht
<bekks> Dann installier dich einfach neu.
 * beaver74 rebootet AndreReee 
<bekks> *doch
<AndreReee> ich habe aber keine lust wieder eine halbe woche gegen die verschlüsselte home-partition zu kämpfen – du erinnerst dich vielleicht
<bekks> Nein, tue ich nicht.
<bekks> Du hast eine Sicherung aller wichtigen Daten. Installier neu.
<jokrebel> gn8
<AndreReee> bekks: du hast mir vor ca. einem monat dabei geholfen, die auf eine andere platte zu schieben und wieder inzubinden
<animax> Bin dann mal raus für heute. Tschau all.
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn ich mit Brasero MP3s zu meinem Audio-Porjekt hinzufügen möchte, erhalte ich den Fehler "»fnord« ist nicht für Audio- oder Video-Medien geeignet.« Woran könnte das liegen? lame, libmp3lame0 und die gstreamer-ugly-Teile sind installiert
<deem> fnord?
<Gulaschkanone> fnord stellt den Dateinamen dar ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Quasi Platzhalter
<beanie> guten abend
<Gulaschkanone> Hm hat sich erledigt. Habs nochmal probiert, jetzt gehts... würgmerdig
<haukew> hi!
<haukew> bin ich hier richtig beim "technischen support"? :-)
<Robert_Zenz> haukew, jein, kommt d'rauf an für was. ;)
<haukew> hm, mal sehen :-)  mein problem ist: Heute Abend wollte ich ein Systemupdate machen, dabei ist mir der Rechner eingefroren. Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr auf meine festplatte zugreifen. 
<haukew> also - gar nicht. parted findet sie nicht
<haukew> bin grad auf ner live cd
<Robert_Zenz> haukew, was steht in sudo fdisk -l ?
<haukew> root@ubuntu:~# sudo fdisk -l root@ubuntu:~# 
<k1l> haukew: unter ubuntu ist man nicht root. man nutzt sudo
<haukew> sorry, ich mach aus gewohnheit sudo -s
<Robert_Zenz> haukew, wieviele Platten sind im System?
<haukew> eine 1TB SATA
<haukew> aufgeteilt in 3 partitionen. eigentlich
<Robert_Zenz> haukew, wird sie noch im BIOS erkannt?
<haukew> hm. gute frage. kann ich das von hier aus kontrollieren?
<haukew> also ohne reboot?
<Robert_Zenz> haukew, nicht das ich wüsste, sorry.
<haukew> ok, dann reboote ich eben und schau mal, was der bios so sagt - bin in nben paar minuten wieder da :-)
<haukew_2> so - bios findet die platte - UND verrückterweise geht alles wieder
<Gulaschkanone> Reboot tut gut :)
<haukew_2> also ich konnte normal booten, alles schnupi
<haukew_2> danke auf jeden fall - schönen abend noch :-)
<Cybernet> hi
<niklasfi> hallo, weiß jemand, wie man gcc aktualisieren kann? ich würde gerne von 4.4.5 auf 4.5 bzw 4.6 kommen. ich habe die pakete g++-4.5 und gcc-4.5 installiert, aber g++ --version gibt immer noch 4.4.5 aus.
<Robert_Zenz> niklasfi, g++ ist nur ein Link, kontrollier wo der hinzeigt.
<niklasfi> Robert_Zenz: meinst du mit which? das gibt /usr/bin/g++
<Robert_Zenz> niklasfi, ich dacht da mehr an ls -l /usr/bin/g++
<niklasfi> ahh ... also soll ich den link auf 4.5 umlegen? schlau!
<Gulaschkanone> WTF... http://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/news/foren/S-Re-Soehnle-sollte-Apple-verklagen/forum-200746/msg-20292910/read/
<shetlandpony> Gulaschkanone's url: http://tinyurl.com/4xxpb77 | Re: Soehnle sollte Apple verklagen | Samsung muss im Rechtsstreit mit Apple P... | Mac & i News-Foren
<Gulaschkanone> oops, falscher channel o.o
<Gulaschkanone> Tschuldigung
<Cybernet> ?
<Cybernet> hi
<k1l> nabend Cybernet 
<cluodlinux> hi
<k1l> cluodlinux: cybernet kann man dir irgendwie helfen?
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-26
<Al_Sabat_Hacker> hi
<rene> moin moin
<Guest29917> bin gerade am verzweifeln, ich habe probleme mit einem Samsung MFP 
<Guest29917> Drucker geht im Netzwerk, Scanner nicht 
<Guest29917> habe eine Anleitung im ubuntuusers forum gefunden, leider erhalte ich folgende meldung
<Guest29917> opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator: /mylib32/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libICE.so.6)
<Guest29917> Link zur Anleitung http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sanner-wird-nach-update-nicht-mehr-erkannt/3/#post-2598249
<shetlandpony> Guest29917's url: http://tinyurl.com/3mf7dk6 |        [Sane]Samsung Scanner CLX-3175 nicht erkannt › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Guest29917> was genau diese hae ich befolgt
<C_A_M> moin moin
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why tsclient; i   ubuntu-desktop Recommends tsclient'.Warum empfiehlt ubuntu-desktop die Installation von tsclient?
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<bullgard4> [Natty] '~$ sudo lshw -class memory; *-memory: description: System Memory. slot: System board or motherboard. size: 1GiB; capacity: 1GiB.' Wie ermittelt lshw die "capacity"?
<rene_> Moin Moin
<rene_> Ich habe den MFP Samsung CLX3175FN und bin zur Installation des Scanners folgende Anleitung gefolgt http://tinyurl.com/3mf7dk6
<shetlandpony> rene_'s tiny url:        [Sane]Samsung Scanner CLX-3175 nicht erkannt › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<rene_> leider erhalte ich jetzt die meldung das die GLIBC 2.11 nicht gefunden wurde. kann mir jemand helfen. 
<bullgard4> Es ist schwierig, das Programm Banshee in Natty auszuschalten. Auf welche Weise beendet man das Programm Banshee in Natty korrekt?
<k4v> k4v
<k1l> bullgard4: geraten: menü-medien-beenden
<bullgard4> k1l: Es gibt nur einen Menüpunkt Medien > Schließen. Wenn ich auf diesen klicke, dann verschwindet zwar das Programmfenster "Banshee", aber Banshee spielt das Lied weiter ab.
<k1l> strg+q sollte besser sein
<k1l> bullgard4: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/banshee-wie-programm-beenden/#post-2853846
<bullgard4> k1l: "It's a feature!" Tatsächlich hat dort Netsukka die gegenwärtige Banshee-Situation richtig beschrieben. --  Danke! 
<bullgard4> Wo gibt es ein Fehlerlog für den Fall, daß ein ssh-Befehl fehlschlägt?
<k1l> bullgard4: welcher befehl, und eigentlich sollte er etwas zurück liefern
<k1l> (im terminal)
<dAnjou> bullgard4: normalerweise loggen nur dienste (aka deamons aka services)
<dAnjou> konsolenprogramme hauen ihre meldungen eigtl. gleich auf stdout oder stderr raus
<Conan179> Guten tag zusammen
<Conan179> könntet ihr mir kurz bei einer kleinen kosmetischen änderung helfen?
<bullgard4> k1l, dAnjou  Ich wollte jemandem anderes helfen. Er hatte eine kurze Rückmeldung bekommen. Mit der konnte ich nicht viel anfangen. Er wollte sie mir nicht wörtlich "aus Sicherheitsgründen" übermitteln. Ich glaubte mich zu erinnern, daß ich in irgendeinem Log Meldungen über ssh gelesen hätte, konnte das aber nicht in /var/log/ finden. --  Ich breche diese Sache ab und widme mich wieder...
<bullgard4> ...eigenen Problemen.
<Conan179> Wie bekomme ich die schliesen, maximieren, minimiren knöpfchen auf die rechte fenster seite ala windows manier?
<koegs> Lucid oder Natty?
<bullgard4> Conan179:  "<ubottu>	Conan179: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Conan179> NAtty, bullgard4 hä?
<bullgard4> Conan179: Es fällt Dir schwer, Dein Problem genau zu beschreiben?
<Conan179> ich will die knöpfe wo man fenster schliesen, mini, maximiern auf der rechten fenster seite habe, so wie bei windows...
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/40733/maximizing-a-window-moves-minimize-maximize-and-close-button-to-the-left
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3cfb6gn | 11.04 - Maximizing a Window moves minimize,maximize and close button to the left - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<koegs> kann sein, dass es evtl. für 11.04 doch nicht funktioniert :)
<Conan179> haben wir gleich
<Conan179> also die knöpfe sind rechts, danke dafür wen jetzt noch das icon lauf dem menü punkt zusehen wäre es perfekt
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich meinen Apache so einstellen, daß er nur lokale Verbindungen akzeptiert? (http://www.java-forum.org/server-einrichten-konfigurieren/26424-apache-nur-lokal.html ist sehr konfus.)
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/44ds67o |  Apache nur lokal - java-forum.org
<dframe> bullgard4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Auf-lokales-System-beschraenken
<bullgard4> dframe: Habe ich gemacht. --  Vielen Dank!
<dframe> bitte sehr. wiki.ubuntuusers.de hilf auch bei vielen anderen kleinen Problemchen. :-)
<bullgard4> dframe: ich wußte nur nicht das passende Stichwort für ubuntuusers.de. Google hat mich auf andere Seiten geführt.
<bullgard4> Wo gibt es im WWW eine Bedienungsanleitung für phpMyAdmin?
<koegs> ich würd ja sagen auf der Webseite, aber er liest mich ja eh nicht
<koegs> kann ihm jemand kopieren, wenn man  möchte: http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/docs.php
<dAnjou> koegs: nö, danach zu googlen is jetz auch nich so schwer
<Guest44280> ich hab mehrere Ubuntuversionen nebeneinander installiert, um zu schaun welche mir besser gefällt. Jetzt möchte ich, das der grub-bootloader vom erst-installierten System beim hochfahren startet und nicht das grub vom letzt-installiertem system - wie mach ich das ?
<Guest44280> ich weiß das es automatig ging, als ein ubuntu grub aktualisiert hat ..... kann man diese aktualisierung manuell "vortäuschen" ?
<dAnjou> Guest44280: probier mal, ob dir das hier hilft http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/startup_manager
<Guest44280> thx dAnjou 
<wasle> Hallo, gestern hat sich mein sykpe upgedatet und heute stürzt es beim starten ab
<wasle> FEhlermeldung: (<unknown>:3838): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<wasle> ia32-libs ist installirt
<Orcor> skype wurde an Microsoft verkauft
<wasle> hat jemand nen idee woran das ligen könnte?
<Orcor> seid 30 Minuten ist es abgeschaltet auch die Internetseite 
<taunix> skype wurde heut anscheinend geschrottet
<Orcor> ne
<wasle> das ist nicht dein ernst?
<Orcor> aber Microsoft programiert alles um
<Orcor> da Sie es abgekauft haben für paar Milliarden
<Funfood> unter android tuts hier am handy
<Fr4gg0r> die paketverwaltung will mir gerade rdp client for windows andrehen o_O
<Fr4gg0r> wofür soll denn das gut sein
<koegs> machst du ein Update? welche Pakete werden vorgeschlagen?
<waza-ari> Hey all, ich habe seit kurzem auf Ubuntu 11.04 mitsamt Unity-Desktop geupgraded. ich versuche nun, einen zweiten Monitor per HDMI anzuschließen... Jedoch wird dann der erste Monitor halb schwarz und der zweite wird zwar angesteurt, bleibt aber auch schwarz. Gibt es irgrendwas, was mit mit dem unity Desktop und Dual-Screens beachten muss?
<waza-ari> Wenn ich auf den alten Desktop umschalte, klappt alles soweit bestens... hat jemand ne Idee?
<RedNose_> skype startet nicht mehr - abgebrochen beim login????
<RedNose_> hat da M$ sein pfötchen drin?
<RedNose_> benustzt jemand von euch skype?
<fornext> sollte "sudo cp -vax source/* destination" nicht das komplette Verzeichnis spiegeln? Mir scheint es, als wären die versteckten Verzeichnisse nicht mitkopiert worden.
<fornext> muss es wohl so machen: sudo cp -vax source dest       mit dem Effekt, dass ich am Ende noch Verschiedben muss, von dest/source nach dest
<LetoThe2nd> fornext: nimm halt rsync :-)
<x42> Ahoi
<x42> eine Freundin versucht ubuntu per live-cd auf nem normalen rechner zu starten
<x42> nach dem lila startbildschirm passiert nix mehr
<x42> hat jemand ne idee?
<Streamstormer> Bootoptionen schon auprobiert wie z.B.: nomodeset, xforcevesa oder acpi=off?
<x42> Bisher nur CD eingelegt und von CD gestartet denke ich
<x42> es kommt abe rnur der lila screen
<Streamstormer> was passiert wenn du irgendeine taste drückst während des lila screens?
<x42> ich lass es grad checken (bin nur die real life <=> irc bridge)
<Streamstormer> lol
<x42> ;)
<x42> Ajalana: letzte zeile : Stopping System V runlevel compatibillity
<x42> [15:33] Ajalana: aber da hinter steht okay... bei ein paar anderen steht fail
<x42> x42: und dann passiert nix mehr?
<x42> [15:34] Ajalana: stillstand. wenn ich esc oder bildlauf tasten drücke kommt wieder der hübsche lila screen inkompatible Kodierung
<Streamstormer> Was ist wenn sie direkt nach den Bios Meldungen eine Taste drückt?
<x42> sek
<Ajalana> Hallo, danke x42 ich glaub so ist es einfacher:-)
<Ajalana> Streamstormer : welche biosmeldungen ?
<Streamstormer> nach der letzten Bios Meldunh sollte ein Lila screen kommen mit unten einem Tastatur Symbol. Dann schnell eine Taste drücken und es sollte ein Menue erscheinen.
<wasle> für die skype user unter euch, .Skype/shared.xml löschen und es geht weieder
<Ajalana> ah okay, i try 
<Ajalana> sprachauswahlmenü
<Streamstormer> Deutsch und dann f6 drücken
<Streamstormer> Dort sind verschiedene Optionen
<Streamstormer> probiers für den Anfang mit nomodeset
<Streamstormer> dann enter
<Ajalana> okay.
<Ajalana> dann macht es mir ein nettes x vor nomodeset 
<k1l> NetRiot: alles klar mit deiner verbindung?
<Ajalana> oh es tut was 
<fornext> wasle, was geht an Skype nicht?
<Streamstormer> escape enter
<Ajalana> Streamstormer Ja, hab ich dann auch gemerkt ;-) Es tut sich was. 
<wasle> viele clients starten nicht mer
<fornext> hmm, mal testen
<fornext> geht alls
<wasle> na dann ich ja noch besser
<fornext> nuja, habs lange nicht mehr gestartet gehabt.
<fornext> das es überhaupt noch angesprungen ist, ist schon erstaunlich.
<Ajalana> Streamstormer : Danke für die Hilfe. 
<jokrebel> hi
<Streamstormer> Ajalana: Funktioniert es?
<Ajalana> Streamstormer : Naja, es läuft eine Menge zeug über den screen, aber was da läuft sieht nicht gut aus. Vermute mal es liegt an der CD 
<Streamstormer> Ajalana: Es gibt eine Option im Menue die CD zu überprüfen
<Ajalana> Streamstormer : Okay. Ich werd mir mal nen Kaffee kochen und dann schauen 
<fornext> stimmt denn die Architektur von CD und Rechner überein?
<Ajalana> fornext : ähm ich habe keine Ahnung.
<fornext> amd64 auf i386 zu starten würde wohl nicht gehen.
<Ajalana> fornext : ach das meinst du. nein , das passt 
<ovoserver> hi all
<ovoserver> ich habe ein problem mit meinem system
<k1l> ,wf? ovoserver 
<ovoserver> http://nopaste.info/9bf3adcd8b.html
<jokrebel> ovoserver: Was für System/Version? Fehlerbeschreibung…
<ovoserver> reihe 2
<ovoserver> 0% frei
 * LetoThe2nd liest keine dahingerülpsten pastes, fertig.
<ovoserver> update o.ä. schlägt alles fehl, wie kann ich das "vergrössern" oder wieder "frei machen" ?
<deem> ovoserver: apt-get clean
<deem> ovoserver: oder apt-get autoclean
<ovoserver> keine veränderung habe ich schon probiert
<deem> ovoserver: dann schau mal mit "du -h" welche ordner da am meisten platz brauchen
<koegs> 77 partitionen, wer macht denn sowas
<sysdef> du -sh /...
<ovoserver> läuft
<ovoserver> 987G    /home/
<ovoserver> hhmm.. ?
<koegs> ist halt 100% voll, da muss nicht mehr viel gehen
<jokrebel> ovoserver: n paar ältere Kernel deinstallieren macht schon mal ein paar MB frei.
<deem> ovoserver: dein home liegt doch auf einer eigenen partition?
<ovoserver> ja
<deem> dann interessiert uns das ja nicht :D
<deem> deinstallier mal ein paar alte kernel wie jokrebel sagte
<ovoserver> wo sehe ich denn welche installiert sind?
<deem> ovoserver: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<ovoserver> 3 stück
<deem> 2 brauch man minimum. den aktuellen und einen als fallback
<ovoserver> ok
<ovoserver> habe einen weg
<ovoserver> keine änderung
<deem> ovoserver: dann ein "du -sh" in einem nopaste bitte
<ovoserver> in / ?
<deem> von der partition die voll ist
<ovoserver> ??
<ovoserver> verstehe ich jetzt mal garnicht
<ovoserver> ich kann da ja kein /dev/ angeben
<koegs> "/" ist 100% voll, mit 327MB halt ich das auch für ein bisschen wenig
<deem> dir ist bewusst, dass unter / unabhängig der partitionen alle verzeichnisse aufgelistet werden
<deem> ovoserver: also musst du die verzeichnisse überprüfen, die nicht auf einer eigenen partition liegen
<ovoserver> das mache ich gerade von hand
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* lsb_release -a | pastebinit *hust*
<deem> ovoserver: ja und das hätte ich dann gerne in einem nopaste
<deem> LetoThe2nd: riechst du fremdsupport? :D
<ovoserver> dann warten wir mal
<LetoThe2nd> deem: iiiiiiich?
<deem> LetoThe2nd: nein. der papst ;P
<ovoserver> kann ich dir parti denn noch vergrössern?
<ovoserver> http://nopaste.info/39ec585a90.html
<ovoserver> da kam nur das raus
<ovoserver> also /lib/ ist schonmal 137 mb gros
<deem> ovoserver: [ ] du hast verstanden, was ich eben gesagt habe
<LetoThe2nd> deem: und ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber die vermutung ist schon recht deutlich.
<koegs> was nutzt ihr denn so bei ovo-server.de?
<deem> ovoserver: bitte ein "lsb_release -a | pastebinit" bitte
<ovoserver> http://pastebin.com/LA9JGMs7
<LetoThe2nd> alles klar, thema durch.
<sash_> Dödööm
<koegs> hihihi
<LetoThe2nd> ovoserver: bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, #debian.de, #debian-de oder sonstwohin wechseln. danke.
<koegs> Tobi, grüß den Rene :)
<ovoserver> koegs kann ich machen. von wem den?
<koegs> von niemandem, hab nur im impressum spioniert, der rest in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<monkeyD> hallo leute, ich hatte kein wlan gehabt und habe dank einigen von euch es geschafft das problem zu lösen indem ich die module geladen habe und sie in /etc/module reinzuscrheiben, das ging einige neustarts gut, dann habe ich den laptop 2 tage nicht angemacht, aber jetzt nachdem ich den laptop wieder angemacht habe, habe ich wieder kein wlan
<monkeyD> alle module die ich brauche sind geladen
<monkeyD> also ath und ath5k
<jokrebel> monkeyD: was sagt ifconfig?
<monkeyD> es erkennt meine wlan karte
<monkeyD> aber iwconifg besagt das powermanagement: off ist
<jokrebel> monkeyD: laptop?
<jokrebel> monkeyD: leuchtet die WLAN-LED?
<monkeyD> jokrebel: laptop: ja, und wlan led ist auch an, wenn ich wlan an und ausschalte besagt der ubuntu netzwermanager das ich kein wlan mehr habe und wenn ich es wieder einschalte, dann besagt er das ich wieder wlan habe
<monkeyD> aber ich erkenne keine wlan signal
<monkeyD> jokrebel: eine andere idee ?:)
<monkeyD> bzw eine andere methode wlan power auf on zu bekommen ?
<jokrebel> monkeyD: Hast Du sonst mehrere gesehen gehabt? Oder vielleicht eh nur Deinen WLAN-Router - dann könnte vielleicht auch mal ein Routerneustart helfen.
<monkeyD> der laptop der kein wlan hat ist der laptop meines bruder (habe ihn überredet ubuntu drauf zu packen)
<monkeyD> mein laptop hat windows drauf, mit dem ich gerade mit dir spreche
<monkeyD> der hat immer wlan und funxt immer
<monkeyD> jokrebel: als mein bruder noch 10.10 hatte hat das wlan immer super funktioniert
<jokrebel> .oO( Du überredest andere zu Ubuntu, nutzt aber selber Windows? </OT> )
<monkeyD> ich habe hier windows und linux drauf, will aber bald alles auf linux machen und mit virtual box arbeiten
<monkeyD> wegen der uni etc... brauche ich nur windows
<monkeyD> und das wlan spinnt noch 
<monkeyD> jokrebel: eine idee ?
<jokrebel> monkeyD: nein ich hab momentan leider keine Idee - keine Zeit  (und steh auch nicht auf ungefragte Querys)
<monkeyD> also powermanagement is off und manual ist es an, das wlan led ist an nur ubuntu erkennt das als of
<monkeyD> off
<|Frodo|> monkeyD: sorry, gucke grade rein und habe jetzt wede zeit noch lust, alles nachzulesen. also, dein WLAN am laptop geht unter ubuntu 11.4 nicht!?
<monkeyD> |Frodo|:ja
<monkeyD> ich habe es für kurzer zeit geschafft es zum laufen zu bringen
<monkeyD> in dem ich die module geladen habe und sie in /etc/modules reingeschrieben habe
<monkeyD> aber sonst geht es nicht und iwconfig besagt powermanagement: off
<monkeyD> obwohl die wlan led an ist
<nalex> Hallo Leute, kann ich ohne viel Aufwand das suspend/hibernate/shutdown/reboot für jeden normalen User verbieten, unabhängig von de/wm ?
<|Frodo|> monkeyD: mit nachladen der module "per hand" geht es /reproduzierbar/?
<monkeyD> nein, aber es ging
<monkeyD> im ersten mal
<monkeyD> |Frodo|: die module sind da, aber powermanagement ist off
<jokrebel> mal so nebenbei - ist das mit dem Powermanagement nicht nur die Energiesparfunktion, welche manche WLAN-Standards können und hat keinerlei Aussagekraft über das funktionieren der Karte?
<monkeyD> k.a.
<jokrebel> Hab nun extra ein Laptop mit Ubuntu besorgt und gebootet. Powermanagement ist auch da auf off, obwohl WLAN geht.
<jokrebel> wo isser nu?
<deem> is wohl weg
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: wer? ich?
 * |Frodo| war gard am klassischen telefon
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: nö - monkeyD mit dem WLAN-Problem, was er unbedingt an dem off-geschaltetem Powermanagement aufhängen wollte
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: vllt hat er aus versehen glaich den ganzen rechne "off" geschaltet?!? ;-)
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: wo wir grad beim thema "ubuntu unter die leute bringen" sind: was empfihlst du älteren leuten, die mal mit XP gearbeitet haben und wo der andere ehepartner (vorerst) auch noch nen XP-rechneer behält? nur für email, web, bissel fotobearbeitung, office? ...KDE? gibt es da nen vorgevertigtes theme für diesen zweck?
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: das hat nichts mit Support zu tun. Solche Frage bitte nebenan im Offtopic-Channel
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: prinzipiell hast du natürlich recht. mir kam nur im zusammenhang mit unserem WLAN-"experten" der gedanke. hast du "drüben ne antwort für mich oder lohnt der chan-wechsel nicht?
<deem> |Frodo|: der channel drüben besteht nicht nur aus 2 leuten. da sind noch mehr, die dir sicherlich eine antwort geben können
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Da meine Zeit momentan recht knapp ist, bin ich "drüben" grad gar nicht (aber bestimmt einige andere welche gerne Distri/Versions-Beratungen geben.
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: trotzdem thx :-)
<k1l> |Frodo|: man kann auch in mehr als einem channel gleichzeitig sein im IRC
<|Frodo|> k1l: da hast du natürlich recht. ich kenne das irc und kann meinen client durchaus bedienen, jedoch habe ich momentan über 30 channel offen, wo ich an mehereren ecken gleichzeitig support leiste (halb beruflich) und wollte mir aus zeit- und übersichtsgründen einen weiteren chan ersparen, in dem erfahrungsgemäß eh die posts nur so einprasseln
<seven_> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am einfachsten ein mp3 auf mein iphone bringe ?
<k1l> ,iphone? seven_ 
<shetlandpony> seven_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<seven_> shetlandpony: danke !
<shetlandpony> heh. seven_, i really like to do this.
<seven_> k1l: danke !
<ravage> nabend
<D-FENS> nabend
<D-FENS> mag mir jmd. verraten wie ich es anstelle, dass die unity leiste verschwindet? ( wenn nur der desktop angezeigt wird)
<Frickelpit> D-FENS: mit ccsm das unity-plugin bearbeiten
<deem> D-FENS: indem du auf gnome-classic im anmeldebildschirm umstellst
<deem> achso.. ausblenden
<D-FENS> wenn ich zb xchat am rennen hab, ist die leiste ja auch versteckt, nur halt nicht wenn der desktop angezigt wird
<D-FENS> +e
<deem> D-FENS: im ccsm kann man das umstellen. dann wird die leiste immer ausgeblendet
<D-FENS> Frickelpit, danke. ccsm stellt hoffentlich nicht direkt irgend nen 3d zeugs an, ist eher kontraproduktiv auf nem netbook
<D-FENS> danke euch beiden, werds mal damit versuchen
<Frickelpit> D-FENS: nö
<Frickelpit> ,ccsm? D-FENS
<shetlandpony> D-FENS: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<hidden_> ich habe eine externe soundkarte (presonus firepod) finde dafür keine linux treiber sie ist per firewire verbunden gibt es eine möglichkeit das ich die zum laufen bekomme ?
<LetoThe2nd> hidden_: google buzzword ist "FFADO"
<hidden_> ok thx mal sehn 
<deem> wie kann man denn dem host und ssh diese gesprächigkeit austreiben? irgendwie gibt mein server nmap zu viele infos preis
<jokrebel>  gn8
<nomike> hi
<nomike> Ich hab Ubuntu 11.4 (fresh install) und wenn ich ein Fenster maximiere dann Ist es immer hinter der Application bar. E.g. wenn ich gnome-terminal maximiere dann sehe ich den prompt nicht mehr...
<nomike> Und das ganze sowohl bei Unity als auch bei Unity3D
<nomike> Ideen?
<x42> Für offtopic offtopic ubuntu Gespräche please join #huhn
<huhn123> wtf. Fuchs was gehtn mit dir?
<Fuchs> huhn123: keine Werbung hier drin fuer fremde Kanaele, danke. Und Kanalregeln lesen, Kicks werden nicht hier diskutiert, danke. 
<huhn123> WTF
<huhn123> was bistn du für einer? schon mal ubuntu übersetzt?
<huhn123> wir sind hier nicht in #windows eh
<huhn123> meine fresse
<huhn123> wie kann man direkt so rumragen
<belZe> lol
<nomike> Falls das die Sache klarer macht: http://img830.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfotoz.png/
<hidden_> ich versuche grad mit dem programm firecontrol meine externe firewire soundkarte zum laufen zu bringen aber irgendwas mach ich falsch im umgang mit dem programm kann vielleicht mal einer gucken ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395787/
<Bausparfuchs> nabend, ich hab grauenhafte Grafikperformance auf meinem neuen Sandy-Bridge Notebook mit Natty, sobald Compiz ins spiel kommt. Das ganze System "stockt" ab und zu einen kleinen moment. Ein anfliegen eines Punktes der Erde dauert in Googleearth gefühlte Ewigkeiten. Zwischen den "Hängern" läuft alles wunderbar flüssig. Ist das ein Problem des Inteltreibers für die neuen Sandy-Bridge-Plattformen, oder ein Compizproblem oder etwas 
<Bausparfuchs> anderes. Ist Compiz aus (ubuntu classic ohne Effekte) läuft Googleearth flüssig, laufen Videos flüssig, alles gar kein Problem. Kent solche Probleme mit intel HD3000 jemand?
<Gulaschkanone> hidden_, wenn ich das richtig deute, braucht 'r' 4 Argumente
<hidden_> wie man sieht hab ich das schon eingegeben in dem terminal 
<deem> wie kann man denn dem host und ssh diese gesprächigkeit austreiben? irgendwie gibt mein server nmap zu viele infos preis
<mgolisch> deem: wie meinste das?
<deem> mgolisch: mein nmap sagt mir, dass mein server ein linux system ist. irgendwo muss es diese info ja herbekommen
<mgolisch> naja durch irgendwelche probes denk ich
<mgolisch> er sendet spezielle pakete und schaut wie die anwtorten aussehen
<sdx23> deem: Wenn ich recht erinnere, zieht es das aus Eigenheiten des Antwortverhaltens, die mitunter die Implementation des Netzwerkstacks widerspiegeln.
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> da kannste nicht viel gegen machen
<mgolisch> und bei ssh kannste den version string aendern zb und neu compilieren
<deem> ach. diese komischen hashes die nmap manchmal ausspuckt, wenn es ein unidentifiziertes programm findet?
<bekks> Die sind nicht komisch :)
<bekks> Über diese hashes identifiziert nmap, ob es das Zeug kennt oder nicht.
* sdx23 changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 ist released: http://tinyurl.com/5uamvjl
<deem> ja genau die meint ich ja
<deem> und das kann ich nicht irgendwie blocken
<deem> ?
<alamar> klar kannst du das 
<alamar> nmap bestimmt dein os über den tcp fingerprint
<alamar> da gibts obfuscator patches
<deem> und wie ändere ich diesen tcp fingerprint, bzw blockiere diesen, damit er ihn gar nicht erst sendet?
<alamar> denke grsec hat da irgendas mit dabei ansonsten gibts da noch spezialisierte patches
<alamar> er sendet keinen fingerprint, der wird erstellt aus den merkmalen des tcpstacks die man bei einem verbindungsaufbau herausziehen kann
<bekks> deem: In dem Du den IP Stack abschaltest oder das KAbel ziehst.
<bekks> Die ist hoffentlich klar, dass Du nicht verhindern willst, dass dein Laptop IP spricht, oder?
<deem> bekks: das wäre bei einem vserver unpraktisch bis unmöglich
<alamar> da kannst du sowieso nichts am kernel machen
<deem> ich weiß, dass ich nicht möchte, dass mein server soviele daten an nmap preigibt
<deem> preisgibt*
<bekks> Dann mach ein init 0
<bekks> Du hast keine andere Wahl.
<deem> mist
<alamar> du kannst den hostkernel mit grsec patchen (bzw mal recherchieren was es noch für patches gibt und ob grsec das sicher mitbringt, bin mir da nicht 100% sicher) 
<alamar> aber das pfuscht dann eventuell(oder fast ziemlich sicher) mit openvz bzw. virtualisierung an sich
<mgolisch> aber wozu das ganze?
<deem> alamar: ne. den hostkernel kann ich nicht patchen
<alamar> dann kannst du sowieso nichts machen
<bekks> deem: Dann hast Du keine andere Wahl.
<mgolisch> wen interessiert irgendson gammeliger vserver irgendwo?
<deem> bekks: stimmt. dann muss ich es wohl so lassen
<snooky> hi all
<dreamon_> Habe gerade eine PPA hinzugefügt (vlc) dann hab ich sudo apt-get update gemacht.. dann kam fehler.. not found .. dachte ich mir entfernst mit ppa-purge die ppa wieder.. ging nicht.. 
<dreamon_> dann hab ich in sources.list geschaut.. steht nix von vlc drin.. sobald ich aber wieder sudo apt-get update mache.. kommen wieder die Fehlermeldungen.
<dreamon_> Wir krieg ich den schrott wieder los?
<ppq> dreamon_: mit add-apt-repository? das landet in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ppq> dreamon_: und das mit dem fehler könnte daher rühren, dass das ppa nicht für deine ubuntuversion und/oder deine architektur gedacht ist
<ppq> add-apt-repository überprüft nicht ob es die jeweilige dist und die architektur im repo wirklich gibt
<dreamon_> ppq, Ah danke. nur komisch das ich es mit ppa-purge nicht mehr los bekam..
<dadrc> Nö, ppa-purge arbeitet über die Paketliste des PPAs
<dadrc> Und die gab es ja nicht für dich
<dreamon_> Danke Männer. Läuft wieder
<witchdoc> Guten Tag
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-27
<ralisi> mein /dev/sda ist im laufenden betrieb verschwunden. vorschläge, was ich noch vorm neustarten tun kann?
<sysdef> die platte wieder finden :>
<ralisi> ja, also physikalisch ist die ssd noch da.
<ralisi> welche kernelmodule müsste ich da neu laden oder so, ums versuchen wiederzufinden?
<servan> hi! habe ein problem mit meinem tablet pc jedesmal wenn ich den bildschirm mit dem finger berühre wird die eingabe erkannt. jedoch springt der cursor dann in die obere linke ecke des bildschirms
<overlook> hallo. wie kann ich die reihenfolge der empfaenger-adressen beim absenden einer email mit dem mail-befehl beeinflussen?
<hidden_> ich versuche grad mit dem programm firecontrol meine externe firewire soundkarte zum laufen zu bringen aber irgendwas mach ich falsch im umgang mit dem programm kann vielleicht mal einer gucken ? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395787/
<Medics> moin
<derLars> Moin
<derLars> ich brauche mal eine mini hilfe, ich will auf meinem PC auf einen Ordner des internen Samba Server verknüpfen. Aber nicht die lösung mit Dolphin, sondern so, das ich mit unison auf den Pfad zugreifen kann. gab es da nicht symbolic link oder so? wie geht das nach mal?#
<deem> ln -s ?
<deem> wie switcht man in einer vbox vm zu einer tty? Hostkey+F1-F12, richtig?
<derLars> deem: wie mache ich das mit einem samba pfad? smb:// will er nicht
<deem> derLars: keine ahnung. du fragtest nach einem symlink. das ist "ln -s" weiter kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.
<derLars> deem: ok, kein prob. danke
<hidden_> hallo ich wollte was mit scons installieren doch leider funktioniert es nicht http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396062/
<deem> hidden_: liegt vielleicht an den abhänigkeiten die das programm hat
<deem> da läuft auch ein configure skript durch. achte mal auf die "no" teile in dem nopaste
<deem> nachinstallieren der pakete und dann nochmal versuchen
<hidden_> ok danke ich versuchs
<hidden_> checking whether sind keine dateien kann das sein ?
<deem> hidden_: da steht doch was hinter whether
<Orcor> geht bei euch Skype endlich ? bei mir kann man sich seid Gestern nicht einloggen
<deem> Orcor: keine probleme auch gestern nicht
<Orcor> laut Twitter haben imemr noch viele user Probleme
<deem> Orcor: das liegt aber an skype und nicht an ubuntu - ist also somit offtopic ;)
<hidden_> ja natürlich aber ich finde nirgends die datei which pyuic4 ich weiss nicht ob das überhaupt eine datei ist 
<deem> hidden_: which ist ein programm
<deem> hidden_: du willst nach pyuic4 suchen
<hidden_> ja weill dahinter ja no steht 
<deem> hidden_: eben drum. which sucht nach dem programm pyuic4. er findet es nicht und sagt deshalb "no"
<hidden_> ja aber pyuic4 finde ich nicht
<deem> hidden_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pyuic4&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zfqawe
<hidden_> ah ok thx ich werd installieren 
<deem> Orcor: machst du bitte mal ein "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -la /home/deinuser | pastebinit" und postest den link hier?
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> was soll ich machen ?
<deem> Orcor: den befehl den ich dir da geschrieben habe in ein temrinal kopieren
<deem> Orcor: du musst sogar nur eine kleinigkeit ändern "deinuser" in deinen namen zu ändern
<Orcor> hab gemahct was du vorhin geshcrieben hast nix ist pasiert 
<Orcor> da kommt irgend was mit ordner nicht gefunden
<deem> Orcor: du sollst es auch nicht 1:1 kopieren.
<deem> Orcor: du bist bestimmt nicht als "deinuser2 angemeldet, oder?
<deem> das musst du natürlich ändern
<Orcor> keine Ahnung
<Orcor> ich hab nur 1 Account keine 2
<Frickelpit> m(
<deem> >_>
<Frickelpit> Orcor: tipp einfach deinen loginnamen
<Orcor> kp von was du redest kenen mch nicht aus sorry
<Frickelpit> Orcor: das thema hatten wir schon dutzendmal hier, mitdenken
<deem> Orcor: da steht doch "/home/deinuser" da wo "deinuser" steht muss der name von deinem homeordner hin. sowas wie karl oder hans oder wie du deinen benutzer eben genannt hast
<Orcor> hallo ich kann nix dafür das das zu hoh für mich ist
<deem> was is daran zu hoch bitte?
<Orcor> ich weios nich tmal wo ich die ordner finden kann
<deem> gehirn --> tisch
<Orcor> wenn man ishc mit linux net auskennt dann sollte man nicht andere gleich so abstempeln
<deem> Orcor: da steht doch alles. du brauchst das nur copy pasten und dieses eine wort austauschn
<Frickelpit> Orcor: wie lange nutzt du schon ubuntu?
<Orcor> seid oktober 
<deem> Orcor: wenn du unter windows einen benutzer anlegst tippst du doch einen namen ein?
<ghostcube> Orcor: machst du mal nen terminal auf und gibst das folgende da ein?
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> und
<deem> Orcor: diesen namen hast du auch bei ubuntu eingetippt
<ghostcube> ls -lisa | grep skype
<deem> das ist dein loginnname
<deem> ghostcube: überfordere ihn nicht
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> was ist das
<ghostcube> was?
<Orcor> gieb maldie seite bitte mit pastian
<ghostcube> pastie.org
<Orcor> thx
<deem> Orcor: jetzt nimmst du den befehl "ls -la /home/deinuser | pastebinit" und ersetzt das "deinuser" durch den namen, den du beim installieren von ubuntu eingetippt hast
<ghostcube> deem: ruhig jetzt mal du kleiner terrorist :D
<Orcor> http://pastie.org/1980084
<Frickelpit> oh man …
<ghostcube> alter   *facepalm*
<ghostcube> Orcor: mach genau das folgende bitte
<ghostcube> ls -lisa | grep skype
<Orcor> haste gesehen was kommt 
<ghostcube> dann das ergebnis nach pastie.org
<ghostcube> das war nich mein befehl
<deem> Orcor: das _deinuser_ sollt du in _deinen_ _loginnmane_ _umbennen_. _DEINEN_ _BENUTZER_
<Frickelpit> deem: ruhig bleiben
<Frickelpit> nimm ne herztablette
<ghostcube> geh dir mal en baldrian tee holen
<ghostcube> :)
<Orcor> verstehe es nicht sorry
<deem> das kann doch nicht so schwer sein
<ghostcube> Orcor: willst du mich ärgern?
<Orcor> wo zum teufel muß ich hin welchen ordner
<ghostcube> du solst in dem terminal den du offen hast das folgende eingeben
<ghostcube> ls -lisa | grep skype
<Orcor> ghostcube nicht alle auf der erde sind so schlau wie du 
<ghostcube> und das ergebnis nach pastie.org posten
<Orcor> denn befehl hab ich eingegeben da passiert nix
<ghostcube> das weis ich
<ghostcube> gut
<ghostcube> dann sag das doch gleich 
<ghostcube> :D
<Orcor> ls -lisa | grep skype
<Orcor> und dann kommt nix
<Orcor> komisch
<Frickelpit> nö
<Frickelpit> bedeutet nur, daqss es skype nicht gibt in dem verzeichnis, wo du gerade bist
<Orcor> für was soll ich das eingeben wenn da nix passiert?
<ghostcube> is der unter ubuntu nich im config ordner?
<Orcor> und wo bin ich ?
<ghostcube> machst du mal cd ~/.config
<Frickelpit> pwd tippen
<Orcor> woher soll ich es wissen wo sich das ales instaliert hat hab doch keien ahnung
<Frickelpit> das zeigt es dir an, wo du bist
<Orcor> aller anfang ist imemr schwer
<Orcor>  cd ~/.config
<Orcor> das kommt nur
<Orcor> und nix mit passwort 
<Frickelpit> pwd hat nichts mit passwort zu tun
<Orcor> hä
<Orcor> was dann
<Frickelpit> man pwd
<D-FENS> pwd = anzeige wo du gerade bist
<Frickelpit> man = manual
<Orcor> wenn ich aber  cd ~/.config eingebe kommt das gleiche wider
<D-FENS> bsp: /home/user
<Orcor> gieb mir mal denn ganzen befehl 
<Frickelpit> Orcor: hast du dich auch nur ansatzweise mal mit den basics beschäftigt?
<Orcor> kappiere hier in terminal nix
<ghostcube> das is übel
<Orcor> was ist das
<ghostcube> terminal is wichtig
<Orcor> ich weis
<Orcor> benutze ich nie
<Frickelpit> dann lerne die basics
<ghostcube> das is fail im ansatz -.-
<Orcor> naja egal  skype ist fürn arsch
<Orcor> dann geht es halt nicht
<Orcor> schade
<ghostcube> oh mann...
<Orcor> da niemend einen neuling fersteht finde ich es schade
<Frickelpit> Orcor: du machst ja nichtmal das, was man dir sagt …
<Orcor> weil ich es eben nicht verstehe
<ghostcube> das problem ist dasss es grundlagen gibt die du wissen sollte
<D-FENS> das mit dem (v)erstehen ist immer so ne sache
<Orcor> ich hab alles eingegeben in terminal was ich sollte passiert ist nix
<ghostcube> und in nem dateibrowser die versteckten ordner anzuizeigen sollte man drauf haben
<ghostcube> das is bei windows und mac nich anders
<Orcor> die werden doch bei mir angezeigt
<ghostcube> so dann gehste in deinen home ordner
<Orcor> hab ich doch vorhin shcon gesagt 
<Orcor> nur das nicht was ich suche
<ghostcube> und guckst wo dein .skype ordner is
<Orcor> ud skype ist aber instaliert
<ghostcube> ich denke im .config verzeichnis
<Orcor> bei skype ordenr ist nru avatar  udn sounds
<ghostcube> sudo updatedb 
<ghostcube> locate shared.xml
<D-FENS> btw. weiss jmd. wieso truecrypt nicht über das softwarecenter verfügbar ist?
<Orcor> also bin rien Home usr share skype und da ist nur avatars lang und sound nix anderes
<deem> D-FENS: weil es nicht vorgesehen ist. ubuntu hat eigene sehr gute verschlüsselungstechniken
<ghostcube> Orcor: haste die 2 beffehlszeilen ausprobiert?
<deem> Orcor: es ist ein versteckter ordner
<Orcor> eswerden mir aber die angeblich versteckten Ordner nciht angezeigt 
<deem> Orcor: wenn du oben auf Orte klickst. Da uaf "Persönlicher Ordner" öffnet sich dein Ordner
<Orcor> ich hab auch maliert verborgene ordenr anzeigen passiert nix
<D-FENS> deem, sehr gut ist wohl eher ne subjektive ansicht. tc bietet mir mehr möglichkeiten
<Orcor> ich hab ubuntu 11.04 mit unity hab noch nie was am Hut gehabt heir ist alels anders als in 10.10
<ghostcube> Orcor: mach nen terminal auf und gib die 2 befehle ein
<ghostcube> sudo updatedb 
<ghostcube> locate shared.xml
<ghostcube> und guck ob da ein skype shared.xml bei is wenn er da das ergebnis ausspuckt
<Orcor> ich hab imemr nur eingegeben sudo apt-get update 
<ghostcube> das is auch was anderes
<Orcor> und sudo apt-get upgrade
<derLars> jemand eine idee warum ich meinen samba server nicht unter der socket nr 139 ansprechen kann?
<Orcor> mehr wuste ich auch nicht wie ich auf neustem stand halten kann 
<Orcor> http://pastie.org/1980140
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> und jetzt
<Orcor> ?
<D-FENS> bin ich erstmal offline
<D-FENS> peace out :)
<ghostcube> Orcor:  cd /home/christoph/.Skype/
<Orcor> http://pastie.org/1980140
<ghostcube> rm shared.xml
<ghostcube> skype neustarten
<Orcor> ?ß
<ghostcube> was?
<Orcor> skype hab ich nicht mal an gehabt
<ghostcube> -.-
<ghostcube> cd /home/christoph/.Skype/
<ghostcube> rm shared.xml
<ghostcube> skype starten
<Orcor> ok
<ghostcube> ich geh mir kaffee holen
<ghostcube> -.-
<Orcor> danke für hilfe und gedult
<Orcor> hat geklappt
<ghostcube> jo 
<CaptainQuirk> Hallo alle ! Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit mein fstab. Ich habe einen neuen Nutzer geschaffen und würde gerne dass er als Home directory ein ganzes Hard Drive benutzen kann
<CaptainQuirk> sorry für das Englisch-deutsche Mischung, bin Franzose und kenn meisten Fachwörter nicht
<deem> CaptainQuirk: dann geh nach #ubuntu-fr
<deem> =)
<CaptainQuirk> deem, bin ich schon aber ich kriege keine Antwort
<deem> CaptainQuirk: du kannst auf einer eigenen partition ein /home für den benutzer anlegen. danach kannst du das in der fstab eintragen. wie findest du hier:
<deem> ,fstab? CaptainQuirk 
<shetlandpony> CaptainQuirk, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deem> CaptainQuirk: danach kannst du dann, da du den nutzer schon angelegt hast, die passwd datei bearbeiten. Mit "sudo visudo" dort einfach das verzeichnis ändern.
<CaptainQuirk> deem, du meinst ich sollte auf einer anderen Partition eine andere /home anlegen ?
<deem> CaptainQuirk: du kannst, wenn du mit adduser eine benutzer anlegst. mit einem befehl direkt ein /home/user auf einer anderen partition erzeugen
<koegs> du kannst auf einer eigenen Platte/Partition entweder /home mounten oder /home/user
<outcast^^> Hallo, wenn ich in meinem bash-Fenster "outcast@Desktop:~/xf86-input-wacom$" stehen habe, wie heißt dann der absolute Pfad?
<CaptainQuirk> koegs, ich möchte nämlich auf /home/user mounten
<CaptainQuirk> das Problem liegt wahrscheinlich mit den Rechten
<Tichodroma_> outcast^^, $ pwd
<outcast^^> vielen dank das muss ich mir merken
<CaptainQuirk> Ich habe einen neuen Nutzer geschaffen, habe die Rechten des Verzeichnisses auf 755 gesetzt aber das Booten scheitert
<koegs> wie sieht deine fstab denn aus? bitte nopasten
<koegs> ,nopaste? CaptainQuirk
<shetlandpony> CaptainQuirk: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<handtuch> Kennt jemand man ne Möglichkeit einen Rechner im Netzwerk zu erkennen der nicht in der selben ip-range liegt? So wie man das zb. bei Routern oder Webcams hat, die man über ne Software konfigurieren kann? 
<CaptainQuirk> ok, dann gebe ich die Url
<CaptainQuirk> http://pastie.org/1980230
<koegs> "22d1abbb-da08-4de7-860c-2948f64fe3ab" ist dir korrekte UUID der ext3-Partition?
<CaptainQuirk> jawohl... blkid
<koegs> was passiert, wenn du versucht manuall über die UUID zu mounten?
<CaptainQuirk> kleine Erfahrung mit der mount command aber 
<CaptainQuirk> sudo mount 22d1abbb-da08-4de7-860c-2948f64fe3ab
<CaptainQuirk> geht nicht
<koegs> sudo mount UUID=22d1abbb-da08-4de7-860c-2948f64fe3ab /home/devel
<CaptainQuirk> ok, tut mir leid : die Platte ist schon gemountet ( ? )
<CaptainQuirk> aber ich schaff's nicht mit dem Nutzer devel zu starten
<koegs> ,fn? CaptainQuirk
<shetlandpony> CaptainQuirk: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<koegs> Fehlermeldungen wären nicht schlecht
<CaptainQuirk> wie gesagt, die Partition ist schon im richtigen Verzeichnis gemountet 
<CaptainQuirk> ich muss wieder starten um mir die Fehlermeldungen abzuschreiben
<koegs> du kannst testweise /home/devel unmounten und dann mit "sudo mount -a" überprüfen ob deine fstab korrekt ist, steht aber auch im oben verlinkten artikel
<CaptainQuirk> drei Fehlermeldungen hintereinander
<CaptainQuirk> "Could not update ICEAuthority  file /media/devel/.ICEauthority"
<CaptainQuirk> Dann Pb mit dem KonfigurationsServer : usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check endet mit status 256
<CaptainQuirk> und letztendlich : Nautilus kann nicht ins Verzeichnis media/devel schreiben und das Verzeichnis .nautilus schaffen
<outcast^^> wo finde ich spontan heraus ob ich 32 oder 64 bit habe?
<koegs> nopaste mal bitte ein "ls -la /home"
<Tichodroma_> outcast^^, $ uname -a
<outcast^^> danke
<CaptainQuirk> koegs : http://pastie.org/1980289
<koegs> wenn devel root gehört kann das auch nicht funktionieren
<koegs> ,chown? CaptainQuirk
<shetlandpony> CaptainQuirk: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<CaptainQuirk> ja genau, ich hatten jedoch das Eigentum manual geändert aber ich stelle mir vor dass es durch das Mounten Operation 
<CaptainQuirk> wieder geändert wurde
<CaptainQuirk> dann muss ich das UID parameter im Options Feld im fstab ändern damit es nicht als root sondern als devel gemountet wird ?
<y0_n3t> heyyy
<y0_n3t> =)
<y0_n3t> was neben brasero is zum kopieren brennen von daten-dvds zu empfehlen
<ppq> y0_n3t: k3b
<y0_n3t> im paketmanager zu finden?
<ppq> y0_n3t: ja
<ppq> y0_n3t: alternativ gibt's noch nero linux. das ist zwar super, allerdings unfrei und nicht kostenlos
<y0_n3t> ok vielen dank ppq ich guck mir das mal an =)
<ppq> y0_n3t: keine ursache. ich denke, k3b ist die beste wahl
<outcast^^> kann man eigendlich abstellen das, man immer eine weitere taste betätigen muss um das '^' zu schreiben
<deem> outcast^^: ja. das nennt sich tastaturlayout
<apollo13> ja
<deem> outcast^^: du willst "Deutsch - Akzenttasten deaktivieren" bzw "nodeadkeys"
<outcast^^> ok ich werd googlen
<outcast^^> danke
<arusa> gibt es hier noch wen außer mir, den das preseeding verrückt macht?
<ppq> arusa: wo liegt denn das problem?
<arusa> ppq: ich habe jetzt schon verschiedenste beispiele und howtos angesehen und der "mirror" teil sieht überall ziemlich gleich aus, bei mir will er aber einfach nicht funktionieren, zumindest lande ich jedesmal bei dem punkt "choose your mirror"
<deem> auwas genau machst du denn gerade?
<arusa> ich? ich versuche eine unattended installation hin zu bekommen
<ppq> arusa: hast du nur d-i mirror/country gesetzt oder auch d-i mirror/http/mirror? aus irgendeinem grund wird noch gefragt, wenn letzteres nicht gesetzt ist, wenn ich die doku grad richtig verstehe
<arusa> ppq: ich habe mirror/protocol,country,http/hostname,http/directory,http/proxy,suite,udeb/suite (alles mit mirror/ davor)
<arusa> es sieht genau so aus wie in allen beispielen die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe
<arusa> ppq: und bei country habe ich "string manual" angegeben, hatte jedoch auch schon "string enter this manually" (oder so ähnlich)
<ppq> arusa: joa, daran dürfte es liegen
<ppq> da musst du schon string de hinschreiben
<ppq> d-i mirror/http/mirror select de.archive.ubuntu.com <-- das zusätzlich noch zu setzen schadet sicherlich auch nicht
<ppq> (weiß nicht ob das case sensitive ist, ansonsten mal "string DE" probieren)
<arusa> ich hatte schon "string AT" jetzt probier ichs mal mit kleinbuchstaben, aber auf jeden fall steht in fast allen beispielen "manually", weil man nach "enter this manually" sowieso nach den restlichen daten gefragt wird
<arusa> aber gleich wissen wir mehr, danke auf jeden fall
<ppq> ahjo, at, ok 
<bullgard4> Woran liegt es, daß File-Roller meine .odb-Datenbank nicht öffnen kann, Ark hingegen schon?
<ppq> bullgard4: wieso öffnest du das mit file-roller/ark? willst du da manuell am xml code rumeditieren? oO
<bullgard4> ppq: Ja. Erscheint Dir das frevelhaft?
<ppq> nein, aber schon irgendwo sinnfrei. 
<bullgard4> ppq: "Früher" hat meine .odb-Datenbank einigermaßen funktioniert. Nach irgendeiner Fehlbedienung öffnet sie jetzt nicht mehr mit dem Record #1, sondern #45843. Und weitere, schlimmere Macken. Mal sehen, ib ich denen zu Leibe rücken kann.
<bullgard4> s/ib/ob/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: ppq: "Früher" hat meine .odb-Datenbank einigermaßen funktioniert. Nach irgendeiner Fehlbedienung öffnet sie jetzt nicht mehr mit dem Record #1, sondern #45843. Und weitere, schlimmere Macken. Mal sehen, ob ich denen zu Leibe rücken kann.
<ppq> bullgard4: mit dem problem wirst du eher in openoffice/libreoffice channels weiterkommen..
<bullgard4> ppq: Dort herrscht meist Dornröschenschlaf.
<arusa> ppq: ich hänge noch immer beim selben problem, jetzt hab ich schon die beispiel-config von https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt genommen und es hängt wieder an der selben stelle
<sebo> hello
<sebo> mein name is sebo
<sebo> i'm from germany
<sebo> my name is sebo
<Berion82> @sebo du bist im deutschen channel ;) 
<dAnjou> kann man yakuake irgendwie davon überzeugen, dass es alle links im browser öffnen soll?
<sebo> ok danke 
<joschi> arusa: http://pastie.org/private/hdljbncxvhysvxxmdxcg3q das funktioniert bei mir.
<sebo> hat hier jemand plan von dns server?
<joschi> ,frag? sebo
<shetlandpony> sebo: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sebo> ok
<sebo> sorry bin neu
<sebo> also habe einen dedicadet server
<sebo> im inet
<sebo> dort ist ein virtueller server drauf
<dAnjou> sebo: enter is kein satzzeichen
<sebo> bind9 läuft nun auf dem dserver
<dAnjou> sebo: verpack dein problem bitte in einem post
<sebo> ok
<cvp> Halloł All
<sebo> also, habe einen dedicadet server und auf dem einen virtuellen server. der vserver kommt über den dserver ins internet. nun habe ich nen bind9 server aufgesetzten und will eine dns anfrage auf den vserver weiterleiten...
<cvp> kann mir ein Ubuntu profi einen neuling kurz helfen ? 
<Tichodroma_> cvp, frag einfach
<sebo> @essen, wenn ihr eine idee habt bitte einfach schreiben bis gleich
<cvp> und zwar habe ich Ubuntu 11.04 Installiert. Soweit läuft es auch, nach der Nvidia Treiber Installation veränderte sich mein Taskbar + ist links eine schnellstart leiste aufgetauscht, sieht vielleicht grafisch nicht schlecht aus, für mich aber total unpraktisch, ich wollte den alten wieder haben
<sebo> beim anmelden auf ubuntu classic wechseln
<joschi> sebo: DNS benötigt die ports 53/udp und 53/tcp. Für alles andere gibst du zu wenig informationen und stellst zu wenig konkrete (bzw. gar keine…) fragen
<cvp> hmm, hab da nur mein namen + password eingabe geseen ...
<Tichodroma_> cvp, das nennt sich Unity und macht nicht alle glücklich :)
<cvp> aberi ch log mich mal schnell aus 
<arusa> joschi: danke, aber ich verzweifle einfach nur, ich kann machen was ich will und er hängt jedes mal bei "choose a mirror..."
<arusa> joschi: auch mit deinen settings
<cvp> ja kann ich mir vorstellen... 
<cvp> ** Ubuntu Unity Plugin einfach in ccsm raus nehmen ?
<k1l> Cvp, waehle beim login einfach ubuntu classic unten aus
<Tichodroma_> cvp, Am unteren Rand des Login-Bildschirms kannst Du die gewünschte Session-Art wählen
<k1l> Dann hast du wieder den alten gnome
<cvp> ich teste mal eben... danke, bis gleich
<cvp_> gott wie einfach... 
<joschi> arusa: welches release? wie sieht deine komplette preseed-datei aus? wie sieht die kernelzeile im bootloader aus?
<cvp_> danke jungs :) 
<joschi> arusa: hast du die preseed datei von hand erstellt oder von einem bereits installierten system gezogen?
<Tichodroma_> cvp_, ich sehe Dich gerade doppelt :)
<cvp_> ah ich weiß warum.. moment
<arusa> joschi: ich habe die preseed datei von irgendwo kopiert und angepasst, aber wie gesagt wenn ich die hier nehme http://goo.gl/cF3X4 funktioniert es auch nicht. das release ist lucid und die bootloader-zeile kommt gleich
<cvp> hmm... hängt wohl 
<arusa> joschi: http://pastie.org/1980475
<joschi> arusa: foreman? ;)
<arusa> joschi: jep ;-)
<gomaaz2> hi leute
<gomaaz2> kleines problem. Ich habe nach einer ubuntu installation ein kleines Problem....anscheinend mit der graka...nach dem neustart, bleibt der bildschirm schwarz. 
<deem> gomaaz2: kannst du auf ein tty wechseln? (Strg+Alt+F1-F12)
<joschi> arusa: während der installation müsste eine weitere konsole offen sein, die anzeigt, was der installer gerade macht bzw. bei welcher frage er hängt. damit siehst du, was im preseed file fehlt
<arusa> joschi: irgendwann hat es schon einmal funktioniert, dann hatte ich probleme das keyboard-layout auf de zu wechseln ... vielleicht hängt es mit so etwas zusammen...
<gomaaz2> bildschirm wird dadurch noch schwarzer ^^ kann aber auf ne shell zur root partition mittels alternate install cd im rescue modus wenn du da smeinst
<arusa> joschi: das kenne ich, da zeigt er meine meinung nach nichts interessantes an
<joschi> arusa: zusätzlich könnte es helfen, den installer in ein syslog loggen zu lassen, siehe http://theforeman.org/issues/824
<gomaaz2> kurz meine config: Apple Power PC G5 , Radeon 9800PRO, Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Daily Build
<deem> gomaaz2: dann ab nach #ubuntu-de+1
<deem> gomaaz2: deine ubuntu version ist noch nichtmal annährend supported
<arusa> joschi: haha, wie unerwartet, beim debian-installer ist der kernel-parameter nicht dokumentiert
<koegs> ,oneiric?
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber oneiric
<koegs> ,ocelot?
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ocelot
<gomaaz2> okey
<gomaaz2> ich frag da mal nach ansonsten versuch ichs mal mit ner anderen version
<joschi> arusa: siehe auch am ende von http://www.hands.com/d-i/ für debugging tipps
<arusa> joschi: danke, dann konfiguriere ich mal meinen syslog ;-)
<joschi> arusa: du kannst auch mal in #theforeman fragen. da hängen noch ein, zwei andere rum, die debuntu benutzen
<joschi> …und die meine pakete testen können >:)
<arusa> joschi: :D
<arusa> joschi: ich häng dort auch so gut wie immer rum ;-)
<arusa> joschi: hatte aber das gefühl, dass die mehr auf centos stehen
<joschi> arusa: ohad ist halt bei red hat ;)
<koegs> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<gomaaz2> I just installed successfully Ubuntu with alternate install cd on my Powermac G5 
<gomaaz2> wrong window ^^
<Manni> hi wenn ich sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/manuel/windows95.img abfeuere erstellt er dann ein img von der USB Platte (bestehend aus 2 Partionen  das die platte sdb habe ich mehfach kontrolliert) Sichert er beide Partionen? 
<Manni> * + ist
<ppq> ja
<ppq> Manni: es ist dann allerdings ein kleines bisschen komplizierter, da hinterher wieder ranzukommen, wenn man das image nicht wieder aufspielen will. man muss dann mit angabe der offsets mounten. ist aber, wenn man lesen kann, auch ziemlich einfach
<Manni> ppq, danke dann sicher ich mal los ! oder gibt es eine bessere alternative als dd dafür? will eigentlich eine platte klonen muss das Image aber leider zwischen sichern...
<ppq> Manni: ne, ist schon ok so. du solltest allerdings noch bs angeben, bs=4096 hat sich bewährt
<ppq> Manni: wenn du platzprobleme dadurch kriegst, kannst du das image noch "on-the-fly" komprimieren, falls es denn notwendig ist...
<Manni> ppq, Nein sind nur 4 GB (Windows 95) ;)
<ppq> hihi, ok
<LetoThe2nd> kann man ja im /tmp zwischenlagern ;-)
<Manni> ppq,  so es hat fertig ;)
<ppq> das ging ja fix :)
<sebo> so da bin ich wieder, ware gerade mal essen
<Manni> laut man dd gibt es keine option offset denke mal das ist ein parameter von mount?
<ppq> Manni: genau
<ppq> Manni: näheres: mal nach 'loop mount image offset' gurgeln
<Manni> ppq, ah schon der erste treffer sieht sehr gut aus jetzt ist aber feierabend ;) Danke und allen hier schönes We
<Chole> Hallo, kann man bei einer tastatur lesen und schreeiben rechte setzen?
<dAnjou> Chole: äh, was?
<dAnjou> konkreter bitte und mit sinn und zweck
<sebo> auf einem dedicadet server, der im internet liegt, habe ich einen virtuellen server laufen. Intern haben sie das netz 192.168.5.0. der virtuelle server kommt ins internet per ipforwrd m dserver und nem iptabels eintrag. auf dem dserver läuft ein bind9 intern klapt der bind9 mit der namens auflösung. Nun möchte ich eine domain über den dserver zum vserver weiterleiten... hat jemand eine idee?
<dAnjou> sebo: wie weiterleiten?
<sebo> zb test.test.de soll über den dserver an den vserver per bind9 weitergereicht werden
<dAnjou> ah, das war deutlich ausgedrückt
<sebo> :)
<micha_> Hallo!  leider wird ein USB Stick nicht erkannt http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396161/  kann hier jemand helfen?
<sebo> die damin zeigt schon auf den dserver
<sebo> wie lt ist der stick?
<Chole> Also ich habe eine Logitech G19 Tastatur, die hat ein Display und es gibt ein programm für Ubuntu das damit umgehen kann
<sebo> wie alt ist der stick?
<micha_> oh der stick ist vielleicht 2 Jahre alt
<sebo> hatte das letztens auch bei zwei sticks
<micha_> es könnte sein, dass ich ihn mal nicht sicher entfernt habe
<sebo> oh
<micha_> was hast du gemacht?
<Chole> und beim programm steht nseien sie sicher das sie rechte zum lesen und schreiben für das usb gerät hat
<sebo> wie sitzt mit nem anderenbs aus wird er dort erkanntß
<micha_> andere Sticks werden erkannt
<k1l> micha_: steck den mal ab. kurz warten, wieder anstecken und dann mal "dmesg" zeigen
<ppq> micha_: nopaste bitte mal die letzten paar zeilen von 'dmesg' nach dem anstecken des sticks
<ppq> ,paste? micha_
<shetlandpony> micha_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<dAnjou> Chole: welches programm?
<Chole> gnome15
<ppq> gnome15?
<sebo> micha, was gibt den tail -f /var/log/syslog zurück, wenn du den stick einsteckst?
<Chole> http://www.gnome15.org/
<micha_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396164/ ergibt dmesg
<dAnjou> Chole: hast du das ubuntu paket installiert?
<micha_> ähm, ich nutze doch paste.pocoo
<Chole> hab die ppa hinzugefügt und dann alle pakete installiert so wie es unter Help/installation steht
<koegs> und wo liegt jetzt das problem?
<Chole> gibt mir nen Fehler das die Operation nicht erlaubt ist, daher wollte ich überprüfen ob ich rechte zum lesen und schreiben habe
<ppq> micha_: danke, hattest du den stick auch ab- und wieder angesteckt vor dem dmesg?
<micha_> ja
<Chole> blos ich weiß nicht wie ich das überprüfen kann...
<dAnjou> Chole: was *genau* gibt dir diesen fehler?? wir können nich hellsehen
<ppq> micha_: also dass tatsächlich *nichts* in dmesg auftaucht wenn du den ansteckst, spricht schon sehr dafür, dass er kaputt ist. steht dir n anderer rechner zur verfügung, an dem du das testen könntest?
<micha_> ich habe leider nur nich ubuntu-rechner ;)
<Chole> "coud not connect to the keyboard driver. The error message given could not claim interface 0: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
<ppq> micha_: auch gut, hauptsache man kann überprüfen ob der stick prinzipiell geht
<dAnjou> Chole: und *wer* sagt das?
<koegs> Chole: du hast den treiber auch gestartet?
<micha_> ja, aber wie gesagt, leider keine anderen Rechner :)
<micha_> :(
<ppq> ah, dann hab ich deinen satz eben falsch verstanden oO
<ppq> naja, wenn du mich fragst: der ist kaputt
<micha_> hm, schade
<ppq> ne andere usb-buchse hattest du ja sicher auch schon probiert?
<micha_> ja
<joschi> sebo: dann gib test.test.de (oder sub.example.com…) einfach die IP-Adresse des vservers als A resource record
<sebo> hab ich schon
<micha_> die andere usb buchse ergibt: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396167/
<sebo> intern eghts auch
<Chole> entschuldigung, also das Programm "logitech G keyboard configuration" und wenn ich eine Farbe ändern möchte, dann bekome ich diese Fehlermeldung im "Logitech" programm. Den treiber überprüfe ich schnell mom
<ppq> micha_: also genau das gleiche, k
<micha_> :(
<sebo> per ping sind kann ich in beide richtungen (von dserver zu vserver) über zb test.test.de erreichen
<sebo> nur von außern leiter er wohl nicht weiter...
<sebo> er landet immer beim dserver
<joschi> sebo: wie lautet die IP-Adresse, die du als A resource record angegeben hast? zufällig aus einer der RFC1918 ranges?
<sebo> nein
<sebo> die interne vom vserver
<joschi> wie soll das dann von außen funktionieren?
<Chole> danke koegs danjou!!!! musste den treiber starte... :)
<sebo> welche ip muss den sonst dort eingetragen werden?
<Chole> klqappt jetzt
<joschi> sebo: welche öffentliche ip-adresse hat der vserver? trag die dann als A resource record ein
<sebo> der vserver hat ja keine öffentliche ip
<sebo> nur eine interne
<joschi> sebo: dann sorg dafür, dass er eine bekommt
<sebo> vom provider?
<sebo> brauch ich eine range?
<sebo> und muss die vom gleichen netz sein?
<joschi> sebo: nein. eine einzelne ip-adresse sollte reichen und die muss (je nach setup) auch nicht im gleichen subnetz liegen
<sebo> also der dserver hat eine öffendliche ip
<sebo> zwei sogar und die sind statisch
<joschi> sebo: dann weise eine der beiden IP-adressen deinem vserver zu und lass den host-server zu diesem durch-routen
<sebo> dann habe ich dem dserver eine virtuelle eth0:0 mit einer ip aus dem 192.168.5.1 gegeben
<sebo> joschi: sorry versteh das irgendwie nicht so ganz...
<sebo> joschi: glaube die zweite ip is für den kvm
<sebo> joschi: will sozusagen eine virtuelle farm baun da sollen noch weiter vserver hinter und per bind9 geleitet werden
<joschi> bind9 leitet nichts…
<sebo> joschi: oder muss ich noch was mit iptables bzw routing machen?
<joschi> sebo: natürlich. sonst sind die vserver nicht "öffentlich" erreichbar
<joschi> sebo: außer du willst nur intern herumspielen.
<sebo> per routing?
<dAnjou> joschi: wieso sollte n dns-server anfragen nich an andere weiterleiten können?
<sebo> oder iptabels?
<joschi> sebo: zum beispiel. oder per bridging…
<joschi> dAnjou: weil dns server nur auf dns anfragen antworten. sie leiten nichts weiter (wie etwa ein router)
<sebo> joschi: ok also der dns sagt ihm nur wo es lang geht und da muss noch ne route gesetzt werden
<dAnjou> Delegierung
<dAnjou> Teile des Namensraumes einer Domain werden oft an Subdomains mit dann eigens zuständigen Nameservern ausgelagert. Ein Nameserver einer Domäne kennt die zuständigen Nameserver für diese Subdomains aus seiner Zonendatei und delegiert Anfragen zu diesem untergeordneten Namensraum an einen dieser Nameserver.
<dAnjou> Weiterleitung (forwarding)
<dAnjou> Falls der angefragte Namensraum außerhalb der eigenen Domäne liegt, wird die Anfrage an einen fest konfigurierten Nameserver weitergeleitet.
<dAnjou> ach ja?
<dAnjou> joschi: erstes is ja wohl irgendwie genau der anwendungsfall von sebo 
<dAnjou> sofern ich ihn richtig verstanden hab
<koegs> da werden aber nur anfragen an andere NS weitergegeben, das hat nix mit Traffic-Weiterleitung zu tun (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) :)
<joschi> dAnjou: ich glaube wir verstehen a) unter weiterleitung und b) was sebo will verschiedene dinge
<koegs> mal ne frage, was liefert lsb_release -a auf dem Host?
<dAnjou> joschi: klar, wenn die vserver gar nich zugänglich sind, bringt ne namensauflösung erstmal gar nix
<joschi> dAnjou: na also ;)
<sebo> ok
<sebo> stimmt der vserver ist noch nicht von außen erreichbar
<sebo> dann muss ich wohl dem dserver das routing noch bei bringen
<sebo> das wnn die anfrage auf test.test.de kommt der dserver die anfrage an den vserver weitergibt
<sebo> wennes nur der 80 wäre is das ja kein problme, das kann man ja über den apache steuern aber will ja auch den port 22 weiterleiten
<sebo> sozusagen alle anfragen an test.test.de sollen an den vserver geleitet werden
<sebo> derzeitig ist von außen der dserver der endpunkt
<koegs>  < koegs> mal ne frage, was liefert lsb_release -a auf dem Host?
<sebo> sek
<sebo> welcher host? dserver oder vserver
<koegs> dserver
<sebo> No LSB modules are available.
<sebo> und danach mein system
<deem> sebo: und welches system wäre das?
<deem> sebo: bitte in einem nopaste
<deem> ,paste? sebo 
<shetlandpony> sebo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<sebo> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sebo> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<sebo> Release:	11.04
<sebo> Codename:	natty
<deem> wozu hab ich das pony eigentlich den link posten lassen?
<deem> ,nopaste sebo 
<sebo> sorry
<deem> ,nopaste? sebo 
<shetlandpony> sebo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<sebo> erster tag hier :D
<sebo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396180/
<sebo> so 
<deem> sebo: der einfachheit halber kannst du auch pastebinit installieren. dann bekommst du direkt so einen hübschen link
<deem> ,pastebinit? sebo 
<shetlandpony> sebo, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<koegs> ,bot? CaptainQuirk 
<shetlandpony> CaptainQuirk: ich bin ein bot ;p
<CaptainQuirk> ok, sorry, hatte nicht verstanden
<sebo> danke
<sebo> aber wenn ich die links schicke is das doch auch ok oder?
<sebo> hab hier zuviele systeme
<CaptainQuirk> koegs, ich verstehe nicht wie ich es setzen soll. Vielleicht habe ich es umgekehrt gemacht
<koegs> änder den owner nach dem mounten, dann sollte es passen
<sebo> ok nochmal zur strucktur: ein dedicated server auf dem bis zu 6 virtuelle server laufen sollen, die von außen per dns erreichbar gemacht werden sollen
<sebo> als würde man einen virtuellen server mieten
<deem> sebo: du solslt ja die links schicken :D
<deem> sebo: wie soll das ohne eigene ip vernüftig laufen? du kannst dem host ja nicht sagen, wann er welchen server ansprechen soll
<sebo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396191/
<sebo> dachte per dns eintrag
<deem> sebo: du kannst bestimmte dienste auf die virtuellen server "auslagern" und dann per iptables regeln sagen, wenn mysql, dann server5 oder so
<sebo> zb test.test.de zum 192.168.5.1 und test2.test.de zum 192.168.5.2
<deem> das geht ja
<CaptainQuirk> koegs : na ja aber ich würde gerne mit diesen Benutzer starten
<sebo> klar, so kann ich aber immer nur einen port nutzen
<koegs> CaptainQuirk: mounte die Festplatte nach /home/devel und dann "sudo chown -R devel:devel /home/devel"
<deem> ich wüsste nicht wie man das vernüftig ohne eigene ips umsetzen kann
<koegs> das sollte reichen um anschliessen mit dem User "devel" zu arbeiten
<joschi> sebo: windmills do not work that way
<sebo> joschi: ? wie meinst du das?
<CaptainQuirk> sogar wenn ich reboote ?
<deem> sebo: wenn du "ssh test2.domain.tld" eingibst solltest du an server2 rauskommen
<joschi> sebo: wenn du nur intern auf die vserver zugreifen willst, reichen dir die rfc1918 IP-adressen
<koegs> ja, solange du die festplatte immer noch per fstab mountest
<deem> ne warte... kannst du gar nicht
<deem> ausser du befindest dich innerhalb des selben subnetzes
<joschi> sebo: ansonsten brauchst du eben entweder pro vserver eine eigene öffentlich geroutete IP-adresse oder musst die eine IP-adresse deines host-servers benutzen und mit port-forwarding bzw. NAT arbeiten
<sebo> dachte an nat
<sebo> wie mach ich das mit öffendlichen ipsß
<deem> mit nat kann man aber nur bestimmte ports an bestimmte ips weiterleiten
<sebo> klar
<deem> sebo: steht der hostrechner in einem rechenzentrum oder bei dir zuhause?
<sebo> also muss ich meinen provider nach nen ip range fragen
<sebo> aber wie geht es dann weiter?
<deem> sebo: vergiss es
<sebo> rechenzentrum
<deem> ok. rz ist möglich
<sebo> hab auch 8öffendlich ip, die zeigen abere gerade auf einen anderen server
<deem> sobald du von deinem provider mehr ip adressen zugewiesen bekommst. kannst du diese auf den vservern statisch konfigurieren
<sebo> ok
<deem> und das war dann auch schon der ganze zauber
<sebo> und diese range zeigt dann auf die ip des dserver?
<deem> jain
<sebo> hab ne range, die auf nen anderen dserver zeigt
<deem> das funktioniert mit bridging wenn ich mich recht errinere
<sebo> die müßte ich auf den dservr setzten und die vserver mit den statishen ips eintragen
<sebo> ok
<deem> obwohl nein... imo macht das das hostsystem ganz von alleine sobald du dem vserver eine public ip zuweist
<sebo> also jede veth wird in die brig gebunden vom dserver
<deem> wenn du openvz nutzt trägst du beim erstellen des ve containers die public ip mit ein
<deem> oder nachträglich das sollte auch gehen
<deem> bridging brauchst du nur, wenn du privatips nutzt
<sebo> ok dann schau ich mir das mal an
<sebo> die ips sind aber in einem anderen subnetz als die ip vom dserver
<sebo> mom geh mal eben auf die website
<deem> *verirrt ist*
<deem> verwirrt*
<sebo> nun gut werde das mit dem ip range versuchen
<kltrg> Unterhttp://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PC-Direktverbindung_per_Netzwerk-Kabel wird erklärt, wie ich mit Patchkabel zwei Rechner ohne Router miteinander verbinde. Einer der beiden Rechner, mit denen ich das machen will, ist Ubuntu Server Edition. Wie gehts ohne GUI?
<koegs> kltrg, per CLI mit ifconfig oder /etc/network/interfaces
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IP-Adresse_wechseln
<kltrg> koegs, ok, ich werds mir mal anschauen. Dazu brauche ich für den Server aber auch einen Bildschirm (den ich im Moment nicht hier habe)...
<koegs> wenn der server momentan nur per netzwerk erreichbar ist, wird das schwierig mit dem IP wechseln :)
<error> weiß jemand zufällig wie ich ein programm bzw. alle programme dazu "zwingen" kann, dass sie beim start nicht auf der arbeitsfläche auftauchen, auf der ich mich gerade befinde? sondern auf der sie gestartet worden sind?
<kltrg> koegs, Genau
<deem> error: System -> Einstellungen -> Startprogramme -> Optionen -> Momentan laufendes Programm merken
<koegs> error: du kannst mit compiz oder devilspie festlegen wo eine Applikation ihre Fenster anzeigt
<error> das habe ich auch schon versucht, wo denn bei compiz? "Focus & Raise Behaviour"?
<koegs> in compiz weiß ich es nicht, hab immer devilspie benutzt
<error> das ist ja gleich runtergeladen
<jokrebel> error: Fenster plazieren - und dort dann im Reiter Fixed Window Placement für das entsprechende Program jeweils anlegen.
<jokrebel> bbs
<deem> error: keine ungefragten querys
<error> was meinst du damit?
<deem> error: das du dein problem gefälligst hier diskutieren sollst und mich nicht in einem privaten gespräch anschreibst und schon gar nicht ohne vorher zu fragen
<error> achso ok, sorry
<jokrebel> re
<koegs> also mit "Fenster platzieren" in Compiz funktioniert das anscheinend auch recht gut :)
 * jokrebel kann das nur bestätigen
 * jokrebel ist schon lange weg von DevilSpy
<deem> bei mir platzieren sich die fenster auch so immer richtig
<deem> ohne dass ich irgendwas mache
<error> mh.. koegs, ich kann es einfach nicht finden, wo denn in compiz?
<koegs> deem: ich möchte aber zum Beispiel den Firefox immer auf Viewport 2 haben, egal wo ich das Knöpfchen drücke
<error> so etwas will ich auch erreichen
<koegs> 15:58 < fn'jokrebel> error: Fenster plazieren - und dort dann im Reiter Fixed Window Placement für das entsprechende Program jeweils anlegen.
<jokrebel> ...ganz unten bei "Fensterverwaltung"
<deem> koegs: welche knöpfchen?
<error> ah jetzt... immer überlesen irgendwie
<error> danke
<koegs> deem: starter-icons...
<Kuehlschrank> error: Netter Name. ;-)
<error> du meinst er passt gut ;)?
<deem> koegs: bei mir starten nach einem reboot automatisch alle programme die ich zuvor offen hatte auf ihren arbeitsflächen auf denen sie da waren
<koegs> das ist eine andere funktion als diejenige, über welche wir gerade sprechen...
<Kuehlschrank> deem: Welche DE?
<deem> Kuehlschrank: gnome
<Kuehlschrank> error: Ich bin erst eben dazu gekommen, ich weiß nicht um was es sich gehandelt hat, aber ich sage einfach mal "ja". :-P
<Kuehlschrank> deem: 2.xx / 3.0 ?
<deem> koegs: ich habe sein problem aber genauso verstanden
<deem> Kuehlschrank: 2
<Kuehlschrank> deem: Gnome->Preferences->Sessions->Startup programs
<deem> Kuehlschrank: ich weiß
<error> an alle die mir geholfen haben danke
<error> es funktioniert super mit compiz
<jokrebel> wenn man aber ein Programm bei Bedarf öffnet und das dann zB. immer auf Desk3 soll (aber halt nicht grundsätzlich beim booten) dann klappt das nicht - und so war IMHO die Frage zu verstehen, oder?
<deem> wenn ich auf arbeitsfläche 3 bin und ein programm starte, dass mal auf arbeitsfläche 1 war. würde ich mich da nicht extrem wundern wo denn mein programm bleiben würde?
<Kuehlschrank> Und ganz genau deswegen haben die Jungs von KDE SC das tolle Feature "Activites" eingeführt. :)
<koegs> ,ot? Jungs, das Problem ist gelöst
<shetlandpony> Jungs, das Problem ist geloest: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<error> mh.. nein nicht ganz jokrebel, mir ging es mehr darum, dass programme immer dort geöffnet werden, wo sie gestartet werden und nicht dort wo ich mich dann befinde
<koegs> error: da hilft dir afaik nicht viel
<jokrebel> hä?
<error> aber es ist jetzt gelöst, indem ein bestimmtes programm immer auf der von mir vorgegebene arbeitsfläche geöffnet wird
<koegs> genau, was anderes wirst du kaum erreichen
<koegs> manche Programme haben leider die Angewohnheit zu flippen, Beispiel: klickt auf VP3 das Firefox-Symbol an und switch nach VP1, prompt geht der FF da auf
<KnightRider> Hallo. Kann man die Energieverwaltung irgendwie resetten? Mein Akku hält länger als die Anzeige meint...
<ASA_> 'nabend
<ASA_> bin hier am verzweifeln mit cairo-dock
<NTQ> Hi. Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem ich ein Matroska-Video (.mkv) in kleine abspielbare Häppchen zerlegen kann, damit man diese auf eine FAT32-Platte kopieren kann?
<NTQ> Die Alternative wäre die FAT32-Platte ohne Datenverlust in NTFS zu verwandeln
<ASA_> habe mit dem fensterwaehler probleme. wenn ich versuche einen weiteren desktop hinzuzufuegen, macht er mir gleich acht stueck.
<ASA_> davon ist aber nur die haelfte anwaehlbar
<koegs> NTQ: mkvmerge
<ASA_> NTQ, avidemux
<ASA_> :)
<NTQ> ASA_: mit avidemux kann man automatisch splitten lassen? die option ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. wo finde ich die denn?
<ASA_> automatisch?
<joshua1> Hi, ich möchte bei einer Ec2 Instanz mittels cloud-config die zweite Partition welche defaultmässig nach /mnt gemountet wird, nach /var mounten.
<joshua1> mounts:
<joshua1>  - [ ephemeral0, /var, auto, "noatime,nodiratime,noexec,nosuid,nodev" ]
<ASA_> ne, dann doch lieber mkvmerge
<joshua1> Dazu müsste ich aber vorher den Inhalt von /var nach /mnt kopieren. Wie stelle ich das am besten an?
<joshua1> bootcmd:
<joshua1>  - cp -ax /var/* /mnt
<joshua1> ^^ so gehts schonmal nicht :(
<ASA_> koegs, hatt recht, mkvmerge ist dann doch die bessere wahl
<NTQ> ASA_: hm. okay. wie heißt das paket zu mkvmerge?
<koegs> ,rsync? joshua1
<ASA_> mkvtoolnix
<shetlandpony> joshua1, rsync ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync - Weitere Infos im query ...
<NTQ> ASA_: merci
<NTQ> der rest steht schätze ich mal auf der man-page ;)
<ASA_> NTQ, ist gant einfach, datei laden und dann im reiter "Global" deine häppchengroesse einstellen
<ASA_> dann nur noch losmuxen
<joshua1> shetlandpony:  dankeschön. rsync kenne ich ;). geht aber nicht, da die mount option offenbar vor bootcmd ausgeführt wird. Somit habe ich keinen zugriff mehr auf die files welche ursprünglich in var waren.
<koegs> ,bot? joshua1
<shetlandpony> joshua1: ich bin ein bot ;p
<joshua1> lol
<NTQ> ASA_: achso, dann muss ich aber noch die gui installieren ^^
<ASA_> muessen nicht ;)
<NTQ> in der konsole gibt es wahrscheinlich keine reiter :P
<ASA_> :)
<ASA_> es vereinfacht die sache ein wenig wenn du die GUI nimmst
<koegs> --split ist jetzt nicht so kompliziert :)
<joshua__> re
<n4pp3l> hey kann mir jemand sagen welchen fensterverwalter "fluxbox" verwendet?
<n4pp3l> ich weiß nicht wie ich hier einfach ein verzeichniss aufrufen kann z.b /home/benutzer/ aber mit der fenster ansicht anstatt nur im terminal
<ASA_> n4pp3l, Blackbox
<n4pp3l> ASA_: ok danke sehr
<n4pp3l> ASA_: der sagt blackbox wäre nicht installiert...
<ASA_> genauergesagt, fluxbox IST der fensterwerwalter
<n4pp3l> oder wie rufe ich z.b den pfad /home/ auf?
<ASA_> es basiert auf blackbox
<k1l> du meinst sicher den dateimanager
<n4pp3l> ja
<n4pp3l> oder so richtig k1l 
<n4pp3l> sowas wie nautilus
<n4pp3l> nur der ist blöd in verbindung mit fluxbox.. den nutze ich unter gnome
<k1l> welchen nutzt du denn unter fluxbox?
<n4pp3l> k1l: ja keine ahnung :-) ist ja meine frage welcher ist vorgegeben?
<n4pp3l> k1l: installiert habe ich keinen nur nautilus durch die "ubuntu" installation.. hab parallel noch gnome drauf
<k1l> xfce nutzt thunar und lxde pcmanfm
<n4pp3l> bedeutet muss mir erstmal einen installieren.. richtig k1l ?
<ASA_> soweit ich weiss, bringt fluxbox keinen dateimanager mit
<ASA_> aber viele fb nutzer schwoeren auf Rox
<n4pp3l> ASA_: okay habe ich mir fast gedacht denke ich nehme mal thunar ( der in xfce ) genutzt wird
<n4pp3l> oder habt ihr eine empfehlung für mich?
<ASA_> ich nutze nautilus unter xfce
<ASA_> die elementarry bringt noch ein paar features mehr in den nautilus
<n4pp3l> ASA_: ja find ich auch soweit okay aber sobald ich den starte unter fluxbox zieht der sich super viele einstellungen von gnome was halt gleichzeitig installiert ist und das sieht blöd aus..
<ASA_> schau es dir einfach an
<k1l> n4pp3l: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Faqs#Which_file_manager_should_I_use_in_fluxbox
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/3s5towt | FAQ - Fluxbox-wiki
<n4pp3l> k1l: danke 
<n4pp3l> k1l: muss den naut.. nur anders ausführen dann funktioniert es glaube ich schon
<n4pp3l> werde mal kurz abmelden und testen danke für die hilfe
<ASA_> n4pp3l, nautilus --no-desktop
<fornext> Das System ist per LiveStick gebootet. die interne Platt ist nach sda4 und die externe nach sdb4 gemountet. Der Befehl zum Spiegeln war: rsync -vax sda4/ sdb4
<fornext> jetzt sollte doch eine 1:1 Kopie gemacht wordensein, oder? Mit du sda4 und du sdb4 bekomme ich aber unterschiedliche Ausgaben.
<fornext> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf Nummer sicher zu gehen?
<n4pp3l> k1l: ASA_  danke an euch wenn ich "
<n4pp3l> es mit --no desktop --browser ausführe funktioniert es perfekt
<ASA_> kennt jemand einen desktop-switcher der standalone laeuft?
<ASA_> bekomme den von cairo-dock einfach nicht dazu das zu tun was ich will
<dAnjou> "desktop-switcher"?
<dAnjou> compiz!?
<dAnjou> strg+alt+<pfeiltaste>
<ASA_> compiz laeuft, aber ich muss erst mehr als nur einen desktop haben um wechseln zu konnen :)
<deem> ASA_: hast du unten rechts den arbeitsflächenumschalter?
<ASA_> deem, nein, habe nur cairo-dock
<ASA_> das panel von xfce ist nicht mehr vorhanden
<deem> ach du nutzt xfce
<ASA_> ja
<deem> da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. sry
<cvp> .:: irgendwie bekomme ich nicht gebacken den Jdownloader zu Installieren samm Icon im Taskbalken... Java ist bereits installiert und funktioniert :( 
<ASA_> cvp, hast du das installationsscript verwendet?
<k1l> cvp: schau doch mal ins wiki. dort gibts nen artikel dazu
<deem> cvp: starter anlegen mit folgendem befehl "java -jar /pfad/zum/jdownloader/jdownloader.jar"
<deem> oder
<deem> ,jdownloader? cvp 
<shetlandpony> cvp: jdownloader hat einen FAQ auf der entsprechenden Webseite.
<deem> <_>
<dAnjou> ASA_: dann probier den ccsm
<cvp> joa hab ich gemacht , nur will er nicht starten 
<dAnjou> ASA_: compizconfig-settings-manager .. so heißt das paket
<ASA_> dAnjou, den habe ich, aber da kann ich ja nicht die anzahl der desktops angeben
<dAnjou> öh, doch, sollte man .. warte
<deem> cvp: hast du mal diesen befehl ins terminal eingegeben und geschaut warum er nicht starten will?
<ASA_> hmmm.....
<cvp> ich zieh mir mal schnell noch mal die faq durch,
<dAnjou> ASA_: Allgemeine Optionen -> Desktopgröße
<k1l> ,wiki? cvp hier findest du auch was zu jdownloader
<shetlandpony> cvp hier findest du auch was zu jdownloader, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<ASA_> arrrrgghhhh....
<cvp> ach... ich schau mal die verlinkung mal an... danke für die tipps ich gib gleich bescheid :D
<ASA_> genau da ist es, direkt vor meinen augen. danke dAnjou :)
<sandobal> hilfe habe soviele deasklets dass kein platzmehr auf meinem desktop ist, kann man den desktop irgendwie vergrössern?
<deem> o_O
<deem> sandobal: "system -> einstellungen -> bildschirme"?
<ASA_> sandobal, groesseren monitor? :)
<sandobal> hehe
<dAnjou> ASA_: wenn du mir jetz vllt. noch den unterschied zwischen arbeitsflächen und virtuellen desktops erklären kannst, sind wir beide glücklich :P
<sandobal> nein ich habe mal gesehen das einer im Desktop gescrollt hat
<ASA_> gibt es da ainen?
<ASA_> einen?
<cvp> Terminal spuckt mir das aus: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: it/sauronsoftware/junique/AlreadyLockedException
<deem> cvp: sonst noch was?
<ASA_> cvp, hast du sun-java oder openjdk installiert?
<cvp> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: it.sauronsoftware.junique.AlreadyLockedException
<sandobal> ich glaube das virtueller desktop der richtige wäre
<dAnjou> ASA_: naja, wenn du da 2 und 2 einstellst, haste 4 arbeitsflächen, aber beim dritten regler steht immer noch ne 1
<deem> cvp: pack mal bitte die gesamte ausgabe in ein pastebin
<deem> ,paste? cvp 
<shetlandpony> cvp: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<dAnjou> ich frag mal
<n4pp3l> so da bin ich wieder :-P ubuntu login-manager wie heißt der? möchte da den wallpaper mal ändern..
<cvp> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396242/
<ASA_> dAnjou, ich habe jetzt auf 4,1,4 eingesellt
<deem> n4pp3l: gdm
<ASA_> horizontal sind die spalten, vertikal die zeilen
<n4pp3l> deem: danke
<deem> cvp: ist das openjdk oder sun java?
<cvp> Sun Java
<ASA_> cvp, soweit ich weiss, laeuft JD nur mit sun-java richtig
<ASA_> oh
<cvp> ^^
<deem> cvp: ein "dpkg -l | grep java" in einem pastebinit bitte
<ASA_> cvp, versuche es mal mit         bash -c "java -jar /home/dein_user/.jd/JDownloader.jar"
<deem> ASA_: schlecht kopiert :P
<cvp> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396245/
<deem> ASA_: wenn schon, dann bash -c "java -Xmx512m -jar /Pfad/zum/Verzeichnis/JDownloader.jar"
<ASA_> deem, der parameter ist nur noetig wenn JD anfaengt den speicher zu fressen
<ASA_> so wie ich es hier reinkopiert habe laeuft er bei mir problemlos
<cvp> mom bin gleich wieder da
<deem> ASA_: bei mir läuft er auch ohne ein "bash -c" problemlos
<ASA_> hmmmm
<ASA_> bei mir startet er nicht, seltsam
<ASA_> ohne bash -c
<deem> cvp: versuch mal eine "update-alternatives --config java" und schau da ob sun java ausgewählt ist. falls nicht auswählen und enter drücken
<ASA_> so, habe jetzt in compiz vier desktops eingestellt, der desktop-switcher von cairo zeigt mir nun aber 16 desktops an.
<ASA_> hmpf....
<deem> arbeitsflächen ht :D
<ASA_> st ja zum maeusemelken
<deem> cvp: hast du das programm eigentlich runtergeladen und entpackt oder aus dem ppa installiert?
<dAnjou> ASA_: hab eben mal nachgefragt. die einstellungsmöglichkeit der anzahl der desktops is komplett überflüssig. compiz fängt damit gar nichts an. es sind also nur die ersten beiden relevant.
<ASA_> dAnjou, volltreffer
<ASA_> mit 4,1,1 habe ich den wuerfel und der switcher zeigt auch richtig an
<ASA_> prima, so wollte ich das. vielen dank dAnjou.
<dAnjou> np
<thebastl> hi
<thebastl> ich hab öfter mal das problem (z.b. jetzt), dass die das von unity nicht wieder verschwindet
<thebastl> und ich finde da keinen bug oder so zu
<deem> thebastl: was verschwindet?
<thebastl> sry
<thebastl> heißt das dash?
<thebastl> die leiste links
<deem> ich weiß nicht
<deem> nein. das ist das unity panel
<thebastl> gut
<thebastl> es verschwindet nicht mehr
<thebastl> ;)
<thebastl> kann man da was gegen tun?
<deem> thebastl: schau mal im ccsm. da findest du im unterpunkt unity-panel eine option wann das panel verschwindet
<deem> ,ccsm? thebastl 
<shetlandpony> thebastl: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<thebastl> gut es liegt an teamspeak 3
<thebastl> benutzt einer von euch schon dieses gnome3 für ubuntu?
<thebastl> kann man das als stabil bezeichnen?
<dAnjou> nein
<deem> nein, nein
<thebastl> gut :)
<thebastl> wird unity eigentlich auch sowas bekommen?
<deem> sowas?
<dAnjou> was?
<thebastl> wie z.b. diese bessere desktop übersicht
<thebastl> es wirkt irgendwie nicht zu ende gemacht atm finde ich
<dAnjou> thebastl: so ist es auch
<thebastl> :)
<dAnjou> mal abgesehen davon, dass eine software nie fertig is, ist unity mal richtig mager
<dAnjou> naja, das wird hier OT
<thebastl> ich benutze irgendwie nicht das panel
<thebastl> sondern nur das was mit supertaste kommt 
<dAnjou> dann fall zurück auf gnome classic
<thebastl> nene passt
<thebastl> hab gnome3 mit suse getestet 
<deem> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<thebastl> gut
<thebastl> :D
<dreamon_> Kann es sein, das heute Skype spinnt? Programm und Fenster schließt sich einfach ohne grund auf zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnern mit Ubuntu
<deem> eigentlich nicht, nein
<deem> dreamon_: aber skype hat durchaus probleme bei manchen leuten
<dreamon_> deem, gehts bei dir im moment?
<subz3r0> nabend die damen
<subz3r0> kann mir jmd ne bequeme art und weise nennen wie ich fix daten austauschen kann übers netzwerk? also ohne großartig was zu installen und zu confen
<subz3r0> 11.04 und 10.10 sind auf den system drauf.
<dreamon_> Starte skype von der console aus.. nach 10Sekunden kommt nur meldung -> abgebrochen in der Console ende
<Frickelpit> subz3r0: mit avahi
<subz3r0> danke Frickelpit 
<subz3r0> nen gl zu installen ist mir dann doch zu viel arbeit :)
<subz3r0> Frickelpit,  was brauche ich da genau? avaho zero conf browser? oder sonst nochwas?
<subz3r0> -o+i
<Frickelpit> subz3r0: empathy kann das von haus aus
<dAnjou> subz3r0: du installierst pidgin ..
<Frickelpit> einfach ein konto anlegen
<dAnjou> oder halt empathy
<dAnjou> das protokoll heißt evtl. bonjour
<subz3r0> pidgin?
<subz3r0> will ned übers inet die daten austauschen
<subz3r0> hätte evtl sagen sollen iss local
<subz3r0> my fault
<dAnjou> machst du nich
<Frickelpit> ja und?
<dAnjou> subz3r0: bonjour sucht im lokalen netz nach per bonjour angemeldeten nutzern
<dAnjou> und geht überhaupt gar nich ins internet
<dAnjou> bonjour und avahi und zero conf is quasi dasselbe
<dAnjou> bzw. gehören mehr oder weniger zusammen
<dAnjou> hab vergessen, wie genau da was einzuordnen is
<dAnjou> wikipedia hilft
<ASA_> dreamon_, schau mal hier -> http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html
<jokrebel> einfach ftp zB.?
<subz3r0> was erfordert den geringsten aufwand? weil muss gleich wieder los, wollte nur fix was auf den lappi schieben
<dAnjou> jokrebel: aha .. frage gelesen? ^^
<dAnjou> subz3r0: pidgin
<dAnjou> mit bonjour
<subz3r0> danke jokrebel , aber keine lust nen gl zu installen :)
<subz3r0> oder sonst nen ftp daemon...
<dAnjou> subz3r0: kabel vorausgesetzt
<dAnjou> über wlan gehts nich .. zumindest bei mir
<subz3r0> jo sind beide übern rj45 drangeknallt...
<subz3r0> ok pidgin is drauf, was nu?
<dreamon_> ASA_, Ja, habs auch gerade gefunden man muß die shared.xml löschen dann gehts
<jokrebel> subz3r0: gl? Gibts das auch in ausgeschrieben? Oder muss ich jetzt auch noch googlen was Du meinen könntest?
<subz3r0> jokrebel, sicherlich
<subz3r0> -> glftpd <-
<dAnjou> subz3r0: hast du pidgin schonmal benutzt?
<subz3r0> sicherlich
<subz3r0> für meine xmmp acc's
<dAnjou> und was is jetz schwer daran n neues konto anzulegen?
<subz3r0> dAnjou, thx a lot für den tipp. ging direkt. also sehe mein anderen user
<subz3r0> nun mal fix die daten drüber knallen
<dAnjou> subz3r0: das is aber über xmpp jetz, denk ich
<dAnjou> oder hast du n neues konto angelegt?
<subz3r0> dAnjou, ne :)
<subz3r0> dAnjou, jo
<cvp> Re.... sorry bin noch auf arbeit :/
<cvp> deem hab es so gemacht und sun ausgewählt, leider nicht geklappt... war ne tar datei, hab die JDownloader.jar in Downloads order entpackt und im Terminal eingegeben zum installieren
<deem> cvp: dann lösch mal das jdownloader komplett und nimm den aus dem ppa
<cvp> deem wollte ich, aber ich hab einfach aus teufel komm raus kein DL link gefunden auf der seite ( https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader ) 
<cvp> ober übersehe ich da etwas? 
<deem> cvp: du musst es per "sudo apt-add-repository" hinzufügen und dann über die paketverwaltung installieren
<deem> cvp: also "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader && apt-get install jdownloader" danach wird ein starter im menü angelegt, den du nur noch anklicken musst
<cvp> deem : kommt diese meldung => http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396290/
<deem> cvp: oh. da habe ich wohl ein sudo vergessen :D
<deem> cvp: versuchs mal mit "sudo apt-get install jdownloader"
<cvp> aber mit dem anderen zeug ?
<cvp> deem , ne kommt die gleiche meldung mit der sperre :( 
<deem> cvp: hast du irgendwo synaptic oder ein anderes apt-get laufen?
<deem> und das andere brauchst du nicht mehr. das ppa ist nun deinem system hinzugefügt worden und wird automatisch verwendet
<cvp> ah ok, daran lag es, aber kommt das nun: E: Paket jdownloader kann nicht gefunden werden
<cvp> leider
<rumpel_> cvp, vor apt-get install noch ein apt-get update...
<deem> ah genau. da war ja was :D
<cvp> jetzt ackert er :D
<Ir0n1E> Moin.
<cvp> goil, also nun ist ein eintrag im internet... lässt sich nur nicht starten... 
<deem> cvp: immernoch nicht? o_O
<deem> fehlermeldung?
<cvp> kommt gleich 
<cvp> ich mach mal schnell den laden zu :) 
<cvp> achso... wenn ich über taskbalken starte kommt keine fehler meldung... 
<deem> cvp: dann starte mal übers terminal
<cvp> deem , magst mir mal den befehl sagen wie man den im terminal startet? 
<deem> cvp: ich schätze mal einfach "jdownloader" im terminal eingeben.
<deem> ich weiß es nicht, da ich das nie so starte
<cvp> oh man ...
<cvp> nun ja JD Updater ist gerade gestartet
<cvp> deem , ok so hat er jdownlaoder gestartet
<cvp> ah, jetzt startet er auch vom Menü
<cvp> DANKE :)
<deem> ,np? cvp 
<shetlandpony> cvp: np, you are welcome ;)
<cvp> manche sachen denkt man sich WTF, woher soll man das wissen, andere dinge... Holy, könnte man von selbst drauf kommen
<cvp> wie: tipp mal jdownloader in console ein oO ? :o) 
<deem> =)
<deem> cvp: es gibt auch so was nettes, das nennt sich tab. wenn du in der konsole zb jdown<tab> drückst. sollte jdownloader erscheinen
<cvp> man glaubt, wenn man haufen zeuch eingeben muss zum installieren, muss man ein mega zeile schrieben zu starten mit bindestriche und co
<deem> ,tab? cvp 
<shetlandpony> cvp: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<cvp> ha... cool
<cvp> deem: shetlandpony habt ihr auch erfahrung mit Photoshop / coreldraw über wine, geht das gut mit den aktuellsten Version? 
<deem> ,bot? cvp 
<shetlandpony> cvp: ich bin ein bot ;p
<cvp> lol
<cvp> ich noob
<deem> cvp: als ich das letzte mal photoshop über wine benutzt habe. ist mich sichehreit schon über ein jahr her. ging es nicht gut. aber schau dochmal in die appdb von wine
<deem> ,appdb? cvp 
<shetlandpony> cvp, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<cvp> ,np? deem 
<shetlandpony> deem: np, you are welcome ;)
<cvp> lol ach so funktioniert das :D
<cvp> ok habs abgepeichert....  nun ist seit 50 minuten feierabend angesagt.... dank dir noch mal, echt nette leute hier. 
<cvp> bis bald 
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2] In einer eingebetteten HSQL-Datenbank möchte ich die Länge eines Feldes einer Tabelle verringern. Kein Eintrag in diesem Feld ist länger als die neue Feldlänge. Was wird der Effekt dieser Operation sein?
<koegs> das feld ist kürzer!
<deem> LOL
<dlmot> Hallo, es gibt nun die Firefox Version 5.0 ich habe noch die 4.0.1 Version allerdings wird durch Updates nicht aktuallisiert und im Firefox ebenfalls nicht. Wie bekomme ich nun die Neue Version?
<Fuchs> erstens ist die 5er nicht fertig, zweitens hoechstens ueber Fremdquellen, was Du auf eigenes Risiko tun wuerdest
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? dlmot 
<shetlandpony> dlmot, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> dlmot: 4 wurde doch gerade erst releast!
<dlmot> und nun 5 warum auch immer :D
<dlmot> dachte nur da ff4 bereits bei install des systems vorhanden ist das sich das auch auto. updatet
<Fuchs> ich wiederhole noch einmal, was ich gesagt habe: 
<Fuchs> 1) Firefox 5.0 ist weder fertig noch released 
<Fuchs> 2) ein update gibt es hoechstens ueber Fremdquellen, siehe Link, den ich Dir habe geben lassen
<dlmot> ok, danke 
<dlmot> dann warte ich mal lieber noch
<n4pp3l_> jop
<keenbock> ist eh nur dafür da um die versionsnummer nach oben zu schrauben.. 
<dreamon_> Wenn man bei Unity oben in die Linke Ecke fährt kann man glaub über die Tastatur anwendungen startet.. weiß jemand wie dieses Programm heißt um das aufzurufen.. (will es starten ohne unity am laufen zu haben)
<deem> dreamon_: dazu musst du nicht in die obere linke ecke. dazu kannst du auch einfach super(windowstaste) gedrückt halten. aber ich bezweifele, dass du das ohne unity benutzen kannst
<dreamon_> deem, Ist das keine Normale anwendung.?
<deem> ich glaube nicht
<dreamon_> Ich finds klasse.. aber deswegen gleich das ganze unity nehmen möchte ich eigentlich nicht
<jokrebel> gn8
<fossibaer> moin kinders
<fossibaer> zwei hardwarefragen hätte ich, die erste betrifft ein Isdn multifunktionsgeraet , das ich auch als drucker und alles am rechner gebrauchen kann: wird samsung scx -4216f laufen unter U 1.04 LTS ? (die angaben sind widersprüchlich, die ich auf die schnelle finden konnte)
<fossibaer> 10.04, sorry
<deem> ,hcl? fossibaer, schau mal da rein
<shetlandpony> fossibaer, schau mal da rein: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<fossibaer> http://www.google.de/search?q=samsung+scx+4216f+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a#hl=de&pq=samsung%20scx%204216f%20ubuntu&xhr=t&q=samsung+scx+4216f+ubuntu+hardware&cp=33&pf=p&sclient=psy&client=firefox-a&hs=Dd4&rls=org.mozilla:de%3Aofficial&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=samsung+scx+4216f+ubuntu+hardware&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=947483193353ff61&biw=900&bih=538
<shetlandpony> fossibaer's url: http://tinyurl.com/4xga7tk | samsung scx 4216f ubuntu - Google-Suche
<fossibaer> ja, dankke deem
<fossibaer> deem, ich check nur nicht, ob ich das ding als drucker, scanner oder wo verschlagworet finde in der hardwaredatenbank ...
<deem> fossibaer: so lange urls kopiert man btw nicht so ins irc
<deem> fossibaer: such einfach nach dem namen
<fossibaer> sorry deem 
<fossibaer> oki
<basti1985> hallo ... ich versuch mich grad mal wieder an kvm und dem netzwerk. nm-applet ist ausgeschalten. allerdings blick ich hier gard nicht mehr durch zwischen br0 tap irgendeinem vboxnet (wo auch immer das jetzt her kommt)  dabei soll doch nur der gast ins LAN/WAN kommen
<fossibaer> hab ich gemacht und eine einzige fundstelle gefunden, die kubuntu betrifft, viellleicht kannst du mir sagen, wie du die stelle liest, deem ... http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samsung-scx-4016-multifunktionsteil-geht-nich/?highlight=Tbaustell+Zsamsung+Zscx+4216#post-679313
<shetlandpony> fossibaer's url: http://tinyurl.com/3uylxm9 |        Samsung scx-4016 Multifunktionsteil geht nicht › Hardware › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<fossibaer> (ich bekomme dieses geraet geschenkt, ich kann es aber nur nehmen, wenn es aussicht auf erfolg hat)
<basti1985> hatte auch schon mal tap0 eth0 und wlan0 in der br0 drin doch dann ging das inet nicht mehr und auch die LAN LED war aus.
<basti1985> kann mir jemnd sagen/helfen das der client (debian) ins netz kommt
<Gruenkohl> Aus meinem Notebook kommt unter Ubuntu kein Ton. Was kann ich tun, dass Skype und andere Anwendungen funktionieren können?
<basti1985> Gruenkohl in wie fern kein ton, was für ein NB
<basti1985> soundkarte wiki?
<deem> fossibaer: also das was ich da so bei google rauslese sollte der drucker voll unterstützt sein
<fossibaer> suui danke deem, ich nehm in
<deem> ,samsung? fossibaer 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber samsung
<deem> fossibaer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker
<Gruenkohl> soweit ich es bisher erkennen kann, hängt es an dem integrierten Soundchip. Unter Windows läuft alles mit einem Realtek-Programm. Ich habe auch bereits ein solches Programm für Linux gedownloadet, weiss jedoch nicht, wie es eichtig zu installieren ist (wenn es denn das Richtige ist). 
<deem> Gruenkohl: kannst du mal bitte die ausgabe von "sudo lshw | grep audio" in ein pastebin packen?
<deem> ,paste? Gruenkohl 
<shetlandpony> Gruenkohl: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Gruenkohl> deem, werde ich tun. Dauert einen Moment.
<deem> Gruenkohl: es kann auch sein, dass du "grep Audio" nehmen musst
<deem> Gruenkohl: und dann noch die ausgabe von "amixer" in einem pastebin bitte
<sdx23> oder auch "grep -i audio"
<deem> sdx23: jenau =)
<Gruenkohl> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396381/
<deem> Gruenkohl: mach mal ein "sudo lshw | grep -i audio" bitte
<Gruenkohl> deem, da passiert nichts.
<deem> komisch
<deem> aber alsa zeigt deine soundkarte an
<deem> wie schaut dass denn in der lautstärkreglung aus? sind da alle regler oben?
<Gruenkohl> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396383
<levu> hi, immer wenn ich eine kamera dran stecke, kommt ja so ein fenster "was wollen sie mache, ordner öffnen etc.", ich will das für eine kamera deaktivieren, aber eben nicht für alle kameras, wie mach ich das?
<deem> Gruenkohl: schau mal in der konsole mit "alsamixer" ob alle regler oben sind
<deem> ansonsten sieht das gut aus. das device wird erkannt
<Gruenkohl> Das sieht schön aus. Kannst Du mir sagen, wie ich mal einen Sound abspielen kann. Wo finde ich eine wav-Datei?
<deem> Gruenkohl: öffne einfach einen browsr und geh auf youtube :D
<Gruenkohl> ok
<Gruenkohl> Es kommt ein Video aber kein Ton.
<deem> Gruenkohl: hast du mal im alsamixer geschaut ob alle regler oben sind?
<Gruenkohl> Es sind nicht alle oben.
<deem> Gruenkohl: welche sind es nicht?
<Gruenkohl> Kann ich das Bild auch pasten?
<deem> wenn du ein screenshot davon machst und das irgendwo hochlädst
<Gruenkohl> Also Master, PCM, Front und Speker
<Gruenkohl> sorry speaker stehen auf etwa 50 %
<smuggman> leute ich hab auch mal eine frage... nutze jetzt compiz statt metacity - seit dem kann ich die anwendungen in der taskleiste nicht mehr frei sortieren . Gibt es da eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit ?
<k1l> smuggman: 11.04 mit unity oder wie?
<smuggman> genau
<smuggman> nein ohne unity
<smuggman> mit der classic ansicht
<k1l> also ubuntu classic aka gnome2
<smuggman> genau
<Gruenkohl> Also aus alsamixer entnehme ich, dass mein Gerät ein HDA-Intel und der Chip ein Realtek ALC833. Für den hat Realtek ein Programm bereitgestellt.
<deem> Gruenkohl: normalerweise musst du nichts nachinstallieren und ich würde dir auch nicht empfehlen irgendwas nachzuinstallieren
<deem> aber ich weiß leider auch nicht weiter. vielleicht kann ja ein anderer übernehmen
<Gruenkohl> Dieses Programm enthält einen install-Skript. In der Beschreibung dazu heist es: Please check Development tool kit on your OS.
<Gruenkohl> Was ist damit gemeint?
<deem> l
<Wedelwolf> l?
<Funfood> l!
<deem> fc!
<Wedelwolf> und das mit nur EINEM buchstaben. </offtopic>
<[4-tea-2]> nabend. Ich hab 'ne ATI HD-Karte an einem Monitor mit FullHD-Auflösung und Schrift sieht unglaublich schlecht aus. Schwarz auf grau ist fast unleserlich, weil die senkrechten Striche einen weißen Schatten haben.
<deem> ,ati? [4-tea-2], da mal reingeschaut?
<deem> ,ati? [4-tea-2], da mal reingeschaut
<deem> pony?
<[4-tea-2]> Mach ich 'nen Screenshot und vergrößer den, ist der Schatten weg, hat also nix mit dem Rendering des Textes zu tun. Unter Windows sieht Schrift perfekt aus.
<[4-tea-2]> Wer issen da schuld? Der ATI-Treiber?
<[4-tea-2]> Schläft das Pony schon?
<sdx23> [4-tea-2]: Wie angeschlossen?
<[4-tea-2]> sdx23: DVI
<grossing> [4-tea-2], das pony mag wohl die [ ] in deinem Nick nicht
<sdx23> Aha. Hm. Was sagt xrandr -q # dazu?
<[4-tea-2]> sdx23: pastebin?
<sdx23> [4-tea-2]: am besten, ja.
<[4-tea-2]> http://pastebin.com/ybMxctE4
<[4-tea-2]> Die Schrift an DFP3 is übrigens schön, DFP4 ist das Problem.
<sdx23> [4-tea-2]: oh. Ich hätte ja jetzt gesagt, es liegt am Antialiasing, aber wenn sie auf einem Montior passt und nur auf dem anderen nicht, dann wohl ehr nicht.
<[4-tea-2]> sdx23: Das hab ich testweise komplett abgeschaltet, weil ich auch dachte, dass das Subpixel-Rendering die Ursache sein könnte.
<sdx23> [4-tea-2]: Na dann wird's wohl tatsächlich näher am Treiber und/oder Monitor liegen. Wüsste ich nichts weiter zu.
<[4-tea-2]> Der Monitor kann halt schöne Schrift, wenn ich in die Spielekonsole boote. Bleibt wohl echt nur der Treiber.
<[4-tea-2]> Der Open-Source-Treiber hat das gleiche Problem. Nixverstan.
<Tyres> Kann mir jemand vill bei meiner apache2 config helfen ?
<deem> Tyres: crossposting ist böse
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-28
<aroedl__> hi
<aroedl__> ich kann mit meinem irc client nicht den  #huhn channel joinen
<aroedl__> ist das kaputt?
<dAnjou> ich seh das ubuntu-problem nich. in welchem netzwerk is der?
<Guschtel> ,ot? aroedl__ 
<Guschtel> hm bot kaputt?
<stuck_> Hi
<stuck_> Beim update 10.04 auf 10.10 bleibt die aktualisierung hängen bei "Richte php5-cli ein (5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5) ..."
<stuck_> was kann ich tun?
<Guest37010> kann man unter einem 64-bit ubuntu auch 32-bit programme installueren ?
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir hier jemand sagen, wie ich einen VPN-service (itshidden.com) in Ubuntu benutze? Die domain (vpn.itshidden.com) habe ich schon im Network-Manager erstellt, aber wie *benutze" ich die Verbindung nun? Oder geschieht das automatisch?
<bekks> moin
<unicom> Hallo, weiß wer wie man mit nvidia-settings nen zweiten Monitor an oder ausschalten kann per commandline? Also so in der Art: "nvidia-settings -a DFP-0=0"
<Blindie> irgendwie hab ich verbindungsprobleme
<Blindie> mit nem ping von 6000 von mir zum proxz :(
<ppq> robert: 'zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz' da stehen andere model optionen wie 'laptop' drin die du mal durchprobieren könntest
<nomike> hi
<nomike> Ich hab das Problem, dass die Unity Applicationbar ständig meine Programmfenster überragt. Das soll ja soweit ich es verstanden habe auch so sein, aber die Applicationbar verschwindet nie.
<nomike> Hier ein Beispiel: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/bildschirmfotonomikepil.png/
<robert> ppq - du meinst also bei "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" statt "laptop" die anderen mal ausprobieren wie "auto, ideapad" usw.?
<nomike> Ich kann also keine Applikationen maximieren weil ich sonst den linken Teil nicht lesen kann. Wie bringe ich die AppBar dazu sich zu hiden wenn ich sie nicht brauche?
<ppq> robert: genau
<bekks> nomike: "sich zu verstecken".
<nomike> In CompizConfigSettignsManager hab ich bei "Hide Launcher" "Autohide" eingestellt. Aber das scheint nicht zu greifen
<nomike> bekks: ja, das meinte ich
<robert> ppq - ok danke, hab ich ja einiges zu tun, melde mich die tage wieder obs geklappt hat, schönen tag noch.
<ppq> robert: viel erfolg..
<Mrokii> nomike: Seltsam, bei mir hat das mit AutoHide funktioniert...
<nomike> Ich hab gerade über das Menü rechts oben eine guest session aufgemacht, da gings auch nicht, also an meinem Useraccount liegts nicht. Dass dürfte Systemglobal sein.
<Wedelwolf> wie hiess nochmal der konfigurationsmanager fuer nautilus und so? gdm-manager oder gconf?
<nomike> gconftool(-2) wenn du die command line version meinst
<Wedelwolf> ne die gui-version
<nomike> gconf-editor
<nomike> brb....ich meld mich mal neu an...
<Medics> Ist es möglich in 10.04 das Terminal so zu konfigurieren, dass es immer mit 132x43 Zeichen startet?
<sdx23> Medics: Das hängt mitunter vom Terminalemulator und vom Windowmanager ab. Soll heißen: In vielen Fällen ist es möglich.
<Medics> sdx23: 10.04 mit Gnome Standardinstallation
<Medics> sdx23: Okay. Ich habs selbst gemerkt. Ich hatte die Frage falsch gestellt...
<Medics> sdx23: Wie kann ich das konfigurieren?
<sdx23> Medics: Hm, ich wüsste nicht, dass das gnome-terminal das von sich aus kann, wobei ich's aber auch nicht so besonders gut kenne. Demnach bliebe der Weg über den Windowmanager.
<sdx23> Medics: Hier gibt es devilspie, damit lassen sich Fenstereinstellungen festlegen.
<sdx23> ,devilspie? Medics 
<Wedelwolf> Kann man bei ubuntu 10.04 irgendwo manuell den Startsound festlegen?
<sdx23> hm, oder eben ohne Pony: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie
<Medics> danke sdx23. ich versuchs mal
<ppq> Wedelwolf: afaik ist das ein einfacher autostart, den könntest du anpassen
<nomike> Medics: Falls es noch um das gnome-terminal problem geht (war kurz nicht da): Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen (<ctrl>+<shift>+<v>), erstes Tab, "Benutzerdefinierte größe des Terminals als Vorgabe verwenden"
<nomike> So, ich hab mich abgemeldet und mit Unity2D neu angemeldet, dafunktioniert das hiding...
<nomike> Vielleicht ist meine VGA-Karte einfach nur dumm  (Geforce FX 5200 ist halt doch schon ein bissi älter)
<Medics> nomike: Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen gibt es nicht. Nur Bearbeiten -> Profileinstellungen und dort finde ich "Benutzerdefinierte [...]" nicht
<ppq> Wedelwolf: wenn man da keinen dateinamen angeben kann, kannst du den auch deaktivieren und nen eigenen autostart anlegen, 'aplay /pfad/zur/datei.wav'. oder halt in /usr/share/sounds/ die datei ausfindig machen, löschen/verschieben und deinen sound da rein tun.. sollte eigentlich unproblematisch sein, da ein update dieser sounds ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist (dabei würde das wieder überschrieben werden)
<Wedelwolf> muss es ne .wav sein?
<ppq> Wedelwolf: für aplay: ja. ansonsten gehen wohl auch andere formate, ogg vorbis ist das glaub ich was da schon liegt
<Wedelwolf> danke haabs gefunden
<nomike> Medics: sorry, ich meinte "Bearbeiten" , "Profile", "Bearbeiten"
<Wedelwolf> nennt sich desktop-logout.ogg
<Wedelwolf> *login 
<Medics> nomike: Geht nicht... Siehe: https://trash.ctdo.de/b/577pzwwz369
<nomike> Medics, Was für eine Version hast du?
<nomike> Ich hab 2.32.1 (ubuntu 11.04), vielleicht kann deine dass noch nicht
<nomike> Medics, aber ich glaube mit der Frage bist du in #gnome sowieso besser aufgehoben
<nomike> (oder #gnome.de #gnome-de wie auch immer)
<Medics> nomike: ich frag mal bei gnome nach. danke dir
<nomike> nP
<bullgard4> Was bedeutet die Pidgin-Meldung: "_Unverified_ conversation with abc@def started"?
<unicom> @bullgard4 - d.h. OTR wird benützt aber die Teilnehmer wurden nicht authentifiziert
<stuck_> Nach dem Update auf 11.04 kennt eclipse kein PHP mehr??
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<Medics> nomike: Hab ne Lösung für mich gefunden: gnome-terminal --geometry=132x43
<wangata> hi leute kann mir eventuell jemand helfen bei meinem Grafikkarten Problem ?
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> nc -u -l -p 4919 Kann mir jemand sagen was na diesem netcat Kommando falsch ist? Was ich machen möchte ist einen Router zu monitoren, der per udp auf port 4919 eine bestimmte Meldung beim Booten verschickt.
<fr00d> -u für udp -l für listen und mit -p den Port angeben...
<fr00d> Aber ich bekomme nur die Usage angezeigt.
<Gruenkohl> Soundproblem unter Ubuntu beschrieben in "http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/291". Wer kann helfen?
<bullgard4> wangata: Bitte beschreibe Deine Situation genauer.
<wangata> Ich habe eine Exoten Grafikkarte sie heißt SIS m671 und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich noch weiter verfahren soll.. ich kenne mich nicht ausreichend dafür aus um das Problem der Treiber installation selbst lösen zu können. die Xorg Config, welche ich anlegen soll crashed mir jedesmal das system
<fr00d> Hab's gefunden, nc.traditional kann das.
<bekks> wangata: Was bedeuted "crashed mir das System"?
<wangata> ich probiere es zu rebooten, problem ist das er nur bis in die Console kommt und dann keinen Desktop mehr simulieren kann.
<bekks> Desktop simulieren?
<bekks> Wie was wo?
<wangata> naja also das er nicht mehr auf den gnome desktop zurück kommt
<d0x> Hi, gibt es PCI-Karten die einen HDMI Eingang haben, damit das eingehende HDMI Signal angezeigt werden kann?
<d0x> mit passenden treiber fuer ubuntu
<bekks> Es gibt Grafikkarten, die einen HDMI Eingang haben, aber nicht als PCI.
<[4-tea-2]> Kommt da nicht sofort die Contentpolizei, wenn man einen HDMI-Eingang hat?
<[4-tea-2]> Oder sind das HDMI-aber-ohne-HDCP-Eingänge?
<wangata> nunja dann werde ich wohl ehr ubuntu deinstallieren müssen wies ausschaut
<d0x> bekks: PCIe_
<d0x> ?
<bekks> Schon eher, ja.
<d0x> bekks: vielden dank
<schrottplatz> guten tag
<schrottplatz> ich binutze ubuntu 11.04
<schrottplatz> ich habe probleme mit usb massenspeichern
<schrottplatz> mein ubuntu tut sie nicht mounten
<ppq> schrottplatz: manuell mounten schon probiert? siehe ubuntuusers wiki --> "mount"
<schrottplatz> hm ich glaube es liegt an meinem card reader
<schrottplatz> ich glaube er kann dne hc standert nicht
<ppq> :D
<ppq> standert...
<jokrebel> hi
<Borito> hi. wie kann ich einem ordner einen weiteren nutzer zuweisen? www-data benötigt da noch schreibrchte
<sdx23> Borito: Das geht nicht. Jedenfalls nicht einfach. Aber vermutlich willst du sowieso ehr die Gruppe des Verzeichnisses ändern.
<Borito> mir gehts nur darum, das www-data ind as verzeichniss schreiben darf
<Borito> und halt der andere nutzer auch
<sdx23> Borito: Du kannst das Verzeichnis der Gruppe www-data zuordnen und ggf. noch ein g+w setzen.
<sdx23> Ob das die sinnvollste Lösung ist, hängt vom konkreten Fall ab.
<Borito> ./chown user:www-data?
<sdx23> Exakt.
<malformed> hallo channel - gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen slebsterstellten kontextmenü-eintrag nur für bestimmt dateien anzeigen zu lassen? Ich habe mir einen erstellt, der auf pdfsizeopt verweis und der soll nur bei pdfs auftauchen…
<ppq> malformed: ich hab da keine ahnung von, aber vielleicht kann man irgendwo den mime typ festlegen?
<malformed> ppq: Das habe ich versucht, bin aber nicht sicher, wie er heissen muss - versuche es mit MimeType=application/pdf
<usch> Hi, ich habe TeXlive von DVD (ISO) mit ./install-tl installiert, aber sobale ich z.B. Kile aus den Repos installieren will, werden mir die ganzen TeXlive-Pakete vorgeschlagen zu installieren. Die Dateien sind unter /usr/local/texlive/2010/ vorhanden. Wie kann ich verhindern, dass die ganzen Pakete nochmal heruntergeladen werden müssen, nur im Kile zu installieren?
<usch> im := um
<usch> Habe gerade eine Variante gefunden und teste diese nun.
<Orcor> hab mein MP3-Player an Pc USB angeschlossen nix wir erkannt aber in Windoof geht alles wunder bar was kann ich machen ?
<malformed> @usch: du musst  deinem system sagen, dass die pakete da sind, mit equivs…
<Orcor> ?
<malformed> usch: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kile-mit-texlive/
<usch> malformed: Genau diese Variante probiere ich gerade aus. Mal gucken, ob es klappt. Danke
<lolmatic> hallo
<Orcor> kann niemand helfen?
<malformed> Orcor: läuft amarok bei dir?
<lolmatic> wie kriege ich 3d beschleunigung in wine? anstelle von buttons usw. sehe ich in spielen nur rechtecke.
<lolmatic> directx9 ist installiert
<Orcor> was ist amarok
<ppq> Orcor: 'dmesg | pastebinit' nach dem anstecken
<Orcor> hmm bei mir ist nicht mal amarok instaliert hab ich gerade gemerkt
<Orcor> wenn ich den anshcließe an usb passiert rein gar nix
<bekks> Orcor: Dann mach bitte, was ppq dir sagte.
<Orcor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614187/
<Orcor> und nun ?
<Orcor> bekks das hab ich gemacht und nun 
<bekks> Ich würde spontan sagen, dass das Ding defekt ist.
<Orcor> kann nicht sein 
<Orcor> das funktioniert ohne Probleme
<Orcor> auc unter Windows
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<Orcor> nur nicht unter Ubuntu
<bekks> Wie man an den Fehlermeldungen sieht.
<Orcor> wie kann das kaputt sein wenn ich jeden Tag Musik hören tue und sobalsd am windows anschließe wird alles erkannt
<envy> wie kann ich unter ubuntu ein bootable usb stick machen wo ich windows7 als bs nehme (windows7.iso) vorhanden
<D-FENS> Hi
<ppq> Orcor: 'lsusb', usb id raussuchen und nach der id googeln zusammen mit "ubuntu" oder "linux"
<D-FENS> ich will nen Backup von pidgin einspielen (.purple) habs von meinem anderen rechner. Wenn ich Pidgin nun starte, sind meine Daten leider nicht übernommen, sondern er hat nen anderen acc drin. Frage mich wo der herkommt.Habe zuvor nämlich den .purple order gelöscht gehabt.
<ppq> envy: meines wissens geht das leider nicht.. theoretisch könnte man 'winsetupfromusb' unter wine mal ausprobieren, aber keine ahnung ob das läuft
<dAnjou> envy: das is wohl eher n windows-problem
<dAnjou> ppq: windows läuft vom usb-stick?
<ppq> ja
<envy> ich möchte einen normalen bootablen stick damit ich danach windows auf einem rechner ohne cd laufwerk installierne kann
<envy> nicht wie eine livecd
<Orcor> was kann ich machen das es erkannt wird?
<bekks> Orcor: In dem du tust, was Dir gerade gesagt wurde.
<D-FENS> Pidgin muss die Proile wohl noch wo anders speichern, denn mein alter bonjour acc ist noch drin, obwohl ich den .purple ordner deleted hab
<D-FENS> "profile"
<Orcor> bekks das hab ich gemahct
<Orcor> hab denn link heir gesendet und weiter weis ich nich tmehr
<Orcor> das gerät is taber nich tkaputt weil ich jeden Tag musik hören tue usw
<bekks> 0528 160038 < ppq> Orcor: 'lsusb', usb id raussuchen und nach der id googeln zusammen mit "ubuntu" oder "linux"
<bekks> Das hast Du noch nicht getan.
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> weil ich denn Befehl nich tweis
<Orcor> was ist das 0528...
<Frickel-Work> sein datum vom client
<Orcor> welche id ist die richtige wenn ich lsusb eingebe wegen mein mp3
<D-FENS> hmmpf. keiner da der pidgin nutzt? ;) hab einfach /home/userx/.purple auf nen anderen rechhner kopiert,also .purple in /home/usery/
<Frickel-Work> Orcor: die, die bei dem mp3player steht
<Orcor> da steht nix von mp3
<Frickel-Work> Orcor: was erwartest du denn, was da steht? "SuperDupermp3Player" mit blinkenden Pfeil?
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 06f8:3008 Guillemot Corp. 
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc 
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 01f3:52c0  
<Orcor> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Orcor> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Frickel-Work> ...
<Orcor> ???
<Frickel-Work> ,paste? Orcor 
<Orcor> sorry
<Orcor> hab die seite nicht mehr im kopf
<Frickel-Work> ,paste? Orcor 
<dAnjou> google
<D-FENS> PASTEBIN.COM
<Frickel-Work> kein pony ...
<Orcor> aber da steht trotzdem nix mit mp3
<Frickel-Work> ich wette, dass es dieser ist: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1267:0210 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc
<Orcor> ich hab aber nix vom logic
<dAnjou> Orcor: "wegen mein mp3" ist ja auch nicht gerade ne produktbezeichnung, oder?
<Orcor> mp3player von Archos vision
<dAnjou> Frickel-Work: das is eher nen eingabegerät
<Frickel-Work> dAnjou: hab ich auch gerade ergooglet ;)
<Orcor> hmm dann geht halt nix unter ubuntu schade
<Frickel-Work> wenigstens einer, der das macht
<Frickel-Work> Orcor: installiere windows
<Frickel-Work> und nutze dies
<Orcor> ne
<Frickel-Work> ernstgemeinter tipp
<Orcor> weil ich weis das es da geht
<Orcor> hab ja mein win auf andere platte aber arbeiten tue ich gerne in Linux 
<Orcor> windows hab nur zum zocken 
<lolmatic> wie kriege ich 3d beschleunigung in wine? anstelle von buttons usw. sehe ich in spielen nur rechtecke.
<Orcor> es muß doch zu schaffen sein denn mp3 player unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen
<Frickel-Work> Orcor: bestimmt
<Orcor> und wie
<Orcor> google findet auch nix
<Frickel-Work> frag google, du hast alle informationen vor dir liegen, wir nicht und da du ja sehr gesprächig bist, was informationen angeht, kann dir auch keiner helfen hier
<Orcor> ?
<D-FENS> Pit, du nen Plan wieso mein Pidgin das Backup nicht frisst?
<Orcor> toller support
<D-FENS> Komm mal runter Orcor 
<Orcor> bin unten
<Orcor> nur mir kann nich tgeholfen werden schade
<lolmatic> Orcor: was is das problem?
<Orcor> hab ich schon geschrieben oben
<Orcor> das mein mp3 player unter linux nicht erkannt wird aber unter windos schon
<Longbottom> lolmatic: Schon ins wiki geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WINE#3D
<lolmatic> Orcor: was steht denn im log wenn du ihn einsteckst?
<Orcor> nix
<Orcor> da passiert rein garnix
<Orcor> der wird unter ubuntu nicht erkannt
<lolmatic> brauchst du unter windows extra treiber für das ding oder hast du den da auch einfach eingesteckt? jedenfalls sollte beim einstecken was in den dazugehörigen logs stehen.
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> unter win stecke es an dann kommt gleich ordner
<Orcor> und unter linux wird nix erkannt nix kommt 
<lolmatic> Orcor: mach mal den systemprotokollbetrachter auf und steck dann das ding aus und ein
<Antiqua> Orcor, was war das nochmal für ein mp3-Player genau?
<lolmatic> ich hätte noch nen ipod zu verkaufen ;) der funktioniert wunderbar unter allen betriebssystemen :D
<Orcor> Archos Vision 8GB
<Orcor> wo finde ich systemprotokollbetrachter?
<lolmatic> system
<lolmatic> systemverwaltung
<lolmatic> wenn du das ding aus und einsteckst sollte lings die schrift fett werden wenn sich was ändert im log
<lolmatic> das kannste dann mal kopieren
<lolmatic> wow links mit g :D
<lolmatic> was tippe ich hier zusammen ^_^
<Orcor> lolmatic verstehe dich nicht
<Orcor> wo finde  ich was nun 
<unicom> @Orcor - manche MP3-Player funktionieren einfach nicht gut unter Linux - manchmal hilft ab- und anstecken oder neustarten 
<Orcor> wieviel monate muß ich es noch ausprobieren 
<Orcor> jetzt hab ich 20 mal an und ab gesteckt einffach tot
<unicom> @Orcor - hab hier auch nen mp3 player der rumzickt, manchmal gehts sogar
<unicom> @orcor - du kannst im syslog nachsehen ob da ne meldung erscheint, dass das system erkennt das was angesteckt wurde
<Orcor> ich sags noch mal meiner wird aber überhaupt nicht erkannt nicht mal mein kartelesegerät
<Orcor> wo finde ich syslog
<Orcor> kenen mich nich taus
<lolmatic> jo ich merks
<unicom> System->Systemverwaltung->Systemprotokoll
<lolmatic> Longbottom: das hat leider auch nichts gebracht
<bekks> Orcor: BRauchst Du nicht mehr z utun, haben wir vorhin schon geprüft.
<Longbottom> lolmatic: Schade, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr.
<bekks> Linux erkennt DEINEN Player nicht sauber. Du hast ja sicher vorhin gegoogled, und das auch herausgefunden.
<Orcor> ne
<bekks> Dann tu das.
<Orcor> hab da nix gescheides finden können
<bekks> Welche USB ID hat dein Player?
<Orcor> es ist ein gerät das unter linux nicht erkannt wird hab ich rausgefundne genauso wie mein kartenlesegerät
<bekks> Ja, dann weisst Du doch schon alles.
<bekks> Ende der GEschichte - dein Player wird unter Linux nicht erkannt, und man kann das nicht ändern.
<lolmatic> Orcor: ipod nano 4g 8 gb zu verkaufen incl case und displayschutzfolie :D
<Orcor> lolmatic in privat fenster ha dir alles gesendet hast nicht reagiert drauf
<lolmatic> jo
<lolmatic> sowas wird bei mir standardmäßig geblockt
<lolmatic> :D
<Orcor> und was kannst du daraus lesen?
<bekks> Orcor: Er liest daraus, dass er ungefragte Queries blockiert.
<Orcor> verstehe das nicht
<Orcor> was tut der blocken?
<lolmatic> ich lese daraus, dass du dich eher ein bisschen mehr mit deinem ubuntu befassen solltest und dir evtl hardware kaufst, die auch unterstützt wird.
<Orcor> gibts mp3player extra für ubuntu?
<bekks> Orcor: Er blockt das, was Du ihm privat geschrieben hast, weil Du vorher nicht gefragt hast, ob er das überhaupt lesen will.
<lolmatic> ne, aber viele unterstützte
<lolmatic> zB ipods
<bekks> Orcor: Nein, aber sehr viele sehr gut von Ubuntu unterstützte.
<Orcor> und wie kann ich es machen das der es lesen kann?
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<lolmatic> rofl :D
<Orcor> lol
<unicom> @Orcor - geh zum Händler und tausch ihn um
<Orcor> ne
<bekks> Er will es nicht lesen, weil Du nicht fragst, ob er es lesen will, und er blockiert es.
<lolmatic> verkauf ihn bei ebay und kauf dir nen ipod
<Orcor> und wie kann man es machen das dr es lesen kann
<unicom> @Orcor - schreib die Herstellerfirma an und bezahl die Entwicklungskosten 
<Orcor> ipod find eich nicht so toll hab keine lust auf extra software
<bekks> Orcor: Unsinn.
<lolmatic> Orcor: oder du wirst kernelentwickler und hackst solange an dem ding rum bis es erkannt wird.
<bekks> Ich habe sowohl einen iPod als auch ein iPhone und brauche keine zusätzliche Software.
<Orcor> mein kollege mußte  was mahcen damit der auch normale mp3s drauf machenkann weil die wo der net gekauft hat konnte nicht drauf laden 
<lolmatic> und mein android funktioniert auch wunderbar, sowie der ipod :D
<lolmatic> langsam frag ich mich ob er trollt
<bekks> Orcor: Dann hat dein Kollege keine Ahnung. Ende der Diskussion.
<Orcor> doch
<bekks> Was bedeutet "Ende" für Dich?
<Orcor> der mußte mit der einen software alles hoch laden weil einfach so rüber ziehen ging net 
<bekks> Vielen Dank für das GEspräch, ab jetzt lese ich Dich auch nicht mehr.
<Orcor> laut google muss man ins innere rien von gerät sowas wie bios  und dann etwas deaktiiren
<lolmatic> lol
<lolmatic> ich krieg hier einen lacher nach dem anderen
<Orcor> das tat der auch und sihe da nun geht alles was vorhin nich tging
<lolmatic> wie kriege ich 3d beschleunigung in wine? anstelle von buttons usw. sehe ich in spielen nur rechtecke.
<Orcor> weil der über itunes es nciht mahcen wollte
<lolmatic> (intel, ubuntu 11.04, wine 1.3
<lolmatic> )
<lolmatic> :P
<bekks> ,appdb? lolmatic 
<bekks> lolmatic: Hast du in der App-DB von wine geschaut, ob Du überhaupt die richtige Wine-Version hast?
<lolmatic> bekks: ich hab es mit 1.2 und 1.3 versucht und so an die 10-15 spiele. überall dasselbe.
<bekks> lolmatic: Dann schau bitte in der App-DB nach, um zu sehen, welche Wineversion Du für dein Spiel genau brauchst.
<lolmatic> mir wirds langsam zu blöd mit der wine 3d geschichte. ich versuchs jetzt mal mit starcraft :)
<wehe> Hallo, ich habe einen Neuen Rechner (erstmalig mit 64-bit ubuntu) und Scwierigkeiten mit dem Scaling-Governor. Die Taktrate scheint sich nicht reduzieren zu lassen. Auffällig finde ich, daß das powernow-k8 modul im lsmod nicht auftaucht. modprobe powernow-k8 hat aber nicht gemeckert und im kern.log finden sich auch ein paar powernow-k8 Einträge.
<wehe> Kann mir da jemand ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen?
<bekks> Das powernow-k8 Modul ist bekannterweise ziemlich kaputt.
<wehe> Auf meinem alten Rechner (32-bit ubuntu) mit einem alten Athlon 5000+ ging's noch ganz gut.
<wehe> bekks: und was glaubst Du, kann ich da machen?
<bekks> Nichts. Außer es überhaupt nicht zu benutzen.
<wehe> bekks: also das Ding immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit die kilowatts durchjagen lassen?
<bekks> Ja.
<Oins> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den externen Monitor (am Laptop) als Primärgerät definiere, damit das unity panel darauf liegt?
<ppq> Oins: hängt von deiner grafikkarte und dem verwendeten treiber ab.. xrandr, disper, nvidia-settings, catalyst bla blub control center...
<ppq> Oins: alternativ kannst du mal gucken, ob man das im bios einstellen kann, geht manchmal
<Oins> ppq: hab das bis vor kurzem mit xrandr gemacht. aber das klappt seit kurzem nicht mehr.
<ppq> Oins: k, ich kenne mich mit xrandr zwar nicht aus, aber schreib trotzdem bitte mal ne ausführliche fehler-/problembeschreibung, evtl. kann dir jemand anders dann helfen
<Oins> ppq: Hab eine Onboard Intel Karte, also wird mir nvidia und disper nicht viel weiter helfen. im ControlCenter hab ich das auch nicht gefunden. Wo könnte das da sein?
<Oins> Der Befehl war "xrandr --output VGA1 --primar". Danach passiert einfach nichts. Auch keine Fehlermeldung etc
<ppq> --primary meinst du?
<Oins> ppq: ja, sry, tippfehler
<Oins> bis vor kurzem hat er dann einfach das panel rüber gezogen. Jetzt passiert einfach gar nichts.
<Oins> Wenn ich ein unity --restart mache, dann klappt es, aber danach ist meine ganze Einstellung vom panel zerschossen.
<drgriffin> abend zusammen
<drgriffin> bei einer meiner verschlüsselten partitionen habe ich ein kleines problem: cryptsetup luksDump zeitgt mir dass alle meine Key Slots "disabled" sind
<drgriffin> aber muss nicht mindestens ein key slot vorhanden sein (enabled), damit ich die platte entschlüsseln kann?
<ppq> drgriffin: ja. wie hast du das geschafft?!
<drgriffin> okay, ich glaube ich habe verloren: Cannot add key slot, all slots disabled and no volume key provided.
<drgriffin> keine ahnung
<drgriffin> ich hatte eine zweite externe platte, die ich verschlüsselt habe
<drgriffin> eventuelle bei der verschlüsselung der zweiten platte, hat er mir gleichzeitig die erste zerschossen
<bekks> drgriffin: Nein, hat er nicht. Du hast irgendwas getan.
<drgriffin> naja scheinbar habe ich es irgendwie geschafft den letzten keyslot zu löschen
<drgriffin> Kann man vielleicht einen Key "wiederherstellen" bzw. hart in einen Slot schreiben?
<alarmschaben> drgriffin:  da ist doch Deine Antwort: der Volume Key! Hast Du den vielleicht noch?
<drgriffin> Ich habe nie einen volume key erstellt. Wird der irgendwie automatisch mit gemacht? oder kann ich den irgendwie "wiederherstellen" ?
<bekks> drgriffin: Nein, beides nicht.
<drgriffin> was ist eigentlich der volume key?
<drgriffin> habe ich bisher nicht in verbindung mit luks gehört
<alarmschaben> drgriffin: Möglicherweise hast Du ihn ja auf einer anderen Maschine gespeichert? 
<alarmschaben> So à la "Passwort merken"?
<drgriffin> scheinbar ist der volume key, der "master key" mit dem die daten letztendlich verschlüsselt werden
<drgriffin> während die einzelnen passwörter in den key slots nur zugriff auf den master key / volume key erlauben
<drgriffin> nach meinem bisherigen verständnis
<drgriffin> danke an alle für eure hilfe. aber es scheint als wären die daten doch verloren
<bekks> Hast Du kein Backup?
<alarmschaben> bekks: auf die Frage hatte ich gewartet... :-D
<drgriffin> bekks: von den daten? leider nein
<drgriffin> ist zwar kein großer verlust, da das meiste nur tv serien waren.
<drgriffin> und paar alte backups
<drgriffin> okay, scheinbar ist es so, wenn alle keys gelöscht werden ist auch der letzte master key aka volume key weg
<drgriffin> und ohne den kommt man nicht mehr an die daten
<drgriffin> ab version 1.2.0 kann man wohl auch den master-key extrahieren und speichern
<drgriffin> luksDump --dump-master-key
<drgriffin> okay, mit dem headerbackup hätte ich die key slots wiederherstellen können... so ein mist
<drgriffin> dann sollte ich das mal schnell für meine anderen festplatten tun ^^
<drgriffin> exit
<drgriffin> -.-
<Gruenkohl> Mein Notebook erzeugt unter Ubuntu keinen Sound. Details über das System sind unter http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/292 zu finden.
<Gruenkohl> Wer kann den Fehler analysieren und weiss Abhilfe?
<Gruenkohl> Ist evtl. ein anderer Kanal besser für die Frage geeignet?
<k1l> Gruenkohl: sound ist nicht wirklich meine baustelle. wenn hier grade keiner anwesend ist, der helfen kann versuchs z.b. mal im forum
<Robert_Zenz> Gruenkohl, du hast im alsamixer kontrolliert das ncihts ausgeschaltet ist?
<Gruenkohl> Robert-Zens: Jetzt ja. kll: wie finde ich das Forum?
<rumpe1> Gruenkohl, alsamixer mal gecheckt?
<Gruenkohl> rumpel: Ja
<smuggman> ich suche einen pci-e x1 2.0 sata Controller (für JBOD), 2 Ports SATA300 - natürlich Linux kompatibel. Hab z.B. highpoint rocket-raid 620 gefunden aber ob der linux kompatibel ist ist für mich gerade fraglich. hat jemand von euch einen vorschlag?
<Robert_Zenz> Gruenkohl, wenn du X-Chat oder einen halbwegs anständigen IRC Client verwendest, kannst du einfach Tab drücken um Namen zu vervollständigen.
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Startvorgang zu analysieren.. was er alles startet, wie lang er für die jeweiligen Programme braucht usw.?
<Gruenkohl> Robert_Zenz, danke; gelernt
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, bootchart
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Danke
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Das bootchart ist nicht gerade einfach zu verstehen.. 
<k1l> dreamon: den prozess, den du analysieren willst ist nicht grade einfach.
<BillyB0b> Hallo, würde gerne wissen ob "shred" nicht mehr in den repos ist,weil ich es nicht mehr finden kann!Und wo kann ich es jetzt herbekommen?Ich Nutze  11.04...
<dreamon> Ich wunder mich das bootchart bei der 145Sekunde aufhört.. aber da gehts bestimmt noch weiter.. 
<rumpe1> BillyB0b, weil es nutzlos ist? :)
<BillyB0b> warum wegen dem jounaling zeugs?
<Robert_Zenz> BillyB0b, auf meinem System standardmäßig installiert...
<BillyB0b> bei mir gibts das nicht mehr...
<smuggman> BillyB0b ist im Paket "coreutils" enthalten ... 
<k1l> BillyB0b: das ist in den coreutils afaik
<k1l> BillyB0b: mach mal "man shred"
<BillyB0b> ah ok muss ich gleich ma gucken
<k1l> ,shred? BillyB0b 
<shetlandpony> BillyB0b: shred ueberschreibt Dateien oder Device-Files (z.B.: Partitionen) und loescht sie danach, wenn gewuenscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dateien, die mit rm geloescht wurden, koennen Dateien, die mit shred ueberschrieben und geloescht worden sind, selbst mit forensischen Mitteln nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/shred
<BillyB0b> hmm komisch scheint installiert zu sein...aber das shredder script welches ich immer benutze funzt jetzt nicht mehr
<k1l> ,fn? BillyB0b 
<shetlandpony> BillyB0b: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<BillyB0b> also coreutils ist installiert und da soll shred ja enthalten sein...aber wenn ich das script ausführe kann er keine dateien mehr überschreiben!Muss wohl neu angepasst werden das script
<k1l> ruf halt shred mal ohne script auf. dann siehst du schon, wo es hakt
<BillyB0b> shred: Fehlendes Dateioperand
<BillyB0b> „shred --help“ gibt weitere Informationen.
<BillyB0b> das kommt dann
<frostschutz> shred ist nutzlos
<smuggman> BillyB0b, dann liegt es wohl an Deinem Script... Schau Dir mal den Script an - möglicherweise werden Optionen benutzt die nicht (mehr) unterstützt werden oder es werden absolute Pfade verwendet zum Programmaufruf
<smuggman> frostschutz, nutzlos ? 
<frostschutz> Ja, siehe auch man shred. Da steht drin daß das mit dem Dateien überschreiben auf einem modernen Dateisystem nicht mehr unbedingt funktioniert. Desweiteren können auch so noch weitere Kopien einer Datei existieren, wenns z.B. ein Office-Dokument ist das mehr als einmal gespeichert wurde (jeder Speichervorgang = eine neue Datei).
<ToastigesEtwas> Hallo, eine kurze Frage bezüglich Gammu/Wammu.
<ToastigesEtwas> Ist es über Wammu möglich, per PC mit Headset ein Telefonat zuführen?
<ToastigesEtwas> Eben wurde ich angerufen, als mein Mobiltelefon mit Wammu verbunden war und ich hatte die Möglichkeit, im Fenster zurückrufen auszuwählen.
<jokrebel> gn8
<Fr4gg0r> seit ubuntu 11 macht firefox bei mir aus stichwörtern keine urls mehr... wo kann ich das denn wieder aktivieren?
<brnfck> Guten Abend, gibt es bei Unity die möglichkeit die "Datei"-Leiste dauerhaft einzublenden?
<Fr4gg0r> ._o
<smuggman> Fr4gg0r: Firefox->Bearbeiten->Einstellungen->Datenschutz->Unter Punkt Adressleiste "Chronik , anzeigen wenn Adressleiste verwendet wird"
<Gomaaz> ich installiere grade ubuntu 10.10 auf einem apple powermac G5 , hatte jemand schonmal das problem nach der installation, dass nachm reboot man beim black screen festhing?
<Gomaaz> ich hatte es neulich bei 11.10 !.... die is aber noch lang nicht final weswegen ich es jetzt nochmal mit der alternate install cd von 10.10 versuche
<Gomaaz> ich tippe auf ein graka problem, dass die treiber irgendwie nicht richtig installiert wurden. dieser opensource RadeonDriver für ati karten (worunter auch meine graka ist) hat bei 11.10 nicht ganz funktioniert
<Gomaaz> das wäre diese anleitung hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Require%20Natty/11.04%20and%20Modesetting%20Only
<shetlandpony> Gomaaz's url: http://tinyurl.com/3rvmskj | The open source ATI driver (xserver-xorg-video-ati) - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Gomaaz> ;)
<Gomaaz> entweder ich hab seit der letzten installation was falsch gemacht, oder es geht einfach nicht
<Gomaaz> ich probiers gleich einfach nochmal
<Gomaaz> brauche ich 11.04 für die radeon driver Oo?
<Zyler537> nabend, jemand da der sich bissel mit dm crypt auskennt ?
<k1l_> ,wf? Zyler537 
<shetlandpony> Zyler537: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<mcas> kann ich per konsole bei ner umts verbindung die aktuelle funkzelle auslesen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Aber was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<mcas> wie heisst das tool unter ubuntu?
<Zyler537> Habe versucht ein Distributionts-Upgrade durchzuführen. Mein System ist mit dm-crypt verschlüsselt. Das Upgrade ist Fehlgeschlagen. Nach einem Reboot und eingabe meines Passwortes bekomme ich immer "Device / is not ready or dont exist", gleuiche problem mit "/tmp","/boot","/dev/mapper/swap", habe auch ältere kernelversionen probiert, überall das selbe problem
<bekks> mcas: Wie heisst welches Tool?
<mcas> umts stati abfragen
<bekks> Zyler537: Zeit, das BAckup einzuspielen.
<Zyler537> schön wäres
<Zyler537> -.-
<Zyler537> :-D
<frostschutz> Zyler537: eventuell nur das initramfs/initrd update vergessen? wie siehts von einer live cd aus?
<Zyler537> noch nicht probiert, müsste mir erst eine loaden
<bekks> Zyler537: "laden".
<frostschutz> beamen
<Zyler537> gibts ne möglichkeit von windows auf die dm.crypt partitionen zuzugreifen ?
<bekks> Zyler537: Was genau ging denn schief beim Update? 
<bekks> Zyler537: Nein.
<Zyler537> Genau kann ich das nicht mehr sagen, errinere mich nur das in der Console stand, das nur lese rechte vorhanden sind keine schreibrechte
<Zyler537> ich weiß ist ne doofe umschreibung
<Zyler537> :-D
<Zyler537> War auf jednefall ne ellenlange fehlermeldung in nem fenster wo man nicht mal den okay button mehr sehen konnte
<bekks> Und WELCHE...?
<Zyler537> bin jetzt auch nicht der erfahrenste linux user, habe dm-crypt auch nur nach howto ausgesetzt
<Zyler537> ja, ich kanns dir nicht genau sagen welche fehlermeldung das war
<bekks> Und ungenau...?
<Zyler537> wie gesagt, ellenlange fesnter mit der fehlermeldung wo man okay button nicht mehr sah und in der console stand nur lese rechte keine schreibrechte
<frostschutz> probiers einfach von der Live CD aus, cryptsetup luksOpen blablubb wirst ja noch hinkriegen, wenn das klappt kannst du zumindest schonmal deine daten runtersichern, und dann entweder das problem beheben oder neu installiern
<bekks> Zyler537: Also hast Du keine Ahnung, was in der MEldung stand?
<Zyler537> quasi nicht
<Zyler537> -.-
<bekks> Ja oder Nein?
<bekks> ISt das so schwer zu beantworten?
<Zyler537> nein keine ahnung
<bekks> Dann versuch das Ding wie oben beschrieben zu öffnen, die Daten zu sichern, und dann heisst es neu aufsetzen (ohne Verschlüsselung).
<Zyler537> bleibt mir wahrscheinlich nix übrig, kann ja auch über den recovery panel backupen
<Zyler537> weil das lässt sich noch ausführen
<Zyler537> und an meine daten komme och von da aus auch
<Zyler537> was komisch ist
<bekks> Wieso ist das komisch?
<Zyler537> naja weil verschlüsselt
<Zyler537> und er ja sagt beim normalen start "/" noch nicht bereit oder existiert nicht
<Zyler537> Mit der Live-CD wie kann ich da die verschlüsselte Partition mounten ?
<Zyler537> Einfach doppelklicken
<Zyler537> und dann fragt er nach pw oder wie
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Terminal aufmachen und das Ding erstmal entschlüsseln.
<bekks> Anschliessend mounten.
<fazer> hallo
<fazer> wo speichert airdump-ng die datei mit den intialisierungsvektoren
<k1l> fazer: die, die es wirklich benötigen wissen das oder lesen das manual. hier gibts zu so grauzonen geschichten keinen support
<fazer> danke nimms nicht persönlich aber so leute wie du liebe ich
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-29
<Wedelwolf> Gibts eigentlich bei ubuntu auch andre Designs fuer den mauscurasor?
<Wedelwolf> *mauscursor
<bullgard4> Wedelwolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Wedelwolf> Scheint kaputt zu sein. Andren Mauszeiger ausgewaehlt, keine Reaktion
<Wedelwolf> Oh doch. Interessant zu wissen das ein roter angezeigter pfeil nicht heisst das mein Pfeil die Farbe aendert sondern nur bei Interaktionen
<jokrebel> hi
<Wedelwolf> BAH. das war der groesste fehler den ich je gemacht hab
<Wedelwolf> statt dass die gui den Cursor genommen hat den ich WOLLTE hat sie einfach $random einen gewaehlt.
<jokrebel> cu
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: ggf. musst Du den X Default Cursor setzen _und_ den fuer GTK+ 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: nimm das naechste mal unser Wiki, Link folgt sofort
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs ich habs per konsole
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs ich weiss mittlerweilen wie
<Fuchs> auch gut
<Gruenkohl> Wie bekomme ich in Ubuntu einen Befehl namens "alsaconf" ?
<Gruenkohl> In der Paketverwaltung find ich keinen Treffer
<KojiroAK> Gruenkohl, gib einfach mal in der Konsole alsaconf an, dann sagt es dir, in welchem Paket der Befehl zu finden ist.
<KojiroAK> Gruenkohl, streich das, der findet nichts.
<KojiroAK> Gruenkohl, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-alsaconf/#post-1116757
<bekks> Dann such mal nach dem Paket alsa-utils oder alsautils oder ähnlich.
<emailer> Wer von euch benutzt web.de als E-Mail Anbieter?
<sdx23> alsaconf gibt's nicht mehr. Siehe auch Wiki.
<sdx23> emailer: Die eigentliche Frage zu stellen hat mehr Sinn :)
<bekks> emailer: Wie hilft Dir die Antwort?
<Gruenkohl> sdx23, ich brauche aber noch alsaconf. Mein Problem ist: kein sound. Es ist das HDA-Problem. Ich habe von Realtek einen Instal-Skript, der das beheben soll. Dieser Skript schein zu funktionieren, fordert aber zu schluss alsaconf um damit etwas zu verändern.
<emailer> Ich suche einen besseren E-Mail Anbieter.
<bekks> emailer: Und was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<bekks> ,ot? emailer 
<shetlandpony> emailer: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<sdx23> Gruenkohl: Wie gesagt, siehe Wiki. In einem der Alsa-Artikel steht, wo man das herbekommt.
<emailer> Man kann Evolution unter Ubuntu installieren. Für Evolution braucht man einen E-Main Anbieterm, wenn man die E-Mail Funktion nutzen möchte.
<sdx23> emailer: Bitte nutze den Offtopic-Kanal. Danke.
<GerhardSchr> moin
<Gruenkohl> Im Wiki findet die Suchfunktion alsaconf nicht, nur asoundconf, den es nicht mehr geben soll.
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] enthält eine Datei /database/script mit der Zeile »SET TABLE "tbBegriffe20101010" INDEX'125461776 53292'«, die ich nicht direkt erstellt habe. Was bewirkt diese Zeile? 
<sdx23> Gruenkohl: dann hatte ich das wohl verwechselt, sry.
<mezen> Hi, kann mir jemand bei der Installation von einem DHPC Server helfen?
<jug> mezen: frag einfach
<GerhardSchr> ich möchte mir eine tvkarte mit hdtv unterstützung zulegen (kein HD+/CI), ich habe mir folgende angeschaut: http://www.amazon.de/TeVii-S470-DVB-S2-HDTV-Diseqc/dp/B002KQ4MUG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top und http://www.amazon.de/TeVii-S464-DVB-S2-HDTV-Diseqc/dp/B00365S9YU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top und http://www.amazon.de/TechnoTrend-TT-budget-S2-1600-DVB-S2-Empf%C3%A4nger-PCI/dp/B001I08094/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top   <---- welche würdet ihr 
<shetlandpony> GerhardSchr's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ndfoua | TeVii S470 DVB-S2 HDTV SAT PCIe Diseqc 1.2/2.0: Amazon.de: Computer   Zubehör
<GerhardSchr> oh hoffe das war nicht so lang...
<bullgard4> GerhardSchr: Die letzten Wörter, die ich lesen kann, sind: "Amazon.de: Computer Zubehör".
<mezen> Ich hab das Paket "dhcp3-server" installiert, wie in vielen Tutorials vorgeschlagen, danach sollte man die "/etc/default/dhcp3-server" bzw die "/etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf" anpassen, aber weder die eine noch die andere Datei ist vorhanden, auch ein init.d Eintrag für den DHCP Server ist nicht vorhanden
<leszek> hi
<ppq> Gruenkohl: dieses script kenne ich, das ist definitiv nicht zu empfehlen. das ist im prinzip einfach eine neue alsa version, die da auf äußerst fragwürdige weise installiert wird, nachdem eine evtl. vorhandene einfach via rm -rf gelöscht wird. probier doch bitte erstmal eine neue alsa version aus einem ppa (--> google).
<GerhardSchr> bullgard4: die sind ja von shetlandpony ;)
<ppq> Gruenkohl: da hat realtek nicht mitgedacht ;)
<bullgard4> GerhardSchr: Die letzten Wörter, die ich lesen kann, sind: "welche würdet ihr"
<GerhardSchr> "nehmen" fehlt da noch :)
<GerhardSchr> in http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TeVii_S470 steht: modprobe cx23885 enable_885_ir=1   wenn das bei mir ohne fehlermeldung durchläuft, sollte die karte funktionieren? bzw. der Treiber vorhanden sein?
<Gruenkohl> ppq, was heist: ppa?
<bekks> 1,ppa? Gruenkohl 
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> ,ppa? Gruenkohl 
<shetlandpony> Gruenkohl: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<Gruenkohl> danke, gefunden.
<mezen> hm, mein Problem mit dem DHCP Server so blöd?
<ppq> mezen: geduld. :) was spricht übrigens gegen dnsmasq? dürfte einfacher zu konfigurieren sein. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq
<sdx23> mezen: je nach Version gibt's das nicht mehr.
<sdx23> und ack, dnsmasq ist relativ problemlos und imo zu bevorzugen.
<mezen> ppq: weil mich bis jetzt niemand auf das hingewiesen hatte, hatte immer nur das packet dhcp3-server gefunden^^
<mezen> probier ich direkt mal aus
<ppq> mezen: tipp: aptitude oder apt-cache zum suchen benutzen. das sucht auch in der paketbeschreibung
<GerhardSchr> ich gaube ich werde die TeVii S470 nehmen...
<bekks> GerhardSchr: Wird die von Ubuntu unterstützt?
<ppq> mezen: und im ubuntuusers wiki hättest du auch drauf stoßen können :P
<mezen> da bin ich immer nur auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ISC-DHCPD gestoßen ;-)
<GerhardSchr> bekks: sie soll unter linux (ubuntu/archlinux/vdr) und windows 7 laufen...http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TeVii_S470
<GerhardSchr> bekks: wenn modprobe keinen fehler bei "modprobe cx23885 enable_885_ir=1" zurückgibt, dann sollte der treiber doch schon im kernel sein odeR?
<GerhardSchr> wobei vdr nur ein nicetohave ist..
<bekks> dmesg angucken
<GerhardSchr> cx23885 driver version 0.0.2 loaded
<bekks> Dann teste jetzt doch mal, ob die Karte auch so funktioniert, wie Du möchtest.
<GerhardSchr> dazu muss ich sie erstmal kaufen :)
<GerhardSchr> ich fragte ja, da ich vor einer kaufentscheidung stehe...
<bekks> -.-
<GerhardSchr> TeVii S464 oder TeVii S470 oder TT-budget S2-1600 oder eure vorschläge..
<bekks> Dazu müssten wir erstmal wissen, wonach Du wirklich suchst. :)
<GerhardSchr> tv karte mit hd unterstützung (ohne HD+/CI)
<GerhardSchr> lauffähig unter windows 7 und linux
<GerhardSchr> so wie es aussieht sollte die TT_budget S2-1600 unter linux laufen ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwpq5BjJ70o
<shetlandpony> GerhardSchr's youtube link:  YouTube - &#x202a;XBMC on Linux Mint 9 / Ubuntu 10.04 with LiveTV on Clarkdale&#x202c; 
<GerhardSchr> sehr schnelle umschaltzieten sind da im youtube film zu sehen :)
<GerhardSchr> ka ob bei der TeVii S470 der PCIe ein plus oder minus punkt ist...
<mezen> ppq: Danke, das funktioniert endlich ;-)
<GerhardSchr> wenn ich die zeit finde, werde ich die alte tvkarte eingebaut lassen und mittels vdr dann 2 tvkarten betreiben :)
<GerhardSchr> achja zum tv gucken benutze ich im moment kaffeine, funktioniert ganz gut, sollte ja dann mit der neuen auch gehen oder?
<basti> mir ist grade ufgefallen, dass seit dem update auf 11.04 nichts mehr in messages geloggt wird. wie kann ich das wieder aktivieren?
<GerhardSchr> hmm wie es scheint, haben doch einige probleme mit der S470....
<bullgard4> basti: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/logdateien-anzeigen-unter-xubuntu-11-/#post-2909762
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/3fqonha |        Logdateien Anzeigen unter Xubuntu 11.04? › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<basti> danke 
<check3r> wenn ich "apt-get remove libdrm-nouveau1a" eingebe will er ca 200 pakete deinstallieren
<check3r> Zum Fortfahren geben Sie bitte »Ja, tue was ich sage!« ein.
<check3r> ist das normal?
<check3r> Nach dieser Operation werden 1.334 MB Plattenplatz freigegeben.
<Blindi> moin
<Blindi> hab ma ne frage zu den nvidia treibern, da giebt es ja 713 und current
<Blindi> nuralso Version current,
<Blindi> wat sollte ich nehmen?
<Blindi> bzw. giebt es da überhaupt irgendwelche großen unterschiede?
<ppq> check3r: ja
<Blindi> beschreibung stimmt nämlich überein
<ppq> check3r: hoffentlich weißt du, dass dein OS nicht mehr startet, wenn du das tust?
<Blindi> wenn ich was tuhe?
<check3r> ärm ich will einfach wieder den intel treiber haben??
<ppq> check3r: das paket musst du nicht entfernen
<ppq> check3r: das stört nicht
<Blindi> aso
<Blindi> ups XD
<check3r> zu spät -.-
<Blindi> ich nehm einfach ma die empfohlenen treiber^^
<ppq> Blindi: das war nicht an dich. welche nvidia grafikkarte hast du?
<Blindi> gforce 9500gt
<ppq> check3r: wenn dein rechner noch läuft, kannst du versuchen die ganzen pakete wieder zu installieren. wenn das nicht klappt, hast du hoffentlich aktuelle backups. kannst auch noch versuchen, von nem live system aus zu chrooten
<ppq> check3r: das kommt davon, wenn man apt-get anlügt und behauptet, man wüsste was man da tut :)
<ppq> Blindi: dann nimm ruhig den current
<Blindi> WTF ich hab hir im internem netz nen ping von 4000 O_O
<Blindi> ok
<Blindi> danke
<apollo13> 4000 ist nur aussagekräftig wenn da ne einheit dabeisteht, in femptosekunden wäre das sogar schnell
<Blindi> bei windows hab ich da schon immer timeouts
<Blindi> 4000ms
<Blindi> aber montag kommt nen techniker der sich den server ma anguckt
<bekks> Das liegt wohl eher am Netz :)
<Blindi> wir ham hir auch andauernd übertragungsabbrüche usw.
<Gulaschkanone> Ich verwende LibreOffice auf Natty, allerdings funktioniert die Rectschreibprüfung nicht. Ich kann sowas "sdfzu" schreiben, das wird nicht bemängelt. In derLinguistik ist als Sprachpaget der HunSpeller ausgewählt.
<apollo13> hast du die kontrolle überhaupt aktiv?
<Gulaschkanone> ja
<apollo13> auch in der toolbar?
<Gulaschkanone> Ja
<apollo13> was sagt f7?
<Gulaschkanone> "Überprüfung am Anfang des Dokuments fortsetzen" → "Die Rechtschreibprüfung ist abgeschlosse"
<Blindi> wisst ihr was für ne serverart gmail hat?
<Blindi> also für evolution?
<bekks> Kann man nachlesen auf deren Hilfeseiten.
<apollo13> was du willst
<apollo13> Gulaschkanone: ist in den options unter writing aids auch alles aktiv was du willst? hast du die richtigen hunspell dirs installiert?
<Blindi> ah, habs
<apollo13> s/dirs/dicts/g
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: Gulaschkanone: ist in den options unter writing aids auch alles aktiv was du willst? hast du die richtigen hunspell dicts installiert?
<Gulaschkanone> Ayayay, HunSpeller  hat nur Englisch drin
<Gulaschkanone> Aber selbst da müsste er jedes deutsche Wort anstreichen o.O
<Gulaschkanone> Ui, es funktioniert. Vielen Dank ^^
<Blindi> hmm, diesen chat/email kram kann ich garnicht nutzen :(
<Nafi> hallo zusammen
<Nafi> ich hab da ein problem. ich hab einen openldap server aufgesetzt und alle bestehenden benutzer mit den migrationtools integriert. nun möchte ich auf einem anderen rechner die login authentifizierung auf pam_ldap umstellen. ich bin in der lage von dem rechner aus mit ldapsearch auf den ldap server zuzugreifen. allerdings bekomme ich den login nicht zum laufen.
<apollo13> Nafi: du willst dir ein ordentliches buch zu openldap kaufen :)
<apollo13> oder mehr informationen rausrücken
<Nafi> was musst du wissen? (leider sitze ich jetzt nicht an den maschinen. die stehen im büro)
<apollo13> exakte config etc…
<apollo13> macht aber nur sinn wenn du zugriff auf die dinger hast
<Nafi> naja, in die common auf das pam_ldap modul eingetragen und die ldap-auth-clientgeschichte laufen lassen.
<apollo13> oh dear, informationsüberfluss :þ
<Nafi> ja sorry XD
<Nafi> ich hab es aber richtig verstanden, das die migrationtools auf die passwörter mit in die ldap-datenbank übernehmen, oder?
<bekks> Welche tools? :)
<apollo13> Nafi: wenn die hashes die gleichen sind theoretisch möglich
<apollo13> aber ja: welche tools :þ
<Nafi> -.-
<apollo13> lol, du kommst mit null infos hier an und wunderst dich über solche fragen?
<Nafi> ok, dann hoffe ich das mir jemand den zusammenhang zwischen nscd und ldap schildern kann.
<Gulaschkanone> Da gibts nen Zusammenhang? o.O
<bekks> Nafi: Es gibt keinen.
<bekks> nscd ist ein Name Service Caching Daemon - LDAP ist kein Name Service.
<Gulaschkanone> Wollt schon sagen... NSCD ist ein Cache Daemon, LDAP ist n Authentifizierungsverfahren
<Gulaschkanone> hm, bin zu langsam
<Nafi> also benötigt eine ldap authentifizierung einen laufenden nscd? die treten in allen möglichen howtos immer beide auf, nur so richtig beschrieben hab ich das noch nicht gefunden
<Gulaschkanone> Benötigen bezweifle ich mal
<bekks> ldap ist der nscd egal - umgekehrt auch.
<Nafi> ok. dann war es ok, dass ich den igniriert habe :)
<Nafi> nur zur info. Hier die Migrationtools: http://www.padl.com/OSS/MigrationTools.html
<jokrebel> re
<usch> Hallo, habe ein Problem mit QMail nach Update auf Plesk 10.2. Sobald ich per Telnet auf Port 25 oder 587 zugreifen will, kommt immer "421 unable to read controls (#4.3.0)". Was kann ich tun?
<usch> Es läuft ein Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<bekks> usch: Da qmail über Plesk konfiguriert wird, ist das ein Plesk Problem.
<usch> bekks: Und kann ich da manuell was machen?
<bekks> Das kann Dir der Plesk Support saqge
<bekks> *sagen
<jokrebel> usch: Gib mal genau diesen String an Google - ergibt jede Menge Treffer. Und trotz LongTimeSupport solltest Du besser mal auf die nächste LTS upgraden IMHO
<usch> jokrebel: Hab schon gegooglet, aber bis jetzt hat nichts geholfen. Ich habe mich bis jetzt immer um ein Update gedrückt, aber wahrscheinlich ist das wirklich mal nötig...
<ngc2997> hej.. für unity wurde am 26.05. das SRU1 (3.8.14) veröffentlicht - wie lange dauert es idR, bis das im natty-updates repository auftaucht?
<bullgard4> ngc2997: Ich glaube, da gibt es keine "Regel". Außer vielleicht die Überlegung, daß sabdfl da Druck machen dürfte.
<apricot> hi - ich möchte gern RSS-feeds abonnieren in Thunderbird -wie mach ich das ??
<hdp> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs_:_RSS_Basics
<apricot> hdp, danke
<ngc2997> bullgard4: ok, ich übe mich mal in geduld.. :)  (sabdfl = seriously alerted bunch of deliberately forgotten linuxers?)
<bullgard4> :-)
<apricot> RSS-Feeds. ih will gerade im Firefox einen Feed für Thunderbird erstellen. Es erscheint: Auswahlfeld "Anwendung auswählen" mit Dateimanager - WO finde ich denn die 'Thunderbird' Applikation ?
<hdp> which thunderbird
<apricot> ok
<apricot> hdp, danke - das klappt sogar  :-))
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] Meine OO.o-Datenbank Base öffnet immer mit dem Record 44679. Wie kann ich das ändern auf 1?
<butze> hey, wie kann ich am einfachsten temporär das starten des Displaymanagers (in meinem Fall gdm) nach dem Booten verhindern?
<butze> bzw. nach dem booten den gdm stoppen?
<butze> weil ein "killall Xorg" lässt gdm ja anschließend gleich wieder starten...
<frostschutz> /etc/init.d/gdm stop anstelle von kill?
<ng_> n
<butze> frostschutz, danke
<ArtNo> guten Tag; ich möchte statt meines bisher verwendeten HP Laserjat P1005 einen Samsung Laser MFP sCX-4216f verwenden. Der ist ein Multifunktionsgerät. Schließe ich den über "Drucker" an im Menü System/Systemverwaltung/Drucker oder ganz anders?
<ArtNo> (ich habe das Multifunktionsgerät seit vorgestern, ich hatte hier im support nachgefragt ob ich es nehmen solle und deem hatte mir zugeraten)
<isabell> hi leute, mein wireless funktioniert nicht. habe ein msi vr610x. wie bekomme ich das installiert?
<ArtNo> Aber ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich das Multifunktionsgerät installieren soll wie einen normalen Drucker oder anders ... (?)
<isabell> jemand eine idee?
<NetRiot> ArtNo: Kenne mich mit Multifunktionsgeräten nicht aus, aber versuchs doch einfach mal. Kannst ja nix kaputt machen :-)
<NetRiot> isabell: verusch mal rauszufinden, welchen chipsatz verwendet wird. mit lspci werden dir alle pci geräte angezeigt. da müsste irgendwo ein wireless device (oder ähnlich) sein
<NetRiot> s/welchen/welcher
<isabell> da kommt nur command not found
<ArtNo> NetRiot, schon mal das erste: das hängt jetzt per USB am REchner. Was ist richtig, HInzufügen ist klar und dann: LPT #1, seriell 1, seriell 1, sonstiges oder Netzwerkdrucker?   
<bekks> isabell: Du musst das als root ausführen.
<isabell> wie mache ich das? command bitte?
<bekks> sudo lspci
<ArtNo> servus bekks ...
<bekks> Moin ArtNo 
<ArtNo> ich hab grad multifunktionsgerätespass bekks :-/
<bekks> Schön. :)
<isabell> ethernet controller ar5001 wireless adapter
<isabell> was muss ich nun machen?
<NetRiot> ArtNo: hm, den dialog den du benutzt, sehe ich das erste mal gerade. habs immer übers cups gui gemacht bzw. wurde das meist automatisch erkannt. kann dir nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker linken oder warten bis jemand "drucker-kompetentes" kommt :-)
<NetRiot> isabell: google --> ubuntu +"ar5001 wireless adapter" :-)
<NetRiot> isabell: da findet man meist weis
<ArtNo> Ja verstehe NetRiot . Ich hab cups dazu noch nie benutzt, sondern nur um aufträge abzubrechen, das andere war immer drei mal geklickt bzw beim HP musste ich was runterladen, das ging halbautomatisch. Wie es diesmal geht, weiß ich eben nicht.
<ArtNo> NetRiot, Druckaufträge verwalten ist de facto das cups gui, das du meinst. Oder?
<NetRiot> ArtNo: ich benutze meist das webgui: http://localhost:631/
<ArtNo> ich machs mal auf NetRiot ...
<ArtNo> vielleicht ist es selbsterklärend
<ArtNo> das hatte ich vor langer, langer Zeit mal benutzt, ich erinnere mich vage NetRiot ... kannst du mir kurz erklären bitte, was ich in welcher reiehenfolge vrsuchen soll?
<ArtNo> Drucker und Klassen hinzufügen vmtl, oder?
<NetRiot> ArtNo: genau :-)
<ArtNo> also momentan noch nicht nach treiber suchen NetRiot ... ich probier's mal
<NetRiot> ArtNo: jop. ich würds da mal versuchen und wenns da auch nicht geht, googlen oder denjenigen, der dir zu dem modell geraten hat anhauen :-)
<NTQ> Hallo. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich es endlich schaffen könnte VSync bei meinen Videos einzuschalten?
<NTQ> Ich nutze Compiz und eine nVidia-Karte
<NTQ> und als Player den VLC
<ArtNo> er wolllte meinen benutzernamen und passwort, das gab ich ihm und er sucht jetzt, schon mal gut
<ArtNo> das war deem NetRiot und deem ist nicht da ;-)
<NetRiot> !seen deem
<ArtNo> NetRiot, momentan benutze ich das geraät noch nicht als ISDN-Fax weil ich noch kein ISDN habe. sondern ich benutze es nur lokal. Ist also Lokaler DRucker LPT #1 (unknown) korrekt zum auswählen?
<NetRiot> ArtNo: versuchs mal. du kannst den drucker immer wieder rauslöschen. die option kommt bei mir z.b. gar nicht. mein usb drucker wird unter erkannt aufgelistet und ich kann mich durchklicken
<ArtNo> ich probiers , wollte nur sehen, ob LPT #1 richtig ist, NetRiot ...
<ArtNo> o.k der erkennt mal gar nichts
<ArtNo> ich hatte das rausgegoogelt und deem sagte mir, anhand dessen was er sieht, würde es klappen, aber momentan egal. ER bietet mir jetzt jede menge generic drucker an, was sollte ich machen, NetRiot ?
<NetRiot> ArtNo: haste die möglichkeit hplip (oder ähnlich) über die ist zumindest meiner drin
<NetRiot> ArtNo: sollte auch unter den generics auftauchen
<ArtNo> jetzt bin ich erst mal bei samsung
<ArtNo> mein hp laserjet musste damals auch über hplip gemacht werden, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr NetRiot  ... erst mal sehen
<NetRiot> ArtNo: ist bei mir auch zu lange her :-)
<NetRiot> ArtNo: ich schau grad mal das gui durch, aber meiner wird da halt schon unter erkannt gelistet
<ArtNo> er bietet mir verschieden Samsung SCX-4200 am aber mocjt scx-4216f ... glaubst du, das geht als notbehelf ?
<NetRiot> ArtNo: keine ahnung.
<NetRiot> ArtNo: schau mal hier. da ist ein treiber verlinkt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129189
<NetRiot> ArtNo: evt. hilft dir das weiter
<ArtNo> Ui! der hat sogar noch ne klassische Druckerschnittstelle, wenn ich ein Kabel finde, spar ich mir nen USB-Anschluss!!!!
<ArtNo> Ich guck mal, ob er notdürftig druckt, neu installieren kann ich ja immer noch, oder, NetRiot ?
<NetRiot> ArtNo: ja. kannst ihn einfach über das gui wieder rauslöschen 
<NetRiot> ArtNo: im link oben ist die 42XXer reihe aufgelistet. notfalls mal das probieren
<ArtNo> genau das hab ich grad gemacht per cups NetRiot ... muss mal sehen, ob er tut
<ArtNo> druckt nicht, jezt wälz ich mich mal durch die anleitung vom geraät
<bekks> Macht man das nicht am Anfang? :)
<ArtNo> ja bekks , auf meine aprilia pegaso hab ich mch natürlich nicht gesetzt, ohne das handbuch zu lesen. Sonst hätt ich vielleicht den Tacho nicht gefunden ;-)
<ArtNo> 215 Seiten Handbuch, grr
<ubub0x> Hallo hat einer vllt eine idee für mich warum unetbootin unter Ubuntu 10.04 meinen USB stick nicht erkennt ?
<ArtNo> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ArtNo> mist
<dAnjou> ubub0x: wird er vom bs selbst erkannt?
<ubub0x> Joa
<ubub0x> hab ihnper gparted einmal fat32 und einmal ntfs formatiert. wird aber bei beiden nur von bs erkannt und nicht von unetbootin
<k1l> unetbootin per quellen installiert? unten mal auf alle partitionen anziegen klicken
<dAnjou> ubub0x: warum benutzt du nich den vorinstallierten "startmedienersteller"?
<ubub0x> Weil der meine Win7 iso nicht haben will ^^
<ArtNo> ( liest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129189 )
<ArtNo> noch ne frage: mein Multifunktionsgerät hat sowohl usb als noch eine alte, traditionelle schnittstelle und ich hab sogar ein Kabel. Spricht irgendwas dagegen, das alte kabel statt USB zu verwenden?
<dAnjou> ArtNo: wieso sollte es? wenn es funktioniert
<dAnjou> sicherheitsrisiken seh ich da jetz nich :P. eventuell dauerts länger daten zu übertragen, aber das bezweifle ich, und wenn doch, dann bestimmt nur in sehr unwesentlichem maße
<deem> bitte? man verlangt nahc mir?
<ArtNo> schlechter als jetzt, wo es mit dem unspzeifischen treiber gar nicht funktioniert, 
<ArtNo> deem, so eine freude
<bekks> Was soll daran ein anderes Kabel ändern?
<ArtNo> ich hatte dich neulich unter dem namen fossibär oder so ähnlich gefragt ob ich den Samsung kaufen sollte und du sagtest ja, erinnerst du dich?
<bekks> Über den parallelen Anschluss kriegst Du die meisten Funktionen gar nicht angesteuert.
<ArtNo> ( bekks , es ändert nur, dass ein USB-Slot frei bleibt, die sind auf meinem board nämlich mangelware)
<ArtNo> ic bekks , also verheize ich den USB Anschluss, danke
<ArtNo> ich lasse es USB auf USB so wie es gerade ist
<deem> ArtNo: ja. da habe ich dir dazu geraten. wo ist dein problem?
<ArtNo> das problem ist, dass cups und auch das andere menür mir nur scx-4200 Treiber anboten und keinen dezidierten für Samsung SCX-4216f
<ArtNo> und jetzt muss ich das ding zum laufen kriegen und weiß grade nicht wie, deem ...
<ArtNo> wenn du mich da durchführen könntest, wäre ich sehr dankbar, deem ...
<deem> ArtNo: hast du noch meinen link von letztens?
<ArtNo> nein, da war ich doch zu gast bei der dame, die mir das ding überlassen hat
<deem> ArtNo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker
<ArtNo> also diese kiste: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SCX-4216F-XEG-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4t/dp/B0000C18GT
<shetlandpony> ArtNo's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ech58r | Samsung SCX-4216F Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer   Zubehör
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] Meine OO.o-Datenbank Base öffnet immer mit dem Record 44679. Wie kann ich das ändern auf 1?
<ArtNo> ich geh rauf deem und bin dann 5 min afk
<ArtNo> ich bin jetzt dort deem ... erst mal alles lesen oder was bestimmtes tun?
<ArtNo> gut deem , ich vestehe jetzt, dass es verschiedene wege gibt, die Samsungtreiber und die anderen. Welches ist der bessere und einfachere Weg für mich?
<ArtNo> (Farbe ist kein thema, ist ein schwarzweißgerät, nur scannen tut er wohl in farbe)
<ArtNo> Soll ich also den Samsung Unified Linux Driver nehmen oder SpliX oder foo2qpdl , deem et all? Keinen blassen Dunst, was ich da am besten mache ...
<deem> bullgard4: indem du deinen courser auf 1 bewegst und dann speicherst
<ArtNo> deem, ich versuch es mit SpliX, damit es mir nicht das system zerschießt
<deem> ArtNo: das kommt drauf an. nicht alle treiber unterstützen deinen drucker
<ArtNo> ja deem , aber irgendwo muss ich ja anfangen
<deem> dann nimm den slpix
<deem> splix*
<ArtNo> und KojiroAK hat mich eben gewarnt im offtopicchannel, ja deem , ich versuche erst mal splix
<KojiroAK> ArtNo, schliess den Drucker einfach an deinen Computer an und geh dann auf System -> Drucken und schau ob er die Treiber findet.
<ArtNo> hab ich schon gemacht, misslang
<ArtNo> ich mach es nochmal
<bullgard4> deem: Das ändert nichts: Danach Speichern und Neustart, und wieder startet sie mit dem Record 44679.
<KojiroAK> ArtNo, also nach Drucken auf das Plus klicken.
<ArtNo> ja KojiroAK , er hat jetzt drucker unknown gefunden und dann hab ich draufgeklickt  und es ist splix !!
<Gordo> Servus
<KojiroAK> ArtNo, dann hast du ja deine Antwort.
<ArtNo> also nur noch als standard setzen und dann hoffen, oder, KojiroAK ... ?
<KojiroAK> ArtNo, jep.
<Gordo> Ich hab ein Problem: mein Laptop hat ein integriertes display und ich hab einen TFT angeschlossen, den via nvidia setting als twinview eingerichtet und jetzt bekomme ich das laptop-display nicht als primäres gerät eingestellt, NACH der anmeldung klappt es, aber das anmeldefenster des GDM ist immer auf dem tft, was unpraktisch ist, da er nicht immer an ist (fernseher). meine xorg sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400377/
<ArtNo> sodele KojiroAK , jetzt wird's spannend ;-)
<KojiroAK> ArtNo, Testseite?
<alarmschaben> Gordo: TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder sieht interessant aus
<alarmschaben> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das Tool disper, mit dem Du eine Bildschirmkonfiguration in eine Datei speichern kannst. Die müßte dann nur noch während der gdm-Initialisierung ausgeführt werden.
<Gordo> alarmschaben: aber DFP ist doch der interne, oder?
<Gordo> alarschaben: oder was bedeutet DFP-0?
<k1l> Gordo: stell es doch eifnach im nvidia treiber gui ding ein und schreib es dann damit in die xorg.conf
<Gordo> k1l: hab ich ja, und es kam so raus und funktioniert nur bedingt
<ArtNo> ne KojiroAK , ich hab versucht eine seite aus einem odt zu drucken, geht aber nicht
<ArtNo> jetzt kann der grund der drucker sein oder der treiber, mist
<ArtNo> ich lese gerade "Zusätzlich benötigt man ab SpliX-Treiber-Version 1.1.0 das JBIG-KIT {en} . Man lädt dazu das jbig-Archiv von der Webseite herunter und entpackt [4] es ins Homeverzeichnis. Danach kompiliert man das Kit [5] und verschiebt die Dateien an die korrekte Stelle [2]:" betrifft mich das, KojiroAK ?
<deem> ArtNo: welche splix version hast du denn?
<ppq> ArtNo: klingt reichlich umständlich. bevor du weiter blauäugig rumprobierst, guck doch mal in die open printing library, da wird ein treiber empfohlen speziell für dein gerät.
<ArtNo> ppq, gibst du mir den link darauf bitte, das wusste ich nicht
<ArtNo> wie kann ich sehen, welche version ich habe, deem ?
<ppq> ArtNo: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<ArtNo> danke ppq 
<ArtNo> also einfach manufacurer eingeben und suchen ppq ...
<ppq> du hast es erfasst! :-)
<Gordo> alarschaben: ich habe gerade was gefunden, dass ich nvidia-settings -l NACH dem login starte, also in der xorg.conf nichts genaueres eingebe - kann ich jetzt alles aus der xorg.conf löschen oder wie funktioniert das?
<ppq> ,tab? Gordo
<shetlandpony> Gordo: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<Gordo> ppq, danke, bin über web IRC on ;)
<Gordo> alarmschaben: ich habe gerade was gefunden, dass ich nvidia-settings -l NACH dem login starte, also in der xorg.conf nichts genaueres eingebe - kann ich jetzt alles aus der xorg.conf löschen oder wie funktioniert das? (jetzt richtiger nick ^^)
<ArtNo> ppq, ich finde keinen dezidierten Drucker von Samsung für SCX 4216f -- ich finde allerdings ähnlich klingende wie SCX-4828FN und SCX-5835FN 
<ArtNo> sorry, keinen dezidierten treiber für den Drucker
<ArtNo> übersehe ich was, ppq ?
<ppq> ArtNo: achso. hab das modell mal bei google eingegeben, zusammen mit "ubuntu". et voilà :) http://bernhardsweblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1010-64bit-version-mit-samsung.html
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3dafbx2 | Bernhards Weblog: Ubuntu 10.10 (64bit-Version): Mit Samsung SCX-4216F drucken und scannen
<ArtNo> ich mach den link mal auf ppq 
<ppq> find ich gut :p
<ArtNo> ppq, ich habe keine 64 bit version von ubuntu wie dieser herr. Macht das was?
<ppq> ArtNo: nein
<ArtNo> also einfach quick and dirty tun, was er beschreibt ...
<ArtNo> ich gehe also den weg über synaptich und plag mich nicht damit, die Liste zu editieren, ja ppq ..?
<ArtNo> und vorher deinstalliere ich mal splix vorsichsthalber aus dem cups
<ArtNo> achwas, ich setz den alten standard hp
<ppq> ArtNo: das repo musst du schon hinzufügen, doch. auf die eine oder andere art
<ppq> ArtNo: und dieses splix dings zu deinstallieren ist ne gute idee#
<ArtNo> ja, das beschreibt er ja wie mans über synaptic macht
<ppq> ok
<ArtNo> so, ppq , was muss ich unter andere softwar jetzt "hinzufügen" ... irgend ein debding. Sagst du's mir bitte?
<ArtNo> ist es "deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra" ppq ?
<ppq> ja
<ArtNo> danke
<ArtNo> ist jetzt hinzugefügt und in der liste ppq ...
<ppq> ArtNo: dann 'sudo apt-get update' oder in synaptic die paketlisten aktualisieren
<ppq> ArtNo: ... und einfach weiter nach anleitung vorgehen ;)
<ArtNo> ich lade jetzt erst mal neu
<ArtNo> exakt
<ArtNo> ohne apt get
<ArtNo> geht ja auch so ppq 
<ArtNo> bin gespannt, wie der drucker dann heißt. wenn er auch "unknonw" wäre, hieße er dann unknown2 ?
<ppq> lass dich überraschen
<ArtNo> ppq, sagst du mir, ob folgende fehlermeldung nach akutialisierung problematisch ist? Sie lautet: W: GPG-Fehler: http://www.bchemnet.com debian Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY C95104E509BAC46D
<bekks> ArtNo: W wie Warnung...
<ArtNo> IMHO fehlt nur ein formaler akt der Prüfung
<bekks> Kannst Du ignorieren.
<ppq> ArtNo: doof, ja. guck doch bitte in die anleitung..
<ArtNo> danke
<ArtNo> doof, aber kein beinbruch, denk ich
<ArtNo> (ich hab vorgestern rsync -av --delete gemacht, der gau würde mich nicht zerstören
<ArtNo> super, synaptic findet samsungmfp-configurator-qt4
<ArtNo> und lädt
<ppq> ArtNo: das brauchst du eigentlich nicht. samsungmfp-driver und samsungmfp-data und samsungmfp-scanner reichen, damit cups allein klarkommt, afaik.
<ppq> ArtNo: aber wenn du das samsung konfigurationswerkzeug nutzen möchtest, ist das natürlich auch ok...
<ArtNo> hm
<ArtNo> egal also
<ArtNo> so, wenn Bernhards Weblog recht hat, sollte ich jetzt runterfahren, neu starten und testen, bis gleich ppq ...
<ArtNo> druck mir die daumen
<ppq> :P
<ppq> ah, guck an. "Auf jeden Fall funktioniert der Samsung Unified Driver Configurator nicht (Anwendungen -- Systemwerkzeuge -- Samsung...). Trotzdem kann ich jetzt scannen und drucken." richtig lesen kann er anscheinend nicht... 
<dAnjou> in einer "Non-ISO extended-ASCII English text, with very long lines"-datei sind umlaute drin. diese datei wird allerdings so geöffnet, dass die umlaute nich erkannt werden. wie krieg ich das konvertiert?
<dAnjou> gedit weiß gleich gar nix damit anzufangen und fragt, wie es das öffnen soll
<ppq> irgendwie rausfinden, was man für iconv --from-code=NAME --to-code=NAME braucht
<mgolisch> den fragen der es erzeugt hat
<ppq> evtl. findest du irgendwo ne tabelle
<mgolisch> welches encoding benuzt wurde
<mgolisch> oder ausprobieren bis es richtig angezeigt wird
<mgolisch> :)
<dAnjou> mgolisch: das is einfach nur ne "diff -r ordner1/ ordner2/"-ausgabe in ne datei gepipt
<mgolisch> von nem anderen system?
<mgolisch> sonst waer das extrem seltsam das es nen anderes encoding hat
<dAnjou> nö
<dAnjou> es sind ja nich nur die dateinamen krumm, sondern auch die deutschen begrifflichkeiten in der ausgabe von diff ("Binärdateien foo und bar sind unterschiedlich")
<dAnjou> n ding is ja, dass less es ordentlich darstellt
<dAnjou> cat ebenso
<mgolisch> achso
<mgolisch> welches locale hast du den gesetzt
<mgolisch> evtl probiert gedit halt nur utf8
<dAnjou> wie krieg ich das raus
<mgolisch> locale eingeben
<mgolisch> in nem terminal
<dAnjou> gedit is schlauer
<dAnjou> steht alles auf de_DE.utf8
<dAnjou> außer LC_ALL
<dAnjou> das hat nix
<mgolisch> k
<dAnjou> bzw. gedit sollte eigtl. schlauer sein
<mgolisch> da ist nur die ausgabe von diff drin?
<dAnjou> ich mein, es erkennt ja auch mac-umbrüche von allein
<dAnjou> jop
<dAnjou> und das kann per default nich mal vim
<dAnjou> apropos
<dAnjou> auch vim zeigts kaputt an
<mgolisch> hm also bei mir sagt es utf8 unicode text
<mgolisch> bei diff dir1 dir2 > asdf
<mgolisch> irgendwas muss da kaputt sein bei dir
<mgolisch> evtl ist die datei ein mix aus mehreren encodings
<mgolisch> da ist sicher nur von diff die ausgabe drin?
<dAnjou> nope, wenn ich nur n "ganz kleinen" vergleich mache, ist es auch bei mir utf8
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> ich mach das gern nochmal über dieselben verzeichnisse
<dAnjou> zack, eben ist er umgeswitcht von utf8 auf den oben genannten typ
<dAnjou> es liegt aber wohl wirklich an den dateinamen
<dAnjou> ich vergleiche n windows-verzeichnis und n per samba-gemountetes
<bullgard4> Mein Computer hat keinen eigenen Grafikspeicher. Die Größe meiner OO.o-Base-Datenbank ist 107,5MB. Bis jetzt ist der Defaultwert  OO.o Base > Tools > Options > OpenOffice.org > Memory > (Options - OpenOffice.org - Memory) > Graphics cache > Use for OpenOffice.org =20 MB. Ist es klug, den Wert höher einzustellen? Ich weiß nicht, wieviel RAM meine Datenbank für Grafik auf der einen Seite und...
<bullgard4> ...wieviel für Daten, Bibliotheken und Rechnen auf der anderen Seite benötigt.
<dAnjou> der samba share scheint stress zu machen
<bekks> Die Dateinamen (und deren Encoding) haben aber genau nichts mit dem Encoding des Inhalts zu tun.
<dAnjou> das hätt ich auch gedacht
<bekks> Das ist so :)
<mgolisch> gibts irgendso mount optionen fuer
<mgolisch> damit die dateinamen richtig sind
<dAnjou> dann liefere bitte eine erklärung dafür, dass file mitten im diff vorgang nen anderen datei-typ ausgibt
<mgolisch> naja ganz einfach weil die dateinamen eben ein anderes encoding haben..
<bekks> Liefere mal einen Zusammenhang :)
<mgolisch> und diff die wohl so darein pakt wie er sie vorfindet
<dAnjou> mgolisch: das sieht bekks anders
<bekks> Tue ich das? :)
<dAnjou> obwohl er eben impliziert hat, den zusammenhang nicht zu kennen
<dAnjou> 19:58:20 < bekks> Die Dateinamen (und deren Encoding) haben aber genau nichts mit dem Encoding des Inhalts zu tun.
<mgolisch> ja? er hat nur gesagt das das encodeing der dateinamen nix mit dem encoding des inhalts der datien zutun hat
<dAnjou> 20:00:22 < mgolisch> naja ganz einfach weil die dateinamen eben ein anderes encoding haben..
<dAnjou> ähh, was??
<dAnjou> das is ja wohl gegensätzlich
<dAnjou> oder nich
<bekks> Nein, ist es nicht. :)
<dAnjou> dann erklärt mir das doch bitte in einem zusammenhang und nciht in satzfetzen
<bekks> Das war doch ein vollständiger Satz, dass der Dateiname (und dessen Encoding) nichts mit dem Encoding des Inhalts zu tun haben.
<dAnjou> genau, brainfuck is nämlich eben auch bei mir gejoint
<dAnjou> bekks: das hilft mir aber genau gar nix
<bekks> Windows verwendet btw. auch weder Ascii noch UTF8, sondern 1251.
<dAnjou> wenn das so ist, sollte gedit o.ä. ja wohl in der lage sein, die datei ordentlich zu öffnen
<mgolisch> nein weil die datei ja verschiedene encodings hat wenn man so will
<mgolisch> weil die dateinamen die diff darein schreibt ja nen anderes ecndoing haben als der rest
<dAnjou> aber 20:02:20 < dAnjou> 19:58:20 < bekks> Die Dateinamen (und deren Encoding) haben aber genau nichts mit dem Encoding des Inhalts zu tun.
<mgolisch> so scheint es zumindest
<dAnjou> die dateinamen haben doch angeblich nix damit zu tun
<dAnjou> WTF
<dAnjou> ich checks nich
<mgolisch> doch die schreibt er doch darein
<bekks> dAnjou: Ja, dir ist doch aber klar, dass der Dateiname nicht im Inhalt der Datei steht, oder?
<mgolisch> datei foobar ist anders
<mgolisch> oder so
<bekks> Sondern im zugehörigen inode.
<dAnjou> bekks: klar
<dAnjou> was hatte dann deine aussage überhaupt zu bedeuten?
<bekks> Also werden zwei Stellen geschrieben beim Schreiben einer Datei. Mit zwei verschiedenen Encodings, im Zweifelsfalle.
<mgolisch> und er nimmt das halt so wie er das bekommt
<mgolisch> damit hat der teil des text dann halt ein anderes encoding als der rest
<dAnjou> ok, bester lösungsansatz wäre also, meine mounts anders zu mounten
<marvin028> hallo
<dAnjou> wie mountet man denn am besten eine ntfs-partition und ein samba share in ein ext fs?
<bekks> Womit Du dann ein brauchbares Encoding für die Dateinamen hättest, was aber keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt hat.
<dAnjou> so dass das mit den umlauten hinhaut
<marvin028> habe ein problem habe mein Panel links seit einem update möchte aber wider alle oben habe 
<dAnjou> *wieder
<marvin028> ja wieder
<marvin028> weis jemand wiw das geht
<dAnjou> marvin028: welche ubuntu-version? welcher "geschmack"? (unity, gnome 2, kde)
<marvin028> habe die neuse ubuntu version ist 11.etwas
 * jokrebel vermutet Upgrade auf 11.04 mit Unity --> auch Ubuntu-Classic umstellen )
<jokrebel> -auch +auf
<dAnjou> marvin028: dann musst du das halt *irgendwie* machen, ne
<bekks> marvin028: lsb_release -a sagt Dir die genaue Version.
<dAnjou> marvin028: wenn wir nach informationen, sind genaue angaben wichtig, damit *dir* schnell geholfen werden kann
<dAnjou> *nach informationen fragen
<marvin028> mom
<marvin028> 11.04 von natty
<marvin028> momentan siht es bei mir so aus http://marius300482.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/bildschirmfoto.png
<marvin028> möchte aber wider alles oben habe sowie hier http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/gnome_ubuntu_panel_thumb.png
<shetlandpony> marvin028's url: http://tinyurl.com/4x2kztd
<jokrebel> marvin028: Ausloggen - Bei der Anmeldemaske unten, mittig "Ubuntu classic" auswählen und alles ist wieder wie es vorher war.
<marvin028> ich versuch es
<dAnjou> marvin028: moment
<dAnjou> verdammt
<deem> der kommt wieder
<dAnjou> der kommt bestimmt gleich wieder und sagt, dass er da keine auswahl hat
<dAnjou> weil man nämlich erst seinen nutzer anwählen muss
<leszek> re
<jokrebel> gn8
<KickerPlayer> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe gerade mein Ubuntu auf 4.11 aktualisiert und so meine Problemchen. Mein momentanes besteht im Sound. Obwohl im alsamixer alles gemaxt und nicht auf stumm seht (außer Mic) höre ich den Sound nur ganz leise wenn ich mit meinem Ohr direkt an die Box gehe. Ideen?
<KickerPlayer> ach ja, ich habe auf Gnome zurück gestellt, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das das was damit zu tun hat
<leszek> KickerPlayer: also Ubuntu 11.04 :P Was hast du in Pulseaudio, also dem gnome mixer eingestellt in sachen sound ? Ist dort evtl. etwas zu leise eingestellt ?
<KickerPlayer> Ist das der den ich über einstellungen --> Klang erreiche?
<KickerPlayer> wenn ja, dann ist nichts zu leise eingestellt
<butterbrot-xl> Probiersmal mit "Klangthema" => "Keine Klänge" ,...hatte auch mal das Problem, und bei dieser Einstellung funktionierte bei mir der Sound wieder
<beaver74> KickerPlayer, hattest du die durchgearbeitet? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten
<KickerPlayer> butterbrot-xl: Klangtehma umstellen/austellen brachte keine Veränderung
<butterbrot-xl> KickerPlayer: Okay
<KickerPlayer> hmm, ich glaube ich habe pulseaudio abgeschossen und bekomm ihn nicht mehr gestartet ..-> Reboot :-D
<KickerPlayer> bin gleich wieder da
<deem> kann man irgendwie die INPUT Chain von iptables leeren?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> so wie die anderen auch
<deem> wie?
<apollo13> mit -F würd ich mal raten
<deem> toll... jetzt hab ich die global drop policy noch drin
<deem> und somit hab ich mich grade aus dem system ausgesperrt >_>
<apollo13> das flush die policy nicht löscht sollte inzwischen bekannt sein
<[eXception]> hi
<deem> sollte es?
<[eXception]> lspci -v listet keine soundkarte
<deem> schön dass du davon ausgehst
<[eXception]> was nun?
<apollo13> nein, policy ist policy und hat nix mit dem inhalt der chain zu tun
<[eXception]> vor dem update auf 10.04 ging sie noch
<deem> jetzt muss ich das ding doch neustarten >_>
<[eXception]> (wollte grad doom3 spielen)
<apollo13> deem: sry, wenn du mit iptables spielt erwarte ich das du liest was die parameter tun, abgesehen davon hast du nicht gesagt dass du die policy auf drop hast
<deem> wie gut, dass ich auf dem falschen server die chain geflusht habe :D
<[eXception]> hkann mir jemand helfen?
<KickerPlayer> beaver74: Hab auf Basis der Seiten ein bissel was probkert, hat aber auch nix geholfen
<deem> [eXception]: wenn es jemand weiß wird er dir mit sichehreit helfen. und nimm bitte die [] aus deinem nick
<[eXception]> warum soll ich das rausnehmen deem?
<[eXception]> ich hab die klammern seit 6-7 jahren
<deem> [eXception]: weil es stört und du damit das pony tötest, wenn dir jemand einen link geben möchte
<[eXception]> ach, lass gut sein
<surfhai> kann mir jemand sagen wo man ne live cd runterladen kann die auf ppc läuft? find nur 32bit und 64bit intel
<deem> surfhai: http://webfail.at/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/streit-zwischen-ex-freundin-fail.jpg
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/3myaobf
<deem> ups
<deem> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<deem> das sollte das sein :D
<surfhai> danke
<deem> ,np? surfhai 
<shetlandpony> surfhai: np, you are welcome ;)
<Nightwolf> wie finde ich heraus welcehr prozess meinen prozess killt anhand der pid? der prozess läuft anscheinend nur kurz und cron ist es nicht.
<deem> ein prozess der einen prozess killt?
<dAnjou> yo dawg!
<deem> welchen prozess killt der prozess denn?
<dAnjou> i heard you like killin' processes
<Nightwolf> deem: das will ich ja wissen
<Nightwolf> bin gerade am dovecot konfigurieren, gerade auf version 2 geswitched. könnte mir vorstellen dass sich da irgendwie was in die quere kommt
<Nightwolf> also eher nix bösartiges ;-)
<deem> Nightwolf: du suchst einen prozess, der einen prozess killt und du weißt nichtmal welchen prozess er überhaupt killt?
<Nightwolf> doch, das weiß ich natürlich
<deem> dann antworte mir bitte auf meine frage
<Nightwolf> hm ich weiß das gar nicht fällt mir gerade auf xD
<Nightwolf> hab nur dovecot: master: Warning: Killed with signal 15
<Nightwolf> (by pid=31247 uid=0 code=kill)
<deem> hast du mal nach der pid gegreppt?
<Nightwolf> jo, kommt nix
<Nightwolf> ist auch immer ne andere pid
<Nightwolf> und ich weiß nicht wie ich das gescheite mitbekommen kann ;-)
<Nightwolf> -e
<deem> Nightwolf: htop öffnen und nachschauen oder ein "watch ps -ef" die gesuchte pid sollte dann ziemlich weit unten erscheinen
<NFischer> Guten Abend zusammen... ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Peer-to-Peer VOIP Client-Server-Paket für Ubuntu/linux.. kann mir jemand eine Lösung empfehlen?
<Nightwolf> skype? xD
<papachaotica> netcat
<NFischer> hätte gern ne offene Lösung
<papachaotica> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie
<NFischer> papachaotica, ah den kannte ich noch nicht, danke
<bullgard4> NFischer: Ich kann Dir Empathy und "SiP Communicator" (neuerdings "JItsi" genannt) empfehlen.
<bullgard4> s/JItsi/Jitsi/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: NFischer: Ich kann Dir Empathy und "SiP Communicator" (neuerdings "Jitsi" genannt) empfehlen.
<NFischer> bullgard4, oh ja, das sieht gut aus, danke!
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-21
<fornext> moin
<Ryuno-Ki> Namd
<fornext> noch jemand hier, der mir sagen kann wie ich das wlan interface über die Kommandozeile aktivieren kann?
<fornext> ifconfig wlan0 up geht nicht.
<fornext> Irgendwie müsste der networkmanager schuld sein, weil sobald eine Kabelverbindung besteht das wlan verschwunden ist.
<fornext> ach ich geh pennen
<Ryuno-Ki> Nacht
<PlayX> nabend. kann ich irgendwie erzwingen, das eine anwendung nicht die threads (cpu kerne) wechselt beim arbeiten?
<Guest64897> ja PlayX 
<Guest64897> durch masturbation
<LigH> \o
<LigH> Für das Upgrade auf 12.04 müsste ich etwas Platz freikriegen, würde also gern größere Pakete deinstallieren, die ich selten verwende. Leider listet Synaptic keinen belegten Plattenplatz pro Paket auf, krieg ich so was mit apt* heraus?
<LigH> \o
<Ixtab> hi, mein Erstkontakt mit der neuen Oberfläche im Livesystem.
<Ixtab> Wie stelle ich fest, ob alles funktioniert wie erwartet?
<Frickelpit> benutze das system
<Ixtab> ja, hab xchat installiert, WLAN geht, soweit so gut.
<Ixtab> ich meine NVidia-Treiber und die Oberfläche.
<Frickelpit> was sollte denn da nicht funktionieren?
<Ixtab> ist das hier nun Unity oder irgendein Fall-Back-Modus?
<Frickelpit> Ixtab: ich weiß nicht, wie weit der nouveau treiber in 12.04 ist und ob der schon 3D kann mit deiner karte, falls ja dann ist es das "normale" unity
<Frickelpit> wirklich sicher bist du eh nur nach der installation, da du dann den nvidia-treiber installieren kannst
<Ixtab> tja, sieht soweit gut aus. nouveau mit direct rendering, glxgears macht über 30 fps
<Ixtab> danke Frickelpit 
<Ixtab> youtube geht auch :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-GQC1VXUL0
<kubine> Title: Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Rainy_Day> join #amt
<fornext> ich möchte auf einem ubuntu-server die wlankarte aktivieren. ifconfig wlan0 up sagt leider, dass das Interface nicht vorhanden ist. lsmod ergibt aber das der richtige Treiber (ath5k) geladen ist. Wie komme ich an das Interface?
<geser> heißt das Interface vielleicht anders? schauen mal in der Ausgabe von "iwconfig" welchen das WLAN-Interface ist
<fornext> geser, nein, da ist leider nichts.
<fornext> halt nur lo und eth0
<fornext> hm, FN+F2 hat es gebracht. 
<fornext> Tolle Sache für einen Server.
<amigo_> hallo @all, ich habe linux in einer VM laufen. wie kann ich meine eigene IP adresse herausfinden? ifconfig zeigt sie mir nicht an.
<geser> wie kriegt die VM den eine IP? dhcp?
<amigo_> ich denke schon. letzte woche wurde mir eine 192.168.x.x adresse angezeigt
<catweazle>  einfach auf http://www.wieistmeineip.de/
<kubine> Title: Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? (at www.wieistmeineip.de)
<amigo_> dann kriege ich die firmen-ip-adresse angezeigt
<catweazle> ist doch auch schön 
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich steht die vm auf NAT.
<LetoThe2nd> -> bridged.
<amigo_> vm auf nat. was bedeutet das? hab einen windows host, virtualbox und linux als VM laufen
<LetoThe2nd> amigo_: schau in die einstellungen der netzwerkkarte in der vm-einstellung.
<amigo_> da ist ein auswahlfeld, NAT ist aktiviert, die anderen optionen sagen mir nichts.
<amigo_> netzwerkbrücke und internes netzwerk stehen auch noch zur auswahl
<LetoThe2nd> amigo_: stells auf "bridged", dann verhält es sich wie ein echter rechner im netzwerk.
<amigo_> ok, ich probiere es aus. muss dafür neubooten :)
<LetoThe2nd> (das ticket mag weiter bearbeiten wer will.)
<amigo_> hallo leute, die umstellung auf bridged (netzwerkbrücke) war richtig. jetzt habe ich eine eigene ip adresse. danke für den hinweis!
<amigo_> test
<LetoThe2nd> amigo_: -> in zukunft bitte in #test. danke.
<amigo_> die verbindung wurde kurzzeitig getrennt
<fornext> Warum greift bei 12.04 ein Prozesse jbd2 periodisch im Sekundentakt auf die Festplatte zu?
<joschi> fornext: weil der das journal lesen/aktualisieren will
<joschi> fornext: journal deines dateisystems
<fornext> joschi, hindert das nicht die Platte in den Schlafmodus zu wechseln? Bzw. belastet die Platte extrem?
<apollo13> fornext: ja
<apollo13> also ersteres, aber datensicherheit ist wichtiger ;)
<Eldorado> hi, da ich installationsprobleme von 12.04 auf meinem system hatte, habe ich 10.10 installiert und es einfach aug 12.04 geupdatet. das problem ist, das wenn ich jetzt starte der pc im login screen einfriert und ich nur noch die maus bewegen kann
<fornext> Auf einer neu formatierten leeren Festplatte schon ungewöhnlich. Aber es hat ja jetzt aufgehört.
<k1l> Eldorado: hast du vom 10.10 mit allen zwischenupdates geupdatet?
<Eldorado> ich habs einfach über das updatecenter ausgeführt
<k1l> meinst du dann 11.10?
<Eldorado> ja^^ 
<Eldorado> hab mich verguckt gehabt, hab einfach ne andere iso genommen, die ich ncoh aufm laptop hatte und die ging
<Eldorado> hi, da ich installationsprobleme von 12.04 auf meinem system hatte, habe ich 11.10 installiert und es einfach auf 12.04 geupdatet. das problem ist, das wenn ich jetzt starte der pc im login screen einfriert und ich nur noch die maus bewegen kann
<dadrc> Eldorado, kannst du auf eine Terminal wechseln?
<dadrc> Mit Ctrl Alt F1, zB?
<Eldorado> nein
<dadrc> meh.
<dadrc> Was für 'ne Grafikkarte hast du in dem Rechner?
<Eldorado> die 580 von nvidia 
<Eldorado> Gefroce GTX 580 um genau zu sein
<Eldorado> hi, da ich installationsprobleme von 12.04 auf meinem system hatte, habe ich 11.10 installiert und es einfach auf 12.04 geupdatet. das problem ist, das wenn ich jetzt starte der pc im login screen einfriert und ich nur noch die maus bewegen kann. Ich hab die GeForce GTX 580 von Nvidia, und einen AMD prozessor
<Ijon_Tichi1> moin
<Ijon_Tichi1> es gab mal so einen trick für manche eeePCs um die displayhelligkeit höher zu drehen als normal über die einergieeinstellung möglich ist.(auf eigene gefahr usw.) gibt es sowas eventuell auch für das Lenovo T61
<sdx23> Ijon_Tichi1: Es gibt eine Bios-Einstellung, sodass auch im Akkubetrieb alle Helligkeitsstufen verfügbar sind. Mehr nicht.
<Ijon_Tichi1> ahso, naja ich sitz ja eh nur am stromkabel, weil der akku nur noch taugt um von steckdose zu steckdose zu tingeln
<Ijon_Tichi1> aber trotzdem danke sdx23 ich schau trotzdem mal bei gelegenheit was das bios so sagt
<Ijon_Tichi1> ich denk mal ich werd dann vlt eins von den "dunklen" panels erwischt haben...
<catweazle> bei Laptops die viel laufen lässt die Helligkeit mit der Zeit eh rapide nach
<catweazle> hoffentlich ist es mit den LED-Panels nicht mehr so arg
<Ijon_Tichi1> naja, wenigstens ist es ein non-glare *G
<catweazle> schade, wenns kaputt geht könntest es sonst noch als Spiegel auf ebay verticken
<Ijon_Tichi1> hehe
<Fussel> in den alten flachdisplays sind noch leuchtstoffröhren drinne, die kann man mit n bissl glück wiederbeleben in dem man sie in die sonne legt, hebt allerdings nicht lange
<Powersocke> O_o
<c_bit> Hallo!
<c_bit> Ich habe leider Probleme mit einem apt-get upgrade auf einem frisch installierten Ubuntu 12.04.
<c_bit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/998974/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> zeile 112
<c_bit> Habe ich in Zeile 117 probiert! :-)
<dAnjou> ups, übersehen
<c_bit> Kein Problem!
<dAnjou> ich würde raten: die beiden pakete deinstallieren .. aber nur, wenn es nicht das ganze system hinterherzieht
<c_bit> Moment, probiere ich mal!
<k1l> was hast du vorher gemacht?
 * dAnjou ist raus! HAHA, tschüss denn ...
<c_bit> System installiert, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<c_bit> Zur Not kann ich neu installieren. Das System ist ja noch recht blank. :-)
<k1l> c_bit: stell mal auf die hauptserver, vlt haben die deutschen server da noch nicht alle aktuellen pakete
<c_bit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/998989/ -> Gleiches Problem
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> c_bit: hast du nen upgrade gemacht?
<dAnjou> oder frisch installiert?
<c_bit> Frisch!
<dAnjou> hmm, sollte das evolution-monster nicht irgendwann mal aus ubuntu getilgt werden?
<dAnjou> diese art kommunikation sollte komplett übern DBUS laufen, aber das gehört hier schon nicht mehr her
<c_bit> Mhh!
<p01nt3r> seid gegrüsst. weiss jemand, wie man pdf-anhänge in thunderbird 12.0.1 direkt öffnen kann?
<k1l> draufklicken, dann kommt ne abfrage
<k1l> (sofern man den haken da drunter nicht gesetzt hatte)
<p01nt3r> k1l, so einfach kanns manchmal sein, das hatte ich übersehen. danke!
<p01nt3r> k1l, aber welchen "haken" meinst du?
<c7h> Hey ich bräuchte hilfe - hab ein Problem mit meinem ton.
<p01nt3r> k1l, und kann man es auch so einrichten, dass er anstatt speichern schon als standard "öffnen" nimmt?
<k1l> p01nt3r: im sich öffenden dialog kann man unten anhaken, dass man diese auswahl immer so haben will. dann kommt diese abfrage nicht mehr
<p01nt3r> c7h, beschreib dein problem bitte sehr genau.
<p01nt3r> k1l, dann kann man es aber danach nicht mehr ändern?
<k1l> p01nt3r: in den einstellungen sicher irgendwo
<p01nt3r> ok ich stell's mal so ein. danke.
<p01nt3r> k1l, habs gefunden, perfekt.
<c7h> ich hab einen Dell XPS15 - der hat 2x 3,5mm Klinkenbuchsen für Kopfhörer - einen hab ich letzenes "zerschossen" (Hängengeblieben, jetzt ist sie nicht mehr zu verwenden :-/ ) Die 2. Buchse funktioniert aber nur, wenn ich die Kopfhörer schon vor dem booten eingesteckt habe - stecke ich sie aus, bekomm ich keinen ton mehr
<xreal> Gibt es ein Shell-Tool, um eine SMS via UMTS-Stick zu senden und zu empfangen?
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: diverse, u.a. gammu
<xreal> +LetoThe2nd: Ich habe bislang immer nur GUI gefunden. Kannst du "u.a." etwas ausweiten? :p
<||arifaX> xreal, hab ich schon gemacht.
 * ||arifaX nachdenk
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: kann ich im moment nicht, weil ich bisher nur gammu brauchte. ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es noch mehr gibt.
<c7h> ...das nervt natürlich - also meine Frage: wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die 2. Buchse die Funktion der 1. (defekten) vollständig übernimmt?
<xreal> +LetoThe2nd: Funktioniert gammu den nauch mit einem UMTS-stick?
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: kann sein. "ein umts-stick" ist nun nicht eben die präziseste definition der welt...
<xreal> +LetoThe2nd: Yepp, tut's :-)
<||arifaX> xreal, smsclient sollte gehen. ich denke das wars was ich genutzt hatte.
<xreal> ||arifaX: Die Website ist mittlerweile down... gibt nur noch das Paket :(
<xreal> +LetoThe2nd: Ich meinte schon "generell" mit UMTS-sticks. Ich will mir eh einen neuen kaufen. Ich dachte, es klappt nur mit Handys.
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: ich kann mit sicherheit sagen, dass es mit generischen at-modems geht. und afaik sind die umts-sticks (u.u. nach einem modeswitch) da relativ nahe dran.
<||arifaX> xreal, ja und?
<xreal> +LetoThe2nd: "ZTE K3765-Z" wird unterstützt. Super.
<xreal> ||arifaX: Ich lese gerne Dokumentationen außerhalb von man :-)
<||arifaX> xreal, gib mal die original url her
<xreal> ||arifaX: 1 sec, ich habe es auch nur durch googlen gefunden
<xreal> http://www10.smsclient.org/
<kubine> Title: Smsclient.org (at www10.smsclient.org)
<zylon> hi
<zylon> ich möchte gerne mein Wacom Bamboo Gafiktablet unter Ubuntu zu laufen bekommen
<zylon> habe diese Beschreibung gefunden http://ubuntuxx.de/anleitungen/wacom-bamboo-pen-treiber-unter-ubuntu-10-10-installieren/
<kubine> Title: Wacom Bamboo Pen Treiber unter Ubuntu 10.10 installieren | ubuntuxx.de (at ubuntuxx.de)
<zylon> ist natürlich schon etwas älter und deswegen hab es es vorher auf einer VM gestestet
<c7h> also über aplay -D hw:0,0 awavefile.wav erreiche ich die richtige Soundkarte, aber wie spreche ich den kopfhörerausgang an? dann könnte man das doch sicher in der .asoundrc oder der /etc/asound.conf als standartausgang festlegen, oder?
<zylon> den dort verwendetetn Treiber gibt es nicht mehr, deshalb habe ich den 8.8.10 genommen, beim neuesten scheint es keinen configure ordner zu geben
<zylon> hat leider nicht geklappt
<witchdoc> moin
<||arifaX> xreal, http://smstools3.kekekasvi.com/
<kubine> Title: SMS Server Tools 3 (at smstools3.kekekasvi.com)
<xreal> ||arifaX: Ja, das checke ich auch gerade :p
<zylon> http://www.xup.in/dl,10627404/12749paste.txt/
<kubine> Title: Download: 12749paste.txt | xup.in (at www.xup.in)
<zylon> weiß jemand wie ich das tablet zum laufen bekomme=?
<dadrc> zylon, welche Ubuntu-Version?
<c7h> keiner eine Idee?
<zylon> Ubuntu 11.10
<dadrc> zylon, guck mal da: fertige pakete: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wacom_USB-Tabletts/Treiber_kompilieren
<kubine> Title: Treiber kompilieren › Wacom USB-Tabletts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> muss los
<zylon> ok, danke - ich versuche es :)
<zylon> habe die ppa quelle hinzugefügt, trotzdem findet er die pakete nicht
<zylon> die steht auch unter sources.list.d
<k1l> sudo apt-get update gemacht?
<zylon> oh, ok hole ich nach
<k1l> ja du musst die quellen immer erst neu einlesen, wenn du neue quellen hinzugefügt hasta
<zylon> ok
<zylon> wacom-dkms konnte er installieren, aber input-wacom wird trotzdem nicht gefunden
<LarsT> Hallo!
<zylon> E: Unable to locate package input-wacom
<k1l> locate? apt-cache search nutzt man um pakete im repo zu suchen
<k1l> zylon: und bitte auch genau lesen was dort steht. das mit dem einlesen der quellen stand direkt unter dem roten katen
<k1l> *kasten
<k1l> wie im ppa erwähnt auch ruhig hier direkt mal nachschauen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562
<kubine> Title: [all variants] HOW TO Set Up the Bamboo Pen & Touch in Lucid - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<zylon> http://www.xup.in/dl,10026551/16956paste.txt/
<kubine> Title: Download: 16956paste.txt | xup.in (at www.xup.in)
<zylon> also sieht das aus: http://www.xup.in/dl,21400985/85103paste.txt/ quellen sind eig. vorhanden - mit dem neu einlesen hatte ich übersehen :(
<kubine> Title: Download: 85103paste.txt | xup.in (at www.xup.in)
<k1l> zylon: 11.10 ist aber auch nicht natty :X
<k1l> das hast du einiges vermurkst
<jokrebel> http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln 
<kubine> Title: IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at tinyurl.com)
<zylon> in der beschreibung steht ab Ubuntu 11.04
<k1l> zylon: trotzdem brauchst du die repos für oneiric, da das auch das oneiric paket liefert. du hast ja gesagt, dass du oneiric nutzt
<k1l> zylon: siehe https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet
<kubine> Title: Wacom Tablet Drivers : Lekensteyn (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> mal ruhig lesen, dass du weisst worum es geht. auch den absatz; adding this ppa to your system
<LetoThe2nd> quit
<njuhbie> hi
<njuhbie> seit ich 12.04 drauf habe, setzt aller 5 min bei kaffeine der ton fuer ca 15 sekunden aus. kennt das problem wer? das hab ich auf 2 rec~zhnern
<k1l_> njuhbie: so spontan nicht. nutzt du kde? gibts was in den logs dazu? fehlermeldungen vlt?
<k1l_> starte kaffeine mal in nem terminal und schau ob es dann zu der zeit was ausspuckt z.b.
<njuhbie> gut, mal testen. im moment spieklt der mal recht lange ohne aussetzer
<Bill-Buchanan> Guten Abend! Bei mir werden, noch aus XFCE-Zeiten, in Unity alle Laufwerke mit Thunar geöffnet - wie kann ich das denn auf Nautilus umstellen?
<Eldorado> hi, da ich installationsprobleme von 12.04 auf meinem system hatte, habe ich 11.10 installiert und es einfach auf 12.04 geupdatet. das problem ist, das wenn ich jetzt starte der pc im login screen einfriert und ich nur noch die maus bewegen kann. Ich hab die GeForce GTX 580 von Nvidia, und einen AMD prozessor
<jokrebel> Eldorado: Versuch mal ein Alt+F2
<PBeck> hi
<Eldorado> Jokrebel: keine reaktion
<jokrebel> Eldorado: Dann mal ein Alt+Druck+K
<Eldorado> jaaa, das geht^^
<Eldorado> was habe ich da gerade gemacht?
<jokrebel> Eldorado: Eine von vielen "last tests" http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eldorado> also mit diesem alt+druck+k bekomm ich kurz 2 anzeigen und dann nen schwarzen bildschirm...
<njuhbie> kannste in die konsole wechsen und guggen was in xorg log steht?
<Eldorado> mit alt+F2? nein, da passiert nichts
<njuhbie> strg+alt+F1
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<Eldorado> nee, da passiert auch nichgts
<Flash63> hallo Ryuno-Ki
<njuhbie> und caps druecken, da passiert wohl auch nix
<njuhbie> ?
<Eldorado> nee, net mal lämpchen auf tastatur geht an : /
<njuhbie> ok. mom
<njuhbie> http://nopaste.info/8f44f19074.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<njuhbie> das autoadd /autoenable mal in die xorg conf rein.
<jokrebel> Eldorado: Dann solltest Du mal die Logs sichten (/var/log/... und im /home/deinusername/ einen .xsession-errors und ggf. auch die ~old
<njuhbie> nur ne idee. hatte ich vor ner ganzen weile bei gentoo
<Eldorado> und wie komm ich daran? also ich kann ja kein terminal oder so aufmachen
<njuhbie> life systemk. und dann die / mounten
<Eldorado> k mom
<Fuchs> Eldorado: Alt+Druck+K und dann CTRL+ALT+F1 geht, Eldorado? 
<Eldorado> alt druck k geht, aber dann komm ich in einen blackscreen und auch die maus friert ein
<Eldorado> ctrl alt f1 geht nicht
<jokrebel> Eldorado: Fuchs ist Dein Retter ;-) 
<Fuchs> Eldorado: sorry, Alt+Druck+R  und dann CTRL+ALT+F1 
<Eldorado> ich freu mich schon :>, ich bin gerade imlivesystem, also moment^^
<Eldorado> also was soll ich mit den logs machen?
<Fuchs> in einen pastebin und uns die URL geben
<Eldorado> der pc hat kein internet
<Eldorado> ich mach das allesmal übern usb stick usw
<njuhbie> ,oO(abtippen) :P
<Eldorado> also, alses was in /vat/log/ steht und was noch=
<Eldorado> ?
<Eldorado> kann ich auf den usb stick, den ich gerade für ne live benutze nicht zugreifen?
<sdx23> Wenn der nur eine Partition hat nicht, nein. 
<Eldorado> verdammt....wie komm ich jetzt die logs da runter? :D
<Eldorado> ich habe sonst keinen :D
<Fuchs> Eldorado: /var/log/Xorg.0.log  und  system.log  wenn vorhanden
<Eldorado> okay, moment dauert einen mom...
<njuhbie> cu
<Eldorado> also, eine syslog kann ich anbieten, aber keine system.log
<Eldorado> wo soll ich die beiden daten hochladen?
<jokrebel> !paste > Eldorado
<kubine>  Eldorado: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest64897> hallo
<Guest64897> wo finde ich kostenlose HD Pornos im Internet?
<Eldorado> www.gidf.de
<Guest64897> da find ich nur scheis seiten
<Guest64897> ey
<Guest64897> warum kick
<eix_> weil offtopic
<Eldorado> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408437/    http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408442/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eldorado> Fuchs: da, bitte :D
<Fuchs> Eldorado: da ist der Nouveau Treiber aktiv, und Dein X stirbt Dir dann
<Fuchs> Eldorado: Du koenntest versuchen von einem Live-System aus ein chroot zu machen und den nvidia Treiber zu installieren. Weisst Du in etwa, wie das geht? 
<Eldorado> nein
<Eldorado> also im livesystem bin ich gerade drinne^^
<Fuchs> Eldorado: relativ simpel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot 
<kubine> Title: chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eldorado> okay ich werds versuchen, danke
<Fuchs> Eldorado: dann, wenn Du da bist, via sudo apt-get install das passende Paket installieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia?highlight=nvidia#ber-die-Paketverwaltung
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eldorado> k
<Eldorado> öhmp, okay, es wird mir iwie nicht klar, was für einen ich für eine GTX 580 brauche :D
<Eldorado> oder in welchem verzeichnis ich das ausführen soll
<Fuchs> das klingt realtiv neu
<Fuchs> nimm den neusten
<Fuchs> das ist egal, es holt den aus dem Netz  (ich hoffe Du hast netz inzwischen ... sonst: Paket runterladen, irgendwie da draufkopieren, dann sudo dpkg -i nvidia-tollername.deb
<Azrooth> hi
<Fuchs> uhu auch 
<Azrooth> wie entferne ich bei ubuntu eine fehlerhafte "leere" verknüpfung aus der linken Menüleiste, die dadurch entstanden ist, dass ein Verknüpfungsicon nicht richtig abgelegt wurde?
<Eldorado> jaa, netzt hab ich drauf gebastelt, und wie muss nun der pfard aussehen?
<Fuchs> Eldorado: Pfad fuer? Also im chroot bist Du schon, ja? 
<Eldorado> naja, da steht ja das ich iwie nen pfard in die installation beimchroot befehl mit eingeben soll
<jokrebel> Azrooth: Unity?
<Azrooth> jokrebel: genau
<jokrebel> Azrooth: Rechtsklick -< aus Starter entfernen
<Azrooth> jokrebel: ist quasi ein verschiebbarer freiraum
<Fuchs> Eldorado: also fuer das chroot: da musst Du im Livesystem Dein richtiges Ubuntu einbinden (falls noch nicht passiert, aber da Du an die Logs kommst: wohl passiert) 
<jokrebel> ->
<Azrooth> jokrebel: ne, das geht nicht. wird nicht angezeig
<Azrooth> t
<Fuchs> Eldorado: dann den Pfad von dem Angeben. Also da wo Deine Ubuntu / Partition aktuell eingebunden ist
<Azrooth> jokrebel: kann den freiraum verschieben, aber nicht einfach mit rechtsklick löschen.
<Eldorado> wo sehe ich das den?
<Fuchs> Eldorado: mount ohne irgendwelche Parameter muesste Dir eine Liste geben
<jokrebel> Azrooth: Seit dem Letzten versuch schon mal (wenigsten X) neu gestartet?
<Eldorado> ja, aber mit der ausgabe kann ich nichts anfangen :D
<Azrooth> jokrebel: hab ich noch nicht. vielleicht gehts danach wieder, nach einem neustart. danke trotzdem
<jokrebel> Azrooth: Manchmal müssen auch unter Linux Nuestarts (zumindes von der grafischen Oberfläche) sein. Berichte uns (für die Nachwelt)
<Azrooth> jokrebel: werd ich, danke
<Fuchs> Eldorado: dann zeig mal her :)  (nicht hier rein, pastebin wieder) 
<Eldorado> jaja, mom
<Eldorado> paste.ubuntuusers.de/408447/
<Fuchs> Eldorado: mach mal ein cd /media/d90fcbe3-01d8-4441-bc71-04ab493415fd    und guck (ls) ob das wie Dein ubuntu ausschaut
<Fuchs> Eldorado: wenn ja: das beim chroot verwenden an Stelle von /mnt/irgendwas,  /bin/bash so lassen wie es ist
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> jaa, sieht sehr nach meinem aus^^
<Fuchs> Eldorado: gut, dann mach mal da in der Anleitung weiter :) 
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> okay, da steht jetzt: root@ubuntu:/#
<Fuchs> Eldorado: dann installiere mit apt-get install paketnamehier  das passende Paket aus der Liste oben
<Eldorado> k, mom
<Eldorado> hab da nen fehler: paste.ubuntuusers.de/408452/
<Eldorado> @Fuchs:
<Fuchs> ja, kein Netz da wie es scheint
<Fuchs> oder keine (gescheite) /etc/resolv.conf
<Eldorado> doch, der hat netz...
<Fuchs> nun, er kann die gewuenschten Pakete nicht runterladen
<Fuchs> schau mal, ob der da Netz und namensaufloesung hat  (ping www.google.ch oder so) 
<Eldorado> bzw; ja beim ersten mal ist derstecker raus gegangen, aber jetzt istwieder netzt, und der lädt trozdem nicht -.-
<apollo13> was sagt dig de.archive.ubuntu.com; paste auch noch /etc/resolv.conf
<Eldorado> unknown host, aber http verbindungen gehen problemlosraus -.-
<Fuchs> Eldorado: dann ist im chroot wohl keine resolv.conf 
<Fuchs> Eldorado: schau Dir die vom livesystem an (anderes Terminal) und kopier die in das chroot  (nano /etc/resolv.conf) 
<Eldorado> kmom
<Eldorado> öhmp, wie genau meinst du das mit kopieren?
<Eldorado> bzw, wo soll ich das hin kopieren? einfach in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Fuchs> den Inhalt der /etc/resolv.conf  von dem Livesystem in die Datei in dem chroot, genau 
<Eldorado> okay, hab ich gemacht
<Eldorado> aber auf ṕing google kommt immernoch das selbe
<apollo13> aber ping 8.8.8.8 geht?
<Eldorado> jap
<apollo13> was sagt dig google.at @8.8.8.8
<apollo13> und was steht in deiner resolv.conf
<apollo13> schreib nameserver 8.8.8.8 rein und schau obs dann geht
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> der sagtmitdas der kein /etc/resolv.conf finden kann bzw nicht schreiben kann
<apollo13> so viel dazu, dann glaub ich nicht wirklich dass du das kopiert hast ;)
<Eldorado> jaa, fällt mir auch gerade auf, aber wie bekomm ich den dazu, da was zu schreiben?! o.O
<apollo13> mit sudo arbeiten
<apollo13> falls du nicht als root drin bist
<Eldorado> hab ich gerade versucht: "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu" und als root bin ich eigentlich schon drinn
<Fuchs> apollo13: er ist in einem chroot, als root 
<apollo13> na dann würde ich mal aushängen und nen fsck machen :þ
<Eldorado> bitte anleitung auf DAU ebene geben :D
<Fuchs> Eldorado: in dem Terminal, wo Du root bist (also mit dem chroot) 
<Fuchs> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf 
<Eldorado> k mom
<Fuchs> dann noch mal ein ping auf google
<Eldorado> "bash: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file ordirectory"
<Eldorado> das selbe auch bei sudo
<Fuchs> bei welchem Befehl bitteschoen? 
<Fuchs> kein sudo wenn Du eh schon root bist
<Eldorado> bei dem echo
<Fuchs> kann nicht sein, eigentlich
<Fuchs> wie genau sieht der Befehl aus 
<Eldorado> und nun?
<Eldorado> ich versuchs mal mit anderen anführungszeichen, ich musste die ausm internet kopieren, doofe englische tastatur
<Ryuno-Ki> Kann mir (vom UWR) mal ein Wiki-Mod oder Unity-Supporter kurz eine Frage beantworten? (Query)
<Fuchs> Ryuno-Ki: falscher Kanal :p 
<Fuchs> Ryuno-Ki: #ubuntuusers, von da sind die wenigsten hier. 
<Ryuno-Ki> Fuchs: wo wäre ich eher beraten ...?
<apollo13> …
<Fuchs> Ryuno-Ki: siehe oben :) 
<Ryuno-Ki> so viele Ubuntuchannel >_<
<Ryuno-Ki> mein Internet ist nicht mehr das jüngste ...
<Ryuno-Ki> danke
<Eldorado> aber immernoch selbe antwort: die eingabe lautet  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<apollo13> was sagt denn touch /test
<Eldorado> nichts
<apollo13> was sagt ls -lisa /etc
<Eldorado> mom, ebend kopieren,
<Eldorado> paste.ubuntuusers.de/408457/
<Fuchs> ach, ein symlink 
<Fuchs> warum denn das ... *kopfkratz* 
<apollo13> Fuchs: man resolvconf
<Fuchs> apollo13: gibbet hier nicht. Uebernimmst Du das rasch? 
<Fuchs> sobald er Internet hat, kann er den nvidia Treiber installieren, dann ist er gluecklich
<apollo13> puh, muss ich kurz testen, kann ich adhoc auch nicht ohne einfach symlink zu löschen
<apollo13> Eldorado: versuch echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /test && cat test | resolvconf -a eth0
<Eldorado> okay, mom
<apollo13> und wenn hier jemand wegen useless use of cat mault gibts haue ;)
<apollo13> danach ein cat /etc/resolv.conf und sagen was drin steht
<apollo13> achja das sollte cat /test sein ;)
<apollo13> und eth0 musst an dein netzwerk iface anpassen, ist aber mit etwas glück eh das richtige
<Eldorado> "resolvconf: Error: /run/resolvconf/interface either does not exist or is not a directory"
<apollo13> ach dummes ding, holzhammermethode: rm /etc/resolv.conf && echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Eldorado> k mom
<apollo13> das musst aber dann nacher wieder richten ;)
<guntbert> apollo13: damit entfernt er den symlink (nur zur Erinnerung :-)
<Eldorado> juhu, kein fehler :D
<Eldorado> und nu?
<apollo13> ping google.at und wenn das geht darf Fuchs wieder
<Eldorado> jaa, geht :D
<Fuchs> Eldorado: dann nun den apt-get install Befehl von weiter oben
<Eldorado> k mom
<apollo13> Fuchs: danach soll er bitte wieder nen symlink einrichten: /etc/resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<Eldorado> es lebt! es lebt! :>
<Fuchs> apollo13: jap 
<apollo13> wobei seiner zeigt im paste auf: resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf  --- scheinbar sind ubuntu und debian da anders, bitte gegenchecken ;)
<Fuchs> Eldorado: wie Du gehoert hast: wenn Du fertig bist:  rm /etc/resolv.conf; ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf 
<Eldorado> hmm...wieso benutzt linux nicht einfach den router im netzwerk als DNS server, wie windows auch?^^
<Eldorado> okay, mach ich danach
<apollo13> Eldorado: tut es ja, aber in so nem chroot laufen die dinge etwas anders
<Eldorado> achso okay :rollexe:
<Eldorado> *y
<Eldorado> hmm...ich seh da ganz viel Permission denied : /
<Eldorado> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Eldorado> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408462/
<kubine> Title: apt-get › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> ach, der will ein dev
<Fuchs> moment
<Fuchs> Eldorado: in dem anderen Terminal (nicht im chroot): mount --rbind /dev /media/d90fcbe3-01d8-4441-bc71-04ab493415fd/dev
<Fuchs> eh
<Fuchs> sudo vorne dran, sorry
<Eldorado> k mom
<Fuchs> und dann gleich noch sudo mount -t proc none /media/d90fcbe3-01d8-4441-bc71-04ab493415fd/proc
<Fuchs> dann noch mal im chroot Terminal den Befehl 
<Eldorado> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408467/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eldorado> ich glaub das ging nicht
<Fuchs> ohne Leerzeichen 
<Fuchs> mount --rbind /dev /media/d90fcbe3-01d8-4441-bc71-04ab493415fd/dev    << genau so
<Eldorado> achso, du hattest auch welche^^
<apollo13> nein er hatte keine
<apollo13> und du kannst tab zum vervollständigen verwenden oder tippst du das ab?
<Eldorado> achja...tab gibts ja auch noch -.- geht immernoch nicht
<Eldorado> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408472/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> hmm nen thinkpad 420s solltest doch mit der intel graka booten können, dann hättest zumindest grafik und könntest von dort aus richten…
<Eldorado> redest du mit mir? :D
<apollo13> jein, hab den paste output falsch gelesen
<apollo13> poste mal mount von ner shell außerhalb des chroot
<Eldorado> Ich = DAU, also bitte was soll ich tun? .D
<apollo13> -_-
<apollo13> mount eintippen 
<Eldorado> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408477/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> ich seh dort noch nicht das proc was Fuchs auch gemountet haben wollte
<Eldorado> hab den  befehl aber so gemacht, wie er gesagt hat
<Eldorado> kanns nochmal machen,,,,
<apollo13> hmm vielleicht scheint das im mount nicht auf, würde mich aber wundern
<Eldorado> ändert aber nichts am fehler
<apollo13> dann weiß ich auch nimmer viel weiter ohne vorm pc zu sitzen
<Eldorado> kannst ja rum kommen :D wohnste bremen/niedersachsen? .D
<Eldorado> Fuchs: weißt du was ich jetzt machen sollte?
<Eldorado> gibt es vllt schon eine linux 12.04 version, wo der treiber mit drauf ist? bzw wie kompliziert wäre es eine zu machen?
<apollo13> kA, ich hab hier die nvidia treiber immer händisch installiert 
 * bekks too
<dAnjou> Eldorado: linux bezeichnet umgangssprachlich nur den kernel
<dAnjou> Eldorado: du meinst ubuntu
<Eldorado> jaa, genau
<dAnjou> und das gibt es wohl nicht
<Eldorado> schade
<dAnjou> viel eher gibt es einen neueren kernel, der neue treiber enthält
<dAnjou> aber ich weiß nicht, worum es geht, also halt ich's maul
<Eldorado> darum das ich scheinbar den nvidiatreiber net in meine linux installation rein bekomme :D
<dAnjou> Eldorado: http://anscheinbar.de 
<kubine> Title: Zwiebelfisch-Abc: scheinbar/anscheinend - SPIEGEL ONLINE (at anscheinbar.de)
<dAnjou> hmm, tja. glaub nich, dass da ein neuer kernel hilft
<Eldorado> dann halt anscheinend, du Germanistikstuden! :D
<Eldorado> *t
<Eldorado> Fuchs: lebst du noch?^^
<Eldorado> ist mir jetzt auch alles egal, ich schmeiß einfach ne alte version drauf, die geht und update iwan später nochmal....
<Eldorado> aber danke für die hilfe
<jottbe> Hi
<Nightwolf> kennt jemand gute folien als einführung in open source und linux? eher um zu zeigen, was das für eine tolle idee ist, wo sie her kommt, usw., möglichst wenig technik
<jottbe> Ich habe ein problem mit pm-hibernate es scheint das system zwar runerzufahren, aber dann geht der CPU-Lüfer auf hochtouren und das Sysem lässt sich über den Power-Button weder komplett aus- noch einschalten. Es hilft nur noch den Netzstecker zu ziehen.
<k1l_> !ot > Nightwolf 
<kubine>  Nightwolf: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jottbe> Das Problem ist, daß ich pm-hibernate brauche, weil mein System sich darüber automatisch abschalet, wenn es nicht benötigt wird :-(
<jottbe> hat jemand eine Idee?
<jottbe> ich nehme an, dass es ewas mit dem Kernel zu tun hat, kann ich damit rechnen, dass es sowieso bald einen neuen Kernel gibt, oder muss ich mir jetzt einen Kernel selbst uebersetzen?
<dadrc> jottbe, ich würd mal den Debugmodus testen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils#Debug-Modus-verwenden
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ging es denn mal mit 'nem älteren Kernel?
<jottbe> ja das ging
<dadrc> hmjo, dann ist es wahrscheinlich wirklich der kernel
<jottbe> ich hatte vorher noch die lezte langzeitversion von Ubuntu nach einem Upgrade der Version wurde der Kernel neu instsalliert, danach gings nicht mehr
<jottbe> dann habe ich auf die neue Ubuntu-Version angehoben in der hoffnung, das problem würde dadurch verschwinden, was es aber leider nicht tat :-(
<dadrc> Ich würd mal den Debugmodus probieren, vielleicht ist es ja nur eine Einstellungssache
<jottbe> ok der tip mit dem log ist nicht schlecht. Mal schauen, ob es was interessanes ausspuckt
<jottbe> ok ich bin dann mal wech :-)
<Azrooth> was mach ich denn, wenn ich pakete installieren will, die von anderen abhängen, ubuntu diese aber nicht mit sudo apt-get install installieren will
<Azrooth> kommt immer eine fehlermeldung mit den abhängigkeiten
<Azrooth> aber er will sie nicht installieren
<k1l_> pack mal alles in einen nopaste und zeig den link
<Azrooth> k1l_: http://nopaste.info/fb138c4c85.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-22
<geser> Azrooth_: konntest du dein Abhängigkeits-Problem von heute nacht lösen?
<Azrooth_> geser: nein, ich hab mir jetzt die iso geladen und versuchs darüber
<geser> Azrooth_: apt ist leider nicht sehr genau im erklären, wo genau die Abhängigkeiten kaputt sind. Da hilft nur die bemängelten Pakete so lange zu der Liste der zu installierenden Pakete hinzuzufügen, bis die eigentliche Fehlermeldung kommt.
<geser> ich nehme an du willst "context" installieren? pack mal die Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get install context texlive-base" in ein pastebin
<Azrooth_> geser: hab ich versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt
<Azrooth_> geser: ich installiere gerade über die iso
<geser> Azrooth_: das ganze Ubuntu neu?
<Azrooth_> geser: nein, ich hab mir texlive als iso geladen
<Azrooth_> geser: bis jetzt scheint das zu funktionieren
<ogo> moin
<sincex386> welchen Mailserver könnt ihr mir empfehlen 
<koegs> welche option benutze ich nochmal sinnvollerweise in der fstab, wenn es sich um eine USB-Festplatte handelt, welche nicht immer da ist
<deem> koegs: noauto?
<koegs> deem: dann wird sie aber beim booten nicht eingehangen falls sie da ist oder?
<deem> dann wird sie nur manuell eingehangen
<deem> koegs: im wiki steht allerdings: Schließt man nun die USB-Backup-Platte an, wird diese jedes mal unter /media/Backup eingehängt. Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Option user. Sie sorgt dafür, dass man keine Root-Rechte benötigt um die Partition ein- bzw. auszuhängen.
<koegs> hm, oder anders gesagt, wenn ich sie fest eintrage, wie reagiert der boot-vorgang, wenn die festplatte nicht da ist
<deem> koegs: er wartet und bricht dann ab, wenn er sie nicht findet
<koegs> hm, das wäre vertretbar
<deem> du kannst sie dann später mit "mount -a" einhängen, bzw ich bin mir grade nicht sicher ob der das dann automatisch macht sobald die da ist. sollte er aber nicht tun
<Ardalrian> Hallo zusammen! :-)
<geser> koegs: wenn du sie fest einträgst mit "noauto", dann hat das keine Verzögerung auf den Bootvorgang.
<dadrc> koegs, das klingt eigentlich, als würdest du eher 'ne udev-Regel oder so wollen
<koegs> hm
<koegs> hängt der boot-vorgang komplett, wenn ich das ohne "noauto" eintrage?
<koegs> eigentlich hängt die platte immer dran, möchte aber verhindern, dass probleme beim booten entstehen, wenn die platte mal nicht dranhängt
<dywi_1> nofail ?
<koegs> thx
<Eldorado> hi
<Eldorado> Wo kann ich nachschauen, ob meine grafikkarte gerade unterstützt wird?
<tbf> Eldorado, am schnellsten wird gehen, cd-image brennen oder auf usb-stick bannen, und ausprobieren
<tbf> Eldorado, die images haben alle einen "life-cd" modus, d.h. du kannst ohne installation testen
<Eldorado> Also ich hab ja schon ein sysstem gerade am laufen, aber der zeigt mir nur ein bild über die onboard graka an, deswegen wollte ich mal nachschauen, ob der überhaupt meine andere grafikkarte erkennt
<DreamThief> Eldorado: onboard graka im bios deaktivieren, wenn du sie nicht brauchst ;)
<DreamThief> Eldorado: ansonsten per lspci ma schauen, was da so am pci bus erkannt wird.
<tbf> DreamThief, das lspci die karten anzeigt sagt nicht viel aus
<Eldorado> doch, ich brauch die onboard, da ich 3 bildschirme an meinem pc am laufen habe, und die zusätzliche graka nur 2 ausgänge hat ;) 
<DreamThief> tbf: das weiss ich schon, du schlaumeier ;)
<DreamThief> Eldorado: muss man dir sonst noch was aus der nase ziehen? ;)
<LetoTheII> wäre mir eh neu wenn das gehen würde.
<tbf> Eldorado: systemeinstellungen → anzeigegeräte zeigt die anderen monitore nicht an?
<LetoTheII> wenn karte gesteckt, dann onboard tot oder anders run.
<tbf> Eldorado: evtl. zeigt /var/log/Xorg.0.log was sinnvolles
<Eldorado> nee, nur den einen der an der onboard ist und der wird als unbekannt gezeigt
<DreamThief> was ist das andere denn für eine graka?
<Eldorado> die zusätzliche ist eine GTX 580 von nvidia
<tbf> Eldorado, immerhin wird der gezeigt - das ist schon mal ein gutes zeichen - denke ich
<tbf> LetoTheII, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
<DreamThief> und die onboard graka ist welcher typ? intel?
<LetoTheII> man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege. aber sowwit ich weiss (und bei meiner mühle ists auch genau so):
<Eldorado> ne, auch von nvidia
<Eldorado> btw: ich muss mal ebend neu starten, bis gleich
<DreamThief> LetoTheII: ich hatte das auch schon, dass man onboard und addon karte parallel nutzen konnte
<DreamThief> nvidia onboard graka?
<LetoTheII> die onboard-karte verwendet die pcie-lanes die auch auf den pcie16 gehen. ergo, es kann immer nur eins von beidem befeuert werden.
<DreamThief> wo gibts das denn heute noch=
<DreamThief> ?
<tbf> LetoTheII: "früher", zu zeiten von pci/agp/.... ging sowas immer.... und heute geht sowas auch häufig, wenn alles vom gleichen hersteller ist
<LetoTheII> tbf: als besitzer eines boards mit ati-grafik und 2 gesteckten ati-karten behaupte ich das gegenteil.
<LetoTheII> (übrigens einheitlich unter windows/linux sowie sämtlichen treibern)
<LetoTheII> !away > CoM`oFF|Disconn
<kubine>  CoM`oFF|Disconn: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Eldorado> okay, ich hab ein neues problem: ich habe gerade einen anderen nvidiatreiber installiert, und nun startet der pc nicht mehr, die letzten einträge diehier stehen sind: "Starting Userspace bootsplash OK Stoping Userspace bootsplash OK Checking batterystate... OK" jetzt blinkt der courser, aber es passiert nichts mehr
<LetoTheII> ich bin zwar nicht direkt ein grafik- und schon gar kein nvidia-spezialist, aber unter "einen anderen nvidiatreiber" kann ich mir trotzdem so gar nix vorstellen.
<TheInfinity> LetoTheII: klingt wie "ich hab irgendn zeugs direkt von nvidia.com runtergeladen und damit mein system geschrottet"
<LetoTheII> TheInfinity: also für mich (vorsicht, schonungslos ehrlich) klingts nach: ich will dass mein system was macht wozu es technisch gar nicht imstande ist, aber ich wills nicht glauben und probier deswegen alle knöpfchen wild durch.
<TheInfinity> LetoTheII: du formulierst auch jede von mir angedeutete geschichte schonungslos aus, huh? ;D
<LetoTheII> TheInfinity: gerne doch.
<TheInfinity> hrhr :)
<Eldorado> unter "zusätzliche treiber installieren", war ein scheinbar neuerer nvidiatreiber angeboten, den ich einfach installiert habe.
<Eldorado> ich hab nichts bei nvidia runter geladen
<TheInfinity> ok, das ist ungut. und ein ubuntu-problem. weil das dürfte nicht geschehen.
<LetoTheII> TheInfinity: nicht zwingend, sondern nur wenn keine xorg.conf oder eines ihrer substitute da ist.
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: versuch mal in den recovery modus zu kommen und die /var/log/Xorg.0.log anzuschauen.
<LetoTheII> denn wenn eine verhunackelte config da ist, die der treiber nicht frisst sieht das resultat etwa wie beschrieben aus. ergo: die erstmal beseitigen/umbenennen
<Eldorado> okay, komme ich den modus?
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: hast du zuvor irgendwas an der xorg.log gemacht?
<Eldorado> nein
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: escape beim booten drücken, dann kriegst du n auswahlmenü
<Eldorado> okay, mom
<Eldorado> hmmm... dadurch das ich ESC gedrück habe, bin ich in kein menü gekommen, aber diesmal ist der beim booten beim "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility OK" angekommen
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: ggf. ist es auch die shift taste
<TheInfinity> wenn du gar kein runterzählen siehst
<Eldorado> gedrückt halten? oder hämmern?
<TheInfinity> shift gedrückt halten
<TheInfinity> direkt nach dem bios post
<Eldorado> jaa, bin im menü
<Eldorado> widerherstellungsmodus?
<TheInfinity> yep
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: hast du ggf. irgendwelche lustigen tools zur verbesserung der grafikleistung / zum einstellen von grafikzeugs genutzt?
<Eldorado> nein?
<TheInfinity> hmm Oo
<Eldorado> was soll ich im recovery menü machen?
<TheInfinity> mal schauen was in /var/log/Xorg.0.log drin steht
<TheInfinity> und das am besten pasten
<TheInfinity> !pastebinit > Eldorado
<kubine>  Eldorado: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TheInfinity> und /etc/X11/xorg.conf wäre auch interessant
<Eldorado> okay, dann mach ich das mal über die shell und so
<Eldorado> wie kopiere ich denn den ganzen inhalt der datei?
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: pastebinit. siehe kubines text
<Eldorado> das problem ist das ich das gerade nicht installieren kann, da iwelche statusdatein nicht gelesen/geöffnet werden konnten
<TheInfinity> vorher /etc/init.d/networking start
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> geht scheinbar niciht
<TheInfinity> hmpf. hab ewig nicht mehr mit dem recovery mode gearbeitet. kann mal wer weiterhelfen? ;)
<deem> ist das nicht einfach nur ne root shell?
<TheInfinity> deem: schon, aber wie startet man da networking?
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: was / wie viel steht denn in der xorg.conf drin?
<deem> das sollte schon an sein, bzw da gibts son ncurses menü, in dem kann man das netzwerk aktivieren
<Eldorado> mom
<deem> aber ich weiß nicht, wie man da aus der shell wieder hinkommtz
<deem> -z
<LetoTheII> !away > CoM|Disconn, zweiter hinweis...
<kubine>  CoM|Disconn, zweiter hinweis...: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Eldorado> ziehnlich viel steht da drinne
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: ok ... dann bewege die mal weg. also mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: dann mit reboot neu starten
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<Eldorado> steht fda
<TheInfinity> urgs.
<TheInfinity> was zum geier?!
<Eldorado> und nun?
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: mount -o rw,remount /
<Eldorado> okay, und nochmal den mv befehl?
<TheInfinity> yep
<Eldorado> jetzt kommen fehler vom modem-manager, nachdem ich reboot eingegeben habe, ist der kurz in das recovery menü gegangen und dann hat der iwas geladen, bis zum modem-manager
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: nicht wieder ins recovery, einfach das oberste starten
<Eldorado> ich mach mal hardreset
<Eldorado> jetzt hab ich nen blackscreen, ohne das da iwas steht
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: dann nochmal recovery menü, bitte dort auch netzwerk anwählen (und wenn du via wlan reingehst dir n kabel besorgen)
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: und das Xorg.0.log pasten
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> inwiefern netzwerk anwählen?
<Eldorado> TheInfinity: inwiedern netzwerk anwählen?
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: im recovery menu müsste es ein punkt network geben
<Eldorado> nur resum, fsck, remount und root
<Eldorado> *e
<Eldorado> TheInfinity: nur resume, fsck, remount und root
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: ok, dann bin ich wirklich überfragt. ich würd jetzt mit ner live cd da drangehen. habe seit ewigkeiten kein ubuntu recovery mehr genutzt ...
<deem> im ubuntu recovery muss man auch zuerst das fs als rw remounten, damit man damit arbeiten kann
<deem> wenn man einfach nur ne shell startet, hat man ein ro fs
<TheInfinity> deem: das hat er gemacht
<deem> ok. gut
<TheInfinity> Eldorado: ansonsten kannst du auch erst schritt readwrite, dann schritt networking nochmal aktivieren probieren, dann das mit pastebinit machen
<TheInfinity> kA ob networking read write braucht ... wäre aber ne fehlerquelle.
<Eldorado> okay, bin wieder da, also was soll ich machen?^^
<Eldorado> TheInfinity: soll ich jetzt livecd booten und da mit chroot dran rumbasteln?
<Eldorado> ist noch jemald da, der mir helfen kann?^^ 
<Eldorado> kennt sich einer mit screenbefehlen auf servern aus? was ist an dieser zeile syntaktisch falsch? "screen -S N -X top $'ls -l\n'"
<Eldorado> "" stehen nicht im befehlö
<dAnjou> -N vllt.?
<Eldorado> das ist der name der sitzung ;)
<Antiqua> braucht -X eine laufende sitzung?
<Eldorado> die sitzung läuft schon
<geser> was macht das $ da?
<Eldorado> also, da ich die erstellattribute im befehl nicht mit drinne habe. denke ich schon das der ne laufene braucht
<Eldorado> das $, kp, das hab ich von der wikiseite einfach so rüberkopiert
<dAnjou> Eldorado: was willst du überhaupt tun?
<Eldorado> ich will in eine screensitzung einen befehl übergeben, welcher dort dann auch ausgeführt werden soll
<dAnjou> screen -S <name> <befehl>
<dAnjou> erstellt und führt aus
<Eldorado> mom
<dAnjou> wenn du X brauchst
<dAnjou> screen -XS <name> <befehl>
<Eldorado> jaa aber dann bringt der mich ja in die sitzung
<dAnjou> Eldorado: man screen
<Eldorado> ?
<dAnjou> tipp das mal ein
<Eldorado> ich schaus mir gleich mal an...
<Eldorado> wie komm ich da wieder raus?! o.O -.-
<k1l> q
<k1l> !man > Eldorado 
<kubine>  Eldorado: Informationen zu man finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/man
<Eldorado> leider bringt mich das man screen nicht weiter
<deem> Eldorado: eine screen session detached du mit ctrl+A-D
<deem> attachen funktioniert dann wieder mit "screen -r"
<deem> wenn du mehrere screen session hast, musst du den screennamen bzw die id mit angeben
<deem> +s
<Eldorado> ich will über die rc.local beim starten ein paar screensessions öffnen und befehle in ihnen ausführen. Ohne, das ich manuel dabei sitze
<deem> Eldorado: "screen -AmdS <screenname> <befehl>"
<Eldorado> ahh, sehr gut, damit gehts, danke =)
<koegs> Eldorado: wie wärs, wenn du einfach mit RUHE die man-page liest...
<deem> oder eines der drölfzig how to's die es dazu im netz gibt
<koegs> "-d -m   Start screen in "detached" mode. This creates a new session but doesn't attach to it. This  is  usefulfor system startup scripts."
<koegs> wie genau soll es die man-page noch sagen :D
<dAnjou> verdammt, ich hab das X voll mit dem X bei ssh verwechselt
<dAnjou> -.-"
<deem> das -X in dem ersten befehl kann eigentlich gar nicht funktionieren, da die screen session doch noch gar nicht existiert
<dAnjou> hab ich auch gemerkt
<Caedi> hi
<Caedi> ich habe da ein klizikleines problem mit meinem ubuntu 12.04 =/ habe mir eine neue version von gimp instaliert und die ist jezt irgendwie parallel zu der alten drauf
<Caedi> aber die vertragen sich irgendwie net, und seid dem funzt auch meine packetverwaltung nimmer =/
<witchdoc> moin
<Caedi> weiss jemand wie ich die wieder weg kriege apt get remove funzt da irgendwie nicht
<koegs> Caedi: wie hast du sie installiert?
<Caedi> das erste mit paket verwaltung
<Caedi> und das zweite mit anleitung durch terminal, 
<deem> Caedi: welche anleitung?
<Caedi> mom
<Caedi> ich such die mal ^^
<Caedi> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/05/gimp-28-released-install-from-ppa.html
<Caedi> der da
<koegs> Caedi: wenn du diese anleitung befolgst, würde es mich wundern, wenn beide versionen parallel installiert werden
<deem> Caedi: du hast es genauso gemacht, wie es da steht? nopaste mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<koegs> anyway, mit ppa-purge kriegst du sie wieder runter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> !nopaste > Caedi 
<kubine>  Caedi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Caedi> mom
<Caedi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408482/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Caedi: was ist mit den restlichen informationen?
<Caedi> kommen
<Caedi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408487/
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> Caedi: da fehlt aber die hälfte
<k1l> Caedi: zeig mal nen " dpkg-query -l gimp"
<Caedi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408492/
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> Caedi: und noch ein "ls -lRa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" bitte
<Caedi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408497/
<kubine> Title: dpkg-query -l gimp › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> das ist das normale gimp aus den quellen
<Caedi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408502/
<kubine> Title: ls -lRa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> woah... lustige fremdquellen
<deem> Caedi: schmeiß mal noch ein "sudo apt-get install -f" hinterher
<Caedi> isr in mche
<Caedi> +a
<Caedi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408507/
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install -f › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> nunja. das sieht nach kaputtem ppa aus.
<Caedi> kann man des reperieren?
<deem> nein. das kann nur derjenige machen, der das ppa betreut.
<Caedi> also muss ich neuaufspielen oder?
<deem> Caedi: ich lege dir ppa-purge ans herz, damit du die kaputten pakete wieder wegkriegst 16:09:18 <           koegs+> anyway, mit ppa-purge kriegst du sie wieder runter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Caedi> ok ich versuchs mal =)
<Caedi> hah ich krieg das ppa purage garnet installiert xD
<koegs> Caedi: bitte die ausgabe von "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" inkl. dem Befehl nopasten
<Caedi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408512/
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tioan> was würdet ihr mir eher zum Netzwerk monitoing empfehlen icinga oder zabbix, es sollen switche und Rechner per snmp überwacht werden und einige server per ipmi
<hdp> Die Software mit der du am besten zurecht kommst.
<joschi> tioan: snmp ist mit nagios oder icinga immer ein wenig gefrickel. wenn es sich hauptsächlich netzwerk-equipment handelt und die rechner wirklich per snmp überwacht werden sollen, würde sich vllt. opennms anbieten
<tioan> sind grossteils switche Drucker usw
<tioan> da bleibt ja nur snmp
<tuxampol> sdx23: zur info grub bootscreen ist wieder aktuell mit grub-setup /dev....
<tuxampol> :)
<srtu> kurze gnome3 frage, wenn ich im nautilus STRG+L mache bekomme ich die Anzeige des Verzeichnisnamens (zbsp /home/srtu/Bilder), wie geht der shortkey um das wieder rückgängig zumachen?
<dAnjou> srtu: *guuute* frage, gib mir n highlight, wenn du es herausgefunden hast
<Azrooth> hi
<Azrooth> wie kann ich denn den ursprünglichen, nach der erstinstallation von ubuntu verwendeten kernel wiederherstellen?
<Azrooth> seit dem update funzt der mikro anschluss nicht mehr
<Azrooth> das ist immer das gleiche nach dem update
<k1l> Azrooth: im grub den alten kernel booten?
<Azrooth> k1l: hab ich versucht, ohne erfolg
<Azrooth> k1l: kann ich irgendwie von der konfiguration wieder den ursprungszustand wiederherstellen
<Azrooth> k1l: vielleicht ists auch irgendein anderes paket
<k1l> Azrooth: "funktioniert nicht" hilft mir nicht dir zu helfen
<Azrooth> k1l: wie kann ich dir denn nähere auskünfte geben? was möchtest du wissen?
<k1l> was ist mit dem alten kernel booten?
<Gharim> k1l: der neue 3.2.0-kernel hat ne interne revision, der originale wird bei dem update ueberschrieben
<Azrooth> k1l: ich kann nur so viel sagen: ist eigentlich wie immer bei ubuntu/linux: anfangs funktioniert alles perfekt und ist super. macht man dann ein update, führt das fast immer zu problemen
<Azrooth> k1l: ja, kann die vorgängerversion auswählen, damit klappts aber genauso wenig
<k1l> Gharim: also ich hab hier nen -23 und nen -24 auf meinem 12.04
<Gharim> k1l: die version von der installation hatte die version 3.2.0-24-generic-37 jetzt -38
<Azrooth> k1l: vielleicht wars ja auch nicht das kernelupdate, sondern was anderes. keine ahnung, wie ich das herausfinde
<k1l> Azrooth: schau mal ob die regler nicht gemutet sind. ansonsten muss ich an die sound jungs übergeben
<Azrooth> k1l: wer sind die denn
<k1l> Azrooth: wenn sie da sind und was wissen werden sie schon was schreiben. sonst kannst du auch im forum einen thread verfassen. dort hat das mehr halbwertszeit
<k1l> Gharim: ok
<Gharim> k1l: habs nur heute mitbekommen, als der kernel schon wieder geupdatet wurde
<eminor> Azrooth: ist das mikro vielleicht gemutet? check mal zuerst alsamixer
<Gharim> aber ob das den mic-eingang beeinflusst, kann ich nicht beurteilen
<Azrooth> eminor: war es zumindest. nach dem update gings nicht mehr
<bekks> Gharim: Ergo wird die nicht überschrieben, weils eine -38 ist, und die alte eine -37.
<bekks> Oder seh ich das falsch?
<Gharim> bekks: ist eine revisions-nummer der kernel bleibt bei -24
<Azrooth> eminor: alles hochgedreht. ohne erfolg
<Gharim> bekks: die genaue bezeichnung des paketes war "linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic_3.2.0-24.38_amd64.deb"
<Azrooth> Gharim: wie kann ich denn den ursprungskernel installieren, um zu testen, ob das was bringt
<Gharim> Azrooth: schwierig, gerade weil der kernel ist
<Gharim> +es
<Azrooth> Gharim: aber du hast doch gerade was von einem deb-paket geschrieben. kann ich das nicht irgendwo laden, installieren und fertig?
<Gharim> Azrooth: sicher geht das, im schlimmsten fall bootet dein system nicht mehr
<Azrooth> Gharim: aha, also gibts mal wieder keine sichere methode?
<Gharim> Azrooth: das paket, das ich oben genannt habe, ist das aktuellste das vorgaengerpaket war dementsprechend "linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic_3.2.0-24.37_amd64.deb"
<Gharim> Azrooth: solche experimente habe ich noch nicht gemacht ^^
<Azrooth> Gharim: brauche kein amd64 und wollte eigentlich den kernel, der bei der aktuellen live cd mitgeliefert wird.
<Gharim> Azrooth: soweit ich weiss, gibts die livecd 32bit und 64bit, der amd64-kernel ist die 64bit-version
<Azrooth> Gharim: ja, weiß ich. deshalb will ich ja den kernel der 32 bit livecd
<bekks> Azrooth: Hast du ein 64Bit System?
<Gharim> Azrooth: da muss ich passen, hier laeuft schon seit eingen versionen nur noch amd64
<bekks> Wenn ja, wird dein System mit einem 32Bit Kernel garantiert nicht starten.
<Azrooth> bekks: nein, eben nicht
<Gharim> Azrooth: wenn du die livecd noch hast, dann boote dochmal davon, ob das problem dort auch auftritt
<Azrooth> nein, tritt es nicht
<Azrooth> Gharim: weiß ich, schon versucht. und nach der neuinstallation auch nicht. erst nach dem update
<eminor> Azrooth: ist im mixer vielleicht der falsche eingangskanal eingestellt?! :)
<Gharim> hmm dann muss ich mal neu booten, bin gerade mit debain/stable hier ^^
<Gharim> brb
<Azrooth> eminor: nein, alles schon ausprobiert. 
<eminor> alles schon ausprobiert.                                     │+sash_         ++
<eminor> oh :D
<eminor> gib mal 'sudo alsactl init' im terminal ein
<Azrooth> Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC1200" "HDA:10ec0888,103c2a6f,00100101" "0x103c" "0x2a6f"
<Azrooth> Hardware is initialized using a generic method
<eminor> jetzt schau nochmal im mixer ob die einstellungen passen und teste
<Azrooth> eminor: hat sich dadurch jetzt was verändert?
<eminor> weiß nicht so recht, hatte noch selten soundprobleme.. :P
<eminor> laut hilfe: init  <card #> initialize driver to a default state
<eminor> also die mixereinstellungen werden wahrscheinlich zurückgesetzt
<eminor> echo $?
<eminor> keine rückmeldung bedeutet erfolg \o/
<Gharim> ^^
<Azrooth> eminor: kein erfolg
<Gharim> Azrooth: gib mal auf der konsole 'grep sink .xsession-errors' ein, ob da was erscheint
<bekks> eminor: Falsch :)
<bekks> 0 bedeutet Erfolg, alles andere als Rückgabewert ist kein Erfolg.
<Azrooth> Gharim: keine ausgabe
<eminor> bekks: ja, bei echo.. aber im allgemeinen, wenn keine ausgabe zurück kommt, heißt es erfolg :)
<Gharim> Azrooth: bei mir erscheint immer " WARNING **: Unable to get default sink" ein- und ausgabe funktioniert baer trotzdem
<Gharim> Azrooth: ich muss immer im sound-menu das profil aendern von analog-stereo auf 4.0-surrond+analog-input
<Azrooth> ok
<Gharim> puh, die genaue bezeichnung ist laenger, aber wirst schon die richtige finden ;)
<Azrooth> Gharim: wo denn
<Gharim> Azrooth: audio-einstellungen -> hardware
<Azrooth> bekomme auch noch folgende popup meldung: Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt. Möchten Sie das Problem melden
<Gharim> Azrooth: die genaue bezeichnung war'Analog Surround 4.0 Ausgang + Analog Mono Eingang'
<kultviech> wieso lädt apt auch i386 repositories wenn ich ein amd64 installation hab?
<Gharim> Azrooth: ist aber abhaengig von deiner soundkarte ob 4.0 oder 5.1 oder was anderes ausgegeben werden soll, wichtig ist imho nur der eingang
<geser> kultviech: multi-arch, es lassen sich sowohl i386 als auch amd64 installieren (wobei es momentan noch nicht bei allen Paket klappt), kann man aber auch deaktivieren
<kultviech> geser: ok
<dreamon_> kann man eine sshfs Verbindung bandbreitenmäßig begrenzen. Sprich die Downloads auf z.B. 50kbs begrenzen?
<geser> man könnte "traffic shaping" versuchen, aber das würde auch ssh betreffen und funktioniert besser, wenn der Server es macht
<Der_Held> Guten Abend
<Der_Held> ich nutze grub um entweder Ubuntu lts 10.04 oder ne win7 partition zu booten
<Der_Held> nun ist jedesmal nach einem Kernel update die grub.cfg mit den gesamten kernels zu gemuellt und das grub boot fenster vollkommen unuebersichtlich
<Der_Held> muss ich die alten Kernel Images loeschen? 
<bekks> Wenn Du sie loswerden willst, ja. :)
<k1l_> ja, oder grub2 nutzen, der macht das kleverer
<Der_Held> ich bereinige jedesmal haendisch die grub.cfg was gibt es fuer eine besser Methode?
<k1l_> !kernel > Der_Held 
<kubine>  Der_Held: Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<k1l_> dort unter alte kernel löschen. oder halt mal so fortschrittlich sein und grub2 nutzen
<Der_Held> ok mal schauen welcher grub hier am start ist... sollte bei 10.04 nicht schon grub 2 von vorn herein installiert sein?
<Der_Held> jo /usr/lib/grub schaut nicht nach grub2 aus
<Der_Held> Wie installier ich mir am besten die neue Version? einfach mit apt-get drueber buegeln?
<k1l_> !grub2 > Der_Held 
<kubine>  Der_Held: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Der_Held> @kubine Bei einer Neuinstallationen wird seit der Version 9.10 (Karmic Koala) automatisch GRUB 2 installiert. stimmt ja schon mal nicht
<Der_Held> also synaptic gibt mir hier nur die paket version 1.98 fuer grub-pc und grub2 heraus.  
<dadrc> 1.98 ist grub2
<Der_Held> hab ich hier installiert
<Der_Held> und trotzdem muellt er mir die grub.cfg zu so das nach einem kernel update das boot fenster unuebersichtlich wird.
<dadrc> naja, dann solltest du die alten Kernel mal loswerden, oder benutzt du die noch?
<Der_Held> ich hau die jetzt mal in die tonne
<LinuxFan> ubuntu 10.04 racket startet nur über terminal kann man das auch normal starten in gui anwendung
<Der_Held> 865 mb waer hatte das gedacht
<Der_Held> so reboot tut gut :) 
<Der_Held> @k1l hab die alten Kernels in die Tonne getreten.. bin mal auf das naechste kernelupdate gespannt.. 
<Der_Held> Danke an alle fuer die Hilfe!
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe unter Ubuntu ein Problem mit pidgin. Ich möchte dort meinen jabber account einrichten. Jedoch verbindet pidgin sich nicht. Bei Benutzer steht mein username drin und bei domain jabber.hot-chilli.net, muss ausser dem Pw sonst noch was eingestellt werden?
<dAnjou> gibts irgendne aussagekräftige fehlermeldung?
<tic66> nö, nix, oder gibts irgendwo ne log datei?
<tic66> unten steht nur immer was von verbindungsaufbau
<tic66> es kommt auch das Fenster mit "Verbindung nicht möglich" aber mehr steht da nicht
<dAnjou> tic66: check mal die daten im client mit denen hier http://jabber.hot-chilli.net/de/serverdaten/
<kubine> Title: Serverdaten » jabber.hot-chilli.net (at jabber.hot-chilli.net)
<tic66> welche daten? ich hab nur username, server und pw
<dAnjou> tic66: port
<tic66> nö. hab den fehler gefunden, proxy war auf "gnome einstellung" ich habs zurück auf "kein proxy"
<tic66> -.-
<tic66> aber danke
<Der_Held> n8
<Azrooth> re
<Azrooth> gibts denn eine art system recovery für ubuntu?
<dAnjou> Azrooth: für so eine generische frage kriegst du diese antwort: ganz viele
<Azrooth> dAnjou: ok, wie z.B. kann ich denn das system wieder auf den zustand nach erstinstallation versetzen?
<k1l_> Azrooth: neuinstallieren z.b.
<k1l_> oder du legst einen neuen nutzer an
<k1l_> je nachdem was du da eigentlich willst, bzw was das eigentliche problem ist
<Azrooth> k1l_: naja, geräte funktionieren nicht mehr so wie nach der erstinstallation (z.B. Mikro in TS3 geht nicht mehr), Java macht Probleme auf Websites, Browser ist langsamer usw.
<dAnjou> verfrickelt würd ich sagen
<dAnjou> kannst es mit nen neuen nutzer probieren
<Azrooth> dAnjou: ist mir schon öfter passiert. nach der erstinstallation läuft alles super. installiert man dann was nach oder/und macht updates, zerschießt das bei mir oft das system :-(
<dAnjou> dann brauchst du wenigstens nicht die pakete neuinstallieren, die an diesen problemen wohl eher nicht schuld sind
<dAnjou> das ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich
<Azrooth> dAnjou: nein, das ist so. das problem hab ich nach einer gewissen anzahl von updates bei teamspeak z.b. eigentlich immer gehabt
<Azrooth> dAnjou: nach der erstinstallation läuft alles super, ich freu mich, weil es so viel spaß macht, mit ubuntu zu arbeiten. und dann installiert man das was man braucht und schwupps, alles kaputt
<Azrooth> dAnjou: wie soll ich denn den neuen user am besten anlegen, dass dabei jetzt nicht auch wieder was schief geht ;-)
<dAnjou> teamspeak ist ja auch kein von ubuntu gepflegtes paket
<dAnjou> oh, doch
<dAnjou> eh, aber nich ts 3
<Azrooth> dAnjou: ok, also über die grafische oberfläche unter den systemeinstellungen scheint es schon mal nicht zu funktionieren, weil ich dem neuen user kein passwort zuweisen kann
<dAnjou> also ich kann
<Azrooth> dAnjou: wie denn? gibt gar kein feld zum eintragen
<dAnjou> weiß nicht, was für ne desktopumgebung du nutzt
<Azrooth> standard unter ubuntu 12.04 momentan: unity
<Azrooth> gefällt mir aber eh nicht so wirklich, weil viel zu unflexibel
<dAnjou> tjo, kenn ich nich. such halt nen bisl in dem dialog. fahr mit der maus alle felder ab.
<Azrooth> hab ich schon
<Azrooth> gibt keins
<Azrooth> buggy
<dAnjou> screenshot
<Azrooth> will wieder das gute alte gnome 2
<Azrooth> dAnjou: wird nix bringen: es gibt das feld, aber du du kannst da nix eintragen
<Azrooth> trotz entsperren
<dAnjou> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/6x8ji3dq/Auswahl_349.png
<Azrooth> ich erstells einfach nochmal
<Azrooth> die gute alte AEG methode
<Azrooth> ausschalten, einschalten, geht
<Azrooth> mal sehen
<dAnjou> -.-
<dAnjou> viel spaß, ich muss ins bett
<Azrooth> ok
<Azrooth> gute n8
<Azrooth> und danke
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-23
<dAnjou> kann ich nfs freigaben auch ohne root-rechte mounten?
<dAnjou> wann ja, wie? ^^
<k1l> gvfs?
<dAnjou> und ohne? :P
<LetoThe2nd> oder google "fuse mount nfs"
<dAnjou> das stichwort hat mir wohl gefehlt, dnke
<dAnjou> *+a
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ist dein google besser als meins? ich find nicht wirklich was
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ich hab nicht gesaucht, nur mögliche stichworte genannt. es ist nicht zwinged so, dass es da ein fuse-modul dafür gibt.
<dAnjou> ah
<dAnjou> wenn, dann ist es nicht populär
<bullgard6> *** Schöne Grüße vom Linuxtag in Berlin! ***
<AliceNine> hallo, ist es möglich ein non-lvm system in ein LVM2 zu konvertieren?
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: nicht zur laufzeit.
<dadrc> Und selbst wenn wär es mehr Aufwand, als das Ding einfach neu zu installieren
<LetoThe2nd> jo, zur nicht-laufzeit ists immer noch sehr aufwendig und extrem fehlerträchtig.
<AliceNine> LetoThe2nd:das wäre egal, 2 platten sind im system, eine davon leer und größer als die aktuelle systemplatte
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: ne schrittfürschritt anleitung gibts da sicher nicht dafür. so in etwa dürfts folgendes sein: mit livecd das lvm bauen, bootpartition nicht vergessen, umkopieren, fstab anpassen, lvm nachinstallieren, initramfs updaten. so ganz grob.
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: im allgemeinen dürfts deutlich einfacher sein, neu zu installieren mit lvm und dann das alte home reinzu ziehen.
<LetoThe2nd> gedit
<AliceNine> LetoThe2nd: würde ich ja gerne, hab aber leider die blöde aufgabe bekommen einen ubuntu-server nach lvm2 zu migrieren und keinerlei dokumentation was mein vormann da genau gebaut hat
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: tja dann.
<k-zuker> ich habe Probleme eine openVPN Verbindung mit dem gnome-network-manager anzulegen. Und zwar an der Stelle, wo ich dass *.pem Zertifikat auswählen soll, zeigt mir der Filemanager es nicht zum auswählen an. 
<k-zuker> http://www.rz.uni-kiel.de/pc/openvpn/vpn_ubuntu/openvpn-unter-ubuntu-10.4
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN unter Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Rechenzentrum CAU Kiel (at www.rz.uni-kiel.de)
<k-zuker> das rootca.pem ist runtergeladen, läßt sich aber nicht auswählen :(
<k-zuker> kennt jemand so etwas...
<AliceNine> LetoThe2nd: anderer gedankengang, kann ich nicht theoretisch die aktuelle ext3 partition auf das nötige verkleinern und dann aus dem resultierendem speicher ein LVM erstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: unterscheidet sich wie von der von mir genannten vorgehensweise?
<AliceNine> das hauptsystem würde nicht die partition wechseln und damit würden die anpassungen in grub hinfällig und das ganze könnte im laufenden Betrieb geschehen
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: widerspricht aber deinem wunsch, das system zu "konvertieren"
<AliceNine> wäre aber immernoch ein kompromiss
<LetoThe2nd> dann hättest du halt ein zusätzliches lvm als datenhalde, aber _kein_ lvm-system.
<AliceNine> LetoThe2nd: was müsste denn beachtet werden beim reduzieren eines ext3 dateisystems und verkleinern der entsprechenden partition?
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: mindestens zwei intakte backups zu haben.
<AliceNine> die sind vorhanden
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon geht das auch nicht live, denke ich.
<AliceNine> das reduzieren der ext3 partition sollte eigentlich  live noch möglich sein
<LetoThe2nd> bzw. du kriegst zwar unter umständed das FS geshrinkt, nicht aber die partition dazu.
<LetoThe2nd> für mich klingt das alles nur nach schritt 1: finde erstmal raus was die mühle überhaupt tut, und dokumentier das. anstatt jetzt wild zu basteln und zu hoffen dass was sinnvolles rauskommt.
<AliceNine> LetoThe2nd: da das ding primär ein datengrab ist, allerdings ein paar dienste laufen die nicht von mir konfiguriert sind läuft das einfach auf verkleinern der ext3 partition und anschließendem erstellen eines LVM raus
<LetoThe2nd> AliceNine: lass dich von mir nicht aufhalten. meine meinung habe ich kundgetan.
<sven_> hey
<sven_> @ll
<Thiel> guten tag kann ich ein python file mitels bash sh aus dem dektop starten ?
<k-zuker> rar x .  entpackt alle dateien im . Verzeichnis, es soll aber zu jedem Archiv ein Ordner erstellt werden, der den Namen des Archivs enthält.  xy.rar -> xy/..
<k-zuker> hat da jemand eine Idee?
<k-zuker> oder falscher Channel?
<dadrc> k-zuker, eigentlich ist unrar fürs entpacken zuständig
<dadrc> und unrar unterscheidet zwischen e (extract here) und x (extract with full path)
<k-zuker> dadrc, leider wird dann aber kein Unterordner mit dem Namen des Archivs erstellt.
<dadrc> k-zuker, dann musste du wohl statt . den Pfad angeben, in den der Kram soll
<dadrc> Falls das viele Dateien sind, gibt's haufenweise Skripte, die sowas machen
<dadrc> Hier sind ein paar: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/shellscript-to-extract-multiple-archives-613241/
<joschi> k-zuker: for f in *.rar; do dir=$(basename $f .rar); mkdir "$dir" && cd "$dir" && unrar x ../"$f"; done
<k-zuker> hmm
<k-zuker> fast.
<k-zuker> erstellt ein menge unterordner
<k-zuker> for f in *.rar; do dir=$(basename $f .rar); mkdir "$dir" && cd "$dir" && unrar x ../"$f" && cd .. ; done      tut es jetzt bei mir. Zwar ein wenig doppelt gemoppelt, bei xy.partX.rar Dateien aber immerhin :) Danke
<koegs> womit liste ich mir in der busybox des ubuntu-installers nochmal die partitionen einer platte?
<koegs> cat /proc/partitions hats gebracht :D
<apollo13> ne idee warum do-release-upgrade von 10.04 auf 12.04 precise nur dann findet wenn ich -d mitgeb?
<jokrebel> apollo13: Weil das LTS-LTS upgrade erst zum 12.04.1 offiziell wird!
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> die wollen doch nicht etwa nen stabiles release *duck und weg*
<jokrebel> apollo13: Und hat zwecks ausgereiftheit auch schon seinen guten grund IMHO.
<apollo13> jokrebel: klar :)
<lun4tic> hi, weiß jemand warum ich Error 404 bekomme bei den deutschen ubuntu mirrors wenn ich apt-get update mache?
<lun4tic> (nein definitiv kein PPA)
<lun4tic> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<lun4tic> ist allerdings ein 64-bit system. k.a. was die binary-i386 da machen oder welches Programm die in meiner sources.list abgeladen haben könnte.
<geser> lun4tic: das mit i386 hängt mit multi-arch zusammen
<jokrebel> lun4tic: Einfach mal ne ander Quelle probieren. Gibt allein zig verschiedene Deutsche Server.
<lun4tic> geser: sind die also da was am umbauen?
<geser> zu der Fehlermeldung kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass es eine ungepackte Packages nicht gibt, sondern nur .gz oder .bz2
<lun4tic> geser: sollte der die dann aber nich trotzdem finden?
<geser> lun4tic: multi-arch erlaubt es 32-bit als auch 64-bit Pakete zu installieren
<lun4tic> geser: denn angegeben in der sources.list sind ja nur die verzeichnisse nich die .gz oder nich .gz
<geser> lun4tic: ja, aber wieso es bei dir nicht klappt, weiß ich nicht
<lun4tic> kanns an fehlenden 32bit libs liegen?
<lun4tic> normal nich oder?
<geser> nein
<leszek> hi
<geser> jemand hatte die Tage ein ähnliches Problem, da waren irgendwelche Netzwerk-Timeouts im Spiel
<dadrc> lun4tic, hast du mal einen der amerikanischen Server probiert?
<lun4tic> dadrc: einfach de. --> us. ?
<dadrc> lun4tic, kannst du in software-properties-gtk umstellen
<dadrc> weniger gebastel :)
<lun4tic> joa seit die UIs einigermaßen brauchbar werden in Ubuntu fummel ich sowieso ungern in den configs rum XD
<lun4tic> macht meist alles nur schlimmer ;-)
<lun4tic> hat jemand eigentlich die EA "Spiele für Ubuntu" mal sauber installiert bekommen?
<lun4tic> ich weiß es sind browsergames aber find es irgendwie sch* das die nich richtig funktionieren. bekomme kein icon im launcher und das softwarecenter zeigt die auch nie als installiert an. sind die auf US/UK beschränkt oder sowas?
<dadrc> nie probiert, und wieso man browsergames installieren sollte, erschließt sich mir sowieso nicht
<lun4tic> dadrc: ganz einfach damit bei EA die Statistik für potentielle Linux Kundschaft nach oben geht :P
<lun4tic> und auch die Marketingleute mal checken das es Linuxuser gibt
<lun4tic> aber hoffe derzeit eher auf valve
<lun4tic> was EA da liefert ist ja eher nich so... ^^
<dadrc> joa, wahrscheinlich. wird aber so langsam smalltalk, lass den mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben
<lun4tic> ganz schön streng geworden die vorschriften in den IRC channels. gabs denn hier so extremen zulauf in letzter zeit das dir übersicht so flöten ging?
<lun4tic> scheint übrigens am "Server für Deutschland" zu liegen das Error 404 Problem von vorhin. wenn ich im Softwarecenter bei den Quellen einfach auf "Hauptserver" stelle gehts offenbar
<dadrc> manchmal ja, und dann wird es schwer, über ausnahmen zu diskutieren. 
<dadrc> Na, dann haben die deutschen Mirrors wohl gerade ein paar Problemchen.
<lun4tic> dadrc: das "Problemchen" habe ich seit über 2 wochen
<ArtNo> moin
<lun4tic> dadrc: ja ich weiß das spricht dann eher für ein lokales Problem aber die de. Server scheinen das öfter zu haben immer mal wieder
<ArtNo> Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass LibreOffice ohne die Schriften daherkommt? (z.B. Arial) Arial scheint mir nur bei älteren texten aktiv zu sein. Und: wo bekomme ich jetzt das schriftenpaket her für LibreOffice (Ich erinnere mich, dass es unter OpenOffice via synaptic leicht war. Aber jetzt?)
<dadrc> lun4tic, stimmt schon, ist ein wenig seltsam, aber alle sind nicht betroffen, bei mir funktionieren die problemlos
<dadrc> ArtNo, ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<lun4tic> ArtNo: ubuntu-restricted-extras installieren. da sind in der regel die microsoft schriften und viel weiteres dabei
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftarten
<kubine> Title: Schriftarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ArtNo> prima. Wo steckt dann jetzt synaptic? Oder muss ich apt-get install untu-resticted-extras?
<jokrebel> lun4tic: In den tieferen Regionen dieser Einstellungen kann man auch nach dem zB. "besten deutschen Server" suchen lassen.
<lun4tic> ArtNo: Synaptic ist noch im repository wurde aber durch das software center ersetzt. das is das icon was aussieht wie ne aldi tüte
<ArtNo> das heißt ich gebe einfach im softwarecenter  ubuntu-restricted-extras ein und er wirds finden. Oder? 
<lun4tic> jap
<dadrc> ArtNo, restricted-extras hat noch 'ne Menge anderes Zeugs
<dadrc> Wenn du nur die Schriften willst, ist ttf-mscorefonts-installer sinnvoller
<lun4tic> ArtNo: genau restricted extras installiert halt auch flashplayer mp3 codecs und so ein zeug
<ArtNo> Das ist doch prima lun4tic , mir soll's nur recht sein.
<ArtNo> mit restricted extras wäre also der mscorefonts installer obsolet.
<ArtNo> Ich schau mal die schriften an
<koegs> hier sieht man genau, was drin ist: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-restricted-extras › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> wenn man nicht unwissend jeden quatsch draufhauen will..
<Pengo> hallo ich versuche gerade ein Backup Script zu starten aber leider bekomme ich als Meldung  "bash: ./backup.sh: /bin/bash^M: Defekter Interpreter: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Pengo> " kann mir da wer helfen ?
<dadrc> Pengo, wenn du das Skript irgendwo hochlädst, könnte man sich das zumindest mal angucken
<Pengo> ok mom bitte 
<vectory> das ^M sieht für mich nach falscher kodierung aus
<ArtNo> Kann das sein dass ich einen Neustart brauche damit sich die fonts installieren?
<koegs> das wird wohl per windows kopiert worden sein, "^M" deutet daraufhin :)
<dadrc> koegs, wahrscheinlich, ja
<vectory> ArtNo: würde mich wundern
<Pengo> bin grade uber putty auf dem server
<ArtNo> Komisch. Kein Arial verfügbar
<ArtNo> Installiert ist es aber schon ...
<ArtNo> hm
<vectory> ArtNo: probieren geht über studieren
<vectory> :>
<ArtNo> cu later vectory 
<dadrc> dos2unix?
<Pengo> so hab es hoch geladen https://www.dropbox.com/s/c2ucq6owc4bcd2g/backup-321tux.sh
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - backup-321tux.sh - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<vectory> sed -i 's/^M$//' input.txt
<vectory> Pengo: ^
<dadrc> joa, zB
<Pengo> was soll mir das sagen ?
<dadrc> Das ist ein Befehl, der dein Problem löst
<Pengo> einfach in putty eingeben ?
<dadrc> wenn du das statt auf input.txt auf dein skript loslässt, sollte es danach funktionieren
<vectory> s/ heißt ersetzen, ^M$ ist der such string, $ steht fürs ende der Zeile, der teil zwischen // ist der ersatz string
<Pengo> sed -i 's/^M$//' backup.sh hab das jetzt eingegeben aber der Fehler ist leider noch da 
<vectory> oy
<Pengo> -rwxrwxr-x 1 xbmc xbmc 11386 Mai 23 17:03 backup.sh so sehen die Rechte aus für die Datei
<vectory> is ok
<dadrc> ich würds mal mit dos2unix probieren
<dadrc> danach geht es zumindest bei mir
<Pengo> was ist das ?
<dadrc> ein programm, das zeilenenden konvertiert, von windows- zu linux-style
<dadrc> ist in den paketquellen, einfach installieren und dann auf die datei loslassen
<Pengo> ok mom ich teste das mal
<Pengo> ja es ist gestartet besten dank für die hilfe
<vectory> komisch dass das sed ding nicht ging
<vectory> vielleicht wäre sed -i -e 's/\r//' file besser gewesen
<Pengo> kann mir das einer erklären was da gemacht wurde ?
<vectory> Pengo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix2dos
<kubine> Title: unix2dos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dreamon> Kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem man seinem Gedächtnis auf den Sprung helfen kann. Sone Art Notizzettel in den man alles Reinschreibt was wichtig ist. Mit guter Suche, eventuell Passwort gesichert.. usw
<Pengo> ok werde mir das angucken :)
<dadrc> dreamon, ohne Passwörter benutz ich Tomboy genau dafür
<dadrc> Für Passwörter Revelation oder KeePass
<dreamon> dadrc, Ok, schau ich mir an.
<dreamon> dadrc, kann man tomboy auch in Ordnern gruppieren?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> Heißt hier "Notebooks"
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und es gibt auch ein Wiki ;-) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tomboy
<kubine> Title: Tomboy › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel, hab ich schon gesehen.. aber von Ordnern sieht man da ix.
<dadrc> dreamon, File → Notebooks → New Notebook
<dreamon> dadrc, Ordner im Ordner geht glaub nicht?
<dreamon> dadrc, Kennst du den hier -> http://blogausgraz.wordpress.com/2012/03/26/mynotex-zettelkasten-der-extraklasse/
<kubine> Title: MyNotex, Zettelkasten der Extraklasse .. « Blogausgraz (at blogausgraz.wordpress.com)
<Anonymisbetter> Hi
<Anonymisbetter> Hi
<jokrebel> !frag > Anonymisbetter
<kubine>  Anonymisbetter: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Anonymisbetter> Wie kann man andere Server benutzen?
<vlt> Anonymisbetter: Welchen Dienst auf dem anderen Server möchtest Du nutzen?
<Anonymisbetter> Gib mir bitte eine Auswahl, ich bin neu
<vlt> Anonymisbetter: Was möchtest Du tun?
<Anonymisbetter> Schreiben ;-)
<vlt> Anonymisbetter: Ok. Einen Text?
<vlt> Anonymisbetter: Eine PDF-Datei? Eine HTML-Seite?
<Anonymisbetter> vlt: Text
<vlt> Anonymisbetter: Gut. Was hast Du jetzt zur Verfügung, mit dem Du arbeiten kannst? Ein Ubuntu-System?
<Anonymisbetter> Ubuntu und Windows hätte ich auch
<Anonymisbetter> hallo
<vlt> Anonymisbetter: Um einen Text zu schreiben, kannst Du einen Texteditor verwenden. Da gibt es sehr viele. Das Standard-Tool unter Ubuntu heißt „gedit”.
<Anonymisbetter> DA sag ich danke
<vlt> Anonymisbetter: Welche Version von Ubuntu verwendest Du und wie sieht Dein Desktop aus? Wenn Du ein (klassisches) Startmenü hast, findest Du „gedit“ unter „Zubehör“.
<Anonymisbetter> Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<Anonymisbetter> hallo
<Anonymisbetter> vlt:12.04LTS 
<vlt> Anonymisbetter: Mit der Startleiste am linken Bildschrimrand? Dann ist es Unity, und Du findest „gedit“, indem Du auf den obersten der Button klickst und „ge“ eingibst. Dann sollte Dir das Menü den Texteditr anbieten.
<Anonymisbetter> vlt: So ist es
<Anonymisbetter> vlt: Danke nochmal, ich muss leider weg (Zahnartzt)
<LetoThe2nd> Anonymisbetter: bringst du deine verbindung bitte in ordnung?
<LetoThe2nd> Anonymisbetter: oder nimm uns aus dem autojoin zum spielen mit irc. danke.
<ThreeM> ich hexe mir die dämpfung schön ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ## Anonymisbetter bzw. lorenztreimer -> /ban *!*@p578FDC86.dip.t-dialin.net$#ubuntu-de-overflow wegen join/part
<Frodo> Hello, can someone please help me with a little something, I'm creating a website with a German name
<Zarquod> Frodo: That’s nice.
<Frodo> Zarquod O.o
<ppq> !ot > Frodo 
<kubine>  Frodo: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Frodo> Es tut mir leid.
<ppq> Frodo: no problem! just join us in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<jokrebel> Frodo: Sorry. War ein falscher Klick
<hdp> geht nich
<tic77> Hallo, ich möchte auf meinem ubuntu vserver den root account sperren und mit einem normalen user das system administrieren. reicht es da den den root account mit sudo passwd -l zu sperren einen neuen user anzulegen um nun mit sudo+rootpw admin rechte zu bekommen? oder muss ich da noch was beachten?
<floogy> tic77, ist nicht normalerweise unter ubuntu schon alles so eingerichtet?
<geser> ich würde auf die Reihenfolge achten, bevor du dich selbst aussperrst
<floogy> Ja, erst mal sudo fertigstellen für den user in der admin gruppe.
<ppq> tic77: und bei sudo braucht man nicht das rootpasswort sondern das passwort des users
<geser> floogy: ist sudo auch für eine Server-Installation Standard? ich habe bisher keinen Ubuntu Server installiert (steht auf der TODO-Liste)
<floogy> ka
<ppq> geser: ist es, aber bei vservern wird meistens ein ubuntu image ausgeliefert wo ein rootpasswort gesetzt ist
<tic77> ja gut stimmt, die reihenfolge von oben stimmt nicht, dh, der user muss noch in die /etc/sudoers mit dem Eintrag "username  ALL = (ALL) ALL"
<floogy> schön visudo benutzen
<floogy> Kennt jemand ein HOWTO, wie man eine Live-CD persistent mit sqashfs toram ohne syslinux/isoinux mit grub2 und ext4 formatiertem usb stick macht? 
<floogy> also Live-CD -> persistenter USB-Live-Stick
<tic77> ok user ist nun in der /etc/sudoers drin, muss sonst noch was bzgl gruppen geändert werden?
<floogy> groups |grep -o admin
<ppq> floogy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_vom_RAM_booten die anleitung ist zwar veraltet, bietet aber ein paar inspirationsquellen :)
<kubine> Title: System vom RAM booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> (habs selbst noch nicht gemacht)
<tic77> floogy "groups |grep -o admin" sagt nix bzw. mit groups erscheint nur root
<floogy> Besser noch: groups |grep -oq admin || echo Bitte 'adduser $USER admin' ausführen!
<ppq> tic77: du musst 'groups' auch als der betreffende user ausführen. oder, simpler: /etc/group in einen pastebin packen
<floogy> "" statt''
<floogy> Also eingeloggt als der gewünschte user:  groups |grep -oq sud || echo Bitte \`"adduser $USER admin"\` ausführen!
<floogy> oder eben pastebin bemühen
<tic77> floogy: group admin does not exist, /etc/group http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408527/
<kubine> Title: dd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> tic77: hast du den user denn schon angelegt? wenn ja: mit adduser oder useradd?
<tic77> jep
<tic77> adduser
<floogy> tic77, Was nutzt Du eigentlich?  lsb_release -a|grep -v 'LSB Version:'
<tic77> ubuntu 11.04
<ppq> tic77: füg deinen user mal zur gruppe "sudo" hinzu. dann musst du nicht extra einen sudoers eintrag für den machen.
<deem> floogy: warum immer so umständlich?
<deem> gibts unter ubuntu nicht unterschiedliche gruppen? (adm, sudo, admin)?
<tic77> ppq: sudoers eintrag hab ich schon gemacht
<guntbert> deem: ja, aber das ist im Wandel
<ppq> deem: wer in 'adm' ist, darf log-dateien ansehen, mehr nützt das nicht. sudo und admin sind die wichtigen gruppen. eins von beiden ist deprecated, weiß gerade nicht mehr welches.
<guntbert> ppq: sudo ist "neu"
<ppq> guntbert: ok
<tic77> soll mein user noch zusätzlich in die gruppen sudo und admin?
<ppq> tic77: ist dann nicht nötig
<ppq> aber schaden tut es nicht. ;)
<floogy> Ich weiß gerade nicht, welche gruppe dafür bei natty geeignet ist, admin oder schon sudo
<floogy> Bei "username  ALL = (ALL) ALL"
<tic77> ppq, ok ^^ reicht das nun um root zu sperren oder muss noch weiteres geändert werden?
<ppq> tic77: probier halt mal testweise, dich als root einzuloggen ;)
<deem> tic77: wenn du dich per ssh anmeldest, kannst du den user auch in der sshd_config sperren
<floogy> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rechte-f-mitglieder-der-gruppe-admin-wo-ist-da/#post-2695747
<tic77> ok, danke schon mal
<sdx23> Hat jemand einen Tipp, Grafiken aus einem ppt-File zu extrahieren?
<lun4tic> sdx23: ja öffne es in libreoffice und exportier die grafik
<sdx23> lun4tic: Nicht eine. Viele. Da hat wer Scans in einem ppt gespeichert...
<lun4tic> sdx23: autsch...
<sdx23> lun4tic: ja.
<lun4tic> sdx23: in diesem Fall würde ich denjenigenwelchen bitten es VERDAMMT NOCHMAL ALS PDF ZU SPEICHERN!!! xD
<lun4tic> zumindest wenns um ebooks oder so geht
<lun4tic> reicht theoretisch auch nen pdf export aus libreoffice
<lun4tic> aus dem PDF sollten sich die dinger dann ja vernünftig auslesen lassen
<sdx23> Geht es nicht. Davon ab murkst wohl entweder libreoffice wieder rum (da häng öfter mal was über den Rand raus), oder das wurde schlicht grausig formatiert.
<sdx23> Jedenfalls macht der html-export Grafiken aus dem, was auf den Folien zu sehen ist - also nicht zu gebrauchen.
<lun4tic> dann empfehle ich die gute alte handarbeit
<lun4tic> damit wärst du nämlich evtl jetz fertig ^^
<lun4tic> wie viele folien sinds denn wo du die grafiken von brauchst?
<sdx23> Hab's jetzt. Als odg speichern, das dann in unzip.
<lun4tic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/60533/how-do-i-save-all-images-from-xls-file
<kubine> Title: libreoffice calc - How do I save all images from .xls file? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<lun4tic> hier
<lun4tic> das sollte gehen
<lun4tic> genau
<lun4tic> muss kein ODG sein. irgendein beliebiges opendocument reicht. sind alles zip files
<lun4tic> .odp würde also auch gehen
<lun4tic> sdx23: daran hatte ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht das es so einfach geht :D
<sdx23> Ich hätte ja eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass das auch kaputtgeht, weil ausserhalb der Folie, aber tat trotzdem.
<mnass> moins - weiß jemand wie man unter 12.04 nen enginge gegen engine schachspiel hinkriegt?
<mnass> ich krieg xboard z.b. nicht konfiguriert
<musca> mnass: hast Du ausser xboard auch ein paar engines installiert? Die kann man dann in xboard hinzufügen.
<mnass> genau da hackt es da ist fairymax vorinstalliert - ich hab noch crafty und gnuchess aufm rechner - krieg das aber nicht eingestellt
<musca> gnuchess, crafty, fruit und fairymax sind aus der Liste auswählbar
<musca> hmm
<mnass> wo welche liste?
<musca> Menue Schachprogramm / hinzufügen
<mnass> englisch --- engine?
<mnass> da hab ich #engine 1 #engine2 und hint und book  move now retract
<mnass> aber kein hinzufügen
<mnass> ich versuch mal xboard zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren - das sieht eh komisch verkrüppelt aus
<mnass> is xboard 4.5.3 + Dairy-Max 4.8Q --- aus den ubuntu paketen
<mnass> keine veränderung - außerdem schmiert sich das pferdchen über die ganze seitenleiste
<mnass> also das was eigentlich nur nen icon sein sollte
<musca> mnass: ich hab hier ein neueres xboard 4.6.2
<mnass> wie hast du das installiert?
<mnass> und worauf?
<mnass> 12.04 normal mit unity?
<musca> nein, debian unstable - da ist es in main
<musca> sry
<mnass> hmpf
<matthias_> Guten Abend zusammen. Kennt sich hier jemand mit dem Komplex Tracker, Tags, tracker-needle aus?
<musca> mnass: kannst Du engine #1 und engine #2 nicht bestimmen?
<mnass> angeblich ja - aber es klappt halt nicht - selbst die filedialoge sind buggy
<mnass> und ich müsste wissen auf welches file ich da genau verlinken will
<mnass> wo liegt bei crafty die engine bei dir?
<musca> $ which crafty
<musca> /usr/games/crafty
<mnass> jo bei mir auch - aber bei start des spiels stürzt das ding ab
<mnass> der will da auch eine .ini file
<musca> http://www.gnu.org/software/xboard/user_guide/UserGuide.html
<dadrc> Sagt mal, weiß jemand von euch was über Probleme von Ubuntu 12.04 mit 'nem 1st gen i7? Hab hier 'ne Workstation mit einem i7 920, der auf 2.6GHz laufen sollte, aber laut /proc/cpuinfo nur auf 1.9GHz hochgeht
<ring0> musca, hast du mal eboard probiert?
<musca> noch nicht :)
<ring0> sorry musca meinte eigentlich mnass :)
<musca> mnass war aber derjenige, der die Frage nach der Bedienung von xboard stellte
<musca> np
<ring0> mnass, , hast du mal eboard probiert?
<ring0> mnass, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schachsoftware#eboard
<kubine> Title: Schachsoftware › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mnass> ja - da weiß ich aber auch nicht wie ich die gegeneinander spielen lassen kann - ich hab noch nichtmaln rausgekriegt wie man ,pǵns läd
<mnass> ich hab mal xboard neukompiliert - damit krieg ich das gestartet
<mnass> muss nur noch die Bücher finden
<ring0> mnass, wie du gegen den computer und im internet spielst steht in eboard in dem pop-up erste schritte. wie man pgn lädt, steht da auch
<mnass> im internet und gegen den computer hab ich schon gespielt - aber gibts auch stellungsanalysen?
<ring0> weiß ich nicht
<musca> laut Funktionsübersicht kann eboard nicht zwei engines gegeneinander spielen lassen
<ring0> kann es auch nicht, ich dachte es ging nur um selbst spielen
<mnass> zum selbst spielen nutze ich eboard - meistens mit gnuchess
<mnass> der reicht mir (unschlagbar)
<mnass> aber mit dem frisch compiledem xboard werd ich das morgen wohl hinkriegen - 2 engines gegeneinander macht er schon
<ring0> scid bietet eine analysefunktion, wie ich gerade lese: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scid
<kubine> Title: Scid › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<musca> der Link von ring0 war auch sehr ergiebig: xboard -fcp sjeng -scp crafty
<musca> -fcp "first chess program"
<mnass> Scid hatte ich auch mal kam nur nicht mehr auf den namen
<musca> -scp "second "
<musca> bei der älteren Version aus ubuntu universe ging das dann wohl nur über die commandline
<mnass> ah k
<ring0> man kann das auch in der gui von xboard unter engine einstellen. muss nur der pfad zur engine definiert werden
<ring0> auch unter 4.5.3
<ring0> cli ist natürlich immer viel sympathischer :)
<LarsT> Hello
<ring0> hallo
<bennypr0fane> Hallo. Wenn ich Ubuntu installiere, dann LXDE draufmache und Unity entferne, habe ich dann dasselbe, wie wenn ich Lubuntu installiere?
<LarsT> Nein
<LarsT> lubuntu ist mehr spezifisch
<bennypr0fane> inwiefern?
<LarsT> weniger müll
<LarsT> wenn du ubuntu nimmst
<LarsT> dann haste die ganzen reste ddrauf
<LarsT> und vorallem...warum solltem man sowas tun?
<bennypr0fane> weniger Appliaktionen von vornherein drauf?
<LarsT> yes
<LarsT> aaber warum wollst du das überhaupt maachen?
<bennypr0fane> ist das der ganze Unterschied?
<bennypr0fane> naja, zum ausprobieren
<LarsT> ja also
<LarsT> spricht nix dagegen :)
<bennypr0fane> über Unitiy wurde viel gelästert, aber wgeen was genau ist mir nicht so klar. Ich würds jedefalls gern auf meinem Laptop ausprobierebn, allerdings ist der recht schwachbrüstig und flitzt möglicherweise mit einem leichten Desktop besser...
<LarsT> +
<LarsT> unity ist der größte scheiss
<bennypr0fane> Aber gehts theoretisch auch umgekehrt?
<LarsT> seid mir nicht böse ist aber so
<bennypr0fane> aha
<LarsT> jo geht beides ;)
<bennypr0fane> warum denn genau?
<LarsT> alsooo
<LarsT> das kann ich dir gerne sagen
<bennypr0fane> bitte sehr
<bennypr0fane> in Blogs liest man kaum spezifische Begründungen für die Kritik
<bennypr0fane> also ich könnt auch Lubuntu installieren und darauf Unity ausprobieren?
<LarsT> allein schon mal weil unity eine compiz erweiterung ist...in dem sinne keine eigene DE...compiz ansich ist zwar eine nette spielerei aber nichts zum produktiven einsatz. das wäre also schon mal eine schlechte grundbasis für eine DE. dann hat man da zb viele bugs. ein grosser bug den ich habe ist, wenn ich fenster etwas über den bildschirm rand gezogen habe, sie maxmiieren will...bäääm. sind sie weg und auf dem andeeren desktop workspace s
<LarsT> witcher
<LarsT> genau bennypr0fane
<bennypr0fane> Hast du schon mla Enlightenment probiert?
<LarsT> ne
<LarsT> das is nun wirklich nichts...das is sooo abgespeckt
<LarsT> da fehlt der komfort
<bennypr0fane> hihi
<bennypr0fane> wie jetzt komfort?
<LarsT> naja
<LarsT> man kann nix machen
<bennypr0fane> hm?
<LarsT> man kann praktisch genausogut
<LarsT> wieder mit holz und stein feuer machen
<LarsT> mir fehlt einfach der workflow
<LarsT> bisschen modern - sex und sowas mag ich
<bennypr0fane> Über E heißts wiederum, es sei so flexibel
<LarsT> haha...sexy meinte ich
<bennypr0fane> und über die ganzen Bugs sagt keiner was..
<LarsT> flexibel klar...
<LarsT> man kannssehr gut anpassen
<LarsT> aber warum nimmst du nicht einfach was standardmässiges
<LarsT> wie kde , xfce
<LarsT> oder gnome
<bennypr0fane> meintest du das nicht mit komfort?
<bennypr0fane> das anpassen?
<LarsT> ne
<bennypr0fane> sondern was?
<LarsT> mit komfort meiointe ich transparenz
<LarsT> anwendungsstarter
<LarsT> panels
<LarsT> menüs
<LarsT> klimbim und sowas
<LarsT> ^^
<bennypr0fane> das hat E eh alles...
<dadrc> LarsT, wenn du einfach nur alles schlecht machen willst, geh woanders hin, haben wir dir oft genug gesagt.
<dadrc> bennypr0fane, einfache Möglichkeit: Live-CD, testen.
<k1l> LarsT: lass doch bitte deine halbwahrheiten 
<LarsT> k1l was willst du?
<LarsT> Ihr habt doch nix an ubuntu gearbeitet
<LarsT> ihr seid lediglich ein hilfechannel - euch betrifft das nicht
<LarsT> ^^
<k1l> LarsT: du erzählst müll. ende. du warst hier sehr lange gebannt. verscherz es dir nicht wieder.
<bennypr0fane> es ist echt komisch über die verschiedenen Distros bzw desktops zu reden. Das was die Meinung der Leute am stärksten zu beeinflussen scheint sind Sachen, die man an nix festmachen bzw messen kann
<LarsT> das is im prinzip subjektive meinung
<LarsT> aber glaub mir wenn jemand über unity motzt dann hat das seine gründe
<k1l> bennypr0fane: du kannst dir unity installieren und auch wieder deinstallieren
<k1l> LarsT: es reicht!
<LarsT> is doch so...
<LarsT> kuck mal ubuntu is kostenlos
<LarsT> NIEMAND motzt über kostenlose sachen
<k1l> bennypr0fane: du kannst dir aber auch eine live-cd/-usb-stick machen und es so testen
<LarsT> wenn es nicht begründet ist
<LarsT> sorry...
<LarsT> war nicht so böse gemeint...
<k1l> LarsT: beim nächsten gibts den ban wieder.
<LarsT> wie gesagt das war nicht böse gemeint
<bennypr0fane> k1l habe ich ohnehin vor. bin mir bloß noch nicht sicher, wie herum ichs angehen soll
<musca> wenn man einfach benutzt, was man vorfindet, kommt man gut zurecht
<LarsT> lubuntu drauf
<LarsT> dann unity nachinstallieren
<LarsT> Lubuntu 8LXDE) wird immer besser
<LarsT> und gewinnt mehr popularität
<LarsT> ^^
<bennypr0fane> im Grunde ist mir wohl das wichtigste an meinem DEsktop die Politur, dass man nicht ständig workarounds finden muss, wenn bei einer Einstellung was nicht passt, sondern es einfach gleich so funktioniert wies soll.
<LarsT> ja gerade dann würde ich unity weglassen
<LarsT> ich musste einiges im ccsm nachjustieren
<bennypr0fane> ...und Unity denke ich sollte so sein. Man sollte schon denken, dass Canonical da sehr viel WErt drauf legt
<bennypr0fane> was ist ccsm?
<LarsT> compizconfigsettingsmanger
<LarsT> ein konfigurationstool für compiz (also für unity)
<LarsT> aber da muss man vorsichtig sein
<LarsT> das kann schnell das sys schrotten
<k1l> bennypr0fane: schau dir mal unity an. wenn es dir so gefällt von anfang an ist doch gut. wenn nicht, kannst du es mit myunity z.b. noch konfigurieren oder halt was anderes austesten
<bennypr0fane> wie ist das mit Openbox, ist das der Window manager von LXDE?
<LarsT> yes
<LarsT> bennypr0fane,  ich würd einfach gnome fallback nehmen
<LarsT> ist wie gnome 2
<LarsT> !fallback
<bennypr0fane> Aber ich habe gehört, es gibt distros, die Openbox "als desktop" haben. Wie geth das dann?
<LarsT> Mh idk
<k1l> bennypr0fane: lxde ist eine sammlung von openbox mit einem dateimanager etc. man kann das auch anders mischen, wie es einige distributionen auch machen
<LarsT> genau
<k1l> !lxde > bennypr0fane 
<kubine>  bennypr0fane: Informationen zu LXDE finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE
<LarsT> zb xfce oder so glaub
<bennypr0fane> ich kapier dieses DE/Window manager zeug allgemein nicht so ganz. Ich hab einen Artikel gelesen, was der Unterschied ist, aber die GRenze dürfte irgendwie fließend sein
<LarsT> ja. da kocht jeder sein eigenes süppchen
<LarsT> aber wenigsetns kann man was ändern
<LarsT> windows hat ja nur den metro mist (ab windows 8) und da wird man gezwungen
<LarsT> bei linux (ubuntu) kannste immer sagen...ja das mag ich nicht. ich nehm was andres
<bennypr0fane> genau
<k1l> bennypr0fane: das ist ds baukastenprinzip. gnome, kde, lxde bieten ein vorgefüllten baukasten an. man kann aber auch alles selber auswählen
<LarsT> ich liebe ja dieses gnome 2 like
<LarsT> Gnome 2 ist ohne grenzen der hammer !!! :)))
<bennypr0fane> z.B. Enlightenment ist ja ursprünglich auch nur ein Window manager
<LarsT> aber leider EOF...
<bennypr0fane> EOF?
<LarsT> end of life
<LarsT> ^^
<k1l> bennypr0fane: gnome2 wird nicht mehr entwickelt, und einige heulen dem nach
<LarsT> k1l dafür gibts ja nun MATE
<bennypr0fane> da gibts doch so ein 
<bennypr0fane> genu
<bennypr0fane> *genau
<bennypr0fane> das wollt ich sagen
<LarsT> oder cinnamon
<LarsT> ode fallback
<bennypr0fane> oder oder....
<k1l> von MATE kann ich nur abraten
<LarsT> problem bei MATE ist nur
<LarsT> das entwickeln zuwenige
<LarsT> wenn sie sagen ... ja ach alter weißte... ich hab kein bocjk mehr
<LarsT> dann wars das
<LarsT> ^^
<bennypr0fane> also wenn ich eine leichtgewichtigere installation haben will die wenig platz verbraucht, nehme ich besser Lubuntu und tue Unity drauf, als umgekehrt, odeR?
<LarsT> jaaa
<k1l> bennypr0fane: das ist gehoppst wie gesprungen. man kann das wechseln wie man will mit den metapaketen
<LarsT> k1l da haste im prinzip recht...leider hat ubuntu nicht alles in den metapaketen
<bennypr0fane> metapaketen?
<LarsT> lubuntu-desktop = metapaket
<LarsT> dsa beste ist eh
<LarsT> nicht mit ppas rumzufuhrwerken
<LarsT> sondern canonical isos zu nehmen
<LarsT> richtig k1l?
<LarsT> ^^
<ring0> bennypr0fane, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metapakete
<kubine> Title: Metapakete › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bennypr0fane> danke, Leute. Gute nacht!
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-24
<pioupus> udev Regeln in 12.04 funktionieren nicht wie in 10.04. Ich habe keine Rechte, um auf ein USB gerät zuzugreifen. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<meho> guten morgen
<meho> kann mit jemand bezüglich eines Grafikkarten-Treibers helfen, ati express x1100 auf ubuntu 12.04?
<meho> kann mit jemand bezüglich eines Grafikkarten-Treibers helfen, ati express x1100 auf ubuntu 12.04?
<deem> !geduld > meho 
<kubine>  meho: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<deem> meho: achja und wenn wir gerade schon dabei sind.!frag > meho 
<deem> !frag > meho 
<kubine>  meho: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<deem> dann kreigst du vielleicht auch ne antwort ;)
<meho> ok danke
<musca> meho:  Da Du Dein Problem nicht schilderst, bewerfe ich dich mit Info  http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<meho> ok, han auf meinem notebook(asus-f5rl) ubuntu 12.04 installiert, leider wird die graka nicht erkannt. hab mit grad die "xorg-edgers/ppa" repository geholt. jemand einen tipp welches paket ich von dort für meine karte brauche?
<meho> musca: dein link scheint leider nicht zu funktionieren
<deem> meho: warum willst du denn einen treiber aus dem ppa installieren? nimm doch einfach den properitären treiber aus den repos
<deem> !ati > meho 
<deem> !radeon
<deem> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> deem: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<catweazle> da sollte der radeon aber schon mit können
<fornext> guten morgen. Wenn ich mit dd if=... eine Datei benutze, hätte ich gerne, dass beim erreichen des Endes wieder beim Start begonnen wird. Gehts das?
<deem> meho: schau mal hier, ob du da wa findest http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LinuxFan> ubuntu 10.04 <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error getting default adapter:
<catweazle> der fglrx geht damit doch schon lange nicht mehr
<deem> catweazle: nicht? ich hab keine ahnung von ati karten :D
<meho> catweazle, wollte den gerade versuchen, hmmm
<catweazle> meho: zeigt es wirklich kein Bild an wenn du von der live bootest?
<deem> LinuxFan: gibts dazu auch mehr text, oder möchtest du hilfe mit dieser lieblos hier reingepasteten fehlermeldung?
<deem> fornext: versuchs doch mal mit einer while schleife
<meho> hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, sorry bild habe ich nur die karte wird als unbekannt erkannt und habe keine 3d beschleunigung.
<fornext> deem, und dann  mit seek und skip abrbeiten. Da muss es doch schon was fertiges geben.
<catweazle> glaub der Chip war so selten das nie jemand wirklich die Profile für alle Variationen in den Treiber getan hat
<deem> fornext: ich wüsste nicht. schau doch mal in die manpage von dd ob das sowas kann
<newan> mein xubuntu spinnt irgendwie, habe keine fenster mehr .... also die anwendung kommt  zwra aber ohne den fensterrahmen und auhc die taskleiste bleibt leer  xubuntu 20.04
<newan> 12.04
<deem> newan: hast du mit devilspie rumgespielt?
<koegs> meho: wahrscheinlich musst du den radeon treiber benutzen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<kubine> Title: radeon › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<newan> deem: mir ist ncihts bewusst, habe gestern viele updates bekommen
<fornext> deem, ich überlege gerade, wenn man dd an das Ende des Infiles schriebne lassen könnte, ob das geht.
<deem> fornext: kA. so gut kenn ich mich dann mit dd nicht aus
<newan> also irgendwie ist die fernsterverwlatung kaputt kann auch kein fenster über diesen xchat legen
<sdx23> newan: ~/.xsession-errors hilft weiter.
<newan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408532/
<kubine> Title: xubuntu fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<musca> fornext: was möchtest Du denn eigentlich damit bewirken?
<sdx23> newan: da hast du's. Es läuft kein Windowmanager. Wäre herauszufinden warum. War das die ganze Datei?
<newan> letzten x zeilen
<sdx23> Zehn. Das eigentliche Problem kann man da noch nicht sehen.
<newan> mom versuche die komplett zu bekommen
<newan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408537/
<kubine> Title: xubuntu fehler 2. › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> newan: In dem Stück ist keine Meldung vom Windowmanager. Starte mal xfwm4 aus einem Terminal.
<newan> hier ist egrade noch nen neuen kernel und sonst noch was an updates gekommen
<newan> installiere die gerade starte dann neu
<newan> melde mcih dann ggf hat es sich dann schon erledigt
<fornext> musca, ich möchte eine etwas größere HD mit Zufallsdaten überschreiben, aber weil das zu lange dauert, möchte ich immer wieder über eine Zufallsdatei loopen. So das der Cache ausgenutzt wird.
<newan> war übrigends aber die ganze datei
<koegs> ./dev/null reicht doch genauso
<newan> ha mit xfwm4 hab ich die fenster wieder
<newan> restarte
<newan> so reboot hats nciht gelöst mit den updates
<newan> wieder kein windowmanager
<sdx23> Dann wird der vom entsprechenden Sessenskript nicht gestartet.
<newan> o.k sorry soweit steckt ich ncoh nciht in der materie, könntest du mir sagen wie ich das wieder richtig stelle
<newan> hatte den hacken gestezt sitzung speichern, sollte der wieder raus?
<Ardalrian> Guten Morgen zusammen! :-)
<sdx23> Der sollte dafür nicht verantwortlich sein. Wo man die Skripte mittlerweile findet, müsste ich nachsehen. Die waren mal in irgendwo unterhalb /etc/X11 - google hilft.
<newan> o.k dann such ich mal
<newan> danke für die hilfe
<newan> geht wieder
<newan> rm -r ~/.cache/sessions war die lösung
<witchdoc> moin
<musca> koegs: du meintest /dev/zero
<musca> fornext: einmal mit nullen überschreiben reicht völlig
<musca> kein Datenrettungsunternehmen kann da zu bezahlbaren Preisen irgendwas zurückholen
<Rabenvogel> hallo
<Rabenvogel> Frage: Wie kann ich das System als User mit einen Befehl in der Konsole herunterfahren, mich abmelden, Neustarten etc.?
<LetoThe2nd> Rabenvogel: als reiner user gar nicht ohne weiteres.
<LetoThe2nd> also shutdown/reboot
<dadrc> kommt drauf an, wenn du in 'ner Desktopumgebung bist, gibt es wahrscheinlich was
<LetoThe2nd> naja, die desktopdinger nutzen afaik alle policykit um aktionen zuzulassen, die rechtemässig sonst nicht drin wären.
<Rabenvogel> Jap ich habe hier Lubuntu 12.04 und versuche das Pulldown-Menü das früher bei Gnome 2.3.2 rechts im Panel war nachzubauen
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann müsste man da mal bohren in die richtung.
<Rabenvogel> Gut dann schau ich mir mal an wie das gehen könnte
<Rabenvogel> Danke Dir
<dadrc> Xfce hat xfce4-session-logout, das kann sowas
<deem> Rabenvogel: schau dir doch einfach den quellcode vom alten gnome menü, bzw vom sitzungsmenü von xfce an
<LetoThe2nd> eine reine lubuntu-installation kanns auch.
<Rabenvogel> Jap werde wohl in die Richtung werde ich wohl gehen. Na schauen wir mal. Ich danke Euch. Werde jetzt mal bei den Ansatzpunkten die Ihr geliefert habt nachbohren
<elmargol> Ich versuche mit mit ssh -X markus@debian.lan zu verbinden und bekomm folgende fehler meldung http://pastebin.com/keM7iqwj
<kubine> Title: ebug1: Entering interactive session. debug2: callback start debug2: x11_get_pr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<elmargol> jemand eine idee an was das liegt?
<koegs> an Debian?
<Frank2012> läuft dort überhaupt eine grafische oberfläche?
<koegs> Frank2012: dafür muss keine grafische Oberfläche laufen
<dAnjou> Frank2012: ich glaub, für -X muss aufm remote kein X laufen.
<dAnjou> oh
<dAnjou> grad nochmal bestätigt
<dAnjou> chromium installiert, was keine abhängigkeit zu X hat und es bei mir dargestellt
<koegs> noch kann man auch mit xterm oder xclock prüfen :)
<koegs> -noch
<megrem> hallo, ich habe ein problem beim befolgen dieses tutorials: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Entschl%C3%BCsseln_mit_einem_USB-Schl%C3%BCssel
<kubine> Title: Entschlüsseln mit einem USB-Schlüssel › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<megrem> nach einem neustart bekomme ich immer ein failed to setup cryptsetup... es ist mir auch nicht möglich ein passwort einzugeben
<elmargol> koegs: die von debian antworten leider nicht, da läuft kein Xorg
<koegs> elmargol: kein grund dann hier zu fragen
<elmargol> koegs: dann frag ich mal im english channel schauen ob man da auch so unfreundlich abgefertigt wird
<koegs> mach das
<geser> elmargol: ist X11Forwarding auf dem SSH-Server gesetzt?
<elmargol> ja
<elmargol> X11Forwarding yes
<geser> was ergibt "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6" auf dem Server?
<elmargol> Problem gefunden AddressFamily inet to
<elmargol> weil ich ipv6 disabled hab
<[Linuxfan]> ubuntu 10.04 UsbSick mounten in Wine ??
<splashote> hi, mein drucker druckt alles auf eine 1/4-Seite... in den einstellungen steht 1 Seite pro Blatt, aber das wird ignoriert. 
<splashote> habe einen canon i560, das problem tritt nur unter ubuntu auf
<koegs> [Linuxfan]: nochmals als hinweis, bei so lieblos hingerotzten Fragen hat kaum einer der anwesenden wirklich lust zu antworten
<k1l_> [Linuxfan]: frage nicht info??
<[Linuxfan]> Ich habe ein Ubuntu 10.04 ,habe wine gestartet  und möchte gerne usbstick einbinden // weiss jemand wie das funktioniert  
<TheInfinity> [Linuxfan]: indem du ihn einfach hinein steckst, ubuntu mountet den automatisch?
<Judge> Hi Leute. Ich habe in einem Ubuntu 10.04 System einen anderen RAID COntrollertyp eingebaut und das System mit rsync kopiert. Ich habe auch mit grub-install den Grub wieder installiert und die UUIDs der Dateisysteme in der Grub-Konfig aktualisiert. Leider kommt das System aber nicht hoch und ich lande in der Busybox des initramfs . Er scheint ein Kernelmodul nicht zu laden. Dieses befindet 
<Judge> sich aber in der Ramdisc. Wie bekomme ich das System dazu dieses Modul beim laden des Kernels mit zu laden?
<dadrc> Dafür ist eigentlich die /etc/modules zuständig
<Judge> dadrc: "Jain": An /etc kommt er ja in diesem Stadium noch garnicht ran. Er braucht ja den RAID Treiber; etc liegt ja im RAID. Das muss also irgendwie im Kernel oder der ramdisc passieren ...
<Judge> Man kann vom Kernel ja nicht verlangen das er um auf Gerät A zugreifen zu können einen Treiber läd, der auf auf Gerät A selbst liegt .. ;D
<geser> Judge: hast du auch die initrd neu erzeugt (update-initramfs)?
<Judge> geser: Ja. Der fragliche Treiber wird auch aufgelistet. Nur der Kernel läd den nicht automatisch; in der busybox kann man mit "cat /proc/modules" ja schauen was er geladen hat. Da ist meiner nicht dabei :P
<Judge> Gibt es so 'ne Art "autoload liste für die initrd"?
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: AFAIK /etc/modules
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Angenommen der Kernel hat ext3 support als Modul drin und /etc liegt auf einem ext3 device - dann geht das ja z.B. nicht mehr. Muss also doch eine Alternative zum "statisch einkompilieren" geben. Kann man das als commandline option per grub übergeben oder so?
<bekks> Klar geht das, solange der bootloader ext3 support hat, und das initrd lesen kann, das den kernel mit dem ext3 modul versorgt.
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: nene, du hast da was missverstanden.
<Judge> LetoThe2nd:?
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: normalerweise wird das, was in der /etc/modules drin steht mit in die initramdisk reingebaut und sofort geladen.
<Judge> Ahso ...
<LetoThe2nd> zumindest sollte es das, AFAIK.
<Judge> Klappt trotzdem nicht , schade :P Auf einem System, wo derselbe Controller direkt bei installation drin war hat das auch nicht in der /etc/modules stehen ... :P
<Judge> Ich kopiere einfach mal die initrd von da ...
<LetoThe2nd> danach natürlich update-initramfs -u -k all ;)
<Judge> Das "all" hatte ich nicht" - steht auch nicht in der Manpage - gehört das dazu?
<LetoThe2nd> hm. irgendwas in meinem hinterkopf sagte mir das.
<LetoThe2nd> kann genausogut aber überflüssig sein.
<dadrc> -k dürfte für den aktuellen, -k all für alle Kernel sein
<Judge> Ah, check! 
<Judge> Aber dann habe ich das ausgeführt - nur halt für genau meinen Kernel, nicht für all ... 
<Judge> Ich probier's mal mit der anderen initrd vom System wo's tut.
<LetoThe2nd> kann man in der bash den INHALT einer variablen als variablennamen verwenden un dem gleich was zuweisen?
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: klar
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: kurzes beispiel?
<koegs> export $test=inhalt; export $inhalt=neu; echo $inhalt
<LetoThe2nd> ne...
<koegs> dann habe ich deine frage falsch verstanden
<LetoThe2nd> ich meinte eher was in der art von $a=xyz; $a=qwe; echo $qwe
<LetoThe2nd> ne käse
<LetoThe2nd> a=xyz; $a=qwe; echo $qwe
<LetoThe2nd> und beim zweiten zerlegts ihn.
<koegs> das beispiel macht in meinen augen auch keinen sinn :D
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: naja. ich habe die variable a. in der steht irgendwas drin. dann will ich einer neuen variable was zuweisen, und der name der neuen variable soll eben der INHALT von a sein.
<geser> LetoThe2nd: mit eval schon probiert? für den 2. Teil
<geser> außerdem wäre das nicht mehr on-topic für einen bash-Channel?
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: genau das macht doch mein beispiel :(
<LetoThe2nd> geser: möglich :)
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: nein, es würde genau das tun wenn dein beispiel sagen wir mal $test=inhalt; export $($test)=neu; echo $inhalt wäre oder so (achtung pseudocode)
<LetoThe2nd> soll ich umziehen?
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, bla="lol"; eval $bla="narf"; echo $lol
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: wunderhübsch, danke :)
<koegs> schöner und eigentlich das gleiche :(
<koegs> wobei, ne, jetzt seh ich meinen fehler :)
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: jetzt wollt ich dir gerade nen paste herrischten
<geser> LetoThe2nd: aber achte darauf, was da im eval steht (nicht das dir ja jemand Code unterschiebt)
<LetoThe2nd> geser: jo schon klar, geht mir nur um so ne art iteration über ein paar dateien, keine benutzereingaben involviert.
<LetoThe2nd> geser: ich will nur möglichst wenig magic names und numbers überall im script verteieln
<_d4vid> Hallo an Alle
<_d4vid> ich habe ein problem mit der anzeige meiner Grafikkarte in dem Informationsfenster anstatt meine ati radeon anzeigen zulassen zeigt er mit ne VESA grafikkarte an wieso ? hier http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/Bildschirmfoto%20vom%202012-05-24%2015%3A41%3A21.png
<_d4vid> wie kann ich dat problem der anzeige beheben?
<koegs> _d4vid: ist das wirklich ein problem? die anzeige und der treiber laufen doch
<koegs> "tahiti" ist der codename für den chipsatz, afaik
<_d4vid> ok
<_d4vid> ich dachte mir es waere schlimm fuer ubuntu
<_d4vid> also ist es nicht so schlimm wenn der mir ne andere grafikkarte anzeigt?
<koegs> solange das ATI-Tool sagt alles ist in ordnung, ist auch alles in ordnung
<_d4vid> ok danke
<ben1u> Hallo, mein seahorse reagiert nicht wenn ich einen öffentlichen key(signature.asc) importiere. Bekannter Bug?
<bekks> ben1u: Musst Du selbst mal auch launchpad suchen ;)
<ben1u> jo schon, dachte es wäre evt. schon bekannt unter 12.04
<ben1u> unter euch hier ;)
<bekks> Wenn ja, dann steht das auf launchpad. :)
<ben1u> der Schlüssel http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408542/ kann auch nicht per 'gpg --import <key>' importiert werden. Ausgabe: gpg: Keine gültigen OpenPGP-Daten gefunden
<kubine> Title: öffentlicher Schlüssel asc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ja, was ist an der Meldung unklar? :)
<ben1u> und warum ist der Inhalt ungültig?
<bekks> Woher sollen wir das denn wissen, warum du ungültigen Inhalt verwendest? :)
<bekks> Wie sehen die Zugriffsrechte auf ~/.gnupg/ aus?
<geser> ben1u: sicher das da im Paste ein GPG-Schlüssel ist? gpg ist der Meinung, dass es sich um eine "Detached signature" handelt
<ben1u> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408547/
<kubine> Title: gpg --verify › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Kaputte Datei.
<ben1u> argh. Hab jetzt ne Mail ab den Inhaber dieser .asc geschickt.
<bekks> Und?
<TheInfinity> ben1u: bist du sicher dass das nicht einfach eine signatur war? und eben kein public key?
<bekks> Da steht ja auch "BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE".
<bekks> MAn könnte meinen es sei eine Signatur.
<TheInfinity> bekks: ...
<ben1u> das weiß ich nicht. Ich kann diese jedenfalls nicht importieren oder wie macht man das unter Thunderbird? Enigmail ist installiert.
<deem> pgp signature sind doch zum signieren von emails?
<TheInfinity> ben1u: nein, das ist eine signatur. kein public key. den public key brauchst du von einem keyserver.
<TheInfinity> ben1u: einfach artikel zu pgp durchlesen :9
<deem> ben1u: indem du nach dem key auf dem keyserver suchst
<ben1u> m(
<jongleur> Hi. Seit Unity und Pangolin hab ich ein dickes Problem mit dem Terminal (-fenster). Ist das normal, dass 1) das Menü vom Terminal hinterm Terminal selbst liegt (nur da, nicht bei anderen Anwendungen), dass 2) manchmal Mausaktionen "transparent" durch das Terminalfenster durchgehen auf das dahinterliegende? und egal, ob das normal ist oder nicht: kann ich das irgendwie ändern?
<deem> jongleur: das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass ich nicht die obere leiste meines pidgin fesnter anklicke, sondern immer auf meinem desktop rumklicke. ich glaube das ist ein bug
<jongleur> und immer noch incht gefixed? komisch... ich jedenfalls hab damit regelmäßig Probleme
<deem> ich wüsste nicht wie ich das fixen sollte. den rechner benutz ich zu selten, als das mich das wirklich stören würde. aber es ist mit sicherheit einen bugreport bei launchpad wert
<jongleur> wundert mich... nun gut... dann werd ich mal meine launchpad-daten suchen
<jongleur> deem: pidgin benutz ich auf dem rechner nicht (nur auf dem netbook, und das ist aus treibergründen noch beim alten 10.04), was genau passiert bei pidgin, das du als ähnlich einordnest?
<jongleur> bin grad beim bug-report und stelle fest, dass das eigentliche Problem evtl. gar nicht so groß ist...
<deem> jongleur: wenn ich auf die titelleiste rechtsklicke als beispiel, öffnet er das menü, wie wenn ich auf den desktop geklickt hätte
<jongleur> deem: passiert das immer, oder nur, wenn das pidgin-fenster grade nicht aktiv ist?
<jongleur> deem: falls es dich interessiert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1003998
<kubine> Title: Bug #1003998 “Terminal window stays in foreground even if deacti...” : Bugs : “gnome-terminal” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bullgard6> jongleur: Dein beschriebener Fehler tritt bei mir nicht auf [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4].
<catweazle> bullgard6: könnte es an einem anderen Grafiktreiber liegen?
<jongleur> bullgard6: dann liegt's vielleicht an unity?
<Sardah> Hi ihr, ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 und habe ein Problem mit dem Paket: python-UNO. Ich nutze die Synaptik-Paketverwaltung und die sagt mir, dass das Paket fehlerhaft ist. Leider lässt es sich weder deinstallieren noch aktualisieren.
<jokrebel> Sardah : In dem Fall hätt ich bitte gerne folgendes.. Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sardah> lsb release gibt das zurück:
<Sardah> '/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: unexpected PLT reloc type 0xe8
<bullgard6> catweazle: Ja.
<jokrebel> Sardah: Da stimmt dann aber irgendwas nicht. Schreibweise? Bitte exakt     lsb_release -a         Mit unterstrich
<jokrebel> Sardah: Und nicht direkt hier rein! 
<Sardah> Habe den Befehl ins Terminal kopiert. das update ging gut durch, beim upgrade meckert er. : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408552/
<kubine> Title: upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sardah> Hier nochmal das update
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408557/
<kubine> Title: update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> jongleur: Über Unity kann ich keine Aussagen treffen.
<jokrebel> Sardah: Hast Du denn den Befehl in Zeile 4 Deines 1ten Pasts gesehen? Den solltest Du mal versuchen.
<k1l_>  Sardah gib mal "apt-get -f install" und zeigs mal in nem paste wieder
<Sardah> Ja gut, dann führ ich den mal aus.
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408562/
<kubine> Title: install › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sardah> ich möchte fortfahren stimmts? also "J"
<jongleur> bullgard6: ich habs direkt mal als Kommentar an den bug drangehängt, danke
<bullgard6> r
<jokrebel> Sardah: Ja
<Sardah> Da ist wieder der fehler, moment ich paste mal.
<jokrebel> Sardah: Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist ob Du das willst müsstest Du bitte das alles wieder komplett pasten.
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408567/
<kubine> Title: Ja › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Sardah: Diese Sachen aus Zeile 58-62 sind alles Sachen, die ganz normal über die Paketverwaltung installiert wurden?
<Sardah> muss ich nachschauen. python-uno auf alle fälle.
<Sardah> also zeile 61 ja
<Sardah> Ja habe alle in der Synaptic Paketverwaltung gefunden.
<Sardah> Mit einem "!" denke mal zum aktualisieren vorgemerkt heißt das.
<jokrebel> re 
<jokrebel> sorry, war noch was?
<Sardah> Nein, denke mal ich muss Ubuntu neu aufsetzen. Okay bis dann.
<jokrebel> quatsch
<k1l_> kann synaptik überhaupt mit mmultiarch umgehen?
<jokrebel> k1l_: war da nicht irgendwas, dass es seit 12.04 wieder passt? Oder betraf das (nur?) aptitude?
<Fussel> hi, ich hätte da nen kleines problemchen: libutouch-geis1 resolvconf ubuntu-docs vino, sei ein paket was nicht authentifiziert ist, und der updater ratet mir dafon ab
<apollo13> sudo apt-get update und dann nochmal probieren
<Fussel> hatte ich schon mal, aber hat sich in wohlgefallen aufgelöst
<Fussel> allagut
<Fussel> dauert halt ne weile mit 56k
<nogo> Guten Tag. habe ein Acer notebook 5935. Über Kopfhörer hab ich ton, über die lautsprecher aber nicht. Obwohl ich alle Regler oben habe
<Fussel> danke apollo13 lief sauber durch, hätte nicht gedacht, dass da so unterschiede herrschen
<nogo> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<nogo> Ich kriege nur auf den Kopfhörer Ton raus.
<Tobsen> wer ist denn gestorben?
<nogo> Tobsen, Dachte das ist ein Support-Channel und keine Sterbe-Anzeigen Chat
<jokrebel> nogo: Jo - keine Ahnung, was das sollte.
<jokrebel> nogo: Schon mal Alsamixer kontrolliert? 
<nogo> jokrebel, Ja. hab alle Regler oben und alle MM ausgeschalten. 
<nogo> Der Kopfhörer geht super. Wenn ich anstecke wird der Output auch sofort auf Kopfhörer umgeschaltet. Bei ziehen steht sofort Speaker dort. Aber es kommt kein Ton raus.
<nogo> Hab LiveCD versucht da gehts auch schon nicht
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> nogo http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer …und einfach __alles__ voll aufdrehen und UnMuten muss nicht zwangsläufig die Lösung sein.
<kubine> Title: Alsamixer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> nogo: Hardwaredefekt?
<nogo> jokrebel, Nein sicher nicht. Ist ein Notebook, unter Windows gehts
<nogo> Es gibt im alsamixer einen Punkt: auto mute -> wofür ist der denn?
<nogo> cat /proc/asound/cards ->0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel->HDA Intel at 0xd9b00000 irq 49->[NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia-> HDA NVidia at 0xd1000000 irq 16
<nogo> Er zeigt da zwei soundkarten an. Hmm
<jokrebel> nogo: Na dann sind da vielleicht auch 2 verbaut? Und es wird (vielleicht wegen "einfach nur alles hoch" in alsamixer) die falsche angesprochen?
<nogo> nvidia ist wohl die von dem hdmi ausgang?
<nogo> Könnte ich einen anderen Kernel installieren? Wie kann ich vorgehen. Weiß nicht mehr ein noch aus.
<alles-wird-gut> hallo,
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe ein kernel update gemacht, welcher sich allerdings nicht booten läßt. Nun habe ich den vorigen Kernel gebootet. 
<alles-wird-gut> Kann ich die logs mit dem fehlerhaften bootvorgang von dieser Sitzung aus anschauen?
<sdx23> alles-wird-gut: je nachdem, wie weit er gekommen ist, steht was im syslog.
<alles-wird-gut> momentaner kernel 2.6.32-40   <--- der geht , der 41 bockt rum,  cpu helper hex irgendwast die clock /acpi einstellungen schieß mich tot konnte ich mir merken...
<alles-wird-gut> sdx23; soll ich mal pasten...
<sdx23> alles-wird-gut: Ich hab kein Interesse daran, deinen Kernel zu debuggen, sry.
<alles-wird-gut> np
<alles-wird-gut> wie geht man denn da vor...
<dreamon_> wie entpack ist das, am einfachsten? würde gerne ein grep drüber laufen lassen -> /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: was spricht gegen zcat? 
<Fuchs> oder sogar zgrep
<hjaekel> dreamon_, zgrep
<Fuchs> muss man nicht die Katze noetigen dafuer
<sdx23> alles-wird-gut: Logs nach Auffälligkeiten durchsehen, mitunter das, was am "Ende" des Bootvorgangs steht, bzw. an der Stelle, wo das Problem aufgetreten ist. Ggf. dann die jeweilige Meldung googeln.
<dreamon_> Ist das so korrekt verwendet? -> dreamon@dreamon-laptop:/media/TEMP$ zcat /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz | grep ALC889
<dreamon_> Im Howto steht man soll diese Datei nach dem soundchip durchsuchen. Ist ein REALTEK ALC889 .. leider steht der nicht in dieser datei drin.
<dreamon_> Kann mir das jemand erklären -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1005341/ Ich verstehe nicht was der da meint, was ich ersetzen soll
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<guntbert> dreamon_: kannst du es so pasten, dass ich nicht dauernd linksr-rechts scrollen muss?
<dreamon_> guntbert, Sry
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1005352/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Hab ich von dort -> 2 Answers -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127954/no-audio-after-12-04-upgrade-from-11-10
<kubine> Title: sound - No audio after 12.04 upgrade from 11.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<guntbert> dreamon_: 1) aplay -l            schau was das sagt (kannst die ausgabe auch pasten)
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1005358
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> alsa-base.conf -> wo liegt die?
<guntbert> dreamon_: 2) gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz |grep -i "alc889"           (du must gar nichts ersetzen, du hast offensichtlich die selbe hardware)
<guntbert> dreamon_: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<dreamon_> guntbert, Jaja.. schon. diese gunzip mit dem grep hinten durchsucht doch nur diese .gz .. und zeigt den Inhalt an.
<dreamon_> Ich bekomme auch das was er da hat raus -> intel-alc889a Intel IbexPeak with ALC889A intel-x58 Intel DX58 with ALC889
<ppq> dreamon_: es gibt übrigens auch zgrep, zcat und zless, die das direkt machen :) ich guck in solche dateien immer mit zless, als suchfunktion kann man einfach /suchwort tippen und dann enter drücken, nächster treffer mit n
<dreamon_> Jetzt frag ich mich. Was soll ich in die alsa-base.conf wie einfügen. 
<guntbert> dreamon_: ich hab *keine* Ahnung, worum es hier geht, er schlägt offensichtlich vor, intel-alc889a als letzte Zeile in die /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  zu schreiben
<guntbert> was mir seltsam vorkommt
<dreamon_> normalerweise schreibt man da sowas wie options snd-hda-intel model=xxxx rein.. 
<ppq> dreamon_: ja, das meinte er wohl auch.
<dreamon_> "options snd-hda-intel model=intel-x58" Intel könnte ja hinkommen.. ist ja auch eine Intel Karte.
<dreamon_> Mit ALC889 Codec wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe
<ppq> dreamon_: was genau hast du denn für eine soundkarte und was für einen rechner (laptop)? 'lspci -vvv | pastebinit'
<ppq> dreamon_: und: wie viele buchsen hast du und was für welche?
<dreamon_> ppq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1005379
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> ppq, Welche Buchsen? Klinke hab ich 3. (Kopfhörer geht), aber kein Sound aus den Lautsprechern
<ppq> dreamon_: was für ein notebook hast du?
<dreamon_> Acer 5935( von einem Kumpel)
<ppq> dreamon_: dann teste mal nacheinander! folgende models durch, für die "options snd-hda-intel model=blablubb" zeile in der alsa-base.conf:     acer       3stack-6ch         3stack-dig              3stack-2ch-dig
<ppq> dreamon_: jeweils mit reboot
<k1l_> fornext: magst du mal nach deiner verbindung gucken? danke
<dreamon_> ppq, -> Kein Scherz -> model=blablubb ??
<ppq> dreamon_: das blablubb sollst du natürlich mit den hinten angegebenen "model" bezeichnern ersetzen, du scherzkeks
<dreamon_> ppq, Sry. 
<dreamon_> Im Vorab. Ich hab in einem anderen Howto folgendes gemacht -> sudo dpkg -i alsa-hda-dkms_0.201205121923%7Eprecise1_all.deb
<dreamon_> Wie bekomm ich das wieder los? Hat nichts gebracht
<ppq> weia. das klingt nach selbstgebautem alsa. du kannst höchstens hoffen, dass sich das sauber deinstallieren lässt (wie gewohnt über die paketverwaltung, das paket heißt alsa-hda-dkms nach wie vor)
<dreamon_> ppq, Er deinstalliert es..  An einem anderen Acer hat das geholfen. Hatte danach wieder sound. Aber diese Kiste ist sehr hartnäckig
<dreamon_> ppq, Du bist Klasse.. 
<dreamon_> Ich hab das dmks runter und und das acer reingeschrieben. jetzt hab ich sound auf Kopfhörer und lautsprecher gleichzeitig.. 
<ppq> ist das gut?
<dreamon_> Normalerweise sollte es so sein, das wenn kopfhörer drin ist, die Lausprecher schweigen.
<dreamon_> Aber ich bin schon schweine Froh überhaupt einen Ton auf den Speakern zu haben
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Wirklich was dazulernen tust Du aber nicht gerade… ;-/
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Jetzt macht er mich wieder von der Seite an. Was wirfst du mir diesmal vor?
<dreamon_> ppq, Ich danke dir.. die "bugs.launchpad.net" sind voll von Tonproblemen. Die Wikis haben mit zu dem dkms geführt. Was auf einem anderen Acer funktioniert. Leider nicht bei dem.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: "unbelehrbare, wiederholte Systemverbiegung mithilfe zweifelhafter Anleitungen durch copy&paste" </OT da Du dort ja nicht bist> und nix-für-ungut und Gute Nacht…
<flexomatic> moin, kann mir jemand hierbei helfen:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408572/
<kubine> Title: make syntek › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<flexomatic> ich versuche den ganzen Tag  schon diesen treiber zu installieren.
<tellerrand> nabend zusammen! wieso ist GPA nicht mehr in den paketquellen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GPA
<kubine> Title: GPA › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> "Ab Ubuntu 11.10 funktioniert GPA nicht mehr, siehe Fehlerbericht {en}"
<tellerrand> oh, schade. danke für den hinweis.
<tellerrand> den hinweis im wiki habe ich total überlesen. *schäm*
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-25
<Kawada> Morgen an alle. Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 und möchte jetzt wie im wiki Beschrieben meine World Of Goo Version von Windows auf Ubuntu Installieren. Gibt es unter 12.04 kein /opt Verzeichniss?
<deem> Kawada: natürlich gibt es das
<Kawada> Komisch....
<Kawada> In meinem / nicht
<deem> Kawada: gar kein /opt oder kriegst du ne fehlermeldung?
<Kawada> gar kein opt.
<Kawada> Wine ist Installiert
<deem> ich glaube wine brauchst du gar nicht. das wäre nur dazu da, das spiel mit der windows version zu installieren, damit du die daten von da bekommst
<deem> zur not kannst du auch einfach den ordner /opt erstellen
<ringo_> Sorry da war der xchat zu.
<ringo_> Hier ein Auszug aus dem Terminal.
<ringo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006013/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Kawada> Möchte ich ja auch
<Kawada> Sorry nicht irren lassen.
<Kawada> Der User ringo_ bin ich auch gewesen. Irgendwie hatte der mich gerade 2 mal Angemeldet.
<Kawada> Ich bin halt nur im Besitz der Windows Version und die kann man nach einer Anleitung im wiki auch unter Ubuntu Installieren, dafür brauche ich aber den opt Ordner.
<Kawada> Kann ich den auch Manuell einfach erstellen?
<deem> Kawada: wie gesagt. dann erstell den ordner einfach
<koegs> Kawada: können wir mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem nopaste sehen?
<koegs> !nopaste > Kawada 
<kubine>  Kawada: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Kawada> wertet mal ich muss mal kurz Neustarten.
<Kawada> Updates.
<Kawada> Hi da bin ich wieder.
<Kawada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006034/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Kawada> Irgendwie stimmt da aber etwas nicht oder?
<geser> ich frage mich, wer bei dir das /opt Verzeichnis gelöscht hat, denn /opt wird weiterhin vom Paket "base-files" angelegt
<Kawada> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
<koegs> da hast du das wohl mal gelöscht :)
<Kawada> Das System läuft auch noch nicht lange.
<Kawada> Nein gar nicht.
<tic77> Hallo, User b soll auf ein Verzeichnis im Homedir /home/a/pic von User a zugreifen können. Dazu habe ich nun /home/a/pic im Homedir von User b gemounted. Anschließend wurden a und b in eine neue Usergruppe gesteckt. Wie muss ich nun die Rechte anpassen, dass b auf a zugreifen kann?
<koegs> Kawada: das System kommt nicht einfach auf die Idee /opt selber zu löschen, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass du vorher irgendwas getan hast, was die Löschung als Folge hatte
<koegs> aber du kannst das Verzeichnis auch einfach wieder anlegen
<Kawada> Das einzigste was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe ist den Grub-Customizer Installiert.
<Kawada> OK dann mache ich das mal mit mkdir.
<Kawada> Ich wollte nur wissen ob das Probleme machen würde.
<deem> tic77: lesen kann b eigentlich immer. wenn er zusätzlich noch schreiben können soll, musst du einfach das schreibrecht für die gemeinsame gruppe setzen
<geser> tic77: es sollte reichen, wenn du /home/a/pic (und alle Dateien dort) der neuen Gruppe gibts (chgrp)
<geser> und wie deem schon sagte, der neuen Gruppe schreibrechte geben. Eventuell auch das Verzeichnis aus sgid setzen, damit neue Dateien der gemeinsamme Gruppe gehören
<tic77> ok, danke, das werd ich machen, aber das mit dem sgid kenn ich noch nicht, was muss ich da machen?
<geser> chmod g+s /home/a/pic
<Kawada> koegos: Ich wüsste jetzt aber nicht was. Vielleicht eine Software aus einer Framdquelle mit Bugs?
<Kawada> koegs: Sorry.
<koegs> Kawada: da musst du schon selber wissen, was du so alles auf dem System installiert hast, allgemein ist sowieso von Fremdquellen abzuraten
<Kawada> Ich habe eigendlich immer nur ein paar: Ubuntu Tweak, Grub Costumizer und PlayOnLinux.
<Kawada> Wobei ich hier im Moment nur Grub Costumizer Installiert habe.
<koegs> Ubuntu Tweak und Grub Customizer sind schonmal potentielle Kandidaten, die im Dateisystem und Systemparametern rumfummeln
<koegs> aber ich werde jetzt nicht hingehen und für die Dritt-Software überprüfen
<koegs> s/die/dich
<dreamon__> Hab auch Grub-Customizer drauf. 
<koegs> ja, danke für die info
<dreamon__> koegs, Wollte nur sagen, das er hier keine Probleme gemacht hat.
<newan> mein windowsmanager bei xubuntu 12.04 hackt sehr oft. nach einen start habe ich keine fensterrahmen und auch tasktleiste funktionieren dann nciht, mit einem " rm -r ~/.cache/sessions" und anschließenden abmelden/anmelden geht es wieder...nervt aber irgendwann
<sdx23> newan: Vielleicht doch mal einen Blick in das Session-Skript werfen? Und ggf. vorher mal mit einem neu erstellten Benutzer versuchen.
<newan> nur komishc das es am anfang ging
<newan> wo finde ich das session script?
<sdx23> Erstell erstmal nen neuen Benutzer und sieh nach, ob bei dem das Problem auch auftritt. Wenn nicht, weißt du, dass deine Einstellungen verpfuscht sind und es kein globales Problem ist.
<newan> o.k thx
<newan> meld mich dann
<Lufti> Hi! ;)
<Lufti> Nach einem Update kann ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr in gnome-shell oder Unity einloggen. Nur gnome-classic steht noch zur Auswahl!
<Lufti> Ein gnome-shell --replace || metacity ergab diesen fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006139/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lufti> Jemand eine Idee?
<Lufti> Ich verzweifle!
<k1l> leg mal einen 2. nutzer an und probiere den
<Lufti> habe einen zweiten und bei dem gibt es auch nicht mehr möglichkeit. Oder meinst du, ich soll bei ihm den metacity befehl ausführen?
<Lufti> ^ k1l
<k1l> Lufti: nopaste mal die .xsession-errors bitte aus deinem /home
<Lufti> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006148/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lufti> k1l: Ich habe vorhin meinen hostname in /etc/hostname geändert (und apt-get update gemacht). Danach neugestartet und konnte nicht ins gnome-shell. Am hostname liegts doch nicht, oder? ;)
<Lufti> ^update + upgrade
<LetoThe2nd> wenn nur /etc/hostname geändert wurde, /etc/hosts aber nicht liegts unter umständen schon dran.
<Lufti> oh ;)
<Lufti> LetoThe2nd: noch irgendwo etwas, wo ich den hostname ändern sollte? ;D
<LetoThe2nd> Lufti: nein, eigentlich nur die zwei - wenn das system ansonsten nicht in der richtung verbastelt ist.
<Lufti> LetoThe2nd: noch nicht! ;D
<Lufti> ich reboote mal ...
<Lufti> bis gleich! ;)
<menace> hey, ich moechte waehrend des installs eines eigenen deb-paketes dass waehrend des installs ein tar.gz (das im deb-file liegt) ausgepackt wird irgendwo hin.. geht das einfach im install target des rules-file?
<Lufti> da bin ich wieder ;)
<Lufti> hat leider nichts geeändert
<Lufti> selbe Fehlermeldung.
<Lufti> Noch eine idee? :/
<Lufti> Ich habe nvidia-current von ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates als Treiber installiert. Wie kann ich zu nouveau wechseln?
<Lufti> Da gibt es viele HowTos im Netz, und alle sind gänzlich unterschiedlich. Was ist der beste Weg?
<Lufti> Hätte probiert: apt-get purge nvidia-current, dann reboot, apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Lufti> ist das ok, oder sollte ich anders vorgehen?
<Lufti> ok, wird probiert. 
<k1l_> nimm mal das ppa mit ppa-purge raus
<k1l_> hmm schon weck
<tic77> Hallo, ich Downloadmanager läd in ein Verzeichnis. Alle User welche über darauf zugriff haben sollen sind in der gruppe test. Diese können im Moment aber nur lesend drauf zugreifen. Was welche Rechte muss ich ändern, dass alle neuen Verzeichnisse/Dateien welche angelegt werden schreibrechte für die gruppe test haben um diese dateien zu löschen?
<geser> welche Rechte hat das Verzeichnis momentan?
<tic77> drwxrwx--- 5 dlmanager test 4096 May 25 13:57 .
<geser> menace: debian/rules wird nur zur Erstellung des deb-Pakets genutzt, nicht zur Installation
<geser> tic77: chmod g+s auf dieses Verzeichnis, so dass es in etwa so aussieht "drwxrws--- ..."
<tic77> geser: die vom dlmanager angelegten dateien haben folgende rechte drwxr-xr-x 2 dlmanager dlmanager
<tic77> ok
<geser> tic77: mit dem sgid-Bit auf dem Verzeichnis gehören neue Dateien dann auch der Gruppe "test"
<geser> hinzukommt noch, mit welchen Rechten der Download-Manager neue Dateien anlegt
<leszek> hi
<Joshua_H> hi, ich hab da ein Problem mit wine - kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen? (hab die Fehlermeldung einfach nirgendwo gefunden... und die log-Datei dazu hilft mir auch nicht weiter...)
<dAnjou> !frag > Joshua_H 
<kubine>  Joshua_H: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Joshua_H> [POL_Wine] Message: Running wine-1.5.3-LeagueOfLegends lol.launcher.exe wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winemenubuilder.exe" err:wineboot:ProcessRunKeys Error running cmd L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winemenubuilder.exe -a -r" (2) (  ERROR)[12:59:56.487] RADS::Common::RegistryHelp::RegKeyValueString::RegKeyValueString: Failed to find registry value "ProgramW6432Dir" (2). [POL_Wine] Message: Wine return: 0 err:ntdll:RtlpWaitFo
<Joshua_H> ok, kann damit irgendwer was anfangen? Wie bekomm ich das zum laufen?
<k1l_> lol läuft wohl nicht unter wine. ich habs probiert wine selbst zu bauen aber das lief auch nicht.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/League_of_Legends
<kubine> Title: League of Legends › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Joshua_H> ich sollte laut: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-8738-Test_How_to_install_League_of_Legends.html zumindest zum loggin kommen
<kubine> Title: Les forums - PlayOnLinux - Run your Windows applications on Linux easily! (at www.playonlinux.com)
<k1l_> (und mit wine problemen besser direkt bei wine melden, die können mit ihrem system besser umgehen)
<Joshua_H> hmm, ok dann Post ich da mal meine Fehlermeldung - Danke trotzdem ;)
<orgain> moin moin 
<orgain> Kann man mit meine i5 prozessor einfach auch die amd64 variante nehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> orgain: ja
<orgain> LetoThe2nd: das amd hat mich ein wenig gestört...aber das sagt nichts darüber aus?
<Minipluto> ich hantiere häufiger mit Seriell-USB Wandlern rum, die als /dev/ttyUSBx (mit x=Ziffer) eingebunden werden und das gehört dann root:dialout. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich mich vor 12.04 nicht der Gruppe dialout hinzufügen musste, um darauf ohne als Benutzer Zugriffsrechte drauf zu haben (kann aber sein, dass man da etwas anderes machen musste, kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern). Nun möchte ich gerne wissen, ob es ...
<Minipluto> ... sicherheitstechnisch OK ist, einen Benutzer der Gruppe dialout hinzuzufügen.
<LetoThe2nd> orgain: hintergrund: der 64-bit befehlssatz wurde ursprünglich von amd entwickelt, intel hat ihn "nur" nachgebaut. und um den echten erfinder zu würdigen heissen die 64bit-versionen von ubuntu eben amd64
<orgain> ah ok
<orgain> danke...
<orgain> dann lass ich mich nicht weiter verunsichern #
<orgain> ;O)
<ceegee> hi
<ceegee> wenn ich unter xfce konsole/terminal öffne, sehe ich zwar das leere konsolenfenster, aber keinen prompt, auch nicht wenn ich das fenster maximiere
<bunyip> ceegee: Schaue Dir mal im terminal die Farben unter Bearbeiten/Einstellungen an, vermutlich hast du Vorder und Hintergrundfarbe für den Curser gleich eingestellt.
<ceegee> tatsache, das waren allerdings die "farben vom system verwenden", wie blöd :) danke!
<bunyip> ceegee: naja, die default color im xubuntu 12.04 sind übel, ich musste auch erst mal alle Farben korrekt einstellen bis der midnight-commander so aussieht wie immer.
<ceegee> naja der rest geht bisher, sonst ist mir nichts schlimmes bzgl. farben aufgefallen
<ceegee> ich bin aber auch erst kürzlich von gnome zu xfce gewechselt
<bunyip> ist aber nicht normal sowas, habe ich in 20 Jahren das erste mal erlebt, das die default color so schlimm sind.
<bunyip> und hat nichts mit xfce4 zu tun, das hat xubuntu so verbockt.
<Guest35144> fred
<ceegee> bunyip: dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber wenn es neben den farben nichts schlimmeres ist kann ich damit leben
<koegs> die farben fürs xfce-terminal wurden diesmal wirklich nicht sehr vorteilhaft gewählt
<koegs> da ich aber default immer terminator nutze als terminal, hat mich das nicht gestört :)
<bunyip> ceegee: Ja, ansonsten ist xubuntu 12.04lts hier problemlos.
<koegs> könnt ihr beiden mal ALT+F10 drücken um zu gucken ob maximieren geht?
<bunyip> geht
<koegs> ach ne, war ALT+F7 per default
<koegs> hm, hab hier einige maschinen, wo das ootb nicht funktioniert, wenn ich es dann neu setze, geht es bis zum reboot
<ceegee> cu
<becksta> ahoi...
<becksta> wie stelle ich denn in der konsole das tastaturlayout um? habe unter 12.04 offenbar ein englisches layout... (easy installation unter vmware)
<bekks> Was ist "easy installations"?
<bekks> Meinst du Easy Peasy?
<becksta> so ein modus in vmware player, der die iso erkennt und dann alles "automatisch" installiert.... sollte aber auch keine rolle spielen... wie kann ich es denn wieder umstellen?
<bekks> Gar nicht, wenn alles automatisch passiert.
<becksta> es muss doch eine Möglichkeite geben in der konsole das layout der tastatur umzustellen... oder icht?
<dywi> kurzfristig mittels "loadkeys <keymap>", den reboot überdauernd irgendwo in /etc
<bekks> Wenn, dann erst nach der Instllations.
<bekks> -s
<becksta> da bin ich ja jetzt... eingeloggt... nach der installation
<bekks> Oder Du installierst "ganz normal" und wirst gefragt, welches Layout du denn gerne hättest.
<becksta> ;)
<becksta> wie mach ich es denn ohne neue installation?
<bekks> Und bitte benutz deine . Taste nicht so massiv. Ein Punkt reicht völlig aus.
<bekks> Eine Methode nannte man Dir gerade eben schon.
<becksta> i see das hatte ich überlesen
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<becksta> mille gracie. das sollte es gewesen sein
<becksta> könnte mir jetzt noch jemand sagen, wo ich die pakete hier finde "php-xml php-mbstring php5-zip"?
<becksta> die finde ich in den standard repos offenbar nicht
<becksta> ein php ppa?
<bekks> packages.ubuntu.u.com
<becksta> möchte gerne owncloud aufsetzen
<bekks> Ohne .u :)
<bekks> Also für mich hört sich das nicht nach Ubuntu an, was Du da hast.
<becksta> kannst du mir aber glauben...
<becksta> es wundert mich auch ein wenig... hätte gedacht, dass die pakete in den standard quellen enthalten sind....
<becksta> wenn du magst, schau mal hier in die benötigten abhängigkeiten von der owncloud seite: http://owncloud.org/install/
<kubine> Title: Install | ownCloud.org (at owncloud.org)
<becksta> genau da stehen sie
<becksta> und auf packages.ubuntu.com finde die genannten pakete auch nicht
<bekks> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+owncloud :)
<kubine> Title: ubuntu owncloud - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<becksta> alles klar... die haben nicht die exake paketbeschreibung auf der eigenen page drauf gehabt... das php-xml-parser sollte es wohl sein
<becksta> alaska.... und danke
<tic66> Hallo, wie ändere ich auf der Konsole die Datum/Zeiteinstellung?
<bekks> mit date.
<NTQ> hi leute. ist es möglich ubuntu per usb-stick oder cdrom auf einem macbook air zu starten um die festplatte auszulesen?
<bekks> Wenn das Ding von USB booten kann, ja.
<NTQ> bekks: das weiß ich auch nicht. ich kenn mich mit den dingern auch net aus
<bekks> Man kann das bei den Dingern genau so einstelen wie bei anderen Rechnern auch. Probier es aus, das ist kein Ubuntuproblem, ob ein MacBook Air von USB booten kann oder nicht.
<NTQ> alles klar. ein externen dvd-laufwerk ist auch vorhanden. ich kanns ja dann auch damit machen
<NTQ> ich will ubuntu darauf ja auch nicht installieren, sondern nur mal schnell die festplatte checken. leider hab ich keinen so komischen mSATA-USB-Adapter.
<bekks> Das macht das trotzdem nicht zu einem Ubuntuproblem ;)
<NTQ> achso, channelregeln und so, ja, stimmt. offtopic wäre besser ;)
<bekks> Exakt.
<Amm0n> hallo, ich versuche einen usb-stick bootfähig zu machen, leider ohne erfolg.. habe unetbootin und mit dd versucht ein image drauf zu ziehen.. hat jemand eine idee?
<Amm0n> partitionen habe ich versucht ext2,3 fat16,32 ntfs
<Amm0n> mit und ohne bootflag
<hdp> Was heißt "ohne Erfolg"? Findet das Bios den Stick überhaupt als Bootgerät?
<bekks> Ohne konkrete Fehlermeldungen, etc. kann man Dir dabei nicht helfen.
<Amm0n> es gibt keine fehlermeldung.. das bios kann das definitiv, mit arch linux zb klappts ja mit dd
<sdx23> Amm0n: mit demselben Stick? Welche USB-IDs hat der?
<Amm0n> mit dem selben stick
<Amm0n> sec
<bekks> Und was bedeute "habe versucht bootfähig zu machen" konkret? Wie genau hast Du das versucht?
<Amm0n> naja mit gparted partitioniert mit unterschiedlichen fs
<skorpz> Hey.Ich hab ein Problemm mit dem Flashplugin bei Firefox.Seit heute wird auf manchen Seiten der Player nicht mehr angezeigt, dass heißt er ist nicht da.Einfach ein weißer Bildschirm.Dann hatte ich das Flashplugin deinstalliert und dachte das evntl ein 2. Plugin Installiert ist.Und Youtube Videos funktionierten immer noch.Aber auf alle anderen seiten die ich getestet hatte wurde der Player nicht gezeigt.Also wieder alles weiß.
<bekks> skorpz: youtube verwendet dann html5.
<Amm0n> bekks, ID 154b:6002 PNY
<skorpz> bekks: Ah okay.Danke das erklärt schonmal die eine Frage:)Was ist zu bevorzugen Gnash als Flashplayer zu Installieren oder das Flashplugin?
<Amm0n> beim booten mit von unetbootin erstelltem image bleibt es hängen ohne fehlermeldung nach der auswahl (egal was ich auswähle, nichtmal integritätscheck funktioniert)
<Amm0n> und mit dd erstellt gibts nur ein: mission operation system
<sdx23> Amm0n: wie genau sah dein dd aus? Auf sdx oder sdx1?
<Amm0n> dd if=/home/amm0n/Desktop/linuxmint-13-cinnamon-dvd-64bit.iso of=/dev/sdb1 und dd if=/home/amm0n/Desktop/linuxmint-13-cinnamon-dvd-64bit.iso of=/dev/sdb1 oflag=direct  bs=1048576
<sdx23> ja, da muss sdb stehen, nicht sdb1
<Amm0n> oh
<catweazle> Amm0n: wie wärs nächstes mal mit mit /join #minties
<ring1> id 7 für ntfs partitionen ist korrekt, nicht wahr?
<Amm0n> danke bekks und sdx23 
<Amm0n> ich hoffe das war der fehler werds nochmal versuchen
<Amm0n> cu
<MBec> nabend, ich habe hier ein altes T43, wo seit dem update auf 12.04 die windows partitionen nicht mehr erkannt werden
<MBec> blkid läuft ins leere und gibt keine ausgabe
<MBec> fdisk -l findet alle partitionen
<MBec> irgendwer eine idee was das sein koennte?
<MBec> dass ich die einzelnen partitionen auch einzeln in der fstab eintragen braucht mir keiner zu erzaehlen, dass weiss ich selbst
<MBec> ich will wissen warum nach dem update auf 12.04 kein programm mehr funktioniert, dass auf blkid zurueck greift
<MBec> gparted startet btw. auch nicht mehr
<sonotos> MBec: schau mal mist strace gparted was schief geht
<sonotos> mit
<sdx23> MBec: wie genau rufst du blkid auf?
<ufox> hallo@alle
<ufox> kennt sich jemand mit crunchbang in Virtualbox aus ?
<Fuchs> ufox: vielleicht, aber inwiefern ist das ein Topic fuer #ubuntu-de? 
<ufox> es basiert jedenfalls darauf
<Fuchs> mhm, dann koenntest Du sicher auch in #debian-de fragen, weil Ubuntu ja auf Debian basiert
<ufox> könnte ich.. ich frag aber hier 
<sdx23> (das war ein dezenter Hinweis, bei crunchbang selbst zu fragen. Hier weiß keiner, was da alles verpfuscht wurde...)
<Fuchs> ufox: und ich wuerde sagen, dass Du zu crunchbang gehst, die sind sogar auf dem Netzwerk hier :) 
<Fuchs> ufox: siehe: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/irc 
<kubine> Title: VARIOUS Accessing the #! IRC Channel [OK] [CrunchBang Linux Wiki] (at crunchbanglinux.org)
<ufox> oh, hab ich noch nicht gesehen, danke für den Hinweis
<ufox> bye und schönes WE 
<Fuchs> danke, gleichfalls :) 
<MBec> sdx23: normal via sudo
<MBec> hab das notebook allerdings gerade nicht zur hand, ist nicht meins
<sdx23> MBec: und du hast den Standard-Kernel aus den Quellen? Irgendwelche PPAs? Im Zweifel dann dmesg/syslog durchsehen nach Auffälligkeiten.
<MBec> sdx23: ja
<MBec> default 12.04 aufm aktuellsten stand
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<R2D2> Hallo ! Ich habe gerade ein Bild in Gimp 2.8, auf eine kleinere Größe skaliert. Leider ist das Format XCF. Ich brauche aber JPG. Wie mache ich das? Habe die Funktion nicht gefunden.
<Ryuno-Ki> R2D2: ich nutze dafür nicht GIMP :[]
<Ryuno-Ki> sondern z.B. mtPaint
<R2D2> welches program utzt du?
<R2D2> n
<R2D2> ok gute idee
<R2D2> danke
<Ryuno-Ki> hab ich unter Win-Zeiten auch schon so gehandhabt :D
<Ryuno-Ki> Ich find GIMP dafür überladen
<smeexs> R2D2 welches format entscheidet man bei gimp beim speichern , speichern unter und dann dateinamen xxx.jpg oder xxx.pgn 
<R2D2> das ist  noch besser danke ich versuchs mal
<smeexs> aber ryuno hat recht , zum verkleineren würd ich auch nicht gimp nehmen , gimp wird da schnell unscharf 
<R2D2> also ich bin mit der schärfe zufrieden
<Ryuno-Ki> smeexs: Es liegt eher daran, dass ich mich noch nicht mit GIMP auseinander gesetzt habe und das letzte Mal die Menüführung zu kompliziert fand
<Ryuno-Ki> ist aber auch schon eine Weile her ;)
<smeexs> ich hab damals bilder auf avatar größe verkleinert , da konnte ich schon unschärfe erkennen aber vielleicht ist das mittlerweile besser 
<R2D2> Gimp 2.8 ist ja neu
<Ryuno-Ki> i knoff
<tic66> Hallo, ich bin mit screen -rx in einer Sitzung drin. Wie komme ich da wieder raus ohne das Programm zu beenden?
<ZeroMC> strg+a dann d
<tic66> herzlichen dank
<ZeroMC> np
<R2D2> smeeks,  mein problem löst sich nicht unter, speichern unter, sondern exportieren. bei speichern unter erscheint ein hinweisfenster
<R2D2> hab ich gerade gemerkt
<smeexs> was für ein hinweisfenster ?
<Ryuno-Ki> R2D2: Kannst ja mal schauen, ob du eine verbesserte Menüführung als Bug-Report einreichen kannst
<R2D2> wenn man die dateiendung ändert
<R2D2> wo kann ich das machen
<R2D2> Den Bug-Report meine ich
<smeexs> wieso ändert , wenn du auf speichern unter gehst und auf einen ordner klickst steht ganz oben dateiname ohne endung , die gibts erst du an 
<R2D2> ich hab die dateiendung geändert und dann kam das hinweisfenster
<smeexs> nochmal : was für ein hinweis
<Ryuno-Ki> R2D2: http://www.gimp.org/develop/ ;)
<kubine> Title: GIMP - Development (at www.gimp.org)
<Ryuno-Ki> Falls du Probleme mit Englisch hast, kurz durchgeben
<R2D2> Nach meiner Aktion, kam das Hinweisfenster. Das man die Dateiendung nur unter (Exportieren nach), ändern kann.
<R2D2> Ich kann nicht so gut Englisch, möge das jemand anderes machen.
<smeexs> hm ich mach das seit gimp 2.2 so aber wie gesagt gimp 2.8 hab ich noch nicht getestet
<R2D2> Xcf ist ja ein neues Format, welches nicht sooft Kompatibel ist
<R2D2> smeexs,probiers mal aus
<smeexs> was
<R2D2> Gimp 2.8
<Ryuno-Ki> smeexs: den Verbesserungswunsch an GIMP durchreichen
<smeexs> ich hab keine wünsche
<Ryuno-Ki> R2D2: ich seh grad, dass man vermutlich Bugzilla für braucht ...
<Ryuno-Ki> smeexs: Aber du kannst gut Englisch?
<smeexs> naja gut ist vielleicht übertrieben aber ich hab gerade eh zu tun 
<Ryuno-Ki> R2D2: ich merk mir das vor - hab aber gerade noch andere Dinge zu tun
<R2D2> Ok finde ich super
<R2D2> Ich glaub es ist wichtig Dateiendungen, ändern zu können. ich z.Bsp. will ein Foto bei einer Community hochladen, die nur die altbekannten Formate akzeptiert.
<R2D2> Ich verabschiede mich mit Dank. Ubuntu  ist super.
<smeexs> wo bekomm ich denn die 2.8 version von gimp , im softwarecenter nicht und auf der webseite steht apt-get install gimp für die neueste version , da bekomm ich aber auch nur die 2.6
<Orcor> wo kann ich bei Ubuntu finden wo die Programme installiert sind  suche mein Firefox will da meine Lesezeichen sichern  welche datei ist das mit Lesezeichen?
<dadrc> Firefox ist wahrscheinlich in /usr/bin, aber da werden deine Lesezeichen nicht sein
<Ryuno-Ki> Orcor: soweit ich weiß, in einem versteckten .mozilla Ordner in deinem Home-Verzeichnis
<Ryuno-Ki> musst dann aber noch ein paar Unterordner aufmachen/weitergehen
<Orcor> weil das prob ist wollte von ubuntu 11.10 auf 12.04 upgrade machen dann  hat was nicht geklappt will paar sachen sichern dann neu installieren und alles frisch aufsetzen
<dadrc> Funktioniert der Firefox noch?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, kannste die einfach exportieren
<guntbert> Orcor: alle Einstellungen sind in deinem eigenen Verzeichnis, unter .mozilla oder .firefox  (oder so öhnlich)
<dadrc> Sonst: ~/.mozilla/firefox sichern, da sind (unter anderem) auch deine Bookmarks drin
<Orcor> Ryuno-Ki danke  bist genial hast mich wieder erinnert an was 
<Ryuno-Ki> woran denn, Orcor?
<Orcor> na das mit Home und  Unsichtbare Ordner 
<Ryuno-Ki> Firefox bringt aber eine eigene ExportierFunktion mit, soweit ich weiß
<dadrc> Jo
<Ryuno-Ki> liegen dann in html vor
<Ryuno-Ki> feine Sache, gelle :)
<Orcor> ich weiß aber das prob lem is tbin gerade mit Live cd da Ubuntu nach upgrade abgeschmiert ist
<Ryuno-Ki> ah, okay, wusste ich nicht
<Ryuno-Ki> im Zweifelsfall den ganzen Ordner sichern, wie dadrc schon erwähnte
<Orcor> kann man nicht auch denn ganzen Ordner .Mozilla kopieren und wenn ubuntu neu aufsetze einfach ersetzen?
<dadrc> jo
<Orcor> gut danke werde das gleich sichern hehe
<Ryuno-Ki> das ist ja das coole am Backup-Gedanken unter GNU/Linux :D
<Ryuno-Ki> Es funktioniert zumindest so lange, bis die APIs vom Programm geändert werden und es ein anderes Format erwartet
<montezuma> Hi. Ich versuche gerade Ubuntu auf meinem neuen Laptop zu installieren. Mit der Installations-CD wird mir statt einer Auswahl nur ein kleiner grauer Kasten angezeigt
<montezuma> Mit der Mini-CD stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich kein Kabelnetzwerk auswählen kann. Insbesondere letzteres hätte ich gerbe behoben: Die Frage ist wie?
<TheInfinity> montezuma: welche hardware hast du?
<montezuma> sorry, späte Antwort: Interl i7 2630QM, Intel HM65 Express Chipsatz. Reicht das soweit?
<givengiven> Hallo, ich habe versucht von ubuntu 9.04 auf 10.04 zu upgraden
<givengiven> beim systemstart kommt der ladebalken und dann springt inittramfs ein
<montezuma> moment. Is spät. Ich verstehe sowieso nix mehr: ICh frag morgen nochmal - gute nacht
<givengiven> folgender fehler wird angezeigt: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/"some hex code"  does not exist    hat jemand eine ahnung?
<givengiven> leider finde ich die grub cfg iwie nicht sonst würde ich da mal reinschauen ob es evtl ein rootdelay ist
<LinuxFan> wie kann man die uhr von 12 auf 24 stunden umstellen ( 10.04)
<DaKu> LinuxFan: versuch mal in der leiste auf das Datum/uhrzeit zu klicken -> Zeit- & Datumseinstellung, dann im Tab Uhr
<LinuxFan> <DaKu> Nicht möglich ich hatte es mal hin bekommen . aber nun weiss ich nicht mehr geht über das terminal
<givengiven> bevor ich mich noch ewig rumärgere wie schwer ist es ein raid6 wieder anzusprechen nach einer kompletten neuinstallation dann umschiffe ich das problem...
<DaKu> LinuxFan: da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen
<LinuxFan> <DaKu> Kein Problem
<DaKu> LinuxFan: viell hilft dir ja das weiter: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/englisches-ubuntu-deutsche-einstellungen/?highlight=panel#post-2138277
<kubine> Title: Englisches ubuntu - deutsche Einstellungen › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-26
<floogy> kennt sich jemand mit persistent casper-rw aus? Das klappt hier auf ext4 nur per partitions labe, aber nicht mit files, die werden nicht gefunden o.ä.
<floogy> *label,z.B. per tune2fs -L casper-rw
<floogy> http://live.debian.net/manual/html/live-manual.en.html#521
<kubine> Title: Debian Live Manual (at live.debian.net)
<floogy> an image/archive file located on the root of any readable filesystem (even an NTFS partition of a foreign OS), identified by its file name. In this case the file name must also use the containing filesystem as the file extension, e.g. "<label>.ext4".
<floogy> Hab's mit casper-rw oder casper-rw.ext4 probiert im root einer ext4 Partition, ohne Erfolg.
<floogy> das casper-rw file ist mit mkfs.ext4 -L casper-rw formatiert worden ...
<floogy> Jedenfalls klappt es nun schon mal per partitions label...
<floogy>  apt-cache show g++
<floogy> oops
<Ryuno-Ki> argh *bei g+ an Google+ gedacht hat*
<Ryuno-Ki> :)
<floogy> Ryuno-Ki: Das wird der successor of g+
<Ryuno-Ki> hehe
<flank> hello
<flank> anyone?
<flank> ???????????
<thomaspr> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
<thomaspr>   firefox firefox-globalmenu linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<thomaspr> ???
<thomaspr> sorry, ist Natty#
<thomaspr> Weiß jemand, wieso die Kernel-Upgrades zurückgehalten werden ?
<thomaspr> Stand: 2.6.38-14-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 27 18:48:46 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<ring2> thomaspr, du könntest mal gucken, ob du die pakete auf hold gesetzt hast
<thomaspr> Moin :-)
<thomaspr> Nein, die Kernel-Pakete sicher nicht - absichtlich
<ring2> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<thomaspr> ring2: Wie erwartet - leere Antwort
<ring2> nopaste doch mal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<thomaspr> Das Ergebnis von Ugrade war der Anfang meines Beitrags
<thomaspr> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
<thomaspr> firefox firefox-globalmenu linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<thomaspr> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<thomaspr> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
<thomaspr> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<thomaspr> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
<thomaspr>   firefox firefox-globalmenu linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<thomaspr> Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
<thomaspr> firefox-locale-de
<ring2> pack doch mal die ausgabe vom befehl eben komplett in einen paste
<thomaspr> 1 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 5 nicht aktualisiert.
<thomaspr> Inst firefox-locale-de [11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1] (12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 Ubuntu:11.04/natty-updates [i386])
<ring2> nicht den channel hier vollspammen :)
<thomaspr> Das wars schon
<thomaspr> ... oder meinst Du, beim update könnte schon was schiefgegangen sein ?
<ring2> ich kann nicht hellsehen, von daher wäre die komplette ausgabe schon interessant
<thomaspr> Dann müsstest Du mir leider auch noch kurz erklären, wie das mit dem pastebin überhaupt funktioniert :-(
<ring2> du gehst auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ z.b. kopiert die komplette ausgabe aus dem terminal da rein und bekommst einen link, den kannst du dann hier posten
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring2> thomaspr, aber lass "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ruhig nochmal durchlaufen, vielleicht ist vorhin wirklich etwas beim update nicht ganz richtig gelaufen
<thomaspr> paste:408582:sudo apt-get update & apt-get upgrade -s
<thomaspr> So ?
<thomaspr> Sieht etwas komisch aus ???
<ring2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408582/ so wäre 1a ;)
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update & apt-get upgrade -s › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<thomaspr> [paste:408582:sudo apt-get update & apt-get upgrade -s]
<thomaspr> ???
<ring2> ich habs schon gefunden, das nächste mal einfach den link aus dem browser kopieren
<thomaspr> Dein Eintrag wurde erfolgreich gespeichert. Du kannst ihn mit dem folgenden Code in deinen Beitrag einbinden: [paste:408582:sudo apt-get update & apt-get upgrade -s]
<thomaspr> ???
<thomaspr> Ist wohl für ne andere Baustelle ?!!
<ring2> ist schon gut: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408582/ ist der link zu deinem paste
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update & apt-get upgrade -s › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring2> hast du update und upgrade jetzt nochmal durchlaufen lassen oder ist die ausgabe von vorhin?
<thomaspr> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -s
<ring2> ja, ist das von vorhin oder hast du es eben nochmal durchlaufen lassen?
<thomaspr> ja
<ring2> ich gehe mal von letzterem aus. kann da eigentlich nichts erkennen, weshalb das upgrade nicht die pakete aktualisiert
<ring2> nutzt du sonst vielleicht aptitude?
<thomaspr> nein
<ring2> aptitude hätte nämlich eine eigene hold liste
<ring2> sonst könntest du mal mit "apt-cache policy paket" die einzelnen versionen der pakete prüfen
<ring2> gibt es eigentlich einen grund, weshalb du kein upgrade auf 12.04 bzw. erstmal 11.10 gemacht hast?
<thomaspr> Der Grund heißt unity :-(
<thomaspr> linux-generic:
<thomaspr>   Installiert: 2.6.38.14.29
<thomaspr>   Kandidat:    2.6.38.15.30
<thomaspr> zum Beispiel
<ring2> wenn du unity nicht magst, installier dir doch etwas anderes
<ring2> gnome-classic z.b.
<thomaspr> Das soll nicht so ganz ohne sein :-O
<ring2> wieso das denn?
<thomaspr> Ich hab von vielen Leuten gehört, die bei oneiric unity nicht mehr losgeworden sind
<thomaspr> Selbst gnome-classic soll da etwas seltsam aussehen
<thomaspr> z.B. fehlende Leiste unten
<ring2> du kannst auch mehrere desktopumgebungen parallel installieren und die, die dir am besten behalten.
<thomaspr> Kein einfaches Einfügen von Programmen ins Panel oben etc etc ...
<ring2> stimmt alles nicht
<thomaspr> Jo, das sagten die Befürworter von unity anfangs alle (ROFL)
<ring2> du installierst dir gnome-panel als paket nach, wählst beim login bildschirm gnome classic und gut ist
<thomaspr> Ich hab den Salat auf einem Rechner gesehen - und damit war das Thema für mich gegessen
<ring2> läuft hier auch auf mehreren kisten einwandfrei
<thomaspr> Das Experiment mach ich vielleicht mal - aber nicht an der Kiste hier
<thomaspr> Die soll solange mit gnome2 laufen, bis ich sehe, was geht
<thomaspr> Also: Kein aptitude, höchstens mal synaptic
<thomaspr> und
<thomaspr> 2.6.38.15.30 0
<thomaspr>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main i386 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<thomaspr>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-security/main i386 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<thomaspr>  *** 2.6.38.14.29 0
<thomaspr>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<thomaspr> 2.6.38.8.22 0
<thomaspr>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<ring2> thomaspr, also, ich kann leider nicht erkennen, wieso dein upgrade nicht durchläuft. vielleicht probierst du es später noch einmal hier, wenn mehr leute wach sind. alternativ könntest du einen thread im forum eröffnen
<thomaspr> Eine Idee kommt mir gerade
<thomaspr> aber ich bin mit dem CLI nicht so fitr
<thomaspr> Kann ich nicht die 5 zurückgehalötenen Pakete einzeln upgraden ?
<thomaspr> Oder ist apt-get upgrade immer ein komplettes Systemupgrade ?
<ring2> ja, apt-get upgrade ist immer ein komplettes upgrade für alle pakete. dist-upgrade führt ein upgrade auf die nächste verfügbare version durch
<thomaspr> Ich denk mal drüber nach ...
<thomaspr> Erstmal danke :-)
<ring2> ich empfehle dir auf jeden fall ein upgrade von 11.04. da gibt es nämlich nur noch updates bis oktober
<ring2> außerdem gib unity oder der gnome-shell mal eine chance. sonst bleibt dir nur gnome-panel oder komplett andere desktopumgebungen wie kde, xfce oder lxde
<thomaspr> ring2: Dein vorletzter Tip war schon Gold wert ;-)
<thomaspr> Auch synaptic hat anscheinend eine eigene hold-Verwaltung
<thomaspr> Ich weiß nur nicht, wie die kernel-Pakete da auf hold kommen konnten ???
<ring2> auf jeden fall haben die sich das nicht von selbst überlegt, da muss schon jemand drauf geklickt haben
<ring2> ;)
<thomaspr> Tja, da ist das wieder mit dem spirit in the machine ;-)
<thomaspr> Das war bestimmt der Zeitgeist-Dämon ;-)
<ring2> läuft denn nun dein upgrade durch?
<thomaspr> Jetzt aber genug mit dem geistlosen Geschwätz, es sind 48 MB runterzuladen - und das mit DSL 1000 :-(((
<thomaspr> Vielleicht bis später ...
<ring2> 7 minuten ist doch schaffbar
<thomaspr> Werde dann gleich mal rebooten - also nicht böse sein, wenn die Erfolgsmeldung etwas auf sich warten lässt :-)
<ring2> hauptsache du hast es gelöst
<thomaspr> Halbwegs
<thomaspr> Vielleicht haben wir vor dem runterfahren noch kurz Zeit
<thomaspr> Jemand hat mir gesteckt, dass es bei firefox12 Probleme mit der deutschen Lokalisierung gäbe !??
<thomaspr> Gibts für firefox 'nen eigenen Channel (deutsch?)?
<ring2> von lokalisierungsproblemen weiß ich nichts
<thomaspr> Ich hab mal ein upgrade gemacht und danach gab's nur noch English :-(
<ring2> dann musst das language paket nachinstallieren
<thomaspr> ... und die Auskunft meines amerikanischen Freundes war: They don't meet the deps yet !
<thomaspr> Das hat auch nicht geholfen
<thomaspr> Erst das Downgrade nach 11 zeigte sich wieder in DE :-(
<thomaspr> aber wie gesagt: Natty
<ring2> manchmal dauert sowas auch ein paar tage, bis es gefixt wird, falls es denn überhaupt vorhanden ist das problem. ich habe alles in englisch, von daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen
<bekks> thomaspr: Kann "dein Freund" das irgendwie belegen, was er da erzählt?
<ring2> thomaspr, normalerweise einfach firefox-locale-de nachinstallieren und gut
<thomaspr> Nicht wirklich - aber das Problem hatte ich ja vor Augen und - wie gesagt - die Nachinstallation des locale-de hat nix gebracht
<thomaspr> Da war ich mit meinem Latein am Ende und bin zurück nach FF11
<ring2> nur weil etwas irgendwann einmal nicht einwandfrei geklappt hat, heißt ja nicht, dass die situation sich mitlerweile nicht geändert haben könnte
<thomaspr> Checking that, too ...
<ring2> thomaspr, und denk an das update ende im oktober :)
<ring2> thomaspr, alles runtergeladen und installiert?
<neutrik2_> moin .. ich hab ein problem mittels rsyslog bestimmte log-einträge in ein anderes logfile als /var/log/syslog zu schreiben. https://gist.github.com/ba36b812aba67ad49364
<kubine> Title: ..still written to /var/log/syslog Gist (at gist.github.com)
<sdx23> neutrik2_: rsyslog schon neu gestartet? Gibt es das Verzeichnis?
<neutrik2_> sdx23: ja, den hab ich nach änderungen immer restarted
<neutrik2_> das verzeichnis rsyslog.d gab es gleich nach der installation von rsyslog, schätze ich
<sdx23> das wo das Logfile hinsoll natürlich.
<sdx23> Und: bist du sicher, dass der Tag als Inhalt der Message gezählt wird?
<neutrik2_> sdx23: hehe, achso. klar das gibt es auch
<neutrik2_> sdx23: das könnte schon mal in die richtige richtung gehen - daran könnte es liegen
<neutrik2_> gleich mal schauen, ob zu diesem stichwort etwas finde.
<neutrik2_> +ich
<neutrik2_> sdx23: zwar noch nichts gefunden, aber mit 'echo "TEST bis_cronjob" | logger' funktioniert es dann auch
<neutrik2_> sdx23: danke erstmal ;-)
<sdx23> neutrik2_: klingt als solltest du deine Regel anpassen.
<neutrik2_> sdx23: jap, die frage ist hier nur, wie rsylog in den regeln auch tags behandeln kann. bin schon am suchen
<sdx23> neutrik2_: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/rsyslog_conf_filter.html → syslogtag statt msg
<kubine> Title: Filter Conditions - rsyslog.conf rsyslog (at www.rsyslog.com)
<neutrik2_> sdx23: doppel-plus-gut! Vielen Dank!
<sdx23> neutrik2_: np
<todew111> hi @all
<Orcor> wie kann ich eine Datei  .tar.bz2 installieren?
<Kerbezena> Mahlzeit und Hallo zusammen!
<Kerbezena> Ich habs leichtsinnigerweise geschafft mich aus meinem Ubuntu 12.04 "auszusperren": Ich habe meinen Kontotyp von "Systemverwalter" auf "Standard" geändert und habe keinen anderen Benutzer. root-Passwort gibts ebenfalls keines. Die Infos im Wiki zu Administrator#Notfall scheinen für 12.04 nicht zu passen. Wer kann/will mir helfen?
<Frickelpit> Kerbezena: was passt denn sa nicht?
<Frickelpit> *da
<sdx23> Kerbezena: LiveCD booten, chroot, deinen Benutzer wieder in die Gruppe sudo bzw. admin.
<sdx23> Oder einfacher: Im Single-User modus booten, dann den Benutzer wieder in die Gruppe.
<Frickelpit> recovery mode wäre einfacher sdx23 ;)
<Kerbezena> Habe im Recovery Mode "adduser <username> sudo" und "usermod -aG sudo <username>" versucht. 
<Kerbezena> Habe aber Fehlermeldung in der Art "/etc/passwd konnte nicht gesperrt werden" u.ä. zurückbekommen.
<Kerbezena> Ich könnte es nochmal versuchen und die genauen Fehlermeldungen mitschreiben, falls das hilft.
<sdx23> Mit mehr Geduld hätte man ihm sagen können, dass vermutlich / ro-gemountet ist/war...
<lun4tic> hi, kennt sich wer mit dem Unity Code aus und kann mir auf anhieb sagen wo genau sich der Launcher Code befindet?
<lun4tic> niemand: war das ein wink mit dem Zaunpfahl... ;-)
<lun4tic> [14:14]<lun4tic> hi, kennt sich wer mit dem Unity Code aus und kann mir auf anhieb sagen wo genau sich der Launcher Code befindet?
 * niemand ist allwissend
<lun4tic> niemand: LOL
 * DerUser hat immer recht
 * DerUser developers
 * Developers don't know how to make things pretty
<bekks> lun4tic: Spiel bitte woanders.
<lun4tic> bekks: früher war alles besser, auch IRC... :P
<lun4tic> bekks: heut wird man gleich für jeden mist angeflaumt
<lun4tic> is ja nu nich so das ich ernsthaft gespamt hab oder ähnliches
<apollo13> lun4tic: für deinen mist gibts extra nen -offtopic channel ;)
<lun4tic> und is ja nich so als hätte ich keine ernsthafte frage gestellt auf die es wie immer keine antwort gibt. man könnte meinen man ist in #debian.de... *hust*
<lun4tic> oder gibts dafür auch nen anderen channel?
<jokrebel> lun4tic: Schnelles nochmal posten und Offtopic-Kommentare mach es aber nicht besser…
<lun4tic> ich hab es nicht nochmal gepostet
<lun4tic> ernsthaft gestellt war es aber nur einmal. das zweite mal war ein repost wegen dem channel join von "niemand"
<lun4tic> damit dieser niemand auch versteht worum es geht als ich ihn erwähnt hab, weiter nix
<bekks> Ein repost ist "nochmal posten".
<lun4tic> bekks: trotzdem hatte der repost nicht die intention _allen_ im channel die wichtigkeit meines posts zu verdeutlichen
<niemand> Mir kommt vor sich unauffällig aus der Affäre zu ziehen, dürfte vielen schwer fallen
<_moep_> hehe
<_moep_> #debian.de um oftc ist doch lustig :P
<lun4tic> in #debian.de fressen sie dich aber wenn du ubuntu erwähnst
<lun4tic> oder hat sich das mittlerweile gebessert?
<_moep_> nö
<apollo13> könnt ihr das bitte in den offtopic channel verlagern? danke…
<lun4tic> ist zu offtopic für den offtopic channel :P
<lun4tic> also ehrlich der Kick war unnötig
<Fuchs> offenbar nicht, sonst haettest Du die Regeln gelesen
<Fuchs> bleh, timing
<Sardah> Hi eine ganz doofe noob frage. Ich nutze auf meinem Netbook 11.10 32 bit version. Und wollte mir nun TS3 hier herunterladen http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads welche Version brauche ich? amd64 oder x86? also für 32 bit Linux? Installationsanleitung habe ich im Ubuntu Wiki schon gefunden. :)
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak - Downloads (at www.teamspeak.com)
<Fuchs> Sardah: gib mir mal die Ausgabe von  uname -m   bitte
<Fuchs> (Also Konsole auf, uname -m, Enter) 
<Sardah> ah also doch die x86er version danke. (ausgabe ist "i686")
<Fuchs> genau :) 
<Sardah> Dämliche Sortierung auf der Seite. bei Windows bieten die erst die 32er Version an und bei Linux steht die 64er Version oben -.-
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<niemand> Sardah, weil 64bit für Serverzwecke öfter verwendet wird
<bekks> Oder für Hardware die jünger als 10 Jahre ist. :)
<Sardah> Ts mein Netbook ist gerade mal 3 Jahre jung und hat trotzdem "nur" 32 bit ^^
<Sardah> Okay danke. bin dann mal wieder busy :)
<Kerbezena> Hallo! Ich hab die Anfrage vor einer halben Stunde schon mal gestellt, musste aber leider kurz weg: 
<Kerbezena> Ich habe mir auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04 den Kontotyp von "Systemverwalter" auf "Standard" geändert, wodurch ich nicht mehr in der Gruppe "sudo" bin.
<Kerbezena> Habe die Anleitung im Wiki unter Administrator#Notfall versucht. Allerdings ohne Erfolg --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408592/ Hat jemand eine Idee?
<kubine> Title: Versuch Admin-Rechte zurückzuerlangen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Kerbezena: Live-CD booten und die Gruppenzugehörigkeit ändern.
<Kerbezena> Hat man damit mehr Möglichkeiten/Rechte als im Recovery Mode?
<bekks> Was genau hast Du denn bisher versucht? "Habe versucht, aber ohne Erfolg" ist schon sehr ungenau. :)
<kleinerdrache> Ich habe latex mit zu großen bildern verwendet und diese mittels latex skaliert.  Ich suche jetzt entweder ein tool das die Bilder nachträglich im PDF skaliert, damit die Datei kleiner wird, ein Latex Paket welches die Bilder wirklich skaliert, nicht nur die Anzeigegröße für das PDF festlegt, oder ein Tool das die Bilder die ich einbinde bereits vorher auf die gewünschte Zielgröße verkleinert.
<bekks> Letzteres macht "convert" aus dem image magick Paket sehr zuverlässig.
<kleinerdrache> Da es viele Bilder sind die unterschiedlich Skaliert werden müssten, wäre ich nicht sehr erfreut mit gimp oder imagemagick an jedem bild separat zu arbeiten.
<Kerbezena> @bekks Die beiden Befehle, die ich im Paste-Service angegeben habe.
<bekks> Kerbezena: Da du keine sudo-BErechtigungen hast, kannst Du die ausgeführten Befehle nicht nutzen.
<kleinerdrache> bekks: ja ich habs versucht, wie kann ich denn convert sagen, dass ich gerne ein bild mit einer breite von 5cm und 300 dpi haben möchte?
<bekks> Kerbezena: Daher: Live-CD.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, ich muss das vermutlich für jedes bild selbst berechnen, richtig?
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Das müsste ich genau wie Du in der man-page nachlesen. Und ja, das musst du für alle unterschiedlichen Bildgrößen separat machen.
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: -resize oder -geometry, aber in cm kann man das m.W. leider nicht angeben
<Kerbezena> @bekks in der recovery mode shell bin ich als root unterwegs, da sollte es doch an der sudoer-Berechtigung nicht scheitern.
<Fuchs> Kerbezena: kannst Du mal mit lsof | grep dateiname   schauen, ob die Datei schon gesperrt ist?  (Ausgabe auch gerne in einen paste) 
<Fuchs> Kerbezena: und die Ausgabe von `mount` gerne noch, ggf. ist das Dateisystem einfach nicht schreibbar im Moment
<Kerbezena> angemeldet oder im recovery mode?
<bekks> Im recovery Modus.
<bekks> Angemeldet hast Du keine Berechtigung (da kein sudo mehr) um Dir die Berechtigungen ggf. zu geben.
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, bekks ich hatte schon die Idee, einfach ein script zu schreiben das die \includgraphics mit den with parametern und die bilder parst, dann die bildgröße in pixel berechnet, die bilder dann unter .orig.jpg ablegt (bzw. testet ob die schon vorhanden sind) und dann mittels convert in der richtigen Größe bringt.
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: das klingt nicht zu verkehrt, woran scheitert es dann? 
<kleinerdrache> Nur dachte ich ich wäre nicht der erste der das benötigt und vielleicht gäbe es schon was was man dafür benutzen kann.
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: fuer convert und Konsorten gibt es durchaus einige graphische Frontends, 
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, eigentlich gar nicht, zeitaufwand halt, ich dachte dass ich damit sicher das Rad neu erfinde, irgendjemand hat das sicher schon gemacht. :)
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: zudem koennen GIMP und KDE KiPi Programme (z.B. gwenview) auch Stapelverarbeitung, 
<Fuchs> ggf. findest Du da noch etwas
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, naja, vielleicht schreib ich das einfach, ist wohl so ne Stunde Arbeit oder so.
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: oder ggf. gibt es auch das Skript schon, koennte auch sein 
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, leider hab ich dazu nichts gefunden.  Ich werde python verwenden, imagemagick ist ja als python modul vorhanden.
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: geht auch. Und damit Du dann anderen Benutzern das ersparst, kannst Du ja dann Dein Skript veroeffentlichen :) 
<kleinerdrache> Fuchs, Ich wüsste nicht genau wo da ein guter Platz dafür wäre.  Am besten natürlich als ubuntu paket. :)
<bekks> Dann wohl eher als LaTeX-Paket
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: wenn Du sonst nichts findest: ubuntuusers hat eine Ecke fuer Projektvorstellungen und ein Wiki, ggf. passt es in eins der beiden
<eddiZ> ich habe hier ein netbook (MSI u130) auf dem ich vor 'nem jahr mal ubuntu installiert habe. Das bootet jetzt nicht mehr und ich versuche es wieder herzustellen. wenn ich das netbook anschalte wird nichtmal das BIOS geladen, sondern der bildschirm bleibt schwarz, die lüftung geht an und das "sleepmodus" lämpchen leuchtet
<bekks> eddiZ: Stromkabel einstecken?
<eddiZ> ist drin
<Fuchs> eddiZ: wenn Du dann den Power-Knopf drueckst, noch mal? 
<eddiZ> passiert das gleiche
<Fuchs> eddiZ: resp. mal versucht den Akku fuer ein paar Minuten zu entfernen, damit sich das Ding zuruecksetzt? 
<Fuchs> eddiZ: hrm, dann versuch es, wenn Du englisch kannst, vielleicht mal in ##hardware, ggf. kennt da jemand das Geraet
<def> ist der ram richtig angeschlossen?
<Fuchs> das Problem scheint ja eher noch vor ubuntu zu liegen, wenn Du noch nicht mal in ein Bootmenue kommst
<eddiZ> ja, denke ich auch
<eddiZ> def: ich hab das ding nie aufgeschraubt
<def> ist dir das netbook mal runter geflogen?
<eddiZ> möglich, das war mit mir auf reisen
<def> dann ist event. was kaputt geganen. Hast du noch Garantie?
<eddiZ> nene. ich hab das am andern ende der welt gekauft
<def> oh
<eddiZ> vll mal aufschrauben und nach dem RAM schauen. ist das wie bei einem normalen PC, dass die einfach reingesteckt werden?
<def> eddiZ: also bei Notebooks schon. aber bei Netbooks weis ichs nicht
<def> aber du kannst es ja mal probieren
<Fuchs> eddiZ: bei gescheit gebauten Geraeten: ja. Aber eben, versuch das ggf. in ##hardware, 
<Fuchs> mit etwas Glueck kennt da einer genau das Modell
<eddiZ> ok, danke ihr beiden
<def> Weiss jemand woran es liegen kann das mein Drucker aus PDF Dateien richtig druckt aber aus LibreOffice nicht?
<Fuchs> def: weil LibreOffice eigene Druckeinstellungen hat, aber Du kannst es sonst als PDF exportieren. 
<Fuchs> def: was genau heisst "nicht richtig drucken" in dem Fall? 
<larst> Hello!
<def> also er druckt immer die ersten 5cm auf das erste Blatt und den rest auf ein neues blatt
<def> bei Thunderbird ist manchmal das gleiche Problem.
<Fuchs> def: welches Druckermodell mit welchem Treiber? 
<Fuchs> def: also ich gehe davon aus, dass der PDF reader und thunderbird beide via CUPS gehen und eigentlich die gleichen Einstellungen verwenden _sollten_ 
<def> ich habe einen Canon IP4600. Treiber: STP00063.PPD steht auf der Testseite die funktioniert
<Fuchs> okay. Aus welchem Programm druckst Du das PDF? 
<def> aus dem standard programm (Dokumentenbetrachter)
<Fuchs> okay, evince.  Das ist dann wirklich komisch
<larst> Hmmm
<def> ich kann auch erst seit dieser Version von Ubuntu drucken mit der 11.10 gings gar nicht
<Fuchs> def: ich schaue mal, ob ich dazu was finde, moment
<Fuchs> hmm, openprinting.org listet den Drucker schon mal nicht
<def> falls es jemand interresiert: ich habe den Drucker mal im ProMarkt gekauft.
<Fuchs> def: es gibt angeblich fuer dieses Modell auch ein /usr/share/cups/model/canonip4600.ppd  << 
<Fuchs> def: vielleicht geht es damit besser
<def> muss ich mal probieren
<larst> def, welches modell haste denn?
<def> larst: IP4600
<larst> ok
<larst> von canon ne?
<def> ja
<larst> dann probier wirklich mal die ppd...wenn se nicht da is dürfte der treiber nciht richtig drauf sein
<def> Fuchs: in dem Ordner /usr/share/ ... ist der Treiber bei mir nicht. der Ordner "model" ist leer
<Fuchs> def: kannst Du mal ein locate auf diesen Dateinamen machen? 
<def> was ist ein locate?
<larst> du musst die datei suchen
<larst> mach einfach
<larst> find / -name NAMEDERPPD.ppd
<def> ok moment
<def> der läd jetzt aber ziemlich lange...
<larst> klar
<larst> der scuht ja auch....kuck mal wenn du ne kaffetasse suchst dauerns ja auch ewig wenn se nich inne schrank steht
<larst> hahaha :D ^^
<def> jetzt ist er fertig und hat nichts ausgegeben
<larst> dann is keine da...stimmts Fuchs
<larst> haste den treiber net drauf
<larst> ^^
<def> naja eigendlich schon
<Fuchs> def: dann muss ich da leider passen, ich kenne eher die HP als die Canon Modelle
<Fuchs> def: Du koenntest es noch im www.ubuntuusers.de Forum versuchen, ggf. hatte da auch jemand schon das gleiche Problem
<def> ich such jetzt mal ob ich auf der Canon Website irgendwie einen Treiber bekomme
<def> auf der Canon Website findet er nur "Treiber für RPM Linux"
<def> kann ich die auch unter Ubuntu verwenden?
<bekks> Nein, nicht ohne weiteres. Du kannst sie aber unter Ubuntu auspacken und schauen ob die darin eine verwendbare .ppd haben.
<def> ok ich lad es mal runter
<def> wenn ich da drauf klicke und die Lizenzen akzeptiere kommt jetzt eine IP4600_debian_printer.tar
<def> (7,5MB)
<def> in dem Paket sind zwei .deb Pakete enthalten
<bekks> Auf der Canon-Seite gibt es garantiert auch eine Installationsanleitung.
<def> bei downloads zeigt er nur den treiber an
<def> ich installier jetzt mal eines der .deb Pakete
<def> jetzt kommt "Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar: cnijfilter-common (>= 3.00)"
<bekks> Einfach irgendwas zu installieren ohne die Anleitung gelesen zu haben ist meistens nicht erfolgversprechend.
<def> In dem Paket ist auch noch ein Treiber drin, von dem der andere wahrscheinlich abhängt. Bei dem ist das installieren nur fehlgeschlagen.
<def> Wie gesagt auf der Canon seite habe ich keine Anleitung gefunden.
<def> beim installieren des Treibers kommt diese Fehlermeldung: [paste:408607:Druckertreiber installation fehlgeschlge]
<bekks> Gib uns bitte die URL.
<lun4tic> def: hast du das PPA eingebunden oder installierste den kram per Hand?
<def> URL der fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408607/
<kubine> Title: Druckertreiber installation fehlgeschlge › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<def> ich installier die .deb Pakete über das Software Center
<bekks> Bitte einfach hier lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lun4tic> probier mal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<lun4tic> und danach die treiberpakete per "sudo apt-get <PAKETNAME>"
<lun4tic> wobei "<PAKETNAME>" das ist was du halt brauchst
<bekks> Statt irgendwas zu "probieren", vielleicht einfach mal den Artikel lesen.
<def> ok ich les' mir erstmal den artikel durch#
<leszek> hi
<raptor67782> hallo
<raptor67782> which config shall I have dpgk-reconfigure locales ? (de keyboard, and english language)
<koegs> !german > raptor67782 
<kubine>  raptor67782: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<raptor67782> welche einstellungen für dpkg-reconfigure locales? 
<raptor67782> tastatur : de , sprache : us
<apollo13> raptor67782: locales haben absolut gar nix mitm keyboard zu tun
<apollo13> magst mal nen lsb_release -a|pastebinit machen?
 * apollo13 bezweifelt seeeeeehr stark dass du überhaut nen ubuntu hast
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<raptor67682> gibt nicht viele users ... 
<LinuxFan> ich brauche rat beim abmelden oder im terminal data ist die uhr richtig aber auf gnome-panel bekomme ich es nicht hin von 12 / 24 stunden 
<Fuchs> LinuxFan: gconf-editor nehmen (bei Gnome2 / Unity): http://askubuntu.com/questions/723/how-to-change-the-format-of-the-date-time-displayed-in-top-panel
<kubine> Title: 10.04 - How to change the format of the date & time displayed in top panel? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LinuxFan> <Fuchs> Ich habe gerade nach geschaut , aber die  ClockApplet steht nicht drin . . ich habe ubuntu 10.04
<dreamon> Hab gerade mit Nautilus aus versehen eine Datei gelöscht. Finde sich aber nicht im Mülleimer. Gibts ne Chance die Datei zu rekonstruieren. ist ein Ext4 Dateiformat.
<sdx23> Dateisystem. Und: extundelete, mitunter.
<dreamon> sdx23, Werds testen
<dreamon> sdx23, extundelete ist nicht in den Paketquellen. anstelle von make muß man doch was anderes eingeben.. kannst du mir gerade sagen wie das heißt. So das es unter Ubuntu auch einfach zu entfernen ist.
<sdx23> dreamon: checkinstall tut das.
<dreamon> sdx23, Danke
<dreamon> sdx23, Bei ./configure kommt -> Configuring extundelete 0.2.0->configure: error: Can't find ext2fs library
<marilo> hay leute mechte mich vorstelen
<sdx23> dreamon: dir fehlt eine Library. Welche steht mitunter in der README bzw. den Install-Anweisungen.
<dreamon> sdx23, e2fsprogs & e2fslibs ist installiert.. hmm
<sdx23> dreamon: "you must first install the binary and development packages for e2fsprogs and e2fslibs"
<sdx23> development packages sind die, mit -dev am Ende des Namens.
<dreamon> sdx23, Ok, aber von e2fsprogs find ich kein -dev.. ich probier mal ob e2fslibs-dev ausreicht
<dreamon> sdx23, configure lief durch.. doch -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1008727/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<sf3978> dreamon, evtl. hilft patchen
<c0n> abend
<c0n> ich hab ein problem mit /usr/share/menu
<c0n> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408612/
<kubine> Title: update-menu error › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-27
<zappal> hallo ich habe ein problem mit grub-pc
<zappal> ich kriege folgende ausgabe --> http://dpaste.com/752494/ wenn ich update-grub ausführe
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #752494: grub-pc -- error: out of partition (at dpaste.com)
<zappal> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc http://dpaste.com/752495/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #752495: dpkg-reconfigure grub-p (at dpaste.com)
<zappal> dasselbe bei grub-install http://dpaste.com/752496/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #752496: grub-install (at dpaste.com)
<zappal> kann das z.b. an einer bios seitigen boot virus protection liegen?
<Fussel> zappal, grub schreibt sich auf die festplatte, kann also nix mit dem bios zu tun haben, wenns kein EFI ist
<zappal> hm
<zappal> Fussel: ich habe die maschine ja noch nicht gebootet, aber ich denke weil es da error: out of partition schreibt, der grub nicht korrekt funktionieren wird oder wie siehst du das?
<zappal> kann z.b. quasi eine grub2 cd bauen mit der man im notfall das system hochfahren kann?
<Fussel> dazu kenn ich mich zu wenig aus zappal sorry
<zappal> hm
<geser> ein grub-USB-Stick sollte für den Notfall funktionieren
<Fussel> zappal, im notfall kannst du mit ner live-cd booten und in das system auf den rechner chroten
<catweazle> liefen die Platten im raid zappal?
<Fussel> oder stick
<zappal> ja
<zappal> sie laufen im raid
<zappal> 1
<catweazle> dacht ich mir
<catweazle> soft oder hardware
<zappal> soft
<zappal> das ist die grub.cfg http://dpaste.com/752497/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #752497: grub.cfg (at dpaste.com)
<catweazle> weiter unten steht was von grub auf system-raid
<catweazle> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<zappal> ich schaue mom
<catweazle> also root ist dann root=/dev/md0
<zappal> ne
<zappal> md2
<catweazle> hast noch mehr davon?
<zappal> http://dpaste.com/752498/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #752498: df -h (at dpaste.com)
<zappal> der link will nicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<zappal> 504 - The requested server didn't answer in time.
<catweazle> glaub da musst du auf die Experten hier warten, ich hab das überhaupt nur 1x aufgesetzt
<catweazle> probier den link nochmal, der hab bei mir auch gebraucht
<zappal> ich kriege diese meldung
<zappal> Some of our servers are currently running amok.
<zappal> We are trying hard to get it up as soon as possible again. So stay tuned!
<zappal> Sorry for the inconvenience.
<catweazle> waren wohl 2 Nutzer zugleich einer zuviel
<ebe_dh> Hallo an Alle
<ebe_dh> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation von V12.04 CD/DVD. Das System lässt sich nicht installieren!ASUS P2L97 AGP MB,letztes  Bios von 2000,  Celleron 500MHz, 786MB RAM, 2x 20GB HDU DVD-Brenner, CD-ROM. Wer kann helfen mit Rat?
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Was genau klappt denn nicht?
<jokrebel> !wf > ebe_dh
<kubine>  ebe_dh: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ebe_dh> jokrebel: Die Installation steigt ziemlich am Ende mit "Unrecoverable Error", bzw. "/usr/bin/ubiquity-dm".
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: CD schon auf Fehler überprüft?
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Ganz am Anfang beim CD-Boot per ESC-Taste kann man in nem Unterpunkt die CD überprüfen.
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Installierst Du aus der Live-CD heraus?
<catweazle> celeron mit pae?
<ebe_dh> catweazle: was ist pae?
<ebe_dh> jokrebel:Ich habe alle möglichen CDs, DVD ausprobiert, sämtliche Optionen. nichts hilft
<jokrebel> Und der Fehlercheck? Wenn zu schnell gebrannt gehen die gerne mal nicht. Und ggf. musst Du vielleicht Bootoptionen mitgeben.
<ebe_dh> Jokrebel: an selbst gebrannten CDs mache ich immer Fehlersuche. Ich habe auch gekaufte DVD und CD probiert. Es hilft nicht. Der Fehler ist grundsätzlicher Art. Ich werde jetzt versuchen eine ältere Version z.B 8.0 zu installieren um zu checken ob das klappt...
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: 8.0? Welche soll das sein? 8.04? Absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Wenn dann die 10.4, das ist eine LTS-Version die noch unterstützung hat.
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Und schon doch vielleicht mal mit diversen Bootoptionen.
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten#Bootoptionen
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ebe_dh> jokrebel: ok, dann 10.4 hoffentlich hilft es weiter!
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Meld Dich wenn es klemmt. Wir finden schon ne Lösung.
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Und die Alternate-CD wird von manchen hier als "die bessere Wahl zum installieren" erwähnt.
<catweazle> ebe_dh: das optische Laufwerk ist bestimmt ziemlich alt, mit Lesefehlern musst du da schon rechnen
<ebe_dh> jokrebel: Danke, und noch wo kann ich die alternate-CD downloaden?
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<kubine> Title: Alternative downloads | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Bzw.: http://mirror.checkdomain.de/ubuntureleases/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntureleasesUbuntu Releases (at mirror.checkdomain.de)
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Das ist dann erstmal ohne Grafische Oberfläche, die bei älterer Hardware schon mal "zicken" kann.
<Pengo1> hallo ich habe da mal so eine Meldung bekommen "The following warning/error was logged by the smartd daemon:  Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], 82 Offline uncorrectable sectors" und wollte jetzt mal fragen ob ich das reparieren kann ?
<Pengo1> und die auch noch "The following warning/error was logged by the smartd daemon:  Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], 77 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors"
<jokrebel> Pengo1: 1.) dringend Backup machen. Und dann findest Du ggf. hier was brauchbares: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Pengo1> hab im wiki schon gelesen, die frage ist ob ich mit badblocks die sectoren von der Benutzung ausschließen kann ?
<koegs> Pengo1: kannst du probieren, aber wie jokrebel schon sagte, als allererstes ein Backup machen und sinnvollerweise darüber nachdenken die festplatte tauschen
<Pengo1> was Backup angeht hab schon meine Erfahrung gemacht :) ; deswegen werden die bei mir gemacht
<jokrebel> Pengo1: _Kann_ helfen; defekte Sektoren deuten aber allermeistens auf einen baldigen Totalausfall hin.
<Pengo1> aber ok danke für die Hilfe werde es mit badblocks versuchen, von der plate bekomme ich Täglich eine eMail das ich sie im Auge behalte, bis jetzt sind keine zusätzlichen Fehler dazu gekommen
<jokrebel> Pengo1: Hast Du SMART am laufen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Pengo1> ja smartd nent sich es was ich am laufen habe
<Pengo1> wenn ich schon da bin hab da noch eine Frage im /etc/cron.daily habe ich eine Script "SHELL=/bin/sh
<Pengo1> /home/xbmc/hdd2/backup/./backup.sh -a -d 7
<Pengo1> "der ein anderen script startet, leider startet er nicht! habe ich den eintrag in cron.daily falsch gemacht ?
<Ryuno-Ki> Moin!
<ebe_dh> jokrebel: Danke für die Mühe, ich werde das Resultat berichten.
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Gerne und viel Erfolg.
<JottBe> Hi
<JottBe> Ich war schon vor ein paar Tagen hier wegen eines Problems mit pm-hibernate (mein Rechner schaltet sich nicht aus, der Lüfter läuft weiter). Ihr habt mir ein paar nützliche Tips gegeben, mit denen ich das Problem weiter untersuchen konnte.
<vectory> und?
<JottBe> es ist so, dass das Debugging, so wie auf der Wiki-Seite beschrieben, bei mir keine weiteren Infos bringt, weil der Rechner (manchmal jedenfalls) vom Strom getrennt werden muss um ihn dann wieder zu starten, dabei geht wohl ab und zu die Suspend-Session verloren.
<JottBe> durch die Wiki-Seite habe ich mir das Log mal angeschaut, das pm-hibernate selber schreibt und darin taucht ein Fehler beim Runterfahren des Netowrk-Managers auf und noch ein anderer Fehler, bei dem irgendein kommando ausgibt, dass es stop nicht versteht
<vectory> JottBe: klar geht der suspend state verloren, wenn der rechner vom strom getrennt wird. suspend lässt die daten im ram, der braucht strom
<JottBe> Der Fehler mit dem Network-Manager sieht so aus:
<JottBe> Having NetworkManager put all interaces to sleep...Failed.
<JottBe> vectory: na ich habe aber doch pm-hibernate ausgeführt (sorry war wohl undeutlich)
<vectory> ja, das kann aber auch suspend, und davon sprechst du, afaict
<vectory> sprachst*
<jokrebel> vectory: Suspend to RAM ja, aber es gibt ja auch noch Suspend to Disk
<vectory> hmm
<JottBe> ich meinte hibernate und das geht doch immer to disk, oder?
<JottBe> der andere Fehler sieht so aus: stop: Unknown instance:
<vectory> suspend to disk nennt sich dann hibernate oder ist das noch was aanderes?
<vectory> tiefschlaaf per cli ging bei mir jedenfalls auch noch nie
<JottBe> er kommt zwischen dem runterfahren von  95anacron und 95hdparm-apm
<vectory> JottBe: sicher dass es ein fehler ist und nicht nur ne warnung?
<JottBe> pm-hibernate geht auf die Platte laut man-pages. Ist wie bei einem Schlepptop. Wenn man hibernate macht, dauert das resume eben länger, aber dafur braucht datt dingens weniger oder gar keinen Strom
<JottBe> vectory: moment ich schau mal, aber mein System reagiert ja nicht richtig und ich versuche grad heerauszufinden warum es nicht mehr tut, was es vorher sauber getan hat (vor etwa 3-4 Wochen tat es bis nach einem update)
<JottBe> vectory: Naja sagt ja Failed. Das würde ich schon eher für einen Fehler halten, oder? und stop: unknown instance klingt für mich nach einem nicht sauber aufgeräumten service oder einem fehlerhaften Start-Stop-Skript
<JottBe> ups ich hab grad gesehen, ich hab das Script so übernommen wie auf der Wiki-Seite es enthält noch ein suspend und kein hibernate, das erklärt, warum die Session weg war
<JottBe> funktioniert das Debugging denn auch, wenn man hibernate ausführt?
<JottBe> na ich probiers mal
<ebe_dh> Jokrebel: Jetzt entdeckte ich noch die Möglichkeit mit WUBI also unter laufendem BS (WIN XP 32) zu installieren, das versuche ich zunächst
<tic66> Hallo, ich möchte mit brasero aus mp3s eine AudioCD brennen. Wenn ich aber auf "Brennen" gehe, will der nur ein Image erstellen. Wie änder ich das?
<japplo> hi, ist es richtig das es bei einer geforce 4 keinen 3d mehr mit 12.04 gibt?
<Minipluto> tic66: am unteren rand des Fensters ist doch ein Dropdown-Menü, in dem man auswählen kann, auf was er brennen soll. Wenn da „Abbilddatei“ steht, macht er natürlich nur ein image draus.
<daswort> Was mache ich mit ".fuse_hidden…"-Dateien? Immer wenn ich die Lösche tauchen sie wieder auf :(
<daswort> Und was machen die eigentlich
<daswort> ?
<dAnjou> daswort: schonmal dran gedacht, dass die für irgendein programm nützlich sein könnten?
<Minipluto> japplo: laut dem Wiki-Artikel unterstützt der nvidia-96 Treiber nicht die aktuelle Version des Xservers. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#ber-die-Paketverwaltung
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<japplo> Minipluto: so sieht es aus. Unity 2d läuft nicht flüssig und nouvea kann kein 3d
<japplo> so sieht es aus. Unity 2d läuft nicht flüssig und nouvea kann kein 3d
<japplo> bleibt eigentlich nur xfce
<daswort> dAnjou: Und was machen die? Und wie finde ich heraus wer die nutzt?
<Minipluto> japplo: naja da musst du natürlich bedenken, dass auf einem Xubuntu 12.04 wahrscheinlich das gleiche Problem besteht, weil es die gleiche Xserver Version verwenden wird wie Ubuntu 12.04
<Minipluto> japplo: da bleibt dann nur noch der Vorteil übrig, dass xfce in 2D bessern läuft als Unity 2D
<daswort> und lsof zeigt keine geöffneten .fuse_hidden…-Dateien an,
<japplo> Minipluto: ja stimmt. Aber das die neuen Oberflächen nicht mehr mit einer Geforce 4 laufen ist schon nicht all zu toll
<Minipluto> japplo: das ist natürlich schade aber grundsätzlich läuft es ja immerhin in 2D und es ist ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der Treiber wieder laufen wird
<jokrebel> ebe_dh: Oh ne! Wubi mag hier kaum jemand…
<japplo> Minipluto: unity 2d läuft nicht gut genug. Nautilus braucht 3-4 Sekunden bis es offen is, dass ist zu lang. Vermutich wär es mit 3d auch nicht anders oder was meinst du?
<bekks> Das liegt aber nicht an der Grafik, dass das so lange braucht.
<Minipluto> japplo: kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das hängt ja zum größten Teil von Prozessorleistung, RAM und Datendurchsatz des Laufwerks ab
<jokrebel> japplo: Nautilus braucht hier auch 3-4 Sekunden; so ist das halt nunmal mit älterer Hardware.
<Rochvellon> hm, habe hier eine aktuelle festplatte drinnen und bei mir braucht nautilus auch ca. 2 - 3 sekunden
<bekks> Rochvellon: Welche CPU und wieviel RAM? Und "aktuell" heisst nicht "schnell".
<Minipluto> japplo: wenn die Grafikkarte zu langsam ist, macht sich das normalerweise dadurch bemerkbar, dass man z.B. einem Fenster quasi dabei zusehen kann, wie es langsam gerendert wird. Oder wenn man ein Fenster mit der Maus verschiebt und das ein bisschen hinkt.
<Rochvellon> bekks> e6600 @ 3 ghz + 8 gb ddr2 + WD10EARS. sollte also von der leistung ausreichend schnell sein. wobei mich das weniger stört, wenn es ein paar sekunden dauert
<Rochvellon> err, ddr3
<tux33> wo kann ich dem nachgehen warum bei mir standby modus nicht funktioniert.
<japplo> aber 3-4s um nautilus zu öffnen ist eigentlich schon zu lang. Mir bleibt eigentlich nichts anderes mehr übrig als auf XFCE umzusteigen
<seven_> moin, hab grad upnp server firefly installiert. nun fragt er mich bei der webseite nach login/pw ? gibts da nen standart?
<jokrebel> japplo: Dann pack es in den Autostart und mach es nicht immer wieder zu. Alternativ; nimm einen HighEnd-Rechner. 
<bekks> seven_: Das wird sicher in der Doikumentation von Firefly beschrieben sein.
<seven_> bekks: da hab ich geschaut, das isses nicht
<bekks> Was isses nicht?
<seven_> login/pw
<bekks> Was steht denn in der Dokumentation?
<seven_> login mt-daapd pw mt-daapd
<bekks> Wie hast Du firefly installiert?
<seven_> über das ubuntu software-center
<bekks> Firefly ist nicht in den offiziellen Quellen, schon seit 8.04 nicht mehr.
<bekks> Also hast du irgendwo was heruntergeladfen und dann das .deb per software-center installiert - richtig?
<seven_> nein!
<bekks> Sondern?
<seven_> such im ubuntu software-center nach firefly dann siehst du es 
<bekks> Ich habe kein Software-Center, weil ich kein Unity nutze. Ich nutze für exakt dieselbe Suche packages.ubuntu.com
<seven_> dann such nach forked-daapd
<bekks> Also nicht firefly.
<seven_> omg, dann sollte es aber auch unter firefly nicht zu finden sein :/
<ring0> das paket heißt forked-daapd nicht firefly, ist doch offensichtlich
<bekks> Unter firefly ist es auch nicht zu finden, wie http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=+forked-daapd&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all sagt.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- forked-daapd (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<seven_> und warum ist es unter firefly zu finden ?
<bekks> Weil es ein Fork von firefly ist, welches seit 8.04 nicht mehr in den Quellen ist.
<dAnjou> seven_: weil die beschreibung eventuell sagt, dass es von firefly geforkt ist
<benvei> Der login für mt-daapd ist ohne user mit dem Kennwort : mt-daapd, somit nehme ich an das es bei forked-daapd "forked-daapd" ist
<seven_> nö
<benvei> root@testing:/# cat /etc/forked-daapd.conf | grep password
<benvei>         # Admin password for the non-existent web interface
<benvei>         admin_password = "unused"
<benvei> ...
<jokrebel> !paste > benvei
<kubine>  benvei: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Useless use of cat.
<benvei> jokrebel, es waren genau 3 ;)
<bekks> vier.
<benvei> bekks, dafür hab ich schon mehrere Orden bekommen *duck*
<bekks> Karnevalsorden? :P
<dAnjou> bekks: die drei punkte sind wohl handgetippt -.-
<benvei> bekks, nee, "useless use of cat" Orden. :P
<seven_> egal, danke
<jokrebel> Dafür gibts gleich noch einen Orden - den für OT
<jokrebel> !ot > benvei
<kubine>  benvei: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<DarkTomas> Hallo
<DarkTomas> Kann mir evtl jemand bei folgendem problem helfen , undzwar habe ich eine eyetoy webcam welche ich als micro benutzen jedoch kommt meine stimme nur quitschig an wie so ein chipmunk oder ähnliches. Hatte das problem schonmal das es mal ging mal nicht war aber noch bei einer älteren version is ne weile her.
<DarkTomas> Habe Ubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel> DarkTomas: Vielleicht nur übersteuert?
<DarkTomas> jokrebel nein leider nicht
<DarkTomas> also am mikro selbst liegts nicht das geht
<tux33> wie soll ich der sache auf den grund gehen warum mein standby modus nicht funktioniert?
<jokrebel> tux33: In den Logs nach Fehlermeldungen suchen. .oO( aber wozu braucht man Suspend bei den heutigen Bootzeiten?)
<ring0> tux33, hier mal reinschauen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<kubine> Title: Energiesparmodi mit ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tux33> DANKE
<Keule> Abend zusammen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen USB Stick mit 2,3 oder auch mehr Linux System zu versehen?
<Minipluto> Keule: mit Grub2 kann man iso-Dateien direkt booten. Also ja. Wenn du die persistent haben willst, wird es wohl unter Umständen etwas schwieriger werden.
<Keule> Ich glaube da schon was gefunden zu haben. 
<Keule> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<kubine> Title: YUMI - Multiboot USB Creator (Windows) | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<jokrebel> Keule: Das bräuchte dann aber ein Auswahlmenü von dem aus Du in die verschiedenen Images "abbiegen" kannst. Weis nicht, ob das so einfach ist (mal davon ausgehend, dass Du mehrere Live-Systeme auf einen Rohling packen willst). Ansonsten für Installation von unterschiedlichen Linux gäb es schon was fertiges. Mir fällt blos grad nicht mehr ein wie diese (Netinstall) CD hieß
<jokrebel> Keule: Nachtrag: Mit Ubuntu-Support hat das aber wohl erstmal sehr wenig zu tun und wäre deshalb in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben.
<ppq> Keule: mit YUMI geht das ganz gut, ja. am besten nimmst du distributionen bzw. images, die YUMI explizit in der auswahlliste unterstützt, sprich: die ubuntu desktop cd, nicht aber die alternate-cd
<Keule> Ich danke ;) 
<Keule> Und tut mir leid wegen des offtopic :P   aber so haben jetzt auch alle noch was gelernt. 
<leszek> hi
<serje> Hallo, ich möchte was installieren "$ wget -nv https:/xxxxx/build_debian.sh -O build_debian.sh && sh build_debian.sh -m" Wenn er allerdings auf die MySQL DAtenbank zugreifne möhte Access Denied (using password. YES). Mein PASswort kenne ich, allerdings habe ich gar keine Gelegenheit, es einzugeben. Was mache ich falsch?
<serje> -uUSER -pPASSWORD kann ich dabei ja nicht benutzen, um ihm zu sagen, wie er sich authentifzieren muss
<serje> Kann mir da jmd helfen?
<morane> Hallo, darf ich jmd privat hier anschreiben, um ihm etwas ausführlichere fragenz ur server einrichtung zu stellen?
<jokrebel> morane: Schreib Deine Fragen einfach hier rein und es können _alle_gemeinsam_ helfen.
<morane> Ok, also ich setze n Server auf (mein "1. mal" ;-)). Habe das ganze in Virtualbox unter Windows 7 am laufen. Zunächste mache ich "sudo apt-get update" & "sudo apt-get upgrade". Danach installiere ich apache, "sudo apt-get install apache2". Funktioniert auch alles ("it works"). 
<Ryuno-Ki> Hallo
<balancer> nabend
<balancer> ich versuch hier einen wlan ap zu erstellen
<balancer> jedoch kann ich nicht damit verbinden, ein windows reklamiert immer dass es nicht geht
<balancer> hat da jemand erfahrung mit hostapd der mir evtl helfen kann?
<morane> Dann kommt php5, neustart vom apache und mysql, funktioniert auch alles
<morane> Mysql, inkl phpmyadmin
<morane> So, jetzt möchte ich "adhocracy" installieren: Befehl soll einfach sein "$ wget -nv https://bitbucket.org/liqd/adhocracy.buildout/raw/tip/build_debian.sh -O build_debian.sh && sh build_debian.sh"
<morane> inkl -m für Benutzung von MySQL statt sqlite
<morane> Wenn ich das allerdings mache, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung access denied (using password. yes). Was auch für mich logisch ist,, weil ich keine Gelegenheit habe, das Passwort einzugeben
<morane> Aber wie löse ich das?
<morane> Weil "-uroot -ppasswort" funktioniert ja nicht dabei
<morane> Wie kann ich ihm jetz sagen, welchen login er benutzen soll?
<dAnjou> morane: The script will use sudo to install the required dependencies, and install, set up, and start the required services.
<dAnjou> soweit ich das verstehe, musst du das script mit root-rechten ausführen
<dAnjou> morane: moment, warte. guck mal in das script zeile 57
<morane> Ah
<morane> und 117
<morane> Aber wie trage ich dort jetzt die Passwörter ein?
<morane> Woanders hochladen?
<dAnjou> what?
<dAnjou> is dir klar, dass wget das script runterlädt und es dann anschließen lokal bei dir liegt und ausgeführt wird?
<morane> Ja
<dAnjou> dann schreibt das doch einfach rein mit nano oder vim oder sonstwas
<morane> :-D
<morane> Nachdenken sollte man
<morane> Danke^^
<morane> Hab bis jetzt wenig mit nano gearbeitet
<dAnjou> dann hoffe ich ganz stark, dass dein server auf keinem wege von außen zugänglich sein wird
<morane> Nee, hab ja gerade erst angefangen und teste das ganze in Virtualbox
<dAnjou> das ist auch sehr vernünftig
<morane> Ist aber schon n Unterschied, wenn man früher einfach nur auf Webspace Wordpress oder Foren installiert hat :-D
<dAnjou> allerdings solltest du wissen, dass das eben ein problem der kategorie "kaffeefahrt" war
<dAnjou> sowas solltest du allein hinkriegen
<morane> Ja, so im Nachhinein betrachtet hast du Recht
<jokrebel> </OT>
<schweegi> Hallo! Wird unter ubuntu der Intel Core i7 zweite Generation gleichwertig wie unter Windows unterstützt (treibermäßig) bzw. regelt auch unter ubuntu der i7 selbst die Taktfrequenz mittels "TurboBoost"? Oder ist das Betriebssystemunabhängig?
<leszek> schweegi: das sollte alles genauso gut klappen wie bei windows
<leszek> hab hier einen core i5, da läuft es jedenfalls so. Das sollte ja keinen Unterschied machen zu Core i7
<jokrebel> schweegi: Ansonsten vielleicht mal in der Hardwaredatenbank suchen…
<jokrebel> !HCL > schweegi
<kubine>  schweegi: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<schweegi> leszek: okay.. hatte mich nur gewundert, weil im idle unter ubuntu mein notebook immer an die 55 °C warm wird und der lüfter auch keine pause macht. dachte es liegt vielleicht daran, dass sich der i7 unter ubuntu nicht selbst über dieses "turboboost" regelt..
<leszek> doch der regelt sich schon
<leszek> ich hab hier gerade 48°C
<leszek> der lüfter läuft kaum: 1975 RPM
<leszek> schweegi: steckt der core i7 in einem notebook ? Evtl. ein thinkpad ?
<schweegi> leszek: Ne, in einem samsung RF711-S07
<leszek> ah ok
<leszek> da steckt ne nvidia karte drinnen oder ?
<schweegi> ja, aber die wird unter ubuntu automatisch abgeschaltet, wenn ich nicht irgendein programm mit der nvidia karte starte
<leszek> achso, so ein hybrid kram
<k1l> abgeschaltet oder nur nicht genutzt?
<schweegi> nvidia optimus, abgeschaltet durch bumblebee bei nichtbenutzung. sie ist nur aktiv wenn man im terminal mit "optirun programm" ein programm startet, merkt man auch am stromverbrauch das die sonst deaktiviert ist
<basti> abend. beim updaten bei meinem desktop rechner lief alles bis auf ndiswrapper ganz gut, beim laptop hat es jetzt die dpkg status datei zerhauen und x startet nicht mehr. also eins nach dem anderen. wie repariere ich die status datei? die status-old hat den gleichen fehler: "leerzeile im wert des feldnamens description" 
<basti> ach und bei besagter zeile kann ich keinen unterschied zu den anderen einträgen finden
<vectory> basti: nopaste mal die ganze fehler ausgabe, aber rechne um die hrzeit nicht mehr mit viel unterstützung
<daswort> Wie gehe ich packet loss auf den Grund? Hat jemand einen Link für mich?
<basti> nopaste ist schwierig, da ich weder nopaste, noch einen browser auf dem laptop installieren kann. na ja, dann warte ich bis morgen wenn ich alles verkabelt habe
<basti> aber mehr als das was ich geschrieben habe steht da eh nicht
<bullgard6> Ich hatte eben einen komischen Crash: Während ich  normalerweise gefragt werde, ob ich ihn an Launchpad melden möchte, wurde ich dieses Mal nicht gefragt. Ich konnte den Fehlerbericht in einem extra Fenster einsehen und finde ihn in /var/crash/_usr_lib_empathy_empathy-chat.1000.crash wieder. Was ist da anders als bei einem sonstigen Crash gelaufen?  Warum ist  /var/crash/_usr_lib_empathy_empathy
<bullgard6> -c
<bullgard6> hat.1000.upload leer?
<apollo13> bullgard6: frag doch bitte die entwickler des programs
<LinuxFan> ubuntu 10.04  dar ist ein problem > systemprotokoll betrachter.  var/log/ btmp Die Datei ist keine gewöhnliche oder keine Textdatei. weiss jemand ein rat ?
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-20
<m4nu1> Wenn ich unter Ubuntu Tweak bestimmte Einstellungen vornehme (Arbeitsflächen "heiße Ecken" definiere) werden die zwar übernommen und funktionieren für den weiteren Verlauf zwar. Aber nach jeden Neustart muss ich erneut Ubuntu Tweaks aufrufen, meine bisherigen Einstellungen löschen und wieder neueinstellen. Die alten Einstellungen werden zwar dauerhaft gespeichert, aber erst nachdem ich wieder Änderungen daran durchgeführt habe,
<becksta> ahoi... ich suche ne kleine starthilfe im thema pxe boot server
<becksta> habe bereits einen mit raring laufen, möchte da aber gerne noch desinfect einbauen.... also die option zur auswahl.... 
<koegs> becksta: zweiten ordner anlegen, dateien reinkopieren, pxelinux.cfg/default anpassen
<becksta> letzteres fehlt mir... wie genau mus ich die default datei anpassen.... ??? aktuell steht nur das drin, was sich hieraus ergeben hat: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<jokrebel> becksta: So als Schnellschuß https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro vielleicht?
<kubine> Title: PXEInstallMultiDistro - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<becksta> merci... mal schauen, wie weit ich komme :;)
<koegs> ich hab eher das hier befolgt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot
<kubine> Title: PXE-Boot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<becksta> boah... ich glaube, das ist mit kanonen auf spatzen geschossen, was in dem artikel beschrieben ist.... information overload.... :(
<koegs> becksta: willst du netboot-installation oder die live-cd über pxe booten?
<becksta> für 13.04 und 12.04 die netboots für die installation... und desinfect 2013 für einen live-boot
<becksta> raring gibts in der config schon...
<becksta> das klappt auch
<koegs> dann brauchst du halt den pxeboot artikel und ein bisschen transfer-leistung des geschriebenen :)
<becksta> nett ausgedrückt.... ein bisschen tranfser... i'll try my best
<koegs> becksta: was hast du erwartet, das dir das hier einer vorbetet? :)
<becksta> natürlich nicht.... 
<becksta> wie gesagt... ich versuch mich durchzuwühlen... wann gar nix geht, kann ich immer noch einen thread im forum aufmachen
<koegs> oder hier ganz konkret fragen ;-)
<jokrebel> becksta: Da findet sich mit Schlagwort "pxe" und Sachen wie "Multiboot" noch jede Menge andere Artikel (dann muss man halt noch etwas selektieren - gibts bestimmt auch sachen zu finden die eher "durchs Knie in die Brust" oder so sind.)
<becksta> mit dem begriff multiboot war ich zugegebenerweise noch nicht auf der pirsch....
<becksta> wie gesagt... erst mal mille gracie...
<molnitza> Hi. Wie würdet ihr so etwas umsetzen? http://goqu.de/sites/default/files/d7-node-userrevisions.png
<molnitza> upps - falscher channel
<imox> hmm bei ubuntu kann ich im setup gar kein raid einrichten oder?
<jokrebel> imox: Ist ein RAID nicht eine Hardwaregeschichte die _vor_  jeglichen OS-Sachen liegt?
<imox> ja hardware schon softwareraid nicht
<imox> oder muss ich mir das server iso ziehen? hab die desktop version genommen
<jokrebel> imox: Schon mal im Wiki geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID - Ich fand das noch nie nötig sowas haben zu müssen…
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<user82> imox, software raid kann wehtun...und wird schiefgehen meiner erfahrung nach. die alternative installations cd kann ein software raid einrichten anscheinend, hab ich aber nie getestet selbst
<user82> also ein linux-software raid aus zwei unabhängigen festplatten. den fake-raid controller auf meinem motherboard konnte ich vergessen
<imox> also ich bin grad im setup und da kann ich kein raid auswählen
<jokrebel> ...ooO( man kann sich das Leben auch unnötig schwer machen )  </OT>
<imox> user82: also im setup geht's grad nicht? 
<imox> bekks: weisst du das ;) ?
<imox> kann man das setup auch ohne hui starten? 
<imox> gui
<jokrebel> imox: Lies doch einfach mal zwischendurch das Wiki dazu…
<imox> jokrebel: mach ich doch da stehts nur wie man das danach einrichtet
<imox> jokrebel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Configuring_the_RAID
<kubine> Title: Installation/SoftwareRAID - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<imox> naja ich glaub ich muss die server Variante ziehen mach ich jetzt mal 
<jokrebel> imox: In den 5 Minuten (in denen Du hier auch noch ständig schriebst) kannst Du _unmöglich_ den Artikel durchgelesen haben. Maximal überflogen!
<imox> jokrebel: ich hatte den schon lange vorher geschrieben
<imox> ähh gelesen
<imox> jokrebel: meine frage war auch einfach nur ob man das im setup einrichten kann ich bin grad drin und es geht nicht 
<bekks> imox: Mit der desktop Version knn der Installer das nicht.
<bekks> Nimm die 12.04 alternate oder server.
<imox> bekks: bin grad in der server install drin da geht's auch nicht
<imox> ahn ok die 13.04 er kann das nicht mehr? 
<bekks> Natürlich geht das da.
<imox> nein
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> 12.04
<imox> 13.04
<imox> bin ich grad
<bekks> 13.04 habe ich nie erwähnt.-
<bekks> Und da gehts auch nicht.
<imox> ok dann nehme ich halt 12.04 ist mir auch egal 
<imox> also desktop 12.04 kann das ja?
<bekks> Lies was ich schrieb.
<imox> bekks: ok danke ;) 
<bekks> 0520 121724 < bekks> imox: Mit der desktop Version knn der Installer das nicht.
<bekks> Ist jetzt nicht SO schwer.
<imox> bekks: warum haben die das aus der 13.04 er rausgenommen? 
<bekks> Weil es ab... 12.10 oder so keine alternate mehr gibt.
<imox> was meinst du mit alternative?
<bekks> Ich sagte "alternate".
<bekks> Bis einschliesslich 12.04 gab es desktop, alternate und server als Installationsmedien.
<jochen_> Ich habe mein /home Verzeichnis durch einfaches kopieren auf eine externe Platte gesichert. Rechner dazu mit einer Live-CD gestartet. Ich möchte das BS nei installieren und die Sicherung zurückspielen, damit ich alle Programmeinstellungen wieder habe. Wird das so klappen oder werde ich mit Berechtigungsproblenen zu rechnen haben? Versuche mit Grsync scheitern daran, dass unabhängig der Einstellungen der Kopiervorgang nach weniger als einer Sekunde mit 
<jochen_> Fehlern als abgeschlossen erklärt wird Fehle:(Zugriff verweigert)
<apricot1> wie kann ich die 'Butons' am Scanner Canon Lide 210 in Betrieb nehmen? Scanner funzt mit 'SimpleScan' und 'Xsane' 
<sdx23> apricot1: such nach scanbuttond
<sdx23> (und sieh nach, ob das Ding davon unterstützt wird)
<apricot1> ok
<sdx23> jochen_: "einfaches kopieren"? Ehr nicht. Nimm rsync oder tar's vorher.
<apricot1> sdx23, scanbutond ist installiert ... habs auf der Konsole gestartet - keine Funktion am scanner
<apricot1> sollte aber gehen laut sane-Liste
<jochen_> ok, dann werde ich das noch mal versuchen. Welche Einstellungen sind empfehlenswert? (Besitzer erhalten? Zeitstempel übernehmen? usw.)?
<dAnjou> jochen_: -a
<koegs> apricot1: dann solltest du anfangen zu debuggen
<dAnjou> jochen_: das hat alles übliche drin
<dAnjou> !rsync > jochen_ 
<kubine> jochen_: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<dAnjou> da stehts auch nochmal ;)
<jochen_> ok. Hatte das nur mit der gui gemacht. Werde also wohl nicht um die elende Kommandozeile herum kommen.. :-(
<dAnjou> unten sind bestimmt auch links zu backup-lösungen mit rsync
<dAnjou> jochen_: gibt auch nette gui sachen
<dAnjou> bestimmt
<dAnjou> einfach mal n bisl zeit nehmen, und umgucken
<jochen_> <-- :-/  .. aber icht für mich. Ist mir zu abstrakt und normaler Weise brauche ich das auch sonst nicht... und daher habe ich auch keine Übung darin, damit um zu gehen... 
<sdx23> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/scanbuttond
<kubine> Title: scanbuttond › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jochen_> wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben....  Beim Kopieren mit MC kann man die Option -a nicht einbinden, oder? Dann würde die Pfadsuche einfacher. Allein die HD meldet sich mit einer 30ig-stelligen Nummer :-( 
<sdx23> jochen_: /med<Tab>/<Tab><Tab><Tab><Enter> # o.ä.
<jochen_> Stimmt... den Pfad brauche ich ja nur anschreiben. den habe ich ja schon in der GUI...! Man kann manchmal so doof sein.. Tnx :-)
<sdx23> jochen_: Nichtmal anschreiben. Das <Tab> sollte Drücken der Tab-taste symbolisieren -> Autovervollständigung.
<jochen_> Ich kann es leider jetzt nicht ausprobieren da ich den Rechner nicht hier habe. Scheint ja gar nicht so schwierig zu dein. Noch mal Danke. 
<apricot1> habe scanbuttond installiert,  sane-find-scanner aktiviert. scanimgae -L zeigt auch Canon LIDE 210. scanbuttond -f bleibt bei Tsatendruck aber wirkungslos
<sdx23> apricot1: Syslog anschauen, Berechtigungen des Devices überprüfen, scanbuttond mit Debug starten
<apricot1> ok
<jokrebel> > Wollt mal meine selten Benutzte VM in AQEMU aktuallisieren. Aber leider startet die nicht mehr (auch nicht mlt älterem Kernel). Fehlermeldung: Error #1 Could not access KVM kernel module: No such file or directory failed to initialize KVM: No such file or directory No accelerator found!
<bekks> KBM kernel module fehlen.
<bekks> KVM sogar.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und das kommt dann wovon? Und wie reparier ich es?
<bekks> jokrebel: modprobe kvm :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Geht trotzdem nicht; oder braucht das nen Neustart?
<bekks> Kernelmodule können keinen Neustart benötigen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ok. Warum auch immer war die Virtuallisierung im BIOS deaktiviert. Nun bekomm ich aber immer noch ne Fehler  "Error # 1kvm: -drive file=/home/achim/Downloads/WinFuture_7_x86_UpdatePack_1.29_Dezember_2012-Vollversion.exe,if=ide: could not open disk image /home/achim/Downloads/WinFuture_7_x86_UpdatePack_1.29_Dezember_2012-Vollversion.exe: No such file or directory 
<beaver74> jokrebel, die .exe liegt aber noch genau an der Stelle?
<jokrebel> beaver74: Hab da zumindest nichts dran gedreht/gelöscht/geändert seit der letzten funktionierenden Benutzung.
<jokrebel> oh oder doch? …
<beaver74> jokrebel, setze doch einfach mal ein 'ls -l /home/achim/Downloads/WinFuture_7_x86_UpdatePack_1.29_Dezember_2012-Vollversion.exe' ab und schau ob der selbe Fehler ausgegeben wird.. so würde ich es jetzt versuchen :)
<jokrebel> jo - hab das aus /download in ein Unterverzeichnis verschoben. Blame on me!
<beaver74> :) dann kann es ja jetzt weitergehen
<rednet> hi
<rednet> weis jemand wo ich meine canon 400d nachtragen kann sie wird nich initialitiert
<jokrebel> rednet: Du redest von einer Kamera? Die Du per USB anstöpselt, aber es tut sich nichts? 
<passt> wie kann ich eine ExpressCard wieder initialisieren/aktivieren, nachdem ich sie versehentlich aus dem Slot gezogen habe?
<ppq> wieder reinstecken
<rednet> es kommt die fehlermeldung nwied nicht initialisiert
<jokrebel> passt: Spätestens nach Reboot sollte sie wieder da sein.
<passt> genau das will ich vermeiden
<passt> hm, wahrscheinlich hat es schon automatisch geklappt
<passt> aber....
<passt> es handelt sich um einen usb3.0 controller 
<rednet> sorry -1:unspezifischer Fehler usb 3
<passt> ?
<oyla> moin. Ich hab einen knoten: Ich will 3 Partitionen mit der exakten größte von 3 anderen partitonen anlegen. Da soll nachher rsync die Sicherung rüberschieben. also sdb1 soll genau so groß sein wie sda1 usw... ich komme bei der partitionierung nicht damit klar, wo/ wie ich die wirkliche Größe auslesen kann und exat diese wieder in fdisk (der anscheinend MB erwartet) zuführe 
<stevieh> mit fdisk in blöcken auslesen und so wieder anlegen?
<stevieh> aber für rsync ist das alles auch eher wurscht
<oyla> ich hab schon überegt das backup einfach in Ordner zu schieben
<dr_bob> sfdisk ist auch noch eine Option
<dr_bob> eignet sich besser zum Skripten
<jokrebel> oyla: Oder gleich eine 1:1 Kopie der gesamten Platte (anstelle der einzelnen Partitionen) machen?
<oyla> jokrebel: das problem ist:
<dr_bob> clonezilla
 * jokrebel lauscht…
<oyla> originalfestplatte 3TB, Backup 2TB (die ürigen 1TB sind nur Filme etc -> keine Dramatik)
<oyla> per dd war mir nciht ganzklar was dann passiert
<dr_bob> oyla, mit anderen Worten: Du möchtest selektiv kopieren / sichern. Korrekt?
<dr_bob> Dann kannst Du kein Tool benutzen, das ganze Platten oder Partitionen bearbeitet.
<oyla> ich möchte halt gerne jede partition einfach doppelt haben und gut ist :D Außer halt die eine übrige  mit den Filmen, die passt ja eh nicht drauf
<dr_bob> Ich würde nur eine Partition für die Sicherungen anlegen. Da legte ich dann ein Verzeichnis pro Quelle an, in das dann die Daten per rsync oder dar kopiert werden.
<stevieh> wenn die filme auf einer eigenen partition sind, gehts ja trotzdem...
<dr_bob> Stimmt, stevieh.
<jokrebel> oyla: Liegen denn die Filmdateien auf einer separten Partition?
<stevieh> für einen vollbackup dd oder clonezilla...
<oyla> jaja 
<oyla> warte kurz
<dr_bob> definitv clonezilla
<oyla> root@oylaServer:~# blkid
<oyla> /dev/sda1: LABEL="Julia" UUID="067a448b-098d-4b78-a2ba-4eb5dfe0352a" TYPE="ext4" 
<oyla> /dev/sda2: LABEL="Musik" UUID="c160b4ed-2d3b-4673-bcc7-e106c8577a56" TYPE="ext4" 
<oyla> /dev/sda3: LABEL="oyla" UUID="e7fed6a7-b5a0-4cea-a7d1-227d918c997e" TYPE="ext4" 
<jokrebel> !pasten > oyla
<kubine> oyla: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Lothenon> oyla> möchtest du nicht ein raid1?
<jokrebel> oyla: Und warum bist Du root? Ist das ein Ubuntu?
<rednet> ich bekomms nicht hin die eos 400d lässt sich nicht einlesen
<jokrebel> Lothenon: Och nö, oder?
<oyla> ne ein Debain auf dem Server... was ja egal ist, da tipp ich halt sudo -s ein und mach das selbe 
<dr_bob> oyla, was ist denn jetzt auf welcher Partition bzw. welche der Partitionen willst Du denn nun sichern / verdoppeln?
<jokrebel> Lothenon: Was habt ihr nur immer alle mit dem RAID-Kram?
<jokrebel> oyla: Und was hat das dann mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<stevieh> dr_bob: clonezilla kann es nicht auf lebenden Systemene... das geht mit dd
<dr_bob> stevieh, nein, solange rw gemountet ist, kannst Du es auch nicht mit dd machen. Außerdem kopiert dd auch die leeren Bereiche.
<stevieh> dr_bob: klar kann ich es auch mit dd machen, solange rw gemountet ist?!
<oyla> Also nochmal ganz sauber: sda1 /sda2 und sda3 möchte ich auf einer zwieten festplatte "verdoppeln" auf sdb1 sdb2 und sdb3.  sda4 beinhaltet noch Filme, diese sollen aber nicht auf sdb weil diese sowiso nur 2TB hat. Diese Sicherung würde ich gerne einmal Nacht per rsync rüberschieben und fertig ist der lack. Die Partitoionierung ist deshalb so, damit die die festplatte recht zügig wieder tauschen kann, falls es doch mal knallt... 
<dr_bob> stevieh, Du kannst eine Partition mit dd lesen, aber es ist nicht gesagt, dass Du das Ergebnis auch erfolgreich wieder zurückspielen kannst.
<oyla> jokrebel: ich hatte vor DEB7 ubuntu als server laufen. Es macht keinen unterschied bei dem kleinkrams bis jetzt
<jokrebel> oyla: Auch nochmal sauber: Du hast kein Ubuntu, also bist Du hier auch nicht richtig.
<stevieh> jokrebel: zählst du gerade erbsen?
<oyla> jokrebel: das ist nicht dein ernst?
<dr_bob> oyla, dann musst Du aber aufpassen, wie die Partitionen gemountet sind.  Wenn es über UUID läuft, kannst Du die Platten nicht so einfach austauschen.
<oyla> i know die fstab müsste dann angepasst werden
<stevieh> oyla: ich finde da klingt rsync am plausibelsten. aber solange die partitionen >= der quelle sind, passt das auch, das muss nicht genau sein.
<oyla> alles nicht so tragisch
<stevieh> bei ner havarie wäre es dann ein wenig handarbeit, aber das ist ja wahrscheinlich ok. 
<stevieh> dd wäre eher overkill, weil es ewig braucht.
<oyla> stevieh : Danke! 
<jokrebel> mir würde es nicht im Traum einfallen für ein Debian in Ubuntu support einzufordern…
<stevieh> jokrebel: ach komm. mach dich locker.
<oyla> Ich habs doch immer so schön im irc offen, und es ist wie gesgat auf der ebene noch nicht anders gewesen als vorher bist jetzt
<oyla> und die Debianleute halten einen gefühl immer für dumm finde ich... wie auch immer. Also Wie erhalte ich denn die GENAUE größe einer Partition? Ich hatte das Problem schön öfter
<jokrebel> stevieh: Du solltest eigentlich wissen, dass es da inzwischen viel zu viele Unterschiede gibt, als dass man das in nem _offiziellen_ Ubuntu-Kanal supporten könnte… *seufz*
<stevieh> jokrebel: das hier ist IMHO genausowenig ein "offizieller" Ubuntu kanal, wie hier irgendeiner von Canonical bezahlt wird, oylas anfrage ist absolut die gleiche wie von ubunutu basierten systemen aus und 90% der anderen Anfragen, die ich sehe haben hier auch weniger mit ubuntu als auch linux zu tun :-)
<oyla> hmm wenn sd4 hinten dranne hängt, dann wird dd ja zumindestens sda1 - sda3 korrekt übertragen, ist das ein Versuch wert?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Es geht _nicht_ um ein Ubuntu sondern um ein Debian. Das hat maximal was in #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu suchen. Basta.
<oyla> hallo? :(
<stevieh> oyla: ist schon gut.
<vectory_> oyla: komm halt nach u-d-o
<dr_bob> oyla, vergiss dd
<dr_bob> Hast Du außerdem mal sfdisk angeschaut?
<dr_bob> Wie oben angemerkt?
<oyla> dr_bob: ui den hab ich überlesen .... eine lange zahl. Okay was würde er mir unter Debianbasierenden Systemen wie Ubuntu damit genau sagen? Die Blockgröße?
<dr_bob> Kann ich aus dem Kopf nicht sagen -> Doku
<nitai> hallo :)
<nitai> ich habe ein  WLAN problem mit ubuntu 12.04 und meinem netbook. gibt es jemanden hier, der mir helfen könnte?
<sdx23> nitai: Guten Abend. Einfach das Problem schildern, dabei möglichst genaue Informationen geben, dann wird im Zweifel jemand antworten.
<nitai> in dem netzwerk, in dem ich den rechner eingerichtet habe, funktioniert mit WLAN alles super! allerdings gibt es mit anderen netzwerken probleme. bei dem einem kann er erst garkeine verbindung aufbauen und bei dem dritten gibt es zwar ein verbindung, allerdings können dann alle anderen geräte das wlan nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzen. als ob das netbook die ganze zeit sendet ohne jemanden anderen...
<nitai> ...zu wort kommen zu lassen.
<sdx23> Du solltest dazu nennen, welches Wlan Gerät du da verwendest, am besten den Chipsatz und wie die Netze konfiguriert sind (WPA? WPA2? enterprise? ...)
<sdx23> am besten dann auch mal ins Syslog (dmesg) schauen, ob wpa-supplicant dort was hinschreibt.
<oyla> dr_bob: nase voll... Ich werde morgen mal einen bekannten belagern der mir da garanitert alles um die ohren haut, aber mal schauen. Hunger... ahoi!
<stevieh> oyla: mompl
<stevieh> also von der überlegung her: die "backup" platte ist eh immer an?
<oyla> stevieh: ja
<oyla> die ist fest verbaut
<stevieh> dann mach ein raid1, dann hast du alles "eingebaut".
<oyla> hmm mein Gedanke war dabei: Raid macht ja immer doppelten haushalt wenn ich nicht irre: Also schreibt gleich 2 mal. Die Hauptfestplatte ist extra eine NAS PLatte, die Backupplatte nur übrig gewesen (WD Green oder so). Ich würde die Grüne gerne ein wenig schonen wollen
<oyla> sldo die Backupplatte
<stevieh> da die aber auch nachts schreibt ists egal.
<oyla> ja aber halt einmal nur den Tageswisch so wie er ist
<oyla> war halt nur mein Gedanke/meine Intension... 
<rednet> wie ist es möglich das auf dem alten rechner die eos 400d lesbar ist und auf dem lenovo notbook nicht neu
<rednet> ubuntu 12.04 auf beiden
<oyla> rednet: was heißt lesbar?
<rednet> ich kann die bilder einlesen mit usbkabel
<BlackMage> wie lauten die Tastenkombinationen von KDE?
<oyla> rednet: bekommst du die überhaupt per usb rein? "lsusb" im Terminal sollte da klarheit schaffen
<rednet> ja wird ausgegeben
<ring0> BlackMage, guck doch mal in der systemverwaltung nach
<rednet> allerdings steht jetzt chicony electronics co da
<BlackMage> ring0: Systemeinstellungen meinst du?
<rednet> lsusb
<ring0> BlackMage, jo
<BlackMage> und welchen Eintrag?
<ring0> BlackMage, systemverwaltung -> tastenkombinationen
<BlackMage> ich finde das nichr
<BlackMage> *nicht
<rednet> schönen abend noch
<ring0> BlackMage, ups. da war es früher :) jetzt heißt es "kurzbefehle und gestensteuerung" unter "allgemeines erscheinungsbild und verhalten"
<BlackMage> ring0: danke
<ring0> BlackMage, gefunden?
<BlackMage> jap
<ring0> top
<jan77> hallo
<subz3r0> selber hallo
<jan77> ich schaue mir gerade btrfs an. muss ich die subvolumes nochmal extra mounten oder kann ich die einfach so benutzen?
<imox> hmm raid soweit alles super, jetzt synct der neu weil ichs mal bewusst kaputt gemacht habe. und das dauert jetzt super lange. das erste mal hast 2-3 stunden gedauert wenn das jetzt so weiter geht dauert das 10 Stunden. jemand ne Idee was das sein kann? 
<stevieh> wie gross isses denn?
<BlackMage> irgendwie kann ich in KDE nicht herunterfahren. Muss man da Mitglied in irgendeiner Gruppe sein?
<bekks> imox: Hast du da denn nun ein Ubuntu oder ein Debian?
<Rochvellon> besser gesagt, wie groß sind die festplatten? abhilfe schafft in solch einem fall nur ein dateisystem wie BTRFS oder ZFS, was RAID-Funktionalität eingebaut hat. Denn dort wird nur das synchronisiert, was auch tatsächlich nur belegt ist. Das ist aber jetzt in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben.
<stevieh> bekks: *grin*
<imox> bekks: ubuntu deswegen fragte ich ja gestern wegen dem install ;) 
<pgd> hallo, ich hab 2 kurze fragen....
<pgd> 1) wie kann ich alle man-pages vom system werfen
<pgd> 2) kann man autom. nicht benötighte pakete entfernen?
<pgd> sowas wie entferne alles was alt ist oder das von keinem installierten paket mehr benötigt wird
<stevieh> pgd: zu 1) k.a. will man eigentlich nicht, zu 2) apt-get autoremove
<pgd> fragt sich nur wie viel die speicher fressen... ich versuch grad einen 701er eeePC wiederzubeleben
<pgd> udn heiße 4GB SSD sind nicht grad üppig :D
<sdx23> pgd: Was ist das eigentliche Problem?
<k1l_> pgd: schau erstmal bei alten kerneln und alten headern nach, wenn du platz machen musst
<pgd> jut nun ist das system auf 2,6 GB herunten
<pgd> gibts aus eurer erfahrung noch ein paar dinge, die man nicht unbedingt braucht die aber von haus aus dabei sind?
<pgd> ich mein sachen die viel speicher belegen
<wotan_cc> Bei Ubuntu?
<pgd> jep
<pgd> xubuntu
<wotan_cc> So ziemlich alles ;-)
<pgd> sorry
<wotan_cc> Nein, ernsthaft - für was brauchst du das System denn?
<pgd> ich rede jetzt nicht von den im menü sichtbaren apps... die hab ich schon aussortiert und nachinstalliert was ich will
<wotan_cc> Ich weiß, trotzdem laufen ja eine Menge Daemons und anderer Quark im Hintergrund, die man nicht benötigt
<pgd> genau... ich brauch den rechner einfach nur für 0815 büro zeug. internet, skype, mail, etc.
<pgd> bisschen abiword, bisschen excel... 
<k1l_> pgd: so pauschalisieren kann man das nicht, da jeder da genau andere bedürfnisse hat
<pgd> im außendienst vor allem in großstätten bin ih froh, wenn ich nur 900g laptop mit hab
<ring0> pgd, wenn du weißt, was du tust, kannst du mal nach deborphan gucken. da gibt es auch eine oberfläche orphaner für
<pgd> war nur ne allgem. frage... mein acer 9" ist verrecht und da ich im ausland bin hab ich ca. 5-7 tage lieferzeit für nen neuen laptop
<pgd> da muss de alte eeePC dann als backup ran für ne woche
<pgd> ich hab das system zumindest mal auf 2,6GB runter - sprich 900MB platz für meine daten
<wotan_cc> Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal kurz nerven...
<wotan_cc> Gibt es irgend einen AMD/ATI Treiber für eine Mobility Radeon 2400, der unter Ubuntu 12.04LTS funktioniert?
<wotan_cc> Ich habe schon sehr viele Versionen ausprobiert, aber keine scheint zu funktionieren
<wotan_cc> Allerdings lief vorher auf dem Laptop auch 12.04, und da funktionierte der Treiber, den jockey mir angeboten hat
<pgd> noch ne frage... kann ich bei xfce irgendwo die standard-sprache einstellen?
<brainwash> pgd: im wiki ist folgendes zu finden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Xfce
<BlackMage> von wo bekommt man libjpeg.so.62 her?
<brainwash> BlackMage: das paket libjpeg62 installieren
<PostscriptP> Nabend. Hab n Problem mit meinem Server und als neuling keine Ahnung wie ich das angehen soll. Wäre nett wen sich das kurz jmd anschauen könnte http://pastebin.com/Rvv62rMe
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Apt-get install Zarafa... - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> hallo, was bringt mir die Option -s bei apt-get -s install PAKETNAME
<BigKing> ist doch nur die Simulation, oder hab ich das missverstanden?
<k1l_> PostscriptP: mach erstmal ein "apt-get update &&apt-get upgrade" und pack das in nen pastebin
<dadrc> Nö, stimmt schon.
<PostscriptP> Hier der pastebin http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414817/
<kubine> Title: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> raring, lucid und opensuse paketquellen?
<PostscriptP> opensuse war zu testzwecken für ox appsuite wo die lucid herkommen weiß ich nicht
<BigKing> dadrc, war die antwort für mich?
<k1l_> mach mal deine sources.list vernünftig und dann nochmal
<k1l_> BigKing: ja
<BigKing> ok, danke... sowohl an dich als auch dadrc 
<PostscriptP> so hier die neue Ausgabe mit aufgeräumter sources.list
<PostscriptP> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414822/
<kubine> Title: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade new › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> PostscriptP: jetzt nochmal versuchen die pakete zu installieren
<k1l_> zarafa ist aber nicht in den quellen
<PostscriptP> das hab ich auch grade gemerkt ich finde zu zarafa aber nur die lucid quellen kann ich die so nutzen oder gibt es raring quellen?
<k1l_> ich kenn zarafa nicht.
<ring0> PostscriptP, hast du mal in cannonical partner geschaut?
<PostscriptP> jupp leider ist zarafa da nicht enthalten 
<ring0> wie ich gerade lese, ist zarafa offiziell nur für die lts versionen verfügbar
<apollo13> macht sinn :þ
<stevieh> http://www.zarafa.com/wiki/index.php/Installing_Zarafa_from_packages
<ring0> jo, für 12.04
<PostscriptP> hmm da das ganze als testsystem gedacht ist und nicht im produktiveinsatz ist werd ich dann morgen mal auf die lts wechseln. Danke für eure Hilfe
<stevieh> für zarafa würd ich im ernsten einsatz auch nix nehmen...
<stevieh> was ausserhalb lts ist.
<ring0> PostscriptP, http://www.zarafa.com/wiki/index.php/Install_Zarafa_from_Ubuntu_Repository für morgen dann ;)
<apollo13> für ernsten einsatz wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob ich zarafa verwenden würd :þ
<stevieh> ring0: 10.04? weia... 
<stevieh> apollo13: groupware ist im Allgemeinen PITA... leider,
<apollo13> stevieh: 10.04 ist nicht so weia, das hat noch 2 jahre support
<ring0> stevieh, tatsache schon 10.04
<ring0> ;)
<stevieh> apollo13: na, wenn du meinst.
<apollo13> stevieh: support intervalle sind nicht meine meinung
<stevieh> ich würde heute nichts mehr frisch auf 10.04 aufsetzen, wenn es nicht unbedingst nötig wäre. 2 Jahre sind schnell um und der HW Support bei 10.04 ist auch auf dem Stand einer 10.04
<apollo13> stevieh: für server ist ein 3er kernel erstmal nicht so schlimm, und natürlich wenn man es vermeiden kann setzt man es natürlich nicht auf, aber es gibt schlimmeres (eg non lts verwenden)
<stevieh> lassen wir das hier an dieser stelle
<apollo13> sysdef: wach, oder irgendein anderer op?
<k1l_> apollo13: yep
<dadrc> möglich.
<dadrc> was brauchstn?
<apollo13> k1l_: hier war mal autovoice, ist das absichtlich weg? (nur damit ich weiß ich ich voiced oder unvoiced sein sollte)
<apollo13> ich frage hier, da #ubuntu-de-ops mir gleich nen kick serviert
<k1l_> apollo13: jupp. works as intended :)
<apollo13> aha
<apollo13> dann hab ich nichts gesagt :þ
<k1l_> warum du aus -ops fliegst wäre aber interessant
<sash_> Wobei es ja -op ist.
<apollo13> oh
<apollo13> ich schaue nicht was ich tipp, das kanns durchaus sein^^
<sash_> Aber da warst du auch eben drin und direkt wieder draußen.
<sash_> Probiers doch nochmal.
<apollo13> ja da hab ich geparted, weils dann ja eben ging, war also nur der s fehler
<sash_> Ok.
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-21
<stevieh> hmm... wie seh ich den unter unity meine installierte wine software?
<crane_work> moin, jemand schon mal gesehen das sich der chrome immer wieder öffnet ohne zuruf?
<crane_work> und das auch direkt nach dem systemstart?
<koegs> crane_work: xubuntu und saved sessions?
<crane_work> koegs, 
<crane_work> ne
<crane_work> ubuntu und nix gesaved
<crane_work> ich benutzt den noch nicht mal ^^
<koegs> crane_work: kannst mal hier alles checken http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> wenn chrome der standard browser ist und man in programmen auf links klickt passiert das auch
<crane_work> hmm... ne, das problem scheint irgendwie in zusammenhang mit onlinekonten zu bestehen
<crane_work> er hat gerade gemault das er sich nicht mit meinen gmail account verbinden konnte
<crane_work> nachdem ich ihm erneut die recht gegeben habe hat das nun auch mit chrome aufgehört
<crane_work> klingt kaputt
<thomas8> hi
<dadrc> hu
<thomas8> ich kann in ubuntu 12.04 meinen firefox nightly nicht auf der linken seite sehen und wenn ich Alt + Tab drücke, dann ist es da auch nicht dabei.
<thomas8> top zeigt es an, dass der prozess noch zu laufen scheint.
<thomas8> dies ist mir auch schon mal früher bei anderen Programmen auch passiert. Woran liegt das?
<dadrc> Firefox Nightly? Wahrscheinlich einfach abgestürzt, Zombieprozess übrig geblieben.
<dadrc> `kill` hilft eventuell.
<thomas8> nein. der prozess läuft noch.
<dadrc> Na, um so besser, dann hilft kill auf jeden Fall.
<thomas8> das will ich aber nicht.
<thomas8> will das Fenster wieder haben.
<thomas8> liegt das an Unity?
<dadrc> Ist kein mir bekannter Bug, sagen wir das mal so
<dadrc> Ausschließen kann ich das natürlich nicht.
<axt> thomas8: du wirst das fenster aber nun mal nicht wieder bekommen. kill.
<thomas8> das ist mir auch schon mal früher bei anderen programmen auch passiert. Vor allem bei solchen, die exotischer natur sind, also aus einer ppa oder selbst runtergeladen und installiert.
<axt> wenn dir stabilität wichtig ist, nutze keine nightlies!
<leszek> hi
<thomas8> habe, die ganze zeit LXDE benutzt und da kam sowas nie vor. Eben Unity 3D gestartet und schon nach 30 Min. sowas.
<dadrc> Gerade mal durch die Bug-Datenbank geguckt, es gibt https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772063. Der klingt ähnlich, ist angeblich gefixt, unten behauptet aber jemand, dass er das trotz Fix hatte.
<dadrc> Kannst ja mal gucken, ob die Beschreibung komplett zu deinem Fehler passt, und dich als betroffen eintragen.
<thomas8> okay, thx
<passt> ich verwende minidlna und möchte als Audioquelle mehr als einen Ordner angeben, kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?
<dadrc> passt, einfach mehrere media_dir-Direktiven angeben, soweit ich weiß
<dadrc> Ist aber 'ne Weile her, dass ich das Ding benutzt hab.
<dadrc> Alternativ einfach ein Verzeichnis machen, das als Medienverzeichnis einstellen und die gewünschten Verzeichnisse reinlinken :)
<passt> Ja, ein  Link scheint mir das einfachste Mittel zu sein.
<stevieh> ich verwende unity immer noch am liebsten mit dem compiz scaler
<stevieh> dann seh ich auf jeden Fall alle Fenster die noch irgendwo rumflachsen.
<dadrc> stevieh, der is schon weg.
<stevieh> ah
<stevieh> ok
<dAnjou> ich hab hier nen "toten" port, sprich: ich kann ihn nich binden obwohl kein programm ihn mehr benutzt. kann ich den irgendwie freigeben?
<dAnjou> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:8080
<dAnjou> allerdings zeigt netstat -tulpen keinen 8080 an
<dAnjou> lsof -i ebensowenig
<apollo13> warten
<apollo13> das ist ein sicherheitsmechanismus des kernels
<apollo13> also entweder die zeit im kernel runtersetzen oder deinem programm beibringen SO_REUSEADDR zu verwenden
<dAnjou> wie lange dauert sowas?
<dAnjou> 12.04
<dAnjou> oder wo kann ich darüber lesen?
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: buzzword ist IMHO "orphaned socket"
<rednet> wie kann ich mir den root nutzer anzeigen lassen
<dAnjou> rednet: warum?
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ah, danke
<rednet> wiel ich mir nicht sicher bin  wie ich mich angemeldet habe
<dAnjou> hab jetz aber den übeltäter identifiziert, brauch 8080 eigentlich gar nich
<dAnjou> rednet: führ "who" in der shell aus
<dAnjou> ne, whoami
<rednet> kann ich den root name ändern?
<k1l> rednet: root sollte man als ubuntu nutzer eh nicht nutzen
<dAnjou> rednet: was genau ist dein problem?
<dAnjou> rednet: was ist deiner meinung nach der "root name"?
<k1l> vor allem nicht grafisch einloggen mit root. 
<rednet> also ich habe bei der anmeldung ein e zuviel drinn
<rednet> root ist mit allen rechten ausgestattet
<rednet> jetzt ist mein name mit einem e zuviel da drinn gg
<axt> rednet: lies http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rednet> ok  
<geser> irgendwie habe ich noch nicht verstanden, was das eigentliche Problem ist?
<LetoThe2nd> geser: vertipper beim benutzernamen des erst-angelegten benutzers.
<dAnjou> rednet: welcher name genau?
<dAnjou> rednet: da gibt es einen benutzernamen, den das system zur rechteverwaltung benutzt, und einen beschreibenden namen
<dAnjou> letzterer lässt sich einfach so ändern, ohne root
<dAnjou> ersterer braucht schon mehr aufwand und vor allem kenntnisse
<axt> machbar ist das zwar (über einen weiteren anzulegenden user der sudo-gruppe), man kann aber auch schnell mal etwas falsch machen. sprich gut überlegen.
<axt> und weg isser.
<dAnjou> welcher gruppe soll unter 12.04 der ordner /var/log/apache2/ gehören?
<dAnjou> bei mir isses drwxr-x---  2 root adm     12288 Mai 21 14:17 ./
<dAnjou> ich krieg nämlich grad die meldung von apache: Unable to open logs
<dAnjou> wenn ich versuche ihn zu starten
<dAnjou> internet sagt: rechte-problem oder zu wenige FDs
<dAnjou> allerdings lief das ding ja bisher auch so, warum sollte ich jetzt die anzahl der FDs hochschrauben
<dAnjou> der hat nich mehr zu tun bekommen oder so
<dadrc> root/adm passt bei mir, funktioniert.
<dAnjou> hrrmm
<apollo13> root/adm könnte je nach mpm probleme geben, sollte aber tun
<dadrc> dAnjou, hast du mal geguckt, ob du wirklich in ein FD-Problem läufst?
<dAnjou> dadrc: ich weiß nich wie
<dAnjou> sudo lsof|wc -l gibt 1533 aus
<dAnjou> und cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max gibt 98926
<dAnjou> was ja eigentlich nach ner angemessenen zahl aussieht
<dadrc> Das sind aber die globalen Werte, nicht die für die einzelnen User
<dAnjou> apollo13: ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.3            Apache HTTP Server - traditional non-threaded model
<dAnjou> dadrc: und muss ich dann bei apache für root oder www-data gucken?
<dAnjou> ich schätz mal root
<dadrc> ulimit -Hn und ulimit -Sn mit dem Nutzer, mit dem apache läuft, sollte die Userlimits ausgeben
<dadrc> Apache läuft eigentlich mit www-data
<dAnjou> sowohl "ich" als auch root und www-data haben 4096 und 1045
<dAnjou> *1024
<dadrc> Und wieviele hat der Apache offen? Wenn der über dem Softlimit ist, wär das ja schon ein Grund.
<dAnjou> das kann ich ja nich sagen, weil er gar nich erst startet
<dAnjou> und ich hab auch nur einen vhost aktiv
<dadrc> Und der Nutzer (also www-data) hat auch sonst nichts laufen?
<dAnjou> $ ps aux|grep www-data
<dAnjou> 1000     22644  0.0  0.0  10928   876 pts/0    S+   14:38   0:00 grep --color=auto www-data
<dAnjou> nix
<dAnjou> vllt. lass ich einfach mal den server ganz neustarten ^^
<dAnjou> so wichtig is nich
<dadrc> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, jo
<dAnjou> so, neugestartet, immer noch Unable to open logs
<dAnjou> hmm, nginx läuft. vielleicht sollte ich auf den deployen ^^
<dAnjou> is eh nur eine app auf der vm
<geser> und es ist der root-User, der den Apache startet?
<dAnjou> davon gehe ich bei nem standard-ubuntu aus, wenn ich sudo service apache2 start ausführe
<beaver74> laufen tut der daemon doch aber unter www-data, oder?
<dAnjou> ich nehme an, der spawnt dann sofort bei start neue prozesse mit dem konfigurierten nutzer
<beaver74> dAnjou, zu Testzwecken /var/log/apache2/ mal root:www-data 770 verpassen und schauen was passiert?
<dAnjou> ich zweifle stark daran, dass es daran liegt, da dadrc und apollo13 schon bestätigt haben, dass meine rechte richtig gesetzt sind und mein 13.04 hat ebenfalls dieselben
<geser> geht es überhaupt um die logs in /var/log/apache2? vielleicht will der vhost ja auch wo anders loggen
<dAnjou> geser: ich hab jetz auch den letzten vhost deaktiviert und er startet immer noch nich
<dAnjou> und dieser letzte vhost hatte seine logs in /var/log/apache2/
<mcnesium> wo tu ich denn ein shellscript am besten hin, das von root per cronjob aufgerufen werden, aber auch von einem user mittels sudo aufrufbar sein soll? 
<geser> /usr/local/bin
<stevieh> /usr/local/sbin
<mcnesium> :D
<mcnesium> steht das bin nich für binary?
<dAnjou> ich würds nach ~/.local/bin/ packen
<dAnjou> dann kommts auch beim umzug mit
<stevieh> das könnte z.B. bei nem gecrypteten Home gefährlich sein.
<geser> dAnjou: und dann von root automatisch aufrufen lassen? keine gute Idee
<dAnjou> stevieh: erkläre
<dAnjou> geser: erkläre
<dAnjou> ^^
<dAnjou> vor allem "gefährlich"?
<stevieh> dAnjou: der user ist nicht eingeloggt und damit ist das script für den cronjob nicht erreichbar.
<dAnjou> stevieh: und das is gefährlich?
<dAnjou> das is im schlimmsten fall schade
<geser> dAnjou: wenn das Script in ~ liegt (wessen home eigentlich? des Users?) dann kann der User es auch ändern -> Root-Shell für den User
<stevieh> dAnjou: wenn das script den KAckestand in der Güllegrube kontrolliert, kann es ziemlich übel enden ;-9
<mcnesium> kommen wir zurück zu der frage: bin=binary ?
<stevieh> mcnesium: ja, aber die Zeiten ändern sich ;.)
<mcnesium> das script gibt meine ip-adresse an freedns weiter, ist also ziemlich wichtig ;)
<dAnjou> mcnesium: bin ~= ausführbares
<stevieh> und sbin ist für binaires von root...
<mcnesium> ah ok na dann äh tu ich das da halt hin :)
<dAnjou> geser: das kann man ja mit rechten ändern
<dAnjou> geser: 755 halt
<dAnjou> und root:whatever
<stevieh> und wenn man ein system umzieht und /usr/local nicht kontrolliert ists eh sskm
<mcnesium> ok und jetzt noch eine ganz spezielle frage: lieber eine datei in /etc/cron.d/ tun oder als root crontab -e aufrufen? :D
<geser> dAnjou: bringt nur wenn der Benutzer keine Schreibrechte auf ~/.local/bin hat: cd tmp && touch test && sudo chown root:root test && ls -l test && rm test -> test ist weg und kann vom User durch eine andere Datei ersetzt werden
<geser> mcnesium: dürfte wohl eher eine Geschmacksfrage sein
<mcnesium> das wollt ich hören :)
<stevieh> mcnesium: über cron.daily, cron.hourly etc. kannst du das auch regeln, ist meist eher gewünscht, aber ist unterm strich brause. Aber: bekommt die maschine mit, wenn sich die IP ändert?
<mcnesium> stevieh: cron.daily is mir zu heikel, das feuert meist erst gegen 6:30 bei mir, wogegen der dsl-reconnect schon gegen 3:00 kommt
<dAnjou> geser: oha, überzeugt
<stevieh> mcnesium: wenn dein network interface es mitbekommt, ist das eher ein fall für if.up etc.
<mcnesium> stevieh: ifup und ifdown ist mir noch ein begriff aus breezy zeiten am laptop. was genau macht das?
<stevieh> es beinhaltet scripte, die gestartet werden, wenn sich was am if tut.
<mcnesium> hmhm mal suchen…
<jeangleur> hallo, ich hab ubuntu neu installiert.
<jeangleur> seitdem geht es nicht mehr
<mcnesium> stevieh: meintest du /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<jeangleur> kann mir jemand helfen? entschuldigung, nicht neu installiert, ich hab ein update gemacht, auf 12.10, kann ich es nicht mehr mal starten, weiß nicht wie ich in ein recovery mode komme,... nix geht mehr
<jeangleur> zunächst sagte es /tmp sei nicht mountbar
<jeangleur> jetzt passiert einfach nix mehr
<jeangleur> gibt es einen weg ins recovery mode zu kommen und von dort auch nochmals zu aktualisieren, auf 13.10?
<apollo13> backup einspielen?!
<jeangleur> @apollo13 das ist leider schon etwas veraltet - ich würde lieber mit dem existierenden system arbeiten
<jeangleur> wie komme ich denn ins recovery mode?
<apollo13> naja dann kanns nicht wichtig gewesen sein
<apollo13> neuaufsetzen oder mit ner live cd ins system hüpfen
<jeangleur> moment, was ich meine ist, dass ich einfach ne aktualisierung gemacht habe. nach dem neustart kam eine fehler meldung und ich such einen weg, wie ich ins recovery mode komme.
<jeangleur> meinst du mit deiner antwort, dass es einfach nicht geht? es kein recovery mode mehr gibt?
<jeangleur> im wiki stand, dass es das gäbe... ich hab aber kein grub gefunden.
<jeangleur> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus
<kubine> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jeangleur> ja, da steht aber nicht wie man rein kommt
<apollo13> im grub einfach auswählen
<apollo13> je nach einstellung musst dafür vlt esc drücken damit der überhaupt erscheint
<jeangleur> ich versuchs nochmal....
<apollo13> aber kann durchaus sein dass das ding so kaputt ist dass der auch nimmer viel tut
<jeangleur> kann ein update echt alles so komplett kaputt machen?!
<apollo13> natürlich
<apollo13> drum macht man ja backups davor :þ
<jeangleur> yeah!
<jeangleur> bin im recovery mode
<jeangleur> so, was mach ich nun am besten?
<jeangleur> dpkg, fsck, failsafex?
<jeangleur> grub oder root?
<jeangleur> ich würds am liebsten per kommando auf die nächste ubuntu version aufpimpen.
<jeangleur> geht das?
<jeangleur> muss ich dafür ins root?!
 * vlt drückt esc
<apollo13> jeangleur: root, und kommandos werden dir da nimmer helfen
<apollo13> du musst zuerst analysieren was kaputt ist und dann entscheiden wie du es richtest
<koegs> schneller ist wahrscheinlich home sichern und neu installieren
<apollo13> aber auch dementsprechend langweiliger
<stevieh> hier haben doch ein paar Leute nen X230 oder? Hat da schon jemand GPS am laufen?
<dAnjou> dadrc, apollo13, geser: ich rindvieh hab in der ports.conf Listen 80 auskommentiert gehabt
 * dAnjou darf jetzt geschlagen werden
<apollo13> sprich du hast nur geraten dass der wegen logfiles meckert?
 * ppq zückt die forelle
<dAnjou> vllt. hätt ich die zeile davor lesen sollen
<dadrc> -.-#
<dAnjou> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<koegs> m(
<apollo13> tja, wer lesen kann ist entschieden im vorteil :)
<dAnjou> aber danke für's mit mir debuggen :D
<rednet> kann ich den Besitzername meines System ändern?
<rednet> kann ich den Besitzername meines System ändern?
<stevieh> besitzername?
<stevieh> du meinst den user?
<sysdef> .o( root umbenennen ^^ )
<rednet> nein wenn man sich anmeldet gibt man 2 namen ein
<stevieh> rednet: wie, 2 namen? Hans Karl?
<k1l> rednet: 2 namen? nein
<rednet> oder sehe ich da was falsch .Ich denke user werden sudo zugeteilt in der Gruppe
<k1l> rednet: du gibst deinen usernamen ein
<k1l> rednet: nein. du hast da ein falsches verständnis
<rednet> gut ich lerne gern
<k1l> es gibt user. die kannst du a, b und c nennen. nun kann man diesen usern noch erlauben durch sudo ein befehl mit rootrechten auszuführen (was aber nicht fahrlässig immer gemacht werden sollte)
<k1l> der root user ist bei ubuntu (im gegensatz zu anderen linux distris) automatisch abestellt. bei ubuntu nutzt man nur sudo um dem befehl rootrechte zu geben
<k1l> jetzt sag nochmal genau, wo du jetzt ein problem hast. am besten konkret mit befehl und fehlermeldung
<rednet> im terminal stehe ich mit jueregen  und als user juergen.Also das system sagt schon mal das mir das sytem nicht gehört
<k1l> zeig mal was da steht
<k1l> rednet: ?
<Rochvellon> er meint sicherlich den hostnamen. das wäre dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<kubine> Title: Rechnername › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rednet> gut  dann eine Frage  ich habe ein e335 ubuntu 12.04 möchte meine eos 400d anschliessen schreibt er keine inizialisierung. Das selbe am alten rechner  mit dem selben system funzt aber.
<k1l> Rochvellon: darauf hab ich auch getippt. aber so ohne konkretisierung was da gemeint ist bleibts nur geraten
<rednet> jueregen@net:~$   das meine ich bin aber als user juergen angemeldet
<k1l> rednet: nee, du bist der user jueregen
<rednet> und was steht oben rechts im rechner??
<k1l> oder du meldest dich  (wo auch immer das ist) mit dem falschen user an
<rednet> juergen
<Ricky27> Ich habe ein Programm in init.d, welches beim Systemstart automatisch ausgeführt wird. Wie kann ich diesen Autostart über die Kommandozeile deaktivieren ohne das Programm deinstallieren zu müssen?
<rednet> dann lösch ich den
<k1l> rednet: wie hast du dich denn da wo angemeldet?
<rednet> im benutzerkonnto habe ich den namen geändert
<ppq> Ricky27: du musst die upstart config bearbeiten. die liegt in /etc/init/<dienstname>.conf
<ppq> Ricky27: einfach die zeile(n) "start on [...]" mit einem # am zeilenanfang versehen. näheres hier:
<ppq> !upstart > Ricky27 
<kubine> Ricky27: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<Ricky27> ppq! Super! Danke!
<k1l> rednet: es ist ganz schön anstrengend deiner salamitaktik die ganzen infos aus der nase zu ziehen :/
<rednet> sorry wenns eine taktik wäre . wie änderer ich den den username
<Ricky27> ppq: Eventuell eine blöde Frage. Was ist, wenn das Programm nicht aufgeführt ist? Gibt es eine .conf Datei, in der die meisten zuinstallierten Programme aufgeführt sind?
<k1l> rednet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen hier wird es unten beschrieben
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Ricky27: hm, um welches programm geht es denn? wie wurde es installiert/eingerichtet?
<k1l> !away > DC_off 
<kubine> DC_off: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Ricky27> ppq: monitorix. Via deb Paket. Steht auch in init.d, aber ich finde keine .conf Datei, die so heißt in init
<Noseeder2> hi
<Noseeder2> Bitcoin möchte ich gerne auf meinem Datenserver laufen lassen, und vom LAN her mit minern darauf conecten. Kann mir wer helfen das ganze ein zu richten?
<ppq> Ricky27: hm, ja, bei fremdpaketen (die noch dazu debian-komatibel gehalten werden) kann man natürlich keine beigelegte upstart-conf erwarten. es ist bei monitorix vermutlich so, dass nicht etwa /etc/init.d/monitorix automatisch gestartet wird, sondern /usr/share/monitorix/cgi/monitorix.cgi durch apache.
<ppq> das ist offenbar aufgeteilt in daemon und "viewer"
<Ricky27> ppq: Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Alles nicht so einfach. #newbie
<rednet> /usr/sbin/deluser: Der Benutzer »juergen« existiert nicht.  der steht aber unter benutzer ??
<deem> rednet: kannst du mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "grep juergen /etc/passwd" in ein pastebin packen? danke
<deem> !paste > rednet 
<kubine> rednet: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<imox> doppelpost weils in den support channel gehört ;) 
<imox> hmm versuch das gerade auf 13.04 zu installieren http://wiki.sun-rays.org/index.php/SRS_5.2_on_Ubuntu_11.04_(i386,_amd64)  Ich weiß da steht ganz groß 11.04  wollt nur versuchen ob das mit 13.04 vielleicht auch klappt. Hier die Fehler: http://pastebin.com/Fk462U33
<dadrc> imox, fängt schon damit an, dass es kein Java 6 mehr in den Paketquellen gibt.
<kubine> Title: root@srs-virtual-machine:/opt/srs-ubuntu-install# ./srs-ubuntu-install.sh SRS U - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> dadrc: dafür gibt es ja ein ppa
<dadrc> Die Anleitung kannst du also ohne größere Anpassungen komplett vergessen.
<imox> dadrc: wo siehst du das?
<dadrc> Dass es Java 6 in den Paketquellen nicht mehr gibt, weiß ich. 
<dadrc> Dass das Skript das braucht, steht in Zeile 6
<imox> ahn ok gut java 6 kann ich ja installieren
<dadrc> padevchooser gibt's auch nicht mehr.
<imox> dadrc: lieber 11.04 benutzen oder anpassen?
<dadrc> 11.04 hat (glaub ich) keinen Support mehr, würd ich also lassen
<rednet> ich hoffe das ist so ok [paste:414827:renet:user??]
<dadrc> imox, wenn das ein Server ist, auf dem du das laufen lassen willst, würd ich zu 10.04 raten. Die Serverversion davon ist noch bis 2015 im Support und da gibt's anscheinend auch eine Anleitung für 
<rednet> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414827/
<kubine> Title: renet:user?? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> dadrc: 10.04 oder 11.04 ? meine anleiung war doch für 11.04
<dadrc> Ja, aber für 10.04 gibt es auch eine.
<imox> und für 11.04 gibt's kein support?
<bekks> So ist es.
<dadrc> Ne, 11.04 war nur ein normales Release, das ist Ende '12 ausgelaufen
<imox> hmm da sieht die anleiung aber so kurz aus ^^  bei 10.04 so lang :D
<bekks> huh?
<bekks> http://www.mail-archive.com/sunray-users@filibeto.org/msg18729.html
<kubine> Title: Re: [SunRay-Users] Ubuntu 12.04? (at www.mail-archive.com)
<bekks> Vergebene Liebesmühe mit SRS.
<Noseeder2> wenn wer zeit und lust hat sich mit mir und meinem problem auseinander zu setzen bitte anpingen ;-) ist nicht lebenswichtig das es klappt aber würde mich freuen.
<dadrc> Noseeder2, einfach hier im Channel das Problem beschreiben, wenn dann jemand was weiß, wird er dir das schon sagen
<Noseeder2> 17:39 <Noseeder2>Bitcoin möchte ich gerne auf meinem Datenserver laufen lassen, und vom LAN her mit minern darauf conecten. Kann mir wer helfen das ganze ein zu richten?
<Noseeder2> Datenserver hat Ubuntu 11.4 drauf laufen Bitcoin ist über die ppa installiert
<bekks> 11.04 ist nicht mehr supported.
<Noseeder2> ah warte sry falsche version
<Noseeder2> die 11er LTS habe ich
<bekks> Es giobt keine 11er LTS.
<bekks> -o
<Noseeder2> angezeigt wird 11.0
<bekks> 11.0 ist auch keine Ubuntu versionsnummer.
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von lsb_release -sd ?
<Noseeder2> Ubuntu 11.10 - XBMCbuntu
<Noseeder2> das ist die ausgabe
<bekks> 11.10 ist ebenfalls nicht mehr supported.
<Noseeder2> den befehl kannte ich noch garnicht. (gleich mal notieren)
<Noseeder2> ok und was heist das für mich?
<bekks> Dass du minimal auf 12.04 updaten musst.
<bekks> 12.04 ist dann wieder eine LTS mit Support bis 2017.
<Noseeder2> wenn du mir verrätst, wie ich das mache ohne mir alles zu zerschießen mache ich das gerne
<Noseeder2> zugriff habe ich momentan nur per ssh
<Noseeder2> (wobei das ja für eigentlich alles reicht)
<deem> xbmcbuntu ist doch eh eine angepasste version von den xbmc jungs. ob du da einfach so ein update auf 12.04 fahren kannst, werden die dir eher sagen können
<deem> dadrc: imox: es gibt sehr wohl noch java6. aber eben nur als ppa
<deem> dadrc: imox: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java (JDK) 6 / 7 / 8 Installer PPA : “WebUpd8” team (at launchpad.net)
<deem> Nutze ich selbst auch. Funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut
<jokrebel> Noseeder2: Äh? Im Wiki steht "…XBMCBuntu ist ein inoffizielles Ubuntu-Derivat (basierend auf Lubuntu 12.04) mit vorinstalliertem XBMC. …" ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XBMC ) … dann hast Du da wohl was veraltetes Installiert.
<kubine> Title: XBMC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Noseeder2: Und ja - inoffiziell bedeutet -> Support gibts bei denen.
<Noseeder2> ok ich schau mal mit dem upgrade
<Noseeder2> wobei meine fragen eher verions unabhängig sind
<Noseeder2> aber ok
<mekeor> tag leute. ich versuche gerade mittels usb_modeswitch mein usb-modem (heißt das so?) von vodafone (eigentlich huawei) (modell: k3520) zu "aktivieren". dazu kann ich mich an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch#Huawei-Sticks orientieren, richtig?
<kubine> Title: USB ModeSwitch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noseeder2> bekks wie bekomme ich das bei der 12.04 denn hin?
<mekeor> ich muss doch also "sudo usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p k3520 -M '55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000'" eingeben, oder? das funktioniert aber nicht :(
<Noseeder2> Also bitcoind autostart bei systemstart und einrichten als server das Clienten vom lad darauf eine verbindung bekommen?
<imox> hat jemand schon mal ein server mit sunray aufgesetzt?
<imox> also son SRSS server? 
<koegs> imox: nicht unter ubuntu, aber schau dich doch mal hier um als Ausgangspunkt http://wiki.sun-rays.org/index.php/Sun_Ray_on_Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Sun Ray on Ubuntu - Sun Ray User Group Wiki (at wiki.sun-rays.org)
<imox> jemand ne Idee wo ich das SRS installation von orale herbekomme? hab mich angemeldet aber kein plan wo dass da ist ^^
<koegs> imox: der sun ray server nicht nicht frei, den muss man kaufen
<imox> achsoooo
<imox> ohh was also muss ich da so oder so was kaufen oder wie? 
<imox> ich dachte für ubuntu ist das kostenlos ;( 
<bekks> imox: Nö.
<bekks> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/sunrayproducts/downloads/index.html 
<imox> bekks: na gut dann lass ich das ganze 
<Noseeder2> ok upgrade finished jokrebel
<Noseeder2> sry falscher chan
<jokrebel> Noseeder2: hoffentlich aber nach dem Weg den die XBMCBuntu-Leute vorschlagen…
<Noseeder2> ja
<mekeor> also ich habs jetzt irgendwie mit "usb_modeswitch" geschafft, dass "ifconfig" einen neuen lan-port anzeigt: <http://hpaste.org/88313>. – aber wie verbinde ich mich jetzt mit dem? O.o
<kubine> Title: eth0:avahi :: hpaste — Haskell Pastebin (at hpaste.org)
<mekeor> ich benutze kein network-manager (oder nm-applet), sondern wicd... und irgendwie kann ich mit wicd da nicht connecten :/
 * mekeor hat so keine ahnung von dem zeug
<mekeor> hallo? bin ich noch da?
<jokrebel> ja
<mekeor> :)
<jokrebel> mekeor: Ist das WLAN oder wie muss ich das verstehn? 
<mekeor> also ich versuch eigentlich gerade meinen vodafone "internet stick" zum laufen zu bringen.
<mekeor> jokrebel: es ist ein umts-stick der version k3520 bzw. e169 (hergestellt von huawei).
<mekeor> ich sollte evtl noch nennen, dass ich eigentlich debian am laufen habe, nicht ubuntu.. :/
<bekks> Dann wende Dich bitte an den Debian-Support.
<mekeor> okay :(
<jokrebel> mekeor: Hm - UMTS und dann auch noch von Vodafone hab ich null Ahnung. Aber die Zahlenkolonne aus dem Wiki "…sudo usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p 1c0b -M '55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000' " richt schon sehr danach, dass man die natürlich an die _eigenen_ Gegebenheit anzupassen hat.
<jokrebel> mekeor: *seufz*
<mekeor> *seufz*
<mekeor> jokrebel: auf der wiki wird halt leider nicht beschrieben was diese "zahlenkolonne" bedeutet und wie man sie an die eigenen gegebenheiten anpasst..
<jokrebel> mekeor: Du hast eh kein Ubuntu … schau im Debian-Wiki
<mekeor> wirklich großen unterschied macht das ja nicht, aber okay. :]
<jokrebel> mekeor: Das kann man so pauschal nicht beurteilen; und doch - da gibt es teils _gravierende_ Unterschiede…
<foofoobar> Hi. Ich habe ein Bluetooth-Device ge-paired. Wie kann ich nun eine Verbindung zu diesem herstellen über die kommando-zeile?
<foofoobar> Ich bin nicht unter unity/gnome und habe deshalb keine GUI um dies auszuführen
<Harald523> Weiß einer, wie ich bei Mumble das Zertifikat hier aufm Rechner gelöscht bekomme?
<jokrebel> Harald523: Mit neu aufsetzen sollte das auch alle Fälle klappen *duck* …ooO( Was ist Mumble?)
<Harald523> mumble ist teamspeak in gratis und open source
<apollo13> jokrebel: teamspeak in gut
<apollo13> wenngleich es eher tot aussieht
<bullgard4> Eignet sich das Gerät http://www.markensysteme.de/aldi/medion-gopal-e4470-md99155-navigationssystem/0010690/ auch zur Navigation mit dem Fahrrad? Die Angabe "12 V/24 V Auto-Ladekabel mit integrierter TMC-Antenne" ist ja nicht besonders aussagekräftig.
<kubine> Title: Medion GoPal E4470 (MD 99155) Navigationssystem bei Aldi-Nord » markensysteme.de (at www.markensysteme.de)
<dadrc> Drüben, bitte.
<mundus> Hi, ich versuche gerade ubuntu zu installieren und scheitere bereits beim ersten Schritt...
<mundus> Mit Gparted kann ich eine existierende Partition leider nicht kleiner machen, es erscheint ein rotes Ausrufezeichen und ein verkleinern gelingt nicht. 
<mundus> Gibt es einen Lösungsansatz?
<mundus> Defrag und optimiert habe ich durchgeführt
<k1l> was für partitionen gibt es denn schon?
<k1l> kannst du mal ein bild von gparted machen?
<mundus> sda1 bis sda1 sda4
<mundus> kann ich das über das Terminal direkt posten?
<k1l> wenn du schon sda1 bis sda4 als primäre partitionen hast kann man keine 5. primäre partition anlegen
<k1l> guck mal ob da partitionen eingehängt sind.
<k1l> z.b. /swap
<mundus> wo soll ich das Foto hochladen?
<mundus> Ich habe Windows noch, das ist wahrscheinlich die kernifo, oder?
<mundus> info
<k1l> bei einem  bilderhoster deiner wahl
<mundus> Ich hoffe es klappt:
<mundus> http://www.picfront.org/d/8YHZ
<kubine> Title: PicFront - Bildschirmfotovom2013-05-21204344.png (at www.picfront.org)
<ppq> mundus: hast du mal unter windows ein chkdsk laufen lassen?
<Flash63> mundus: bei solch einer Markierung enthält die Partition Fehler - eine Bearbeitung mit (g)parted ist dann nicht möglich
<Flash63> über Windows eine Überprüfung mit Fehlerbereinigung bei Systemstart für Laufwerk C: ausführen
<mundus> ich habe das Programm aus der wiki genutzt: fdo
<k1l> jo, würde ich auch vorschlagen mit der systemüberprüfung aus windows heraus
<ppq> mundus: du bist überstimmt ;p
<bekks> Und Windows herunterfahren, nicht in den Standby schicken.
<Flash63> dennoch bringt dich das nicht wirklich voran, da wie bereits geschrieben vier primäre Partitionen vorhanden sind
<mundus> ;) naja bis gerade hatte ich mich auf die wiki verlassen... Also wiki vergessen, chkdsk laufen lassen...
<Flash63> ntfs-Partitionen über Windows reparieren mundus
<bekks> Flash63: Das bringt ihn schon voran. Danach kann er Partitionen verkleinern und verschieben :)
<Flash63> ja, er muss zumindest Platz schaffen, sda3/sda4 sind ja wahrscheinlich überflüssig
<mundus> ??? Also jetzt erst Flash63 befolgen, danach chkdsk und ann gehts los???
<mundus> +d
<bekks> mundus: Windows booten, chckdsk ausführen, Windows komplett herunterfahren, nicht in den Standby, und wieder gparted starten.
<bekks> Danach gehts dann weiter
<k1l> mundus: generell solltest du dein windows komplett runterfahren (nicht diesen win7 win8 schnellboot kram) wenn du an den partitionen fummelst
<mundus> Gut, danke... Fahre Windows eigentlich immer korrekt runter, aber ich achte jetzt besonders darauf;)
<mundus> So, werde jetzt bis chkdsk fortfahren und dann ins Bett... Also Danke und gute Nacht
<ppq> vllt hätte man ihm noch sagen sollen dass "fehlerbereinigung" und chkdsk das selbe sind
<Flash63> allgemeine Frage, ist die mit der Markierung „diag“ Standard unter Win8 (habe ich so noch nicht gesehen)
<Flash63> also die Partition
<ppq> dürfte was vom oem sein
<k1l> steht wohl für diagnose. das kann auch so ne system check sache vom hersteller sein
<Flash63> ja, verm. was vom OEM
<Mewtu> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem... Ich habe eine Ubuntu CD, aber wenn ich mit ihr im Laufwerk meinen Laptop hochfahre, startet er nicht das Ubuntu-Installationsprogramm sondern bootet ganz normal zu Windows 8.... Ich wollte die Bootreihenfolge im Bios ändern, aber da steht als einzige Option Windows Bootmanager, es gibt überhaupt keine Option von der CD zu booten. Was muss ich tun damit ich von der CD starten kann?
<Mewtu> Ich komme dann mal morgen wieder, trotzdem vielen Dank. Gute Nacht :)
<ebuneccar> hallo zusammen wie wäre es wenn hier einfach Linux Defragmentieren? schreibe
<sysdef> der kernel ist seit 2.6 heftig fragmentiert. da hast du schon recht.
<ebuneccar> muss mann linux nicht defragmentieren gibt es software dafür
<sysdef> man muss weder den NTKERNEL noch Linux defragmentieren. manche dateisysteme muss man defragmentieren
<ring0> !defragmentierung > ebuneccar 
<kubine> ebuneccar: Informationen zu Defragmentierung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Defragmentierung
<ring0> ich würde dir diesen artikel ans herz legen
<ebuneccar> ich verstehe nur bahnhof kein sudo funktion funktioniert wahrscheinlich weil es beispiele sind. aber eins war klar zu erkennen und zwar das bei desktop linux eine defragmentierung nicht notwendig ist
<sysdef> ja. die dateisysteme sind schlau genug um fragmentierungsprobleme zu vermeiden. da kommt microsoft in 20-30 jahren auch noch hin
<ebuneccar> der war gut
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-22
<ollo> moin, hat noch jemand das problem, dass sich bei unity die hintergrund farbe nicht mehr einstellen lässt? bleibt immer schwarz bei mir.. egal was ich auswähle.
<mezzobob_> hi ich lese mit dem mail Befehl auf der bash emails wie kann ich zur nächsten email springen?
<LetoThe2nd> mezzobob_: man mail, section "Reading mail" :)
<mezzobob_> LetoThe2nd: ich möchte von einer geöffneten mail zur nächsten springen 
<LetoThe2nd> mezzobob_: hast du überhaupt reingeschaut?
<mezzobob_> LetoThe2nd: ja da steht + aber das geht nicht :( 
<LetoThe2nd> mezzobob_: vmtl. weil im allgemeinen der new-messagesnode aktiv ist. schau etwas weiter unten ("specifying messages") wie man diese auswahl ändert, dann sollte es gehen.
<mezzobob_> LetoThe2nd: danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> the power of man...
<LetoThe2nd> :P
<geser> wie brauchbar ist "mail" als Mailreader überhaupt? Ich bevorzuge mutt
<LetoThe2nd> kp, nie benutzt. nicht mal geöffnet. (deswegen ja, "the power of man")
<leszek> hi
<_rsc`> hi
<watschu> Hallo
<watschu> Ich habe ein Thinkpad T410 mit Ubuntu 13.04 - 64 Bit laufen
<watschu> Das system war zuvor auf einem Thinkpad R60 installiert und ich habe einfach die Festplatte in das neue Notebook umgezogen
<watschu> jetzt komme ich leider an keine Bluetooth Einstellungen ran, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich einen Bluetooth Adapter im Notebook verbaut habe
<watschu> weiß jemand, wie ich das definitiv rausfinden kann oder das Aktivieren kann?
<k1l_> schau mal mit "lspci" und "lsusb" nach ob die neue kiste das hat
<LetoThe2nd> zur analyse das übliche... lspci, lsusb, dmidecode, lshw
<watschu> hm anscheinend nicht
<watschu> taucht zumindest nirgends auf
<watschu> dass kann nicht damit zusammenhängen, dass ich die festplatte einfach umgezogen habe
<watschu> ?
<LetoThe2nd> dann liegts eher an nem hardwareschalter ;)
<watschu> ok
<watschu> dann schau ich mal ob ich mir nen kleinen dongle reinlöten kann
<watschu> Danke an euch!
<sdx23> watschu: mit Seriennummer bekommt man auf der Lenovo-Seite eine genaue Auflistung aller verbauten Komponenten.
<watschu> sdx23: laut lenovo ist in meinem Laptop Bluetooth verbaut
<sdx23> watschu: dann wird's das auch sein, wenn da niemand mehr geschraubt hat / kein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Bioseinstellungen anschauen und rfkill wegen des Hardwareschalters.
<koegs> watschu: 1. rfkill, 2. hardware-schalter suchen, 3. live-cd testen
<watschu> ok, rfkill list gibt mir das hier aus:
<watschu> http://pastebin.com/HMk3Stq1
<kubine> Title: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<watschu> hardwareschalter gibt es genau einen, für alle funkverbindungen am gerät
<watschu> dann geh ich mal ins bios und mach das mit der live cd
<watschu> dank euch und bis später
<noobi> Hi, LPR Gurus hier? es geht um die Ansteuerung eines Windows Printservers (der LPD enabled ist) von linux mittels lpr. mehr infos gerne via query. Danke!
<bekks> noobi: Stell deine Frage doch hier, hier ist der Support. :)
<noobi> naja.. wird wohl länger als 3 zeilen (->> topic)
<noobi> ich probieres mal
<TheInfinity> !paste > noobi 
<kubine> noobi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<noobi> top, danke! es war also nur nich selbstgeschriebenr text gemeint.. also vermutlich konfigfiles..
<dadrc> Genau
<noobi> anyway.. problem is das folgende.. windows printserver mit lpd erweiterung (lpd ansteuerung mittels "windows lpr kommando" auch erfolgreich). unter linux mittels konfiguratoin mit ldapdmin auch soweit erfolgreich.. nun kam die anforderung das man doch bitte die ansteuerung unter linux analog zum windows "ohne konfiguration" also anpassung der printers.conf erledigen soll
<noobi> is das möglich? also naiverweise ala lpr -server Peng -queue Lexmark datei.pdf .. oä.
<geser> lpr aus cups, lprng oder lpr selbst?
<noobi> das is ne gute frage.. vll als background.. ich bin nen externer der "nur" den windows kram macht.. das team welches unter unix printing macht nutzen derzeit nen ganz anderes spoolsystem.. keinen bock und/oder skill.. im prinzip wär es egal welches kommado/toolset man nutzt.. idealerweise möglichst einfach und ohne konfigauffwand auf linux seiten
<MAD_onna> moin
<rednet> kann ich den namen des systemverwalters ändern?
<deem> rednet: du meinst root?
<rednet> ja denke ja da steht unter benutzer systemverwalter 12.04
<TheInfinity> rednet: da du dich damit eh nie einloggst - nein.
<jokrebel> ich denke, dass da weniger root sondern eher der erst Benutzer (mit Systemverwalterrechten) gemeint sein wird.
<TheInfinity> rednet: (ausserdem ists n feststehender begriff bei linux systemen)
<rednet> also auch im terminal
<TheInfinity> rednet: wenn du damit einen nutzer meinst mit dem du dich einloggst kannst du das natürlich ändern.
<TheInfinity> rednet: ansonsten: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=benutzernamen+%C3%A4ndern+ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at lmgtfy.com)
<rednet> also mit deluse juergen kann ich den user nicht löschen(existiert nicht)
<k1l> rednet: hab ich dir nicht gestern oder die tage erst gesagt, wie man einen user umbenennt?
<rednet> nö
<molnitza_> Hi. Wie kann ich bei Gnome3 Programme zum "Startmenü" hinzufügen?
<molnitza_> hat sich erledigt
<k1l> rednet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen#Benutzernamen-aendern
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> aber lies dir ruhig mal die ganze seite durch
<TheInfinity> rednet: a) du warst schon mal hier mit dem namen juergen und eben dem zusätzlichen e das du da reingebaut hast. b) dein user heisst nicht juergen. c) lies dir das intensiv durch, da steht genau was du machen musst. wenn du das nicht verstehen magst installier neu, das geht schneller.
<rednet> ich komm schon dahinter  danke erstmal
<num7> Hallo, kann man das /tmp Verzeichnis eigentlich in den Arbeitsspeicher auslagern?
<jokrebel> num7: gegenfrage: Warum sollte man das wollen?
<num7> jokrebel, weil da irgendwelche dateien rumhängen, die mir nicht geheuer sind :P
<num7> Und nach einen Neustart sind diese Dateien dann weg. Oder is das so auch der Fall?
<jokrebel> num7: Und das macht dann welchen Sinn es in den RAM zu verlagern? /tmp hat normal Tämporäre Dateien beinhaltet welche nach dem Gebrauch theoretisch wieder gelöscht werden und /tmp dann theoretisch anschließendend wieder leer ist. Wenn das bei Dir nicht so ist, wo wäre der Vorteil das i, RAM zu haben gegenüber /tmp einfach zu läschen?
<jokrebel> -ä +ö
<jokrebel> und temporär
<num7> jokrebel, und die werden alle nur theoretisch gelöscht ? :P
<jokrebel> num7: Wenn keine unvorhergesehenen Ereignisse (wie zB. Absturz) oder Programmfehler auftreten, werden Dateien da drin vom Initialprogramm geloschöscht, ja. Theoretisch deshalb, weil da auch schonmal was schief geht und da dann "Dateileichen" zurückbleiben können.
<jokrebel> *gelöscht
<bekks> Hmmm? 
<bekks> In /tmp wird nur gelöscht, weil /tmp per se keinen Reboot überleben muss. :)
<bekks> Genau so wenig wie /var/tmp
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> kennt jemand ne native linux lösung zu dem programm "visual certexam manager"?
<bekks> Jibbet nitt.
<subz3r0> das doof :(
<bekks> Wobei schon der VCEM nicht so 100% legal ist :)
<subz3r0> öhhh? weiter im ot dann plz?
<bekks> Si.
<num7> hm dan verwerf ich das erstmal danke, ade
<Minipluto> Noseeder: wo hakt es denn?
<Noseeder> gleich am anfang ich weis nichtmal wie ich das hinbekomme das dieser Dienst automatisch startet. Habe nur SSh verbindung zu dem gerät.
<Minipluto> hmm da kann ich dir auch nur ziemlich wage Tipps geben. Hab mich auch nur gemeldet, weil sonst noch niemand geantwortet hat :)
<Noseeder> danke schonmal dafür ;-)
<Noseeder> selbst wage tipps könnten mir wohl helfen
<Noseeder> denke ich
<Noseeder> Ich lese immer was von startscripten und runlevel -.- dabei fängt sich bei mir alles zu drehen an.
<ppq> !upstart > Noseeder 
<kubine> Noseeder: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<ppq> das ist das einzige, was du in dem zusammenhang lesen musst 
<ppq> ubuntu handhabt das ziemlich anders als andere distributionen
<Noseeder> ok ich lese das mal eben
<Noseeder> bei fragen komme ich auf dich zurück ;-)
<Minipluto> jo das wollte ich auch gerade verlinken. Wenn man nach bitcoinsd und upstart such, findet man sogar schon ein script
<Minipluto> aber das solltest du dir vorher natürlich genauer ansehen und nicht einfach so kopieren
<Noseeder> echt ?
<Noseeder> das ja super
<Minipluto> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=25518.0
<kubine> Title: bitcoind upstart configuration - ubuntu (at bitcointalk.org)
<Noseeder> Minipluto kann ich das script so nutzen wie es da steht (außer nutzer etc anpassen) oder muss ich noch was außkommentieren?
<Minipluto> Noseeder: keine Ahnung, ich empfehle, das mal mit dem Ubuntuusers-Wiki-Artikel abzugleichen
<Noseeder> schon dabei :-) danke
<Noseeder> init-checkconf bitcoind.conf
<Noseeder> ERROR: failed to ask Upstart to check conf file
<Noseeder> was hat das zu bedeuten?
<Minipluto> kanns leider nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich bitcoind nicht habe. Muss leider auch off, falls sich keiner mehr meldet, würde ich es morgen noch mal etwas früher hier versuchen oder noch ein weilchen da bleiben
<Noseeder> ok danke
<Noseeder> kann mir bitte wer sagen was diese ausgabe zu sagen hat?
<Noseeder> init-checkconf bitcoind.conf
<Noseeder> ERROR: failed to ask Upstart to check conf file
<Noseeder> ppq kann es sein das ich für upstart zwingend ein GUI brauche?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das braucht man definitiv nicht.
<Noseeder> hm
<apollo13> da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher *hust*
<Noseeder> ok habe keinen GUI zugriff
<apollo13> war nen scherz ;)
<ppq> nein, es gibt kein gui zum konfigurieren von upstart
<ppq> bisher
<ppq> und afaik :)
<bekks> Noseeder: Laut "man init-checkconf" sagt deine Fehlermeldung, dass das config file nicht geparsed werden konnte.
<Noseeder> hm
<k1l> Noseeder: was heisst keinen gui zugriff. ist das nen server? hast du überhaupt genug rechte an dem ding?
<apollo13> Noseeder: btw wenn du kein gpu cluster hast ist mining teurer als der gewinn
<Noseeder> will da nicht minen soll nur den server machen für die anderen rechner mit Hig end ATI karten
<k1l> apollo13: davon mal ganz abgesehen
<apollo13> Noseeder: selbst dann, stromverbrauch ist aktuell höher als der return…·
<apollo13> aber das nur so nebenbei, es ist jeder herzlichst eingeladen geld beim fenster rauszuschmeißen^^
<Noseeder> soll nicht efizient sein. ist ein experiment und soll die zeiten in denen die rechner ungenutzt sind nutzen. denn an sind die eh immer
<bekks> "Nutzen" - nicht "Resourcen verschwenden".
<bekks> Es ist völlig egal ob du das 10 Minuten oder 10 Stunden am Tag machst - es ist Verschwendung.
<Noseeder> ok zurück zum thema ;-) wie bekomme ich das ding zum laufen? Nutzen und der sinn sind mir momentan recht banane. ;-)
<ppq> Noseeder: dann guck dir lieber mal boinc an
<ppq> das ist dann strom verbrauchen für nen guten zweck ;) </ot>
<bekks> Noseeder: Ich sagte Dir doch schon, was der Grund für den Fehler ist.
<Noseeder> was soll denn bionc sein? (google anwerf)
<bekks> Noseeder: Ja, google :)
<Noseeder> ja er kann es nicht parsen. nur warum -.- ehrlich so gut kenne ich mich (besonders ohne GUI nicht aus). daher auch ein Linux rechner ohne um das zwangsweise zu lernen.
<bekks> Noseeder: Der Inhalt der Datei ist auch mit GUI gleich-falsch.
<bekks> Noseeder: Und init-checkconf kennt auch Debugging-Optionen.
<Noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691712/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Noseeder> so schaut meine datei momentan aus
<Noseeder> und hier die ausgabe von debug
<Noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691721/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> naja, upstart rennt wohl nicht (bzw dbus)
<apollo13> bzw irgendwas dazwischen^^
<Noseeder> hm das ja blööd
<boern> hey leute, eine frage.. wenn ich updates in meinem system fahren will kommt sowas:
<boern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691973/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<boern> habe ubuntu 13.04
<k1l> da ist das PPA wohl down oder es gibts nicht mehr. am besten mal bei dem betreiber des PPA nachfragen
<boern> beim update programm sagt er mir, dass ich meine internet verbindung prüfen soll.. aber ich bin ja im internet.. deswegen versteh ich das nicht ganz
<boern> hmm
<boern> naja wie kann ich alte ppa die stören weg machen?
<boern> ich will wieder updaten können
<k1l> ppa-purge nutzen
<boern> was ist das genau?
<Rochvellon> oder bei den softwarequellen die fraglichen quellen erstmal deaktivieren
<boern> ich hab auch einige schlüssel.. aber ich weiß nicht welchen ich löschen kann/soll.. 
<Noseeder> Noch jemand da der Geduld hat mir schritt für schritt dabei zu helfen ein Programm bei systemstart zu aktivieren?
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-23
<deem> Hi. Gibt es ein Tool mit dem ich unter Ubuntu den MBR eines Windows System neuschreiben bzw editieren kann oder benötige ich dafür zwingend ein Windows Live System?
<dadrc> Wüsste keins, wenn du nicht zufällig ein Backup hast.
<dadrc> Dann kannste das natürlich mit dd machen
<deem> dadrc: dann kann ich auch direkt das bare metal restore durchprügeln :D
<deem> dadrc: vom inhalt der platten sah es nur so aus, als wäre das system noch da, aber der findet keinen bootloader beim booten, von daher. go for it :D
<Haraldo> Xubuntu 13.04: Bildschirmfoto mit "Druck", wie stelle ich ein, dass ich mit "Alt + Druck" nur das aktuelle Fenster "abknippsen" kann?
<deem> Haraldo: das sollte eigentlich standard sein, aber du kannst das einstellen, in dem du unter Einstellungen Tastatur auswählst, dort auf Tastenkürzel für Anwendungen klickst, dort erstellst du ein neues Tastenkürzel mit dem befehl "xfce4-screenshooter -w" und deinem Tastenkürzel
<Haraldo> deem, hallo und herzlichen Dank. Dachte auch das es Standard sei, unter 12.04 reagierte es auch noch so. Danke für Deinen Tipp! :-)
<deem> Haraldo: ich hab festgestellt, dass wohl irgendetwas bei mir die Kombination von "Alt+Print" abfängt. Ich hab das deshalb auf "Strg+Print" gelegt.
<Haraldo> deem, danke, ich sah gerade, dass es mit <Alt+Print> bei mir schon so eingestellt ist, aber nicht funktioniert. Ich lege es auch direkt mal um.
<Haraldo> deem, perfekt, danke, Strg+Print läuft, muss ich mich nur dran gewöhnen.
<deem> Haraldo: bitte gerne :)
<Haraldo> Fensterverwaltung, bei Doppelklick auf Titelleiste maximieren, will trotz korrekter Einstellung nicht. Das war unter 12.04 IMHO auch anders.
<deem> Haraldo: das funktioniert bei mir problemlos
<deem> Haraldo: bzw, was war denn in 12.04 anders?
<Haraldo> deem, das ich das Fenster mit einem Doppelklick auf die Titelleiste maximieren konnte.
<Haraldo> deem, jetzt unter 13.04 keine Reaktion, weder maximieren, noch wiederherstellen der Größe.
<deem> Haraldo: du bist sicher, dass die Einstellung richtig ist?
<Haraldo> deem, ich sehe zumindest nicht, was daran nicht korrekt eingestellt ist. http://www.myimg.de/?img=Doppelklick1ce54.png
<kubine> Title: myimg.de - Doppelklick1ce54.png (at www.myimg.de)
<deem> Haraldo: hm.. hast du mal versucht es umzustellen und geschaut ob es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert?
<Haraldo> deem, ja, ich ging alle Einstellungen durch. Aber ich loggte mich danach nicht nochmal erneut ein.
<deem> Haraldo: brauchst du nicht. Sobald du das im Dropdown auswählst, greift die Einstellung direkt
<Haraldo> deem, gut, danke. Es hat keinerlei Relevanz, vielleicht findet ja im Forum noch einer die Lösung.
<Haraldo>  deem, nach Hochsetzen der Doppelklick-Zeit funktioniert es bestens. :-)
<mnass> moin, gibt es eine Situation in der Xubuntu von allein Neustartet?
<dadrc> Eigentlich nicht, zufällige Neustarts sind eher ein Zeichen für Hardwarefehler
<apollo13> mnass: cpu zu heiß
<koegs> cpu, ram, festplatte, wie dadrc schon sagte, hardwarefehler
<mnass> hmm, das hatte ich auch so aufm Plan
<beaver74_> mnass, memstest86+ laufen lassen wäre ein Anfang.. falls nicht auch schon auf dem Plan :)
<beaver74_> mnass, in Verdacht hätte ich das Netzteil an sich oder Steckverbindungen (auch die SATA-Kabel)
<mnass> ich guck bei gelegenheit mal durch - aber momentan läuft alles prima
<musca> mnass: sehr schön sind auch defekte Elkos http://www.stoibaer.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/elkos.jpg
<Sebastian2> boah, solche fehler habe ich früher immergehasst
<Sebastian2> kaum zu erkennen
<Sebastian2> manchmal
<Sebastian2> ^^
<LetoThe2nd> !away > Afk_Leo
<kubine> Afk_Leo: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Ein_Leo> @Kubine In Ordnung
<TheInfinity> !bot > Ein_Leo 
<kubine> Ein_Leo: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Ein_Leo> ?
<Ein_Leo> Ach so. *schmunzel
<Ein_Leo> <<< sicherlich kein bot.
<Ein_Leo> Infinity, einfach im Flüsterchanel anfragen. Ich verfolge nicht immer was hier passiert. Aber die Folgerung ich sei ein Bot ist schlicht verkehrt.
<koegs> Ein_Leo: das sind Bot-Kommandos... zu erkennen am ! vor dem Befehl
<Ein_Leo> Ich verstehe. Danke, Koegs.
<Ein_Leo> !bot >kubine
<kubine> kubine: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Ein_Leo> \help
<Subo1978> !bot
<kubine> Subo1978: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Subo1978> \help
<Ein_Leo> Ich finde in IRC spontan keine Kommandos an denen ich überprüfen kann wer ein Bot ist ...
<k1l> Ein_Leo: gibts auch nicht
<Ein_Leo> Schade.
<dreamon> Wollte gerade eine 2TB formatieren. Dann sagt mir Laufwerksverwaltung -> Warning: The partition is misaligned by 512bytes. This may result in very poor performance.repartitioning is suggested.
<dreamon> Was mich doch sehr wundert, weil eigentlich alle ntfs hdds, die ich so habe scheinbar 512bytes verwenden.
<dadrc> Es geht ja auch nicht um 512 Bytes, sondern darum, dass die FS-Blöcke verschoben sind
<k1l> ist warscheinlich ne 2k platte
<k1l> einfach mal ordentlich alignen und gut is
<dreamon> Ja ist eine 2TB HDD. Verschoben und alignen werd ich mal google'm. Verstehe grad was das damit zu tun hat.
<k1l> dreamon: bei 2k meinte ich die sektorengröße
<dreamon> k1l, Wenn ich mit fdisk -l mir die Laufwerke anschaue. Bei meiner 500GB und bei der 2000GB zeigt er mir Einheiten von Sektorgröße 512byte an
<Rochvellon> dreamon> kommt auf den festplattentyp an. zum bsp. hat western digital bei der green eine sektorgröße von 2k während die black eine sektorgröße von 512 aufweist.
<dreamon> Rochvellon, In dem Fall ist es eine Seagate Barracuda
<Rochvellon> die angaben, ob eine festplatte 512 oder 2k sektoren hat, sollten im datenblatt zu finden sein, dreamon
<Rochvellon> sofern es nicht eh vom partitionierungsprogramm erkannt wird
<dreamon> gparted macht die 512 .. aber laufwerksverwaltung schimpft, das es mies ist.  Warning: The partition is misaligned by 512bytes. This may result in very poor performance.
<Minipluto> dreamon: hast du eingestellt, dass die Sektoren nach MiB ausgerichtet werden sollen?
<Minipluto> err, Partitionen
<dreamon> Minipluto, Kann dieses Feature unter gparted nicht entdecken.
<Minipluto> dreamon: das ist ein Dropdown-Feld in dem Fenster, das kommt, wenn man eine neue Partition erstellt. Dort wo man auch das Dateisystem, die Größe und die Bezeichnung angeben kann.
<dreamon> Minipluto, Stimmt. Dort hab ich nach MiB ausrichten gewählt.
<Minipluto> dreamon: komisch, meinen Informationen nach sollte das ausreichen. Habe damit auch schon eine WD Blue mit 4K Sektoren partitioniert.
<dreamon> Ich kann nirgends die größe wählen. Sollte ich das eventuell unter Windows formatieren?=
<dreamon> Egal, muß eh weg.. Danke für die Hilfe.
<Minipluto> naja für Windows gibts immerhin meistens vom Hersteller extra align-Tools
<tron0070> hallo Leute. Gibt es ein Programm mit GUI, welches Treiber Installiert/Deinstalliert? Ich hacke hier auf meiner Tastatur rum und weiß garnicht ob es so überhaupt korrekt ist.
<dadrc> tron0070, wenn du proprietäre Treiber meinst, ja. Je nach Ubuntuversion macht das jockey oder software-properties
<jokrebel> jemand nen Tipp was falsch sein könnte? Zugriff auf PC-1 (WIN7) mit Remmina klappt einwandfrei. Wenn ich versuche PC-2 (auch WIN7) zu erreichen klappt zwar der Verbindungaufbau ohne Fehlermeldung, aber das Anzeigefenster bleibt schwarz. (Auf Windowsseite benutze ich TightVNC).
<dadrc> Gleiche Versionen und so?
<kahless> jokrebel: Habe ich aehnlich auch schon beobachtet. Ich aendere dann mit den beiden Buttons links in der Toolbar die Groesse des Fensters, das hilft in der Regel.
<dadrc> tron0070, Support bitte hier im Channel
<tron0070> ich will eine wlan treiber installieren Kompiliert werden muss. ich habe die Anleitung von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Linux_Wireless?highlight=iw
<kubine> Title: Linux Wireless › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wie weit kommst du damit/Was klappt nicht?
<tron0070> der erste schritt hat geklapt, es wurde ein anderer Treiber installiert. aber es war der Falsche und jetzt bleibt er installiert auch wenn ich die Schritte wiederhole und einen Anderen angebe.
<dadrc> Musst einmal `driver-select restore` machen
<tron0070> ./driver-select restore ist in Arbeit. Dauert länger als das Installieren.
<dadrc> Danach solltest du ganz normal wieder einen Treiber deiner Wahl auswählen können wie vorher auch
<tron0070> kann man auch Treiber nach eineander ausprobieren oder muss man vorher noch drive-select restor ausführen?
<tron0070> s0536073
<dadrc> für jeden Wechsel brauchst du ein restore 
<dadrc> kannst aber mehrere Treiber auf einmal bauen lassen, der Kernel nutzt dann schon den richtigen, wenn er dabei ist
<tron0070> hmm. nach restore und neustart ist der Bildschirm dunkel.
<dadrc> tron0070, äh, ich dachte, du baust WLAN-Treiber
<tron0070> ist ja auch so
<dadrc> Direkt schwarzer Bildschirm oder erst nach dem Login?
<jokrebel> hm? Die TifhtVNC-Version (2.7.1) war wohl zu neu. Mit der der 2.6.4 (die auch auf dem Rechner ist wo es klappt) geht es jetzt. Weis _dazu_ noch jemand was, weil "alte" Versionen nutz ich immer nur ungern und mit schlechtem Sicherheitsgefühl.
<jokrebel> *TightVNC
<dadrc> (Ich sags ja, Versionen)
<tron0070> habe auto-login eingestellt. Monitor ist an und das Bild ist nur schwarz
<dadrc> Kannst du mit Ctrl Alt F1 auf ein Terminal wechseln?
<tron0070> ne geht nicht. ich werde es mal neu installieren.
<tron0070> habe den wiederherstellung modus gewählt. Was wäre denn zutreffen womit ich es reparien kann: "Kaputte Pakete reparieren", Im abgesicherten modus oder roo-befehlszeile ?
<dadrc> tron0070, abgesichert wüd ich zuerst probieren
<tron0070> habe schon Reparieren probiert, hat aber nicht geklapt. Abgesichert habe ich jetzt genommen. Bin jetzt in Termial habe mich eingelogt und habe mal startx probiert: geht aber nicht.
<tron0070> ich werde ubuntu einfach mal neu installieren
<juian1234> hey, gibts irgendein werkzeug zum überprüfen der grafikkarte/bzw grafikspeicher?
<juian1234> manchmal spinnt das Bild und man sieht nichts mehr - als hätte man einen Stein in das Display geworfen
<bekks> Nein, gibts nicht.
<bekks> Welche Karte, welchen Treiber und welches Ubuntu verwendest du denn?
<HALEB0B> wollte grad schreiben aber schon wech :D
<HALEB0B> naja gn8
<bekks> Tsk.
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-24
<silverlion> moin moin, gibbet eigentlich noch einen vernünftigen editor (wysiwyg) für HTML5, den man sich nicht erst mühsehlich zusammen kompilieren muss?
<koegs> silverlion: hier schon geguckt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren
<kubine> Title: Webeditoren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<silverlion> koegs ja?
<silverlion> habe ich
<silverlion> danke, hat sich erledigt die Frage. bin gerade selbst auf eine Lösung gestossen
<koegs> silverlion: der vollständigkeit halber, welche Lösung, welches Programm?
<silverlion> koegs, ja, hatte ich gerade vor zu schreiben ;) 
<koegs> hehe
<silverlion> ich werde jetzt den gwrite editor mit dem html5 wysiwyg modus ausprobieren
<silverlion> http://www.ihaveapc.com/2012/01/gwrite-a-nice-html5-editor-for-linux-mint-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: GWrite: A Nice HTML5 Editor For Linux Mint / Ubuntu (at www.ihaveapc.com)
<silverlion> der sollte den Anforderungen genügen
<silverlion> den == meinen 
<silverlion> kann mich gerne melden, wenn ich den mal etwas ausführlicher getestet habe
<swed1> Hallo, wie finde ich heraus, welche Version von privoxy bei mir installiert ist?
<sdx23> ein Paket? Dann apt-cache policy <paketname>
<stevieh> dpkg -l | grep paketname geht auch
<geser> wenn man weiß, wie das Paket heißt geht auch: dpkg -l $paketname
<elmargol> hmm 30byte/s wenn ich versuche dateien mit mtp zu kopieren :(
<koegs> danke für diese information, elmargol 
<BeautyoftheBeast> Hi, jemand hier das LPIC-1 Zertifikat besitzt?
<LetoThe2nd> BeautyoftheBeast: vielleicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic? ;)
<Rochvellon> LetoThe2nd> in einem chan, der nicht bevölkert ist?
<k1l_> Rochvellon: selbst wenn es in dem offtopic channel nur eine person gäbe, hier ist es nicht angebracht.
<TorbenTobt> hi
<TorbenTobt> in Xubuntu fehlt Software-aktualisierungen oder?
<TorbenTobt> ich kanns nicht finden
<TorbenTobt> einer da?
<Minipluto> hier sind viele :)
<TorbenTobt> ja woran liegts?
<Minipluto> dass du zu ungeduldig bist?
<TorbenTobt> jaa ich hab keine zeit
<Minipluto> dann würd ich dir empfehlen, es solange mit sudo apt-get upgrade probieren
<TorbenTobt> ach ich geh woanders fragen 
<TorbenTobt> ja dist-upgrade aber da sist nicht so schön wie grafisch
<TorbenTobt> ausserdem ist grafisch komfortabler
<Minipluto> das hat mit dist-upgrade aber nicht viel zu tun
<TorbenTobt> ich mein das ist doch ein bug wenn software aktualisierungen fehlt
<Minipluto> dann musst du dich wohl gedulden, bis jemand drauf aufmerksam wird, der sich mit Xubuntu auskennt und dir weiterhelfen möchte
<TorbenTobt> am anfang poppte da oben ja was hier von wegen es sind aktualisierungen verfügbar aber hab ich software aktualisierungen im menu gesucht nicht gefunden
<TorbenTobt> vielleicht kommt das in xubuntu in 13.04 ja jetzt nur noch wenn wirklich updates da sind und man kann nicht mehr selber mal gucken ob da mal wieder was neues ist
<TorbenTobt> ?
<TorbenTobt> denk ich mir so denn anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären 
<Minipluto> fände ich ziemlich seltsam
<TorbenTobt> da sist ja auch seltsam
<TorbenTobt> vielleicht hat einer xubuntu und kann da mitreden
<TorbenTobt> xubuntu haben doch bestimmt auch ein paar hier
<LetoThe2nd> wie bring ich kaffeine dazu, mir die jetzt unverschlüsselten dvb-c sender zu geben? die integriert angebotene liste für meinen netzanbieter ist etwas, sagen wir, angestaubt (2011)
<Minipluto> TorbenTobt: sieht so aus als gab es (zumindest in Xubuntu 12.10) einen Bug, wo das Icon zum update-manager im Menü nicht angezeigt wurde: http://osdir.com/ml/xubuntu-users/2012-11/msg00131.html
<koegs> TorbenTobt: ich finde zumindest in 12.10 die Software-Aktualisierungen in den Einstellungen
<TorbenTobt> ja scheint wohl in 13.04 acuh so zu sein
<TorbenTobt> achso in den einstellungen ah da ist es ja auch in 13.04omg danke
<PostscriptP> Hy jemand da der sich mit Zarafa und Postfix auskennt? Bräuchte etwas Hilfe.
<Commander_Cody> its a very very noobish question, but always when I try to install a tar.gz package, i dont get further then to configure (that fails just as make and make install)
<Commander_Cody> If u wish, I give u step by step what I do
<jokrebel> !german > Commander_Cody
<kubine> Commander_Cody: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<Commander_Cody> deutsch geht auch
<Commander_Cody> ich komme bei der installation eines tar.gz files nie zu 'make' oder 'make install'
<Commander_Cody> nur das entpacken funktioniert. irgendeine pfadangabe stimmt da nicht
<jokrebel> Commander_Cody: Soweit ich weis wär checkinstall sowieso viel besser
<k1l> welche software soll installiert werden. welches ubuntu genau? welche fehlermeldung etc
<Commander_Cody> jokrebel: ich gebe einfach mal alles durch was ich so tue (warte einen momement auf paste)
<jokrebel> Commander_Cody: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Commander_Cody> jokrebel: kenne ich, versagt aber irgendwie bei mir
<Commander_Cody> müsste wahrscheinlich einfach wissen, wo der syntaxfehler liegt
<brainwash> jokrebel: wie hilft denn checkinstall, wenn er nicht zum letzten schritt (install) kommt?
<Commander_Cody> warte, der paste ist in arbeit
<Commander_Cody> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414852/
<kubine> Title: tar.gz installation (beispiel treiber) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Commander_Cody> ich sehe maximal einen packagebuild, dann ist aber laut terminal kein makefile vorhanden
<k1l> warum nimmst du nicht das PPA, was roccat-tools selber für ubuntu vorschlägt? https://launchpad.net/~berfenger/+archive/roccat
<kubine> Title: Roccat Tools : Arturo Casal (at launchpad.net)
<Commander_Cody> k1l: stimmt, habe ich übersehen
<Commander_Cody> ich würde trotzdem gerne wissen, wie ich das mit tar.gz mache (brauche ich sicher noch einige male)
<ring0> Commander_Cody, du willst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung und im speziellen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren lesen
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brainwash> Commander_Cody: welche fehler liefert denn "configure"? oder ist diese datei nicht vorhanden?
<brainwash> falls "CMakeLists.txt" vorhanden ist -> cmake
<brainwash> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CMake
<kubine> Title: CMake › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Commander_Cody> configure liefert in der regel gar nichts
<Commander_Cody> make liefert folgenden fehler:
<Commander_Cody> no rule to make target install. stop
<k1l> Commander_Cody: pack doch einfach mal den ganzen terminal output den du beim abarbeiten der wiki-kompilieren anleitung erhälst
<k1l> auch ist oft noch eine README dabei bei sp sourcecode. die heisst nicht umsonst readme :)
<Commander_Cody> in meinem fall nicht 
<k1l> dann gibts die da wo du das zeug her hast
<jokrebel> Commander_Cody: Und per PPA wär wohl tatsächlich der bessere Weg, wenn Du schon unbedingt Fremdsoftware in Deinem Ubuntu haben willst (was immer gewisse Gefahren mit sich bringt)
<Commander_Cody> jokrebel: werde mich wohl weiter schlau machen müssen. dürfte nicht schwer sein wenn es mir einmal klar ist
<jokrebel> Commander_Cody: Knall rein was Du willst, mach Dich aber früher oder später auf ein nicht mehr funktionierendes System gefasst.
<k1l> Commander_Cody: nochmal: pack mal den gesamten output samt commands aus dem terminal in einen pastebin
<Commander_Cody> ich dachte der paste reicht…
<Commander_Cody> kann aber noch mal eine bessere version nachlegen
<jokrebel> Commander_Cody: _komplett_ wär das beste
<Commander_Cody> weil ich nach dem start nichts mehr zustande bringe: hier ist alles:
<Commander_Cody> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414862/
<kubine> Title: pebkac tar.wz › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> …sehr umfangreich :-/
<Commander_Cody> mmh wenn man nicht weit kommt…
<Commander_Cody> entpacken kann ich es mit xfvz, aber es wird kein verzeichnis oder irgendetwas erstellt wo die datei dann landen könnte
<dAnjou> heißer tipp: tar entpackt auch ohne z oder j, einfach -xf
<Commander_Cody> dAnjou: ok
<Commander_Cody> aber ein verzeichnis kriege ich so nicht?
<Commander_Cody> ok, bin einen schritt weiter. ich muss das paket aus pkgbuild natürlich erstmal erstellen…
<koegs> wieso nimmt er nochmal nicht das ppa?
<brainwash> pkgbuild? was genau hast du heruntergeladen?
<Commander_Cody> vielleicht das falsche…
<Commander_Cody> koegs: werde das entpacken noch ein paar mal brauchen
<koegs> entpacken oder kompilieren?
<jokrebel> koegs: Weil man sein Ubuntu so doch noch viel schneller kaputt bekommt ;-)
<Commander_Cody> kompilieren ist genauer
<koegs> !checkinstall > Commander_Cody: lies dir das mal in ganzer Ruhe durch
<kubine> Commander_Cody: lies dir das mal in ganzer Ruhe durch: Informationen zu checkinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/checkinstall
<Commander_Cody> ende des tages werde ich dann klüger sein. scheint ja offensichtlich doch etwas komplizierter als ich dachte
<koegs> deswegen die empfehlung ppas zu nutzen, zumindest besser als selber kompilieren ohne zu wissen was man da tut
<Commander_Cody> in dem fall kann ich es machen
<Commander_Cody> pakete unter linux sollte ich aber trotzdem beherrschen
<koegs> ja, Pakete(!) installiert man in ubuntu mit apt-get oder dpkg, das ist was andere als Programme(!) selber zu kompilieren
<brainwash> mich würde aber dann noch die datei mit dem quellcode interessieren, um das eigentliche problem lösen zu können
<Commander_Cody> brainwash: 
<Commander_Cody> http://sourceforge.net/projects/roccat/files/
<kubine> Title: roccat - Browse Files at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<k1l> Commander_Cody: läuft make durch? hast du checkinstall danach genutzt?
<PostscriptP> jemand da der sich mit Zarafa und Postfix auskennt?
<Commander_Cody> k1l: hab gerade mal per paketprogramm extrahiert
<Commander_Cody> also ohne terminal extrahiert sodass auch das vz da ist
<brainwash> Commander_Cody: ehm, also ich finde da eine CMakeLists.txt
<Commander_Cody> mir fehlen offensichtlich pakete zur vollständigen installation
<brainwash> tar xvfj *.tar.bz2
<brainwash> geht also im terminal
<Commander_Cody> brainwash: in der bz2 datei?
<brainwash> Commander_Cody: du müsstest also cmake nutzen
<Commander_Cody> ok
<brainwash> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CMake
<kubine> Title: CMake › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PostscriptP> Kann sich das mal jemand anschauen und mir evtl helfen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697800/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> PostscriptP: mal ein ls -l /var/run/zarafa
<PostscriptP> dAnjou: srw-rw-rw- 1 root root 0 Mai 24 16:26 /var/run/zarafa
<ized> liebe leute! ich habe ein problem mit einer externen festplatte. diese wird ueber usb betrieben. die platte ist in einem 3.5" gehäuse untergebracht und ohne eigenes netzteil - also strom ueber usb.
<ized> auf der platte sind linux-system unter / und ein home-vz /home .. und ich glaube eine efi-partition.
<ized> ich kann sie zwar mounten, es wird allerdings kein inhalt angezeigt. :/
<ized> any ideas?!
<dreamon__> Ich kenne keine einzige Festplatte die 3.5" ist und ohne Netzteil betrieben werden könne.. ausser vielleicht eine SSD.
<dreamon__> Damit die Festplatte läuft.. braucht sie einen hohen Anlaufstrom. 12V und 5V.. das kann der USB nicht bieten.. der hat schon bei 2.5" HDDs probleme damit
<dreamon__> ized, Ich würde sagen du machst was falsch.
<ized> :) - 2.5" - sorry
<dreamon__> Ok. ;)
<ized> & ja - da sind daten drauf .. kann das an der zusätzlichen efi-partition leigen? diese wird auf dem intel-macbook benoetigt ...
<koegs> wie hast du sie denn gemountet?
<ized> normal mit mount "/dev sdb6 /media/usbhd" mit und ohne -t angabe, sowie mit pmount.
<ized> */dev/sdb6
<Minipluto> ized: an der EFI-Partition wird es eher nicht liegen. Das ist einfach eine kleine FAT-Partition. Hast du denn schon einen Defekt ausgeschlossen oder ist gerade das dein momentanes Ziel?
<ized> hmm - ich habe jetzt kein pruefprogramm laufen lassen - ich hatte im macbook auch keine fehlermeldungen oder aehnliches
<PostscriptP> Kurze Frage gibt es ne möglichkeit postfix und zarafa samt configuration vom system zu entfernen ohne neu auf zusetzen?
<ized> die verwunderung liegt in der tatsache, dass gemountet werden kann - jedoch auszer dem vz "lost and found" nichts angezeigt wird.
<maredebianum1> Hallo, ich brauche einen ping-daemon, der beim systemstart ein ping startet. Dachte an ein init-script, und kann auch einfach NAME= ping setzen und die Optionen dazu (DAEMON_ARGS), allerdings geht der daemon dann nicht in den Hintergrund. Weiß jemand, wie ich das erreiche? (ping ist ja kein typischer daemon, die treten ja gleich in den Hintergrund ab)
<jokrebel> hä?
<maredebianum1> Ich habe /etc/init.d/skeleton kopiert und will damit einfach einen ping starten (sobald netzwerk da ist)
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Warum nicht einfach ein script mit dem Ping-Befehl den Du willst und das dann beim hochfahren starten lassen?
<dAnjou> cronjob
<maredebianum1> cronjob schickt mails -> daher will ich ungern einen minütlichen, weiß aber auch nicht, wann die Kiste mal neugestartet wird...
<dAnjou> schickt nur mails, wenn was schiefgeht, soweit ich weiß
<maredebianum1> ich versuch noch mal mit nem extra script, hatte aber den eindruck, dass die pings dann nicht getötet werden bei restart. Momentchen.
<dAnjou> !cron > maredebianum1, das steht sogar hier
<kubine> maredebianum1, das steht sogar hier: Informationen zu Cron finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<dAnjou> */5 * * * * ping -c 1 www.google.de > /dev/null 2>&1
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Was genau willst Du denn _eigentlich_ erreichen. Hört sich schon seltsam an; vielleicht gibt es ja auch bessere Lösungen.
<maredebianum1> dAnjou: uh danke, nach dev/null hab ich im script auch gerade gelenkt. OK, gut fürn cronjob. jokrebel: Netzwerk/routing hier scheint kaputt, da kann ich aber nix dran machen. Die Kiste kann nicht geroutet werden nach Neustart. VMWare ESX, nicht meine Baustelle.
<maredebianum1> mal aus Interesse: 2>&1 kommt besser ans Ende? Ich hatte es vor der Umleitung nach /dev/null (tut auch)
<dAnjou> maredebianum1: die 2 muss wissen, wo die 1 hingeht
<dAnjou> maredebianum1: deswegen muss die 1 vor die 2
<dAnjou> > ist kurz für 1>
<maredebianum1> ich meinte, dass ich immer 2>&1 > /dev/null schreibe, nicht > /dev/null  2>&1. Es geht jedenfalls beides...
<maredebianum1> Also danke euch, mache es jetzt mit nem cronjob und hoffe, dass mein Kollege (der die cron-Mails bekommt) nicht vollgespammt wird ;)
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Und wenn doch vielleicht richtet er ja dann das "kaputte Netzwerk/routing"
<maredebianum1> jokrebel: Das ist wieder ein anderer, der ist erst Mo. wider da. Ticket ist raus.
<madel1> Atom-CPU mit 1 GiB RAM. Brauche ich no-PAE-Kernel? schadet no-PAE-Kernel?
<k1l> no-PAE ist doch eigentlich nur so uralt cpus. die atoms sollten das haben, iirc
<Funfood> ne, mein altes netbook mit atom hat kein pae
<maredebianum1> madel1: Atom läuft hier mit -pae (N270)
<k1l> oha
<maredebianum1> madel1: boote mal und schau einfach mit less /proc/cpuinfo nach...
<madel1> "32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual"
<madel1> klingt nach PAE...
<maredebianum1> madel1: schau in den flags
<madel1> ich hatte verunsichert den anderen probiert, als der Installer immer wieder einzufrieren schien.
<madel1> pae
<madel1> aber scheinbar braucht er an der Stelle einfach Zeit.
<maredebianum1> madel1: das scheint nur so, weil der atom (oder die SSD im eee) so langsam ist ;)
<madel1> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
<madel1> es braucht Ewigkeiten bis der nächste Ladebalken zu laufen beginnt
<madel1> es scheinen keine HD-Zugriffe stattzufinden
<madel1> aso - der Atom - ja, vielleicht.
<madel1> normal geht aber gleich der Lüfter, wenn er hart beschäftigt wird.
<maredebianum1> madel1: hm, war auch mehr ein Witz, aber ich habe wegen lahmer SSD schon Ewigkeiten gewartet. Terminal starten kann da schon mal 2 min. dauern.
<madel1> uh!
<madel1> na - vielleicht ist meiner etwas neuer...
<madel1> EeePC 900A
<madel1> wenn er auslagert wird's schlimm
<madel1> aber wenn man angepasst wirtschaftet kommt man mit dem GiB RAM auch einigermaßen klar - so für Bürokram und Bisschen Graphik
<maredebianum1> madel1: nu, der ist einer der ersten. Wenn da zwei SSDs drin sind (4GB + 4GB), dann sind die Zugriffszeiten auf der zweiten unterirdisch. Die erste ist OK für ein System.
<madel1> Klingt ja nach Designfehler. Ich hab' 8 GiB, aber ich glaube an einem Stück. Für mehr gibt's ja zum Glück SD-Karten.
<madel1> damit scheint das Problem bei mir Gott sei Dank nicht aufzutauchen
<xan__> hallo, ich versuche gerade von einem anderen PC über smb die Laufwerke zu mounten. ich bekomme die auch gemountet habe aber dann leider keine berechtigung. kann mir jemand einen tipp geben?
<maredebianum1> xan__: credentials?
<maredebianum1> xan__: bzw uid gid setzen
<xan__> versteh nicht recht
<xan__> auf welcher seite muss ich das einstellen? auf dem server und auf dem client?
<maredebianum1> xan__: der server muss natürlich eine freigabe haben, auf dem client gibt man dann das Mapping zu unix-Rechten an.cifs	noauto,users,username=user,password=geheim etc. man mount.cifs
<xan__> ja das mounten klappt ja aber ich habe dann keine rechte auf die daten
<maredebianum1> xan__: was sagt denn ls un mount?
<xan__> ls unmount?
<dAnjou> xan__: kannst auch aufm server einstellen, dass jeder alles darf
<maredebianum1> xan__: *und
<maredebianum1> xan__: ls /mountpoint/ und mount
<xan__> ahh ich seh grad andere haben keine zugriff. ich denke wenn ich das umstelle gehts ^^ aber wie mache ich das ? chmod -R 777 hab ich versucht dann hat nur der besitzer die rechte
<maredebianum1>  xan__: man cifs umask
<xan__> nee ich will ja die rechte von dem verzeichnis ändern
<maredebianum1> xan__: 1) der server muss es erlauben, 2) du musst die Rechte (mapping) beim mounten entsprechend setzen. uid=1000,gid=1000, umask=000 als optionen beim mounten. Windows Dateisysteme haben eben keine unix-Rechte.
<xan__> aber ich hab grad rechte geändert und das hat sich beim mounte ausgewirkt
<maredebianum1> xan__: was ist denn der server für einer, windows?
<xan__> ubuntu
<maredebianum1> xan__: also erstmal samba richtig konfigurieren ;) oder nfs nehmen.
<xan__> funktioniert doch 
<xan__> nur die rechte nicht
<maredebianum1> xan__: ja was steht denn jetzt in deiner samba Konfig und wie meinst du müsste es sein. ERstmal, wie ist es jetzt?
<naruto1> hallo leute
<naruto1> ich habe ein 64bit ubuntu 12.04 LTS system hier laufen
<naruto1> habe aus der virtualbox seite das neuste virtualbox gezogen, natürlich 64 bit version
<naruto1> aber ich kann keine mehreren cpus freischalten
<naruto1> hat einer von euch eine idee?
<maredebianum1> naruto1: seit wann muss man die freischalten?
<naruto1> ich kann windows7 64 bit nicht installieren
<naruto1> der sagt dort das mein system 64 bit nicht unterstüzt
<maredebianum1> naruto1: falsches forum für w7, schau unter linux in /proc/cpuinfo
<koegs> naruto1: unterstützt deine CPU überhaupt VT-x/AMD-V?
<naruto1> also ich habe ein 64 bit system
<naruto1> und installieren kann ich dort alles, bis auf die 64 bit version von windows
<naruto1> ich bekomme in virtualbox 4 kerne angeboten 
<naruto1> aber kann nur auf 1 hochgehen
<naruto1> und wenn ich eine neue maschine hinzufüge, wird mir windows7 64 bit aus der OS liste nicht angeboten
<maredebianum1> naruto1: also virtualisierung, das ist was anderes
<xan__> http://pastebin.com/uaKkszRT
<kubine> Title: [storage] comment = Public Share path = /srv/storage browseable = - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> naruto1: wie wäre es, wenn du meine Frage beantwortest bzw. selber überprüfst?
<koegs> ohne VT-X/AMD-V wird das nix mit 64bit Windows und/oder Multi-CPU
<xan__> maredebianum1: also das ist das verzeichnis was ich freigebe
<naruto1> meine cpu: http://pastebin.com/NDicPsa5
<kubine> Title: processor : 0 vendor_id : GenuineIntel cpu family : 6 model : 23 model name - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<maredebianum1> xan__: könnte sein, dass die maske falsch ist, da muss man 7-x rechnen (7 sind die bits, die dann nicht erlaubt sind), bitte noch mal doku gucken
<koegs> naruto1: ich bin heute mal so nett http://ark.intel.com/de/products/42925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4500-1M-Cache-2_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<kubine> Title: ARK | Intel Pentium Processor T4500 (1M Cache, 2.30 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) (at ark.intel.com)
<naruto1> koegs: also virtualisierung nicht möglich heißt ich kann nur windows7 32bit installieren?
<maredebianum1> xan__: also maske ist wohl ok so, wie sind denn die Rechte auf /srv/storage, evtl. zu restriktiv/root only?
<koegs> naruto1: korrekt
<naruto1> vielen dank jungs
<naruto1> und ich beklopter hund installiere die version aus der seite, da hat die version aus den repros gereicht :P
<naruto1> vielen dank nochmals koegs und gute nacht :)
<ebuneccar> hallo zusammen gibt es den HPLIP auch auf deutsch
<Rochvellon> nicht, dass ich wüsste
<ebuneccar> ok
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-25
<noocode> guten morgen
<madel1> noocode: danke
<jokrebel> Jemand ne Idee zu http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699856/ Bekomme meine X10-Fernbedienung nicht zum laufen.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gerhard> Hi, wie stelle ich unter gnome3 ein, dass die selben Fenster aufgehen, die be der letzten Sitzung offen waren?
<kultviech> ich hab dateien die heißen z.b. *.A.odt *.ADF.odt oder *.DAL.odt, wie kann ich mit regex die finden die zwischen dem vorletzten Punkt und am Ende .odt ein A beinhalten?
<jokrebel> gerhard: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart#Fuer-aktuellen-Benutzer
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gerhard> Danker, werde mal nachsehen.
<gerhard> jokroebel, was passiert wenn Du sudo invoke-rc.d lirc stop eingibst?
<gerhard> Normalerweise ist das ein bug-report für den maintainer des Pakets.
<jokrebel> sudo invoke-rc.d lirc stop -> /etc/init.d/lirc: 4: /etc/lirc/hardware.conf: Syntax error: "(" unexpecte dinvoke-rc.d: initscript lirc, action "stop" failed.
<gerhard> Probiere mal sudo dpkg -i force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gerhard> Ooops, ok. Dann sed -n 2,5p /etc/init.d/lirc
<gerhard> Schau halt nach einer nicht geschlossenen Klammer im init-script
<stevieh> kultviech: regexe muss man selber machen ;-)
<gerhard> .*\..*[A]{1}.*\.odt oder so ...
<jokrebel> gerhard: sudo dpkg -i force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb läuft auch schief
<gerhard> ah, da fehlen die '--' --force-all
<gerhard> klappt aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht...
<jokrebel> genau
<gerhard> Du solltest dass initscript derart temporär anpassen, dass stop den exit-Wert 0 abliefert.
<jokrebel> Hier die Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699903/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gerhard> Oder den Fehler finden, z.b. inde Du nach Zeile 2 +x einträgst. Oder dpkg -i -D163 --force-all verwenden.
<jokrebel> oO
<gerhard> Paste bitte mal das init-script lirc und die hardware.conf
<cato> Hi, was ist denn ein schneller/schlanker mp3-player mit datenbank-support?
<cato> möglichst ohne kde/gnome-anbindung
<gerhard> cddb?
<gerhard> mpd?
<ring0> kann man in xchat irgendwie die höhe der channels im channel switcher anpassen? gibt zwar die option "smaller text" für den channel switcher, dann wird aber nur die schrift kleiner, die höhe bleibt die gleiche :)
<gerhard> cato, dazu ncmpc
<cato> der client sollte windows-dau-bedienbar sein. hab nen recht alten rechner mit fluxbox drauf
<gerhard>  apt-cache search music player daemon Client 
<gerhard> qt, gtk+ ?
<jokrebel> gerhard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699934/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gerhard> jokroebel, liefert -D163 etwas mehr Info's? Hast Du versucht das initscript lirc mit einer Zeile  +x zu versehen und die Ausgabe überprüft?
<stevieh> cato: was ist den datenbank support beim mp3 player?
<gerhard> Ich nehme an cddb
<stevieh> cddb hat mit mp3 ungefähr gar nix zu tun.
<gerhard> Aber ich frage mich das auch
<cato> nein, dass der die mp3s halt nach artist usw indiziert und darstellt
<jokrebel> gerhard: Wenn ich nur wüsste was Du damit meinst :-D
<cato> halt nicht dateibasiert
<gerhard> Meinst Du playlists?
<stevieh> cato: aha, du meinst ein mp3 player, der id3 tags unterstützt? Das können so ziemlich alle. optisch schick mit cover sind z.B. quodlibet und gmusicbrowser
<gerhard> jokroebel, $EDITOR /etc/init.d/lirc +x in neuer Zeile einfügen (ab dem shebang
<gerhard> stevieh, Ohne KDE oder gnome
<stevieh> gerhard: k.a. was die nehmen.
<jokrebel> gerhard: äh? Ich füge in /etc/init.d/lirc unterhalb von #! /bin/sh eine Zeile ein, in die ich einfach nur +x schreibe?
<gerhard> Stimmt, gstreamer und gtk implizieren nicht unbedingt gnome.
<gerhard> Ja, die bash gibt dann Infos zur Abarbeitung aus.
<jokrebel> gerhard: Wenn ich das richtig seher erscheint dann beim installationsversuch nur ein zusätliches "/etc/init.d/lirc: 2: /etc/init.d/lirc: +x: not found"
<stevieh> mp3 und id3 tags und cover und alles schick haben ist echt ne wissenschaft für sich
<stevieh> ups, ist ja hier nicht offtopic ;-)
<gerhard> jokroebel, sorry es muss `set +x` heißen
<jokrebel> gerhard: Und nun? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699971/
<gerhard> jokrebel, Ooops,  set -x, ich habe - für anshalten des trace mit + für ausscvhalten des trace verwechselt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gerhard> help set
<gerhard> -x  Print commands and their arguments as they are executed.
<gerhard> Using + rather than - causes these flags to be turned off. 
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> also? anstatt nur +x bzw. set +x muss da "set -x" hin?
<gerhard> Wie gesagt, Du könntest Die beiden Dateien auch pasten.
<jokrebel> habe ich?
<gerhard> Ja `set -x`
<jokrebel> gerhard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699934/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gerhard> http://noqqe.de/blog/2010/10/24/bash-minimal-bash-debug/
<kubine> Title: Bash | minimal-bash-debug - noqqe.de (at noqqe.de)
<gerhard> REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)"/REMOTE='ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)'
<gerhard> Mach da mal Single quotes hin.
<jokrebel> gerhard: Mit wem redest Du grad?
<gerhard> Mit Dir, das kommt aus Deinem Paste. Zeile 4 in der hardware.conf
<jokrebel> ah
<jokrebel> gerhard: Das Problem scheint ja die Klammer um userspace zu sein, oder? Da mach ich dann ein ....'(userspace)'".... draus?
<gerhard> Das Problem ist eher das verschachtelte quoting "text"text"text" das eher "text'text'text" sein sollte.
<gerhard> So interpretiert die bash die Klammer, denke ich.
<gerhard> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)" II RF Remote"
<gerhard> bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `('
<nevchen> tach
<gerhard> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE='ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)' II RF Remote"
<gerhard> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ echo $REMOTE
<gerhard> ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE='ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)' II RF Remote
<beaver74> sieht gut aus :)
<gerhard> Oder Du maskierst die eingebetteten (nested) doublequotes: \"
<gerhard> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE=\"ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)\" II RF Remote" 
<gerhard> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ echo $REMOTE
<gerhard> ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)" II RF Remote
<gerhard> <- jokrebel
<jokrebel> oh man. Klingt nach lernaufwand
<ring0> was willst eigentlich machen jokrebel?
<jokrebel> ring0: Eigentlich will ich nur, dass meine X10 Fernbedienung mit meinem PC der hauptsächlich als Fernsehersatz dient zusammenarbeitet ;-)
<gerhard> Ganz einfach: "text1"text2"text3" sieht die bash als text1 inquotes, text2 unquotiert, text3 quotiert. Das war so aber nie vom Programmierer beabsichtigt.
<ring0> jokrebel, über lirc?
<jokrebel> gerhard: Dann nehm ich einfach die Gänsefüßchen nach REMOTE= und am Zeilenende weg und alles wird gut?
<jokrebel> ring0: Warum nicht? Was wären bessere Vorschläge?
<ring0> jokrebel, ich hab das auch mal mit lirc realisiert. wüsste jetzt spontan auch nix anderes
<gerhard> Sondern "text1\"text2\"text3" d.h. text1\"text2\"text3 quotiert. Mit doublequotes interpretiert das die bash, womit die escap-zeichen (backlashes) wegfallen und text1"text2"text3 übrigbleiben. Die dann übrigbleibende Quotierung um text2, der die Klammern enthält, wird wegen der maskierung von der Bash nicht mehr interpretiert sondern als Variable übergeben.
<gerhard> So wurdev as beabsichtigt, aber leider nicht programmiert/geschrieben.
<gerhard> s/eurdev as/wurde das/
<bekks> gerhard: Das Verhalten der Bash war so beabsichtigt, und ist so dokumentiert.
<gerhard> jokoebel, dann wären die Leerzeichen nicht geschützt und würden in der bash umgebrochen
<gerhard> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ REMOTE=ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)" II RF Remote
<gerhard> I: Befehl nicht gefunden
<bekks> Und das ist nicht Ubuntuspezifisch an der Stelle ;)
<gerhard> genau so viel wie Du dafür hälst, bekks
<bekks> Ich halte es für überhaupt nicht ubuntuspezifisch.
<bekks> Wenn, dann geht hier um Spezifika der Bash.
<jokrebel> Was spricht dagegen alle " herausen zu lassen (ICH brauch die nicht)
<gerhard> Ja, siehst >Du, da hast Du Dir Deine rhetorische Frage schon selbst beantwortet.
<gerhard> gerhard@ubuntu:~$ REMOTE=ATI/NVidia/X10 I REMOTE=ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace) II RF Remote
<gerhard> bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `('
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn ich auf nem Ubuntu nach dem LIRC-Ubuntuusers-Wiki meine Fernbedienung zum laufen bekommen will und dabei Probleme auftauchen, weil irgend welche Script "unschön" sind bin ich hier falsch?
<bekks> Du besprichst hier gerade Syntaxprobleme mit Bash.
<bekks> Das ist wirklich keine BEsonderheit (Spezifika) von Ubuntu. :)
<gerhard> jokroebel, Ein bisschen mehr Eigeninitiative bitte. Außerdem hatte ich schon vorgeschlagen ein bugreport gegen lirc zu schreiben.
<gerhard> bekks lese bitte das backlog
<bekks> gerhard: Habe ich.
<bekks> Und ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung.
<gerhard> Ich bin weg, ist mir zu ignorant hier,
<jokrebel> ok - hab nun alle Klammer und " rausgenommen, hänge nun aber bei http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700070/ ---> Um nochmal von vorne zu schildern: Ich versuche meine X10 Fernbedienung per LIRC zum funktionieren zu bewegen.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Date oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ja! Nur wo bekomm ich die her?
<bekks> Schau ob das Verzeichnis existiert?
<jokrebel> bekks: Du meinst, es könnte helfen einfach ein Verzeichnis /lib/modules/3.2.0-44-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/lirc anzulegen (da es nicht existiert)?
<bekks> Ja, das könnte helfen.
<gerhard> Hi, jokrebel hat Dir bekks "support" nun geholfen? Das Problem zu lösen ohne über die Shell-Skripte des lircs-Pakets zu reden, um auch mal eine Rhetorische Frage zu benutzen? 
<gerhard> I: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<gerhard> Habt ihr 'I' dingfest machen können. scnr
<jokrebel> gerhard: Zumindest Zickt es nicht mehr schon bei der Installtion. Gehn tut es aber trotzdem noch nicht.
<gerhard> Ist ja auch klar, bei der Schlußfolgerung J"Date oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden." B" Schau ob das Verzeichnis existiert?" Die Zeile 4 in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf ist ja falsch quotiert. Leider ein Problem, dass Du unter #bash lösten solltest, da es ja kein spezifisches ubuntu Problem darstellt.
<gerhard> I: Befehl nicht gefunden. rührt von der unquotierten Zeile in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf die so von der Shell umgebrochen wird, die dann die zweite Zeile abarbeiten will, nämlich das 'I' nach dem ersten Leerzeichen. Ooops, das ist aber #bash...
<bekks> gerhard: Bis Du wiederkamst, kamen wir ganz gut ohne Dich klar.
<bekks> Aber mach Du ruhig weiter mit deinem Support.
<gerhard> Nee, kein Bock hier weiter zu supporten. Wie schon erwähnt zu viel Ignoranz und Blockwartmentalität von einigen Teilnehmern. 
<bekks> Dann lass es doch einfach, hier weiter zu sticheln.
<k1l_> gerhard: dein verhalten ist aber die feine art? na dann  geh mal ruhig!
<gerhard> Ja, ich habe mich halt 'angepasst' k1L, wie sagt man so schön: Wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es zurück.
<k1l_> gerhard: nur zum meckern ist der channel nicht gedacht. mehr sehe ich von dir hier nicht.
<gerhard> k1l_, Ich habe erst mit dem meckern angefangen nach dem bekks die ppostrm skripte der ubuntu Pakete als #bash Problem und ubuntu-unspezifisch gebrandmarkt hat
<gerhard> Aber Du hast recht. Ich lasse euch lieber unter euch.
<k1l_> mir ist egal welches kind im sandkasten welces förmchen zuerst hatte
<k1l_> du pöbelst sei du um 15:15 wiederkommen bist nur rum.
<k1l_> also ist deine intention eindeutig
<Sebastian2> lol
<IchGuckLive> Guten tag Frage  wie bekomme ich die interne  adresse des Parallelports raus  es ist bei mir nicht 0x378 
<IchGuckLive> im terminal 
<stevieh> hmm... evtl. lspci? aber eigentlich verwunderlich, dass es nicht 0x378 sein sollte...
<IchGuckLive> danke
<stevieh> eher mal im Bios schauen, ob der evtl. aus ist...
<jokrebel> Irgendwie dreh ich mich im Kreis bei dem Versuch meine Fernbedienung zum laufen zu bringen --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lir c/etc/init.d/lirc: 4: /etc/lirc/hardware.conf: Syntax error: "(" unexpecte dinvoke-rc.d: initscript lirc, action "stop" failed.
<bekks> Zeig doch mal die hardware.conf
<jokrebel> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700433/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> jokrebel: und dieses (userspace) haste mal weggelöscht?
<bekks> Ersetz Zeile 4 mal durch das hier: REMOTE="ATI/NVidia/X10 RF Remote (userspace)"
<stevieh> die Zeile 4 sieht eh recht kaputt aus
<jokrebel> bekks: Hatte das jetzt alles per Purge und so wieder repariert bekommen. Aber nach "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc" und dort dann der auswahl des (angeblichen richtigen) Setups bin ich wieder am Anfang angekommen.
<jokrebel> ok (dejavue?) nun kommt der Fehler von Zeile 4 nicht mehr, dafür aber http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700463/ wo ich auch schon mal vor Stunden war… :-/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ein Verzeichnis * lässt sich aber ja auch nicht einfach als fake anlegen…
<bekks> Dir fehlen Kernelmodule.
<bekks> Und der Pfad ist nun ein ganz anderer.
<jokrebel> bekks: Welche Kernelmodule fehlen denn da und wie komm ich an die? Und warum ist der Pfad ganz anders und was tue ich dagegen?
<NoiseFreak> moin
<NoiseFreak> kennt sich wer mit audacious aus?
<NoiseFreak> insbesondere internetradio
<dAnjou> !frag > NoiseFreak 
<kubine> NoiseFreak: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<jokrebel> keiner ne Idee was ich da noch installieren muss, dass das klapt mit der lirc-Installation?
<exogen> hoi, hab die Rechte für -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1540211 Mai 20 16:39 /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/weechat-curses gesetzt aber kann diese dennoch nicht mit normalen Nutzerrechten ausführen. Warum?
<dAnjou> exogen: /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/weechat-curses <-- was soll das sein?
<exogen> das ist die debug weechat-curses
<dAnjou> woher kommt das?
<stevieh> jokrebel: zeig noch mal den letzten pastebin link bitte
<dAnjou> exogen: und was is die fehlermeldung?
<jokrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700463/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> jokrebel:  lirc_dev lirc_atiusb die module hast du?
<exogen> dAnjou: hab die Pakete von der weechat stable ppa und hab nen Bug in der neuen WeeChat Version 0.4.1 und muss um dies zu debuggen weechat aus /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/weechat-curses starten.
<exogen> die Rechte waren dort vorher so gesetzt: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1540211 Mai 20 16:39 /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/weechat-curses
<jokrebel> stevieh: Das wären Pakets die zu installieren wären? Die kann ich mit apt-get install nicht finden.
<exogen> hab jetzt ein "chmod +rwx" gesetzt aber kommt die Meldung: bash: /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/weechat-curses: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.
<stevieh> jokrebel: lirc_dev hab ich bei meinem kernel dabei, aber weiss nicht, wo lirc_atiusb herkommt...
<stevieh> jokrebel: goggle mal nach "lirc_atiusb paket" mein netz hier ist zu lahm
<dAnjou> exogen: hmm, alles, was ich sagen kann, is, dass es keine rechteproblem mehr is ^^
<dAnjou> exogen: was sagt file zu der datei?
<exogen> einer ne Idee was es sein kann? 
<exogen> dAnjou: /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/weechat-curses: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xd144943348be8b6b86a33fe545b1f2f17cf5b19d, not stripped
<jokrebel> stevieh: _dev scheint geladen zu sein http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700774/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> exogen: uname -a?
<exogen> ich sehe eben bei dem normalen Pfad /usr/bin/weechat-curses steht: stripped
<exogen> Linux exogen 3.2.0-44-generic-pae #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 16 18:50:07 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<stevieh> jokrebel: hast du so nen usb empfänger? wie gesagt, google mal nach
<exogen> was ist dieses stripped?
<dAnjou> exogen: google, meine spontanen ideen sind alle
<dAnjou> alle alle
<exogen> na jut
<jokrebel> stevieh: Jein. An dieser Installtion war mal zeitweise ein DVB-T-USB-Adapter dran, 
<jokrebel> +a
<jokrebel> Nun ist aber nur noch eine analoge PCI-TV-Karte drin und eben ein X10 Fernbedienung (USB)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Und ich google mir seit Stunden die Finger wund ;-)
<jokrebel> Egal was ich beim Konfigurieren von LIRC auswähle; immer kommt eine Fehlermeldung:  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lir cfind: "/sys/class/rc/*/": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<jokrebel> Egal was ich beim Konfigurieren von LIRC auswähle; immer kommt eine Fehlermeldung:  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc --> find: "/sys/class/rc/*/": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<speckmade> NetworkManager frägt nach Superrechten, um eine Drahtlosverbindung aufzubauen
<jokrebel> speckmade: Nicht eher nach dem Schlüsselbundkennwort?
<speckmade> dieser Aufbau schlägt fehl, der Kennwortdialog poppt mir wieder und wieder entgegen
<speckmade> nein
<speckmade> habe ich nicht.
<jokrebel> speckmade: Du nutzt Passwortloses Login?
<speckmade> eine andere Verbindung (zu anderer Basisstation) wird ohne weiteres aufgebaut
<speckmade> Login ins Netzwerk läuft mit Kennwort aus Schlüsselbund
<speckmade> aber der Schlüsselbund hat kein Kennwort
<speckmade> (hab' FDE)
<jokrebel> Na wenn es das nicht sein sollte hat sich was anderes verbogen (Rechte?) …was ist FDE?
<speckmade> full disk encryption
<speckmade> die Begründung, die die Kennwortabfrage liefert, erzählt von "org.freedesktop.networkmanager.settings.modify.system"
<speckmade> Google sagt, dass sich da schon mehr Leute gewundert haben
<speckmade> ist wohl der neue NM 0.9
<jokrebel> oh Gott - ein Verschlüsselungsfantiker; na bin ich dann raus…
<jokrebel> +a
<speckmade> mein eigentliches Problem ist, dass die Verbindung nicht zustande kommt
<speckmade> und mich wundert, dass die andere zustande kommt - ohne die Abfrage.
<speckmade> ich wüsste nicht, was das mit der FDE zu tun hat.
<speckmade> ist halt ein größerer Schlüsselbund...
<ChrisSc1> Hallo zusammen
<ChrisSc1> ich versuche gerade meine pci-e Karte mit seriellen ports zum laufen zu bekommen, und komme da nicht weiter
<ChrisSc1> lspci erkennt die karte als  Serial controller: NetMos Technology PCIe 9901 Multi-I/O Controller
<ChrisSc1> soweit ich es bisher verstanden habe muss dafür das module serial geladen sein, aber das finde ich nicht
<ChrisSc1> lsmod | grep serial gibt nix aus
<speckmade> mit 12.10 konnte ich mich verbinden
<jokrebel> speckmade: Die Standardprobleme (Kanal höher als 11; WPA/WPA2-Hybrid-Einstellung; WLAN-Standard-Einstellung (802.xxy; Passwort mit Sonder/Leer/wasauchimmer-Zeichen) bereits ausgeschlossen?
<jokrebel> speckmade: Und vielleicht auch noch ne gegenprobe in umgekehrter Richtung testen. (Nicht nur kann ich auf andere Netzwerke zugreifen. Sondern auch: Kann ich mit anderen Geräten auf diesen Router konnekten)
<speckmade> Das Ding ist ja, dass es gestern noch ging, bevor ich raring aufgespielt habe.
<speckmade> also in genau dieser Konstallation
<speckmade> jokrebel: aber ich versuche jetzt mal noch alles zu prüfen, was Du als "Standardprobleme" listest
<jokrebel> speckmade: Wär grade nach nem Distributions-Upgrade (?) nichts neues.
<speckmade1> jokrebel: Aus irgendeinem Grund war ein anderes Kennwort gesetzt. Sollte mir vielleicht auch zu denken geben, aber ist ein anderes Problem. :-)
<jokrebel> speckmade1: Na Hauptsache - "Problem gelöst"
<speckmade1> irgendwo habe ich eben auch einen Bugreport zu der Superrechte-Passwortabfrage gesehen, der auch als "gelöst" markiert war...
<speckmade1> vielleicht löst sich das Problem dann in Zukunft auch wieder auf, wenn die Fixes bei uns ankommen.
<speckmade1> ja - prima, danke.
<jokrebel> So - nach Stundenlangem rumexpirimentieren reagiert xawtv zumindest schon mal (wieder!) auf die Zifferntasten (aber halt nur einfach -> sprich: die Kanäle oberhalb von 9 sind (wieder/immernoch) nicht erreichbar. Auch Lautstärke, Programm + & - und so weiter klappen nicht. Aber zumindest hab ich wieder die Ausgangssituation. Weis nur immer noch nicht, wie ich denn jetzt wenigstens Laut/Leise, Programm rauf/runter und vielleicht noch shutdown ans 
<jokrebel> laufen bekomme.
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> jedes mal wenn nen neuer kernel isntalliert wird, meckert virtualbox rum, dass der kernel driver nicht installiert ist
<subz3r0> muss dann immer "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" durchführen damit ich die vms wieder starten kann
<ppq> ist bei mir auch jedes mal so. keine ahnung warum. ein 'dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-4.2' fixt das 
<subz3r0> hab nun vbox mal deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert(nutze die v4.2, sources.list ne source hinzugefügt...)
<subz3r0> ppq: das ist aber erst seit einer weile so. vorher ging es ohne probleme
<subz3r0> merkwürdig ist, dass er bei der installation von vbox nen fehler ausspuckt. und zwar
<subz3r0> "Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<subz3r0> File:  does not exist.
<subz3r0> "
<subz3r0> alleridngs hab ich mehrere dkms.conf files auf dem system
<subz3r0> mir wurde angeraten "virtualbox-dkms" zu installieren. allerdings wenn ich das mache, hab ich wieder die v4.1 auf dem system. kann es ja auch nicht sein, oder?
<subz3r0> ppq: wie lange hast du denn schon das problem? ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich es vor 3-4 kernel updates noch nicht hatte... lass es auch vor 5 kernel updates gewesen sein. aber das problem ist neu
<subz3r0> auch bei "dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-4.2" bekomme ich wieder "Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file. File not found"
<ppq> subz3r0: bei mir ist das eigentlich schon immer so. stört mich aber kaum
<subz3r0> ppq: interessant wäre ja zu wissen warum er das dkms.conf file nicht findet. denke mal da liegt der hase begraben
<jokrebel> hmhmhm - nun hab ich wie in http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Fernbedienung_-_USB_X10 beschrieben die lircd.conf erstellt und entsprechend bestückt. Nun gehen (wieder) noch nicht mal mehr die 9 Zifferntasten. Es ist zum Haare ausraufen… *seufz*
<kubine> Title: Fernbedienung - USB X10 – VDR Wiki (at www.vdr-wiki.de)
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> wie kann es sein, dass ich noch in /lib/modules einträge von kernels habe, die schon lange nicht mehr auf dem system sind?
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Weil Du sie falsch/unkomplett deinstalliert hast?
<subz3r0> naja wie üblich halt. sudo apt-get purge oder remove linux-image... und dann sudo apt-get purge oder remove linux-headers....
<subz3r0> verwunderlich ist, dass er von virtualbox da noch files drin hat
<subz3r0> ne idee wie ich das fixen kann, jokrebel?
<subz3r0> 3.2.0-38-generic  3.2.0-39-generic  3.2.0-40-generic  3.2.0-41-generic  3.2.0-43-generic  3.2.0-44-generic sind noch im /lib/modules
<subz3r0> allerdings sind nur noch 2 kernel drauf. der .43 und der .44
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Dann hast Du wohl .38 bis .41 _doch_ nicht korrekt/komplett entfernt. Such doch mal mit Synaptic nach "3.2.0-"
<subz3r0> auch unter /boot sehe ich nur noch den 43 und 44
<subz3r0> moment
<subz3r0> sind nur einträge von dem 43 und 44 drin im synaptic
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Vielleicht mal autoremove - clean - und - auto-clean versuchen. Ansonsten hast Du wohl wirklich beim entfernen was falsch gemacht IMHO.
<subz3r0> hab ich schon gemacht, clean, autoclean und autoremove
<subz3r0> bzw. mache ich das immer so wenn sich die kernels angesammelt haben. lasse meist dann 2-3 drauf von den neusten
<subz3r0> und was nu? :)
<subz3r0> einfach die dirs der nicht mehr existenten kerlen in /lib/modules purgen?
<subz3r0> kernel
<jokrebel> Also bei mir (ich heb zwar mehr als 2 auf) sind die "3.2.0xxx-yyy" in /lib/modules identisch mit dem was ich an Kernel hab und auch in /boot rumliegt.
<jokrebel> hmm, weis ich jetzt nicht ob das gut wär.
<subz3r0> es müssen bei mir auch immer exotische probleme sein. wenn denn mal was nicht stimmt ... bleh :D
 * jokrebel würde da lieber den umständlicheren Weg wählen und nochmals installieren um dann anschließend alles zusammen "richtig" zu entfernen.
<subz3r0> hab nu mal sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic gemacht
<subz3r0> danach reboot und versuche ihn wieder zu deinstallen. mal hoffen das /lib/modules/3.2.0-38-generic dann leer ist
<subz3r0> brb
<subz3r0> re
<subz3r0> so hab den kernel, header und header-generic installiert
<subz3r0> bei der installation von linux-headers-3.2.0-38-generic hat er gemeckert, dass er das dkms.conf file nicht finden kann
<subz3r0> ggf. mal dkms deinstallieren und neu installieren?
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> zumindest schon mal nen fehler gefunden
<subz3r0> dkms status gibt: nvidia-current, 304.88, 3.2.0-43-generic, x86_64: installedError! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<subz3r0> File:  does not exist.
<subz3r0>  
<subz3r0> werde den kernel mal deinstallieren
<subz3r0> jokrebel: hab den 3.2.0-38er kernel installiert und wieder deinstalliert
<subz3r0> der eintrag in /lib/modules ist immer noch da
<subz3r0> :(
<jokrebel> riecht immer noch nach "wurde halt nicht so wie soll entfernt"
<subz3r0> naja was heisst "wie es soll entfernt"?
<subz3r0> hab es dieses mal mit synaptic gemacht
<subz3r0> nach 3.2.0-38 gesucht und alles deinstalliert
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Nur weil Du es noch wieder installiert hast und _diesmal_ versucht hast, richt zu machen, muss das nicht klappen einen _alten_ Fehler zu beseitigen.
<subz3r0> also nochmal... dieses mal install ich den kernel mit synaptic und remove ihn auch damit dann
<subz3r0> jokrebel: das würde ja heissen, dass bei dem upgrade was falsch gelaufen ist. allerdings habe ich nicht einen einzigen kernel per hand installiert, sondern immer von system selbst upgraden lassen
<subz3r0> ausser halt gerade eben. aber ich versuchs ncoh mal mit synaptic komplett
<subz3r0> mekrwürdig ist auch, dass bei dem 38er nur einträge von virtualbox im /lib/modules sind
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Ich rede auch nicht von falsch installiert sondern eher von falsch entfernt (was dann Bruchstücke zurückließ)
<subz3r0> okay, aber was ist daran falsch per apt-get remove das image und die header zu deinstallen? viel falsch machen kann man da ja nicht? ;)
<subz3r0> hmm ne. ist immer noch da der eintrag. egal nun die hammer methode und rm -rf mit dem mist :p
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Wenn zB. etwas grad in Benutzung ist wird eine Deinstallation desselben nicht korrekt funktionieren könne. Was Da schief lief kann ich aber auch nur vermuten. (Vielleicht zu viel auf einmal ohne kompletten Neustart könnt ich mir da vorstellen)
<subz3r0> jokrebel: okay, das könnte stimmen. ich deinstalliere halt den rest in einem rutsch immer
<subz3r0> jokrebel: lasse dann 2-3 kernel immer drauf, der rest wird gelöscht
<subz3r0> jokrebel: hatte aber auch noch nie probleme der art zuvor. auf keinem system bisher :(
<jokrebel> …und dann noch der Neustart ein paar Tage hinausgeschoben, zwischendurch kommt vielleicht noch ein neuer Kernel über die Aktuallisierung. Hm. Nun - Uptime ist nicht alles…
<subz3r0> jokrebel: ne, ne. neustart mache ich dann immer... bzw shutdown der kiste und am nächsten tag dann halt neu starten
<subz3r0> wie reinitialisiere ich noch mal die liste? er findet mit "locate" noch einträge die nicht mehr vorhanden sind
<subz3r0> updatedb. habs chon :)
<subz3r0> reboot... :>
<andre> hi
<andre> hallo zusammen
<andre> ich teste gerade ubuntu13.04 - und bin tendenziell sehr positiv übverrascht... unity gefaellt mir sehr gut...
<andre> aber ich habe ein paar fragen
<andre> wie kann ich dem dateimanager die vorschau abgewoehnen, und wie kann ich einen einzelklick aktivieren?
<andre> und wie kann ich beim durchsuchen der quellen (erster button links oben) wenn ich unten "Applikationen" auswähle verhindern das mir wildfremde vorschlaege gemacht werden?
<andre> (also weitere vorschläge)
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-26
<NoiseFreak> moin hab nen problem mit mate meine panels sind weg wie bekomme ich die wieder?
<NoiseFreak> kennt sich jemand mit mate und cairo dock aus?
<ulmer> wo bleibt ubuntuusers.de :D
<apollo13> gleich wieder da
<ulmer> "im schlimmsten Fall erst morgen ;)" 
<apollo13> ja, weil wir zu faul sind das template anzupassen, es ist sonntag; macht doch was sinnvolles :þ
<ulmer> spamspamspam :D
<jokrebel> *räusper* wenn schon dann bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke.
<frink1> moin
<frink1> kennt jemand eine möglichkeit, nachträglich herauszufinden, ob ein paket zur standardinstallation gehörte? bei dokumentationen hat man ja manchmal das problem, dass man nicht mehr weiß, ob das programm von anfang an da war oder ob man es selbst nachinstalliert hat. 
<jokrebel> frink1: ein apt-cache show zeigt Dir aus welcher Quelle es kam. Ob das dann aber schon vorinstalliert war oder von Dir nachinstalliert wurde sieht man da aber glaub ich auch nicht.
<frink1> okay, danke. ich gucke mir mal gerade die ausgaben zu verschiedenen paketen an. 
<koegs_> frink1: guckst du dir die manifest-datei an, siehst du was standardmäßig dabei ist
<frink1> also bisher habe ich die info da noch nicht wirklich auffinden können. im prinzip müsste man ja eigentlich nur das installationsdatum abfragen. geht das irgendwie?
<frink1> @koegs_: danke, wo finde ich die?
<koegs_> frink1: als beispiel http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/13.04/
<kubine> Title: Index of /mirrors/ubuntu-releases/13.04/ (at ftp.uni-erlangen.de)
<frink1> ah, super. vielen dank!
<Harald523> Huhu! Kann mir ma wer helfen? Ich hab hier ne Festplatte, die wird nicht gescheit gemounted
<jokrebel> Harald523: Was verstehst Du unter "nicht gescheit"? Fehlermeldungen bitte nopasten.
<Harald523> Ich konnte auf das Volume im Thunar keine Dasteien kopieren
<Harald523> Hab die Platte in einem externen Dock, und normalerweise werden so Wechseldatenträger doch dann immer irgendwie in diesem /media-Ordner gemounted
<Harald523> aber ich habs jetzt einfach mit gparted ausgehängt und einfach neu formatiert, jetzt gehts wohl
<jokrebel> Harald523: Nur weil Du nicht darauf schreiben kannst muss es nicht gleich ein Mount-Problem (gewesen) sein. Vielleicht fehlten Dir ja nur die entsprechenden Schreibrechte.
<mirage_> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Ubuntu 12.04 beim neustarten.
<sdx23> mirage_: Wenn du Hilfe willst, solltest du etwas spezifischer fragen ;)
<jokrebel> mirage_: Das muss ja eine lange Geschichte werden ;-)
<mirage_> ok :) also, wenn ich meinen Laptop mit dem Akku hochfahre dann hängt Ubuntu beim 1. Booten (violettfarbener Hintergrund). Ich bin dann gezwungen das System per Einschaltknopf auszuschalten. Bei nächsten Boot kriege ich den Grub loader zu sehen und kann entscheiden was ich booten möchte. Wenn ich jetzt mit Enter Ubuntu hochfahren möchte, klappt es auf einmal. Ich habe die Vermutung, dass es mit einem zu schnellen neustart / herunterf
<mirage_> ahren geschieht. Als ob das System zwangs runter gefahren wird. Sry für diesen Roman ^^
<ppq> ich habe hier ein pdf, wo die seiten auf dem kopf stehen. wie drehe ich das am elegantesten um? evince und pdf-drucken mit der option "kopfstehendes hochformat" produziert, genau wie "hochformat", wieder auf dem kopf stehende seiten :( mit "convert datei.pdf -rotate 180 ausgabe.pdf" geht es zwar, aber die datei wird dabei doppelt so groß und unlesbar verschwommen - anscheinend wird da alles als bild gerendert
<sdx23> ppq: pdfmanipulate kennt rotate
<jokrebel> mirage_: Wer zwingt Dich erstmal zum drücken des Ausschaltknopfs? Da gäb es vorher noch ein paar Sachen, die man probiert haben sollte. zB. Reagieren die NUM/CAPS/etc. LEDs noch auf den entsprechenden Tastendruck. Klaptt ein wechseln auf ein Terminal mit STRG+ALT+F2; Und dann gäbe es auch noch Tastenkombinationen, die allemal einem "harten" Ausschalten per langem Powerknopddrücken zu bevorzugen ist.
<ppq> sdx23: das kannte ich gar nicht, danke :) ich unterschätze calibre immer wieder
<jokrebel> !magic_SysRQ > mirage_
<kubine> mirage_: Informationen zu Magic_SysRQ finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<ppq> sdx23: läuft. genau was ich suchte
<sdx23> ppq: feinfein :)
<mirage_> @jokrebel : NUM/Caps reagieren leider nicht. Ich werde mal versuchen ob ich in ein Terminal komme. Danke :)
<mirage_> @kubine : Danke für diesen Link :)
<kubine> mirage_: Gerne doch. .oO(Ich bin ein Bot)
<mirage_> Leider kein Erfolg gehabt. :(
<ppq> sdx23: huch, so ganz hat das wohl doch nicht geklappt. manche bilder (nicht alle, kopfkratz) sind immer noch falschrum
<jokrebel> mirage_: "wenn ich meinen Laptop mit dem Akku hochfahre dann hängt Ubuntu beim 1. Booten" bedeutet, dass das Problem _ohne_ Akku nur mit Netzteil _nicht_ auftritt?
<mirage_> das ist richtig jokrebel
<mirage_> und das ist auch das was ich nicht verstehe
<jokrebel> mirage_: Das hat vielleicht was mit den Energieoptionen zu tun. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<kubine> Title: Energiesparmodi mit ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mirage_> Auch wenn das Netzteil angeschlossen ist mit eingesetztem Akku, tritt dieses Problem auf. Bei der Nutzung nur mit dem Netzteil habe ich es noch nie gehabt.
<mirage_> Ich hatte mal danach gegoogelt und auch etwas über einen " Recordfail " gefunden. Das hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht.
<jokrebel> mirage_: Vielleicht mal mit verschiedenen Bootoptionen probieren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> mirage_: Zeig mal den Link den Du meinst.
<sdx23> ppq: interessant. Es gibt noch irgend größere pdf-Tool-Sammlung, deren Namen ich aber gerade vergessen hab.
<mirage_> @jokrebel : es ist nicht der selbe Link, aber die rede ist davon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979259
<kubine> Title: [ubu (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> mirage_: ich empfehl Dir trotzdem erstmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen - Damit dann vielleicht den Ubuntu-Screen abschalten und etwas gesprächiger machen (Debuglevel). Und natürlich könnte ein durchackern der LOGs auch nicht schaden. -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mirage_> @jokrebel vielen Dank für die Hilfe hier und die Links :) ich werde mich mal daran setzen. Nebenbei noch erwähnt, bei Ubuntu 13.04 entsteht dieses Problem nicht. Möglicherweise kommt es mit der Hardware besser klar.
<jokrebel> mirage_: Hab grad noch was interessantes gefunden, aber noch nich tganz gelesen http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/booten-haengt-vor-dem-anmeldebildschirm-aber-n/#post-5159567
<kubine> Title: Booten hängt vor dem Anmeldebildschirm, aber nicht immer. › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> mirage_: Aber auch da wird auf die erwähnten Bootoptionen verwiesen. Ist das denn auch mit ner LiveCD so?
<jokrebel> mirage_: Und - wie lang hast Du denn gewartet, ob er nicht doch noch fertig bootet?
<mirage_> Nein, mit einer LiveCD klappt auch alles wie es soll.
<mirage_> (Ein weiterer Versuch: beim E335 habe ich über die Optionen des Software Updaters den proprietären Grafik-Treiber aktiviert. Seither ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten.) Vielleicht liegt es ja auch bei mir daran
<jokrebel> mirage_: Wie gesagt. Alles Spekulationen. Logs durchsuchen; Kiste gesprächiger machen und den Bootsplash abschalten damit man sieht was sich tut und wo es klemmt…
<mirage_> Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich mal knappe 10 min. gewartet. Mein Laptop hat recht aktuelle Hardware verbaut und zusätzlich habe ich eine Samsung SSD rein gebaut.
<mirage_> @jokrebel vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Mühe :)
<jokrebel> mirage_: Gerne und viel Erfolg! Bei Fragen zu den Wiki-Artikel oder auch so einfach wieder hier herin stellen.
<alps> hi. ich hab folgende fehlermeldung bekommmen beim apt upgrade. Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.5.0-31.52_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<alps> ist beim zweiten mal aber fehlerfrei durchgelaufen
<alps> wie kommt sowas?
<sdx23> alps: Passiert. Womöglich wurde gerade der Mirror aktualisiert o.ä. Oder es war tatsächlich ein Übertragungsfehler.
<alps> achso
<alps> ich werd mal mirror einstellen. hab ich noch garnicht gemacht
<armin> moin
<armin> wir planen gerade nen vortrag auf der diesjährigen ubucon zu machen. über archlinux. mit bsd-shirts. und powerpoint-folien.
<armin> trooolloloooo
<bekks> Exakt. Trollollo.
<bekks> Als bitte in den OT damit.
<armin> mimimi
<armin> der ubuntu-stand war übrigens der einzige auf dem linuxtag, der ausreichend bier hatte. davon sollten sich die anderen wirklich mal ne scheibe abschneiden.
<bekks> !ot > armin 
<kubine> armin: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<armin> ach herrjeh
<armin> tschö :)
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte Dateien finden, welche zwischen 1.4 und 7.4 erstellt wurden. Wie stell ich das an? Kann man das mit find machen? Ich finde da im Moment dazu nichts.
<bekks> find -ctime ...
<dAnjou> swed1: auf englisch suchen
<swed1> aber mit ctime kann ich doch nur Dateien finden deren Erstellungsdatum x Tage zurückliegt. In meinem Fall ist das Start und Enddatum doch in der Vergangenheit. Oder versteh ich da was falsch
<musca> oder aktuelle c't S.172
<dAnjou> swed1: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+find+files+within+date+range
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at lmgtfy.com)
<dAnjou> nimm die blog-artikel oder stackexchange ergebnisse
<dAnjou> in den foren sucht man sich blöde nach dem letztendlich funktionierenden ergebnis
<bekks> swed1: Falsch. Mit ctime kann man auch suchen ob eine Datei älter oder jünger ist. Ebenso mit atime oder mtime.
<anorkat> Versuche gerade ein abgestürztes Ubuntu per Fernwartung zu retten. Weiß jemand, wie man den Teamviewer per Terminal zum laufen bekommt?
<bekks> ssh.
<bekks> Da braucht man kein Teamviewer.
<bekks> Und im Terminal kann Teamviewer per se nicht funktionieren.
<dAnjou> bzw. kann ihn selbst installieren :P
<anorkat> ist da noch viel zu konfigurieren, oder läuft das ootb?
<bekks> 14Das läuft im Terminal genau gar nicht.
<swed1> cool danke, find -newermt "28 May 2010" -not -newermt "30 May 2010" hat funktioniert
<anorkat> @bekks: Doch klar
<bekks> swed1: Achte auf die creation/modification/access time.
<bekks> anorkat: Mit welchem X Server denn, im Terminal? :>
<bekks> anorkat: ssh ist für sowas deutlich sinnvoller.
<anorkat> das glaube ich dir gerne. aber derjenige hat 0 ahnung von PCs und der teamviewer war wenigstens eingerichtet. Aber sie scheint nicht mal den zum laufen zu bringen. Sie hat keinen Anmeldebildschirm mehr, sondern nur die Konsole vor sich
<bekks> Ja, also kannst du Teamviewer vergessen.
<bekks> Weil der auf "bei ihr" aktuell gar nicht laufen kann.
<anorkat> mh okay
<bekks> Also bleibt nur noch ssh.
<anorkat> gut... gibt es irgendwo eine schritt für schritt anleitung, was die person auf der "anderen" seite tun muss, damit ich zugriff bekomme?
<bekks> ssh installieren und starten.
<anorkat> ok
<bekks> anorkat: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anorkat> bin schon dabei, es zu lesen
<anorkat> wie bekomme ich die ip adresse des rechners raus? also die externe?
<Andrea_> anorkat, hast du einen router
<anorkat> derjenige ja
<Andrea_> auf den router gehen und da nachschauen
<jokrebel> anorkat: Oder einfach im Browser zB. bei wieistmeineip.de nachschaun
<anorkat> ja hat geklappt 
<anorkat> @bekks: ich komme per ssh nicht drauf, habe benutzername@ipadresse eingegeben. da hängt ein router dazuwischen. was mache ich falsch?
<musca> Bist Du gerade auf dem Router, dann kannst Du auch gleich das Portforwarding einrichten.
<anorkat> @musca. nein, auf den router komme ich leider nicht
<SunTsu> Die Freuden des NAT
<jokrebel> anorkat: Beide Rechner hängen _hinterm_ Router im selben LAN?
<anorkat> @jokrebel: mein rechner nicht. ich versuche eine fernwartung zu starten
<SunTsu> anorkat: Dann muss Dein Bekannter Portforwarding einstellen, wie Andrea_ bereits sagte
<anorkat> mist
<Andrea_> hier /whois eingeben zigt auch die externe ip  ;)
<Andrea_> +e
<SunTsu> anorkat: Das ist zumindest leichter als dem/der Bekannten beizubringen eine Reverse-Shell an den Start zu kriegen, oder ein VPN zu Dir zu machen
<jokrebel> anorkat: Dann, wenn Du vom Internet aus auf den Client hinter nem Router zugreifen willst, wirst Du aber um eine entsprechende Konfiguration des vorgeschaltenen Routers nicht drumrumkommen.
<anorkat> ich habs befürchtet. meine hoffnung war halt der Teamviewer, weil der ootb funktioniert (ohne konfiguration des routers). Aber ich habe wohl keine Chance, den via terminal ans laufen zu bekommen?
<bekks> Das sage ich jetzt zim dritten Mal: Nein.
<anorkat> ;)
<bekks> Ohne X Server funktioniert Teamviewer nicht.
<musca> ohne grafische Oberfläche beisst der Teamviewer ins Leere.
<SunTsu> anorkat: Teamviewer funktioniert über einen Server an dem die Session bekannt gemacht wird - und, wie bekks sagt: Kein X, kein Teamviewer
<Andrea_> teamviewer , ist das nicht nur für windoze ?
<bekks> Andrea_: Nein.
<SunTsu> Andrea_: Gibt es für alle möglichen OSe
<musca> ja, die Linuxversion hat ein Wine dabei.
<anorkat> wenn ich die X.org configuration lösche, dann müsste der X doch eigentlich wieder funktionieren?
<bekks> anorkat: Nein.
<Andrea_> ok , thx, wieder etwas dazugelernt
<bekks> anorkat: Dateien löschen hilft in den allerwenigsten Fällen.
<anorkat> okay
<bekks> anorkat: Schau in die Logs, warum das Ding auf den Bauch fällt.
<jokrebel> anorkat: Lies lieber in den Logs was schif läuft.
<jokrebel> +e
<anorkat> da komme ich wie ran?
<bekks> cd /var/log/ zum Beispiel.
<bekks> Da gibts das Xorg.0.log
<SunTsu> anorkat: Hast Du einen SSH-Server der frei zugänglich ist? Dann könnte Dein(e) Bekannte eine SSH-Session mit Remote-PortForwarding aufmachen, die Du dann nutzt um auf den Server zu kommen. Ist zwar von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge, aber wenn das normale PortForwarding zuviel ist...
<SunTsu> bekks: Er will ja an den Rechner, er kommt nicht dran. Da kann er keine Logs lesen, egal wo die sind
<bekks> SunTsu: Er hat mich gefragt, wo die Logs sind.
<SunTsu> bekks: Nein, er fragte wie er rankommt
<SunTsu> weil: Kein Zugriff
<bekks> Kein Zugriff, keine Hilfe. Einfache Sache. :)
<SunTsu> bekks: Er versucht Remote-Help zu machen der mit wohl weiter weg ist und technisch unbegabt. 
<SunTsu> +"bei jemandem"
<anorkat> okay, logfiles lesen wird auch nichts -.-
<SunTsu> anorkat: Wie gesagt, SSH nutzen um einen Reverse-Tunnel zu bauen. ssh -R 2022:127.0.0.1:22 <user>@<DeinServer> - und dann machst Du ssh auf Port 2022 Deines Servers
<anorkat> habe leider keinen freien SSH-server. Mir bleibt also nix anderes übrig, als da mal selbst vorbeizufahren...
<anorkat> trotzdem danke für eure Geduld!
<bekks> "freier ssh server"?
<bekks> Was solln das sein?
<SunTsu> anorkat: Was meinst Du mit freien SSH-Server. Kannst Du doch Deine Kiste für nehmen, ich nehme an Du bekommst PortForwarding an Deinem Router hin
<anorkat> das stimmt schon. aber ich denke es wird für alle einfacher, wenn ich einfach selbst davor sitze =)
<bekks> Und was soll ein "freier ssh server" sein?
<SunTsu> anorkat: Dann richte für die Zukunft einfach ein OpenVPN zu Dir ein, das man nach Bedarf starten kann
<jokrebel> Wie soll ich mir das denn erklären? Ein Fernzugriff auf ein Laptop sagt mir Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04 (GNU/Linux 3.8.0-22-generic i686) * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com /New release '13.04' available .Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it. -> tue ich das kommt "keine neuen Freigaben gefunden.
<kubine> Title: Official Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Die Info, die du da siehst ist veraltet.
<jokrebel> bekks: Jo, seh ich auch so. Aber wie kommt das Terminal zu dieser Behauptung und wie treib ich das aus?
<bekks> Das liegt an der automatischen Suche nach Updates.
<jokrebel> kann man sich (wenn es per Klick nicht klappt, warum auch immer) per Terminal nur aus X ausloggen? Und wenn ja, wie?
<bekks> lightdm stoppen.
<jokrebel> Dann kommt aber nicht der Loginscreen
<jokrebel> bekks: und wenn ich dann lightdm wieder starte komm ich ohne Loginscreen wieder zu dem DE der klemmt. Würde aber über den Loginscreen gern auf ne andere DE wechseln.
<k1l_> lightdm restarten
<k1l_> ohne lightdm gibts auch keine xsession die stockt. weil lightdm beim restarten den xserver abklemmt
<k1l_> also nicht während eines updates machen
<jokrebel> k1l_: Mach ich ja nicht. Das Distributionsupgrade ist schon Tage (oder Wochen) her. Nur das ssh-terminal erzählt immern noch was von nem möglichen do-release-upgrade 8was aber schon lang [und komplett ohne Fehler] abgearbeitet wurde)
<k1l_> dann hat die motd wohl nen hänger
<bekks> jokrebel: Du kannst in lightdm die Session, sprich das DE, auswählen, dass du starten möchtest.
<jokrebel> Auch ein "restart lightdm" bringt mich leider ohne Loginscreen (bei dem ich ne andere DE wählen könnte) wieder zu dem (aktuell Gestörten) KDE.
<bekks> Dann deaktivier den Autologin.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und das mach ich wie wenn die GUI nicht funktioniert?
<k1l_> nutzt kubuntu überhaupt lightdm mittlerweile?
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ein lightdm stop hat es zumindes abgeschalten. Und das ist _keine_ Kubuntu-Installation sondern ein Ubuntu mit nachinstalliertem kubuntu.desktop.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ist Autologin denn überhaupt an?
<jokrebel> jo
<bekks> Dann guck halt mal nach, ob du kdm oder lightdm benutzt.,
<jokrebel> bekks: Habs in der GUI doch endlich bis dorthin geschaft und dort jetzt grad hoffentlich den Autologin von lightDM abgeschalten.
<AndChat|213761> Hi all
<AndChat|213761> Nutzt hier jemand eine fritzbox?
<TheInfinity> AndChat|213761: schon. und? :)
<k1l> AndChat|213761: warten wir jetzt auf handzeichen von jedem oder kommt da eine ubuntu frage zu? :)
<jokrebel> AndChat|213761: Bestimmt, aber stell Deine Frage (sofern Ubuntu-Bezug) einfach hier - ansonsten #ubuntu-deofftopic
<jokrebel> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<AndChat|213761> Wie kann ich den usb fernanschluß nutzen? Und gibts ein programm für ubuntu mit dem ich dann über die fritzbox faxen kann? Was dann natürlich über das ip tele geht?
<TheInfinity> AndChat|213761: schon mal gegoogelt: https://www.google.de/search?q=fritzbox+usb+fernanschluss+ubuntu&oq=fritzbox+usb+fernanschluss+ubuntu&aqs=chrome.0.57j0.6038j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 ?
<kubine> Title: fritzbox usb fernanschluss ubuntu - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<jokrebel> AndChat|213761: Du willst Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/ffgtk anschauen
<kubine> Title: ffgtk › FritzBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AndChat|213761> Auf avm.de finde ich alles für windows
<jokrebel> AndChat|213761: Und auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox
<kubine> Title: FritzBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> AndChat|213761: Unter Linux ist es eher unüblich (und meist nur der allerletzte Weg) etwas von den Herstellerseiten "runterzuladen und zu insatallieren" (das ist eher der Winwos-Weg - kehre ab davon <g>)
<AndChat|213761> Ok :)
<AndChat|213761> Haa... :) im wiki ist genau das was ich suche :)
<bekks> AndChat|213761: Du verwechselst da gerade irgendwie eine ganze Menge. :) Der USB Anschluss und seine Nutzung ist im Handbuch der Fritzbox beschrieben, Und wenn man faxt, dann immer analog, weil ISDN so gut wie tot ist, und man über IP nicht einfach so faxen kann. :)
<AndChat|213761> Ich danke euch :)
<AndChat|213761> Naja ich meine aber durch das netzwerk faxen
<bekks> Das kann man nicht.
<AndChat|213761> Pc -> netzwerk -> fritz.box -> faxempfänger
<bekks> Dazu brauchst du die entsprechende API auf dem Rechner.
<AndChat|213761> Also ohne modem im rechner usw
<AndChat|213761> Naja das meine ich ja, für win und mac gibts die
<TheInfinity> AndChat|213761: es gibt die software von fritz nicht für linux. nur eine alternative.
<TheInfinity> AndChat|213761: entweder du nimmst die im wiki beschriebene alternative oder du lässt es. :)
<AndChat|213761> Wenn die das gleiche macht reicht mir auch ne alternative
<AndChat|213761> Ist mir zu doof immer an den pc der frau zu gehen zum faxen weil es von mir nicht geht
<AndChat|213761> Sie hat win
<jokrebel> bekks: Quatsch - ISDN ist nach wie vor exisitent und Faxen darüber klappt mit ner Fritz!Box besser als über analog. Und auch über IP klappt Faxen meist hinreichend.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja? Dann versuch mal von mit ISDN ein Fax an ein non-ISDN-Fax zu schicken. Viel Glück.
<bekks> jokrebel: Und wie faxst du ohne API durchs NEtzwerk?
<AndChat|213761> Geht ohne probleme
 * jokrebel nutzt seine Fritzbox seit Jahren erfolgreich als Fax-Sende und -Empfangseinrichtung.
<bekks> AndChat|213761: Geht ohne API genau gar nicht, und ohne entsprechendes ISDN Fax, dass auch dazu in der Lage ist, analog-Faxe anzunehmen, geht auch das o.g. Faxen nicht.
<AndChat|213761> Also von isdn zu analog
<AndChat|213761> Haben auf der firma nen isdn faxserver mit ner fritz isdn karte und x nummer
<AndChat|213761> Zu mir nach hause faxen (analog) klappt 1a
<bekks> AndChat|213761: Fax-Server sind keine klassischen ISDN Faxe.
<AndChat|213761> Da läuft hylafax
<bekks> Ja, und damit ist das kein klassisches ISDN Fax. Weil es ein Faxserver ist.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn Du dem sendenden ISDN und dem empfangenden ISDN _nicht_ FAX sondern Kombigerät hinterlegst klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn ;-)
<bekks> jokrebel: Ganz genau. Lies was du schriebst, Sender und Empfänger sind in deinem Satz beide ISDN.
<AndChat|213761> bekks api? Ka ich gehe auf drucken, wähle das fax aus, und tada. Paar sek später habe ich den sendebericht im email fach
<bekks> Das nenn man FAX-API.
<AndChat|213761> Also der "faxdrucker"?
<bekks> Genau.
<AndChat|213761> Ok
<jokrebel> bekks: Glaubs einfach - mit Kombigerät am ISDN-Anschluß hinterlegt kann man auch jeden anaolgen erreichen/erreicht werden. Hab da schon seit Jahren immer wieder mal mit zu tun. 
<AndChat|213761> Wenn mich die alternativen unter meinem linux zum ziel bringen bin ich glücklich
<AndChat|213761> Ich danke euch
<mirja> hallo
<bekks> moin
<Paule> Guten Abend
<Paule> ich habe grade kubuntu 12.04 installiert, lief alles ohne Probleme, wenn ich jetzt jedoch starte kommt windows xp, das ich eigentlich in der Auswahl haben wollte
<bekks> Wohin hast du grub installiert?
<Paule> auf sda3
<Paule> dort wo auch die rootpartition ist
<bekks> Dann ist das Verhalten normal.
<bekks> Dein System bootet von sda und nicht von sda3.
<Paule> kann ich das beheben?
<bekks> !grub2
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> Ja, da :)
<Paule> ?
<bekks> Klick den Link mal an.
<Paule> also installiere ich jetzt grub2 nach sda
<Paule> oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<Paule> sieht mir grade nach mehr kaputt aus, mein home verzeichnis ist in der rrot partition...
<Paule> muss wohlo nochmal neu installieren
<bekks> Wieso?
<Paule> weil alles total verquer liegt
<bekks> Dazu muss man nicht neuinstallieren. Das kann man auch mit einer Livecd reparieren.
<Paule> naja nachdem ich das mit grub2 neu machen muss und dann nochmal alles aufräumen, da ist neu installieren wohl genauso schnell denke ich
<Rochvellon> nicht wirklich, denn du brauchst letztlich nur die Partition in ~/user einhängen.
<Rochvellon> bzw. in /home
<Paule> danke bin schon am installieren
<Paule> jetzt MIT Partitionstabelle auf sda
<Paule> Danke und schönen abend noch, ich hoffe es klappt dann
<bekks> Die Partitionstabelle ist immer auf sda
<Guest68488> Hallo noch mal, Paule hier
<Guest68488> Grub funktioniert jetzt jedoch kann ich meine Installation nicht bedienen, die Maus bewegt sich sehr zögernd und nach zwei drei klicken ist Schluss mit klicken
<Guest68488> in der Live-CD funktionierte das alles... Und jetzt ja auch
<Guest68488> Nur in dem Kubuntu das ich auf meiner Festplatte hab nicht
<Guest68488> keiner da?
<grossing> Morgens um 0:12h ist die Zahl derer, die eine Antwort wissen, ab und an etwas begrenzt
<grossing> und ein bissl Geduld ist im irc immer nötig
<Guest68488> ich dachte weils vorhin so schnell ging
<Guest68488> und das was ich jetzt hab ist auch echt komisch da es ja mit der Live-CD funktioniert
<crossfader> hi
<Guest68488> Hallo
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-19
<LupusE> g'morgen
<MasterOfDisaster> LupusE: selber morgen :-P
<ahs85> join #zarafa
<ahs85> Morgen ^^
<Loetmichel> dagt ma, weiss einer wo man einen treiber füür einen Olivetti D-copia 200MF herbekommt (für ubuntu 10.04)?
<Loetmichel> s/dagt/sagt
<dadrc> 10.04? Solltest du das nicht so langsam mal updaten?
<Loetmichel> dadrc: nicht meine entscheidung
<Loetmichel> ist LinuxCNC
<dadrc> Ohje
<Loetmichel> solange ich nicht genug fähigkeiten habe einen rtai-kernel für ein aktuelles zubauen bleint da das 10.04 drauf ;-)
<dadrc> Naja, die Serverkomponenten halten noch bis April '15.
<dadrc> Mein Italienisch ist mies, aber ich glaube, der hier sagt, mit dem Treiber für den HP Laserjet 5 läuft das Ding:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=325030
<Loetmichel> werden ich mal testen, danke
<Loetmichel> -n
<Loetmichel> dadrc: laserjet 5 wars nicht. druckt ein schwarzes bild tatt testseite
<dadrc> Schade.
<Loetmichel> jemand noch eine idee?
<_moep_> der is grad nicht da 
 * _moep_ hides
<micky> Hi.
<micky> Hab folgendes Problem: Ich will eine .deb Datei öffnen und bekomme die Meldung "ONly one software management tool is allowed to tun at the same time" Kann das damit zu tun haben dass es innerhalb einer VM ist?
<LupusE> micky: das hat damit zu tun, dass schon ein software managemeent prozess laeuft. also irgendwas, was auf die apt-llibary zurueck greift.
<LupusE> software-manager, muon, apt-get, aptitude, ... irgendwas halt.
<LupusE> das gibt eine lock file, und dann darf kein anderer software manager mehr.
<micky> hatte nachdem das problem zuerst auftrat neugestartet und jetzt tritt es direkt nach dem neustart auf. Kann das sein?
<LupusE> das kann sein. wenn ein software manager gestartet ist.
<dadrc> Wenn wirklich nichts mehr läuft, eventuell ein altes Lockfile
<LupusE> tipp: nutze immer den gleichen software manager und entferne nach moeglichkeit alle anderen.
<dadrc> Äh. Naja. Bitte nicht apt deinstallieren, weil du das Softwarecenter benutzt.
<LupusE> stimmt. das machen nur puristen.
<dadrc> Das macht vor allem das System kaputt :(
<Schnabeltierchen> apt löschen :D
<bullgard4> Schnabeltierchen: Bitte gib einem Anfänger seriösere Ratschläge als gerade diesen!
<LupusE> bullgard4: as war mein fehler. in dem kontext war es okay. das geht aber am ziel vorbei.
<LupusE> was noch konstruktiv waere: welcher software-maanger arbeitet denn als default  bei ubuntu?
<micky> sudo dpkg --configure -a   hat das problem gelöst anscheinend
<LupusE> micky: er hat das symtom behoben, nicht das problem. vermutlich hat eine abfrage beim update den prozess blockiert. schoener waere gewesen die frage zu beantworten.
<LupusE> '--configure - a' ist in der regel notwendig, wenn das system oder der prozess unerwartet stirbt.
<Schnabeltierchen> Bull, ich habe niemandem etwas vorgeschlagen, ich habe nur einen Vorschlag hier aufgefangen und ihn für lustig befunden.
<micky> "failed to completely install all dependencies -> To fix this run "duso apt-get install-f" Hab ich gemacht -> E: Invalid operation install-f
<LupusE> da fehlt ein leerzeichen.
<LupusE> -f ist ein schalter.
<micky> stimmt
<micky> danke
<micky> war kaum erkennbar...
<micky> gut chrome läuft.
<micky> Es wurde ja bemerkt, dass das Problem nur oberflächlich gelöst wurde. Was wäre nötig um es zu beheben?
<LupusE> geloesst wurde es komplett. nur der weg ist unschoen. die updates sollten in zukunft aber konsistent durchgefuehrt werden. nicht immer laeuft ein fehlgeschlagenes upgrade glimpflich ab.
<LupusE> loesung: wenn ein update sagt 'kann nur einmal laufen' den prozess suchen udn nciht durch neustart killen.
<micky> war eine neuinstallation, kein update..
<Schnabeltierchen> Mitwoch bin ich verplan :(
<Schnabeltierchen> argh falsches fenster..
<LupusE> installation/neuinstallation/update/purge/deinstallation/dist-upgrade/whatever.
<micky> verstehe
<micky> wenn das Problem das nächste mal auftriit also: Im task manager such nach apt* prozessen und killen?
<LupusE> software-manager suchen und nutzen. NICHT killen.
<LupusE> ist in der tat nicht immer mueglich. gerade wenn ein debconf dialog haengt auf einem versteckten fenster. aber man sollte das glueck nicht unnoetig provizieren.
<LupusE> wenn das dpkg index kaputt ist macht das aufraemen keinen spass mehr. gerade wenn die entsprechendne tools noch ncith installiert sind.
<micky> das heißt durch "sudo dpkg --configure -a" könnte was kaputt gehen?
<micky> software manager = software center?
<LupusE> nein, vorher. und '--configure -a' kann es evtl nicht reparieren.
<LupusE> software manager == software-manager/apt-get/aptitude/muon/whatever
<LupusE> ich weiss nicht wie die ganzen gui tools heissen. nutze ich zu selten.
<micky> ok
<micky> Danke
<Schnabeltierchen> Verdammt ist man, wenn man Probleme hat, die sich nicht erklären lassen, ala: Ist es möglich, ein Systemabbild von Ubuntu zu machen, bevor man es installiert/einrichtet?....
<dadrc> Bevor man es installiert? Wovon willst du dann ein Image machen?
<Schnabeltierchen> Von einem emmc speicher der dran hängt
<dadrc> ohje
<LupusE> Schnabeltierchen: das ist kein ubuntu-problem. das ist ein emmc problem.
<dadrc> Also, wahrscheinlich machbar, aber auf keinen Fall im Standard-Workflow für eine Ubuntu-Installation ;)
<Schnabeltierchen> Nie ist irgedwer zuständig... Ich würde auch immer auf meinen Kollegen verweisen :P
<dadrc> Wenn ich was wüsste, würd ich dir was sagen, aber ich hab da noch nie was in der Richtung gemacht
<dadrc> Bin mir auch nicht sicher, wozu das gut sein sollte.
<LupusE> da hier support freiwillig geleistet wird kannst du niemanden verurteilen. gegen einwurf kleiner scheine ist bestimmt jemand bereit dir auch entsprechend spezialisierten pre-install support zu leisten.
<LetoThe2nd> hrhrhr
<LetoThe2nd> Schnabeltierchen: BBB?
<Schnabeltierchen> LupusE nein halt, stop, nicht ernst nehmen, dass sollte ironie sein, deswegen extra der smiley hinten dran
<LupusE> damit ist es kein support. und ich bin raus.
<Schnabeltierchen> Also das mit dem Systemabbild machen sollte keine Ironie sein, nur dass ich es irgendwie krumm-nehmen würde, dass einer nicht helfen kann..
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt... BBB?
<Schnabeltierchen> BBB? Berliner Basketball Bund?
<LetoThe2nd> ne.
<Schnabeltierchen> nein, aber fast ^^
<Schnabeltierchen> odroid u3
<LetoThe2nd> Schnabeltierchen: na, dann frag doch vielleicht mal nen odroid-channel oder so :)
<LetoThe2nd> Schnabeltierchen: bei nem beagle hätt ich vllt. ein bisschen helfen können, aber bei odroid überhaupt nicht
<napcode> Schnabeltierchen: dd für das Abbild tut's nicht?
<Schnabeltierchen> Irgendwo muss man anfangen, ich hab jetzt einfach mal hier spekuliert, weil nen *buntu drauf läuft.
<LetoThe2nd> Schnabeltierchen: das ist soweit schon richtig. im prinzip ists auch einfach dd fürs lesen, flash_cp fürs schreiben. aber was die partitionierung etc. bei odroid für spezialitäten hat und auf was man aufpassen muss, weiss ich eben nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> und nein, die partitionierung von flashspeicher ist absolut _NICHT_ vergleichbar mit der von harddisks
<Schnabeltierchen> napcode ich versuche das systemabbild in einem möglichst ursprünglichen zustand abzufangen...
<napcode> Schnabeltierchen: mit normalen Spindeln klappt das per dd hevorragend :) bei emmcs weiß ich nicht, ob es da noch mehr braucht
<Schnabeltierchen> deswegen hab ich da son nen bisschen schiss, aber der sicherste weg wird wohl sein, den emmc speicher, an den micro-sd-adapter zu packen, den micro-sd-adapter dann in nen micro-sd-reader, den reader dann (per usb oder so) an den pc und per clonezilla o.ä. nen abbild ziehen...
<napcode> kannst sogar per netcat und dd die Abbilder direkt auf Rechner im Netzwerk spiegeln. 
<Schnabeltierchen> ich mag clonezilla, hab nen pxe server damit laufen :P
<Schnabeltierchen> dd ist mir suspekt... ausserdem bin ich noob und clonezilla hat wenigstens ein bisschen gui
<dadrc> Bei dd sollte man nur niemals if und of vertauschen
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich hab angst vor DD, weil es ein mächtiges tool ist...
<napcode> dadrc: hehe, ja das stimmt wohl
<Schnabeltierchen> *sich den spruch über mächtige doppel D bei frauen verkneif*
<napcode> dd ist in der Tat in jeder lebenslage "mächtig"
<Schnabeltierchen> und für Bootsektoren auf eMMC-Modulen nicht geeignet...
<Schnabeltierchen> laut Hersteller..
<LetoThe2nd> ich sagte ja, die odroid leute fragen :) ARM ist einfach ein bisschen ander.
<LetoThe2nd> s
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits - ich nutze Xubuntu 14.04, 64 bit und seit kurzem (habe PlayOnLinux + Anno1602 (wine) installiert, sonst nichts an was ich mich erinnern könnte) funktioniert mein Mausrad an meiner  Maus nicht mehr, am Touchpad aber prinzipiell schon. Woran kann das liegen und wie kann man es beheben?
<Gamoder_> xev meldet auch nichts wenn ich das Mausrad bewee
<dadrc> Geht die Maus denn an 'nem anderen Rechner?
<Gamoder_> Hab gerade keinen zur Verfügung, aber bis jetzt ist sie immer gegangen, der Klick in der Mitte geht auch
<dadrc> Kein xev ist halt echt ungünstig
<dadrc> Gamoder_, zieh mal die Maus ab, steck sie wieder an und guck, was `dmesg` dazu sagt
<Gamoder_> http://pastebin.com/WK7vQUHs
<dadrc> Kommt das hin=
<Gamoder_> was soll hinkommen?
<dadrc> Na, der Name der Maus, ist das das richtige Gerät?
<Gamoder_> Aso, ja
<Gamoder_> Das ist eine einfache Microsoft-Maus, also das passt
<dadrc> Das läuft aber nicht in einer VM, oder?
<Gamoder_> Nein, ist ein "echtes" System
<dadrc> Zeig mal deine Xorg.0.log, bitte
<Gamoder_> http://pastebin.com/4Qv3tdku
<dadrc> meh, wird erkannt. Und in xev passiert garnichts?
<Gamoder_> Nicht wenn ich das Mausrad bewege
<dadrc> Müsste eigentlich Klicks auf Buttons 4 und 5 produzieren
<Gamoder_> tut er aber nicht - Klicks auf andere Buttons erkennt er aber
<dadrc> Also, nach allem, was in deinen Logs steht, sendet die Maus auch nichts.
<dadrc> Der nächste Schritt wär jetz wirklich das Testen an 'nem anderen Rechner, mir fällt nichts besseres ein
<Gamoder_> Werde ich machen wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin
<losalamos> ich habe hier ein Drahtloses Headset, das über USB am PC angesteckt ist von Turtle Beach. Allerdings höre ich damit nur Test-Piepsen. 
<losalamos> sollte sowas von Haus aus gehen und es liegt nur am Pairing& Einstellungen oder liegt es an der Hardware selbst die nicht kompatibel ist?
<markus_> hallo, ich müsste eine PPD-datei anpassen bzw. von mac portieren nach linux
<markus_> nun frage ich mich wie ich unter linux einen druckauftrag in eine datei umleiten kann
<losalamos> ID 10f5:0242 Turtle Beach  wäre die Kennung vom lsusb, Netz war grad futsch
<tododoc> moin ich möchte ubuntu auf einem usb stick nutzen. ich habe jetzt ubuntu auf einem usb 3.0 stick installiert. Frage was ist empfohlen swap an oder aus?
<bullgard4> Swap an.
<sdx23> Swap aus. Swap auf einem USB-Stick will man nicht. Wenn die Maschine kaum Ram hat, hast du allerdings verloren.
<leszek> sdx23: dann lieber zram, schreibt swap auf ein komprimiertes ram laufwerk (on the fly). Dann darf man aber swapiness nicht runterschrauben, weil sonst ein engpass entsteht
<leszek>  / entstehen könnte
<dan-cer> Hallo! ich bin heute zum ersten Mal hier und möchte gern über okular sprechen. Geht das jetzt?
<sdx23> dan-cer: einfach fragen.
<dan-cer> OK. Ist geplant, mit hilfe von  okular nachträglich ein Inhaltsverzeichnis eines pdf-buches erstellen zu können? Dies ist Frage 1.
<leszek> dan-cer: Nein das ist in Okular nicht geplant. Es soll ein reiner Dokumentenbetrachter bleiben. Wenn das PDF allerdings ordentliche Überschriften gespeichert hat, wird eigentlich am linken rand neben den vorschaubildern auch ein inhaltsverzeichnis angezeigt
<dan-cer> Nachtrag: Bisher kann ich lesezeichen setzen. mit pdfxchangeviewer (windows-prog) kann ich zusätzlich Kapitel erstellen.
<dan-cer> Ich hab mehrfach pdfs runtergeladen mit überschriften, ohne das ein verzeichnis erstellt wurde.
<leszek> dan-cer: das pdf muss wie gesagt die grundstruktur bereits haben
<leszek> ansonsten geht es nicht
<dan-cer> gerade heute hab ich ein Buch mit etlichen Kapiteln und Unterkapiteln via xchangeviewer (wine) mit Inhaltsverzeichnis versehen. Automatisch war es nicht da.
<leszek> ja das ist schade dass es der ersteller des pdfs nicht bereits eingefügt hat
<dan-cer> ist es für die entwicklung von okular eine zu grosse nummer, ähnlich wie das setzen von lesezeichen halt auch Kapitel zu setzen?
<dan-cer> Mir gefällt halt okular ausgesprochen gut, ich freu mich auf jeden fall daß es das gibt!
<leszek> dan-cer: ich glaube bisher hat niemand den Entwicklern so einen Vorschlag unterbreitet. Du kannst es ja als Feature Request mal in den Bug Tracker von KDE (dort findest du dann okular als projekt) eintragen. Ob es aber etwas wird muss man schauen
<leszek> die derzeitigen Entwicklerressourcen liegen aber gerade bei KDE Frameworks 5 und Plasma Next, deshalb wird es wohl noch etwas dauern bis sich jmd. evtl. damit beschäftigen wird
<dan-cer> Du meinst  hier: Bugs and Wishes should be reported to the KDE bug tracker at http://bugs.kde.org.
<leszek> genau
<dan-cer> hatte ich vorm chatten versucht; gab keine verbindung komischerweise (broken link?)
<dan-cer> ok, ich probier es da - irgendwann wirds klappen. Hier noch eine weitere Frage: Wie kann ich eigene Stempel in okular integrieren?
<dan-cer> in ubuntuusers-forum habe ich diesen unbeantworteten thread dazu: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-neuen-stempel-in-okular-erstellen/
<dan-cer> auch Bugs and Wishes...?
<leszek> dan-cer: ich meine in den einstellungen zu kommentaren kann man neue stempel hinzufügen. Aber ich weiß nicht ganz genau ob man da frei etwas wählen kann
<dan-cer> ok, ich schau mal nach. vielleicht ist das ja neu hinzugekommen. Erstmal herzlichen dank!  Ex-Chat
<dan-cer> Hi! Noch eine Nachfrage bzw. info zu okular: Stempel hinzufügen geht, aber nur aus einer begrenzten Auswahl. Ich möchte eine Unterschrift als Stempel setzen. Frage (wahrscheinl. an Entwickler richten!): Läßt sich das erweitern Richtung eigenen stempel m. Titel + Bild hinzufügen?
<dan-cer> Ex-Chat
<p01nt3r> nabend. kann seit heute keinen stick mehr unter ubuntu 14.04 32bit beschreiben. der mountpunkt gehört mir aber er sagt mir, der stick sei schreibgeschützt? gestern gings noch.
<stevieh> da sind so kleine schieber dran ;-) 
<stevieh> aber ok. immer erstmal am besten in der shell nach den rechten schauen, mit mount schauen, wie es gemountet ist.
<p01nt3r> kann es sein, dass da irgendein update dran schuld ist (das evtl. fehlerhaft ist)?
<stevieh> klar
<p01nt3r> lol ich hirni hab keinen neustart gemacht nach den updates - geht wieder.
<agentsoul> weiß jemand Abhilfe? Idle Python 3.4.0 nimmt dieses Zeichen nicht an "^". Hier habe ich gedrückt die Taste "° ^" plus Leerzeichen und "^" erscheint in Idle kommt nur ein Leerzeichen. buuh
<Rochvellon> evtl. 2x ^ drücken? oder mit / oder so escapen?
<agentsoul> nee ist nicht in print oder so da muss nichts escaped werden, ich will da ja nicht ausgeben sondern in meinen Code schreiben
<ring0> läuft idle im terminal?
<ring0> dann könnte das tastaturlayout dort evtl. falsch sein
<agentsoul> ring0: nope und im Terminal funkt. die Taste auch
<agentsoul> naja copy and paste, erstmal aber n Zustand ist das nicht
<ubu_> moin
<ubu_> gibt es logfiles bei k3b wenn man flac konvertiert wie bei EAC?
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-20
<ubu_> jemand ne idee?
<ttyS3> hi, ich suche "Ubuntu" oder "Ubuntu-Gnome" (64) als "Alternate-Version" (mit der man die Root-Partition verschlüsseln kann).
<Rochvellon> ubuntu wird nur noch in den versionen server, lubuntu und minimal mit dem alternate-installer ausgeliefert
<Rochvellon> aber prinzipiell steht nichts dem entgegen, bspw. mit der minimal den rechner einzurichten und dann den entsprechenden desktop zu installieren
<ttyS3> hab eben den Hinweis ("ab Version 12.10") gefunden.
<ttyS3> ok
<ttyS3> Rochvellon: Ich hab die neue Version noch nicht probiert/geladen. Kann man vielleicht mit der ESC-Taste (bei Desktop-DVD) in den Text-Modus wechseln (wo Verschlüsselung möglich ist)?
<Rochvellon> aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man auch mit dem desktop-installer eine vollverschlüsselung durchführen. afaik geht das über lvm + verschlüsselung
<ttyS3> ok, dann probier ich's mal so. Und wenn das nicht geht, nehme ich die Minimal-/Server-Version.
<ttyS3> Danke :-)
<Rochvellon> jop, vollverschlüsselung geht auch mit dem desktop-installer. beachte bitte, dass /boot in eine eigene partition dabei muss, die nicht verschlüsselt ist
<ttyS3> jo, das mit der Boot-Partition wusste ich. Danke für den Hinweis.
<ttyS3> hmm, kann mich nicht mit dem (Bittorrent-)Tracker verbinden. Bin wohl hinter einer Firewall. Mal schauen, ob ich mehr herausfinde.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ahs85> morgen
<ahs85> ich möchte gerne einen Pixelserv auf einem virtuellen Device laufen lassen. Interface existiert, Skript habe ich angepasst. Allerdings sagt er mir, dass die Andresse bereits verwendet wird. Aber wovon? Apache habe ich bereits an das andere Interface gebunden.
<ahs85> Pixelserv: http://proxytunnel.sourceforge.net/pixelserv.php
<geser> schaue mal mit "sudo netstat -tlp" nach, welcher Prozess da den Port belegt
<ahs85> hey geser 
<ahs85> ich habs wohl gelöst
<ahs85> lag doch an Apache
<ahs85> ich habe das Binding nur in dem VirtualHost gemacht
<ahs85> nicht aber auch in der ports.conf
<ahs85> läuft jetzt
<ahs85> trotzdem danke
<ubu> moin
<ubu> jemand ne idee wie ich eine audio cd ins flac format bringen kann mit logfile und cue?
<swenzel> Hallo zusammen :) habe ein problem mit meinem neuen PC und der Aktuellen 14.04 version. Bei der frischen Installation lief noch alles gut aber nachdem der Softwareupdater lief habe ich probleme mit der Grafik und die Eingabe laggt...
<swenzel> Habe schon versucht die nvidia Treiber für meine GTX 760 zu installieren. Aber wegen den Grafikproblemen kann ich von der grafischen session aus keine konsolensession starten und von der rootshell aus hängt sich das installationsskript auf :/
<TheInfinity> swenzel: umm … du hast nicht den treiber manager verwendet sondern versucht die nvidia treiber direkt zu installieren, huh?
<swenzel> es gibt nen treiber manager? :D
<David1977> schau mal unter Systemeinstellungen und dann irgendwas mit "zusätzliche Treiber", wenn ich richtig liege
<David1977> Hatte ein ähnliches Grafikproblem nach dem Upgrade zu 14.04
<TheInfinity> swenzel: generelle regel unter ubuntu: wenn irgendwie möglich software aus den quellen nutzen. zeugs direkt vom hersteller macht meist gruseligen mist.
<swenzel> okay habs gefunden und funktioniert jetzt... hätte ich vorher schon gewusst dass das geht, hätte ich es auch gleich so gemacht :D naja wieder was gelernt
<swenzel> dankeschön :)
<bullgard4> Dienstag 27.05.2014 14.00 - 18.00 Uhr gibt es an der FU Berlin eine Ubuntu-Installationsparty.   Raum "Schirokko" in der Silberlaube (JK 26/139),   Habelschwerdter Allee 45, 14195 Berlin. Wie immer, gibt es ein passendes Extrablatt auf der ZEDAT-Homepage unter:   http://www.zedat.fu-berlin.de/Extrablatt_2014-05-19_Ubuntu-Install-Party
<Robert_Zenz> Ist es wirklich notwendig die Themes nach ~/.config/gtk-3.0 zu kopieren wenn man nicht Gnome verwendet?
<Rochvellon> eth0 wird schon wieder nicht aufgeweckt. lspci, dmesg & lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7493935/
<Rochvellon> *nach s2d
<ubu__> jemand ne idee wie ich eine audio cd ins flac format bringen kann mit logfile und cue?
<Robert_Zenz> ubu__, erstens, definiere log file. Zweitens, ist cue nicht eine INdex-Dtaei fuer images?
<ppq> ubu__, xfca kann das ganz gut
<Rochvellon> ubu__: schau dir mal http://code.google.com/p/cue2tracks/ an
<ppq> wobei ich damt immer nur einzelne tracks gemacht hab
<Rochvellon> jo, und xcfa mal anschauen
<ubu__> danke erstmal
<ubu__> hm
<ubu__> also noch mal zum cd auslesen Rochvellon & Robert_Zenz - wie bekomme ich solch eine ausgabe? http://pastebin.com/hEKVuBbn
<ubu__> kann das nur EAC?
<ubu__> 0,5 mb flac bei anderen programmen 31 mb bei xcfa woran kann das liegen?
<ubu__> 14.04 x64
<ubu__> ppq: noch da?
<ppq> hm?
<ppq> wo ist das problem?
<ubu__> liest die dc wohl nicht aus
<ppq> flac ist halt etwas größer, 30 MB für ein lied sind normal
<ubu__> ppq: genau aber es sind 0,5 mb bei xcfa
<ubu__> laut log ist alles okay
<Robert_Zenz> ubu__, ist das ganze lied drin?
<ubu__> naja der track läuft 5 sekunden
<ubu__> das versteh ich ja nun garnicht
<ubu___> http://snag.gy/sWGpq.jpg
<ppq> hm, keine ahnung wie das kommt
<ppq> sonst mal zur ursachenfindung als .wav rippen und dann manuell mit flac konvertieren
<ubu__> eigentlich nur harken rein setzen...
<ubu__> mom ich versuch wav
<ubu__> 50 mb, das sollte passen
<ubu__> hm
<ubu__> 548 kb in flac, n1
<ppq> jo, dann liegts offenbar an flac. spiel mal mit den command line options rum, vielleicht hat sich da irgendwas geändert in sachen defaults
<ubu__> hm, unten erscheint die meldung das dass proggi extraktion fehlt?!?!
<ppq> ?
<ppq> screenshot oder pastebin bitte
<ubu__> wegen diesem scheiß cue und den logs argggh.. k3b ist einfach klasse ;)
<ubu__> ppq: hab das mit dem command gemacht rippe erneut moment
<ppq> huh, reden wir noch über das selbe thema?
<ppq> anscheinend nicht, ok
<ubu__> rede die ganze zeit von xcfa!
<ubu__> hm
<dreamon> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen. Es gelingt mir nicht am Notebook eine andere Auflösung als 640x480 einzustellen
<dreamon> Ich habe alles was mit nvidia zu tun hat deinstalliert.
<dadrc> dreamon, du kennst das Spielchen doch: Ubuntuversion, Hardware, Treiber, bitte :)
<dreamon> dadrc, 14.04, nivida hmm.. älteres Laptop -> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<dreamon> Gabs damals schon Optimus? 
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht
<dadrc> Die 9x00 sind irgendwann neulich aus dem nvidia geflogen, glaub ich
<dadrc> Pack mal deine Xorg.0.log in 'nen Pastebin
<dreamon> Treiber hab ich den X.Org-X-Server (Nouveau) gewählt.
<dreamon> Weil mit Nvidia das gleiche Problem war
<dadrc> → Log buddeln :)
<dreamon> Wollte eine Auflösug von 1366x768
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494530/
<dadrc> Taucht die Auflösung in `xrandr -q` auf?
<dreamon> ja, das ist die einzige wo angezeigt wird.
<dadrc> Immerhin
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494543/
<dreamon> :)
<dadrc> Was mich gerade sehr wundert: Das Xorg.0.log erwähnt nouveau nicht mit einer Zeile.
<dadrc> Was sagt `apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau`?
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494550/
<dadrc> Hast du eine xorg.conf?
<dreamon> Ich hatte keine.. jetzt hab ich ein altes backup mal versucht. Aber das brachte auch keine Änderung.
<dreamon> Ich muß dazusagen, das ich bei dieser Kiste vorher eine Andere Hardware hatte, ich hab die HDD in diese Kiste einfach eingebaut.
<dreamon> Glaube auf der Kiste wo die HDD vorher drin war, da war eventuell prime installiert.
<dadrc> Start das mal bitte ohne xorg.conf
<dreamon> ok. gleich zurück
<dreamon> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494621/
<dadrc> Das sieht besser aus
<dreamon> Findest du? 
<dadrc> jetzt lädt er den nouveau auf jeden fall
<dadrc> Ausgabe von `xrandr -q` immer noch die gleiche?
<dreamon> ja, genau das gleiche
<dreamon> Auch bei Anzeigegerät bietet er mir nur 640x480 an
<dadrc> Ah, hier ist der Fehler
<dadrc> Der nouveau stirbt, der Laptop nutzt gerade den Framebuffer
<dadrc> Der kann nicht mehr
<dadrc> Bootet du mit "nomodeset"?
<dreamon> dadrc, Das war eine grub Einstellung, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. ähm. Weiß Ich nicht. Wo könnte isch schauen?
<dadrc> cat /proc/cmdline
<dreamon> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=6fc03508-7a7b-420c-9c8c-e61564a0a52f ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Gamoder_> Hmm, ich habe nachgeschaut und bei einem anderen PC funktioniert das Mausrad auch nicht. Kann es wirklich passieren, dass das Mausrad einer Maus auf einmal kaputt geht?
<dadrc> Gamoder_, scheint so :)
<dadrc> dreamon, hmmh.
<Loetmichel> Gamoder_: kann es 
<Loetmichel> habe auch schon ein paar repariert
<Gamoder_> Hätte ich doch keine so billige Maus kaufen sollen, aber gut, da kann ich wohl jetzt nichts machen, danke jedenfalls
<Gamoder_> Wie repariert man die?
<Loetmichel> geh malnach nebenan, hier ist das offtopic
<dreamon> dadrc, Könnte ich noch irgendwas versuchen?
<dadrc> dreamon, gucke gerade
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich sehe gerade Bumblebee war noch installiert. ob das vielleicht schuld ist..?
<dadrc> gut möglich
<dreamon> Ich teste mal..
<dreamon> Hast dir nen Samsung gekauft?
<dreamon> dadrc, Leider ohne kein Erfolg -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494769/
<dreamon> Ich schau mal im Bios ob ich was verdächtiges Finde
<dreamon> dadrc, Leider keine Bios Einstellung möglich. da ist nur nvidia da
<dadrc> das ist auch keine BIOS-Sacshe
<dadrc> Dein Problem ist der Kram ab Zeile 191 im letzten Log
<dreamon> Das problem ist aber auch bei nvidia. Aber da hab ich vielleicht den ganz neuen genommen. Du sagtest ja, das er vielleicht kedie nicht unterstützt
<dadrc> Aber ich hab gerade keine Ahnung, woran das liegt.
<dadrc> Na, ich bin jetzt erstmal im Bett. Wenn mir morgen was gutes einfällt, sag ich Bescheid. Ansonsten google mal nach dem Fehler da, da könnte sich was finden lassen
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke und gute Nacht
<Rochvellon> eth0 wird schon wieder nicht aus dem s2d aktiviert. lspci, dmesg & lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7493935/
<Alex365> hiho
<Alex365> wäre jemand für eine kurze noob frage zu haben?
<bekks> Das kommt auf die Frage an :)
<k1l> ich guck mal ob die noobs noch wach sind ;p
<Alex365> ich möchte meinen server mit raid 1 auf raid 5 umbauen und will dazu gerade ein backup ziehen, jetzt suche ich eine möglichkeit, bei verwendung von "cp" ein log zu erstellen, da der server vermutlich etwas länger dafür braucht und ich das nicht beaufsichtigen möchte bzw. gerne mögliche fehlermeldungen geloggt hätte
<k1l> Alex365: da würde ich rsync nutzen
<k1l> !rsync
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<Alex365> ah das ist schon eher was ich suche, danke!
<Alex365> rsync -P --progress -n --stats ~/raid /media/nuxbook_ext4/Backup_Server    <- Backup mit Fortschrittsanzeige während des Kopierens und ausführlichem Bericht am Ende und das ganze erstmal nur als Trockenlauf?
<Alex365> und noch sudo
<bekks> sudo rsync -av --progress -n ...
<Alex365> mit sudo sollten dann auch keine berechtigungsprobleme auftreten oder?
<bekks> Durchaus, doch. /dev /proc /sys und /tmp brauchst du nichts zu sichern, und dort werden auch Berechtigungsprobleme auftreten
<Alex365> ok super, dann schicke ich mal nen server ohne -n los und hoffe das beste
<bekks> Wenn daneben geht, werden beim nächsten Lauf nur noch Änderungen kopiert.
<Alex365> ah gut zu wissen, so kann ich dann beim neuen server direkt auch die backups lösen
<Alex365> ok vielen dank!: )
<Alex365> wünsche eine gute nacht!
<bekks> Danke, auch so :)
<Rochvellon> bekks: du hast nicht rein zufällig ne ahnung, was das sein könnte, dass eth0 nach dem s2d nicht aktiviert wird? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7493935/
<bekks> Rochvellon: Ein Treiber für die Karte, der nicht mit S2D zurechtkommt. Da hilft nur neu laden nach dem S2D.
<Rochvellon> nur frage ich mich, warum aus dem s2r die karte aktiviert wird. nur müsste es nicht mit service network-manager restart wieder geladen werden, bekks?
<Rochvellon> naja, werds jetzt erstmal mit modprobe probieren
<bekks> service network-manager restart startet einen Dienst neu, der weiß nichts davon, dass er Module laden soll
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-21
<LupusE> g'morgn
<Shuro> Hallo, tritt zufällig öfter das Problem auf das nach dem Upgrade von saucy auf trusty in KDM kein Unity mehr gelistet wird? Die Entwickler die das bevorzugen springen mir gerade an meinen Hals.
<dadrc> Noch nichts von gehört
<Shuro> Mhm. sources.list angepasst, upgrade, dist-upgrade, und dann nach dem reboot war nur noch kde in der auswahl, nicht mehr Unity
<stevieh> vielleicht irgendein hand installiertes metapaket weg?
<Shuro> apt-get install --reinstall unity bachte auch wenig. Kann sein
<stevieh> und was sagt der lightdm?
<dadrc> sources.list angepasst? Wie debianig.
<stevieh> oder ist kdm policy?
<Shuro> Wir haben überall kdm im einsatz, werde mal ldm drauf bügeln. 
<dadrc> Shuro, die Ubuntumethode für Distributionswechsel ist eigentlich "do-release-upgrade"
<dadrc> Das macht den ganzen Kram automatisch für dich
<Shuro> dadrc: Ich bin ein Debianmensch.
<dadrc> + ein paar nette Aufräumaktionen
<dadrc> Shuro, hab ich mir schon gedacht
<dadrc> Aber wie gesagt, unter Ubuntu ist `do-release-upgrade` vorzuziehen, weil das im Zweifelsfall auch noch ein paar distributionsspezifische Änderungen vornimmt.
<Shuro> aber den befehl werde ich mir auf einen großen Notizzettel schreiben, heute das erste mal von gehört
<dadrc> Der schmeißt den ganzen Prozess auch automatisch in `screen`
<dadrc> Naja, was Unity angeht: Guck mal in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Shuro> man kann das ganze nicht zufällig nachträglich nochmal machen
<dadrc> Da sollte eine Desktopdatei für die Unitysession sein
<Shuro> gut, problem gefunden, datei fehlt.
<stevieh> ubuntu.desktop heisst die bei saucy noch?
<snowwwhite> hey, habe den chat ergooglet. verzweifle grad bei einer ubuntu installation. kann mir vll jmd helfen?
<dadrc> snowwwhite, einfach Problem beschreiben und Frage dazu stellen
<dadrc> Shuro, die Desktopdatei sollte in "ubuntu-session" sein
<dadrc> Installier das mal.
<Shuro> gerade auch gefunden
<snowwwhite> ok. bin blutiger anfänger, möchte aber unbedingt von dem windows 7 weg, was ich auf der festplatte habe. möchte es aber gerne vorerst parallel behalten. nachdem es mit einer formatierung und dualboot (erst win  7 installiert, dann ubuntu) nicht geklappt hat (win wurde nicht mehr erkannt) hab ich komplett neu formatiert. jetzt hab ich ne 2. festplatte eingebaut udn die sachen darauf gelöscht, d.h. es is nicht formatiert. wi
<Shuro> so mal sehen, brb
<snowwwhite> und funktioniert es v.a. mit dem bootloader?
<dadrc> snowwwhite, die erste nachricht war abgeschnitten nach "formatiert. wi"
<snowwwhite> . wie bekomme ich jetzt ubuntu drauf?
<dadrc> snowwwhite, bei der Ubuntuinstallation kannst du auswählen, welche Platte genutzt wird
<snowwwhite> ok, das windows müsste er ja auch unberührt lassen
<dadrc> Ja
<snowwwhite> aber wie ist es mit dem dualboot, taucht win automatisch im auswahlmenü auf? bei der letzten installation war es nämlcih enfach we
<snowwwhite> *weg
<dadrc> snowwwhite, sollte eigentlich gefunden werden. 
<Shuro> gut, ist wieder gelistet. Booten tut er ubuntu dennoch nicht. In dem Userhome steht in der .xsession-errors "init: gnome-session-Instanz konnte nicht erhalten werden: Unbekannter Parameter: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP"
<snowwwhite> ok danke, werde es jetzt mal ausprobiereb
<dadrc> Shuro, guck dir mal https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/gnome-session/lp1224217/+merge/210912 an
<dadrc> Das sollte zwar eigentlich schon live sein, aber den Fix aus dem ersten Kommentar könntest du mal testen
<Shuro> X-LightDM-DesktopName=Unity ist drin, merkwürdig
<Shuro> hat hier zufällig jemand ein funktionierendes 14.04 mit unity?
<dadrc> Shuro, ich fürchte, dann ist das irgendwie ein Problem mit KDM. Probier das mal mit LightDM aus
<dadrc> (Und nein, hab zwar 14.04 hier, aber alle ohne Unity)
<Shuro> mal sehen
<snowwwhite> da bin ich wieder. bei der installation erkennt ubuntu nicht, dass bereits ein system installiert ist. habe nur die möglichkeit die ganze festplatte zu löschen :/
<dadrc> Ich dachte, die Platte ist leer
<snowwwhite> die 2. schon. 
<dadrc> Dann installier doch das Ubuntu erstmal auf die leere Platte
<snowwwhite> er zeigt /dev/sda1 (da ist windows drauf), /dev/sda2 (das ist systemspeicherplatz für die leere) und freien speicherplatz
<dadrc>  /dev/sda1 und /dev/sda2 sind Partitionen auf der gleichen Festplatte
<dadrc> eine zweite Festplatte würde /dev/sdb heißen
<snowwwhite> genau, von der ersten. 
<snowwwhite> ok die wird auch erkannt und angezeigt
<snowwwhite> wohin soll der bootload installiert werden
<dadrc> Auch auf sdb
<snowwwhite> *bootloader
<snowwwhite> ok 
<snowwwhite> im auswahlmenü sdb oder sdb1 auswählen?
<dadrc> sdb
<dadrc> Dann stellst du erstmal im BIOS ein, dass der Rechner von der zweiten Platte startet, und wenn du dann ein laufendes Ubuntu hast, sagst du Bescheid und wir gucken, wieso der das Windows nicht anzeigt.
<snowwwhite> muss die 2. platte formatiert werden? komme mit den einhängepunkten nämlcih nicht klar
<dadrc> Das macht der Installer für dich
<snowwwhite> mit formatiert meine ich die verschiedenen partitionen die ich ergooglet hab mit linux swap und root etc
<snowwwhite> ok 
<snowwwhite> danke mache mich dann mal dran
<Shuro> dadrc: Witzigerweise startet lightdm nicht mal, aber mit gdm klappts
<Shuro> http://pastebin.com/wuLmPdax
<dadrc> Da fehlen Pakete
<dadrc> Ich würd mal drauf tippen, dass kein Greeter installiert ist
<Shuro> also lightdm hatte keine abhängigkeit, daher bin ich nicht von ausgegangen das was fehlt
<dadrc> lightdm-gtk-greeter sollte helfen
<Shuro> Naja...es läuft nun mit gdm, die leute müssen arbeiten
<Shuro> Muss ich vll. noch mal nach der Arbeit schauen
<dadrc> Wenn's 'ne Option ist, setz die Kisten neu auf, sonst installier mal die entsprechenden Metapakete mal neu mit allen Abhängikeiten
<jokrebel_> an was liegt es wenn ein ssh-Aufbau im LAN über 10 Sekunden dauert?
<MasterOfDisaster> jokrebel_: (reverse) DNS lookup vielleicht? kommt drauf an wo's genau hängt.
<geser> jokrebel_: versuche mal ssh -k (disable GSSAPI)
<dadrc> Sowas ist meistens ReverseDNS, kann man in der sshd-config ausmachen
<snowwwhite> bekomme ne fehlermeldung bei der installlation, dass kein root dateisystem festgelegt ist. d.h. ich muss selbst partitionieren?
<jokrebel_> da ist auch die bedienung/antwort von dem Rechner sehr täge. Top sagt eine Load von fast 2 und RAM und SWAP scheinen gut benutzt.
<dadrc> snowwwhite, du musst eigentlich nur bei der Installation "Ganze Festplatte nutzen" auswählen
<dadrc> Dann macht der Installer das ganze Partitionieren für dich
<jokrebel_> ich glaub den RAM und SWAP bekomm ich nur aufgeräumt wenn ich mal neu boote. Oder hat jemand ne Idee?
<jokrebel_> swapoff klapt nicht weil zu wenig freier RAM 
<dadrc> Programme beenden soll helfen :P
<jokrebel_> dadrc: theoretisch ist da alles beendet was nicht benötigt wird. Nur das irssi läuft da noch. Aber ich hab halt keine Ahnung welche Prozesse da fressen und gefahrlos abgeschossen werden könnten.
<dadrc> Dann start mal neu
<jokrebel_> hmm - bis später
<agentsoul> Hallo, folgendes Problem: Idle (Python3.4.0) Ubuntu 14.04 nimmt die Taste/das Zeichen "^" nicht an (copy paste geht). In allen anderen Anwendungen auch auf der Konsole ist das kein Problem. Tastaturlayout De
<agentsoul> Gibt laut Suchergebnissen auch Probleme bei spanischem Layout mit "é" etc.
<dadrc> agentsoul, mal mit "nodeadkeys" rumprobiert?
<jokrebel> seit dem Reboot ist zwar die Verzögerung weg und auch RAM und SWAP nicht mehr so voll, dafür regelt der Lüfter (trotz ner Last von unter 0.2) dauerhaft nicht mehr herunter...
<stevieh> jokrebel: und was meint die CPU? Oder ist es eher die Lüftersteuerung? Was isses denn für ne Kiste?
<jokrebel> stevieh: CPU ist da dann unter 10%
<stevieh> na, dann sollte es wohl eher die Lüftersteuerung sein, die da spinnt, oder? kannst ja evtl mal schauen, wie warm die CPU wirklich wird (lmsensors et al)
<jokrebel> ich mach mal die Updates fertig und reboote nochmal
<MisterX> moinsen. kann mir jemand nen hinweis geben, wie ich firefox beibringen kann, .torrent dateien automatisch an transmission zu geben?
<nagetier> MisterX, "Öffnen mit.." und dann Transmission eintragen will nicht?
<jokrebel> MisterX: Mein English ist stark eingerostet. Könnte dies sein was Du suchst? http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-can-i-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission
<MisterX> jokrebel: aye. merci.
<jokrebel> gerne
<cuxopop>  hallo mal eine spezielle Frage zu sich Linux allem welche Datei als erstes aufgerufen ist es
<zonkrebel> cuxopop: Wie meinen?
<cuxopop> Sorry.. Spracheingabe doch micht so toll
<cuxopop> lol
<zonkrebel> cuxopop: Dann nimm doch den Ubuntu-Kanal _Deiner_ Sprache.
<cuxopop> Ich meinte syslinux den bootloader
<cuxopop> Isolinux, welche datei wird denn da zuerst aufgerufen
<ring0> ubuntu nutzt grub per default
<cuxopop> Weil es gibt dort menu.cfg stdmenu etc
<cuxopop> Ja aber wenn.ich ubuntu live nehme...
<cuxopop> Es geht mir erst mal um das verstehen
<ring0> sag doch einfach mal, was dein konkretes problem ist am besten mit fehlermeldung
<zonkrebel> Dann ist vielleicht...
<zonkrebel> !grub_2 > cuxopop zu empfehlen.
<zonkrebel> Och nö.  Bot schon wieder im Urlaub?
<zonkrebel> cuxopop: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<cuxopop> Konkret ist dass ich ein live libux erstellen will
<cuxopop> Linux
<ring0> einfach die iso per dd auf den usb-stick schieben, fertig
<cuxopop> Spezielle frage ware on welche datei kommt der verweis auf den kernel
<zonkrebel> cuxopop: Wie bitte?
<zonkrebel> cuxopop: Könntest Du Dir bitte die Mühe machen und Deine fehlinterpretierten Spracheingaben dann vor dem Senden wenigstenst händisch zu korrigieren? So ist das nicht interprätierbar.
<cuxopop> ja in welche Datei kommt der Verweis auf den Kernen es gibt ja verschiedene Dateien 
<cuxopop> Kernel
 * zonkrebel versteht immer noch nur Bahnhof
<cuxopop> im bootloader gibt es ja versch dateien, menu.cfg 
<jokrebel> cuxopop: Du meinst das Verzeichnis /boot ?
<jokrebel> =/= bootloader
<ring0> cuxopop, du brauchst da nicht rumbasteln, um einen live usb-stick von ubuntu zu erstellen. lad dir die iso runter und dann mit "dd if=/pfad/zur/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M" auf die iso auf den stick übertragen. wobei X an das device von deinem usb-stick angepasst werden muss
<cuxopop> in welchen Ordner würdest du dein bootbild rein tun?
<cuxopop> Ja aber ich will es doch aendern
<ring0> wozu? die iso ist fertig konfiguriert
<cuxopop> in dem Ordner sind dann die besagten dateien
<cuxopop> ja um dann eine eigene zu erstellen, muss ja dann.keine ununtu sein
<ring0> hier gibt es support für ubuntu. nicht für irgendwelche basteleien
<cuxopop> Ja das hast du recht, ist dann.doch.zu speziell 
<ring0> überdenk doch auch mal deine rechtschreibung, so macht das keinen spaß
<jokrebel> ring0: ++
<cuxopop> Smartphone halt
<ring0> auch da ist es möglich sauber zu schreiben
<jokrebel> cuxopop: Dann komm wieder, wenn Du was benutzbares vor Dir hast. Und da Dein Problem jetzt nicht gerade Ubuntu-Support ist nutzt Du dann am besten gleich einen passenderen Kanal. (Mindestens #ubuntu-de-offtopic ) Danke.
<kuro> 99 little bugs in the code, 99 little bugs, take one down patch it around, 124 little bugs in the code
<jokrebel> kuro: auch das ist hier offtopic
<kuro> und wenns ein bashscript für lubuntu is?
<cuxopop> Alles klar
<jokrebel> kuro: Liest sich bisher jedenfalls nicht wie ne deutschsprachige Ubuntu-Support-Anfrage.
<kuro> ok
<Rochvellon> hm, habe probleme, nach dem s2d mein eth0 zu aktivieren. wenn ich mittels "service networking stop" den dienst stoppen will, wird mir der versuch mit "stop: Job failed while stopping" quittiert
<bekks> Ja, das Device ist weg (wie gestern) und deswegen shlägt der Versuch fehl, es herunterzufahren.
<Rochvellon> bekks: ich kann ja auch nicht mittels "service networking start" den dienst starten, da "start: Job is already running: networking"
<bekks> Richtig. Auch ein erwartetes Ergebnis.
<Rochvellon> ähm, wie? wenn der service läuft, dann kann ich den nicht runterfahren?
<bekks> Ja, weil das Device, dass der Service runterfahren will (ifdown eth0) nicht mehr da ist.
<Rochvellon> dann kommen wir der sache schon näher, bekks :)
<bekks> Ja, es ist immer nocch dasa selbe Problem wie gestern ;)
<Rochvellon> und wenn ich "ifup eth0" eingebe, bekomme ich "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<bekks> Gibt es eth0 denn...? :)
<Rochvellon> ja, das gerät ist aktuell in betrieb
<Rochvellon> und nach einem s2r wird es ja auch korrekt aktiviert
<bekks> Warum willst du dann network-manager neustarten, wenn es funktioniert?
<Rochvellon> ja, jetzt funktioniert es, aber erst, wenn der rechner aus dem s2r oder frisch startet.
<bekks> Es ist vollkommen sinnfrei das jetzt, wo allles funktioniert zu testen.
<bekks> Fahr die Kiste in den S2D, weck sie wieder auf - und stelle fest, dass eth0 nicht mehr existiert.
<bekks> Deswegen kannst du network-manager nicht stoppen, nicht neustarten, etc.
<Roch_mobil> so, da bin ich wieder, bekks. habe den rechner in s2d versetzt und eth0 ist nicht aktiviert.
<bekks> Ist es denn noch vorhanden?
<Roch_mobil> ifup eth0 sagt, unknown interface, service networking start sagt weiterhin, dienst läuft, stoppen geht auch nicht "job failed". lspci zeigt mir weiterhin das gerät an, lsmod zeigt, dass der treiber aktiviert ist und benutzt wird. das einzige, was ich sehe ist mit dmesg, dass das gerät zwar heruntergefahren, jedoch nicht mehr aktiviert wird
<Roch_mobil> wobei ich gerade mit dmesg sehe, dass der networking post-stop process nach dem starten mit 100 terminiert wurde
<noseeder> Guten abend :-)
<noseeder> Hat hier eventuell jemand Zeit und ggf. noch die Nerfen mich durch eine LVM einrichtung zu geleiten? (System Ubuntu 12.04 --  Bereits vorhandene 3TB HDD voll mit daten [Backup vorhaden] 2 neue 3TB HDD frisch eingebaut. Alle 3 sollen zusammen als ein Laufwerk geschaltet werden das ich ggf. später erweitern kann. 1TB HDD und Root HDD 120GB sollen unberührt bleiben. Zugriff per ssh.)
<bekks> Roch_mobil: "zwar heruntergefahren, jedoch nicht mehr aktiviert" - das widerspricht sich.
<bekks> Roch_mobil: Wird es mit sudo ifconfig -a angezeigt oder nicht?
<Roch_mobil> bekks, mit "nicht mehr aktiviert" meine ich nach dem aufwecken. hier ist der part, den ich bei dmesg vermisse, wenn eth0 nicht aktiviert ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7498906
<bekks> Roch_mobil: sudo rmmod ...; sudo modprobe ...; dmesg; sudo ifconfig -a
<Roch_mobil> mom, bekks, momentan wird das gerät wieder aktiviert aus dem s2d :/
<bekks> Dann freu Dich doch :)
<Roch_mobil> nee, ich freu mich eben nicht, bekks :D
<bekks> Es funktioniert doch jetzt?
<Roch_mobil> das ist nur der plöde vorführeffekt ;)
<noseeder> -.- ich komm da irgendwie nicht weiter bei der erstellung eines LVM über 3 HDD
<bekks> Woran scheitert es?
<noseeder> an mir -.-
<noseeder> habe die neuen hdd eingebau und mit gpartet eine Partitionstabelle (gpt) sowie eine Partition (Ext 4 ) erstellt
<noseeder> das wars bisher -.-
<bekks> Und wieso machst Du nicht weiter?
<noseeder> . /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 sollen zusammen geschaltet werden /dev/sdb1  beinhaltet bereits daten die aber vollständig gebäckupt sind. ich weis einfach nicht weiter -.- muss ich die neuen noch in der FSTAB eintragen ?
<Rochvellon> noseeder: hier schonmal reingeschaut? -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no
<bekks> watt? Nö. Du musst erstmal physical volumes anlegen, dann eine volume group, darin ein volume, daruf ein Dateisysten, dann kannst du das in die fstab eintragen.
<noseeder> ich teste mal
<bekks> Da gibts nichts zu testen :)
<noseeder> das heist mit jedem der dev ein pvcreate
<noseeder> ich denke ich bin wieder zu kompliziert in meinem Kopf
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?#Manuell
<ring0> da steht genau, was du machen musst. primär beinhaltet das auch das lesen :)
<noseeder> also doch -.- entschuldigt dann bitte die Frage -.-
<bekks> Mist, also doch "lesen". Sowas aber auch. :>
<noseeder> geleseh habe ich ja nur wollte ich nicht wahr haben das es doch so einfach sein kann
<noseeder> lvcreate -L 2G -n <vol> <group> <-- gibt es den auch das er den gesammten Platz nutzt?
<bekks> Ja, gibt es.
<bekks> Laut "man lvcreate" heisst der Parameter "minus klein ell". :)
<noseeder> ah da danke
<hdp> Mir werden im Synaptic meiner Trusty gerade 19 Pakete mit der Meldung "packages will be held back and upgraded" angezeigt. Ist da warten angesagt ob die Abhängigkeiten noch repariert werden, oder kann man das per dist-upgrade einfach drüberbügeln?
<k1l> hdp: kann sein, dass die noch warten bis eine Abhängigkeit auch upgedatet wird
<hdp> k1l, ich bin da gerade etwas unentschlossen, u.a. ist nämlich auch compiz dabei und das läuft in der Tat recht instabil hier - ein Update wäre also wirklich angebracht.
<k1l> mach synaptic zu und mach mal im terminal ein sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hdp> Ja, 21 Pakete für ein Upgrade bereit inzwischen. Frage ist eben, kann ich die gefahrlos installieren, oder zerschiesse ich mir dann Abhängigkeiten.
<k1l> nimm den terminal befehl. das geht. wenn er trotzdem was zurückhält dann ists weil eine abhängigkeit noch fehlt
<hdp> k1l, danke dir. Was ist denn die "best practice" für so einen Fall? Es könnte ja  durchaus gute Gründe für das Zurückhalten geben.
<k1l> ich weiß nicht wie synaptic das interpretiert. aber apt-get ist da 1zu1. wenn dist-upgrade das nicht installiert dann fehlt eine abhängigkeit
<hdp> Ok, ich hatte nämlich auch Warnungen vor dem dist-upgrade gelesen, ich würde mir ungern das frisch installierte System zerschiessen.
<noseeder> bekks ring0 Danke für die Hilfe :-D
<ring0> noseeder, gerne
<noseeder> ring0 danke auch für die Hilfe beim Überwinden des eigenen Schweinehundes :-D das habe ich gebraucht
<noseeder> df -h  /dev/mapper/Daten-Daten  8.2T   16G  7.7T   1% /mnt/Daten
<noseeder> :-D
<ring0> ordentlich daten :)
<noseeder> Backup rückspielung ist auch grade im gange das geht die nacht durch ;-)
<noseeder> gibt es ggf auch noch die Möglichkeit die HDD alle permanent auf Temp überwachen zu lassen und bei Überschreiten einer schwelle ne warnmail zu senden wonach bei weiterem anstieg das system abschaltet?
<noseeder> wenn ja wird das meine Wochenent Aufgabe
<noseeder> nun n8
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-22
<stevieh> wie funktioniert denn das rfcomm zeugse unter saucy und unity...
<stevieh> aha, blueman installieren... daher hatte ich das mal drauf
<de_wwWolf> einen schönen guten Morgen :-) 
<dadrc> moin
<de_wwWolf> irgendwie fehlen mir seit gestern die standart Symbole der Arbeitsfläche
<de_wwWolf> bekomme diese auch nicht über Tweak wieder reaktiviert
<dadrc> Unity?
<de_wwWolf> Gnome/Ubuntu ..... liegt das zufällig an Nemo?
<de_wwWolf> 13.10
<de_wwWolf> :-) Gnome-Shell
<dadrc> Von Gnome hab ich wenig Ahnung, könnte nur `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true` empfehlen
<de_wwWolf> mhhh mom
<de_wwWolf> hatte ich schon versucht ... wo kan man diese einstellungen nachschauen? 
<de_wwWolf> config-file
<dadrc> de_wwWolf, gsettings kann auch `get`
<dadrc> also, den aktuellen wert kannst du dir mit `gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons`
<de_wwWolf> ok mom
<de_wwWolf> steht auf true
<dadrc> dann sollte es daran nicht liegen
<dadrc> Leider ist damit auch mein Wissen über Gnome am Ende
<de_wwWolf> :-) werd es schon finden 
<swenyel> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche gerade matlab zu installieren und bekomme die Fehlermeldung:./install: 1: eval: /tmp/mathworks_5964/sys/java/jre/glnxa64/jre/bin/java: Permission denied
<swenyel> installation wird als su ausgefuehrt... bin ehrlich gesagt etwas ratlos
<swenyel> google hat bis jetzt auch nicht geholfen
<dadrc> Ich denke mal, das Setup wird versuchen, diese Javadatei da auszuführen, aber vorher nicht die Rechte entsprechend anpassen
<swenyel> auf meinem laptop lief es ohne probleme
<dadrc> Auf dem Rechner da anscheinend nicht
<swenyel> xD
<swenyel> ja sonst waere ich nich hier
<dadrc> Guck mal nach, ob /tmp/mathworks_5964/sys/java/jre/glnxa64/jre/bin/java +x hat
<swenyel> der mathworks ordner existiert nicht
<dadrc> he.
<swenzel> entweder wird er gar nicht angelegt oder nur voruebergehend und vom skript direkt wieder geloescht
<swenzel> allerdings wuesste ich jetzt nicht wie ich das rausfinden kann
<dadrc> Skript aufmachen, reingucken
<swenzel> das hat 720 zeilen... da finde ich mich nicht wirklich zurecht
<dadrc> Dann musst du wohl das Skript mal starten und gucken, ob es den Ordner anlegt
<swenzel> so schnell bin ich nicht xD
<swenzel> es startet gibt die fehlermeldung und ist dann fertig
<swenzel> okay sieht tatsaechlich so aus als wuerde das skript direkt aufraumen... hab die entsprechende stelle gefunden
<swenzel> ist es eigentlich normal dass der tmp ordner root gehoert_
<swenzel> ?
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> swenzel, du könntest mal in ##matlab fragen, vielleicht kennen die ja den Installer etwas besser und haben schon mal so einen Fehler gesehen
<swenzel> hmm okaz
<swenzel> danke trotzdem fuer die hilfe :)
<dadrc> Also, nicht falsch, hier zu fragen, aber zumindest ich hab gerade keine gute Idee, wie du das lösen kannst
<swenzel> hab doch noch nen thread samt loesung gefunden >D
<jokrebel_> swenzel: Wenn Du ihn noch kurz verlinks landet eventuell der nächste der über die Suche dieses Gespräch hier findet nicht in der Sackgasse ;-)
<swenzel> ja kein Problem :D das hier hat geholfen: http://askubuntu.com/a/247750
<swenzel> matlab sucht jetzt in /lib64 nach der libc.so.6, die ist aber in /lib32 kann ich die gefahrlos verlinken?
<jokrebel_> Merci - Die Nachwelt wird es Dir danken ;-)
<grubby> hello
<dadrc> hu
<Guest25042> Ich habe das Problem, das nach einem Kernelupdate die Kernel nicht vom Grub gefunden werden. Laut Synaptic sind 3 Kernel installiert in der /boot ist aber nur einer. 
<Guest25042> Wie stelle ich ein, dass die Kernel automatisch nach /boot kommen wie früher ?
<k1l> ähm das sollte automatisch passieren. zeig mal ein "dpkg -l linux-*" in einem pastebin
<Guest25042> http://pastebin.com/RnguiqYi
<dadrc> Nur ein Kernel installiert: 3.13.0-24.47
<dadrc> Rest sind Header
<Guest25042> ok scheinbar hab ich 3 linux-header aber nur 1 linux-image
<Guest25042> warum installiert den das update nur die header?
<dadrc> Da scheint das Metapaket zu fehlen: linux-image-generic
<jokrebel_> hast Du vielleicht mehrere Linux auf nem Multiboot?
<Guest25042> ja ubuntu, elementary und win
<jokrebel_> Dann hast Du vermutlich das Problem auf 2 Partitionen ein /boot zu haben, aber ja nur einen MBR
<Guest25042> aber die andere Partition ist nicht eingehangen. Und Ubuntu ist im Mbr früher hatte ich es auch so und es ging.
<dadrc> Guest25042, was sagt `apt-cache policy linux-image-generic`?
<jokrebel_> Du müsstest Händisch dafür sorgen, dass nur _ein_ Linux Grub verwaltet. Das heißt, nach nem Kernelupgrade muss das "Master"-OS grub neu schreiben.
<dadrc> jokrebel_, was hat das damit zu tun, dass die aktuellen Kernel nicht installiert werden?
<Guest25042> http://pastebin.com/NmJXNhEs
<dadrc> Guest25042, installier dir das Paket, dann ist das Problem gelöst
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Vielleicht werden sie ja installiert aber ins falsche /boot?
<dadrc> jokrebel_, dann würden sie ja im dpkg trotzdem auftauchen
<dadrc> Da fehlt einfach nur das Metapaket für die Kernel
<Guest25042> welches Paket ?
<jokrebel_> k
<dadrc> linux-image-generic
<Guest25042> ok
<Guest25042> kannst du mir auch kurz erklären was das ist damit ich auch was lerne :)
<dadrc> Das ist ein Paket, das selber keine Inhalte hat, aber über Abhängigkeiten dafür sorgt, dass immer der aktuellste Kernel auf deinem System installiert wird.
<Guest25042> Ok, hört sich ja gut an. Kann mich dunkel errinnern, dass es auf meinem alten System war.
<Guest25042> Sehr gut. Hat funktioniert. Dankeschön 
<LupusE> g'morgen
<bullgard4>  LupusE Tach!
<Guest10426> wolte irc über tor nutzen wie geht das?
<Fuchs> Guest10426: fuer freenode: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<kubine> Title: About freenode: IRC Servers (at freenode.net)
<Fuchs> Guest10426: fuer andere Netzwerke: kommt auf die Netzwerke an, die meisten blockieren es. 
<Guest10426> ok danke
<Fuchs> Guest10426: kurz: bei freenode brauchst Du einen Account, musst zwingend SASL nutzen und Dich auf eine der .onion Adressen verbinden, chat.freenode.net hat alle exit nodes gebannt. 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache.
<tododoc> Hat jemand eine idee, wie ich mir aus einer logdatei die letzen 100 zeilen exportieren kann
<koegs> tododoc: mit tail
<tododoc> ok thx ich schau es mir an 
<tododoc> dank der tip hat geholfen "tail -n -100 /path/to/input "
<rieslingranger> Hallo in die Runde. Ich möchte meine Ubuntu-One Dateien auf einer USB-HDD sichern/speichern. Kann ich das mittels FTP per MC machen? Oder gibt es einen besseren Weg?
<rieslingranger> Habe es mit Nautilus gemacht.
<bullgard4> Es geht auch mittels Thunar, wenn Dir das bequemer ist.
<rieslingranger> 125 kb/s bei nem 6K DSL im Upload .. ist das normal? Kommt mir langsam vor
<jokrebel_> rieslingranger: Denke dass das sogar ein guter Wert ist, solange das kein Annex J Anschluß ist.
<rieslingranger> Ne, n normaler T-DSL 6K
<jokrebel_> sind ja vermutlich kB/s was Du da siehst. Wo eigentlich?
<jokrebel_> rieslingranger: Auch wenn es ja eigentlich Offtopic ist: http://www.dslweb.de/t-online-t-dsl-6000.htm
<kubine> Title: T-Online T-DSL 6000: Informationen zum T-Online T-DSL 6000 Anschluss (at www.dslweb.de)
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand ein Notebook empfehlen mit i7 bezahlbar, das sauber mit Ubuntu läuft. Sprich die Grafikkarte akzeptabel läuft. 
<misch> hi
<_moep_> das ist eher offtopic und definiere bezahlbar
<_moep_> und was ist "akzeptabel"
<Hiege> *plöp*
<Hiege> hallo
<utack> hat noch jemand das Problem, dass gnome-disks im Deutschen bei den S.M.A.R.T.-Werten die Namen nicht korrekt anzeigt? http://i5.minus.com/iJ9W3MQQ7yU6K.png
<utack> im Englischen ist die Spalte korrekt dimensioniert
<Alex365> guten abend
<Rochvellon> utack: bei mir ist auch so
<utack> Rochvellon, thx. vielleicht mal reporten wenn ich nerv hab 
<Alex365> hätte nochmal eine frage zu meinem server umzug
<Alex365> habe aktuell ein nas im raid 1
<Alex365> 2x2TB
<Alex365> welches auf einen neuen PC umziehen soll
<Alex365> und dabei auf 3x2TB im raid 5 umgebaut werden soll
<Alex365> mein bisheriger ansatz wäre entweder das raid 5 von einer platte aus rebuilden
<Alex365> oder das raid 1 einbauen und versuchen das auf degraded raid 5 zu bringen
<Alex365> für das letztere wollte ich folgende anleitung verwenden: http://www.bergercity.de/linux/raid1-in-raid5-umwandeln/
<kubine> Title: RAID1 in RAID5 umwandeln | /var/bergercity/ (at www.bergercity.de)
<Alex365> jetzt stellt sich für mich die frage: beim umzug des raid 1, wird dieses vom neuen ubuntu direkt erkannt und welche variante ist sicherer?
<Alex365> backup ist natürlich gezogen und wird gerade per diff überprüft
<stevieh> wenn das nas auch ein SW Raid hat... aber das kann alles sein. oder war das auch ein mdadm basiertes SW Raid?
<Alex365> war ein mdadm basiertes sw raid
<Alex365> hätte ich vielleicht dazu sagen sollen
<stevieh> jo, dann klingt die Anleitung ja passabel. Im Normalfall sollte das so gehen und da du ja eh einen Backup hast ;-)
<Alex365> super danke!: )
<Alex365> dann mal nen frisches linux drauf und los gehts
<Alex365> *ubuntu
<stevieh> so isses. Ich musste neulich zwar auch nen tacken lang suchen, bis ich das raid 1 gefunden hatte, aber ja, dann hatte ich es
<Alex365> dann hat hoffentlich auch das genörgel meiner freundin ein ende, dass der rechner jetzt schon 48h durchläuft...
<stevieh> kauf dir doch nen leiseren ;-)
<Alex365> der neue ist ja auch leise, das problem ist, die daten müssen erstmal vom alten gebackupt werden und dabei macht der nen höllen lärm^^
<Alex365> ok danke, dann schicke ich mal den server in ne arbeitsreiche nacht und lege mich selbst mal hin
<Alex365> gute nacht!
<Hiege> gute nacht8
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-23
<Guest29934> hallo zusammen
<deem> hi. meine tastatur macht sehr komische sachen. es kommt mir vor, als haette ich ein mixed layout. also deutsch und englisch gleichzeitig. so kann ich zb auf der linken seite neben dem "Y" "<" und ">" schreiben, aber auch mittels "." und "," Taste. Kann ich feststellen, welches layout aktuell geladen ist?
<sdx23> deem: setxkbmap
<deem> sdx23: das gibt nichts aus
<sdx23> deem: mit -query
<deem> sdx23: das layout sieht gut aus. nur warum hab ich dann ne doppelbelegung auf 2 tasten?
<Yoona-939> Hallo, entschuldigung dass ich euch unterbreche. :) Ich muss für die Schule eine Präsentation vorbereiten, und wollte fragen, ob Ubuntu 14.04 mit Beamern klarkommt, da ich sonst ein Plakat anstatt einer Powerpoint machen würde.
<deem> sdx23: meine tastatur ist auch definitiv ein us-layout. hab grade nochmal gegooglet, weil ich mir nicht sicher war. :)
<deem> sdx23: dementsprechend sollte auch auf der 2 mit shift ein " sein und nicht das @, oder?
<deem> ah... ich bin doof. nimmt man en-uk anstelle von en-us, dann stimmt auch das layout
<Rochvellon> auch auf dem dt. layout ist die 2 mit " belegt :D
<deem> Rochvellon: ja. uk und de sind sehr aehnlich
<Yoona-939> Ein Mädchen aus meiner Parallelklasse benutzt auch Ubuntu (13.10), und bei ihr hat es mit dem Beamer nicht funktioniert. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass es nicht an Ubuntu, sondern an ihrem Laptop oder dem Beamer lag, aber ich wollte trotzdem fragen, um sicher zu sein. 
<napcode> Yoona-939: probier' es aus. ob bildschirm oder beamer ist eigentlich egal. also steck' einfach mal einen zusätzlichen bildschirm an.
<napcode> je nach grafikkarte und/oder laptopmodell schaut's anders aus
<Yoona-939> Gut, werde ich tun, danke für den Tipp. :)
<Yoona-939> Hat leider nicht funktioniert. :( Ich habe den externen Monitor eingesteckt und mich abgemeldet (ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass man das tun muss, damit der X-Server neu gestartet wird). Mein Bildschirm wurde schwarz, und der des Monitors blieb es leider auch. Gibt etwas, dass ich tun kann, damit der Monitor (und später hoffentlich auch der Beamer) funktioniert?
<Yoona-939> *das
<jokrebel> Yoona-939: Laptop?
<Yoona-939> Ja.
<Yoona-939> Samsung NP 355 V5C.
<jokrebel> Yoona-939: Da gibt es dann oft noch Tasten(kombinationen) die gedrückt werden müssen, damit am externen Monitorausgang ein Signal anliegt.
<Yoona-939> Okay, ich glaube, bei mir ist es die Taste F4. Ich werde es dann noch einmal ausprobieren. :)
<Yoona-939> Wenn ich den Monitor einstecke, während ich angemeldet bin, und dann F4 drücke, ändert sich meine Bildschirmauflösung, der Monitor bleibt jedoch schwarz. Wenn ich mich dann abmelde (mit eingestecktem Monitor), wird der Bildschirm meines Laptops ebenfalls schwarz (nochmal F4 drücken hilft nicht, Monitor-Kabel raussziehen auch nicht), und ich muss meinen Laptop per Ausschaltknopf ausschalten (in die tty's komme ich auch nich
<Yoona-939> *rausziehen
<emlvis> Yoona-939, was für ein laptop? welche grafikkarte? welche ubuntu-version? welcher befehl wird bei dir mit F4 ausgeführt?
<jokrebel> und auch noch interessant. Was für Auflösung kann der exteren Monitor? Vielleicht ist das ja nur zu hoch.
<emlvis> genau … was für ein monitor?
<Yoona-939> Laptop: Samsung NP355 V5C, Grafikkarte: AMD A6-4400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2, Ubuntu Version: 14.04, Treiber: Gallium 0.4 on AMD ARUBA, Mit F4 wird vom Laptop-Bildschirm auf den externen gewechselt, bei der Monitor Auflösung muss ich kurz nachgucken.
<emlvis> der laptop hat 1366 x 768 und mal ins blaue geraten der monitor 1920x1080 … aber das dürfte eigentlich kein problem sein
<jokrebel> Annahmen/Vermutungen führen schon auch manchmal in die Irre.
<Yoona-939> Also, der Monitor hat die Auflösung 1280 x 1024. Tut mir leid, dass es so lange gedauert hat... :S
<emlvis> sitzt du gerade an dem betroffenen gerät?
<Yoona-939> Ja.
<emlvis> die log datei des xservers könnte aufschlussreich sein … /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<Yoona-939> Okay, einen Monent. :)
<emlvis> oder /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<emlvis> Yoona-939, verwendest du ubuntu mit unity oder einer anderen desktopumgebung?
<Yoona-939> Mit Unity.
<emlvis> und anschluss des externen monitors über vga?
<Yoona-939> Ja. Hier ist Xorg.1.log: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418877/
<emlvis> ok, das war jetzt natürlich prima dämlich von mir :S
<emlvis> Yoona-939, wie oft wurde der Xserver neu gestartet nach dem letzen mal, dass der fehler auftrat?
<Yoona-939> Ein Mal.
<emlvis> gut, dann sollte man eigentlich was sehen können - sofern geloggt
<Yoona-939> Wie schafft ihr es, aus Dateien wie dieser den Fehler zu finden? Gibt es dafür eine Anleitung? :o
<emlvis> Yoona-939, die Xorg.log schreib einfache präfixe: (WW) für warnung und (EE) für error
<emlvis> ist aber alles in ordnung
<emlvis> könntest du deine /var/log/dmesg.0 auch noch nopasten?
<Yoona-939> Dmesg.0: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418882/ 
<emlvis> Yoona-939, sind in dem gerät tatsächlich zwei physikalische graifkkarten verbaut?!
<emlvis> also ein für LVDS intern und eine für VGA extern, oder wie?
<emlvis> ich verstehe nämlich nicht, wie ich deine dmesg.0 sonst verstehen soll oO
<Yoona-939> Ja, meines Wissens nach hat mein Laptop zwei Grafikkarten. Die zweite Frage kann ich nicht beantworten, das weiß ich leider nicht, tut mir leid. :s
<emlvis> ich recherchiere mich da gerade heran …
<emlvis> AH … AMD Radeon HD 7660G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics
<emlvis> Yoona-939, es tut mir leid, ich muss jetzt meinen arbeitsplatz räumen … vielleicht findet sich noch jemand anderer hier
<Yoona-939> Kein Problem, vielen Dank trotzdem. :)
<cuxopop> hallo wie kann man ein Lichtbogen du eine ISO Datei auspacken verändern und wieder einpacken sind die Teile schon im Judentum n Standard schon enthalten oder muss man sie extra installieren
<cuxopop> lol das war die Spracherkennung
<cuxopop> also iso datei auspacken, veraendern, und dann wieder eonpacken
<jokrebel> cuxopop: Dann korrigier doch Deinen Text bevor Du ihn abschickst.
<cuxopop> Ja sorry
<cuxopop> Ist jetzt aber schon klar?
<cuxopop> Meine Frage
<Yoona-939> Wie habt ihr das alles eigentlich gelernt? Woher wisst ihr bei fast jedem Problem, wie man es beheben kann? Habt ihr alle Informatik studiert? Wie lange habt ihr gebracht, um so erfahren zu werden? Entschuldigt bitte die vielen Fragen, aber das interessiert mich wirklich. :S
<deem> Yoona-939: dann frag doch so was am besten im offtopic :)
<deem> !offtopic > Yoona-939 
<deem> gnah. der bot ist wieder putt :/
<Yoona-939> Okay, Entschuldigung. :)
<deem> Yoona-939: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<xreal> Auf meinen Link und das Ziel kann jeder Nutzer zugreifen. Nun möchte ich den Nutzern aber nicht erlauben, den Link umzubennen oder zu löschen. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich hier?
<smeexs> welchen link meinst du xreal
<xreal> smeexs: einen Symlink.
<smeexs> rechtsklick eigenschaften zugriffsrechte warst du schon xreal
<xreal> smeexs: Ja, nur welche? Ich habe fast alle durch. 
<smeexs> unter "andere" dateizugriff "nur lesen"
<xreal> smeexs: ich habe keine gui.
<miup> xreal: dafür gibts ch(ange)mod
<miup> chmod
<dee> Hallo
<dee> Ich nutze Xubuntu 12.04 LTS. Wenn ich "libgl1-mesa-dev" installieren will, möchte Synaptic mir zahlreiche Pakete wie xserver-xorg entfernen. Hat da jemand eine Idee, wieso?
<cuxopop> Hallo habe ordner auf usb und auch auf dwm pc. Wie synchronisiere ich die mit standardtools, sync?
<Fuchs> cuxopop: unison fuer beidweg, rsync fuer in eine Richtung
<cuxopop> Eigentlich reicht eine richtung. 
<cuxopop> rsync ordnerpc /media/usbordner
<cuxopop> Stimmt die syntax so?
<Fuchs> wenn Du einfach nur rueberkopieren willst: ja. 
<Fuchs> (also das waere vom PC auf USB) 
<Fuchs> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync  fuer mehr Details. Fuer ein backup willst Du z.B. eher noch die -a Option 
<cuxopop> Danke fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<cuxopop> Wie ist eigentlich die syntax wenn ich was an einen user schreiben will,  z.b @fuchs ?
<cuxopop> Also hier im irc
<Fuchs> cuxopop: gibt keine, aber wenn Du meinen Namen schreibst, dann meldet mir das mein Client. Normalerweise braucht man Name: 
<Fuchs> wenn Du etwas privat schreiben willst (willst Du mir z.B. nicht)   /msg Fuchs Deine tolle Nachricht hier 
<Fuchs> oder  /query Fuchs Deine tolle Nachricht hier
<cuxopop> Aja also schon mit doppelpunkt
<Fuchs> ist so Pseudostandard, ja
<Fuchs> die meisten clients machen das fuer Dich, wenn Du die ersten paar Zeichen des Namens schreibst und dann die Tabulatortaste drueckst
<cuxopop> Hmm hiervam smartphone sehe ich keine tab taste
<Fuchs> einige Tatztaturen fuer android haben eine, einige Android clients haben auch einen extra Knopf dafuer 
<cuxopop> wie der knopf aussieht weisst du nicht?
<dreamon> Ich habe ein ecryptfs verschlüsseltes home(backup ist vorhanden). Habe mich eingeloggt ganz normal. Daten waren zugreifbar. Dann bin ich in die konsole und habe sudo passwd dreamon -> umgestellt. Seitdem kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen. Weder mit dem alten Passwort noch mit dem neuen. Ich würde gern verstehen warum das so ist.
<dreamon> Das Problem trat erst nach einem Reboot auf. 
<rieslingranger> Hi in die Runde: Ubuntu 14.04 und Problem mit Rhythmbox. Es erscheint keine Menüleiste (Datei, Bearbeiten, Extras,..) Bin ich blind oder ist das gut versteckt. 
<rieslingranger> https://www.dropbox.com/s/utx9spb62cs1ido/Bildschirmfoto%20vom%202014-05-23%2022%3A10%3A51.png
<guntbert> dreamon: klar, wenn du   sudo passwd verwendest, kann das ecrypt-System die Verschlüsseluung der passphrase nicht anpassen - *warum* hast du  sudo passwd    getippt?
<dreamon> guntbert, Weil ich doof bin? spielt das sudo in dem fall eine Rolle?
<guntbert> dreamon: ja, wenn du selbst (mit passwd oder GUI) dein passwort änderst, wird die passphrase "automatisch" angepasst
<dreamon> guntbert, Und als sudo macht er es nur und passt die passphrase nicht an.?
<dreamon> Also könnte er mit dem alten Passwort noch einbinden?
<guntbert> dreamon: right, du willst ja auch gar nicht haben, dass der Systemverwalter Zugriff auf deinen key hat
<guntbert> dreamon: einen Versuch wäre es wert, aber (wenn du englisch lesen kannst) hab ich ws einfacheres
<rieslingranger> br34l: negativ
<guntbert> http://askubuntu.com/a/383269/117103
<guntbert> die Antwort sollte genau au dein Problem zutreffen
<dreamon> guntbert, ecryptfs-mount-private -> kann ich das von der Recovery Konsole aus machen. Ich hänge ja sonst in der loginschleife fest. 
<rieslingranger> br34l: Ich habe jetzt sogar in den Systemeinstellungen - Darstellung - Verhalten - auf "in die Menüleiste" umgestellt. Aber trotzdem nix zu sehen
<guntbert> dreamon: geplant is es von einer Live-Session aus - ich hab die "Original"-seite gefunden: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<ebuneccar> hallo zusammen ich habe  es geschafft die mauseinstellung zu verdrehn nur das scrollen wie  bekomme ich das wieder richtig herum hin
<dreamon> guntbert, Danke. Daran werd ich mich festhalten1
<dreamon> 1=!
<guntbert> dreamon: Good luck! 
<ebuneccar> hallo
<k1l> ebuneccar: wie hast du das denn verstellt?
<k1l> ebuneccar: hast du mal in den systemeinstellungen bei der maus geguckt?
<ebuneccar> wenn das nur wüsste... ich habe mit themen  rumgespielt jetzt ist es irgentwie verdreht
<ebuneccar> hab schon vieles versucht
<ebuneccar> wenn ich das rad zu mir drehen scrollt es nach oben
<guntbert> ebuneccar: ah - natural scrolling
<ebuneccar> wie stell ich es wieder um
<guntbert> ebuneccar: ich hab mich wahrscheinlich geirrt - das gilt fürs touchpad - aber schau einmal unter mauseinstellungen
<ebuneccar> da steht nichts
<guntbert> ebuneccar: wie gesagt, ich hab mich wahrscheinlich geirrt
<ebuneccar> dennoch danke
<k1l> dconf editor und dann org > gnome > settings-daemon > peripherals > touchpad und dann natural scrolling an oder aus machen
<k1l> ähm maus dementsprechend und nicht touchpad
<ebuneccar> ok danke euch das problem hat sich erledigt habe folgendes gemacht:
<ebuneccar> http://ubuntuhilfe.blogspot.de/2011/12/naturliches-scrollen-in-ubuntu-wie-bei.html
<setra> hallo, mein ubuntu server fährt nicht mehr hoch. ich komme jedoch via rescue boot rein und mein Laufwerk ist auf /mnt gemountet. ich hab keine idee warum der server das tut... wo fang ich am besten an
<simme> Hoi zusammen. Wenn ich mit luksOpen ein "device" mounte. Wird dann beim runterfahren luksClose automatisch invoked? Und falls nein, wäre es ratsam sicherzustellen, dass vorm runterfahren luksClose aufgerufen wird?
<david___1> Hi, seit dem Update auf 14.04 habe ich Probleme mit den Tastenkombinationen der Konsolenversion von Emacs. Kann mir da jemand helfen? (ibus-setup war es nicht..)
<guntbert> daffi_: lass das nick-changen sein
<daffi_> guntbert: Unter diesem Nick bin ich registriert (daher der wechsel)
<guntbert> daffi_: ist schon ok, nur in #ubuntu wird das schnell lästig, wenn jemand etliche nick durchprobiert
<daffi_> guntbert: Verstehe ich .. ich hatte mich nur vertippt :-/
<guntbert> :)
<Fuchs> einfach einen Bann oder Quiet setzen, dann kann der nick nicht mehr gewechselt werden ♥ 
<guntbert> und diese Töne vom Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> hey, ich habe sogar ein Herzchen angehaengt
<guntbert> scht - ot ! :-)
<setra> hört mich jemand weinen...
<guntbert> setra: wenn du Ubunt-Hilfe brauchst, sag einfach was du fpr ein Problem hast
<guntbert> *Ubuntu
<Fuchs> setra: am besten mal unter /var/log  von dem System
<setra> ja wie bereits gesagt ich hab nen server der gar nicht mehr bootet...
<k1l> setra: in die syslogs /dmesg unter /var/log/ gucken. also die vom letzten boot, nicht von dem der geklappt hat
<Fuchs> in der Hoffnung, dass syslog zu dem Zeitpunkt schon laeuft
<setra> hab syslog-ng installiert
<setra> bin im rescue mode hochgefahren und im /mnt/ liegt nun der tote server
<setra> im syslog kann ich nix entdecken ausser cron jobs ...
<simme> [23:04:15]  <guntbert>	 daffi_: ist schon ok, nur in #ubuntu wird das schnell lästig, wenn jemand etliche nick durchprobiert <--- das lässt sich idR auch ausblenden ;-)
<k1l> simme: jo klar. hilft aber den anderen usern nicht :)
<guntbert> simme: ja schon, aber generell sollte man busy channels verlassen, bevor man mehrfach sinen nick wechselt
<k1l> setra: ja guck mal auf die weg-rotierten-logfiles, also syslog.0 etc
<setra> ok
<setra> die letzten zeilen vom syslog bevor alles begann: xinetd [472]: Exiting...
<bekks> Bevor was begann?
<setra> bevor das maschindl begann nichts mehr zu tun...
<bekks> Dann schieb doch mal das gesamte Log in einen Pastebin.
<daffi_> Endlich ich habe die Lösung gefunden.. Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende!
<setra> http://pastebin.com/9bs3s4sF
<simme> ich repaste nochmal, ggf kann ja nun wer weiterhelfen:
<simme> Hoi zusammen. Wenn ich mit luksOpen ein "device" mounte. Wird dann beim runterfahren luksClose automatisch invoked? Und falls nein, wäre es ratsam sicherzustellen, dass vorm runterfahren luksClose aufgerufen wird?
<k1l> setra: seit 21.mai läuft der nicht mehr?
<setra> 18:35 ist der memory watch auf 0 gefallen und aus
<setra> wie kann ich wieder normal booten, bzw. rausfinden bei welchem service der server aufgibt?
<setra> weil zur commandline komm ich gar nicht im normal boot 
<dreamon> guntbert, An die Daten komm ich wieder ran. Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit das Login wieder so umzustellen, das ich davon wieder booten koennte? Bin gerade auf der LiveCD
<guntbert> dreamon: du könntest versuchen, mit sudo passwd das passwort wieder zurück zu stellen  - k. A. obs hilft. leg dir jedenfalls noch einen weitern user an, der Mitglied von "sudo" ist - sicherheitshalber, dann kommst du jedenfalls ins System
<bekks> Und dann sichere deine Daten und setz die Kiste ohne Verschlüsselung nochmal neu auf. :)
<dreamon> bekks, Backup ist vorhanden. Ich hab nur im laufenden system. ein sudo passwd dreamon gemacht. Wie mir guntbert erklaerte war das sude ein Knieschuss. 
<dreamon> guntbert, das mit dem Recovery haengt das ecrypt in /tmp ein. mal schauen ob ich im Wiki finde wie ich mich manuell einloggen kann. Das schein von dem login Automatismus nun falsch abzulaufen
<dreamon> Aber immerhin kommt man damit wieder gut ran.  :) Danke dir.
<approach_> Sieht jemand hier nen Fehler:
<approach_> root@mail:/opt# rsync --delete -aPvze . ssh root@109.230.xxx.xxx:/opt/
<approach_> Kriege ein rsync: Failed to exec .: Permission denied (13) zurück :(
<bekks> Wieso sind beide root Accounts in Benutzung?
<approach_> bekks: wieso den nicht :)
<bekks> Weil das ein Sicherheitsloch ist. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#Der-Benutzer-root
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-24
<Argh> Moin, moni
<Argh> Moin, moni
<jokrebel_> Argh: Wer ist Moni?
<Argh> öm, vertipper :(
<jokrebel_> ahso na dann: Hallo auch ;-)
<noseeder> Guten tag
<noseeder> wie richte ich am besten einen permanenten ssh tunnel von meinem notebook zu meinem Home rechner ein? Reicht wenn der Tunnel mit bestehender W-lan verbindung gestartet wird.
<tuxiano> noseeder: vielleicht hilft das: https://github.com/danfruehauf/NetworkManager-ssh
<noseeder> Ich möchte von unterwegs auf meinen rechner zu hause zugreifen können, kann aber wegen Kabel Deutschland und deren IPV6 keine Portweiterleitung einrichten. gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das trotzdem irgendwie zu schaffen?
<bekks> Ohne Portweiterleitung hast Du da keine Chance.
<bekks> Die brauchst du für alle Lösungswege.
<noseeder> befürchtete ich auch schon. leider scheind es bei KD keine möglichkeit zu geben außer den Router dne ich bezahle auf Beipass zu schalten und dahinter noch einen zu stellen den ich dann erst noch kaufen muss
<noseeder> -.-
<bekks> noseeder: Kann der KD Router kein Portforwarding?
<noseeder> nein kann er nicht da ich auf IP V6 laufe mit meinem anschluß
<noseeder> habe da einen Punkt namens MAC weiterleitung aber das bringt auch nichts
<bekks> Eine MAC Weiterleitung ist was völlig anderes.
<bekks> Wenn der Router mit IPv6 kein port forwarding kann, brauchst du zwingend einen, der das mit IPv6 kann.
<jokrebel_> Dachte mit IPv6 ist Portforwarding nicht mehr nötig, da ja jeder Rechner seine eigene IPv6-Adresse hat.
<bekks> Was ein grober Trugschluss ist.
<koegs> und vor allem ist das DSLite, da hast du kein IPv4
<bekks> Wobei man ja auch bei IPv6 Ports hat, die man weiterleiten können möchte.
<koegs> jo, nur braucht man da nicht zwingend NAT, je nach Router und Konfiguration
<unix_> hi
<noseeder> koegs ne ahnung wie das sonst gehen soll?  oder gibt es da wirklich keine möglichkeit?
<bekks> Das kommt auf deine genau Anbindung an.
<noseeder> Kabel Deutschland mit standart W-lan Router von denen
<bekks> Und das heisst?
<bekks> Woher soll ich als Arcor-Kunde denn wissen wie die KD-Anbindung aussieht? :)
<noseeder> wenn mir sagst was du brauchst versuche ich das zu liefern ;-)
<bekks> Verwendest Du NAT oder hast du ein eigenes IPv6 Netz von KD?
<MasterOfDisaster> noseeder: hast Du schon getestet, ob Du auf deinen Rechner daheim von aussen auch wirklich zugreifen kannst?
<noseeder> von KD bekomme ich eine IPV6 adresse auf dem Router zugewiesen intern vergibt der router per DHCP IPV4 und V6
<bekks> Dann ist die Antwort "NAT".
<MasterOfDisaster> noseeder: also bekommst kein IPv6 Netz?
<bekks> Dann brauchst du ein portfowarding, was dein Router nicht unterstützt.
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<noseeder> MasterOfDisaster ja habe ich bekomme keine verbindung per SSH mit vorherigem anbieter ging es aber
<MasterOfDisaster> noseeder: lass Dir am besten ein IPv6 Netz zuteilen, und konfigurier' IPv6 Routing auf deinem Router.
<noseeder> mal schauen ob die das machen. schreibe dann mal eben den Support an.
<MasterOfDisaster> noseeder: NAT Mist machst besser über v4.
<MasterOfDisaster> noseeder: falls dein Router das kann
<noseeder> MasterOfDisaster ich hoffe das die mir das dann sagen können.
<bekks> noseeder: Dass die dir was sagen können? "Ja, sie kriegen ein IPv6 Netz."?
<noseeder> das bekks oder ja sie bekommen wieder IPv4 bis wir das mit dem V6 behoben haben
<bekks> Was solle die denn da "beheben"? 
<MasterOfDisaster> noseeder: Wennst das nicht zusammenklicken kannst in deren tollen Router, dann versuchs mit mit einem auf dem OpenWRT oder Konsorten laufen. Das kannst an sich fast jeden Unfug (ver-)konfigurieren.
<bekks> Die können nichts beheben, was dein Router nicht unterstützt.
<noseeder> ist ja nicht "mein" router. der gehört KD und die machen auch da FW updates etc. ich miete den nur zur nutzung
<bekks> Du glaubst wirklich die machen da FW UPdated drauf? :D
<bekks> *updates
<bekks> Die stellen Dir das Ding hin, und das war es.
<bekks> Ich glaube, das wird jetzt noch mehr OT als es ohnehin schon ist.
<noseeder> jup wird es. daher ;-) hier erstmal ende von mir
<noseeder> ach nochmal was hierzu passendes.
<noseeder> Wenn ich eine aktive netzwerk verbindung habe (egal welcher art) würde ich gerne einen SSH Tunnel automatisch zu meinem Heimrechner aufbaun lassen. bisher hat mir google nicht das rausgeworfen was ich suche oder ich suche halt Falsch. Habt ihr da eine idee?
<bekks> noseeder: Hast du einen neuen Router am Start?
<bekks> Wenn nicht, ist dein Problem immer noch nicht zu lösen.
<noseeder> bestellt
<bekks> Gut, dann warte bis er da ist. 
<noseeder> ok.
<e-i-k-e> moin
<e-i-k-e> ist es realistisch, dass dd 40-50% cpu last (core i7 2670QM) produziert beim spiegeln einer 1,5TB HDD von USB3.0 -> eSATA?
<e-i-k-e> finde das für reines daten verschieben ohne verschlüsselung recht heftig (hinzu kommt noch eine recht geringe datenrate von 25-27MB/s)
<bekks> BEdank Dich bei USB3 und eSATA :)
<bekks> Und welche dd Parameter hast du verwendet?
<e-i-k-e> okay. mit beiden im einzeleinsatz von interne platte auf eine externe war ich immer zufrieden. keine. nur if / of
<bekks> Ja, dann ist das so auch zu erwarten.
<e-i-k-e> oh, okay. dann lese ich mir besser mal den wiki eintrag komplett durch :)
<bekks> Du ballerst deinen Rechner mit IO Requests zu, bis die Datenrate einbricht.
<bekks> Und für unterschiedliche IO devices verwendet man a) besser mbuffer statt dd und b) setzt eine sinnvoll hohe blocksize in der Größenordnung von 16M oder höher.
<e-i-k-e> ok. also schubst er jetzt grade wohl nur byte für byte rüber?
<bekks> 512 Bytes werden gelesen, geschrieben, dann die nächsten 512 Bytes, usw. und das ganze wundervoll synchron, was die Performance in den Keller tritt.
<e-i-k-e> okay. danke :)
<bekks> Daher mbuffer benutzen, sehr große Caches, und große block sizes.
<e-i-k-e> in @  121 MB/s, out @  122 MB/s, 2850 MB total, buffer   0% full
<e-i-k-e> oh wie schön. danke dir bekks 
<ppq> mit vernünftiger bs kriegt man das auch mit dd hin. aber direkte durchsatz-anzeige ist natürlich ein nettes feature
<e-i-k-e> ppq: still. damit spar ich mir das abrufen übers signal
<e-i-k-e> ***stimmt.
<ppq> ich nehm immer dd | pv | dd
<k1l_> pv \o/
<k1l_> da muss man aber die gesamtmenge vorher wissen
<ppq> k1l_, wenn man nur den durchsatz sehen will nicht
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> kann mir jhmd kurz helfen und sagen wie ich mit sed eine zeile unter einer bestimmten hinzufüge
<SpeeFak> im pribzip soll eine zeile auskommentiertwerden und der neue wert über die auskommentierte zeile hinzugefügt werden
<ppq> SpeeFak, echo hallo | sed 'p; s/^/#/'
<SpeeFak> ppq, öhm
<SpeeFak> # Füge eine Leerzeile über und unter jeder Zeile ein, die "regex" enthält
<SpeeFak>  sed '/regex/{x;p;x;G;}'
<SpeeFak> gibs ne möglichkeit das irgentwo nach zulesen, find sed sachen nur mit den leer zeile
<SpeeFak> ppq,  naja jetzt kommtiert er jede zeile aus und verdopplt diese
<ppq> das war nur der ansatz, matchen musst du das schon selbst
<SpeeFak> ich brauche die syntqax für sed -i TARGETLINE => einfügen von XYZ ÜBER targetline
<ppq> was weiß ich was da in deiner datei steht
<SpeeFak> ääääääm
<SpeeFak> wenn ich wüsste für was die zeichen stehn könnt ichs anpassen
<ppq> sed -i '/bla/p; /bla/s/^/#/' datei.txt  
<ppq> da, bitte sehr
<ppq> geht sicher eleganter, tut aber was es soll, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab
<ppq> es sucht in datei.txt nach einer zeile in der "bla" vorkommt, printet diese zeile unter der fundstelle (p), setzt davor aber noch eine # an die erste stehhe (s/^/#/)
<SpeeFak> danke, mit try and error komm ich da grad nicht weiter
<ppq> *stelle
<ppq> die zweite angabe des suchworts ist nötig, weil sonst alle folgenden zeilen auskommentiert werden
<ppq> es muss so gewählt sein, dass es wirklich nur auf die zeile matcht, die du editieren willst
<SpeeFak> _sed -i  '/<!-- 2014-05-24 remote device="testing" -->
<SpeeFak> jo zeile hat ein datumstempel
<SpeeFak> sollte passen
<SpeeFak> ich bastel mal kurz
<SpeeFak> sed -i  '/<!-- 2014-05-24 remote device="testing" -->/p; /<!-- 2014-05-24 remote device="testing" -->/s/^/test/' Lircmap.xml 
<SpeeFak> ergibt test<!-- 2014-05-24 remote device="testing" -->
<SpeeFak> passt fast nur das nach test noch ein zeielumbrch sein soll
<SpeeFak> \n fehlte
<ppq> ähm
<ppq> wolltest du nicht die zeile kommentieren?
<ppq> wieso schreibst du dann "test" statt #?
<LupusE> g'nabend
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-25
<heidelfuchs> Guten morgen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe per intel installer den neusten treiber für meine hd4000 im thinkpad e330 installiert... Das war wohl ein Fehler, denn jetzt funktioniert HDMI nicht mehr. Ich finde aber ums ver***** keine Möglichkeit zu "down-graden" auf den ubuntu standard treiber.. Weiss jemand Rat?
<ppq> heidelfuchs, diese "treiber-installer" der hardwarehersteller sind nur selten empfehlenswert. größtenteils machen die ziemlich gruselige sachen mit deinem system, vor allem umgehen sie meistens die paketverwaltung. also in zukunft: finger weg. die unterstützung der neuen intel core-i-gpus in ubuntu ist sowieso sehr gut, man muss nichts installieren. es ist eventuell möglich, dein system zu retten, indem du das installer-script liest und guckst was das s
<ppq> o macht.
<heidelfuchs> ppq, ja habe ich auch bemerkt...
<heidelfuchs> meh
<heidelfuchs> da hat man grad alles endlich eingerichtet und am laufen :/
<heidelfuchs> glaube nicht, dass ich das script gut genug entziffern kann
<ppq> heidelfuchs, dann sicher deine konfigurationsdateien: ausgewähltes (!) aus /etc und deinem /home dir, und setz ubuntu neu auf. ist zwar die knüppel auf den kopf methode, die bei windows so üblich ist, aber wohl das schnellste
<heidelfuchs> ppq,  ich versuchs noch ne weile... muss ja irgendwie möglich sein "nur" X neu aufzusetzen
<jokrebel> heidelfuchs: Vielleicht liefert das installer-script ja eine Deinstallierfunktion mit. checkinstall hast nicht zufällig benutzt?
<heidelfuchs> nicht das ich wüsste
<heidelfuchs> ehrlich gesagt habe ich nem tip aus ubuntuforums folgend den installer deinstalliert
<heidelfuchs> vielleicht installier ich den installer nochmal und schau ob er eine uninstall funktion hat...
<heidelfuchs> aber ich hab schon so einiges probiert
<jokrebel> Ohne Plan kann man so sein System auch gut noch mehr verbiegen :-/
<heidelfuchs> ganz ohne plan bin ich ja nicht
<heidelfuchs> ;)
<heidelfuchs> ich hätte erwartet durch das entfernen der ppa und intel auf die bösewicht liste zu setzen ein neuinstallieren des x intel treibers helfen sollte
<heidelfuchs> muss ich die suppe wohl auslöffeln...
<jokrebel> Was soll es bringen, ein Installer-Script zu löschen? Außer, dass man es dann nicht mehr analysieren kann.
<heidelfuchs> ich habe die quellen rausgehauen und unbekanntes versucht loszuwerden
<jokrebel> heidelfuchs: Wie PPA? Kam das über ein PPA jetzt oder über ein Installerscript?
<heidelfuchs> und versucht mit dpkg die original config wieder zu bauen
<heidelfuchs> über ppa kommt das installerscript
<jokrebel> Dann hätte ich als erstes PPA-Purge versucht. Ob das allerdings jetzt noch klappt wenn Du da alles Mögliche schon händisch gelöscht hast und mit dpkg rumgefummelt, möchte ich bezweifeln.
<testdr> hi, weiß jemand wie man den zusätzlichen https-traffic beim neuen firefox 29.0 erklären kann, bzw. was das ist, wenn bei einem mouseover über einen https-link daten an diese Adresse gehen?
<TheInfinity> testdr: dürfte einer der neuen ssl validierungs techniken sein - ich wollt mich da auch beizeiten noch mal schlaumachen (und die bei mir einbauen)
<testdr> TheInfinity: nein - kann nicht sein, hab extra firefox 30 unter Ubuntu-12.04 gebaut und der zeigt den Effekt nicht - es gibt sogar Leute, die behaupten steif und fest ihre Version würde den Effekt nicht anzeigen - ich habe mittlerweile noch 2 "Zeugen" mit anderen 12.04 Installationen.
<TheInfinity> testdr: hmm. und das geht an die seite die aufgerufen werden soll? hmm. werden da denn nennenswerte mengen an daten übertragen? vllt. irgendein caching oder sowas?
<TheInfinity> testdr: sonst kannst du mal n link auf https://mail.foej.net/ irgendwo hinein setzen und mir dann bescheid geben dass ich des log beobachte für die nächsten paar sekunden, dann kann ich ja sehen was da abgerufen wird (hoffe ich) :)
<testdr> TheInfinity: nein, es sind etwa 6-10 https-Pakete. Also grob 5 hin und 5 zurück. Es passiert auch nicht wenn ich mir eine eigene Testseite zusammenbaue mit https-Links drin. Aber z.B. bei www.heise.de. Wenn die Seite geladen ist und sich eigentlich nichts mehr tut, die Maus über https-Links bewegen, z.B. die icons für twitter, facebook..
<TheInfinity> testdr: zeigt firebug irgendwelche requests?
<testdr> TheInfinity: hier ist es jemanden anderem auch schon aufgefallen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/updatewarnung-firefox-29-kommt/
<testdr> TheInfinity: firebug? Was das?
<TheInfinity> testdr: ein plugin für firefox das ne ganze menge interna sichtbar macht
<TheInfinity> testdr: ist v.a. für webentwicklung, kannst halt sehen was abgerufen wird etc. nicht auf paketebene, aber … man sieht da schon recht viel.
<testdr> TheInfinity: nein, hab ich nicht probiert. Nur tcpdump und netstat um zu sehen welches Programm es war.
<TheInfinity> testdr: spannend ist aber schon dass das nur auf heise passiert. heise ist ja auch keine https seite
<testdr> TheInfinity: nein, es ist nicht nur die heise-Seite - aber die habe ich als Beispiel genommen und weil ich es nicht mit einer selbstgeschriebenen Seite reproduzieren konnte, habe ich die angegeben - sollte ja bekannt sein.
<TheInfinity> testdr: passiert es auch hier: http://foej.net/informationen/foej-cloud/ (da ist ein link weiter unten auf https://mail.foej.net/ )
<testdr> TheInfinity: hab gerade noch firefox 29 an - wollte gerade wieder auf 30.0 wechseln - beim Link foej passiert es auf den icons: faceboock twitter google also Daten nach: 199.16.156.230 31.13.81.49 173.194.44.71 -- und manchmal nicht gleich, sondern etwas verzögert, einfach Maus drüberstreichen
<TheInfinity> testdr: aber nicht bei dem link weiter unten?
<testdr> TheInfinity: doch, dem auf mail .. sofort bei mir fast 20 Pakete sichtbar auf 31.172.42.91
<TheInfinity> testdr: Die reine Mail-Oberfläche befindet sich hier: https://mail.foej.net/ , die Cloud-Oberfläche (in die die Mail-Oberfläche integriert ist) hier: https://cloud.sectio-aurea.org/. Das Login ist in beiden Fällen Eure volle Mailadresse zusammen mit Eurem Passwort. <— da sind links auf https seiten drin
<TheInfinity> testdr: hübsch. so. dann schau ich mal nach ob im log was steht. :)
<digitaloktay> !prime
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Prime
<ring0> ;)
<digitaloktay> hi ring0 
<ring0> hi digitaloktay 
<digitaloktay> mal schauen ob der laptop von onkel das will :)
<ring0> vielleicht hast du ja auch noch glück und es gibt kein tearing
<digitaloktay> hat ein nvidia GT520MX drin
<Sonmi-451> Hallo. :) Kann man ein "apt-get dist-upgrade" irgendwie rückgängig machen?
<Sonmi-451> Oder gibt es irgendwo eine Liste aller Pakete, die dabei deinstalliert wurden?
<jokrebel> Sonmi-451: in /var/log/apt vielleicht
<Sonmi-451> Danke! :)
<digitaloktay> danke ring0 läuft gerade
<digitaloktay> restricted-driver-manager wählt es automatisch denk ich
<Hiege> guten tag :)
<passt> ich habe eine SMB freigabe mit ACLs per Samba unter Ubuntu erstellt. Speichere ich von einem Mac Dateien in dieser Freigabe, so werden diese ACLs ignoriert und nur diesem User entsprechende Rechte erteilt.
<passt> Wenn ich nicht über die Freigabe gehe und  direkt im Verzeichnis eine Datei angelege, z.B. per touch, dann werden die ACLs eingehalten.
<passt> Kann das ein spezielles Problem von Mac OS sein oder liegt es an Einstellungen der SMB Freigabe?
<alexandra> hallo?
<alexandra> keiner da?
<jokrebel> alexandra: laut Nickliste genügend
<alexandra> ja, aber ob die dann auch da sind is ja fraglich
<jokrebel> !geduld > alexandra 
<alexandra> aber schön -- ich hab ein problem mit wlan und lubuntu
<alexandra> kann mir da wer sagen, wie ich das verbinde?
<TheInfinity> alexandra: ist halt ein Support-Channel. Frage stellen, warten bis jemand das liest der sich in dem Problem auskennt. Kann auch mal n bissl dauern. :)
<alexandra> ok -- klingt schlüssig
<TheInfinity> alexandra: und im zweifel über den network manager.
<alexandra> das ist das problem, da wird nur das kabelmodem angezeigt
<alexandra> musste mit viel mühe den richtigen treiber für wlan einrichten und inzwischen funktioniert sie auch irgendwie
<TheInfinity> dann darf irgendwer nun die einrichtung deiner wlan karte (=treiber) übernehmen. ich bin sporteln. :)
<alexandra> harfwareschalter ist bedienbar 
<alexandra> ok -- dann frohes sporteln
<jokrebel> alexandra: Was bedeutet "funktioniert sie auch irgendwie"?
<alexandra> wenn ich hochfahre bekomme ich die anzeige unten rechts, dass es netze in meiner umgebung gäbe -- wenn ich dann verbinden will tut ers aber nicht
<alexandra> manchmal ist mein netz auch garnich mit aufgeführt
<alexandra> kann ich das nicht irgendwie im terminal ausführen, damit ich wenigstens infos bekomme, was das problem ist? 
<jokrebel> alexandra: Was ist das denn für tolle WLAN-Karte? Und welchen Treiber hast Du denn (und wie) installiert?
<alexandra> sekunde
<alexandra> hab mich da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx durchgekämpft und war schlussendlich erfolgreich
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alexandra> und was ich getan hab um am ende erfolg zu haben kann ich dir nichtmal sagen, gestern abend hab ich irgendwann den kasten zugeklappt und dachte es geht nix, heut mach ich an und der taster geht
<alexandra> und der netzwerkmonitor sagt halt das da netze sind
<alexandra> das war bis gestern noch anders :)
<alexandra> ich denke aber dass sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer den erfolg brachte
<jokrebel> vermutlich
<alexandra> naja, aber warum komme ich nu nicht weiter
<alexandra> und warum kann ich kein 2tes mal versuchen zu verbinden, und dot werden dann einfach keine netze mehr angezeigt?
<alexandra> ich verstehs nicht :(
<jokrebel> was sagt den lsusb über die karte?
<alexandra> warte, da muss ich jetzt erstmal n kabel anschließen, damit ich netz hab und das prog installieren
<jokrebel> bzw. lspci
<alexandra> oh das ist ne lange liste 
<jokrebel> das ist ein befehl den du nicht erst installieren musst.
<alexandra> network controller broadcom corporation mcm4311 802.11/g WLAN
<alexandra> is der entscheidende punkt, oder?
<alexandra> oh tippfehler BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<alexandra> so ists richtig
<jokrebel> alexandra: Wer bringt diese Ausgabe? Steht da nicht auch noch eine ID ala 1234:4321 dabei?
<alexandra> nee, da steht nur 08:00.0 noch davor
<jokrebel> also lspci? Warum kommen auf mehrteilige Frage keine mehrteiligen Antworten ;-)
<alexandra> oh.. das entspricht deinem beispiel... ich bin doof
<shubert0> ich will schauen ob ich das richtige PW gespeichert habe, und will nun eines anlegen, und dann mit der shadow datei vergleichen, scheinbar geht das mit mkpasswd?
<shubert0> mkpasswd -m sha512 PASSWORT SALT eght nciht
<shubert0> geht so nicht, er kennt den wert sha512 nciht?
<jokrebel> alexandra: Ist auch linux-firmware-nonfree installiert?
<alexandra> ich denke ja, kann ich das nochmal überprüfen?
<jokrebel> einfach nochmal die installation versuchen. Wenns schon installiert ist bekommst Du es geschrieben.
<alexandra> hmmm
<alexandra> sekunde, es klingelt hier gerade
<alexandra> so wieder da, ja is drauf
<jokrebel> was sagt rfkill
<jokrebel> und iwconfig
<alexandra> nich blockiert sagt rfkill
<alexandra> und iwconfig sagt
<alexandra> wlan0 IEE 802.11bg ESSIDoff/any
<ring0> digitaloktay, also normalerweise wählt der restricted-manager nur den nvidia treiber, aber nicht prime bzw. bumblebee aus
<alexandra> Mode:managed Access point: not-associated tx-Power=20 dBm
<alexandra> Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off
<alexandra> Powermanagment:off
<jokrebel> alexandra:  lsmod | grep b43
<digitaloktay> also nvidia-prime installieren
<shubert0> wie kann ich denn, mit dem salt Wert, dem Algo, und einem Passwort ein cryptstring erstellen?
<digitaloktay> sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime  nvidia-319-updates mesa-utils 
<alexandra> da kommt dann ne liste mit 5 einträgen soll ich die komplett abtippen? 
<jokrebel> alexandra: NoPasten wär am schönsten
<jokrebel> !paste > alexandra 
<kubine> alexandra: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<alexandra> geht halt nich, gerät staht ja nebendran
<jokrebel> übertrag es per USB-Stick zB.
<alexandra> öhm... wie das denn?
<alexandra> ich tipp ja schon...
<jokrebel> alexandra: Oder per LAN-Kabel hochladen und den paste-Link abtippen.
<ring0> digitaloktay, bleibt halt immer die frage, ob prime/bumblebee nötig ist
<digitaloktay> der schaltet ja nicht automatisch um zwischen treiber
<jokrebel> alexandra: Dacht das ist ein Laptop
<alexandra> ja, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich das jetzt schnell hinbekommen soll
<ring0> digitaloktay, es wäre schön, wenn du highlights nutzen würdest ;)
<ring0> digitaloktay, sofern stromsapren nicht von bedeutung ist, reicht ja auch der normale nvidia/nouveau treiber
<digitaloktay> ahso ja ring0 :) naja dann installiere ich einfach die nvidia treiber müsste reichen das ding hat eh kein akku und ist meistens fest am tisch
<ring0> digitaloktay, den nvidia sollte der restricted-manager ja schon installiert haben. kannst ja mal prüfen, ob nvidia-current installiert ist
<alexandra> b43 356470 0 
<alexandra> bcma 42043 1 b43
<alexandra> mac80211 545990 1 b43
<jokrebel> Pasten!
<alexandra> cfg80211 409394 2 b43,mac80211
<jokrebel> Man kann das auch in eine Patseite reintippen.
<adnan> so 
<alexandra> ssb 51854 1 b43
<adnan> ring0, hier
<alexandra> hab ich doch
<adnan> Graphics:  Card-1 Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<adnan>            bus-ID 00:02.0
<adnan>            Card-2 NVIDIA GF119M [GeForce GT 520MX] bus-ID 01:00.0
<adnan>            Display Server X.Org 1.15.1 drivers intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) FAILED nouveau
<adnan>            Resolution 1600x900@60.1hz
<adnan>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Intel Sandybridge Mobile
<adnan>            GLX Version 3.0 Mesa 10.1.0 Direct Rendering Yes
<adnan> ups
<adnan> sry
<jokrebel> alexandra: Nein, du hast es direkt in den Kanal gekippt. Bite liese ->
<jokrebel> !paste > alexandra 
<kubine> alexandra: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> adnan: Gilt für Dich übrigens auch
<alexandra> oki, sorry -- dachte 5 zeilen gehn noch so
<ring0> adnan, was willst du damit sagen?
<shubert0> wie kann ich denn, mit dem salt Wert, dem Algo, und einem Passwort ein cryptstring erstellen?
<adnan> das nur intel gewählt ist
<ring0> adnan, und woher kommt diese ausgabe? interessant ist immer lsmod und glxinfo
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418887/ so besser?
<kubine> Title: also nochmal › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<adnan> ring0, mit inxi ausgegeben
<adnan> ring0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7515595/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> alexandra: Die 2 schwarzen zeilen mit purge und install unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx#Kernel-3-0-X hast Du abgearbeitet?
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alexandra> kernmodule ausschalten meinst du?
<ring0> adnan, also die nouveau module sind jedenfalls geladen. hast du nvidia schon über den restricted-manager installiert?
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> --
<shubert0> ---------------------------------
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> ----------------------------------------------------------
<shubert0> --------------------------------------------------
<shubert0> -----
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<adnan> nein werde dann die 331 nehmen ring0 
<shubert0> --
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<shubert0> -
<adnan> tastatur klemmt? shubert0 
<shubert0> ihr habt mich wohl nicht gehört 
<shubert0> jetzt aber :)
<ring0> shubert0, gehts noch?
<alexandra> ich hab keine ahnung von deinem prob shubert0
<ring0> shubert0, so bekommst du keine hilfe, sondern einen ban
<adnan> gibt aber noch ein 331-updates ring0 
<shubert0> du sowieso nicht
<shubert0> dann ban bang bang mich doch
<shubert0> tttu  ttu  du aaal aalttt 
<shubert0> er eeerrrr 
<jokrebel> shubert0: nu is gut!
<bullgard4> !ops
<adnan> !op
<kubine> adnan: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-de,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<shubert0> bin ganz brav
<shubert0> ok
<shubert0> wider da :)
<shubert0> ############################################################----------------------------------------------------------#######################################################-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------###########################################################################---------------------------------------------------
<adnan> so mal neustarten ring0 
<jokrebel> alexandra: welchen Kernel hast Du denn? 
<alexandra> ich fürchte das versteh ich nichtmal... wir reden vom punkt probleme beim verbindungsaufbau, oder?
<alexandra> wo steht das? 
<alexandra> also welchen kernel ich hab 
<alexandra> sorry -- ich fürch ich stel doofe fragen
<jokrebel> uname -a
<adnan> ring0, GLX Version: 4.4.0 NVIDIA 331.38 Direct Rendering: Yes
<adnan> hat geklappt danke
<ring0> adnan, das sieht doch sympatisch aus :)
<alexandra> 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<adnan> so laptop und der sempron rechner sind wieder aktuell
<adnan> sempron mit ubuntu 8.04 Oo
<ring0> adnan, urgs, nicht lieber was neueres? vielleicht mit xubuntu oder so
<jokrebel> alexandra: Hast denn nun die entsprechenden Pakete gepurged und die anderen installiert wie es im Verlinkten Artikel unterhalb von "Ab Ubunu Oneiric Ocelot..." empfohlen wird?
<alexandra> nein, ich glaub nicht, ok -- dann häng ich jetzt doch mal das kabel ran
<adnan> ja ring0 unity ging träge aber xubuntu läuft gut
<alexandra> da bekomme ich einen fehler das paket könne nicht gefunden werden 
<adnan> so ab in den garten
<adnan> bis dann
<ring0> adnan, offiziell wird 8.04 ja nicht mehr unterstützt, deswegen würde ich defiinitiv ein update empfehlen
<adnan> bisschen verspätete aktualisierung 
<adnan> :P
<ring0> unterstützt bis 12. Mai 2011 ;)
<alexandra> hmpft und nu?
<alexandra> bekomm ich das noch anderswo her? 
<jokrebel> alexandra: welches? Nopaste doch einfach immer alles komplett mit Eingabezeile. Dann muss man nicht rumraten und vermuten.
 * jokrebel wartet auf den NoPaste
<alexandra> sekunde ich wechsel mal auf den laptop irc mäßig, da kann ich dann besser kopiern und so, jetzt hab ich ja n netzkabel dran
<alexandra1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418892/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<alexandra> gesehn? jkrebel
<jokrebel> alexandra: Dann lass das bcwl-... mal weg und versuch die anderen 2 
<jokrebel> höhm da is n tippfehler
<jokrebel> bcmwl sollte das heisen laut Link
<jokrebel> alexandra: Also Tippfehler bei Dir
<alexandra> wowie?
<jokrebel> bcmwl-kernel-source ...du hast das w vergessen
<jokrebel> err das m
<alexandra> ah jetzt ja -- ok -- jetzt noch das install dingens#
<jokrebel> erstmal nochmal herzeigen bitte
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418897/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> alexandra: Dann mal die 2te Zeile --- aber update/dist-upgrade steht wohl auch noch aus (...98 nicht aktualisiert.)
<alexandra> was soll updaten?
<jokrebel> alexandra: Mach erstmal "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer" wie im Link steht
<jokrebel> Das dann bitte auch komplett pasten. Dsanke
<jokrebel> -s
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418902/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Zeile 189 ist wirklich die letzte vor nem neuen Prompt?
<alexandra> jupp
<jokrebel> Dann jetzt mal bitte ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in einen PasteBinService hochladen.
<alexandra> ok, dauert kurz
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418907/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> alexandra: Gibt es einen besonderen Grund warum diese ganzen zu Aktuallisierenden Pakets noch nicht aktualisiert sind?
<alexandra> ich hab nichts dergleichen irgendwo eingestellt
<jokrebel> Wie aktualisierst Du Dein System normalerweise?
<alexandra> und in wiefern sind? hab ich nicht mit den befehlen dafür gesorgt?
<alexandra> das ist ganz neu, umstieg von windoof
<jokrebel> alexandra: Nein, das war nur ne Simulation (-s hinten dran)
<alexandra> ah
<alexandra> soll ich dann mal ohne s?
<jokrebel> ja, würd ich so machen.
<alexandra> wenn ich gleich weg bin war der grund dass das netz mit aktualisiertem sys garnich mehr geht
<jokrebel> alexandra: Irc geht auch in der Konsole ;-)
<alexandra> aer ohne netz au ned
<jokrebel> alexandra: Und vor dem Neustart vielleicht nochmal NoPasten alles und ansehn lassen von uns ;-)
<alexandra> veremutlich sagt er gleich ich soll ff neu starten
<alexandra> dauert noch nen moment, gerät arbeitet noch
<imox> sagt mal kann ich dem dhcp server vom ltsp auf mac adressen beschränken? Also das der nur eingetragegenen gertäte eine IP gibt?
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418912/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<alexandra> und jetzt soll ich neu starten?
<jokrebel> alexandra: Ja, übrigens kann man notfalls schon auch mal mit 2 Nicks hier herin sein. (wenn sie ähnlich sind ist es für die Leser leichter)
<alexandra> na dann mal bis gleich
<alexandraa> da bin ich wieder :)
<jokrebel> und?
<alexandra> komme immer noch nicht per wlan rein
<alexandra> er tut einfach garnix, aber jetzt zeigt er scheinbar durchgehend die netze an, dies so gibt
<alexandra> oh zu früh gefreut
<alexandra> keine verfügbaren netze bla
<alexandra> ach menno...
<jokrebel> alexandra: Welcher Treiber ist denn aktuell gleaden?
<alexandra> ohm... wlcher befehl iwconfig?
<jokrebel> alexandra: Mach mal nochmal "sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer" und paste es wieder.
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418917/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> alexandra: Und nochmal reboot
<alexandra> oki
<alexandra> schade...
<alexandra> geht nich
<jokrebel> alexandra: was sagt "lspci -vnn | grep 14e4"?
<alexandra> 14e4:170c] (rev 02) 08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<jokrebel> alexandra:  Ob der Controller bzw. die Karte unterstützt wird, kann hier {en} nachgelesen werden. Ist dies der Fall, so kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass die WLAN-Karte vom b43/b43legacy-Treiber unterstützt wird. <---leider funktioniert der Link da gerade nicht (ist aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx#Probleme-vor-und-nach-der-Installation )
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> alexandra: was sagt "sudo iwlist scan"
<alexandra> spuckt die netze der umgebung aus
<jokrebel> alexandra: Auch das zu verbindende?
<alexandra> ja, das is cell17 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418922/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> alexandra: Ganz schön was los in Deiner Gegend ;-)
<alexandra> jupp dit is balin
<jokrebel> alexandra: Was passiert denn, beim Verbindungsversuch? Und läßt Dein Router überhaupt neue WLAN-Clients zu?
<jokrebel> alexandra: Hint: Ich muss hier meiner Fritzbox erstmal per bekannten Geräte sagen, dass ein neues sich verbinden darf.
<alexandra> bisher konnt ich mit dem roter noch alles verbinden, un nix passiert dann , kann ich das irgendwie in der konsole ausführn?
<alexandra> damit ich irgendwie ne fehlermeldung bekomm
<jokrebel> per iwconfig geht das glaub ich auch über die Konsole
<jokrebel> alexandra: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wireless-tools#Funktionsweise
<alexandra> und was muss ich da eingeben?
<kubine> Title: wireless-tools › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> alexandra: Man beachte; wenn man den Key _nicht_ in HEX angeben will den Schalter s
<alexandra> was is denn der punkt meinrouter?
<alexandra> der name des netzes?
<jokrebel> alexandra: Die SSID Deines Routers
<jokrebel> alexandra: Also ALICE-WLAN82 ?
<alexandra> ich versuchs grad
<alexandra> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<jokrebel> aber es mag durchaus auch sein, dass Du nen Chip hast, der den anderen Treiber braucht. (Was sich wegen "Link-down" leider von hier grad nicht prüfen läßt
 * jokrebel hätte gerne wieder nen Paste mit "ein- und ausgabe"
<alexandra> welcher link denn? der geht doch
<jokrebel> alexandra: Das Passwort natürlich ge-xt
<jokrebel> alexandra: Immer noch der Unterlink bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx#Probleme-vor-und-nach-der-Installation im Satz Ob der Controller bzw. die Karte unterstützt wird, kann hier {en} nachgelesen werden. Ist dies der Fall, so kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass die WLAN-Karte vom b43/b43legacy-Treiber unterstützt wird.
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alexandra> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<kubine> Title: b43 - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<alexandra> is das das?
<jokrebel> wie kommst auf den? Der der nicht geht ist jedenfalls http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices
<alexandra> ich hab nach dem bei google gesucht
<alexandra> ich glaub ich gebs auf
<jokrebel> würd ich verstehn, es gibt jedenfalls weit aus einfachere WLAN-Chips
<jokrebel> Aber der verlinkte Ubuntuusers-Artikel hat/hätte noch jede menge potential ;-)
<alexandra> welchen meinst du?
<jokrebel> alexandra: Aber vielleicht hast Du vorher schon was verbogen gehabt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere langte bei mir damals die instalaltion des b43 (muss aber ja nicht exakt den selben Chip haben)
<jokrebel> alexandra: Immer-Immer-Noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx#Probleme-vor-und-nach-der-Installation (von ganz oben bis ganz unten)
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tangosch> Hi, kann mir jemand ein Programm empfehlen, mit dem man Text-Dateien nach enthaltenen Wörtern durchsuchen kann. Man kann unter Gnome zwar auf "Orte"->"Nach Dateien suchen"->"Weitere Einstellungen auswählen"->"Enthält den Text:"->Suchbegriff eingeben. Aber das funktioniert anscheinend nur bei reinen Text-Dateien (z.B. *.txt), aber nicht bei anders kodierten Texten (wie z.B. *.doc -Dateien). Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Programm sein, dass die
<alexandra> sag mal wie schalte ich den networkmanager ab?
<jokrebel> tangosch: Dein Satz endet bei "... ein Programm sein, dass die"
<jokrebel> !512 > tangosch 
<kubine> tangosch: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<jokrebel> alexandra: Warum will man das?
<tangosch> Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Programm sein, dass die Text-Dateien bereits automatisch indiziert hat.
<alexandra> weil ich gerade gelesen habe, dass ich das soll, wenn ich aus der konsole raus ins wlan will
<alexandra> If you're going to configure your card using command line tools be sure to turn nerworkmanager off and use Sathya's answer.
<jokrebel> alexandra: Was bringt Dich zu der Annahme aus der Konsole mehr Erfolg zu haben?
<alexandra> nix, nur dass ich da vllt ne fehlermeldung bekomme die mir weiterhilft
<alexandra> aber invalid argument hilft mir halt auch ned
<jokrebel> alexandra: Zeig lieber nochmal die ID Deiner Karte, find ich grad nicht mehr
<alexandra> ähm sekunde
<alexandra> was muss ich tipen? bin verwirrt
<alexandra>  IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"ALICE-WLAN82"             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           
<alexandra> das wars ned, oder=?
<jokrebel> lass gut sein habs gefunden -> 14e4:4311
<alexandra> oki
<jokrebel> Und die wird Supportet laut Deinem Link. 
<jokrebel> ich fürchte ja, dass Du ein bisschen zu viel wild rumprobiert haben könntest bevor Du hier fragtest.
<alexandra> ich hab gestern eigentlich nur nochmal neu installiert, nachdem ich alles vermurxt hatte und dann denen empfehlungen der seite folgend 3 stunden rumgefrickelt
<bekks> Wasn das für ein Chipsatz genau?
<bekks> BCM4311? Da braucht man ca. 10 Minuten. :)
<alexandra> schön wärs
<jokrebel> eben
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> deshalb meine Befürchtung
<alexandra> ja, das hab ich abgearbeitet
<alexandra> und inzwischen wird die karte auch erkannt, aber sie verbindet nich
<bekks> Da, ich habe selbst schon mehrfach solche Chipsätze gehabt. Treiber installieren, und das Ding läuft - wenn man vorher nicht rumgefrickelt hat.
<bekks> Hast Du die fehlende Firmware installiert?
<alexandra> ja
<jokrebel> alexandra: "Abarbeiten" bedeutet nicht, alles was da steht abtippen und ausführen. Halt nur das für Deine Hardware relevante.
<alexandra> ja, aber wie du eben sagtest müsst das ja passen
<bekks> Was heisst denn "abarbeiten"?
<bekks> Hast Du beide dort afgeführten Treiber installiert?
<alexandra> ich bin verwirrt, nein -- ich denke nicht -- bzw was meinst du mit beiden?
<bekks> Da sind zwei Treiber aufgeführt.
<bekks> Welchen der beiden hast Du installiert?
<alexandra> ich denke den b43
<bekks> Prüf bitte nach, welchen Du installiert hast.
<bekks> Und prüf bitte auch, dass du den STA dann entsprechend nicht installiert hast.
<alexandra> wie tu ich das am schnellsten?
<bekks> mit sudo lsmod
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418927/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> alexandra: Du hast den b43 installiert. Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "dmesg"?
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418932/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe von "sudo iwconfig -a"?
<alexandra> bjorn@bjoernseiner:~$ iwconfig -a -a        No such device
<alexandra> muss da nich wlan0 mit rein?
<bekks> Einfach nur sudo iwconfig reicht
<alexandra> IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"ALICE-WLAN82"             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Encryption key:off           Power Management:off
<bekks> Schieb die ausgabe bitte in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon sieht man, dass Du verbunden bist.
<alexandra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418937/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<alexandra> aber da steht doch not associated
<bekks> Wie versuchst Du die Verbindung aufzubauen?
<alexandra> ausserdem hab ich unten rechts n ausrufezeichen
<bekks> Und solange du per Kabel verbunden bist, wirst Du dich per WLAN nicht verbinden können.
<alexandra> ich klicke unten rechts aufs gewünschte netz und geb das pw ein
<alexandra> aha, dann bin ich mal kurz weg und teste das
<alexandra> nee, geht nix
<bekks> "geht nix" is keine brauchbare Fehlerbeschreibung.
<bekks> Was genau hast du probiert, was genau passierte, was genau waren/sind die Fehlermeldungen?
<alexandra> ich hab das kabel raus wollte verbinden bekam gesagt dass der versuch zu verbinden nach mehreren versuchen abgebrochen wurde
<alexandra> und danach wurd kein netz mehr angezeigt, woraufhin ic h neu gestatet hB
<bekks> Das klingt nah falschem Passwort.
<bekks> *nach
<alexandra> das kan kaum sein, aber ich versuchs auch gern nochmal
<jokrebel> Sonderzeichen im Passwort ist auch gern mal ein Problem
<alexandra1> hmpft... nun wird nichtmal mein netzwerk angezeigt
<alexandra1> sekunde -- und nein es sind keine sonderzeichen im pw
<tangosch> Hab ein Programm (für Text-Suche) gefunden; "DocFetcher". http://docfetcher.sourceforge.net/de/ Habe es aber noch nicht getestet.
<kubine> Title: DocFetcher - Schnelle Dokument-Suche (at docfetcher.sourceforge.net)
<alexandra1> jetzt bekam ich keine fehlermeldung aber immernoch n ausrufezeichen untenrechts und keine verbindung
<jokrebel> was muss man sich untern "nem ! unten Rechts" vorstellen? Notfalls bitte nen Screenshot hochladen.
<alexandra1> ich kann keine screenshots hochladen, da ich mit dem teil ja nicht ins netz verbiunden sein darf
<alexandra1> im panel heisst unten rechts netzwerkmonitor
<jokrebel> Du kannst doch einen Screenshot anfertigen und den dann entweder über den anderen Rechner oder wieder mit LAN-Kabel anschließend hochladen.
<testdr> alexandra1: dumme Frage: Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht ein anderes - Nachbar - WLAN einbinden willst?
<jokrebel> wir wissen noch nicht mal welche Desktopumgebung Du nutzt.
<alexandra1> ja, ich verbind mich häufiger mit meinem netz, das passt so
<testdr> alexandra1: Woran erkennst Du Dein WLAN-Netz? Spezieller Name? Und wird der auch zur Auswahl in ubuntu angezeigt? Vor dem Verbinden?
<alexandra1> ich gebs auf für heut, ich werd nachher nochmal neu installen und wenn ichs dann imernochned schaff geb ichs endgültig auf
<alexandra1> ja, mein wlan heisst alice82
<alexandra1> das is eindeutig
<testdr> alexandra1: Wenn der WLAN-Name von Deinem Router angezeigt wird, dann funktioniert das WLAN soweit zum Datenaustausch schon mal.
<k1l> ist das vlieeleicht so ein wpa/wpa2 dual modus? oder ist das in frequenzen die dein chip nicht kann?
<alexandra1> jetzt gerade wird wieder gar kein netz angezeigt
<testdr> alexandra1: WAs meinst Du mit "Netz angezeigt/nicht angezeigt"? Taucht der WLAN-Name nicht auf?
<bekks> alexandra1: "neu installen" ist der sinnloseste aller möglichen Wege.
<alexandra1> aber wenn du doch sagst, ich hab da irgendwas vermurxt?!
<bekks> alexandra1: Finde besser mal heraus auf welchem Kanal das Netz liegt und in welchem Modus es läuft. WPA, WPA/WPA2, WPA2.
<bekks> alexandra1: Ich habe nicht gesagt dass du da etwas vermurkst hast. Wann soll ich das gesagt haben?
<testdr> alexandra1: Nimm vorher diverse aktuelle Live-Versionen - es gibt z.B. Knoppix mit vielen aktuellen Treibern und teste damit die Hardware.
<jokrebel> k1l: alexandra1 JO - MixedMode wär noch ne Fehlerquelle . De Kanla war ich glaub 11 (sollte also kein Problem sein) 
<bekks> testdr: Man brauct da genau gar nichts zu testen. BCM4311 wird von Ubuntu seit Jahren unterstützt.
<bekks> testdr: Und "diverse" ist grandioser Unsinn.
<alexandra1> also ok, einen versuch noch
<alexandra1> in wie fern auf welchem kanal?
<bekks> alexandra1: Naja, es gibt mind. 13 WLAN Kanäle. Welchen Kanal nutzt dein Netz?
<testdr> bekks: sorry - ich meinte eine Live-VErsion zum Testen ist besser als immer wieder neu zu installieren .. nur um zu sehen ob es geht.
<jokrebel> 11
<alexandra1> an welcher stelle wird mir das angezeigt?
<bekks> jokrebel: Wo siehst du das?
<jokrebel> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418922/ such nach ALICE-WLAN82
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<alexandra1> ich ha dem jokrbel schon ganz vioel gezeigt
<bekks> Ah, ja, 11.
<alexandra1> da steht auto und in klammern aktuell11
<alexandra1> und schlüssel is wpa2/wps
<bekks> Aua.
<bekks> WPS ist Müll, schalt das ab. :)
<alexandra1> ok
<alexandra1> abgeschaltet und warum aua?
<testdr> wird im Router abgeschaltet -- und wenn alexandra1 alleine das WLAN nutzt, kann sie zum Testen einmal ohne encrypt. laufen lassen ... damit sie weiß es liegt an der Einstellung
<alexandra1> ich muss gleich mal ins bad, meiner tochter die haare waschen
<alexandra1> ich nutze das netz aber nich allein
<alexandra1> ja, hab die infos vom router und es dort gerade abgeschaltet
<jokrebel> dann mal nur mit wpa2 versuchen
<alexandra1> oki, ich starte den kasten mal neu, er zeigt schon wieder keine netze
<bekks> alexandra1: WPS ist völliger Müll, alleine vom Design her. Und die allerwenigstens Endgeräte kommen damait klar. Darum Aua.
<alexandra1> aha -- na denn ab jetzt ohne wps 
<alexandra1> keine fehlermeldung trotzdem weiterhin kein netz
<jokrebel> was sagt iwconfig?
<jokrebel> und ifconfig
<alexandra1> iwconfig sagt unter ESSID off/any
<alexandra1> und unter ifconfig werden eth0 lo und wlan0 
<alexandra1> screenshots o.ä. geht echtgrad ned
<bekks> Dis Ausgaben von suo ifconfig -a und sudo iwconfig bitte in einen Pastebin. :)
<alexandra1> geht nich
<alexandra1> hab ja an dem rechner kein netz und werde jetzt nicht auch noch n internes netzwer aufbauen wüsste nichmal ob ich noch n kabel hab
<jokrebel> wie schonmal erwähnt, paste doch bitte das komplette
<alexandra1> wie ich schon erwähnte kann ch das grad ned -- ich würd ja gern abre dann müsst ich jetzt wieder n kabel in den laptop stecken, und das soll ich ja ned
<jokrebel> man jann (wie auch schon erzählt) das hanze in eine Datei packen und so zu nem Rechner mit Netzwerkbring (USB-Stick) oder oder oder
<jokrebel> kann ganze
 * jokrebel muss jetzt dann doch mal ein *seufz* ablassen.
<alexandra1> das is mir jetzt echt  zu kompliziert -- hab meine tochter in der badewanne die schreit ständig und ich muss jetzt mal haare waschen 
<alexandra1> aber danke für die hilfeversuche
<jokrebel> um morgen mit (auf blöd) anderen Supporten wieder bei Adam und Eva zu beginnen...
<_moep_> alexandra1: einfach nach unten drücken *duck*
<alexandra1> na was soöll ich tun?
<alexandra1> wenn ihr in ner stunde noch da seid, dann liegt die maus im bett
<alexandra1> dann kann ich wieder konzentrierter arbeiten
<_moep_> bestimmt
 * jokrebel kann jetzt "ne Stunde" nicht versprechen da noch da zu sein.
<alexandra1> wie macht man denn unter lubuntu nen screenshot? 
<k1l> druck drücken
<alexandra1> nee, das geht ned druck ist mit der fn taste anzusprechen und wenn ich das tu tut sich nix 
<alexandra1> naja -- egal -- bin ab ca 21:15 wieder da 
<testdr> alexandra1: dann aus dem Menü bei Anwendungen -> Screenshot (wenn es installiert ist - normalerweise .. schon)
<jokrebel> immerhin geht das schon sei etwa 3 Nachmittag ;-)
<alexandra1> irrtum, das geht insgesammt seit vorgestern
<jokrebel> alexandra1: Aber heut bist Du seit 15 Uhr hartnäckig dran. Und jez mach die Haare vom Kind endlich fettich ;-)
<jokrebel> hm
 * jokrebel macht jez die offenen Pasts und Links bezüglich Broadcom-WLAN dann doch zu und geht ins Bett.
<jokrebel> gute Nacht und noch viel Erfolg.
<alexandra1> *seuftz* so da bin ich wieder -- noch wer da der mir helfen mag? 
<alexandra1> oh... ich war 5 min zu spät, mist!
<_moep_> alexandra1: um was ging es?
<alexandra1> ich habe einen älteren laptop hier und die wlankarte funktioniert nicht richtig
<_moep_> welche hardware
<alexandra1> ich musste auf seltsamen pfaden den treiber einrichten und inzwischen wird sie auch erkannt, taucht aber nicht im networkmanager auf
<bekks> Vorhin tauchte die Karte dort noch auf.
<alexandra1> compaq nx630
<bekks> Was hast Du in der Zwischenzeit getan?
<alexandra1> seit vor ner stunde nix
<_moep_> alexandra1: kauf dir für 5€ ne intel
<bekks> Dann schieb mal doch mal eine "dmesg" in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> _moep_: Etwas schwierig u.U.
<alexandra1> sekunde
<alexandra1> paste.ubuntuusers.de/418942
<alexandra1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418942/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<alexandra1> bekks?
<bekks> Verwendet dein Router jetzt nur noch WPA2 oder WPA/WPA2?
<alexandra1> ich schau nochmal 
<alexandra1> bekks: wpa (aes)
<bekks> AUA.
<bekks> Stell das bitte auf WPA2 um.
<alexandra1> aes oder tkip?
<Flash63> alexandra1: es handelt sich nicht zufällig um einen D-Link Router?
<Flash63> und WPA2-AES oder WPA2-CCMP wäre richtig
<alexandra1> es is n alicemodem
<alexandra1> also wpa2 aes das andere gibts ned
<bekks> Hast du nun wpa oder wpa2?
<alexandra1> wpa2
<alexandra1> aes
<bullerkarl> hi, was ist denn die sicherste VPN Lösung, sprich welches Protokoll und tool ist da zu empfehlen?
<bekks> bullerkarl: Du solltest dich erstmal in die Technik einlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Private_Network
<kubine> Title: Virtual Private Network – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bullerkarl> hab ich schon
<bekks> Dann hättest Du die Frage nicht gestellt.
<bullerkarl> wieso das steht so nicht da
<bullerkarl> wenn ich eine openconnect Lösung mit ubnutu nehme, dann habe ich eine https Verbindung
<bullerkarl> mit Ipsec geht es anders
<bekks> Wenn das das ist, was du möchtest, dann ist das die richtige Wahl.
<bullerkarl> sind da keine MIM Angriffe möglich, weil mit https schon
<bekks> Es sind grundsätzlich immer MIM Angriffe technisch denkbar.
<bullerkarl> ja aber du weisst schon das ich die reale Welt meine
<bekks> Ich rede von der realen Welt.
<bekks> Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass irgendeine Softwarelösung zu 100% sicher ist.
<bullerkarl> ja das ist mir klar, darum geht es nicht, ich meine eher so was.. jede der sich bischen mit  pentests auskennt weiss dass man https im Netzwerk erfolgreich und ohne großen Aufwand relisierern kann
<bullerkarl> und dazu der vpn Vergleich, wie ist es damit
<bekks> Dein Vergleich macht keinen Sinn.
<alexandra1> was tu ich denn nu?
<bullerkarl> wieso keinen sinn
<bullerkarl> Erkläre doch bitte mal was du meinst
<bullerkarl> wieso keinen sinn, der Satz ist einfach nichts sagend
<bekks> Openconnect baut ein VPN auf, und die _Nutzdaten_ darin sind per SSL verschlüsselt. Das hat genau nichts mit "https" zu tun.
<bekks> Ich denke, Du solltest den Wikipedia Artikel nochmal deutlich aufmerksamer lesen.
<bullerkarl> hmm ich glaube du hast meine Frage nicht ganz verstanden, denn ich sagte ja schon, dass openconnect auch eine https Verbindung aufbaut, um eben einen VPN aufzubauen
<bullerkarl> also muesste es ein Angreifer schaffen sich in den Aufbau einzuklinken, dann ist der MIM
<bekks> Weisst Du wie der SSL Handshake funktioniert?
<ring0> ich glaub, der ubuntubezug schwindet doch eher stark
<bullerkarl> ja aber der findet genauso bei https statt
<bullerkarl> oder dachtest du https geht ohne ssl?
<bekks> Ich breche diese sinnlose Diskussion mit Dir an dieser Stelle ab.
<alexandra1> vllt hast du noch nen tipp für mich bekks?
<bekks> alexandra1: Du kannst zum Testen versuchen die Verschlüsselung abzuschalten, um zu sehen ob überhaupt eine WLAN Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann.
<bullerkarl> naja vielleicht eine zu spezielle Frage, sollte ich vielleicht in einem Experten chat  für Security Erfragen. Ist ja kein Problem wenn du nicht alles weisst, ich weiss auch nicht alles
<bekks> bullerkarl: Was ich weiß oder nicht weiß wirst Du nie erfahren. Hast Du eine weitere konkrete Ubuntusupportfrage?
<fred``> bekks wird unfreundlich
<bekks> fred``: Wo war ich denn unfreundlich?
<fred``> ne - also - ne
<fred``> ich weiss ja schon was du meinst
<bullerkarl> es wäre aber höfflicher zu sagen, ich bin in dem Thema kein Experte, vielleicht weiss jemand anderes was, mach dir nichts draus, ist nicht böse gemaint
<fred``> ja
<bekks> bullerkarl: dasa thema ist in diesem Kanal beendet.
<fred``> aber gerade bei solchen themen
<bekks> *Das
<fred``> gibts 10000 websites
<fred``> das hier ist halt eher so 'rl probs'
<bekks> bullerkarl: Wenn du weiter darüber diskutieren willst, dann tue das in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bullerkarl> aah ok danke
<bullerkarl> ist nicht böse gemeint kein Problem
<bekks> bullerkarl: ICh meine es auch nicht böse, aber sehr ernst. In DIESEM Kanal ist das Thema beendet. Sieh dasa als Warnung an.
<alexandra1> er zeigt schonwieder keine netze an :(
<bullerkarl> nicht böse aber Aggressiv, ok 
<fred``> er ?
<bullerkarl> ich habe es ja schon beendet
<alexandra1> der laptop den ich hier beacker
<fred``> hrhr
<fred``> 'yeah'
<bekks> fred``: Für dich ist das Thema auch beendet.
<fred``> ich hatte gar keins - ok
<alexandra1> nee, auch ohne verschlüsselung gehts ned :( irgendwo is da der wurm drin
<bekks> alexandra1: Hast du denn in den drei Stunden "Gefrickel" von denen du sprachst sonst noch was getan ausser den einen Wiki-Artikel "bearbeitet"?
<alexandra1> in wiefern mehr, was könnte denn sinnvoll sein? ich hab doch kaum ahnung...
<bekks> alexandra1: Naja, dür die HAndvoll Befehle in dem Artikel braucht man keine drei Stunden - was hast du ggf. sonst noch probiert?
<alexandra1> die meiste zeit nur gelesen und hier den leuten sachen gezeigt 
<alexandra1> ich hab wie gesagt keine ahnung
<ring0> mit jokrebel relativ sauber das system upgedatet, b43-fwcutter und firmware-b43-installer installiert
<alexandra1> danke
<alexandra1> bekks das was ring0 sagt hab ich getan
<alexandra1> gibts vllt irgend ne andere linuxdistribution, die mit der wlankarte besser umgehn kann?
<alexandra1> die gleich erkennt und verwenden kann?
<bekks> Das kannst du nur mit einer Live-CD der Distribution deiner Wahl herausfinden.
<alexandra1> achso? ich dachte im live modus geht wlan nie 
<alexandra1> gut zu wissen, dann mach ich wohl morgen mal n paar livecds fertig
<alexandra1> anregungen, was ich da nehmen könnt, knoppix und dsl oderso?
<bekks> Ich würde eine Ubuntu LiveCD nehmen.
<ring0> probier morgen doch lieber mal mit einer ubuntu live-cd sauber dem bcm43xx artikel zu folgen
<alexandra1> hm auch eine idee
<alexandra1> ich bin raus -- danke für die hilfe und gute nacht 
<Mundus> Guten Abend, sofern noch jmd. on ist, kann er mir vielleicht beim mounten helfen?
<Mundus> Ich habe eine NAS und versuche mittels mount -t cifs //192.168.1.1/Pfad /media/Mountpunkt die NAS einzubinden. Leider erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung Unaible to find suitable address
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-18
<Fussel> hmm
<Fussel> fahrad oder per sole?
<Fussel> uh, sorry
<dodeluser> hallo. ich würde gerne auf einem medion-convertible mal ubuntu probieren. muss ich hierfür zwangsläufig die touch-version nehmen oder unterstützt die "normale" ubuntu version auch die bedienung via screen?
<stevieh1> weg isser.
<_thelion_> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Kontact / akonadi-server:
<_thelion_> ich habe den Datenbanktreiber auf SQLite umgestellt, jetzt läuft akonadi wieder.
<_thelion_> Trotzdem lässt sich Kontact, KMail, ... nicht starten.
<_thelion_> Kennt jemand von euch dieses Problem?
<David1977> Tag zusammen....mal wieder eine Frage zur Shell und Scripten....
<David1977> Wenn ich in einem Script ein Array anlege, dann ist doch dieses Array nur so lange "gültig" wie das Script läuft, oder?
<stevieh> schon.
<David1977> ok
<David1977> Weil die ausführende Shell eine andere ist, als die, die ich normalerweise "sehe", richtig?
<David1977> also ich meine das Thema mit der PID und der PPID
<David1977> alles klar...hat sich erledigt. Habe den entsprechenden Teil nochmal nachgelesen
<musca> David1977:  man kann Scripte aber auch mit dem "source" Befehl in der aktuellen Shell ausführen, und dann könnten Variablen erhalten bleiben, wenn das Script nicht ordentlich aufräumt.
<David1977> musca: Ja, das habe ich auch gerade gelesen...das "Punkte-Kommando" ;)
<David1977> . ./script
<musca> genau
<David1977> Das Buch, was ich hier habe macht echt Spaß *g*
<musca> Du bist also einer von diesen Nerds, die sich mit Sachbüchern amüsieren können.
<David1977> lol..Ja, so könnte man das nennen. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass ich jemals der große Script-Schreiber werde...aber es hilft ungemein beim Umgang mit Linux und man lernt die verschiedensten Befehle
<David1977> und da ich beruflich damit nichts am Hut habe, hilft so ein Buch eher als eine Online-Dokumentation
<David1977> also mir zumindest
<schatten> Was gilt als Off-Topic?
<Fuchs> im Kontext vom Kanal hier? Alles was nicht Support von Ubuntu und offiziellen Derrivaten (e.g. Kubuntu) ist, an sich
<schatten> Ja, danke.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<David1977> War das ein Wink an mich solche Sachen hier nicht fragen zu dürfen?
<schatten> Ich bin erst gerade eben hierher gekommen und habe deine Frage gar nicht gelesen. Dementsprechend war es das nicht :)
<David1977> Oh, habe ich übersehen...sorry ;)
<Fuchs> David1977: die Fragen waren imo in Ordnung. Ggf. besser aufgehoben in einem Skripting/Shellkanal, aber auch nicht falsch. 
<Fuchs> sonst haette ich Dir schon auf die Finger geklopft :p 
<David1977> hehe ;)
<David1977> es gibt einen eigenen Kanal dafür?
<Fuchs> Einige, ja
<Fuchs> generell kannst Du Tante alis befragen,   /msg alis help list 
<Fuchs> oder eben z.B.   /msg alis list *bash*  oder   /msg alis list * -topic *script*    oder so 
<Fuchs> aber hier ist auch okay, vor allem wenn es halt Deutsch sein soll
<David1977> achso...ich dachte jetzt ein Ableger von diesem hier. 
<frank___> exit
<Anf> Guten Abend, hätte mal eine kleine Frage, bei Mir hab ich das Problem, das sich bei Mir regelmässig der Flash Player abstürtzt bin ich der meinung, das es der Flash Player ist. Immer wen ich den Firefox zum ersten mal starte, und die GoogelMaps öffne, stürtzt Firefox ab, aber nach dem Restarten von Firefox läuft wieder alles, bis ich d en Rechner Neu Starte, und wieder Firefox zum ersten Mal starte, was kann das sein?
<Anf> Ich glaub es ist der Flash Player, Updates hab ich schon gemacht, ohne erfolg, soll ich den Flash Player vielleicht mal Nei installieren, oder ist es vielleicht was ganz anderes, ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
<musca> Anf:  firefox --Profilemanager
<musca> Du kannst ein zusätzliches Profil anlegen und mal testweise damit starten. 
<musca> Am Besten nimmst Du das Häkchen raus bei: "Use the selected profile without asking at startup".
<musca> Dann fragt der Browser beim nächsten Start nach.
<musca> Im Profil sind auch deine gespeicherten Passwörter, also lasse Vorsicht walten ...
<Anf> Neues Profil zum Testen brauch ich nicht, hab keine Taps die ich sichern soll, die frage ist halt, was soll ich testen, Firefox Neue Installieren, Flash Player Neu installieren usw.
<musca> Neustarten und Neuinstallieren hilft in Linux eher selten. Ich bin eh zu müde, gn8.
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-19
<Anf> Guten Tag, hab mal eine kleine frage, ich hab Mir gerade die Deutsche Version von Netbeans von der Hersteller Hompage geladen, das Packet ist im Format .sh, jetzt möchte ich es im Terminal Starten, umd es zu installieren, und bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, das die Datei nicht geöffnet werden kann?
<geser> hast du die Datei nach dem Download ausführbar gemacht?
<Anf> nein, wie geht den das? Hab von so was noch nicht gehört?
<k1l> du musst dem file das +x flag geben um es als script ausführbar zu machen
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Datei-ausfuehrbar-machen
<k1l> der hintergrund dazu ist auch recht interessant zu wissen, da es eine der schutzfunktionen von linux allgemein ist.
<Anf> Habs gemacht, geht trotzdem nicht, Fehlermeldung: sh: 0: Can't open netbeans-8.0.1-linux.sh
<k1l> was hast du genau gemacht?
<k1l> was zeigt "ls -al" an?
<Anf> Bei der Datei in den Einstellungen bei Zugangrechnen, die Flage gesetzt bei Datei als Programm starten gesetzt
<k1l> und warum nimmst du nicht einfach erstmal zum einstieg das netbeans aus den offiziellen ubuntu quellen?
<Anf> weil die auf English ist
<Anf> wie Navigiere ich eigendlich im Terminal zu meinem Schreibtisch? Mit cd /Schreibtisch?
<Fuchs> cd ~/NameDeinesSchreibtisches  
<Fuchs> die Tabulator-Taste hilft 
<k1l> Anf: schau dir auch das hier mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht
<Fuchs> warum man ein Netbeans in Deutsch braucht ist mir allerdings schleiferhaft, programmieren muss man ja trotzdem in Englisch
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger  sei Dir noch ans Herz gelegt :) 
<k1l> und eigentlich sollte man netbeans auch umstellen können. 
<Anf> Hab die Datei in den Download Ordner verschoben, und mit dem Terminal den den Download Ordner navigiert, und von da aus hat die Datei sich gestartet, von dem Schreibtisch wollte Sie nicht.
<Anf> Kurze Frage hab ich noch, ich hab hier eine CD wo Music Videos drauf sind, leider kann Ich Sie weder mit dem normalen Ubuntu Programm Videos öffnen, sogar VLC Player kann die Videos nicht öffnen, muss ich da weitere Packete Installieren?
<_moep_> in welcher form sind die denn da drauf?
<Anf> Ich hab die CD vor ca. 3 Jahren erstellt, weiß nicht mehr
<Anf> Weiß den keiner, wie Ich die CD unter Ubuntu zum laufen kriege?
<dadrc> Anf: was sagt VLC denn, wenn du die Videos aufmachen willst?
<Anf> VLC Player sagt beim starten: Videos requires to install plugins to support the following multimedia feature: VCD protocol source
<k1l> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 und dann sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Anf> hab ich bei google auch gefunden und gemacht, aber ohne erfolg, das ist ja das komische daran
<k1l> machs nochmal und zeig die befehle und output im pastebin
<Anf> moment
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11224391/
<k1l> klappts jetzt?
<Anf> nein
<Anf> ich hab die Befehle schon online gefunden und durchgefürt, leider ohne erfolg
<k1l> was für ein ubunut ist das?
<Anf> 14.04 LTS
<k1l> ist ubuntu-restricted-extras installiert?
<Anf> Ich wusste es nicht, hab es versucht zu installieren, ging aber nicht, weil es schon drauf war, JA ist installiert.
<k1l> das letzte was mir noch einfällt sind gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad und gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly 
<Anf> hab ich auch schon drauf :) Deswegen meine Frage hier, wieso die daten nicht angezeigt werden, ist das vielleicht ein Steinzeit Format, kann das vielleicht sein?
<k1l> ja, das ist eine videocd
<Anf> Das heißt, das man keine Chance hat, die zum laufen zu brigen?
<k1l> kannst du die cd im nautilus öffnen? kannst du sie mit dem video player öffnen?
<Anf> Mit dem Video Player nicht, aber was ist nautilus?
<k1l> der file explorer
<Anf> ok, ja da kann ich die CD  öffnen. aber da sind keine bekannten Formate wie avi. mp4 usw. sondern nur ein paar Ordner mit komischen Daten im .dat Format mehr nicht
<stevieh> hmm... wenn ich das network-manager-openconnect plugin installiert hab, sollte ich das nicht sehen, wenn ich ein vpn einrichte?
<flattyre1> sollte ich meine fat formatierte externe usb hd für die datensicherung umformatieren?
<Frickelpit> kommt drauf an, was du sichern möchtest
<flattyre1> linux und windows dateien
<Frickelpit> systemdateien von linux?
<stevieh> und kommt drauf an, wie du sichern willst.
<stevieh> wenn du die pur sichern willst, dann würde ich umformatieren, aber dann hast du mit win einproblem.
<stevieh> sachtmal, strongswan, wenn das erfolgreich läuft, sollte ich dann keine tun tup interfaces haben?
<flattyre1> welcher natur wären die winprobleme?
<flattyre1> sind also keine win systemdateien
<apollo13> stevieh: also wenns so läuft wie racoon hast du weder tun noch tap
<apollo13> für was auch :þ
<stevieh> was ist racoon?
<stevieh> flattyre1: win kann per default erstmal kein ext? mounten
<apollo13> stevieh: das was strongswan ist nur für ike1 only
<apollo13> stevieh: wobei strongswan wohl je nach config seit 5.1 tun verwenden kann
<stevieh> oh mann... kann so ein scheiss auch einfach mal einfach sein.
<flattyre1> nein nein soll nicht am win gemountet werden
<apollo13> stevieh: ipsec? lmao
<flattyre1> nur am ubuntu
<stevieh> flattyre1: dann nimm ext das ist kompatibler
<apollo13> stevieh: https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/Kernel-libipsec
<apollo13> stevieh: die frage ist eher für was du tun brauchst?!
<flattyre1> thx
<stevieh> apollo13: gar nicht brauch ich das, aber ich komm eben nicht zum kunden ins vpn und versuch rauszubekommen, warum
<apollo13> stevieh: loglevel hochdrehen und gucken :)
<stevieh> und wo dreh ich da was hoch?
<apollo13> und mach mal ipsec statusall
<apollo13> im config file ;)
<apollo13> https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/LoggerConfiguration
<apollo13> bzw https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/LoggerConfiguration#Runtime-configuration
<stevieh> outed Connections:
<stevieh>       blnlab{1}:  ROUTED, TUNNEL
<stevieh>       blnlab{1}:   192.168.0.85/32 === 192.168.96.0/19 
<stevieh> Security Associations (0 up, 0 connecting):
<stevieh>   none
<apollo13> na da ;)
<stevieh> sieht doch eigentlich toll aus, aber es geht nix ;-)
<apollo13> sieht nicht toll aus
<apollo13> da ist nix established
<apollo13> setz mal ike, chd und cfg auf diag
<apollo13> den rest auf control
<apollo13> diag == log level 2
<stevieh> aha ;-)
<apollo13> und dann halt ipsec down blnlab gefolgt von ipsec up blnlab
<apollo13> und schaun was er auspuckt, sobald du die fehler dort gerichtet hast, hau noch nen ipsec rout blnlab nach
<stevieh> das kann ich doch alles mit "ipsec stroke loglevel" machen?
<apollo13> ja
<stevieh> IDir 'foo' does not match to '1.2.3.4'
<apollo13> macht sinn
<stevieh> mit anderen Werten ;-)
<apollo13> naja, jetzt musst du entweder wissen was los ist oder mir die konkreten werte sagen…
<stevieh> naja, die 1.2.3.4 ist die IP, die ich als peer bekommen habe, aber wo das foo herkommt, weiss ich nicht. Ist das evtl. ein hostnamen?
<apollo13> https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/ConnSection siehe left|rightid = <id>
<apollo13> bzw left|rightid2 je nachdem welche phase das ist
<stevieh> apollo13: ui, das sieht schon besser aus... jetzt komm ich bis: peer did not initiate expected exchange, reestablishing IKE_SA
<apollo13> stevieh: schaut aus als wärest du initiator der verbindung und drauf warten dass die andere seite zb nen xauth exchange schickt
<stevieh> davor steht auch schon zwei mal: no XAuth method found
<apollo13> "You'll have to enable one of the XAuth backends (these are the plugins whose names start with xauth). To use XAUTH secrets defined in ipsec.secrets this would be the xauth-generic plugin, which is enabled by default, but in your case not loaded. So make sure you include xauth-generic in charon.load in strongswan.conf."
<apollo13> schau mal ob irgendwo nen logentry mit "loaded plugins" ist
<stevieh> ne, ich seh nix
<apollo13> restart strongswan (den daemon komplett)
<apollo13> siehe zb http://www.strongswan.org/uml/testresults/p2pnat/medsrv-psk/alice.daemon.log -- sollte recht am anfang kommen
<stevieh> was sollte kommen? Was mit xauth?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> xauth-generic, xauth-pam etc…
<stevieh> gar nix.
<apollo13> sonst in der /etc/strongswan.conf die plugins laden
<stevieh> sollte das nicht default bei ubuntu sein?
<apollo13> kA, ich hab kein ubuntu
<apollo13> https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/PluginLoad
<stevieh> so, wieder ein stück weiter...
<stevieh> blnlab[1]: ESTABLISHED 2 minutes ago, 192.168.0.85[dynvpn]...1.2.3.4[rasv1]
<apollo13> klingt ja gut :p
<stevieh> sollte ich da jetzt ne route sehen?
<apollo13> in {} klammern steht nix ala INSTALLED, TUNNEL, reqid 3, ESP SPIs: c1f8f2ca_i 01a3bdde_o
<apollo13> der gesamte output von statusall wäre hilfreich…
<stevieh> ok, mompl
<stevieh> Security Associations (1 up, 0 connecting):
<stevieh>       blnlab[1]: ESTABLISHED 2 minutes ago, 192.168.0.85[dynvpn]...1.2.3.4[rasv1]
<stevieh>       blnlab[1]: IKEv1 SPIs: 5633c9df1f322fc6_i* 36886f5719dd1bb1_r, pre-shared key+XAuth reauthentication in 3 hours
<stevieh>       blnlab[1]: IKE proposal: AES_CBC_128/HMAC_SHA1_96/PRF_HMAC_SHA1/MODP_1024
<stevieh>       blnlab[1]: Tasks queued: QUICK_MODE QUICK_MODE 
<apollo13> okay, das heißt der tunnel steht
<apollo13> wie schaut denn deine p2 config aus
<stevieh> was ist denn eine p2 config? :-)
<apollo13> bzw die tunnel config
<apollo13> naja was ist left und right subnet
<apollo13> was steht denn unter Routed Connections: ?
<apollo13> und was steht als child unter "Connections"
<apollo13> wobei das tasks queued ist etwas komisch
<apollo13> das wäre genau für die p2
<apollo13> https://lists.strongswan.org/pipermail/users/2013-November/005604.html
<apollo13> aber da musst jetzt halt selber schauen, ohne komplette config + statusall + logs tu ich mir da echt schön langsam schwer
<stevieh> naja, da ist ein wenig das problem. Weil hier im Büro haben wir die 192.168.0.0/24 und dort wurde mir die 192.168.0.0/16 gegeben...
<apollo13> vlt auch http://serverfault.com/questions/570059/strongswan-vpn-established-but-no-packets-routed
<stevieh> die hab ich lokal dann auf 192.168.0.0/19 geändert und remote auf 192.168.96.0/19
<apollo13> also du hast gerade überschneidende netze?
<apollo13> wieso?
<apollo13> mach nen netmap mit iptables und gut ist :þ
<apollo13> aber gut, wenn du das auf beiden seiten ändern kannst: umso besser
<apollo13> die netze dürfen sich halt nicht überschneiden
<stevieh> naja, auf meiner seite, würde eigentlich ein 24er Netz reichen.
<apollo13> dann nimm dir halt bei dir ein 24er
<apollo13> das netz links und rechts müssen nicht gleich groß sein
<apollo13> 	rightsubnet = 10.124.0.0/14
<apollo13> 	leftsubnet = 192.168.254.0/24
<apollo13> das ist eine config von mir…
<apollo13> ipsec ist das ja schnuppe, du sagst damit nur, dass du alles von 192.168.254.0/24 was nach 10.124.0.0/14 kommt über den tunnel routen willst
<stevieh1> wieso muss ich überhaupt ein leftsubnet angeben?
<apollo13> if omitted, essentially assumed
<apollo13> to be left/32|128, signifying that the left|right end of the connection goes to the left|right participant only.
<apollo13> oha: "The configured subnets of the peers may differ, the protocol narrows it to the greatest common subnet." -- das war mir neu
<apollo13> übrigens:
<apollo13> Instead of specifying a subnet, %dynamic can be used to replace it with the IKE address, having the same effect
<apollo13> as omitting left|rightsubnet completely. Using %dynamic can be used to define multiple dynamic selectors,
<apollo13> each having a potentially different protocol/port definition.
<stevieh1> was ist denn die IKE adress? die, die mir der Server gibt?
<apollo13> denke ja, versuchs einfach…
<apollo13> sollte dann eh dort stehen was er jetzt eigentlich routet
<stevieh1> von ipsec up blnlab kommt er nicht wieder zurück, sondern loggt alle paar Sekunden was.
<apollo13> service restart strongswan :p
<stevieh1> hmm...
<stevieh1> wo sollte ich da sehen, was er mir für ne Adresse gibt?
<stevieh1> ich seh da nur die vom vpn-peer
<apollo13> im statusall output ist sowas:
<apollo13> Routed Connections:
<apollo13>      con3000{20}:  ROUTED, TUNNEL, reqid 3
<apollo13>      con3000{20}:   172.17.40.0/24|172.22.1.0/24 === 193.228.96.0/24|/0 
<stevieh1> blnlab{1}:   192.168.0.85/32 === 1.2.3.4/32
<stevieh1> wobei die 1.2.3.4 die public IP des peers ist, aber ich will  ja dort ins intranet
<apollo13> na dann trag halt das intranet subnet ein
<apollo13> wenn das der peer ist laut deinen angaben wahrscheinlich 192.168.96.0/19
<apollo13> als rightsubnet
<stevieh1> Routed Connections:
<stevieh1>       blnlab{1}:  ROUTED, TUNNEL
<stevieh1>       blnlab{1}:   192.168.0.85/32 === 192.168.96.0/19 
<stevieh1> aber die maschine, die ich da auf der anderen Seite finden müsste, pingt net
<apollo13> ruhig blut…
<apollo13> eins nach dem anderen
<apollo13> zuerst brauchst mal ne p2 assoc
<apollo13> also etwas ala INSTALLED, TUNNEL, reqid 3, ESP SPIs: c1f8f2ca_i 01a3bdde_o in den security assocs
<apollo13> wenn da nix da ist, dann such im log nach den quick_mode sachen
<stevieh1> security assocs?
<apollo13> security associations
<stevieh1> und wo sind die?
<apollo13> im statusall output nachdem ich schon hundert mal gefragt hab, aber du postest ja lieber nur bruchstücke, anyways mir reichts erstmal mit ipsec für heute
<stevieh1> yo, mir auch.
<stevieh1> der statusall output am Anfang war komplett. mehr steht da nicht
<apollo13> dann schau im log was mit den quick mode requests passiert
<apollo13> stroke halt alles auf diag hoch oder sonstwas :þ
<apollo13> bzw schau dass der daemon komplett gestoppt ist und ipsec statusall alles als leer listet
<apollo13> sonst hängen da noch alte tasks, entweder ordentlich unloaden oder neu booten
<stevieh1> Security Associations (0 up, 0 connecting):
<stevieh1>   none
<stevieh1> das ist leer, oder?
<apollo13> schaut so aus ja
<apollo13> ie der tunnel ist aktuell komplett tot
<apollo13> wie startest den?
<stevieh1> ipsec up blnlab
<apollo13> ja das startet nur den tunnel :þ
<apollo13> routen musst ihn schon auch noch
<apollo13> ipsec route blnlab
<stevieh1> schon klar
<apollo13> …
<apollo13> ach nachm up kommt dort gar nix mehr? das ist ja spannend :þ
<apollo13> loglevel erhöhen und komplettes logfile herzeigen
<stevieh1> achso ne, das war vorm tunnel :-)
<apollo13> macht mehr sinn…
<stevieh1> ich hab die sourceip=%config mal rausgenommen... jetzt kommt er mit nem failed zurück
<apollo13> hast modeconfig=push?
<apollo13> und es gibt kein sourceip
<apollo13> es gibt nur left bzw right sourceip
<stevieh1> genau
<stevieh1> ah, left
<apollo13> und mit was failed er…
<stevieh1> received INVALID_ID_INFORMATION error notify
<stevieh1> abre statusall sagt trotzdem ESTABLISHED
<apollo13> ja für den outer tunnel
<apollo13> also für die verbindung, aber jetzt musst das routing richten
<apollo13> fehler sind immer gut!
<stevieh1> und wie richte ich das routing? :-9
<apollo13> indem du left/rightsubnet so einstellst dass sich links und rechts aufs gleiche einigen
<stevieh1> äh, aufs gleiche? 
<apollo13> genaugenommen auf "die gleichen"
<apollo13> was der eine als leftsubnet stehen hat muss die andere seite als rightsubnet stehen haben
<apollo13> und umgekehrt
<stevieh1> ah, I see...
<stevieh1> ja, da wird das "problem sein", oder? weil ich wollte ja right eigentlich verkleinern
<apollo13> naja wenn die andere seite leftsubnet = gleiche_ip_wie_du_bei_right_hast / aber_größere_subnet_mask dann wird normalerweise die kleinere gewählt
<apollo13> theoretisch zumindest, haut aber bei IKE1 im __normalfall__ nicht hin
<apollo13> da __musst__ du die gleichen subnetz masken haben
<stevieh1> hmm... vieleicht muss ich morgen mal mit dem Herrn da telefonieren.
<apollo13> für was?
<apollo13> masquerade einfach
<stevieh1> um festzustellen, was er da sieht
<apollo13> wobei ich schonmal sagen muss dass 192.168.0 in ner firma ne seeeeeehr doofe idee ist
<stevieh1> ich sag dir.
<stevieh1> phantasielos ohne grenzen
 * apollo13 hat nicht grundlos ne 172er ip damit er nicht so viel netmaps/binats braucht
<stevieh1> so, ich muss erstmal singen gehen, aber vielen Dank! ich hab ne Menge gelernt!
<apollo13> ein tipp noch: einigt euch auf transfer netze
<stevieh1> ok, merci!
<apollo13> ie die machen 172.33.0.0/something und ihr 172.133.0.0/something
<apollo13> damit könnt ihr intern jeweils die netze so haben wie ihr wollt
 * apollo13 spielt jetzt erstmal die freebsd kernel patches ein und schaut dann ob die ipsec verbindungen wieder so tun wie sie sollen^^
<bagginsDK> Hallo! Hat jemand erfolgreich Google Chrome installiert? Ebenfalls, hatte jemand Probleme mit Repositories von Google? danke
<k1l> ja, nein.
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist es genau? was ist das problem? was ist die fehlermeldung?
<bagginsDK> k1l, es gibt kein Problem, aber ich möchte, vorher ich versuche Chrome zu installieren, wissen ob jemand Probleme mit der Installation hatte. 
<bagginsDK> Ich möchte sicher sein, weil ich sehr schlecht Erinnerung mit 3rd party repositories habe.
<_moep_> deswegen lässt man die ja weg ;)
<k1l> nee. das google repo ist eigentlich sehr stabil. einfach das chrome paket installieren und das macht dann das google repo automatisch.
<_moep_> und ne fehlermeldung wäre recht hilfreich
<k1l> wenn man google nicht will, kann man auch chromium aus den quellen nutzen. das ist chrome technik ohne die googlebindung.
<bagginsDK> k1l, ich habe irgendwo im Netz gelesen, aber ist das recht? Ich meine, gibt es auch häufige Updates wie im Chrome?
<k1l> bagginsDK: ja.
<k1l> schau dir mal im wiki die chromium seite an:
<k1l> !chromium > bagginsDK 
<_moep_> kubine nicht da
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<bagginsDK> Vielen Danke!
<bagginsDK> Die Leistung von Chrome ist besser als Firefox? 
<k1l> es ist nen versuch wert sich mal chromium (oder chrome) anzugucken. wenn man chromium mit 300 profilen und 300 offenen tabs nutzt ist er aber genau so langsam wie firefox :)
<bagginsDK> Ich möchte keinen Kampf über Browsers anfangen :) Ich möchte wissen um welches Browser meine Software zu entwickeln. 
<k1l> also ich nutze chromium als hauptbrowser. finde ihn persönlich fixer
<sash_> bagginsDK: Musste dann eh für alle Browser testen ;)
<k1l> aber wenn du etwas entwickelst musste das doch eh bei allen browser(engines) testen.
<bagginsDK> Ich vermute dass weniger Nutzer IE oder Opera nutzen. Deshalb ich suche zwischen Firefox und Chrome. Webkit (Chrome) ist auch in Safari, so ich diene Mac Nützer :)
<sash_> Safari macht nochmal viel anders, leider…
<Fiequae1> hi, wie mach ich unter ubuntu, dass man @ mit crtl+alt+q eingeben kann? ich hab nen rechner wo viele windowsuser ihre mailadressen drauf hinterlassen und möchte ungern jedem erklären müssen dass das nur mit altgr+q geht. kann man das irgendwo einstellen? am besten sowohl auf tty als auch unter gnome.
<bekks> Ist altgr+q nicht der "normale" Weg auf einer qwertzu-Tastatur?
<Fiequae1> viele windows-user benutzen strg+alt+q, weil sie nicht wissen was altgr ist
<Fiequae1> klingt komisch , ist aber so
<bekks> HAb ich noch nie gehört.
<roundcirle> bekks: ARGH!
<Fiequae1> nach-ein-paar-experimenten-hab-ich-jetzt-da-stehn-'xmodmap -e "keycode 0xFF7E q = Control_L Alt_L q"'-aber-das-bringt-nichts-und-ich-kann-kein-leerzeichen-mehr-tippen__:/
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-20
<michel__> guten morgen
<michel__> weiß jemand wie ich einen usb-livestick verschlüsselt erstellen kann. also egal mit welcher distri?
<stevieh> hmm... einfach ein ubuntu verschlüsselt auf nen Stick installieren?
<michel__> geht das auch als live variante?
<apollo13> türlich
<stevieh> das ist ja dann live. Der PC merkt nix davon, ob das ein USB Stick oder ne Festplatte ist. Nur der Benutzer muss leiden...
<michel__> aber wenn ich das mit dem installer mache, dann ist von aussen ersichtlich welche distri drauf ist.
<michel__> aber wie kann ich dem boatloader sagen das ich z.b. manuell eine luks distri gemacht habe und mit z.b. unetbootin da eine distri oder mehere drauf habe
<stevieh> kapier ich nich
<michel__> na wenn ich das mit dem installer mache, dann steht da ununtu.kernel usw. und ich will aber den namen im bootloader selber bestimmen. und 2. variante, kann ich das machen ohne den distri zu starten? uch arbeite gerade an einem ubuntu rechner und will den nicht neustarten :)
<k1l_> du kannst den eintrag im grub nennen wie du willst.
<k1l_> nur der standard ist halt, dass die grub scripte das nach der distri benennen, die auch gebootet werden soll, weil die meisten leute das eben als sinnvoll ansehen
<stevieh> so isses.
<stevieh> und zur Frage mit dem Starten: du kannst das wahrscheinlich über ne virtualbox so tricksen, aber einmal im echten Leben Testen solltest du es schon ;-)
<michel__> testen jaq, aber mit virtuelbox klabt über tricksen nur das starten. nicht aber das draufschreiben mit dd oder unetbootin
<stevieh> ich würde probieren, in der Virtualbox ein Live Ubuntu zu starten, dass dann ein Ubuntu auf nen angeschlossenen USB Stick installiert.
<michel__> er erkennt den stick aber nicht als stick
<stevieh> nicht, ich dachte das geht?
<k1l_> geht auch.
<michel__> hi k1l_ 
<k1l_> die frage ist nur, was ist das für ein stick und was ist da schon drauf etc.
<michel__> k1l_: der stick wird grad geshrettert
<michel__> keiner mehr da?
<k1l_> klar
<michel__> da kam nix mehr k1l_ :)
<k1l_> ja ich versteh nicht ganz wo das problem ist?
<k1l_> du willst irgendwas live mässiges verschlüsseln und es darf keiner sehen was da läuft?!?!
<k1l_> die ubuntu isos sind hybrid isos. sprich du kannst die mit dd direkt auf den stick ballern. guck nur, dass /dev/sdb und nicht /dev/sdb1 das ziel ist. in partitionen dd'en macht den stick nicht bootable
<michel__> genau. und das soll dann verschlüsselt werden. sprich im idealfall sieht man nicht mal das da eine distri drauf läuft sondern nur das erstmal eine pw abfrage kommt :)
<apollo13> deshalb sieht man dennoch das ne distri drauf ist
<apollo13> grub kommt übrigens vor allem anderen und teile des systems liegen weiterhin unverschlüsselt rum
<k1l_> ja das ist eher vorgetäuschte sicherheit.
<michel__> genau. und deshalb will ich wie auf einer festplatte mit einem unverschlüsselten bootloader eine verschlüsselte partition/distri starten die z.b. secred oder so benannt wird uns so auch im grub menu angezeigt wird
<koegs> und wogegen genau soll das schützen?
<michel__> na so läuft es aufer einem luks install ja auch
<k1l_> man muss sich halt erstmal klar machen, dass man immer irgendwelche daten in plain rumliegen haben muss, damit man den verschlüsselten kram booten kann.
<michel__> na erstmal soll nicht auf anhib beim starten des sticks ersichtlich sein z.b. das da jetzt eine pentest distri drauf läuft
<koegs> also geht es nicht mal um ubuntu -.-
<apollo13> michel__: und wen sollte das interessieren?
<michel__> ich sagte ja egal was für ein linux. aber im grundsatz zum beispiel um kali oder blackbox welche ja auf ubuntu und debian basieren
<koegs> http://tiny.cc/backbox-irc
<michel__> es geht nur darum das es wir nicht ganz so technisch interessierte gleich ersichtlich was da läuft
<michel__> backbox=ubuntu in sofern ist es das selbe wenn ich ubuntu nehme
<k1l_> 1. backbox und kali haben eigenen support 2. ist das augenwischerei, denn die, die es interessiert (auch die strafverfolgung) haben genug ahnung von dem kram um zu sehen was da läuft
<koegs> security by obscurity ftw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<michel__> ja, aber nicht 80% der befölkerung. insofern sollte ich den stick verlieren wird den meisten normalos mit ihrem wahrscheinlich windows rechner nur angezeigt das der stick formatiert werden muss. meine frage beziehe auf eine algemeine vorgehensweise für linux
<koegs> michel__: für allgemeine linux-themen gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic und ##linux, hier gehts um den support der offiziellen ubuntu-varianten
<ctabw101hd> hi, ich hab mein tablet nun so weit das es (einmal) booten wollte. Leider war ich wohl zu ungeduldig, und nun antwortet es mir beim versuch zu booten mit einer kernel panik und bleibt hängen.
<ctabw101hd> kann ich da von einer live-cd mit chroot was machen ?
<ppq> plattmachen und neu installieren? ;)
<ppq> ohne kenntnis der ursache kann man das problem auch nicht beheben
<ctabw101hd> es liegt  vermutlich an der fehlenden unterstützung der grafik. dafür hab ich aber die passenden sources da, das problem is mir schon bekannt
<ctabw101hd> es wollte auch im low grafik modus booten, da war ich zu ungeduldig nach ca. 10 min.
<ctabw101hd> deswegen die frage mit chroot
<pkzip> wenn ich mal nen usb-stick mit vfat und mal ne usbplatte mit ext4 an /dev/dsg1 habe, kann ich das doch irgendwie mit blkids in der /etc/fstab differenzieren, oder?
<pkzip> wie ging das nochmal?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> UUID=blub statt /dev/sdx2
<ppq> UUID=43a65f94-a73c-4701-acd3-e2820a49f6d3 /boot           ext4    defaults,noatime        0       2
<ppq> zb.
<ppq> UUID rausfinden mit "sudo blkid"
<ctabw101hd> och mensch jetzt scheitert es echt daran ? ich hab mir echt mühe gemacht und sogar die patch dateien wegen des ACPI fix fü den akku :/
<ctabw101hd> naja neuer versuch mit neuer installation 
<pkzip> ppq, muss ich dann für alle usb-sticks die blkid bestimmen?
<ctabw101hd> habt ihr einen tipp wie ich bei der installation gleich die i95X   grafik mit lade ? ich bin auf der live gerade am installieren ^
<pkzip> ich würde gerne sagen, für alles vfat, außer die usb-pladde
<ppq> pkzip, das klingt als würdest du gerne eine schlaue udev regel basteln
<k1l> pkzip: hat der aufwand einen grund? auf einem desktop sollte das gvfs einfach alles so mounten
<ppq> !udev > pkzip 
<ppq> oh, kein kubinchen. gibt jedenfalls nen guten wiki artikel
<pkzip> gvfs?
<k1l> pkzip: das ist das gnome automount dings im nautilus. was ist denn dein problem, was du mit dem gefummel da lösen willst?
<ctabw101hd> ppq: bin jetzt dran am neu installieren. was muss ich bei grub zum booten angeben das ich erstmal nur ne shell hab ? 
<pkzip> k1l, problem nicht unbedingt, aber ich habe mehrere usb-sticks mit vfat und 1 usb-platte mit ext4, die alle an sdg1 kommen
<pkzip> abwechseln natürlich
<ctabw101hd> bzw. wie ruf ich hier die wiki links für grub auf ?!!
<k1l> pkzip: und das ist ein problem?
<pkzip> k1l, es soll automatisch gemounted werden wie in /etc/fstab beschrieben
<ppq> ctabw101hd, da gibt's diverse. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<k1l> pkzip: also reicht dir der automount von gvfs nicht?
<pkzip> hab gar kein gvfs, glaub ich
<k1l> pkzip: was für ein ubunut ist das denn genau?
<ctabw101hd> grub2 ist es glaube bei 14.X LTS oder ? ich gebe festttpplatte und partition manuell an incl. pfad zu vlinuz image und initrd
<pkzip> DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.10
<k1l> pkzip: welcher desktop?
<ctabw101hd> so ne mies schwere hardware wie die hatte ich noch nie :D bockt wie hölle
<pkzip> fvwm2 ;)
<pkzip> hab aber auch gnome-zeux installiert
<pkzip> nur benutze ich es nicht ;)
<k1l> pkzip: aha. ok. 
<k1l> also wenn du so auf schmerzen stehst dann musst du halt mit udev und fstab fummeln :)
<ctabw101hd> aber über usb(hub) und usb wlan gebootet, während des installer hier schreiben ist schon gut also die hardware lohnt schon ;) macht spaß
<ctabw101hd> also nur boot text oder -text ? ich denke ohne bindestrich 
<ctabw101hd> naja seh ich gleich ... reboot 
<tuor> hi, ich moechte in einem script sudo verwenden und dass der benutzer eine graphische passwort abfrage dafuer erhaelt. wie geht das?
<subz3r0> man benutzt kein sudo für GUIs
<subz3r0> gksudo wäre da der richtige befehl
<subz3r0> aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, soll der user das script ausführen und nen "popup" geht auf für das root pass?
<subz3r0> oder was hast du genau vor?
<subz3r0> also für was brauchst du root?
<tuor> ja sowas. Das habe ich vor: sudo vpnc meineconfig.conf
<subz3r0> vpnc macht was? ein vnc programm?
<tuor> VPN
<subz3r0> ahh okay.
<tuor> ich habe es nicht geschaft es mit dem network-manager zu machen. da das Gruppenpasswort verschluesselt ist.
<subz3r0> da brauchst du kein root für. du kannst für den netzwerk manager nen plugin installen
<tuor> ich habe das wiki gelesen und es mit dem entschluesseln versucht
<subz3r0> ehrm network manager
<tuor> subz3r0, damit hatte ich leider keinen erfolg.
<subz3r0> sicher, dass du das richtige installiert hattest? ist ein wenig verwirrend. da es mehrere gibt
<subz3r0> was nutzt der vpn server? ipsec? ssl?
<tuor> Alles bis auf das Gruppenpasswort, welches mir verschluesselt geliefert wurde klappte auch.
<subz3r0> l2tp
<tuor> ipsec. ist ein cisco.
<subz3r0> das gruppenpass encrypted?
<subz3r0> das macht dann keinen sinn
<subz3r0> das packt man n cleartext in die gui rein
<subz3r0> in
<subz3r0> nutze es auch jeden tag hier(aber debian 8)
<tuor> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/VPN_Plugins#Problembehebung der erste eintrag
<subz3r0> ist aber im prinzip dasselbe
<subz3r0> hab nicht mehr viel traffic übrig... sitze in der bahn.. klicke auf keine links, sorry ;)
<subz3r0> also das grouppass ist nicht encrypted. auch nicht auf dem cisco router
<tuor> Wenn ich den hex-code ins Feld eingebe, geht es nicht und wenn ich das mit dem "entschluesseln" mache, dann bekomme ich zwar das Klartextpasswort, aber wenn ich das im Feld eingebe gehts auch nicht.
<subz3r0> mom ich schau mal welches plugin ich installed hab
<subz3r0> sec
<subz3r0> weil da gibts mehrere. bei mir ging es auch nur mit einem
<subz3r0> sec plz
<tuor> ok. Ich habe: network-manager-vpnc bzw. *-gnome
<subz3r0> network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> musste auch beide installen
<subz3r0> vpnc hab ich aber auch drauf
<subz3r0> tuor: wer hat dir das pass denn gegeben? sicher, dass es korekt ist?
<tuor> ja ist korrekt. mit vpnc funktioniert es problemlos.
<subz3r0> ich muss gleich raus aus der bahn. dir kann aber sicherlich jemand anders weiterhelfen. wenn hier nicht, dann im englischen chan
<subz3r0> gibt er nen fehler aus?
<tuor> ok. Thx.
<tuor> VPN Geheimnisse ungueltig.
<tuor> User und PW sind genau identisch wie bei der vpnc config. gruppenname auch. nur gruppen pw ist bei der vpnc-config halt eben verschluesselt gespeichert.
<tuor> ich habe es entchluesselt und und eingeben, aber dann klapts nicht.
<basti_> Hallo, bei der Anmeldung kommt immer eine meldung "Es wurde ein Probelm mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt - Möchten Sie das Problem jetzt melden.." - Wie kann ich herausfinden, was das Problem ist. 
<basti_> Wenn ich auf "Jetz melden" klicke werde ich aufgefordert mein Passwort ein zu geben und das wars es passiert nichts mehr. Bei der nächsten Anmeldung unter (gnome3, unity) kommt die meldung wieder
<basti_> Ich hoffe es ist nicht eine Art Malware .. wobei es da ja nicht viele geben sollte :D
<ppq> basti_, schau dich mal in /var/crash um
<basti_> Vielen Dank, das mach ich.
<basti_> Also das Problem ist ein KernelOops was laut wikipedia zu einen sogenannten Kernel-Panic führen kann (das System greift dann auf Ressourcen zu die nicht mehr da sind). Also ich hab mal nach error gesucht und folgendes gefunden http://paste.ofcode.org/35DGUdFdPcQU5mBGvC4nyBP
<dreamon> hei. Meine Firefox Lesezeichen sind alle weg. Nur noch die Ordner selbst sind da. Jetzt wollte ich welche Wiederherstellen.. gelingt mir aber nicht. 
<bekks> Und wir müssen raten warum? :)
<dreamon> :) -> https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Lesezeichen-sichern-und-wiederherstellen#w_sicherung-wiederherstellen 
<bekks> Und wir müssen raten, was Dir daran nicht gelingt?
<dreamon> Dort wähle ich /home/dreamon/.mozilla/firefox/Profiles/tqejaail.default/bookmarks-2015-04-20_717_IUP5xJz5J+mm9wmyEqPogg==.jsonlz4 
<dreamon> Und er meldet "Die Backupdatei konnte nicht verarbeitet werden..
<bekks> Wo meldet wer was?
<bekks> Wenn deine Sicherungsdatei defekt ist, wähle eine andere.
<dreamon> Firefox -> Lesezeichen verwalten -> Importieren oder Sichern -> Wiederherstellen -> Datei wählen
<dreamon> Ich habe da so 10Stk drin.. aber keine Geht
<dreamon> Wenn ich in eine Solche Datei reinschaue.. ist das viel binärer Kram. Ist das bei dir auch so?
<bekks> Das ist in jedem komprimierten Archiv so.
<dreamon> Dann sind se weg..
<dreamon> Egal. manchmal muß man von neuem Beginnen.
<bekks> Nö, entpack das Archiv.
<dreamon> Archiv? welches? .jsonlz?
<bekks> jsonlz4 ist ein LZ4 komprimiertes JSON File.
<dreamon> Kennst du zufällig einen entpacker dafür, das Formal ist an mir vorbeigegangen
<bekks> lz4
<digitaloktay> ich exportiere auf html datei und fertig
<digitaloktay> nie probleme gehabt
<bekks> Das Ding kann man dann wenigstens immer lesen :)
<march> dreamon, müßte afaik liblz4-tool sein. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht
<bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lz4&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any beantwortet diese Frage hinreichend :)
<march> Yep
<dreamon> lz4 -d /home/dreamon/.mozilla/firefox/Profiles/tqejaail.default/bookmarkbackups/bookmarks-2015-04-11_717_WMgw7X516lm9S4xJjkpurg==.jsonlz4 book → Error 44 : Unrecognized header : file cannot be decoded
<bekks> Was sagt "file" zu der Datei?
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11251459/
<bekks> http://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/2ps6wg/jsonlz4_bookmark_backups/
<dreamon> Danke. Ich probiers morgen nochmal..heute ist die Birne leer. Danke nochmal und gute Nacht
<digitaloktay> gn8 dreamon 
<baytab> so *grins* das problem is so weit ausgemerzt das grub da ist, ich auch booten kann nur nicht vom installierten grub aus sonden von der grub console des live usb stick.
<baytab> wobei ich grub von git für efi und i386 plattform frisch aufgesetzt und unter neuem namen abgelegt hab 
<bekks> Wieso von git?
<baytab> beim versuch die ramdisk zu laden schmiert es ab ^ also es geht schon ... nur nicht weit ... 
<baytab> bekks: http://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/02/04/installing-ubuntu-on-baytrail-tablets-version-2/
<baytab> dort wurde grub auch von github geladen, wieso auch immer.
<bekks> "The probably much better way (only available on Ubuntu 15.04)" :P
<baytab> ich hab vorher noch nie so viel an einer installation schrauben müssen damit es klappt. 
<baytab> 15.4 schmiert nach 20min ca. ab egl ob mit oder ohne wlan kernel kommt mit der emmc nicht klar wie es scheint 
<bekks> Und warum benutzt Du dann grub aus git?
<bekks> :)
<bekks> Hast Du mal geschaut warum das abstürzt?
<baytab> weil ich nach dem tutorial vorgegangen bin ^ dachte wenn es eine aktuellere ist sind probleme mit efi ausgemerzt (vielleicht)
<baytab> weil ich nach dem tutorial vorgegangen bin ^ dachte wenn es eine aktuellere ist sind probleme mit efi ausgemerzt (vielleicht)
<baytab> oh 
<baytab> sorry tastatur spinnt noch
<baytab> ich komm (ab und zu) so weit das ich noch sehe wie dort steht loading initial Ramdisk.... und ab dann ist ende. mehr passiert nicht 
<bekks> Da kamst Du mit 15.04 deutlich weiter.
<baytab> ich bin auf dem internen flsh mit 14.04 o.O
<bekks> Dein 14.04 booted gar nicht sauber, das 15.04 booted und läuft 20 Minuten.
<baytab> es läuft nur der installierte grub läd nix mit dem vom usb kann ich die installation manuell booten
<k1l> was ist denn das für hardware?
<baytab> intel x86_64
<bekks> http://www.golem.de/specials/baytrail/
<bekks> Sowas.
<baytab> Captiva Pad10.1 Windows HD
<baytab> knifflig
<baytab> hat einer mit fedor geschafft läuft aber bei mir nicht 
<baytab> schmiert nur ab 
<k1l> na super. so ein hochgeheimnis microsoft dinges.
<baytab> ich tausche schon mails mit dem hersteller aus 
<baytab> der lässt mich derzeit seit 7 tagen warten 
<baytab> was und ob und wie und wann etwas veröffentlicht werden kann.... *kotz*
<k1l> erwarte da mal nicht zu viel.
<bekks> Das ist ein MS Windows Ding. Da wird nix passieren.
<k1l> und hilfe aus der linux community ist da auch eher mau, weil die leute um so hardware einen großen bogen machen aus genau dieses gründen.
<baytab> nö deswegen versuch ich mein glück selbt ... wlan geht schonmal (teilweise) ... ich versuch jetzt mal 14.10... und bleibe auf dem externen wlan über hub... läuft ja nicht übel 
<baytab> muss doch machbar sein :/
<baytab> phablet ist doch zb. genau für so einen zweck gedacht, ok nicht umbedingt die hardware
<baytab> aber der zweck ist der selbe
<k1l> baytab: du kaufst microsoft hardware und wunderst dich, dass ubuntu nich ootb läuft?
<baytab> und ich bin schon auf dem internen flash, ok der bootloader zickt noch aber alles kein drama. 
<baytab> k1l: ich brauch doch nur hilfe das ding lauffähig zusammenzustricken, wo ich ein laufendes system auf dem flash ohne viel hilfe etablieren konnte.
<baytab> ich bin im flash! incl. bootloader. der ist auf uuid konfiguriert, bootet nur nicht richtig kp wieso. das hab ich aus dem tutorial.
<baytab> ich kann alles updaten was nötig ist. ich versuch auch gerne da ich nicht viel bricken kann wie ich gemerkt habe. Soo kompliziert ist die kiste am ende doch nicht.
<baytab> ich hab auch kernelpatches nur die sind von fedora da such ich gerade nach passenden bzw. ähnlichen für ubuntu
<baytab> wenn akku und touch laufen ist mir audio und wlan egal. 
<baytab> touch geht ab 15.04 also sollte das zum laufen zu bringen sein.
<k1l> jo wenn du da fummeln willst lass dich nicht aufhalten.
<baytab> ja nur ihr habt doch mehr plan wo ich was finde und wie ich zb. kernel patches richtig installiere ohne gleich die sources komplett zu laden (?)
<baytab> ich hab nur ein tutorial zm kompilieren eines eigenen kernel gefunden aber nicht wie ich den bestehenden patchen kann
<baytab> wobei mir die fedora diff vermutlich auch da nicht viel bringt.
<baytab> das schweigen bedeutet nix gutes befürchte ich, ich komm um einen eigenen umgebastelten kernel nicht rum stimmts ??
<baytab> ups. wie ich einen mit dd ersellten installationsstick beschreibbar machen ? =/
<Benno-007> baytab: Gar nicht. Das ist ein spezielles Hybrid-System (DVD + Stick, EFI + BIOS) ohne Schreibzugriff. Halt dich an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/, mach keine Kernelpatchexperimente (zu 99,9% völlig überflüssig) und mach dort im Forum je Frage ein Thema auf. Das hat nun wohl den Chat in Menge und Themenanzahl gesprengt. ;)
<baytab> Benno-007: im wiki grabe ich seit 14 tagen :( leider relativ erfolglos. dh. ich kann den installer stick nochmals mit unetbootin erzeugen und somit den 32bit bootloader ind EFI/BOOT packen ... gut danke 
<Benno-007> baytab: Ich hab's hier nur überflogen, aber EFI und 32 Bit beißt sich bei normaler Hardware. Der Stick per dd ist das Beste für eine Installation, da er für EFI sowie BIOS tauglich ist, ohne das zuvor festlegen zu müssen.
<baytab> ja nur mein tablet kann nur 32 bit weil 32bit uefi :/ trotz 64bit hw. sehr dumm ich weiß ... ich muss nur die eine datei dazupacken und mount -o remount, rw /dev/sda1...ect. klappt nich 
<baytab> ich müsste die recovery für ne stunde laufen lassen (die ist vorhanden  zur sicherheit) um so vorzugehen wie bei 14.04
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-21
<heiko> hallo bin neu in sachen ubunto und den ganzen programmen könnte mir jemand das n bisl erklären weil bin echt ratlos 
<rtjure> heiko was willste denn machen?
<rtjure> weil,deine frage ist so weitlaeufig.... vlt mal office oeffnen, brief an die mama schreiben.
<heiko> frage was kann man denn machen? n paar infos zu chat downlod streaming programmen oder ähnliches 
<rtjure> ah, du kennst du das internet... das gibts auch unter ubuntu
<rtjure> machen kannst du alles. 
<rtjure> und auf viele verschieden arten.
<rtjure> ohne genauere infos was du willst und brauchst, wie soll ich dir da helfen?
<heiko> ja tolle aussage was gibs denn bei ubunto für möglichkeiten ich hab wie gesagt vorher windows gehabt und bin quasie komplett auf 0 wasden stand über ubunto  ich brauch einfach mal n chrash kurs sozusagen
<rtjure> du hast alle Moeglichkeiten. 
<rtjure> Crashkurse gibts vlt bei der Volkshochschule oder... hmm... bei google...
<heiko> tolle antwort  doof machen kann ich mich alleine  aber danke für deine nette hilfe :D
<rtjure> Du bist ja voll dabei dich doof zu stellen
<rtjure> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+crash+kurs
<pavonia> Die Frage ist wirklich unspezifisch. Das ist wie in einen Supermarkt zu gehen und zu fragen "Was kann man denn hier kaufen?" :p
<rtjure> Im Businessumfeld wuerde ich dir zu einem Consultant raten. Der bespricht mit dir dann erstmal ausfuehrlich was du brauchst, nimmt sich Zeit, zahlt den Kaffee...
<rtjure> Termin mit ihm bekommst du natuerlich fruehestens in 4 bis 8 Wochen, und er nimmt 1600 euro am Tag.
<rtjure> Hier, ist es besser.
<rtjure> Wir helfen dir gerne...
<rtjure> Aber du musst wissen was du willst und erstmal deinen arsch soweit bewegen das du selber weisst was du willst "Dies ist ein Komputa, wie mache ich damit jetzt kaffe?" 
<heiko> wie schon oben gesagt einfach nur paar infos zu downlod programmen und ähnliches würde mir schon weiter helfen bzw welche von diesen zusatz programmen am besten sind  weil wies internet funktioniert weiß ich alleine  :D
<rtjure> Bei der Frage, die ist schoen spezifisch, kann ich dir helfen.
<rtjure> downlod programme gibt es nicht, auch nicht bei windows. 
<rtjure> Download-Programme?
<rtjure> Was meinst du damit. Einen Browser? Wget? Bittorrent? DC++? Dowanload manager?
<rtjure> jetzt hab ich mich auch verschrieben... sowas. Anyway... 
<heiko> bittorrent zb.  
<rtjure> transmission
<rtjure> oder war das mac?
<rtjure> utorrent sollte es auch fuer linux geben
<rtjure> aber du musst eigentlich keine programme mehr klauen/stehlen... die sind nun alle kostenlos. Ubrigens machen die meisten Firmen die Linuxprogramme herstellen mit dem Support geld.
<heiko> bittorent ist zwar bei mir instaliert aber wie das funktionieren soll hat mir zb keiner erklären können deswegen frag ich ja
<rtjure> hae?
<rtjure> ich dachte du weisst wie das internet funktioniert... es gibt wirklich fuer alles anleitungen, meist englisch, ist das vlt dein problem?
<heiko> mein englich ist etwas eingerostet ja 
<rtjure> ich kann dir seitenlange aufsaetze darueber schreiben wie bittorrent funktioniert. aber was willst du denn wissen? 
<rtjure> ok. You should fix that. 
<rtjure> Daran musst du arbeiten, taeglich.
<heiko> was meinst du jetzt 
<rtjure> Es gibt kein deutsches internet, und selbst deutsch schreiben oft auf englisch wenn sie einen Artikel zu einem Problem schreiben... weil es mehr Leute gibt die das Verstehen.
<rtjure> Oh mann... sorry.. Du kannst ubuntu nutzen, aber... Wenn due ein Problem hast (und ich sage nicht "falls" ) wirst du nach Loesungen googlen muessen... und die sind hoechstwahrscheinlich mehrheitlich auf englisch.
<rtjure> lerne englisch, schaue ein paar englisch serien, lese und schreibe englisch und dann wirst du nicht mehr solche probleme haben.
<heiko> alles klar :D ich danke für deine info die mich kein stück weiter gebracht hat und wünsch dir noch n schönen tag  
<Luyin> lol, zu schön das mitzulesen
<_moep_> aber echt mal rtjure!!!111 :D
<rtjure> Gern Luyin, _moep_ war auch ein klein wenig suendige Befriedigung... das von Windowsrechner aus zu schreiben...
<Luyin> *g*
<_moep_> wenn wir schon bei fragen sind :D
<_moep_> /usr/sbin/postconf: warning: /etc/postfix/main.cf, line 43: overriding earlier entry: smtpd_tls_session_cache_database=btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scach
<_moep_> ich schätze das wird davon überschrieben: smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes
 * musca ist auch ab sofort ein Fan von Heiko
<_moep_> nur steht in der doku, dass die cached_datebase dinger vorteil haft sind… und das andere hab ich von bettercrypto
<rtjure> was passiert wenn du no setzt?
<_moep_> hm das wars wohl dann nicht :D
<rtjure> did you try turning it on and off again (sorry, ich hab nicht viel mehr)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe in der sshd_config meines Server folgendes eingetragen: "ClientAliveInterval 600" und "ClientAliveCountMax 0". Das müsste bewirken dass Idle Sessions nach 10 Minuten getrennt werden.
<yogg> Das funktioniert auch bei einigen Verbindungen, aber ich habe eine Verbindung die wird einfach nicht getrennt "root     pts/1    secondserver 09:38   38:06   0.03s  0.03s -bash"
<yogg> Die Verbindung ist seit 38 Minuten Ide. Gibt es noch irgendwas spezielles das ich beachten muss damit die Verbindung gekillt wird?
<dadrc> yogg: spontane Idee, läuft die Session seit vor der Konfigurationsänderung?
<yogg> Dachte ich zuerst auch und habe dann sicherheitshalber den Server komplett durchgestartet. Das Problem ist dann aber wieder aufgetaucht.
<yogg> Das komische ist eben das es die meisten Verbindungen sauber nach 10 Minuten beendet, nur manchmal nicht
<dadrc> yogg: ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ClientAliveCountMax 0 irgendwie sinnvoll ist
<dadrc> find in der doku nichts zur 0
<dadrc> probier sonst halt mal 200/3 oder so
<yogg> Ich habe es zuerst mit "ClientAliveInterval 30" und "ClientAliveCountMax 1" versucht. Dann wurde aber gar keine Verbindung beendet
<koegs> sendet der client evtl ein keepalive?
<koegs> bin mir grad nicht sicher ob die option dann greift
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollten die unabhängig sein
<dadrc> aber nachgucken schadet nicht
<yogg> Ok auf dem Rechner von dem die ssh verbindug weg geht ist ein "ServerAliveInterval 60" eingestellt. Das dürfte das Problem verurschen. Ist aber blöd das der Client bestimmen kann ob Idle Sessions beendet werden oder nicht :(
<yogg> Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit sicehrzustellen, dass Idle ssh session gekillt werden? Ich hatte mit den 2 Optionen gehofft, dass ich mir das scripten sparen kann ^^
<yogg> OK die Bash "TMOUT" Variable dürfte dann mein mittel der wahl sein.
<yogg> Ja die "TMOUT" variable funktioniert einwandfrei. Die kann der User zwar auch überschreiben, aber dafür muss er manuell eingreifen.
<smeexs> kann mir jemand ein programm empfehlen für 12.04 mit dem ich eine img datei brennen kann
<stevieh> brasero?
<stevieh> was immer eine img datei ist
<smeexs> danke
<smeexs> naja ein cd-abbild
<stevieh> ja, das geht schon.
<smeexs> ah da geht nur cd , ich wills auf einen usb-stick schreiben 
<smeexs> ja hätte ich dazu sagen sollen
<smeexs> find das ja idiotisch warum die das nicht als iso datei anbieten ( raspberry)
<stevieh> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ dann dürfte sowas helfen..
<stevieh> auf dem rasp macht man das zeug doch mit dd auf ne sd karte
<yogg> stevieh: K3b funktioniert bei mir gut
<sash_> yogg: Jo, will man aber nicht unter Gnome/Unity ;)
<smeexs> dd steht für ?
<yogg> disk dump
<smeexs> und unetbootin nimmt doch nur iso datein oder
<sash_> smeexs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd
<smeexs> ja mit dem terminal wollt ichs eben nicht machen 
<koegs> also mal eben mit dd im terminal ist jetzt auch nicht so wild, zumal auf fast allen raspberry-seiten das passende kommando stehen und man nur das ziel anpassen muss
<dadrc> Was meint ihr, aufm x250 lieber 15.04 oder 14.04 mit LTS-Kernel?
<koegs> ich tendiere zu 14.04, hab gestern 15.04 auch wieder runtergeschmissen :D
<ppq> LTS++
<k1l> wenn du den neuern kernel 3.16 willst, den gibts ja im enablement stack (eh standard ab 14.04.2) den 3.19er kernel gibts auch bald mit dem 14.04.3 im august
<ppq> 4.0 ausm kernel-ppa :)
<ppq> läuft unter trusty
<koegs> hab mir auch selber den 4.0er mit Patchen fürs XPS13 gebaut, läuft ziemlich rund
<stevieh> dadrc: 14.10...
<stevieh> 15.04 wäre mir noch zu frisch
<ppq> 14.10 ist doch bald eh tot
<dadrc> 14.10 ist nu echt unsinn
<dadrc> Entweder LTS oder das neuste
<stevieh> wenn ihr meint. 
<stevieh> das neuste lass ich immer 8 Wochen abhängen.
<stevieh> sonst muss man mitleiden.
<ppq> joa, die regulären releases sind anfangs immer etwas hakelig... im gegensatz zu LTS, die kann man schon 2-3 monate vor release nutzen ^^
<dadrc> Hätte halt Lust, Xubuntu Core zu testen
<dadrc> Aber ihr habt schon recht, lieber LTS
<ppq> diese container-geschichte?
<stevieh> auf nem Desktop, den mal selbst nutzt und plan hat, find ich nicht dass man LTS nehmen muss.
<dadrc> Ne, das ist quasi Xubuntu minial
<stevieh> die nachbarn bekommen lts ;-)
<ppq> stevieh, das gefrickel bei updates ists mir nicht wert
<stevieh> da frickelt doch nix?
<ppq> im idealfall nicht... aber wann tritt der schonmal ein :)
<stevieh> also ich fahr seit jahren damit recht gut...
<hpekdemir> sers. hat einer erfolgreich haproxy als ssl passthrough konfiguriert?
<hpekdemir> hier mein nopaste: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?497484
<hpekdemir> ich kriege immer die selbe fehlermeldung im browser: "Secure Connection failed." (in firefox). oder technisch: ERR_CONNECTION_CLOSED
<hpekdemir> ok ich konnte es lösen
 * kcalB tesz
<Fuchs> kcalB: fast. Und keine /amsg, das ist eine relativ einfache Form um vom ganzen Netzwerk gebannt zu werden
<kcalB> Upsss sooorryyyy
<kcalB> war gerade in meinem Testraum -.-
<Fuchs> /amsg  geht leider an alle Raeume, wo Du drin bist
<Fuchs> und wenn da sygin oder idoru drin sitzen, bekommst Du dummerweise ein Netzwerkweiter Bann, 14 Tage. Nicht zu empfehlen :) 
<kcalB> okay wieder was gelernt *lach*
<Bisasam> Nabend zusammen! Habe eben mal mit dem Befehl "sudo lshw -C cpu" Informationen zu meinem CPU ausgelsen und als letzte Zeile steht da: "Konfiguration: cores=2 enabledcores=1 threads=2". Bedeutet enabledcores=1, dass mein 2ter Core garnicht genutzt wird?
<jokrebel> sieht man das nicht einfach zB. in top (nach drücken der Taste 1)? Da sieht man dann alle Cores und die aktuelle Nutzung.
<Bisasam> hmm da steht %CPU0 bis %CPU3 obwohl mein CPU (i5-2410M ) eigentlich nur ein Dual Core ist!? jetzt bin ich völlig verwirrt
<dadrc> der i5 hat hyperthreading, also 2 threads pro cpu → 4 "kerne"
<Frickelpit> Bisasam: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-Threading
<Bisasam> ok dann macht es sinn. Das "enabledcores=1" hatte mich nur verwirrt, besten dank!
<dadrc> Die i5-M machen Kerne aus, wenn sie die nicht brauchen
<Bisasam> ist wahrscheinlich nur ein flag entweder 0 oder 1
<dadrc> spart strom
<nagetier> heißt unter last setzen und nochmal gucken?
<dadrc> bei genug last sollten alle kerne an sein, ja
<nagetier> joa, Bisasam, das hätte mich auch irritiert :)
<Bisasam> also hab grad nur den Browser auf aber der Topp von jokrebel zeigt aufjedenfall 4 Kerne an.. sollte wohl alles ok sein :)
<Bisasam> *tipp
<nagetier> Bisasam, powertop dürfte noch interessant sein auf der CPU
<Bisasam> nagetier: bei powertop sind auch 4 kerne gelistet, also passt es
<nagetier> passt eh, ist nur interessant ;)
<nagetier> powertop müsste man eh "einschwingen" lassen, um brauchbare Werte zu bekommen, und das dauert
<Bisasam> joa is wohl auch eher was für hardware freaks. bin da nicht so hinterher.. solang alle kerne laufen soll mir das reichen ;)
<nagetier> dann ist ja alles top
<nagetier> Bisasam, wobei gerade powertop auf einem tragbarem Gerät wichtig ist einzustellen, IMO
<nagetier> n
<nagetier> (powertop ist nicht nur Ausgabe)
<Bisasam> hab da leider nicht so den durchblick.. unter einstellungen sind ein paar sachen als gut und ein paar als schlecht deklariert, einfach alle guten sachen blind einstellen wäre aber wohl auch nicht so ratsam nagetier !?
<nagetier> Bisasam, ne, da sollte man vorsichtig sein
<Bisasam> das dacht ich mir ;)
<nagetier> wie ich noch feststellen durfte.. bin da auch recht neu
<Bisasam> ich lass da lieber die finger von "never touch a running system" oder wie war das!?
<nagetier> :) passt
<west> hallo
<k1l> füs ssh braucht man keine extra gruppe
<west> welche gruppe ist für die ssh berechtigung zuständig
<mrkramps> man kann aber gruppen und benutzer ausschließen
<west> kann jeder nutzer per ssh zugreifen
<mrkramps> west, nur benutzer, die auf dem host auch vorhanden sind
<k1l> west: was ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<west> ich wollte ein bestimmten ein nur ein benutzer den zugriff per ssh erlauben
<mrkramps> west, client oder host?
<mrkramps> also beschränken auf dem client oder auf dem host
<k1l> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.de/2008/08/how-to-deny-ssh-access-for-certain-user.html  schau mal ob das geht
<UserXY> hallo, hat Ubuntu einen ADA compiler integriert ?
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-22
<Metalmania_> Moin
<uwe> hallo, ich habe ubuntu  und seit ein paar Tagen habe ich im Internet automatische,ungewollte "tracky mschaleungen zu irgentwelche werbeseiten. Hilfe, was kann ich tun?
<jokrebel> uwe: Was sind "tracky mschaleungen" und wo passiert das?
<uwe> umschaltungen auf andere web seiten
<jokrebel> im Browser? Welcher?
<uwe> oben im browser steht dann " Tracky" mit Nummer und dann werde ich zu andere Seite geleitet.
<uwe> Firefox
 * jokrebel nutzt Firefox nicht
<jokrebel> passiert das auch in anderen Browsern? Wenn nein - ggf. die Plugins und Erweiterungen mal checken/deaktivieren
<uwe> wie mach ich das
<stevieh> womit schaut mal DVB-T unter unbunt unity?
<dadrc> me-tv
<stevieh> me-tv?
<stevieh> mal probieren. Für kaffeine bin ich zu blöd. Der Scan ging, aber ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich einen Kanal anschalte ;-)
<stevieh> hmm... und wie schalt ich da um?
<dadrc> Da gibts unten irgendwo eine Liste mit den Sendern
<dadrc> Findet man beim ersten Mal etwas schlecht
<dadrc> Was anderes: Ich versuch gerade, für Regression Testing ein 10.04 auf 'nem halbwegs neuen Atom zu installieren, im Installer funktioniert aber die USB-Tastatur nicht
<dadrc> Ideen?
<ppq> ab- und wieder anstecken, ggf an nem anderen port
<dadrc> Ajo, das hab ich alles durch
<ppq> oder mal im bios auf usb legacy schalten testweise
<dadrc> Ist auch an
<ppq> huh. ok
<dadrc> Aber ich könnte es mal ausmachen *überleg*
<ppq> auch n plan. ^^
<ppq> ist das denn der text- oder der live installer?
<ppq> sonst mal das jeweils andere testen
<dadrc> beide schon probiert
<dadrc> im extlinux geht das auch alles noch
<dadrc> ha, jetzt.
<dadrc> hab die tastatur jetzt am usb3 o0
<ppq> lol, ok
<ppq> dabei ist das sonst das was nicht geht
<ppq> technik ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<rejaas2> hört sich nach einem stromversorgungsßproblem an?
<rejaas2> wobei ich mich schon frage wieso die tastatur mehr als 500ma bräucht :D
<ppq> jo, über 200 mA kommen die äußerst selten
<rejaas2> jep
<dadrc> Funktioniert ja auch im BIOS, im Bootloader und mit 14.04
<dadrc> Nur im 10.04 Installer nicht
<rejaas2> ah
<rejaas2> stra#nge
<freemind> hi, habe upgraded auf viid 15.04 und nun verhält sich remmina ganz merkwürdig: als user gestartet zeigt er version 0.99.9.1 an und kein rdp plugin... als root gestartet ist es plötzlich version 1.1.0 und alles funktioniert.. vom selben binary! wie kann das sein? ein library problem?
<freemind> purge + reinstall hilft auch nicht
<apollo13> which remmina in beiden fällen in der konsole…
<apollo13> du hast wohl 2 varianten instlaliert
<apollo13> auch mal shell zumachen und neu auf oder path rehashen
<freemind> hab schon mit which geschaut.. ist dasselbe binary
<freemind> nach purge ists ja weg, sowohl bei root als auch beim user
<apollo13> hast du das irgendwann mal selbst kompiliert/installiert (also nicht via dem package manager)
<freemind> nein
<freemind> ich habe grad mal beide starts mit strace angeschaut, es scheint mit ".config/dconf/user" zutun zu haben
<freemind> da sind viele infos drin, aber keine ahnung was das bedeutet
<apollo13> damit hat es ziemlich sicher nix zu tun
<freemind> ok
<freemind> es scheint irgendwas im userdir zu sein
<freemind> beide starten definitiv dasselbe binary, also muss er ja irgendwo eine andere lib laden, richtig?
<freemind> der strace output ist leider enorm viel
<nagetier> welche version gibt denn apt an?
<freemind> die 1.1.0
<freemind> apt-policy zeigt auch nur diese als verfügbare an
<freemind> jene installiert er auch, wenn ich purge + reinstall mache
<apollo13> naja dann strace halt auf open calls für so files
<freemind> wie geht das bitte?
<freemind> apollo13?
<Kangaroo-Man> Moin!
<Kangaroo-Man> Weiß jemand, ob (und wenn ja wie) Partitionen mit dem Hammer-Dateisystem gemountet werden können?
<dadrc> wüsste nicht, gab ein paar versuche, wüsste aber nicht, dass da was draus geworden ist
<florian838> Hallo, hat jmd eine Idee wie ich in der .bash_aliases-Datei z.B. den alias 'watch -n 123 'sh -abc test.sh'' festlegen kann? Der alias, wie ich ihn geschrieben habe, wäre ungültig... (zwei ') 
<dadrc> florian838, alias foo='watch -n 123 "sh -abc test.sh"'
<dreamon> Verwende Xubuntu und habe ein Problem mit bluetooth.. Kann verbinden, wenn ich das headset aber als audio Ausgabegeräte wähle .. zeigt es stream setup failed .. und pavcontrol zeigt den Kopfhörer nicht als Ausgabegerät an.
<jooba> Hi, ich bräuchte Hilfe in Sachen Updates/Aktualisierung. Trusty-security und Trusty-updates laden bei mir gar nicht.
<mrkramps> macht sich wie bemerkbar?
<jooba> Es wird alles aktualisiert, bis es bei "100% [Verbindung mit security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::15)] " hängen bleibt
<jooba> wenn ich die trusty-security und update abwähle läuft alles prima
<mrkramps> jooba, aktualisieren der paketquellen schon auf der befehlszeile versucht?
<jooba> über terminal ja
<apollo13> versuchs mit ipv4 :þ
<jooba> hab meiner meinung nach ipv6 schon deaktiviert. Aber kannst mir gerne nochmal erklären wie ich es mit ipv4 versuchen kann
<mrkramps> vielleicht reicht auch schon ein:$ sudo apt-get clean
<jooba> Das ist genau mein Problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272796/connecting-to-archive-ubuntu-com-takes-too-long , aber die Lösungen helfen mir nicht ;( 
<kubine> jooba: Title: networking - connecting to archive.ubuntu.com takes too long - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-23
<trohn_javolta> hallo leute
<stevieh> schöner nick
<trohn_javolta> habe ein problem mit meiner festplatte und wollte nun wissen, welche möglichkeiten ich in ubuntu zur analyse/wiederherstellung habe
<trohn_javolta> ..mir ist klar, dass der ubuntu irc nicht für hardware probleme zuständig ist...
<stevieh> smartctl und syslog können dir helfen.
<trohn_javolta> ich schreib mal was zur ausgangssituation
<trohn_javolta> 3tb wd green festplatte im externen intenso gehäuse
<trohn_javolta> gestern hatte ich die ersten probleme bei lese/schreibvorgängen
<trohn_javolta> die festplatte wurde mir im ubuntu noch angezeigt
<trohn_javolta> ich hab natürlich gleich versucht daten zu sichern
<ppq> smart ist oft nicht möglich wenn die in nem usb gehäuse steckt. schließ sie mal per sata im rechner an, dann kannst du nen smart long test starten
<stevieh> aber wenn es vor allem drum geht daten zu retten: nicht mehr viel machen, dd ziehen (tja, wohin) ;-) und da drauf arbeiten.
<trohn_javolta> die "ordner/dateien struktur" hab ich gesichtert bekommen
<trohn_javolta> nur bekomme ich beim öffnen der daten fehler
<trohn_javolta> zusätzlich habe ich bei einschalten der festplatte im case ein leichtes klackern gehört
<stevieh> klingt alles nicht gut
<trohn_javolta> also sagen wir mal etwas ungewöhnliche geräusche, ich weiß wie sich eine festplatte bei start und im betrieb ca anhört
<trohn_javolta> so nun hab ich die festplatte raus ausm gehäuse
<trohn_javolta> und über sata zu usb adapter und stromvers. an den pc mit ubuntu angeschlossen
<ppq> smart ist oft nicht möglich wenn die in nem usb gehäuse steckt. schließ sie mal per sata im rechner an, dann kannst du nen smart long test starten
<trohn_javolta> siehe da, ich höre dem start einer festplatte zu, die für mich normal klingt
<trohn_javolta> leider sagt gparted 
<trohn_javolta> nicht zugeteilt
<trohn_javolta> .. unbekannte partitionstabelle
<trohn_javolta> ich gehe nun erstmal davon, dass das case defekt ist..
<trohn_javolta> vllt. zu wenig strom liefert oder so
<trohn_javolta> das gehäuse dürfte ziemlicher schrotts sein
<stevieh> da drück ich dir mal die Daumen.
<trohn_javolta> könntet ihr optionen auflisten die ich habe?
<trohn_javolta> fsck könnte ich durchlaufen lassen
<trohn_javolta> dann gibts in gparted den punkt datenrettung versuchen
<trohn_javolta> fällt euch noch was ein?
<stevieh> dd 
<trohn_javolta> diese smart analyse von der ihr sprecht..
<trohn_javolta> wie kann ich die durchführen?
<stevieh> man smartctl
<trohn_javolta> okay...dd bringt mir wieder 1 : 1 ein festplatten abbild wo mir dann gparted wieder schreibt unbekannte partitionstabelle oder nicht?
<stevieh> aber wie gesagt, evtl. nur am nem echt sata
<trohn_javolta> abgesehen davon, habe ich nicht den platz, die 3tb mit dd zu kopiern
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus#Ausfuehrlicher-Test
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> trohn_javolta: so isses. Und dann kannst/musst du da drauf rumspielen auf dem img.
<stevieh> na, wenn du den platz nicht hast, kannst du eh wenig machen. Wenn du bilder oder so retten willst: photorec. Wenn die platte laut smartctl kaputt ist: umtauschen, wenn der usb sata controller hin war: neuen kaufen...
<trohn_javolta> =/ habs befürchtet
<trohn_javolta> auf der platte gibts ja glaub ich garantie..
<trohn_javolta> von wd
<trohn_javolta> die ist nicht einmal ein jahr alt
<stevieh> klar
<dadrc> ja, geht meistens problemlos. aber die daten sind dann halt weg, wenn du kein backup hast
<dadrc> ist nicht so, als würden sie die reparieren ;)
<trohn_javolta> eh kloar
<trohn_javolta> ..bei uns in österreich würde man jetzt sagen:
<jokrebel> wenn die noch Garantie hat hätte ich sie besser gar nicht aufgeschraubt ...oO
<trohn_javolta> übersetzt: ich bin ja nicht auf der nudelsuppe dahergeschwommen =)
<stevieh> und sie ersetzen auch nicht die verlorenen einnahmen, weil da die Blaupause für den Welteroberungsplan drauf war.
<trohn_javolta> hab doch die festplatte nicht aufgeschraubt
<trohn_javolta> lediglich das 5 € gehäuse von intenso
<trohn_javolta> aber das mit dd würd sinn ergeben
<jokrebel> ahso - das war kein Kauf einer "externen im Gehäuse"?
<trohn_javolta> dann kann ich an dem abbild herumprobieren
<trohn_javolta> externen im gehäuse???häh
<trohn_javolta> es gibt eine hand voll festplatten hersteller samsung, western digital toshiba seagate etc
<trohn_javolta> in welchem externen gehäuse die stecken is nicht relevant
<trohn_javolta> egal ich komm vom 100sten ins 1000ste
<trohn_javolta> okay smart schnelltest gibt
<trohn_javolta> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<dadrc> immerhin.
<trohn_javolta> werde nun den ausführlichen test durchführen
<trohn_javolta> denke die festplatte ist ok aber das externe gehäuse hinüber
<trohn_javolta> ist denkbar, das dies zu lese/schreib fehlen auf der festplatte führt?
<trohn_javolta> also kann mir ein problem des externen gehäuses in die partitionstabelle und in die daten der festplatte gepfuscht haben?
<stevieh> kann schon sein
<trohn_javolta> hach -_-
<trohn_javolta> das ist doch saudumm
<trohn_javolta> logisch und sinnvoll wär für mich: externes gehäuse funktioniert eiwandfrei
<trohn_javolta> oder es funktioniert gar nicht mehr
<bekks> tl;dr
<trohn_javolta> und nix dazwischen
<bekks> Was ist das Problem, in einem Satz?
<trohn_javolta> festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt
<bekks> Was für eine Festplatte?
<trohn_javolta> im externen gehäuse gar nicht
<trohn_javolta> wd green 3tb
<bekks> SATA, SAS, SCSI? :)
<trohn_javolta> dirket angeschlossen sagt gparted unbekannte partitionstabelle
<trohn_javolta> sata
<bekks> Also wird sie doch wunderbar erkannt, wenn gparted eine unbekannte Partitionstabelle findet.
<trohn_javolta> mit gehäuse nicht
<bekks> Dann ist das GEhäuse kaputt.
<trohn_javolta> ja denke ich auch
<bekks> Also was ist nun das Problem? :)
<trohn_javolta> aber dann soll es mir nicht in die festplatten daten pfuschen 
<bekks> Was ist "es"?
<stevieh> wenn bei so ner platte beim schreiben der strom zusammenbricht, kann alles passieren
<trohn_javolta> es = das scheiß verdammte billig gehäuse von intenso
<trohn_javolta> ..sry für die ausdrucksweise
<bekks> Was ist das Problem?
<bekks> Dein Gehäuse ist kaputt, kauf Dir ein Neues?
<bekks> Da muss man doch keine 45 Minuten laut nachdenken :)
<trohn_javolta> beim verbinden über sata sagt gparted unbekannte partitionstabelle
<bekks> Ja UND?
<trohn_javolta> soll ich über gparted eine datenrettung versuchen?
<stevieh> bekks: er denkt gerne laut nach
<trohn_javolta> leute....
<trohn_javolta> will ja die daten nicht verliern die drauf sind
<trohn_javolta> oder vllt. fsck?
<bekks> trohn_javolta: Du musst selbst ob und womit du eine Datenrettung versuchen willst. Ich würde das Backup zurückspielen und fertig.
<trohn_javolta> oder macht die datenrettung in gparted genau das
<bekks> fsck ist für Dateisysteme, nicht für kaputte Partitionstabellen.
<trohn_javolta> okay
<trohn_javolta> danke...
<trohn_javolta> das war eine wertvolle info.
<trohn_javolta> ernsthaft
<bekks> Nicht
<bekks> nach
<bekks> jedem
<bekks> zweiten
<bekks> wort
<bekks> ein
<bekks> Enter
<bekks> Danke.
<trohn_javolta> geht in ordnung. nun, wie könnte ich die partitionstabelle wiederherstellen?
<bekks> Mit testdisk z.B., nachdem du eine vollständige Kopie der gesamten Platte angelegt hast.
<trohn_javolta> das ist eine 3 tb platte, habe keine 2te in dieser größe
<bekks> Dann freunde Dich mit dem Gedanken an, Datebverlust erlebt zu haben. Die falsche Benutzung von testdisk wird deine Daten garantiert zerstören, sofern überhaupt noch etwas zu retten sein sollte.
<trohn_javolta> habe eine 500gb und eine 1tb platte, die bringen mir nix, da dd ja nicht drauf achtet, inwieweit die platte beschrieben ist
<sdx23> jain. Man kann komprimierte Images erzeugen.
<trohn_javolta> na gut, danke mal für den tipp mit testdisk, werde mal in der dokumentation von testdisk lesen und dann entscheiden
<_meme_> hi
<_meme_> Im Dash-Menü oben rechts, ist ja bei dem Kommunikationsmenü (das mit verfügbar etc.) auch der Thunderbird drin. Ich benutz aber Evolution, kann man das beeinflussen, sprich den Donnervogel da rausnehmen?
<stevieh> nicht wirklich...
<_meme_> Hmmm... schade
<stevieh> im Calender dagegen wird sogar "nur" evolution angezeigt, aber kein TB
<_meme_> Und Mail accounts werden auch nicht gleich darin angelegt, das geht auch nur bei Evolution
<_meme_> Die Online-Accounts kommen ja von Gnome, daher unterstützen die auch prima evolution.
<apollo13> mhm, kennt jemand einen guten guide für high-dpi devices?
<stevieh> _meme_: mein Tipp: probier mal tb, gerade kalender und kontakte sync ist bei evolution echt kaputt.
<_meme_> stevieh: den hab ich über die letzten Jahre verwendet, bin zuletzt nicht mehr soooo überzeugt von ihm gewesen und gerade auch die Kalender-Geschichten, der Sync mit Google waren immer wieder das was irgendwelche hänger hatte.
<_meme_> Daher wollte ich mal was anderes probieren. :)
<stevieh> hehe, ich bin vor 6 Monaten nach ca. 6 Jahren evo zu tb gewechselt. Um welten besser.
<_meme_> Naja, so recht begeistert mich das ineinandergestecke von Plugins nicht. Ähnlich wie bei kmail... kcontact... etal
<stevieh> und evo synct bei dir gut mit gugl?
<_meme_> stevieh: Ja, hat es anstandslos getan. :)
<ernesto__> Habe Frage zu Firefox OS 2.0; Browser auf dem Smartphone zeigt immer nur Google als Suchmaschine. Will das ändern, aber wie?
<bekks> Was auch immer Ubuntu mit Firefox OS zu tun hat.
<quantikus> ich probiere die nvidia graka zu installieren, aber es kommt die meldung, das man den x-server herunterfahren soll. ich bin aber schon in der konsole
<bekks> 2Aber der X Server läuft noch.
<quantikus> und wie beende ich den. Hab mit F1 +alt +ctrl in konosle 1 gegangen und den aktiven user abgemeldet
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu genau verwendest Du denn?
<quantikus> chrunchbang. Habe Xfce draufinstalliert und jetzt will ich nvidia graka installieren. habe deshalb vom offiziellen website heruntergeladen.
<bekks> Dann frage bitte den Crunchbang Support. Hier ist der Ubuntu Support.
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Gerade hat das Bild kurz komische Grafikfehler angezeigt und dann war ich wieder auf dem Anmeldebildschirm. Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden, was passiert ist?
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Grafischer Login? Erste Anlaufstellen wären die Logs wie /var/log/X.... und die .Xsession-errors im Home-Verzeichnis
<RedNifre> Ja, grafischer login. Es kamen erst etwa eine zehntel Sekunde lang seltsame grafische Effekte, Fenster-Leisten verschwinden, Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand verschwindet, Fenster werden weiß -> Login-Screen.
<RedNifre> In .xsession-errors steht 10 mal "init: at-spi2-registryd-main-Prozess beendet, wird neu gestartet" und dann "init: Neustart von at-spi2-registryd zu schnell, unterbrochen", was sagt mir das?
<RedNifre> in /var/log/X... gibt es zwei errors:
<RedNifre> [ 43197.776] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<RedNifre> [ 43198.174] (EE) Wacom Bamboo stylus: Invalid type 'touch' for this device.
<RedNifre> Sagt mir jetzt auch nicht. Das Bamboo hatte vor einer Stunde funktioniert und lag ab da ungenutzt herum.
<RedNifre> Was macht ihr in so einem Fall? Recherchieren oder hoffen, dass das ein einmaliges Problem war?
<RedNifre> Ach, egal.
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-24
<tat2fly> Bin hier nur probehalber gelandet! Aber gut zu wissen, dass es euch gibt!
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich hab die Version 14.10. und meine Systemeinstellung sind weg in der Starter und wenn man Rechts oben in der Leiste auf Systemeinstellungen klickt passiert nichts
<DerProfessor> Re hat sich erledigt ich konnte nach ein paar reboots oben in der Leiste wieder die Systemeinstellungen oeffnen und habe es dem Starter hinzugefuegt
<noseeder> hallo liebe gemeinde. ist jemand hier bitte breit mir bei der einrichtung von 2 ubuntu rechnern zu helfen die ausgewählte verzeichnisse gegenseitig über internet synkronisieren sollen?
<ring0> beschreib einfach dein problem, dann wird sich bestimmt jemand mit einer lösung melden
<strohalm> bison! :D
<noseeder> das ist es ja ich weis nicht wie ich es hin bekomme das der externe dauerhaft eine SSH verbindung zu meinem lokalen aufrecht erhällt. noip dns adressen sind beidseitig vorhanden.
<noseeder> denke das ist aber nötig oder?
<sdx23> wie stark synchron soll das denn sein?
<apollo13> ne ssh verbindung wird dir niemals einen ip wechseln überleben
<cup`ocoffie> noseeder: mit rsync sollte das auch über ssh gehen
<cup`ocoffie> ip-wechsel beendet die verbindung dann zwar, aber die synchronisation kann wieder aufgenommen werden…
<noseeder> apollo13 ja das weis ich hatte aber gelesen das soetwas mit autossh zu umgehen sein
<noseeder> sdx23 was meinst du ?
<apollo13> noseeder: dann würde ich gleich ipsec oder openvpn hinstellen
<noseeder> cup`ocoffie stimmt nur geht das auch automatisch das er das wieder aufnimmt? bei mir bricht er dann immer ab.
<sdx23> noseeder: naja, rsync beispielsweise hat einen gewissen Delay und muss periodisch aufgerufen werden. Die Frage zielt auf: wie großer Delay ist akzeptabel?
<noseeder> sdx23 akzeptabel ist das im Tages bereich
<noseeder> apollo13 die eingesetzten W-Lan Router unterstützen nur VPN passthrough
<apollo13> noseeder: glumpert
<sdx23> na dann ist rsync und Derviate doch super dafür. Einfach einmal täglich per Cron aufrufen, dafür sorgen, dass auch komplett durchläuft, fertig.
<noseeder> sdx23 soll heisßen es stört nicht wenn die lokalen daten erst einige tage später auf extern vorhanden sind
<noseeder> apollo13 aber leider das womit ich aktuell aus kostengründen arbeiten muss zumal es ja ein Privates projekt ist
<noseeder> sdx23 auf die idee komme ich später gern zurück vorrangig muss ich die beiden erstmal dauerhaft verbinden.
<sdx23> noseeder: warum?
<cup`ocoffie> noseeder: ich weiß nicht was an rsync falsch sein soll - ich wette rsync ist basis für etliche projekte - auch kommerzielle
<noseeder> cup`ocoffie nicht rsynk ist das womit ich "leider" arbeiten muss sondern die blöden Router die von sich aus kein VPN können
<noseeder> Rsynk finde ich nach dem was ich grade so lese perfekt
<sdx23> ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Wozu brauchst du vpn? Da muss nichts "dauerhaft verbunden" werden, einfach rsyncen.
<noseeder> sdx23 wärest du denn so nett mir bei der erstellung des richtigen Cron zu helfen? das ist ein Punkt mit dem ich nichtklar komme.
<noseeder> sdx23 habe ich nun auch verstanden :-D
<sdx23> also bis auf vielleicht, dass da mal ein paar Minuten ein inkonsistenter Zustand sein kann, falls ein Reconnect stattfindet.
<noseeder> ja das kann ich verkrtaften
<sdx23> ja, einfach fragen. Was bei dem Cron?
<noseeder> -.- verkraften
<noseeder> das thema Cron ist für mich absolutes neuland
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron beschreibt ganz viel schön anschaulich
<kubine> sdx23: Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noseeder> sdx23 weist du wie der Befehl lauten muss damit Rsynk eine ssh verbindung aufbaut und anfängt in beide richtungen zu synkronisieren?
<sdx23> noseeder: das kann rsync nicht. unison beispielsweise aber
<TheInfinity> Hmm. Ubuntu. Server. Nginx startet dauernd, wenn IPv6 noch nicht feststeht. Was ziemlich blöd ist, weil es dann beim Start failed. Was kann man dagegen tun? Übliche Tricks wie post-up Spielereien sind schon drin, bringen aber nix.
<TheInfinity> Scheint ein recht verbreitetes Problemchen zu sein.
<TheInfinity> [::]:443; funktioniert natürlich, ist aber auch net so das ganz ware.
<TheInfinity> +h
<apollo13> TheInfinity: hach, systemd und sagen er soll auf netzwerk warten^^
<TheInfinity> apollo13: yep. -.-
<TheInfinity> if-up scheint auch nicht zu „auf netzwerk warten“ zuzugehören. was irgendwie gaga ist.
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-23
<LupusE> hi
<tuor> Moin, bei dd, wenn man bs=1M angibt um z.B. ein Ubuntu 16.04 Abbild auf einen USB-Stick zu schreiben geht das schreiben schneller. dd liest und schreibt dann in 1MB Blöcken. Was passiert aber, wenn das image xxx.5MB gross ist? Wie verhält sich dd, wenn das "input file" nicht in 1MB Blöcke geteilt werden kann?
<tuor> ( dd if=~myuser/Desktop/Images/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M; sync )
<koegs> Ist egal, der letzte Block ist dann halt kleiner
<tuor> ah ok, also wird er trotzdem korrekt geschrieben(?).
<koegs> Ja
<tuor> danke!
<claus> hi
<tuor> Warum habe ich eigendlich eine extrem hohe load, wenn ich viele Daten auf ein USB-Gerät schreibe? (USB2)
<tuor> (extrem hohe load -> >4
<claus> könnte mir jemand bitte bei meiner ubuntu Installation auf einem USB stick helfen?
<tuor> claus, was ist denn dein Problem?
<tuor> claus, ich kann dir nicht sagen ob ich dir helfen kann, wenn ich dein Problem nicht kenne. ;)
<DaVu> claus: geht es darum, wie man das ISO auf den Stick schreibt, oder darum, wie man vom Stick aus auf eine Platte installiert?
<DaVu> guten Morgen, aber erstmal ;)
<koegs> tuor: guck doch mal mit htop und iotop
<claus> ich frage mich nur ob der Stick UEFI unterstützen muss oder nicht
<claus> bei einem Versuch das Startmedium in UEFI zu starten (DVD) und dann manuell auf den Stick Ubuntu zu installieren ist eine Fehlermeldung gekommen
<claus> ist es notwe
<DaVu> ok, so habe ich das noch nie versucht. Ubuntu nativ auf einen Stick zu installieren
<claus> notwendig das der Stick für moderne Laptops in UEFI startet?
<claus> Die Installations DVD habe ich in UEFI gebootet
<claus> bei der manuellen installtion ist es zu der Fehlermeldung gekommen " ewtl können andere Betriebsysteme nicht mehr auf diesem Rechner gebootet werden"
<stareye> fehlermeldung oder info weil du auf usb stick installiert hast
<claus> ich möchte ubuntu auf einem Stick installieren und es wäre schön wenn er dies in UEFi tun würde...
<claus> @stareye info
<stareye> normal
<claus> bzw warnung
<stareye> der sagt eventuell der bootloader funktzionierts nicht
<claus> Brauche ich für moderne laptops zwangsweise UEFI oder nicht?
<stareye> bei manche ist baschaltbar in bios aber in andere ist zwingend
<stareye> abschaltbar
<claus> ah mist. D.h der Stick muß zwingend in UEFI installiert werde um  damit auf solche Laptops zu booten oder?
<stareye> in switch 10 war nur ne datei was der nebook gesucht danach konnte mann ubuntu drauf machen
<stareye> hast du uefi oder bios auf dem laptop
<stareye> welchen laptop
<stareye> model
<claus> Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p
<claus> und ein neues i5 Pavilion die genaue Modellbezeichnung kenne ich aber gerade nicht
<stareye> claus: schalte den secure boot auf dem dein laptop
<stareye> ab
<claus> ok
<stareye> dann müsste booten
<stareye> eventuell mit rufus kannst du uefi stick schreiben
<claus> ok. das probiere ich es
<claus> erstmal. Dann installiere ich den Stick ohne UEFi
<stareye> ok
<claus> Danke Stareye, tuor und DaVu ich gehe off und probiere es aus
<stareye> claus: viel erfolg
<claus> :-)
<tuor> koegs, manmachl ist dd bei iotop kurz an erster stelle, dann wieder ein "[worker]".
<tuor> in htop fine ich nicht warum die load so hoch ist.
<stevieh> load ist keine CPU Auslastung sondern die Anzahl wartender Prozesse.
<tuor> stevieh, worauf warten die Prozesse?
<stevieh> auf betriebsmittel
<tuor> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz, also könnte das, der Prozessor, der Arbeitsspeicher, die Netzwerkkarte oder auch ein USB-Stick sein?
<k1l_> load sagt nur: irgendwas hindert mich daran alle wartenden jobs abzuarbeiten und meine liste an wartenden jobs ist X lang
<tuor> ah ok.
<stevieh> wird wahrscheinlich was am USB Controller sein, aber das muss / kann man analysieren
<k1l_> nen dd zu usb ist immer zuviel load in form von lahmarschigen i/o
<stevieh> wieso eigentlich? ist dd mp fähig?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: wenn mehr prozesse gleichzeitig auf eine i/o warten, wirds dadurch auch nicht schneller ;-)
<stevieh> nein, aber wenns nur ein prozess ist, der wartet, gibts auch nur ein Load
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: jein. je nachdem was er blockiert, es kann ja auch noch wer anders drauf warten
<stevieh> wieso kann ein prozess mehr als ein Load produzieren?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: angenommen, ich habe 10 x vlc, die alle von einer quelle spielen
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: und jetzt blockiere ich diese quelle mit nem dd
<LetoThe2nd> schon hängen alle
<stevieh> dann habe ich 11 loads.
<stevieh> 10 vlc sind aber auch 10 prozesse
<LetoThe2nd> sind 10 prozesse, aber vorher wohl nicht 10 load weil sie ja alle rechtzeitig drangekommen sind und laufen konnten
<LetoThe2nd> als erzeugt dir nicht der eine dd die hohe load, aber je anchdem was sonst los ist löst ers aus
<magu> moin moin, seit 16.04 sind mir kernel oops vom i915 Treiber aufgefallen  HW: Dell D520 / mit GMA 945, Kernel: 4.4.0-22, via ppa 4.4.11-04011 pastebin kommt gleich nach
<stareye> LetoThe2nd: 10 vlc prozesse ist das ein server?
<stareye> das die remote vlc starten
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: "angenommen, ich habe 10 x vlc"
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: such den denkfehler :-)
<stareye> jepp
<stareye> hehe
<magu> dmesg zum oops des i915 treibers  https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422763/
<stareye> magu: "video.allow_duplicates=1"
<stareye> [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<magu> stareye: reicht es das ich eine datei /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf mit dem inhalt  video.allow_duplicates=1 erstelle oder geht das anders
<stareye> magu: scheinbar wird der treiber doppelt du musst in deine blacklist soweit hier lese
<stareye> aber bin mir nicht sicher 
<stareye> ist das radeon?
<stareye> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1845943.html
<dampfszene> Tag zusammen, gibt es für ubuntu eine Software mit der ich Musik auf meinen kleinen raspberry(Kodi) Streamen kann? Sowas wie imediashare fürs Handy.
<dampfszene> oder ein plugin für vlc vlt? UPNP ist glaub ich das Protokoll welches verwendet wird?!
<stareye> dampfszene: es gibt zwei möglichkeiten den ubuntu als server für samba und dlna
<tuor> Hi, ich habe gerade versucht libreoffice writer in den Vollbildmodus zu wechseln. Es wechselt zwar, aber die Starterleite bleibt sichtbar. Warum?
<dampfszene> stareye: ich glaub du hast das ein wenig falsch verstanden. ich möchte nichts bereitstellen sondern wirklich streamen. Also z.B. in VLC anmachen und die audioausgabe soll dann per wlan an den raspberry weitergeleitet werden..
<stareye> dampfszene: ich glaube das kriegst du nicht hin von  handy gehts oder ne chromecast
<stareye> das wüsste ich auch gern ob das geht :)
<dampfszene> stareye: ja über handy gibts verschiedene applikationen die das ermöglichen. Ich such mal weiter, falls ich was finde sage ich dir bescheid ;)
<stareye> http://www.kodinerds.net/index.php/Thread/35206-Desktop-zum-XBMC-streamen/
<stareye> da kann mann desktop streamen
<stareye> dampfszene: 
<dampfszene> das ist zu viel des guten ;)
<tuor> Ah wenn man die "extra vm actions" installiert und aktiviert, kann man dessen Vollbildfunktion verwenden, damit umgeht man das Problem.
<magu> stareye: der Firmware Bug taucht nicht mehr auf der kernel trace beim i915 treiber ist nach wie vor da, ich schreib mal einen beitrag im forum dazu
<stareye> ok
<dampfszene> stareye: http://superuser.com/questions/946781/stream-from-pc-to-kodi-xbmc 2te antwort.. bisschen umständlich aber funktioniert
<stareye> dampfszene: danke 
<ubuntu-mate> jooo ganz frisch hier :-)
<ubuntu-mate> Also einige von euch haben sicher schon von dem problem bei Ubuntu mate gheört, woebi Rhythmbox pProblembeim Updaten vom MPEG Layer 3 Audio (mp3). Es taucht folgende Fehlermeldung nach dem Klick auf "Für dieses Format ererforderlichusätzliche Software installieren": Rhythmbox fordert die Installation von Erweiterungen, um Dateien des folgenden Typs zu erstellen: ID3 tag muxer
<ubuntu-mate> was nun?
<ubuntu-mate> sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<LetoThe2nd> wär vielleicht ein anfang ;-)
<stareye> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs/
<ubuntu-mate> das letzte mal hat es mit einer einfachen konsolenbefehl funktioniert die mir ein user im ubuntu channel schrieb...
<ubuntu-mate> ich bin leider erst einsteiger
<ubuntu-mate> bei der Anwendungsinstallierung über apurl: Das ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler in Ihrem Paketverwaltungssystem. Bitte überprüfen Sie mit Synaptic, ob sich defekte Pakete auf Ihrem System befinden, überprüfen Sie die Zugriffsberechtigungen und den Inhalt der Datei »/etc/apt/sources.list« und erstellen Sie die für den Betrieb der Paketverwaltung notwendigen Informationen mit »sudo apt-get
<ubuntu-mate>  update« und »sudo apt-get install -f« neu.
<ubuntu-mate> http://imgur.com/5OZ2Re8
<stareye> ubuntu-mate: du musst die codecs installieren
<stareye> ubuntu-mate: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs/
<ubuntu-mate> versuche ich aber geht leider nicht...
<stareye> welche fehler meldung bekommst du denn
<ubuntu-mate> Das ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler in Ihrem Paketverwaltungssystem. Bitte überprüfen Sie mit Synaptic, ob sich defekte Pakete auf Ihrem System befinden, überprüfen Sie die Zugriffsberechtigungen und den Inhalt der Datei »/etc/apt/sources.list« und erstellen Sie die für den Betrieb der Paketverwaltung notwendigen Informationen mit »sudo apt-get update« und »sudo apt-get install -f« neu.
<ubuntu-mate> ...hab leider auch keine admin rechte...
<ubuntu-mate> letztemal ging das irgendwie einfacher...
<stareye> aah aso hehe dann kriegst du auch nicht sudo geht nicht?
<stareye> sudo apt-get install meinpaket
<stareye> zum Bleistift
<DaVu> dafür braucht er aber die admin rechte (passwort) und wenn er die nicht hat, wirds schwer
<stareye> na dann
<ubuntu-mate> hab das mal eingegeben und er sprukt aus: sudo apt-get install libxvidcore4 gstreamer1.0-plugins-base gstreamer1.0-plugins-good gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-alsa gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer1.0-libav 
<ubuntu-mate> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<ubuntu-mate> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<DaVu> joa...dann scheinst du wohl noch was anderes gerade zu installieren
<DaVu> mach mal einen Neustart vielleicht und dann nochmal probieren oder warten, bis die ressource wieder frei ist
<ubuntu-mate> alles klar. wie kann ich denn meinen nick ändern?
<DaVu> hier?
<ubuntu-mate> ja
<DaVu> "/nick neuer_nick"
<DaVu> ohne die Anführungszeichen
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<leminsc8> dankeschön :-) also wegen dem mp3 problem lass ich gleich von mir nochmal hören :-)
<stareye> dies mal brauch ich hilfe wie entsperre ich den rechner ist ein fremder key drauf
<stareye> ich wollte auf dem netbook wlan einrichten
<stareye> ist gerade gekauft gekriegt
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: die frage hat keiner verstanden.
<stareye> LetoThe2nd: wie ändere ich den key auf dem schlüsselbund
<stareye> ohne den key
<stareye> passwd geht nicht fragt nach alten passwort
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: ah. schlüsselbund erwähtest du nämlich nicht bisher. 1) keine ahnung ob das geht 2) hoffentlich nämlich gar nicht.
<stareye> ich muss wlan einrichten
<stareye> ich muss neu machen?
<stareye> LetoThe2nd: ihr seid welche einfach .gnome2/keyrings umbennen
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: dann hast du ihn beseitigt, aber nicht das passwort drauf geändert. grosser unterschied.
<fuhbaz> sers
<fuhbaz> Habe Probleme mit udev autoadded devices in xorg nach ubuntu 16.04 upgrade. udev zeigt input devices korrekt an, nur xorg scheint diese nicht zu finden. jemand eine idee, wie ich das Problem weiter debugge?  
<tuor> Hi, gibt es ein Dokumentkonvertierungsprogramm um PDFs in odt zu konvertieren?
<tuor> (sollte opensource sein und auf ubuntu laufen).
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240011/how-to-convert-pdf-file-to-an-odt-file
<ppq> tuor, ja, öffne das PDF einfach mit libreoffice writer
<stareye> kann mann mit livecd neuen admin erstellen
<tuor> ppq, ah das geht?
<ppq> tuor, die ergebnisse schwanken stark, aber PDF importieren funktioniert grundsätzlich, ja
<stareye> es ging mit vipw den passwort root zu ändern
<ppq> tuor, oh ne, kann wohl nur als .odg gespeichert werden
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: tuor: kommt halt einfach drauf an was in dem pdf drin ist, und wie der inhalt aufgebaut ist. ne 100%-sicherheit wirst du nie haben, weil das pdf-format ja eigentlich genau dafür gedacht ist NICHT zurückkonvertiert zu werden
<ppq> jo. habe es gerade mal probiert mit einem latex .pdf, einspaltiges layout, wo nur (formatierter) text und links drinstehen. das kann libreoffice auf den ersten blick fehlerfrei importieren und wiedergeben
<LetoThe2nd> klar, je simpler, desto höher die chance.
<stareye> LetoThe2nd: der netbook gehört mir root passwort und benutzer passwort schlüsselbund passwort geändert
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: supi, wir sind alle stolz auf dich!
<stareye> LetoThe2nd: lool
<jwest_> hallo
<DaVu> Hallo jwest_
<Alteisen> moin
<Alteisen> Wie richtet man denn unter Ubuntu 16.04 jetzt eine Samba-Freigabe ein? In den vorherigen Versionen ging das einfach so...
<jokrebel> "einfach so" soll bedeuten ohne irgendwelche Konfigurationen und/oder Installationen? Kann da jetzt nicht so mitreden, da ich Samba inzwischen kaum mehr benötige.
<Alteisen> Hab gerade ergoogelt, dass es seit 16.04 nicht mehr geht, weil libpam-samba nicht mehr verfügbar ist
<Alteisen> Im Wesentlichen geht es mir darum, dass ich am PC eine Freigabe erstellen möchte, auf die ich mit der VLC-App vom FireTV-Stick zugreifen kann
<jwest_> etc/smb/smb.conf
<jwest_> passt grade:-D
<jwest_> */etc/samba/smb.conf
<Alteisen> jwest_: ?!
<jwest_> Alteisen, da kannst du manuell die freigaben machen
<Alteisen> okay, das könnte ich probieren - das war aus deinen 3 Zeilen allerdings so nicht ersichtlich.
<jwest_> Alteisen, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/
<jwest_> Konfiguration
<jokrebel> Alteisen: Ist da Samba zwingend erforderlich für diesen FireTV-Stick oder wie? 
<jokrebel> Alteisen: Dir ist schon klar, dass Samba aus der Windowswelt stammt?
<Alteisen> jokrebel: jo, ist klar
<jwest_>  Alteisen was hast du vor
<Alteisen> ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass das tatsächlich eine Macke von 16.04 ist; libpam-samba ist nicht mehr verfügbar.
<Alteisen> die Anleitung im Wiki geht bezieht sich nur auf die Versionen vor 16.04
<koegs> Alteisen: hier ne simple und schnelle config für samba http://paste.ubuntu.com/16636962/
<Alteisen> https://kofler.info/ubuntu-16-04/
<koegs> kannst ja writeable auf no setzen, wenn du das nicht brauchst
<Alteisen> lesend reicht mir
<Alteisen> ich probier mal aus
<monir_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox/  Bei dem Teil "mehrere Dropbox instanzen verwenden" steht ich soll ein skript erstellen, welches dann in autostart eingetragen werden soll. meine Frage: in welchen ordner führe ich das skript ein?  
<monir_> in den dropbox ordner selbst?
<jwest_> so sieht meine smb.conf aus:http://paste.ubuntu.com/16637238/
<Alteisen> aha... ich hab jetzt ein Verzeichnis /media/smb-public erstellt und manuell in die smb.conf eingetragen, wie koegs es vorgeschlagen hat - das funktioniert; nur die Freigaben, die ich über nautilus erstellt habe, gehen nicht; sichtbar sind sie allerdings schon...
<Alteisen> und der tv stick kommt jetzt auch klar! Vielen Dank! :D
<jokrebel> nautilus geht da afaik ja auch nen völlig anderen Weg
<Alteisen> Kann das sein, dass es bei Freigaben Probleme macht, wenn man sein Home verschlüsselt hat?
<koegs> evtl. passen die rechte nicht oder es ist gerade nicht entschlüsselt, ist halt nicht empfehlenswert
<Alteisen> ich such gleich mal einen anderen laptop raus, wo ich home nicht verschlüsselt hab
<Norux> Short question: I can't start Steam on my ubuntu
<Norux> woops
<Norux> warum bin ich im deutschen haha
<monir_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox/  Bei dem Teil "mehrere Dropbox instanzen verwenden" steht ich soll ein skript erstellen, welches dann in autostart eingetragen werden soll. meine Frage: in welchen ordner führe ich das skript ein?  
<monir_> niemand ne antwort?
<jokrebel> monir_: Nach nicht mal 30 Sekunden?
<monir_> die fareg kamm vorher schon 
<monir_> :)
<Ringo> Guten Abend an alle. Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Ubuntu 16.04 Server.
<Ringo> Ich hab den Server gestern neu Aufgesetzt.
<Ringo> Zum Schutz des Systems läuft auf dem Server rkhunter und chkrootkit. Diese Prüfungen den Server täglich. Chkrootkit gibt folgendes Problem aus: Searching for Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo ssh...        Possible Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo installetd. Der erste Logwatch Bericht zeigt keinen Einbruch in das System. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich hier um einen Fehlalarm handelt?
<jokrebel> monir_: Also meine Scripte liegen in meinem selbst angelegten Scripte_Verzeichnis auf dem Desktop. Im Prinzip sollte es aber (wenn die Rechte stimmen) relativ egal sein, wo Du das Script erstellst/hinlegst.
<monir_> hmm ok danke, ich probiers mal
<monir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16639218/ 
<monir> sorry mit de zeile werd ich nicht fertig. ich nutze ubuntu mate. 
<monir> wie sieht denn der befehl dazu aus
<jokrebel> Sorry - wie man bei Mate ein script beim booten automatisch ausführen lässt (was wohl mit Autostart gemeint ist) müssen andere beantworten. Ich nutze mehrere Desktops - Mate zählt leider nicht dazu. 
<Alteisen> Interessant - auf dem zweiten Notebook, welches ich gerade frisch mit Ubuntu 16.04 neu installiert habe, allerdings ohne die Verschlüsselung des Benutzerverzeichnisses, funktioniert die Netzwerkfreigabe über Nautilus...
<jokrebel> monir: Unter Unity würde ich bei Startprogramme einen neuen Eintrag mit dem Befehl, das script auszuführen anlegen. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger/
<monir> hmm. ja das ding ist, dass es ein grafisches programm "Autostart" gibt. Es fragt jedoch nach einem befehl, ich weiß nicht wie dieser typischerweise aussehen mag
<monir> aber theoretisch müsste das doch auch mit deinem artikel klappen.. glaub ich..
<jokrebel> vermutlich ja
<monir> hmm. über rc.local ist aber auch ne variante oder?
<koegs> nein
<koegs> rc.local wird ja schon vor dem start der gui abgearbeitet
<monir> hmm ok, 
<monir>  usr/bin/dropbox start <-könnte so ein befehl für startprogramme lauten
<monir> vor /usr..
<Alteisen> jokrebel: alles, klar - die Freigaben funktionieren nicht, wenn sie in einem verschlüsselten User-Home liegen
<Ringo> Guten Abend. Ich habe gestern meinen Server mit Ubuntu 16.04 aufgesetzt. Das erste was ich gemacht habe ist den SSH Port ändern, den Login für root deaktiviert sowie die SSH Anmeldung für einen bestimmten Benutzer erlaubt. Zur Sicherheit wurde Logwatch, Chkrootkit und rkhunter installiert und eingerichtet.
<Ringo> Alle 3 Programme werden als Cronjob jeden Tag ausgeführt. rkhunter meldet keine Probleme. Chkrootkit gibt folgenden fehler aus: Searching for Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo ssh...        Possible Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo installetd
<jokrebel> sicher, dass das eine "Fehler" aussagt?
<Ringo> Der Logwatch Bericht von gester (erster Bericht für den Server) gibt nur Logins von meiner IP aus. Es kann sich also niemand auf den Server gehackt haben.
<Ringo> Ist das evtl. ein bekannter Fehler von Chkrootkit?
<ppq> gut möglich
<ppq> hast du mal nach "chkrootkit false positive ebury" oder so gegoogelt?
<jokrebel> kenne Chkrootkit leider nicht - da wirst wohl auf die Antwort von nem anderen warten müssen.
<Ringo> Ja das habe ich schon. Bin da wohl nicht ganz alleine. Eine Lösung für den Fehler habe ich aber leider noch nicht gefunden.
<ppq> dann hilft wohl nur ignorieren
<ppq> persönlich halt ich von so programmen eh wenig, vermitteln entweder ein falsches gefühl von sicherheit oder ein falsches gefühl von FUD durch false positives ;)
<ppq> fail2ban reicht völlig zum absichern von SSH, neben den von dir schin genannten einstellungen
<ppq> und keyauth
<ppq> schon fail2ban ist eigentlich nicht nötig. kann aber helfen, die auth.log klein zu halten, wenn man den standard port nutzt.
<Ringo> Also meinst du chkrootkit kann man weglassen? rkhunter läuft aber schön rund, daher nutze ich das weiter. Fail2Ban hab ich auch drauf. Mit Keyauth habe ich mich auch schon befasst, allerdings habe ich da nie so wirklich durchgeblickt. Hast du evtl. einen Link zu einer verständlichen Anleitung?
<ppq> ja, im ubuntuusers wiki ist das gut beschrieben, ring0 
<ppq> Ringo
<ppq> sorry ring0 :)
<tojoko> hi
<Ringo> Okay ich suche mal ^^
<Ringo> Einen schönen Abend euch allen :)
<mone> hi jemand von euch schon musik auf iphone 5 unter linux, libimobiledive, synchronisiert? bilder funktionieren, musik leider nicht,  
<mone> ich bin gezwungermaßen an ein ihpne gekommen :/ war nicht meine wahl
<mone> die anleitungen im netz bin ich schon erfolglos durchgegangen
<DynaMyk> ciao
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-24
<omsig82> Hallo,ich bin neu und habe das erste mal Linux Xubuntu installiert.Ich habe einen HP Pavilion x2 wo vorher Windows 10 drauf war.Es funktioniert alles super,bis auf das das keine Batterie gefunden wird.Kann es sein das diee nicht unterstuetzt wird?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<LupusE> omsig82: sehr unwahrscheinich. was genau bedeutet 'nicht gefunden'?
<omsig82> Ich habe im Terminal  acpi eingegeben und es kam No support for device type: power_supply
<LupusE> power_suply ist aber nicht battery. das ist eher das netzteil.
<omsig82> Der Akkuladestand zeigt mir immer 50% an
<LupusE> da wüsste ich auch nicht was unterstützt werden sollte. ob es dran haengt oder nicht? oder die schonende ladung? das notebook sollte dennoch funktionieren.
<LupusE> der akkustand wird aus verschiedenen faktoren berechnet, da kann es zu fehlern kommen. wichtiger ist wie3 lange er in echt haelt. wenn er bei 100% 4h haelt und auch bei 50%, dann muss die anzeige kalibriert werden.
<omsig82> Ja er haelt recht lange auch ohne am Netzteil angeschlossen zu sein.Wie kalibriere ich die Anzeige?Ich habe null ahnung mit Linux,hatte seit jahren nur Windows.
<LupusE> das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da mein hp notebook unter windows laeuft. ich wuerde zuerst schauen wie es mit boardmitteln funktioniert, dann erst ins bios gehen, wenn es unter windows korrekt angezeigt wurde.
<LupusE> wichtig ist zu wissen, dass es die funktion nur marginal beeinflusst, da die schwellenwerte angepasst werden koennen (standby bei 3%, aus bei 1% z.b.)
<omsig82> Ich hatte vorher Linux Mint und Ubuntu ausprobiert und da hatte ich keine probleme mit dem Akku.
<LupusE> in dem fall rate ich davon ab ins bios fuer eien kalibrierung zu gehen. und die laptop-mode-tools (oder nur laptop-tools?) zu installieren und ggf anzupassen.
<omsig82> Ok hab das jetzt heruntergeladen in der Synaptic-Paketverwaltung.Wenn das heruntergeladen wurde,muss ich danach was machen oder installieren?
<photobix> moin
<photobix> Gibt es unter Unity die Möglichkeit, den Taskswitcher so zu konfigurieren, dass Fenster der gleichen Anwendung nicht gruppiert werden?
<DerRaiden> photobix: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiB-53TlfLMAhXHChoKHSgZADMQFggeMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F105400%2Fhow-to-disable-the-grouping-of-windows-on-the-launcher&usg=AFQjCNHVEAn5_GwFCwBrApsj9ufSJNWPnQ&sig2=90dJhDZJ0BbYM651kYnfqw
<photobix> DerRaiden: Danke Dir, dieses ist aber der Launcher, nicht der Taskswitcher (Alt+TAB). Für diesen habe ich bisher leider keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden
<DerRaiden> achso
<DerRaiden> da wüsst ich keine lösung gerade
<Approach> Kennt jemand eine einigermaßen gescheite Möglichkeiten Powerpoint präsis zu libreoffice exportieren?
<k1l> .pptx?
<Approach> k1l: ja alle formate schon versucht... alles ist verschoben im document
<k1l> ob es eine .pptx ist
<k1l> weil die sind besonders schlimm. kenne keine andere lösung als manuell da alles gerade zu rücken.
<k1l> oder die in ms office zu öffnen und dann als .ppt (ohne das x) zu speichern
<LupusE> jemanden anschrieben, der mso hat, und als pdf exportieren lassen.
<LupusE> das mache ich shcon lange, bevor ich mich mit diesen ganzen formaten rumshclage, praesentationen als pdf erstellen.
<k1l> jagut, dafür nehme ich latex beamer :)
<LupusE> dafuer trage ich einen usbstick und nicth meinen laptop mit mir rum :) und wenn das vorort nciht laeuft, weil ich eine beamer beantragt habe, aber de rnicth verfuegbar ist oder kaputt, kann ich das beim kundne in rechnugn stellen. bei meiner eigenen hardware liegt die verantwortugn bei mir.
<Approach> LupusE: welchen pdf presenter verwendest du?
<LupusE> Approach: das was dar ist. wenn ich eigene hardware nuze okular.
<tuor> Hi, womit würdet ihr einen kleinen Netzplan zeichnen (Ubuntu 16.04)?
<sdx23> tuor: dot / graphviz. Oder dia. Besser noch zeichnen lassen, "network discovery"
<tuor> sdx23, thx.
<ratpack> moinsen
<ratpack> kan mir bitte jemand erklaeren wie einen dvbt usb stick treiber wieder aus dem system bekomme den ich installiert habe?
<sdx23> wie hast du den installiert
<ratpack> mit nem install script des herstellers aber der funktioniert nicht mehr unter meiner xubuntu version, habe das aber erst danach gelesen
<ratpack> und unter kaffeine funktioniert er nicht mehr einwandfrei
<sdx23> frag den Hersteller :)
<ratpack> ok danke
<stevieh> schau dir das script an, was er gemacht hat
<stevieh> im normalfall sollte er nicht stören.
<sdx23> (general rule of thumb: niemals irgendwessen Installscripts verwenden)
<ratpack> war der originale und funktionierte bis zur 15.04 ohne probleme erst jetzt gibts ein problem leider ...
<stevieh> tja, was nimmste auch schon 16.04 :-)
<ratpack> eigentlich aufraeumen und wieder entschlacken
<stevieh> ja, guter plan, nur zu früh ;-)
<NTQ> Was kann ich tun, wenn weder Firefox, Chome, noch Chromium viele Sonderzeichen nicht anzeigen, die unter Windows funktionieren. Beispiel: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drei_Affen#Unicode-Zeichen
<NTQ> Liegt es an den installierten Schriftarten, von denen ich eine veraltete Version habe oder liegt das Problem wo anders? Ich nutze Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.4 LTS
<sdx23> Schriften installieren? Steht da impliziet.
<NTQ> Das war ein Beispiel. Es gibt auch noch viele andere Zeichen, die unter Windows funktionieren, nicht aber unter Ubuntu. Kennt jemand eine Liste von Schriften, mit der man einen Großteil abdecken kann?
<NTQ> Auch in Messengers schicken Leute immer öfter Unicode-Smileys, die ich nicht sehen kann.
<frostschutz> NTQ, bei mir wird das angezeigt, aber ich hab auch einfach durch die bank alle schriftarten installiert die es überhaupt gibt. das kann allerdings auch in die hose gehen wenn dann irgendwo eine miese schriftart bevorzugt verwendet wird. dann rauszufinden welche das ist...
<NTQ> Mit 'sudo apt-get install ttf-ancient-fonts' gehen jetzt wohl einige Symbole mehr. Und das auch ohne Neustart des Browsers. :)
<jokrebel> NTQ: "sudo apt-get install ttf-bitstream-vera" sei angeblich auch noch recht hilfreich
<WLBI> HI
<NTQ> Ich weiß nicht genau, welches Update daran Schuld ist, aber seit meinem letzten Neustart funktioniert der VGA-Ausgang meines Laptops nicht mehr richtig. Dafür aber jetzt der Display-Port, der sonst nie ging. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich, wenn beides gänge. Ich hab nicht überall Bildschirme mit Display-Port.
<NTQ> Der Neustart vor dem letzten Neustart ist schon 48 Tage her. Dazwischen kann viel passiert sein...
<koegs> NTQ: ich würde ja testweise mal nen älteren Kernel booten
<NTQ> Wäre eine Möglichkeit. Heute Abend hab ich dafür auch Zeit und die Peripherie da zum Testen.
<NTQ> Ich hab ja so ein Optimus-System mit einer Nvidia Quadro K2000M. Das allein macht schon genug Probleme. Lustigerweise gingen bei USB-Live-Systemen immer drei Bildschirme. Nach einer Installation vom Stick dann nur noch VGA. Beim Anstöpseln des Displayports ist einfach alles eingefroren.
<NTQ> Ich teste später mal, wie es nun ist, wenn ich zu Hause bin.
<jokrebel> Ich hätte gerne, wenn ich im inaktiven VLC mit STRG+V einen Link öffne, dass das dann nur in relativ kleiner Größe gestartet wird. (Minimalste Breite und dann halt so hoch, dass keine schwarzen Balken bleiben). Leider springt das aber erst einmal immer auf (etwa) 2/3 Bildschirmgröße und ich muss das dann jedesmal erst wieder händisch klein ziehen. Jemand ne Idee dazu?
<DaVu> jokrebel: vielleicht http://superuser.com/questions/368743/how-to-prevent-vlc-from-automatically-resizing-its-window-according-to-viewed-co
<jokrebel> Hintergrund: Wenn ich was nebenher sehen will (und vielleicht hauptsächlich nur hören) brauche ich ein möglichst keines Bild um möglichst gut nebenher noch anderes auf dem selben Desktop zu tun. Wenn ich nur Film schauen will mach ich eh auf Vollbild.
<DaVu> bezieht sich zwar ein wenig auf Windows, aber ich habe gemerkt, dass man manches auch übernehmen kann. Hin und wieder sind die entsprechenden Dateien ähnlich, die man bearbeiten muss
<nagetier> unter KDE wäre es auch möglich..
<k1l> jokrebel: unity hat das tiling. also wenn du es in eine ecke ziehst dann wirds auf 1/4 des desktops gehalten
<DaVu> nagetier: was meinst du? Mein Link?
<DaVu> das wäre unter KDE möglich?
<DaVu> Ich habe jetzt selbst noch nicht geschaut
<DaVu> k1l: unity hat das unter 16.04 aber nur, wenn du das unity-tweak-tool nachinstallierst
<DaVu> zumindest war das bei mir so
<k1l> nee, iegentlich ist das standard
<DaVu> voher konnte ich nur die Bildschirmhälfte
<DaVu> Ich kannte das auch als Standard unter KDE
<DaVu> aber unter unity musste ich was nachinstallieren
<nagetier> DaVu, ich meine KDE kann an sich die Fenster gut in ihrem Verhalten konfigurieren
<DaVu> nagetier: ah, ok
<nagetier> DaVu, war nicht auf deinen Link bezogen
<DaVu> alles gut ;)
<nagetier> :)
<jokrebel> k1l: Da geht bei mir nur minimal linke oder rechte hälfte
<DaVu> jokrebel: wie ich schon sagte...das unity tweak tool hilft da
<DaVu> jokrebel: https://launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Tweak/
<jokrebel> DaVu: Der Link ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich im (wirklich sehr versteckten VLC-Unter-Unter-Menü) den Haken veränder, macht er es zwar nicht mehr auf ca. 2/3 groß. Aber er lässt es dann so klein wie der leere VLC-Player ist. Dann ist das Bild in einem 1cm großen schwarzen Steifen 1,5cm breit. Das ist dann doch etwas _zu_ klein
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> jokrebel: dann schau dir doch mal das tweak too al
<DaVu> an
<DaVu> jokrebel: siehe: http://imgur.com/lD5hdLa
<DaVu> Das ist der Reiter "Fenster einrasten"
<DaVu> unter "Arbeitsflächeneinstellungen"
<DaVu> jetzt habe ich mir beim rumspielen auch noch das VLC interface zerschossen :D
<jokrebel> danke soweit an alle
<DaVu> naja...wieder was gelernt :D
<hagbard_celine> hi. Ich habe das problem dass bei meiner tastatur die tasten wo eigentlich < liegt mit der taste wo ^ liegt vertauscht ist. Tastaturlayout ist auf deutsch eingestellt und alle anderen Zeichen funktionieren soweit einwandfrei. Hat einer eine Lösung für mich?
<hagbard_celine> das problem besteht aber nur bei meiner bluetooth lokitech tastatur. die tastatur direkt am notebook passt
<hagbard_celine> logitech
<k1l> ist die tastatur denn so gelabled?
<hagbard_celine> ja
<k1l> dann ist das ne hardware geschichte. könntest dir jetzt ein eigenes tastaturlayout basteln, was die tasten wieder  richtig vertauscht und das dann für die BT tastatur nutzen
<hagbard_celine> also typische deutsche tastatur unten links pfeil links und rechts und oben links dachsymbol und Grad symbol
<hagbard_celine> womit macht man das? xmodemap? tauscht mir dann aber auch meine notebooktastatur oder?
<k1l> ja das problem wird aber sein, dass die tastatur den keycode von der falschen taste sendet.
<hagbard_celine> ok. das macht sie wohl seit dem ich heute mal testweise kde installiert hatte. davor klappte es. vllt. hab ich beim deinstallieren zuviel entfernt 
<musca> hagbard_celine: heute ist Karls 27. Todestag
<akuusagi> hallo, kann ich bei ubuntu mate irgendwo das default audio ausgabegerät dauerhaft setzen?
<akuusagi> nach jeden reboot steht das auf hdmi und nciht mehr auf internes stereo
<nagetier> akuusagi, das sollte sich unter mate auch mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pavucontrol/ regeln lassen
<akuusagi> nagetier: danke, werde es mal testen
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> kann mir jmd. sagen, wo ich libutil.c32 finde in 14.04?
<nagetier> akuusagi, schau zuvor ob pulseaudio ebenfalls unter mate verwendet wird, bin mir nicht ganz sicher.. nachinstallieren würde ich nichts
<akuusagi> doch, pulse audio wird verwendet
<ring0> tojoko, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libutil.c32&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<nagetier> ok, dann wird es so zu regeln sein
<tojoko> danke rin!
<ring0> gerne. kannst da natürlich auch trusty für 14.04 wählen
<tojoko> ich find s net.
<ring0> tojoko, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=libutil.c32
<tojoko> sorry wenn ich mich bloed anstelle, aber /usr/share/live gibt's bei mir net.
<ring0> hast du eins der pakete von der rechten seite installiert?
<tojoko> ring0, sorry, aber woher soll ich das wissen. es laeuft hier halt etwas das sich ubuntu nennt. ^
<ring0> naja, dein system besteht aus vielen paketen. pakete haben als inhalt dateien. damit du eine bestimmte datei in deinem system hast, muss das entsprechende paket installiert sein
<ring0> wenn du also, wofür auch immer, die libutil.c32 haben möchtest, musst du eins der pakete installieren
<koegs> tojoko: vielleicht solltest du mal anders ansetzen und erklären was für ein Problem du eigentlich lösen möchtest
<tojoko> dann wird's aber möglicherweise off-topic. ich habe einen sardu boot stick der nicht bootet. und in https://bugs.launchpad.net/tuxboot/+bug/1190256 wurde vorgeschlagen, einfach jene besagte datei auf den stick zu kopieren. 
<koegs> hmhm, dann lad dir halt eins verlinkten debs und hol dir die datei da raus
<tojoko> koegs, danke für den tipp. hab noch 'n debian live system hier liegen. könnts damit nochmal probieren.
<koegs> oder einfach das deb vom ubuntu server laden... aber ich wiederhole mich :)
<tojoko> koegs, danke, ich probier das.
<ShiroNeko> hi, wie heisst das deutsche sprachpaket für brasero unter ubuntu 16.04?
<ShiroNeko> oder gibt es keins?
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-25
<manuela> Hallo,habe heute ein anderes problem,ich habe Xubuntu 16.4 frisch installiert,ich habe keinen Ton?Laut Terminal ist keine Soundkarte vorhanden.Kann ich da was machen?
<jokrebel> eine (andere) einbauen
<jokrebel> vielleicht ist sie ja einfach nur im BIOS deaktiviert?
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> gibt es für ubuntu auch eine "net-inst" version? also ähnlich wie bei debian meine ich
<janda> so dass man zur installation alles auf eine CD bekommt und den rest dann vom server nachinstalliert
<sdx23> janda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<janda> thx sdx23 
<bytecounter_> Hallo zusammen, ich sitz gerade mal auf dem Schlauch....
<bytecounter_> read -s -p "Enter Password: " pass
<bytecounter_> Produziert in der Ausgabe keine neue Zeile. Die folgende Ausgabe wird in die gleiche Zeile geschrieben. Wie kann ich nach der Eingabe eine neue Zeile erzwingen?
<LetoThe2nd> bytecounter_: vielleicht einfach ein "echo" hintennachschieben?
<stevieh> jetzt mal nicht so primitive Lösungen ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<LetoThe2nd> man könnte da natürlich auch sicher schnell ne dsl dafür schreiben, die dann in ne beliebig geschachtelte anzahl von interpretern packen...
<LetoThe2nd> wenn man schnell viel bloat will, einfach es6 mit babel transpilen und in node packen :)
<bytecounter_> Das mit dem echo funktioniert interessanterweise auch nicht. Es wird zweimal nach dem Passwort gefragt, dazwischen hab ich mal testweise ein 'echo "Hello"' gepackt. Das gibt er aber erst nach(!) dem zweiten read und alles in der gleichen Zeile aus
<LetoThe2nd> also bei mir tut 'read -s -p "Password: " pass; echo' ohne weiteres.
<bytecounter_> Ja, ich hab den Fehler...manchmal ist man einfach nur dämlich..ich hab das in einer Funktion die die Rückgabe in eine Variable liest...
<bytecounter_> Das soll natürlich nicht Rückgabe sondern Ausgabe heißen
<bytecounter_> Nu löppts..mit eval
<bytecounter_> Trotzdem danke!
<DaVu> Tag zusammen
<Fuchs> Nacht allein
<DaVu> Ich habe hier eine Windows 10 iso auf CD gebrannt, die auf meinem Desktop nicht booten möchte (auf meinem Laptop bottet sie...sie ist also in Ordnung). Kann ich auf irgendeine Weise eine Partition auf der Desktop hdd erstellen und Grub dazu bringen zu versuchen von dort zu starten?
<DaVu> Platz genug hätte ich noch auf der HDD. Da sind noch 250GB ungenutzt
<Fuchs> fuer das booten ab optischen Medien ist eigentlich nicht GRUB zustaendig, sondern das BIOS
<ppq> DaVu, mit ubuntu isos geht das aus grub heraus, mit windows allerdings nicht. bzw wenn, dann nicht mit der nackten .iso.
<DaVu> Fuchs: ich weiß
<DaVu> ppq: und wenn ich beispielsweise mit dd das ISO auf die Partition schreiben würde?
<DaVu> Dann wäre es keine nackte ISO mehr, oder verstehe ich das falsch?
<DaVu> Ich habe die ISO noch als Datei hier vorliegen, Fuchs. Von daher möchte ich kein optischen Medium booten
<Fuchs> es wuerde mich erstaunen, wenn das geht
<DaVu> mich auch :D
<DaVu> daher dachte ich, ich frage hier mal ;)
<Fuchs> chainloader vielleicht, aber auch da eher nein
<DaVu> hätte ja sein können, dass das schon mal jemand gemacht hat
<ppq> DaVu, nein, das geht mit windows nicht.
<DaVu> Ich frage mich ohnehin, warum die CD nicht bootet, aber das könnt und werdet ihr mir hier nicht beantworten, da OT
<DaVu> ppq: ok, danke
<ppq> DaVu, mach einfach einen windows usb-boot-stick fertig, da gibt es programme.
<LupusE_> DaVu: ich empfehle den weg ueber PXE boot. da findest du eine ganze menge anleitungen. brauchst aber ein 2. system, wleches PXE zur verfuegung stellt.
<DaVu> ppq: habe ich alles schon versucht. Ich habe sogar win10 in einer VM und habe dann mit Rufus den Stick geschrieben...der bootet auch nicht. komme ich noch nichtmal zum Win10 splash
<nagetier> ppq: war das nicht auch mit dd möglich?
<ppq> DaVu, das klingt dann aber nach einem problem mit dem rechner
<DaVu> LupusE: da muss ich mich erstmal einlesen
<DaVu> ppq: ein Ubuntu iso konnte ich ohne probleme von USB booten
<ppq> DaVu, hast du uefi, fastboot, ultrafastboot, secureboot und wie das ganze zeugs auch heißt mal deaktiviert?
<DaVu> ppq: ich habe im BIOS geschaut und nichts dergleichen gefunden. Es ist ein ziemlich altes Board (Gigabyte Ga p35 DS4)
<DaVu> vielleicht liegt es auch daran
<DaVu> Das Board ist schon fast 10 Jahre alt
<ppq> achso, dann ist das hinfällig. ja, es kann gut sein, dass windows 10 diese alte hardware nicht mehr unterstützt.
<ppq> installier mal win7 und probier ein upgrade
<DaVu> ja, das wäre die letzte Option
<DaVu> Aber ich denke, dann werde ich wohl eher nächsten Monat mal versuchen was neueres zu bekommen ;)
<DaVu> ein Board kostet ja nicht mehr die Welt
<DaVu> und ein Spielerechner ist es auch nciht
<ppq> wenn du hardware kaufberatung willst, gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<DaVu> jaja, schon klar ;)
<DaVu> ist ohnehin schon ein wenig OT hier alles....danke aber!!
<DerUser123> Hallo, habe problem per WLAn ins Internet mit meinen Laptop zu kommen
<DerUser123> tHINKPAD T420
<stevieh> ein T420 ist eigentlich unkritisch. 
<stevieh> also in die syslog schauen, was er so sagt
<DerUser123> wie gucke ich in den syslog?
<_moep_> less /var/log/syslog
<DerUser123> Ich habe jetzt eine Verbindung. 
<DerUser123> Die ist aber sehr sehr langsam!
<DerUser123> Was kann ich machen um das Wlan zum rennen zu bringen?
<stevieh> ins syslog schauen
<stevieh> schauen, wo es dran hängt, d.h. in die Verbindungsinformationen schauen, wie die Bandbreite ist, dann gegen ein lokales Gerät testen, dann gegen das Internet testen, dann schlüsse draus ziehen.
<Jannick2016> Hallo, meine WLAN-Verbindung ist sehr langsam oder funktioniert garnicht am Laptop!
<stevieh> aha
<Jannick2016> Was kann ich da tun?
<nagetier> Jannick2016: du solltest mehr Angaben herausgeben, verwendete Hardware, Logs und seit wann das Problem besteht wäre wichtig
<anon_>  /join #anonops 
<hamster> hab ne Frage zu Tor-Tails geht das hier?
<jokrebel> wenn es ubuntu-spezifisch ist ...ooO( keine genaue Ahnung was Tor-Tails sein soll)
<BulPepso> ich würde gerne eine Windows Festplatte in mein SYstem einbinden, leider  sagt mir mein System nur das Die Platte ein Read Only FileSYstem hätte. mit chown komme ich nicht weiter .
<BulPepso> was kann ich noch tuen ?
<_moep_> welches FS
<BulPepso> die Externe Windows Festplatte
<_moep_> welches FS
<BulPepso> Sorry HPFS/NTFSTexFat steht da
<_moep_> *grübel* sollte eigentlich gehen - aber das letzte was ich hatte war NTFS - glaub ich
<BulPepso> Also das ist jetzt die ausgabe von Fdisk ...
<k1l_> BulPepso: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" ins terminal und die ausgabe url bitte hier her
<_moep_> bekommst du noch ne andere fehlermeldung
<k1l_> im einfachsten fall wurde die halt einfach nicht sauber ausgeworfen beim letzten windows und jetzt meckert der wegen unsauberem FS
<BulPepso> die Ausgabe URL ist http://termbin.com/3899
<_moep_> k1l_: also ich mach immer umount -l (für lazy) beim umount
<k1l_> _moep_: dafür müsste es ja schon unmounten und nicht einfach nur abziehen :)
<BulPepso> Ich meine unter windows würde die Platte normal laufen, hab es aber jetzt heute nicht getestet
<k1l_> BulPepso: welches OS ist das genau?
<BulPepso> Ubuntu 14.04 Server
<k1l_> [  392.315540] NTFS-fs error (device sda1): load_system_files(): $LogFile is not clean.  Mounting read-only.  Mount in Windows.
<BulPepso> ja habe ich auch gerade erst gesehen...
<k1l_> also am einfachste wäre kurz bei nem win anstecken. oder halt bei ubuntu mit ntfsfix rangehen.
<_moep_> also ich wprde jetzt fsck drüber laufen lassen
<BulPepso> Moep_ ich kenne den Befehl fsck jetzt nicht genau hast du evtl Parameter für mich ?
<k1l_> sprich "ntfsfix /dev/sda1"
<BulPepso> danke
<BulPepso> Toll NTFSFIX gibt es nicht auf dem System:-(
<_moep_> dann installier es
<k1l_> dann musst du die nfts tools installieren
<BulPepso> ich guck mal....
<k1l_> oder es ist halt kein ubuntu
<k1l_> sprich ntfs-3g installieren
<uniCAT> hi, welches Programm erledigt druckerverwaltung unter xubuntu ?
<_moep_> uniCAT: cups
<stareye> macht kein cups
<stareye> ??
<_moep_> kann so ziemlich jeden drucker - bei manchen muss man ggf noch was nachinstallieren
<k1l_> BulPepso: aber kann sein, dass da fehler übrigbleiben die man auf einem nicht-windows nicht reparieren kann weil ntfs microsoft closed kram ist.
<uniCAT> _moep_, stareye  was ist mit system-config-printer???
<stareye> uniCAT: ich glaub das ist nur tool zum einrichten
<uniCAT> ok..
<stareye> läuft als dienst ich hab den port vergessen localhost:????
<uniCAT> verstanden
<stareye> uniCAT: 631
<stareye> unter bsd haben die rechner eingefroren sobald die vom usb ohne umount abgesteckt haben
<BulPepso> Also NTFSFIX sagt das NTFS defekt wäre... Na dan hab ich whl was vor der Brust ....
<stareye> BulPepso: auf windows den os reparieren lassen
<stareye> die festplatte
<BulPepso> ist wohl am einfachsten ...
<stareye> hast du windows rechner?
<BulPepso> Ja habe ich. Danke ich bin dan erstmal weg. Und werde meine Festplatte reparieren lassen :)
<stareye> windows schlägt automtisch vor wenn datei system defekt ist
<dirk_> kennt jemand einen guten terminkalender zum eintragen von terminen usw.?
<DaVu> lightning plugin unter thunderbird
<DaVu> kann dann auch google kalender
<stevieh> lightning mit sogo als backend...
<DaVu> sogo kenne ich noch nicht... /me google
<jokrebel> dirk_: Kommt halt ein bisschen auf die Ansprüche an - Evolution kann das auch oder schau auch mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kalender/
<jokrebel> ich persönlich nutze allerdings auch Thunderbird mit Enlightning und einem Google-kalender
<jokrebel> -En
<stevieh> meine letzten Erfahrungen mit evo und google waren grauslig
<jokrebel> dito
<jokrebel> also mit Evolution
<jokrebel> Googlekalender tut was es soll. Gäb Verbesserungspotetial - und auch das "Gatenkrake" ist ein Argument... aber tut fr mich was es soll
<jokrebel> Datenkrake
<stevieh> wie gesagt, probier mal sogo. Geht für die ganze Familie und für diverse Freunde auf meinem Heimserverlein
<DaVu> Das sieht aber auch ziemlich komplex aus, stevieh
<DaVu> ;)
<stevieh> ahwo
<DaVu> und das aus dem Wiki liest sich auch nicht vertrauenswürdig ;) "Dieser Artikel wurde archiviert, da er - oder Teile daraus - nur noch unter einer älteren Ubuntu-Version nutzbar ist. "
<DaVu> aber wenn es bei dir noch gut läuft
<jokrebel> ...sagt das nix *duck*
<stevieh> du installierst das auch nicht nach der ubuntu wiki seite sondern nach der SOGo dokumentation
<stevieh> und LDAP muss man sich dafür auch nicht antun
<stevieh> aber jetzt sag mir mal einer, warum mein samba seit drei Tagen nicht mehr läuft...
<stevieh> und wo seh ich, warum?
<stevieh> hehe, hab ich grad sogo gelobt? Die bringen mein Samba durcheinander
<dirk_> lol
<stevieh> na, mal guggen, wo ich da treten kann.
<dirk_> danke für die tips, ciao.
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16692890/
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16692915/
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16692933/
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16692937/
<stevieh> warum?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Warum Du das alles pastest? ;-)
<stevieh> eigentlich ist doch 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3 das neueste. Warum wird das nicht installiert?
<k1l_> stevieh: apt-cache policy paket
<stevieh> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16692991/
<k1l_> Candidate: 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.3
<k1l_> das sollte der eigentlich installieren
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16693021/
<DaVu> was isn security ubuntu für ne ppa?
<k1l_> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l_> DaVu: das ist kein ppa. das ist das security repo von ubuntu
<DaVu> ah, ok
<DaVu> immer wenn ich zurückgehaltene Pakete habe, habe ich ein dist-upgrade gemacht. Keine Ahnung ob das sinnvoll ist
<stevieh> k1l_: auch lustig: apt full-upgrade The following packages have been kept back:  python-samba samba-dsdb-modules
<stevieh> aber apt-get upgrade meldet auch samba-libs auch danach immer noch
<stevieh> und dist-upgrade hat nur python-samba samba-dsdb-modules zurückgehalten.
<DaVu> hmmm
<k1l_> stevieh: hmm.
<k1l_> hattest du da was gepinnt?
<k1l_> weil die samba updates gabs ja vor paar wochen schon, mit dem badlock oder so
<sash_> 4.3.9 ist aber afaik aktuell
<k1l_> jo, das kam ja eben als cve update.
<k1l_> (kein zeitliches eben)
<stevieh> das pinning steht doch auch irgendwo unter /etc/apt
<stevieh> und nu?
<stevieh> boah, das zieht einen Rattenschwanz mit sich
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16694053/
<stevieh> wie ist denn das zu lesen?
<k1l_> stevieh: ah. das kann natürlich sein. dass die in ihrem repo ein paket shippen was selber eine falsche version hat (eine höhere version) und damit die anderen pakete auf die niedrigeren versionen hält.
<stevieh> die 2: davor klingt nicht gut
<k1l_> das ist aber deren naming, iirc
<stevieh> interessanterweise hab ich das paket eben rausgeworfen und es wurde nix vom sogo mit ins grab genommen. d.h. ich könnte das mal explizit installieren 
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16694170/
<stevieh> und wie ist das zu verstehen?
<k1l_> schmeisst apt-get install -f was aus?
<stevieh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<stevieh> sonst stille im Wald
<k1l_> apt-get install samba-libs
<stevieh> samba-libs is already the newest version
<k1l_> circlejerk?
<stevieh> wus?
<k1l_> teufelskreis
<k1l_> und was schmeisst apt upgrade aus?
<stevieh> nö, eigentlich sagt dpkg ja, samba-libs sind installiert
<stevieh> The following packages have been kept back:
<stevieh>   libldb1
<stevieh> und das ist ja auch gut so, weil das die doofe version von inverse ist
<raytec> Hallo
<k1l_> stevieh: pinn mal die libldb1 auf die letzte orginal ubuntu version
<k1l_> dann sollte der nicht mehr meckern
<k1l_> stevieh: das ist sicher das problem, dass paket a2 von dem anderen repo paket b2 will aber das installierte paket b will das es a bleibt.
<stevieh> k1l_: aber woran erkenne ich, wer was will?
<k1l_> apt upgrade will ja das libldb1 erhöhen. und das war doch das was die anderen pakete zieht
<stevieh> versteh ich nich
<k1l_> apt-cache showpkg libldb1
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16694380/
<stevieh> und was muss ich da in die /etc/apt/preferences.d/foo eintragen?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning/#Pinning-per-Version
<k1l_> und als prio dann <500 dann wird das orginal ubuntu repo mit 500 ja bevorzugt
<stevieh> ich habs nach ursprung gemacht
<k1l_> oder so
<stevieh> dann wird das security repo genommen. 
<stevieh> jetzt hab ich bei upgrade zwar ne 0 meldung, aber das mit dem python samba ändert sich nicht
<stevieh> ah, doch.
<stevieh> mann, was für ne Geburt.
<stevieh> das hatte ich schon mal vor diversen jahren, dass die dich auf die falsch fährte locken. 
<stevieh> da ist noch ein paket hinter dem libldb1 gewesen, nämlich python-libldb, das sah ich aber erst nach dem pinnen... vorher hat er immer einen stock höher gemeckert
<stevieh> vielen Dank fürs Händchenhalten k1l_!
<k1l_> np
<tojoko> kann mir einer sagen, warum c meckert, wenn ich eine zählvariable als char statt als int definiere?
<tojoko> ah, got it.
<ppq> na, was wars?
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-26
<manuela> Hallo,ich habe laut Terminal keine soundkarte und alsamixer findet er auch nicht?
<manuela> was kann ich machen?
<dreamon_> manuela, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/
<manuela> Danke,nur leider bringt das nicht,habe das ganze schon ausprobiert.
<Ryleno> Guten morgen ihr Lieben. Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu egal welche version hab von 14.04-16.04 getestet und zwar friert alles ein ungefähr nach einer stunde auf meinem notebook. Notebook ist das "Acer Aspire ES1-512-C5LV"
<stevieh1> auch ein wechsel in die Konsole geht nicht mehr? Ist das Gerät von aussen per Netzwerk erreichbar?
<Ryleno> also regiert gar nicht mehr aus netzwerk hab ich noch nicht getestet
<Ryleno> Hab aber auch das selbe Problem mit meinem PC mit einem asus mainborad und amd cpu und grafikkarte... 
<stevieh1> das würde mich wundern...
<Ryleno> nur auf meinem Medion Notebook läuft ubuntu einwandfrei... da hab ich eben immer per upgrade die nächste ubuntu version geuppt ...
<stevieh1> also, auf jeden Fall mal nen ssh-server einrichten und schauen, ob du auch vom Netzwerk aus nicht rankommst...
<stevieh1> was ist denn für ne Grafik in dem Acer drin?
<Ryleno> CPU: Intel Celeron quad core Processor N2940 mit intel hd Graphics
<stevieh1> wie gesagt, mal schauen, ob du von aussen dran kommst, wundert mich schon, dass Ctrl-Alt-Fn nicht geht.
<stevieh1> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/ <- und das mal lesen und probieren
<Ryleno> ok ich schaue gleich mal da das medion funktioniert ob ich über ssh dran komme kann ich eventuell irgendwelche logs oder so auf pastebin hochladen für euch ?
<stevieh1> k.a. erstmal selbst im syslog schauen und im xserver log und in der .xsession-errors
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Ryleno> ok hab mir die "logs" mal angeschaut nirgends sind Fehler vorhanden...
<stevieh1> geht ssh access?
<Ryleno> noch ist nichts abgestürzt das passiert meistens bei wiedergabe von amazon prime oder youtube auf google-chrome oder beim nichts tun... solang ich ja aktiv bin passiert nichts
<stevieh1> wie gesagt, sysrq oder ssh und dann schauen.
<Ryleno> werde ich tun und dann wieder bescheid geben ...
<janda> guten morgen
<DaVu> moin
<akuusagi> hallo, bis google und owncloud ihre keys mal update, kann ich irgendwo einstellen das apt die meldung nicht anzeigt "Signature by key F9EA4996747310AE79474F44977C43A8BA684223 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)"
<dreamon> Gibt es eigentlich ein Linux Programm zum Recovern eines defekten Ext4 Dateisystems(Journal ist defekt)? fsck hat ziemlich viele Meldungen gebracht .. /home war komplett weg.
<jokrebel> fsck half nicht?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ext4 war nicht mehr zugreifbar. Nach fsck und gefühlten 1million Fehlermeldungen mit Reparatur war außer /home ziemlich viel wieder da. (nur eine Partition)
<dreamon> Gerade Home wäre interessant gewesen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ich meine ein fsck mit Parameter "force" von einer Live-CD aus
<dreamon> Ich hab ein Windows tool zur Wiederherstellung. Das hat /home zurückgeholt(größtenteils). gibts sowas für Linux auch?
<jokrebel> ohje
<musca> tar
<stareye> kein backup
<stareye> ??
<dreamon> In dem fall kein Backup.
<dreamon> Aber wie gesagt es geht mir ehr ums Prinzip ob es ein Rettungstool für ext4 gibt.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich habs von einer Livecd ausgeführt. Ob mit force weiß ich nicht mehr.
<stevieh> das rettungstool für ext4 ist fsck
<dreamon> extundelete, magicrescue .. taugt nix?
<stevieh> photorec... klar, alles zweckbezogen und kann helfen.
<dreamon> irecover unter Windows konnte mir den "ganzen" /home Baum wiederherstellen.. Dachte sowas gibts vielleicht auch für Linux..
<stevieh> klar, kann fsck auch, wenns halt nich völlig am Arsch ist.
<dreamon> stevieh, Wurden unendliche viele Inode Meldungen angezeigt. Aber wie gesagt /home war danach weg.
<stevieh> tja, wars wohl zu kaputt zum retten.
<jokrebel> wie kommt man auf die Idee, dass Windowstools ein Linux gut reparieren?
<stevieh> wer sagt das?
<dreamon> Daher meine Frage nach einem Recover Programm ^
<stevieh> na, du hast ja jetzt die antworten
<dreamon> stevieh, Antwort nicht. Aber das es außer fsck nichts gibt hab ich verstanden.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das ist Offtopic. (Aber es hat funktioniert.)
<stevieh> nein, du hast ne Antwort. Dass deine Daten am Arsch sind ist ein anderes Thema ;-)
<dreamon> stevieh, ?? Ich habe die Daten mit dem Windowsprogramm zurück geholt. Meine Frage war ob es zum Recovern was unter Linux gibt.
<stevieh> alter. Denk nach.
<dreamon> stevieh, ?
<Yoshimo> wenn ich trotz nomodeset bei meiner NVIDIA Karte statt Login einen schwarzen Bildschirm bekomme, was könnte ich tun? Nvidia Bugreport ist mal hier https://pastee.org/c9app
<tuor> Hi, ich habe ein raspberry pi an meinen latop per lan kabel angeschlossen. Mein laptop ist per WLAN im Internet. Wie kann ich dem Raspberry das Internet weiterreichen? (routen)
<sdx23> tuor: der Netzwerkmanager kann das mittlerweile graphisch. "Internetverbindungsfreigabe" oder so.
<tuor> sdx23, hmm ok. Ich finde keine solche option... :(
<nagetier> tuor: welche Ubuntu-Version hast du denn installiert?
<tuor> ubuntu 16.04
<tuor> (unity)
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe/
<tuor> ok thx, les ich mal.
<sdx23> beachte den fuer dich interessanten Abschnitt, der Rest ist vllt. etwas aufwaendig.
<tuor> Ich habs jetzt erst mal anders gelöst, aber danke.
<bk__ubuntu_new_u> ich habe mal eine frage wie kann ich lxc container mit dem Internet verbinden um updates zu machen oder was runter zu laden??
<bk__ubuntu_new_u> ich habe mal eine frage wie kann ich lxc container mit dem Internet verbinden um updates zu machen oder was runter zu laden??
<jokrebel> was genau ist damit gemeint? Und was klappt nicht?
<dreamon> Was meint Ihr dazu → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16710688/ → dieses CPU Zeug bekomme ich öfters. Auch USB3.0 macht streß. USB2.0 geht
<dreamon> 14.04.4
<photobix> Guten Abend, kann jemand nachvollziehen, dass der Klick auf Links im Thunderbird nur ein leeren Tab im Chrome offnet, anstatt den Inhalt hinter dem Link?
<photobix> Ich nutze ein quasi frisches 16.04 und die aktuellste Chrome Version, per ppa von google eingebunden
<Yoshimo> wenn ich trotz nomodeset bei meiner NVIDIA Karte statt Login einen schwarzen Bildschirm bekomme, was könnte ich tun? Nvidia Bugreport ist mal hier https://pastee.org/c9app
<DaVu> Yoshimo: sehe ich das richtig. ist das eine GTX 980?
<Yoshimo> jepp ist es
<DaVu> ok und dein PC bootet mit der Karte gar nicht vernünftig?
<DaVu> sorry, bin zu spät dazu gekommen
<DaVu> von daher tut es mir leid, wenn du dich wiederholen musst
<Yoshimo> mehr oder weniger, anfangs konnte man mit der Karte sowohl mit NVIDIA als auch mit NouveauTreiber spielen. Dann hab ich irgendwo was vermurkst und seitdem funktioniert es mit keinem der beiden vernünftig. Ich kann zwar auf der textbasierten Konsole mich anmelden, aber grafischer Login erscheint nicht mehr.
<Yoshimo> ich versuch das Problem seit Wochen zu lösen insofern wiederhole ich mich zwangsweise in der Hoffnung jemand hat die Lösung ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-27
<LupusE> moin
<janda> guten morgen
<Lutzer827> hi zusammen
<jokrebel> mahlzeit
<Lutzer827> jemand hier der sich sehr gut mit PC Hardware auskennt - speziell mit Netzteilen?
<ppq> Lutzer827, jo, komm gern mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> Das passt eher nicht hier in diesen Kanal. Oder hat es was mit Ubuntu zu tun? 
<Lutzer827> Naja ich hab Ubuntu installiert aber eigentlich hat es nicht direkt damit zu tun :D
<Lutzer827> kannst du mir einen Channel empfehlen?
<ppq> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> genau der
<Lutzer827> okay danke - ich frag da mal
<Lutzer827> :)
<editor> guten Tag zusammen
<jokrebel> Nabend
<editor> darf ich hier auch was zu ubuntu-mate fragen?
<jokrebel> ich denke schon
<editor> ok
<editor> also ich ordne meine Desktopsymbole mit "Anordnung fixieren", funktioniert bestens
<editor> starte ich den Rechner neu, sind die wieder verschoben
<editor> woran liegt das, bzw. was muss ich machen damit das nicht mehr auftritt?
<editor> ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen das ich Anfänger bin
<kltrg> Ich habe keinerlei Soundausgabe an einem Rechner, der usprünglich Ubuntu Server war und den jetzt mit einer Desktopumgebung nachgerüstet habe. Wie kann ich Audio aktivieren?
<jokrebel> editor: Da ich kein Mate nutze, werd ich jetzt da wohl auch weniger helfen können. Aber es sind ja weit über hundert andere online.
<jokrebel> editor: Aber so ganz allgemein findet man im Ubuntuusers-Wiki häufig hilfreiches: schau mal zB. ob Du nicht vielleicht hier schon die Lösung findest: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE_Desktop_anpassen/
<editor> trotzdem schonmal danke für die freundliche "Aufnahme" jokrebel
<jokrebel> kltrg: wie hast Du was nachgerüstet?
<kltrg> jokrebel, Gnome installiert.
<jokrebel> "wie"
<kltrg> jokrebel, per apt-get
<jokrebel> *seufz* und der komplette Befehl?
<kltrg> jokrebel, Das war in mehreren Wochen und mehreren Befehlen. Worauf möchtest Du hinaus? Gibts ein Paket, von dem ich nachschauen soll obs da ist?
<jokrebel> kltrg: Die meisten Desktops haben unter Ubuntu ein Meta-Paket um alles zu installieren, was nötig ist.
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metapakete/ kltrg
<jokrebel> kltrg: Jag mal ein "apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop" hinterher
<kltrg> jokrebel, Ich würde stattdessen "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback" ausführen. Ich benutze nämlich Flashback. Ok?
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was flashback ist
<jokrebel> und ob Dir das dann alles mitzieht was Du brauchst kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten. ubuntu-gnome-desktop würde vermutlich...
<kltrg> jokrebel, Es hatte sich irgendwas ineinander verkeilt. Ein Reboot hat für Sound gesorgt. Danke.
<Yoshimo> wenn ich trotz nomodeset bei meiner NVIDIA Karte statt Login einen schwarzen Bildschirm bekomme, was könnte ich tun? Nvidia Bugreport ist mal hier https://pastee.org/c9app , reinstallieren mag ich nicht wirklich, bin also für Vorschläge dankbar
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Schon mal in nen älteren Kernel gebootet?
<Yoshimo> ich glaub die sind beim Aktualisieren auf 16.04 alle über den Jordan gegangen, ich guck gleich mal
<jokrebel> war es vorher ein 15.10 oder 14.04?
<Yoshimo> 15.10
<jokrebel> ggf. einen älteren NVidia-Treiber nehmen oder gar den Noveau
<jokrebel> aber ich steh mit NVidia auch ein bisschen auf Kriegsfuß und bin immer heilfroh, wenns dann irgendwann/irgendwie™ doch läuft.
<Yoshimo> tja NVIDIA war ja mein Versuch das Problem zu beheben, denn mit Nouveau gab es Beschwerden von Spielen dass kein OpenGL zur Verfügung stünde
<Yoshimo> wurde nich wirklich besser
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Und Du nimmst sicher den selben Treiber den Du auch bei 15.10 (erfolgreich?) betrieben hattest?
<jokrebel> oder vielleicht doch ne Generation neuer?
<Yoshimo> ich hatte mit 15:10 schon das Problem und hatte gehofft es wird sich mit dem Update das ich eh durchgeführt hätte eventuell bessern. Ich schau mal eben bei den Paketlisten
<Yoshimo> wily hatte 352 und xenial hat 361
<jokrebel> dann versuch es doch mal mit dem 352er welche vermutlich in xenial auch vorhanden ist
<Yoshimo> erstmal nen Firefox Problem untersuchen und einen passenden Report schreiben, dauert nochn wenig
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-28
<Lembert> Hallo, gibt es für Ubuntu ein Programm mit dem man eine größere Anzahl von Proxies automatisiert auf die Funktionsfähigkeit überprüfen kann?
<Nachtschatten> Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 16.04
<Nachtschatten> Ich bräuchte Support
<Nachtschatten> Der Firefox funktioniert nach dem Bereitschaftmodus nicht richtig
<Yoshimo> jokrebel: also was mein Grafikproblem von gestern anbelangt 352 installieren ändert nix. 4.4.0-21 ist der einzige Kernel den 16.04 noch hat auf meiner Installation.
<FredFeuerstein> hallo, ich habe zwei netzwerke eth0: 10.10.1.0/24 und wlan0: 10.142.1.0/28. wlan0 fungiert als AP und alles ist soweit auch fein. NAT klappt ebenfalls. ich möchte aber nun per iptables traffic von 10.142.1.0/28 nach 10.10.1.0/24 unterbinden. also wlan clients sollen nicht auf das LAN dürfen
<FredFeuerstein> kann mir da jemand eventuell ein beispiel geben?
<frostschutz> FredFeuerstein, hast du ausprobiert ob das im moment überhaupt funktioniert? kannst du mehr zum netzwerksetup sagen, hast du die beiden auf eine bridge gelegt?
<FredFeuerstein> frostschutz: ich habe zwei interfaces, wlan0 und eth0 mit den beiden angegebenen IPs. WLAN Clients kommen problemlos ins internet. Was auch gewünscht ist, ABER sie kommen auch ins interne lan was nicht gehen soll
<FredFeuerstein> hier mal das aktuell regelwerk
<FredFeuerstein> 
<FredFeuerstein> http://pastebin.com/qgAspTxh
<FredFeuerstein> was ich hatte, aber kein effekt zeigte: iptables -A FORWARD -s 10.142.1.0/28 -d 10.1.1.0/24 -j DROP
<FredFeuerstein> zugriffe von 10.142.0.1 auf 10.1.1.0/24 klappten trotzdem
<frostschutz> FredFeuerstein, mit etwas glück reicht iptables --policy FORWARD DROP
<FredFeuerstein> ich werds mal eben testen, da die regeln den reboot noch nicht überleben kann ich mich auch nicht ausperren =)
<FredFeuerstein> frostschutz: das zeigt leider keine effekt, traffic geht noch immer durch
<frostschutz> FredFeuerstein, hmm, ich merk schon ich bin nicht mehr fit mit iptables :)
<frostschutz> FredFeuerstein, und wenn du deine drop regel von oben mit -I statt -A und zweimal (mit vertauschten -s -d) hinzufügst? 
<FredFeuerstein> frostschutz: genau das war mein denkfehler, iptables -I FORWARD -s 10.142.1.0/28 -d 10.1.1.0/24 -j DROP macht was es soll
<FredFeuerstein> dank lokalem DNS brauch ich auch keine extra Regel für DNS in mein lan =)
<frostschutz> FredFeuerstein, ok dann musst du einfach auf die reihenfolge deiner regeln achten... das accept for established,related kann die erste regel sein, das drop zeug erst danach... und das akzeptieren neuer verbindungen nach aussen als letzte 
<strings-player> Servus
<dreamon> Wenn ein neues Notebook (Acer E15-573G) Ubuntu CD/USB-Stick nicht bootet und hängen bleibt, nach dem Logo. (F6 Optionen auch schon alles versucht) Gibts dann noch eine Möglichkeit?
<nagetier> dreamon: bootet der stick auf anderen systemen?
<dreamon> nagetier, Ja Problemlos
<nagetier> dreamon: wird da uefi genutzt?
<dreamon> Ich hab auf Legacy umstellt.
<nagetier> der willst du es nutzen?
<nagetier> ah, ok
<nagetier> dreamon: RAM ist geprüft worden?
<dreamon> Ich brauche Windows darauf nicht. Uefi ist mir unwichtig
<dreamon> nagetier, Da es ein ganz neuer Rechner ist, hab ich mir die Mühe noch nicht gemacht. Kann ich aber gerne machen
<nagetier> dreamon: und boote mal mit Systemmeldungen, oder kannst du dir diese anzeigen lassen und schauen wo es abbricht?
<nagetier> dreamon: gerade dann sollte man es machen
<nagetier> oder sollte es IMO einer der ersten Ausführungen sein
<nagetier> mache ich IMMER :)
<dreamon> nagetier, Wir boote Ich live-USB mit Systemmeldungen?
<nagetier> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Optionen-fuer-Bootmeldungen
<dreamon> nagetier, Wie lang läßt du den memory-check laufen?
<nagetier> dreamon: was für eine ISO verwendest du denn? Ich würde die minimal, textonly Installation in Betracht ziehen
<nagetier> dreamon: eigentlich reicht ein vollständiger Durchlauf
<dreamon> nagetier, Ich wollte vorher mal testen wie das System mit Ubuntu klarkommt. Daher der livestick. Wenn es sauber läuft wollte ich SSD reinbauen. Aber das Gerät ist so mies gemacht man muß es komplett zerlegen um an die HDD ranzukommen. 
<nagetier> dreamon: ich finde, man kann das nur eingeschränkt live testen, dort sind "Treiber" und andere Pakete veraltet
<dreamon> nagetier, Ich bekomme gar kein Ubuntu ans laufen, weder 12.04,14.04,16.04 alle verhalten sich identisch
<nagetier> dreamon: würde minimal installieren und mir dabei die geplante, oder eine kleine Oberfläche mitinstallieren.. das geht eigentlich recht fix (wenn die Internetanbindung zügig ist)
<nanoNet> und die neuste version 
<dreamon> Memcheck ist bei 22%
<nagetier> dreamon: uff, ok :/
<dreamon> nagetier, Ich nehme an das Pass 24% für den einen ganzen Druchlauf steht?
<nagetier> dreamon: verwendest du https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD , werden direkt alle Pakete aktuell geladen und installiert.. das KÖNNTE helfen
<dreamon> 8GB ram
<nagetier> dreamon: ich meine ja, der andere Wert erreicht halt zuvor mehrmals 100% und fängt einen neuen Durchlauf an
<dreamon> Wie gesagt installieren würde ich es nur Ungern, weil ich das Gerät dann schon von vorneherein zerlegen müßte. Um nicht dieses vorinstallierte Windows zu killen. 
<nanoNet> installier linux doch auf einer externen hd oder usb stick
<nanoNet> so musst du den acer nicht zerlegen 
<dreamon> So nun hab ich mit Systemmeldungen: er hängt bei 0000:00:14.0: cant find irq for pci int a: probably buggy MP table
<nagetier> dreamon: das BIOS ist aktuell?
<dreamon> Bios Version V1.25 (auf der Kiste) - Mal schauen obs ein neueres zum Download gibt
<dreamon> Ich hab schon mal einen Acer mit einem Biosupdate zerlegt. ( beim Flashe sagt er checksum failed und hing. ) Habs eingeschickt. Mainboard muß ersetzt werden. Schrott
<dreamon> 1.37 ist die neueste Version. Aber um das Aufzuspielen muß ich wohl Windows installieren und beten das es nicht in die Hose geht
<dasjoe> Gibt's keine bootbaren Datenträger für das Update und auch keine DOS-Version?
<dasjoe> dreamon: was heißt "nach dem Logo"?
<nagetier> dreamon: du hast keine Option im alten BIOS selber das zu flashen.. über ein OS ist das immer.. schade
<dreamon> How to update the BIOS: Click "ZRT_137.exe" under Winodows mode
<nanoNet> das geht doch ohne Windows ein uefi updaten zu können 
<nagetier> nicht immer :/
<nanoNet> bei meinem ging das
<nanoNet> das uefi file auf den stick
<dreamon> Hier gibts keine Flash Option in Bios.
<nanoNet> pc hochfahren und um uefi den stick an geben 
<dasjoe> dreamon: die ZRT_137.exe sieht nach einer unter DOS lauffähigen Datei aus. FreeDOS und ab dafür ;) Aber erstmal: was heißt es hängt nach dem Logo?
<dreamon> dasjoe, Es kommt diese Kleine Logo beim starten von ubuntu.. wo man ESC drückt und dann die Sprache wählen kann usw. das geht normal und dann wenn ich starten wähle, dann hängt fest. 
<nagetier> dasjoe: "er hängt bei 0000:00:14.0: cant find irq for pci int a: probably buggy MP table" .. hört sich an als ließe es sich durch ein Update lösen
<dreamon> Er hängt bei 0000:00:14.0: cant find irq for pci int a: probably buggy MP table
<dasjoe> Hmhmm, laut Internet™ hilft ein Downgrade auf 1.15.
<nagetier> dreamon: du könntest auch mal "acpi=noirq" für die Installation versuchen
<nagetier> dreamon: oder mit Mitteln, die dir GRUB für die Installation anbietet.. aber die hast schon durch, oder?
<nagetier> aber eigentlich ist das alles nur umschiffen, das will man nicht, insbesondere nicht, wenn es sich durch ein anderes BIOS lösen lässt
<dreamon> nagetier, Ja hab ich alle schon gesetzt
<dreamon> nagetier, Mit acpi=noirq kommt keine Fehlermeldung aber er hängt jtzt an der Zeile wo steht pci->Acpi Irq transform: INT A -> IRQ 21
<dreamon> dasjoe, hast du mir einen Link?
<dasjoe> dreamon: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/240970/linux-mint-17-1-wont-boot-after-bios-upgrade
<dreamon> dasjoe, Acer scheint sich für Linux nicht besonders zu interessieren. Das Teil geht mir ganz schon auf die Nerven.
<dreamon> Ich werd mal win10 kurz installieren um Bios update. Auch wenn ich bestimmt die Hosen bis oben hin vollhaben werde
<dasjoe> dreamon: ist vermutlich eine DOS .exe, also reicht FreeDOS
<nagetier> dreamon: könntest zusätzlich mit "irqfixup biosirq usepirqmask" s versuchen, oder mit nur einigen von denen
<nagetier> aber versuche lieber das flashen, das wird schon klappen :)
<dreamon> nagetier, Das kommt drauf an ob ich auf 1.37 losgehe oder 1.15?
<nagetier> ja, dazu müsstest das Changelog studieren
<nagetier> ich würde das aktuelle versuchen, und zuvor kontrollieren ob es sich bei bedarf downgraden lässt
<nagetier> das ist nicht immer der fall
<nagetier> auch das solltest im changelog finden, oft muss man dazu aber jedes einzelne durchgehen
<dreamon> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=103664
<nagetier> dreamon: gebe mal bitte den link her
<dreamon> nagetier, In den readme's von den Bios Versionen steht nur das was im pastall log drine steht.
<dreamon> http://www.acer.com/ac/de/DE/content/drivers → leider wird der Link nicht vollständig angezeigt.
<nagetier> dreamon: bist du dir ganz sicher das BIOS für genau deinen Typ vor dir zu haben?
<dreamon> Ich hab die SerienNr. eingegeben
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> dreamon: deine Entscheidung kontrollierte das mehrfach, dann würde ich es versuchen.. kleines Restrisiko ist sicherlich dabei.. aber sehr wahrscheinlich wird es deine Probleme beheben
<dreamon> Ich probiers aus. Erstmal die Windows Hölle durchleben. 
<nagetier> dreamon: es ist unter DOS nicht möglich?
<dreamon> Im Readme steht das man es unter windows starten muß. Egal ist mach das jetzt mal.
<dreamon> Ich hab die ztr1.37 exe angeklickt und er hat ohne nachzufragen sofort die Kiste neugestartet und das bios installiert. Jetzt ist er zweimal hintereinander aus und eingegangen. Mein Herz klopf.. AHHHH er bootet Windows.. (er hats überlebt
<nagetier> dreamon: lese ich die readme vom .zip, könnte ich wegen des typos schon würgen :(
<nagetier> dreamon: und 1.37 ist auch drauf, du kannst ins BIOS?
<dreamon> Bios zeigt nun 1.37 an.. so mal schauen ob ich weiterkomme
<nagetier> fein
<dreamon> PAHHHHH DA BIN ICH PLATT... ES LÄUFT!! ER BOOTET 12.04
<nagetier> doppel-fein :)
<dreamon> nagetier, dasjoe . SAKRISCHES DANKESEHR. 
<nagetier> kein dingen
<dreamon> In den Logs steht ja wirklich gar nichts. Auf die Art hab ich letztes mal ein Acer zerlegt. Aber das hatte ja noch Garantie ;)
<dreamon> Scheinbar ist das Problem bei Acer mit dem Killen durch Flashen öfters aufgetreten, sonst hätte er es  nicht erst nach einem Reboot geflasht
<nagetier> dreamon: und 16.04 booten ebenfalls?
<nagetier> t
<dreamon> 14.04 geht auch.
<dreamon> nagetier, 16.04 Ebenfalls. Zu meiner Überraschung sogar richtig schnell.
<nagetier> nice
<KaiBiermann> Hallo zusammen, mir ist aufgefallen das einige Aktualisierungen seit 16.04LTS nicht in der regulären Aktualisierungsverwaltung angezeigt werden, sondern nur im Ubuntu Software-Center bzw. über die Console per apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<KaiBiermann> Woran kann das liegen?
<KaiBiermann> achja ich hab synaptic nachträglich installiert, könnte es damit zusammenhängen?
<KaiBiermann> ich sehe gerade das unter "anwendungen & aktualisierungen" stand ausgewählt war das Sicherheitsaktualisierungen automatisch heruntergeladen und installiert werden sollen und reguläre aktualisierung nur wöchentlich angezeigt werden sollen, könnte es das gewesen sein?
<Lothenon> ja, das kann durchaus sein
<_moep_> KaiBiermann: schreibst du für Zeit online?
<KaiBiermann> _moep_: warum?
<KaiBiermann> _moep_: ich seh schon, nein gleicher name anderer mensch :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-29
<kante> moin
<dreamon> Ich hab diese WLAN Karte Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 → leider geht sie nicht otb. Hab dann diesen link probiert → http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304250
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16797541/
<nagetier> dreamon: und 'ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-5.bin' ist vorhanden?
<dreamon> nagetier, wo müßte ich die suchen?
<nagetier> überlege auch gerade
<dreamon> hab was gefunden → http://www.raditha.com/blog/archives/wifi-with-qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0042-rev-30-on-linux-mint/
<stevieh> in /lib/firmware sind normalerweise firmwares
<nagetier> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware -> "The firmware files are placed into /lib/firmware"
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> also "/lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-5.bin"
<nagetier> dreamon: Das Paket 'linux-firmware' oder 'linux-firmware-nonfree' könnte die passende beinhalten.. es reicht die aus denen zu extrahieren
<dreamon> puh ist mir im moment zu hoch. 
<nagetier> wie, ist mir gerade nicht klar, das lässt sich aber finden
<nagetier> dreamon: ist ganz simple
<dreamon> wget http://filebin.ca/2NIiTdhPm2Q2/backports-ath-2015-11-05.tar.bz2 → HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 403 Forbidden
<stevieh> herrje
<dreamon> sudo cp -r ath10k-firmware/ath10k/ /lib/firmware/ cp: der Aufruf von stat für »ath10k-firmware/ath10k/“ ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<stevieh> nagetier: wenn die Firmware da drin ist, braucht man nix zu extrahieren sondern das paket einfach zu installieren. Wenn nicht sucht man sie halt irgendwo im Netz.
<stevieh> filebin.ca klingt auch nach einem sehr vertrauenswürdigen Ort :-)
<nagetier> , schon klar, ich wollte dann aber nicht alles haben, sondern nur die eine fehlende fw
<nagetier> ja*
<nagetier> muss aber sicherlich nicht sein, stimmt schon
<dreamon> hab was gefunden → wget https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/2015/11/20/backports-20151120.tar.gz 
<stevieh> warum sollte da firmware drin sein?
<nagetier> dreamon: mach das lieber so wie stevieh sagte - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/, Abschnitt "Firmware installieren"
<dreamon> hab ich auch gerade festgestellt. da ist nichts drin
<stevieh> dreamon: sagmal, wie lange machst du schon mit rechnern und linux rum? Du bist doch auch schon ein paar Jahre hier unterwegs?
<dreamon> stevieh, Ich installiere nicht jeden Tag eine Firmware für ein Wlan modul. In der Regel geht das nach howto. In diesem Fall nicht.
<stevieh> und so ein wenig transferleistung im Gang der Welt ist schwer, oder?
<nagetier> hau die beiden Pakete drauf, das könnte ausreichen
<dreamon> stevieh, Sprich bitte Klartext.
<nagetier> dreamon: mach einfach, könnte schon fertig sein ;)
<stevieh> dreamon: ich bin nur verwundert, bzw. schon fast schockiert darüber, wie du dich anstellst, um ein völliges pille palle thema zu lösen, und das nach all dieser Zeit hier.
<nagetier> dreamon: dann kontrolliere die Position "/lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-5.bin" nochmal, dann dmesg
<dreamon> Ok, linux-firmware-nonfree(hat er noch installiert) linux firmware war schon installiert
<dreamon> stevieh, Ich bin leider etwas älter und da vergisst man viel wieder. Es ist jedesmal neue Arbeit für mich
<nagetier> dreamon: jetzt willst du das modul neu laden, oder die kiste neu starten
<dreamon> firmware-5.bin_WLAN.TF.1.0-00267-1 existiert dort.
<nagetier> dreamon: in /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/ ?
<dreamon> ja
<nagetier> dann würde ich ein link namens firmware-5.bin auf die Datei machen
<nagetier> dreamon: btw sieht das recht gut aus, fw für genau die Hardware ist vorhanden
<dreamon> Ok. dann mach ich mal ein Reboot.
<nagetier> ja, dmesg kontrollieren bringt auch vor dem neu laden nicht viel
<dreamon> nagetier, Danke nun gehts. Alle anderen haben mit git rumgebastelt und führte nicht zum Erfolg. 
<nagetier> ok
<kante> hallo
<kante> kennt sich jemand mit gnash aus?
<_moep_> weiß nicht ob sich der jemand mit gnash auskennt. du ja scheinbar mit metafragen ;)
<sdx23> kante: besser einfach die Frage stellen
<stareye> kante: stell  deine frage
<stareye> gnucash oder gnash?
<Yoshimo> stevieh: hier mal ohne Turtle Beach Headset https://pastee.org/7bx8h
<stevieh> Yoshimo: und, wie sieht es auf dem Bildschirm aus, wenn du es startest?
<Yoshimo> schwarz
<stevieh> [    32.836] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select" [    32.836] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
<stevieh> und kommt er wieder zurück?
<Yoshimo> das Ding bleibt schwarz bis ich irgendwann aus Frust auf die Konsole wechsel und neustarte
<jokrebel> hatte NVidia  nicht auch ein Konsolen-Configurationsprogramm?
<stevieh> Yoshimo: ok, dann würde ich vermuten, das X geht.
<stevieh> nur die Glotze und die Graka sich nicht auf nen schicken mode einigen können.
<stevieh> Yoshimo: und meinst du mit neustarten, rebooten oder X abschiessen?
<Yoshimo> den gesamten PC neustarten und wieder unter Windows Spielen
<stevieh> probier mal nur X abzuschiessen. Und probier mal, einen mode manuell zu setzen
<stevieh> Modeline "1920x1080_60.00" 172.80 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -HSync +Vsync
<stevieh> sowas in dem stil. und ne passende xorg.conf aussenrum
<Yoshimo> sollte sich das System diese Zeile und die Xorg.conf nicht selbst bauen?
<stevieh> klar, aber die vermutung ist ja, dass es wohl zu blöd dafür ist
<jokrebel> welche man mit einem Terminalbefehl kreieren lassen kann IIRC
<jokrebel>  nvidia-xconfig und nvidia-settings würd ich mir mal ansehn
<jokrebel> nvidia-detector gibts auch noch .... mach einfach mal nvida TAB TAB
<jokrebel> vielleicht vorher auch gleich mal die xorg.conf umbenennen
<Yoshimo> so mir ist das mit dem Binärtreiber von NVIDIA jetzt zu dumm, ich versuch mal Hilfe mit Nouveau zu bekommen 
<Yoshimo> vielleicht geht das ja besser
<Yoshimo> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig von GLXinfo, wie krieg ich das klein?
<dreamon> 14.04 Kiste läuft gut. Standby(kein Problem) leider macht Wakeup Probleme. STRG+ALT+F1 geht. Gui macht streß. Wird nicht richtig angezeigt bzw. nicht korrekt aktualisiert.einiges Schwarz oder wird nur angezeigt wenn man mit Maus drüber fährt usw. Nouvenau(oder so ähnlich) ist gleicher Effekt
<dreamon> Ah glaub ich hab was gefunden..
<strohalm> aktuellerer kernel?
<dreamon> Hier schreibt einer → I updated /etc/default/grup and added acpi_osi=\"!Windows 2013\" after the last parameter. Did an update-grub, rebooted and is working fine.
<dreamon> Wenn ich das mache dann bekomme ich → /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 35: /etc/default/grub: 2013": not found
<dreamon> Was sollen diese \ ? Ohne gehts aber auch nicht. Wenn auch ohne Fehlermeldung
<dreamon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1416557
<stevieh> \ nennt man escapen
<marc__> hallo, ich möchte gerne Phatch unter Xubuntu1604 nutzen. es befindet sich in den paketquellen und ist auch schon installiert. leider lässt es sich nicht starten. hat jemand 'ne idee, wie ich das ans laufen bekomme?
<Fuchs> marc__: was passiert, wenn Du es in einem Terminal startest? 
<marc__> mom, versuche ich mal
<marc__> Fuchs, es wird dieses logo (auge) angezeigt, mehr nicht. das macht es auch, wenn ich es über das startmenü starte. mehr kommt nicht
<Fuchs> keine Fehlermeldungen auf der Konsole? 
<marc__> mom, ich paste das mal nach pastebin
<marc__> http://pastebin.com/EwCyZn0W
<Fuchs> hm, das ist eigentlich nur ein warning ... ich wuerde mal deren Support fragen 
<marc__> oki, vielen dank
<kante> test
<_moep_> durchgefallen
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-22
<mikemator> sash_: weeklies sind doch technisch dirties. sollte (tm) aber verschwinden oder bug report
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen!
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, Unity, bei Aufruf von "Software Center" über Starter erscheinen zwei Buttons, das Fenster ist verschoben und nicht ansprechbar.
<Rolfi> Genauso bei Aufruf über Button, aber den habe ich inzwischen gelöscht.
<Rolfi> Andere Buttons von Unity funktionieren einwandfrei.
<Rolfi> Kann mir jemand bitte einen Tipp geben zur Bereinigung des Unity-Fehlers?
<frostschutz> Was meinst du mit "das Fenster ist verschoben"?
<dadrc> der ist schon lange weg
<dadrc> hat 4 minuten gewartet
<frostschutz> dadrc, danke. ich lass mir keine joins/leaves anzeigen, zuviel scroll :)
<multistorm> Guten Tag, ich stehe aktuell vor einem kleinen Problem: und zwar ich habe zuhause einen kleinen apache laufe auf einem ubuntu (könnte auch kabuntu) 14.04.5 lts laufen
<multistorm> bisher lief alles tutty, aber nach umstellung meines anschlusses habe ich jetzt nur noch DS-Lite also die fritzbox ist nur noch via 1p6 erreicgbar
<multistorm> wo fange ich den jetzt an mein system ip6 tauglich zu machen ....
<multistorm> mit ssh wäre ich ja fürs erste zufrieden
<jokrebel> multistorm: http://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/ds-lite-heimnetzwerk-zugriff-ipv6-ratgeber-2746458.html vielleicht für den Anfang. Aber ein Ubuntuproblem ist das ja wohl eher nicht
<le_bot> Title: Fernzugriff ins Heimnetzwerk trotz DS-Lite - so geht's - PC Magazin (at www.pc-magazin.de)
<jokrebel> multistorm: Und bezüglich ssh könnte dies interessant für Dich sein https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ssh-und-ipv6/
<le_bot> Title: SSH und IPv6 › Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> jokrebel: vielen dank erstmal, naja es ist ein ubuntu problem, wenn es darum geht das in ubuntu umzusetzen, aber ich lese erstmal die 2 links, wenn ich dann noch fragen habe kann ich ja nochmal schreiben
<jokrebel> multistorm: Dein Router muss das das Umsetzten. Ubuntu kann von haus aus beides
<jokrebel> das da
<jokrebel> multistorm: https://www.ionas-server.com/blog/zugriff-ins-lan-trotz-ipv6-und-dual-stack-lite/ versucht es auch für Laien zu übersetzen
<le_bot> Title: Zugriff ins LAN trotz IPv6 und Dual Stack Lite (at www.ionas-server.com)
<multistorm> jokrebel: ja das ubuntu grundsätzlich beides kann, war mir klar, ich sehe ja auch mit ifconfig das der Rechner eine IP4 und eine IP6 Adresse hat
<multistorm> wo es aktuell hapert ist das der rechner scheinbar auf die IP6 anfragen nicht reagiert
<multistorm> komischerweise, wird der rechner in der Fritzbox unter IP6 Freigaben in den auswahlfeldern nicht aufgelistet, was ich zu der annahme brachte, das der Rechner aktuell irgendwas nicht macht weas aber für IP6 notwenfig ist
<jokrebel> wenn Du an nem anderen IPv6 sitzt sollte das klappen (siehe dazu auch den Link aus dem Wiki). Wenn Du aber am Handy bist und das wie in den anderen Artikeln beschrieben IPv4 only ist, hast Du erst mal schlechte Karten und da kann auch kein ubuntu-support helfen
<multistorm> ne das ist klar
<jokrebel> Du musst Dich erstmal in die IPvX geschichte weiter einlesen fürchte ich
<multistorm> ich sitze aktuell an einem IP6 anschluss
<multistorm> ja das was du mir geschickt hast habe ich gelsen
<multistorm> und ja du hast recht in bzug auf ip6 bin ich noch ziemlich unbedarft, habe ichn mich bisher von fern gehalten
<multistorm> ich mag ip6 nicht
<jokrebel> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ssh-und-ipv6/ sollte dann helfen können, wenn Du von nem v6 Anschluss aus zugreifen willst
<le_bot> Title: SSH und IPv6 › Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> kannst du mir vielleicht noch erklären warum unter ifconig 5 ip6 adresse gelistet werden ?
<deem> multistorm: weil jede karte ne eigene adresse hat? ungeachtet ob die angeschlossen ist oder nicht
<nubcake> Hallo allerseits, wie muss denn ein PXE Eintrag für Ubuntu Studio 17.04 aussehen?
<multistorm> und woran erkenn ich jezt welches die richtige IP6 adresse ist ?
<deem> multistorm: auf jedenfall ist es schonmal eine, die nicht mit fe80: beginnt. das sind nämlich immer localhost adressen
<koegs> deem: du meinst wohl link-local
<multistorm> hmm...
<multistorm> keine ahnung warum aber das funktioniert alles hinten und vorne nicht
<koegs> !fn
<le_bot> Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Was hast du versucht? Was daran geht nicht und wie äußert sich das? Genaue Befehlsaufrufe und Fehlermeldungen in eine Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jokrebel> multistorm: Da muss leider jeder selber durch IPv6 zu verstehen
<multistorm> aber der apache reagiert zumindestens netzwerk intern schon mal aif IP6 anfragen
<multistorm> jokrebel: ja da hast du vermutlich recht
<multistorm> also: IP6 adresse [IP6] in Browser --> Geht gleiche mit externer IP6 geht nicht
<deem> koegs: ähm.. kann auch sein. bin in der ipv6 materie auch nicht so drin
<deem> multistorm: die ipv6 adressen, die der client hat, ist die gleiche mit der er auch extern erreichbar ist
<deem> multistorm: vermutlich musst du deinem router noch beibringen, dass er das durch lässt
<nubcake> ich habe versucht meine default einträge für 17.04 genau so wie die vorigen für 15.04 und 16.04 einzutragen, dann startet der entsprechende pc allerdings nicht, sondern bleibt im pxe menü (beim drücken von enter passiert einfach nichts). 15.04 und 16.04 funktionieren wie bisher. hat jemand eine idee, wo bzw. was ich falsch mache ?
<multistorm> lol und plötzlich geht es :-)
<deem> nubcake: was für ein pxe benutzt du denn und wie sieht der config eintrag dafür aus?
<nubcake> der pxe server ist der interne von einer synology diskstation ds410, ich lade den config eintrag kurz hoch, sekunde
<nubcake> deem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24623405/ so sieht der inhalt aus
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> sieht aus wie ne pxelinux config. wusste gar nicht, dass das efi booten kann
<nubcake> bei 15.04 und 16.04 tut es was es soll
<nubcake> leider gibt's für 17.04 noch keine beiträge im synology forum, ich denke ich werde dort auch nochmal nachfragen, oder muss ich für 17.04 etwas anpassen?
<deem> nubcake: tue das mal. für mich sieht das erstmal richtig aus. ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die da mit 17.04 was geändert haben
<nubcake> deem: *facepalm* ich hatte einen minimalen tippfehler im pfad... sorry jetzt klappt's
<nubcake> die default ist in Ordnung, serverseitig die ordnerstruktur hatte nen zahlendreher.
<multistorm> kann ich hier fragen zu mono stellen oder gehört das hier nicht hin ?
<deem> multistorm: das gehört eher zu den entwicklern von mono
<nubcake> funktioniert der fingerprint sensor vom lenovo T530 unter eigentlich unter ubuntu auch beim login?
<Rochvellon> Soweit ich das noch vom x200 weiß, ist das nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, da die Passwort-Datenbank nicht ohne weiteres aufgeschlossen wird
<dadrc> nubcake: wenn du einen Sensor hast, der erkannt wird, sollte libpam-fprintd helfen
<dadrc> geht aber nur, wenn dein home nicht verschlüsselt ist
<qimple> servus
<qimple> hab gerade trouble mit meiner lukspation
<qimple> +r
<qimple> kann die nicht öffnen, glaube liegt aber eher daran das sich die platte an sich nicht mehr als sdb ausgibt
<qimple> schätze ist ein mounting problem
<dadrc> was steht denn in /etc/crypttab?
<k1l_> ist die platte denn in ordnung?
<qimple> hab die gestern erst eingerichtet 
<qimple> und der zpool status hat keinen fehler gemeldet
<qimple> da steht nichts drin in der etc/crypttab
<k1l_> alter hat ja mit "ist kaputt" nichts zu tun. dinge gehen dauernd kaputt und warten nicht bis zum tag x :)
<qimple> ich weiß, aber die läuft noch, habe die ja nur ausgehangen und wollte die jetzt wieder einhängen
<k1l_> listet ein "sudo parted -l" die platte auf?
<qimple> jap tut sieh als nummer 1 
<qimple> mit name zfs-6.... usw
<k1l_> pack das mal auf paste.ubuntu.com 
<k1l_> und wie ist das generelle setup?
<qimple> ich packe dir da mal rein wie ich es erstellt habe. gib mir ein moment
<qimple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24623618/ << erstmal das parted -l
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<qimple> http://blog.undkonsorten.com/nas-ubuntu-luks-zfs-raid-verschluesselt <<< habe es nach dieser Anleitung gebaut
<le_bot> Title: Verschlüsseltes NAS selber aufsetzen (Ubuntu, LUKS, ZFS, RAID) | undkonsortenBlog (at blog.undkonsorten.com)
<qimple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24623636/ so habe ich es aufgesetzt
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<frostschutz> qimple, was sagt cryptsetup luksDump?
<qimple> es braucht noch ein command 
<qimple> soll ich da dev/sdb nehmen?
<frostschutz> qimple, du hast das ohne partitionstabelle gemacht? aber da ist doch jetzt eine partitionstabelle drauf? wenn das so ist dann hat die Partitionstabelle den LUKS-Header überschrieben, da ist dann nix mehr zu machen
<frostschutz> qimple, ja, /dev/sdb
<frostschutz> (wenn du das beim luksFormat genommen hast - kannst natürlich alle Geräte durchprobieren)
<qimple> Gerät »/dev/sdb« ist kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät.
<frostschutz> jau :(
<frostschutz> du hättest beim luksFormat /dev/sdb1 nehmen sollen. partitionstabelle weglassen ist eine blöde Idee, das macht man sich so schnell kaputt...
<qimple> ich habs gestern erst erstellt :(
<qimple> einmal unmounted und wollte es jetzt wieder mounten
<qimple> wie kann das schon kaputt sein :(
<frostschutz> deine /dev/sdb ist ne 4TB Platte von WD... hast du noch andere? weil du vorhin gemeint hast, falsches device oder sdb ist es nicht mehr
<qimple> da ist momentan nur die eine wd drinne ja
<qimple> bei df -h wird die jetzt als udev angezeigt
<qimple> vorher war die schön als sdb eingebunden
<frostschutz> irgendwas hat halt eine partitionstabelle drauf geschrieben, allem anschein nach. also hast du was mit fdisk, parted, o.ä. gemacht nach dem luksFormat
<frostschutz> und in dem moment ist das LUKS Geschichte. Wenns noch offen wäre könnte man noch was machen (dmsetup table --showkeys) aber sonst wars das
<qimple> habe nur den pool zugewiesen und samba eingerichtet, sonst nichts partitioniert oder so
<qimple> nö no device found
<frostschutz> was sagt file -s /dev/sdb1? viellecht hast ja doch die partition genomm
<frostschutz> in dem blog den du verlinkt hast steht ja auch /dev/sdx1 und nicht /dev/sdx. 
<NTQ> Ich hab hier einen Server mit Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. Weiß jemand auf die Schnelle woher ich php7.0-redis kriege? Das scheint nicht standardmäßig drin zu sein. Auch php7.0-apcu vermisse ich.
<qimple> das sagt er dazu /dev/sdb1: data
<dadrc> NTQ: php-redis und php-apcu?
<qimple> aus irgendwelchen gründen dachte ich ich muss das besser als ganzes machen und nicht auf eine partition  ...
<qimple> bin mir sicher das habe ich bei freebsd auch gemacht
<frostschutz> qimple, und in /dev/mapper/ ist es nicht mehr, ja? dann wars das leider. Bei Verschlüsselung / LUKS ist das so, verlierst du den Header, verlierst du alles
<qimple> ich glaube in mapper steht nur noch controller
<NTQ> dadrc: Ohmann. Wieso fängt es nicht wie alle anderen Pakete mit php7.0 an. Naja. Danke trotzdem.
<frostschutz> LUKS benutzt einen Zufallskey zur Verschlüsselung, das Passwort bringt da ohne den intakten Header nichts
<qimple> nö, da steht nur noch controller
<frostschutz> wenn du also nicht grade eine Kopie von dem LUKS Header gemacht hast, dann wars das
<qimple> toll ich habe noch davon gelesen, das man das machen kann, aber wer glaubt schon das man den nachdem erstellen machen muss, weil er nach einen reboot zerschossen ist ... 
<frostschutz> normalerweise zerschiesst man sich den LUKS header ja auch nicht ;-(
<qimple> ich glaube auch nicht so recht das er zerschossen ist 
<qimple> als ich den luks container mit Passwort erstellt habe, hat er bestimmt noch etwas angelegt
<qimple> was momentan nicht da ist
<qimple> sonst hätte ich ja nicht den container öffnen können
<qimple> dank dir erstmal 
<frostschutz> ja, das muss irgendwann nach dem luksFormat/luksOpen passiert sein
<qimple> Frostschutz ich weiß wieder wieso ich kein sdb1 genommen habe, weil die platte unpartioniert war
<frostschutz> solange es dann offen ist, ist egal was mit dem luksheader passiert... da reicht ein parted / mklabel gpt / was auch immer
<frostschutz> daß es dann kaputt ist merkst du erst wenn du neu startest und versuchst es wieder aufzumachen
<frostschutz> qimple, ich empfehle immer alles zu partitionieren und dann nur mit den partitionen weiterzuarbeiten ( https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/luks-warum-partion-anlegen/ ) aber es gibt auch immer leute die sagen, partitionen braucht man nicht, tja. Kann man leider nix machen :(
<le_bot> Title: LUKS: Warum Partion anlegen? › Sicherheit › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<qimple> kennst das nicht? du machst etwas seit 7 jahren und es funktioniert ohne ausfall.´das war halt freebsd und kein Linux.  frostschutz 
<frostschutz> qimple, du hast in der GPT Partitionstabelle ja sogar einen zfs-namen her, ich kenne mich mit ZFS nicht so aus, vielleicht gibts da ein Utility das besonders gut gemeint sowas anlegt. Oder du hast eben einer ZFS Anleitung "gefolgt" die sowas macht
<frostschutz> oder es war ein GPT Backup am Ende der Platte und irgendein Tool hat dir netterweise den Anfang hergestellt
<qimple> der name wurde bestimmt nicht von mir gewählt. 
<qimple> ich glaube auch nicht das er übernommen wurde aus meinen freenas server
<qimple> da ich die partionen ja gelöscht habe
<qimple> ich habs so gemacht wie in der Anleitung ohne die Partitionierung :D
<qimple> denke die Daten sind weg, zum glück habe ich ja das wichtigste als backup 
<qimple> ich werde das genauso wiederholen und direkt neustarten, wenn es wieder weg ist, dann ist es einfach ein bug von luks 
<frostschutz> ?
<frostschutz> LUKS kann nichts dafür, wenn der Header mit einer Partitionstabelle überschrieben wird.
<frostschutz> Die Partitionstabelle gehört auf sdb und der LUKS-Header dann auf sdb1. Zwei verschiedene Sachen in einem Blockdevice geht nicht, auch nicht bei freebsd
<frostschutz> Wenn du keine Partitionstabelle haben willst, solltest du auch das GPT-Backup am Plattenende wegmachen (z.B. mit wipefs)
<frostschutz> LUKS auf eine Partition machen ist aber besser... eine Partitionstabelle ist schnell angelegt
<qimple> habs gerade mal getestet, neuangelegt wie zuvor und nach reboot öffnet er das anstandslos :( #nieglück frostschutz 
<frostschutz> tja
<frostschutz> hast du eine befehlshistory? ;)
<qimple> nicht so lang
<frostschutz> von der livecd aus oder mit GUI Programmen weiss man halt nachher nicht mehr was man so alles angestellt hat
<qimple> wieso? ich habe screenshots gemacht vom terminal mit den eingaben
<qimple> so als doku
<frostschutz> tu dir einen gefallen und nimm partitionen, sonst ist er nach einem falschen parted befehl wieder weg
<qimple> damait ich später sehe was ich getan habe
<qimple> ich stehe gerade auf dem schlauch, der header steht sonst im gpt und so in der partionenstabelle? 
<frostschutz> ?
<frostschutz> qimple, https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vollverschluesselung-bei-md0/#post-8840912
<le_bot> Title: Vollverschlüsselung bei md0 › Sicherheit › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<frostschutz> qimple, du musst die einzelnen schichten respektieren, zwei verschiedene dinge in eins geht nicht
<frostschutz> qimple, wenn du /dev/sdb partitionierst, dann gehört /dev/sdb der partitionstabelle. für alles andere musst du dann die einzelnen partitionen /dev/sdb1,2,3 benutzen
<frostschutz> oder umgekehrt wenn du LUKS auf /dev/sdb machst, dann darf /dev/sdb nicht partitioniert sein/werden
<qimple> ich werde dann mal partitionieren 
<jokrebel> kennt jemand eine einfache Möglichkeit, die "Falschanzeige" von Byobu aktuallisiert zu bekommen? Das behauptet oft noch stundenlang, es seien Ubdates vorhanden, obwoö die längst eingespielt sind
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/1604750 ← bug inklusive fix
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1604750 “Byobu not clearing update numbers after updates” : Bugs : byobu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> dadrc: Meinst Du mit "Fix" die #6?
<jokrebel> an dem Bug häng ich übrigens bereits dran ;-)
<jokrebel> ich würd halt gerne _nicht_ da direkt drin rumpfuschen
<dadrc> nö, #7
<jokrebel> läuft in die selbe Richtung
<dadrc> und naja, wenn es ein Bug im Checkscript ist, musst du den schon da fixen
<dadrc> aso, und wieso der Bug "low priority" ist: dein System funktioniert trotzdem, es ist keine Sicherheitslücke und macht nichts kaputt
<jokrebel> aber warum kann man nicht wenigstens irgendwie einen Check manuell anstoßen? 
<dadrc> `sudo touch /var/lib/apt/lists` eventuell
<jokrebel> hey nice. Das hat es tatsächlich nach wenigen Sekunden entfernt. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich nun beim nächsten fälligen Update wieder informiert werde ;-) Danke
<jokrebel> dadrc: hmhmhm - nun zeigt es (trotz frisch rein gekommenen Updates) leider nichts mehr an
<jokrebel> dann hätt ich es auch einfach ausblenden können, wenn ich nun über neue Updates nicht mehr informiert werde
<jokrebel> hab ich da jetzt mehr kaputt gemacht als gerichtet?
<Check1> huhu zusammen, könnte mir bitte jemand helfen die "GeForce FX 5200" unter Ubuntu 16.10 LTS zum laufen zu bekommen? 
<Check1> das ist schon support channel ,oder?
<jokrebel> dadrc: ohOH - nicht mal nach Reboot werden die neu fälligen Updates angezeigt. So ist das ja schlimmer als zuvor
<jokrebel> fu**
<jokrebel> dadrc: wie mach ich das rückgängig? 
<jokrebel> und macht touch nicht eine neue leer Datei? /var/lib/apt/lists ist aber anscheinend ein Verzeichnis?
<jokrebel> was passiert wenn man touch auf ein Verzeichnis loslässt?
<jokrebel> ich hätt jetzt angenommen, da wird neben dem Directory "lists" auch noch eine Datei "lists" angelegt, aber auch dem scheint nicht so zu sein
<jokrebel> dadrc: noch/wieder da?
<agentsoul> gibt es einen Weg nicht das theme zu wechseln und trotzdem an den Scrollbars wieder Pfeilknöpfe für hoch und runter zu bekommen? 16.04
<k1l_> bei einem gewissen programm? weil bei den overlay-scrollbars sollte man die angezeigt bekommen, wenn man mit der maus darauf fährt. es sei denn das programm macht da eigenen kram (so wie firefox)
<agentsoul> nee die tasten brauch ich, der Scrollbar ist da
<spy> y
<ppq> y
<_moep_> y
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-23
<heis2201> nabend - jemand wach hier. Ich haette ne Frage. Habe einen Benutzer auf einen neuen Rechner migriert (16.04 LTS) und seitdem Probleme
<heis2201> ... gdm startet nicht mit dem boot vorgang, sondern endet mit einem login in der konsole voraufhin startx den Gnome Desktop startet
<heis2201> habe schon "systemctl enable gdm3" ausgefuehrt - ohne erfolf.
<heis2201> *Erfolg
<heis2201> meine befuerchtung ist dass ich beim wiederherstellen des vorherigen home folders (auch 16.04LTS) auf dem neuen system einige .config dateien ersetzt habe, die jetzt nicht gut dem system zusammenpassen
<heis2201> wie gehe ich das ganze am besten an?
<Rochvellon> ist überhaupt GDM installiert? Für Ubuntu (Unity) ist eig. lightdm zuständig
<heis2201> Ja, GDM ist installiert. Ich benutze Gnome. startx startet eine Gnome Shell wie gewuenscht
<Rochvellon> hier schonmal vorbei geschaut? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM/
<le_bot> Title: GDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<heis2201> Ja, habe ich, jedoch nichts relevantes entdeckt. Mein Fehler ist dort nicht beschrieben
<Rochvellon> hm, evtl. könnte "sudo update-rc.d gdm enable" helfen
<heis2201> update-rc.d macht noch gleich was?
<Rochvellon> eig. die Dienste aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren. Aber ich bin gerade noch am suchen
<Rochvellon> aber vllt. probierst Du es nachher nochmal
<heis2201> ist update-rc.d noch aktuell in der welt von systemd?
<heis2201> gibt es nicht irgendwas wie "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" oder so...?!
<Rochvellon> jo, reconfigure gibts auch noch
<heis2201> und was genau mach reconfigure?
<Rochvellon> nuja, damit kannst Du ein installiertes Paket nochmal neu konfigurieren. Nutzung: dpkg-reconfigure [options] packages
<heis2201> und was ist der unterschied zwischen dem paket gdm und gdm3?
<Rochvellon> gdm enthält einen Link zu gdm3
<potatoffel> Sind die 127 ASCII Zeichen der kleinste gemeinsamste Nenner für die Konsolen von Linux und Windows?
<potatoffel> Hintergrund: Zum Üben programmiere ich ein kleines, konsolenbasiertes Roguelike.
<smeexs> man konnte doch früher , zb in 14.04 eine exe datei mit dem standard archivierungs programm öffnen oder bild ich mir das ein ??
<ppq> smeexs, wenn es ein selbstextrahierendes archiv ist, ja
<smeexs> bin mir da eigentlich ziemlich sicher , in 16.04 geht das leider nicht mehr :/
<ppq> das geht nicht bei allen .exe dateien
<ppq> potatoffel, windows nutzt inzwischen auch UTF-8
<smeexs> naja ich habs extra mit der exe getestet die ich damals damit bearbeitet habe (hab einige grafiken ausgetauscht damit das icon besser in die ubuntu tastleiste passt)
<ppq> potatoffel, ich lese gerade, dass utf-8 in der windows console nur geht, wenn man die schriftart auf "Lucida console" setzt. wtf.
<ppq> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/388490/unicode-characters-in-windows-command-line-how
<le_bot> Title: Unicode characters in Windows command line - how? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<potatoffel> Deswegen frage ich. Das scheint alles sehr inconsistent
<ppq> das einfachste scheint zu sein, windows nicht zu supporten *hust*
<potatoffel> Was ich brauche, sind möglichst viele Zeichen, die standardmässig bei Linux(Ubuntu) und Windows(7 und neuer) funktionieren.
<andrklein> hallo :)
<andrklein> ich hab mal eine frage, hab zwar schon des öfteren mit linux gearbeitet aber wurde jetzt das erste mal mit etwas anderem konfrontiert. wir haben von unserer hochschule um eine projektdatenbank aufzuziehen eine server vm mit ubuntu bekommen. darauf kann ich per ssh mit root zugriff zugreifen. jetzt frage, da viele im projekt noch nie linux gesehen haben: kann man das ganze so einrichten/konfigurieren, dass man irgendwie mit ner g
<Frickelpit> andrklein: deine Frage endet bei "dass man irgendwie mit ner g"
<andrklein> "dass man irgendwie ner grafischen oberfläche drauf kann"?
<Frickelpit> Nein, ein Server besitzt keine grafische Oberfläche und demnach auch keine Programme, die man grafisch anzeigen kann.
<Frickelpit> Du kannst aber z.B. mit mysql die Workbench benutzen am Client und dich per ssh mit dem MySQL-Server verbinden lassen
<Frickelpit> (sofern mysql eine Option ist)
<andrklein> ja das wäre die option und hatte ich jetzt auch überlegt so zu machen. die datenbank die wir nutzen sollen wäre sogar eine mysql-datenbank, würde sich also anbieten.
<andrklein> und da die workbench es als ssl weiterleitet muss man nichtmal einen neuen port öffnen, oder? da ja der 22er sowieso erreichbar ist
<k1l> die frage ist eher nicht ob du eine desktop gui haben kannst sondern ob die datenbank ein gui frontend hat.
<andrklein> *ssh
<Frickelpit> andrklein: die Verbindung geht halt durch den ssh Tunnel
<andrklein> also die datenbank wird über sql-skripte aufgebaut, eine grafische oberfläche brauchen wir da auf keinen fall
<jokrebel> wie passt "eine grafische oberfläche brauchen wir da auf keinen fall" zu Aussage von vorher "dass man irgendwie ner grafischen oberfläche drauf kann"
<andrklein> unser team besteht aus 9 leuten und ich bin der einzige davon der überhaupt weiß wie man linux oder ubuntu schreibt und das in einem informatik studiengang ^^ ... wenn ich die einrichtung/konifguration/datenbankinstallation alleine übernehme brauch ich keine oberfläche, aber ich wollte eigentlich verhindern, dass das alles an mir hängt ^^
<deem> einfach den mysql port in der vm nach außen freigeben und dann per mysql workbench drauf. feddisch
<Tuor_> Moin, was ist sind die (wichtigsten) Unterschiede von atftpd und tftpd-hpa? Seht ihr Gründe um eher den einen oder den anderen für PXE-Boot zu verwenden?
<Frickelpit> auf dem ersten Blick sehe ich da einen Unterschied im Namen
<deem> "Der Server reagiert sehr empfindlich auf eine Fehlerhafte Konfiguration. Er lässt sich dann unter Umständen nicht mehr deinstallieren." -- Das schreckt mich ja bei atftpd direkt ab
<deem> und der kann auch nur ipv4
<Tuor_> deem, ok. Ich habe einfach in google nach ubuntu users de tftp gesucht und stiess dann erst auf atftpd. Dann habe ich den Artikel über PXE-Boot gelesen und da wird tftpd-hpa verwendet. Daher die Frage. Danke für deine Hinweise.
<deem> Tuor_: was ich da schrieb steht aber direkt ganz am anfang vom artikel für atftpd. ich hab auch nicht mehr gemacht, als das bei google eingetippt und den ersten link vom uwiki genommen
<Tuor_> deem, ich habe mich für die Hinweise bedankt. Ich habe keine Aussage darüber gemacht ob ich diese schon kannte. Die im Artikel erwähnten Probleme sind in meinem Anwendungsfall irelevant. Ich dachte vielleicht hat jemand sonst noch Argumente. Ja vielleicht hätte ich das schon bei der Fragenstellung erwähnen sollen.
<deem> Tuor_: ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen. Das war nur'n hinweis. Mehr finde ich spontan auch nicht zu atftpd, aber die beiden Sachen reichen mir vollkommen um die Software nicht nutzen zu wollen
<Tuor_> deem, alles gut :)
<Tuor_> Weis jemand welcher der beiden Dienste atftpd und tftpd-hpa weniger ram benötigt? Das wäre für mich relewant. (Mein System hat wenig Arbeitsspeicher: maximal 512MB für die gesammte VM)
<deem> tftp braucht an sich kaum ram. nur netsockets und diskspace
<Tuor_> ok gut zu wissen. Danke.
<Check1> huhu ,kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in ubuntu 16.04 den Nvidia 173 zum laufen bekommen? oder bis zu welcher ubuntu version der noch supported wurde?
<ppq> Check1, den gab es nur bis 14.04
<ppq> der grund ist, dass der nur mit alten X versionen läuft
<jokrebel> Check1: siehe auch hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/
<le_bot> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Check1> ok vielen dank. gibt es noch eine möglichkeit das ich trotzdem die neuen versionen mit einer fx5200 zum laufen bringe? zur zeit habe ich zwar den bild aufbau , aber videos laufen gar nicht.
<ppq> Check1, hol dir für 5-10€ in der bucht eine nvidia aus der >= 500er serie, die gibt es sogar in passiv
<ppq> mit der fx 5200 wirst du nicht mehr viel anfangen können, wenn die nicht gut mit den freien treibern läuft
<ppq> oder wenns besonders sparsam sein soll, eine GT 710 für ~20€
<ppq> die 14 nm karten gibts noch nicht in billig, leider
<leszek> Check1: was ist denn das problem mit videos ? Eigentlich sollte der freier Treiber damit klappen und videos abspielen können
<Check1> sie laufen wie in zeitlupe
<Check1> das prob ist , das es nicht mein PC ist. also bitte nur ideen wie es mit dieser karte läuft. ich persönlich hätte die mühle schon längst nicht mehr in nutzung allein wegem strom verbrauch.
<jokrebel> was ist es denn für Kiste? Vielleicht kann die Grafikkarte ja gar nichts dafür, weil der Rest schon so antiquiert ist (und ich schraub selber gern an alten Kisten und schmeiß nur ungern was weg)
<Check1> ausu p4. war die hdd defekt ist aber schon eh und je ubuntu drauf. zu vor 13X da ging alles. wurde ja oben schon gesagt das es bis 14.04 laufen würde ;)
<Check1> so wie ich es sehe, und nicht noch jemand eine idee hat. kommt 14.04 drauf und gut ist es ;)
<Check1> das teil ist sinnfrei, jeder banana pi m3 ,stellt die mühle in den schatten nur das die für wirklich wenig geld zu bekommen sind ;D
<jokrebel> und 14.04 wird ja noch ne weile supportet
<Check1> ok, danke für die hilfe ,werde 14.04 installieren ;) bye zusammen.... genau ;))
<Check1> huhu,habe jetzt auf der mühle ubuntu 14.04 installiert. sollte jetzt ja der nvidia treiber 173 laufen. leider ist dem nicht so. er läd den treiber weder mit apt-get noch über die gui zusätzliche treiber. was nun?
<DaVu> welche Karte?
<Check1> FX 5200
<DaVu> ach du liebe güte
<DaVu> 14 Jahre alt. 
<Check1> ja, ich weis. ist nicht mein rechner. aber ein video sollte er schon abspielen ohne das es wie zeitlupe wirkt.
<DaVu> ich check mal gerade was
<Check1> verstehe nicht wieso er den treiber anbietet aber immer in die X.Org-X-Server zurück springt. er installiert ihn nicht.
<Check1> vielen dank für deine hilfe.
<DaVu> interessant. Auf der NVidia Seite finde ich gar keinen Linux Treiber dafür
<DaVu> ah, doch
<DaVu> 32 bit Ubuntu?
<DaVu> Check1: ^^
<Check1> jup ubuntu 14.04 32bit
<k1l> geht das mit dem open source treiber nicht?
<k1l> bei linux braucht man nicht unbedingt die treiber der hersteller. gerade bei den alten karten sind die open source treiber meistens besser, weil der hersteller die karte eh nicht mehr unterstützt
<DaVu> Ich weiß nicht, ob das schon vorgeschlagen wurde....
<DaVu> aber du kannst mal den hier runter laden: http://www.nvidia.de/download/driverResults.aspx/71310/de
<le_bot> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux Display Driver - x86 (at www.nvidia.de)
<DaVu> ggf. musst du mit chmod +x die Datei ausführbar machen
<DaVu> also: chmod +x <dateiname>
<DaVu> dann, wenn du im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die Datei bist: ./<dateiname>
<DaVu> ob das aber funktioniert kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Das Schätzchen ist ja wirklich schon ein paar Tage alt
<Check1> ach man auch da einen fehler meldung.
<DaVu> welche?
<Check1> komme nicht weiter und  meine geduld ist am ende. 
<Check1> mag jemand mal via ssh drauf schauen ? BÜDDE
<DaVu> ich kann es versuchen, aber die Fehlermeldung kannst du mir auch so nennen
<k1l> Check1: geht denn der standard treiber nicht?
<DaVu> wenn wir keine Fehlermeldung bekommen, dann können wir dir schwer helfen
<Check1> erst das kein root ,dann das xorg also als root angemeldet und services lightgm stop .dann ging es gerade so weiter.
<DaVu> und wenn, dann wäre über SSH k1l wahrscheinlich auch die bessere Wahl ;)
<Check1> das weis ich doch ;)
<k1l> Check1: xorg als root? das klingt sehr falsch
<Check1> atrg alt f1 
<k1l> du weißt schon, dass ubuntu sudo nutzt und nicht root?
<DaVu> ^^
<Check1> und dort den service beendet und die installation als root gestartet.
<Check1> sudo su
<k1l> ctrl+alt+f1 wird auch konsole oder tty1 genannt
<Check1> sorry für die falsche ausdrucksweise ;(
<k1l> Check1: aber um noch mal vorne anzufangen: bist du sicher, dass du einen nvidia treiber brauchst? geht die karte nicht mit dem linux treiber?
<Check1> kurz und knap kein X11 service gestopt das ist doch das was die instalöl möchte oder?
<DaVu> k1l: du meinst dem nouveau?
<DaVu> s/dem/den
<Check1> naja , nicht wirklich. ich möchte das das video nicht in zeitlupe läuft das ist alles.
<k1l> DaVu: ja, gerade bei den alten karten ist da er support oft besser weil die hersteller den eh eingestellt haben
<DaVu> ja, natürlich
<Check1> unter 16.04 war es so , aussage der 173 wir nur bis 14.04 supportet , jetzt 14.04 und der treiber mag net ;(
<DaVu> wenn der da ist, dann erstmal den nehmen. Wobei nicht weiß in wie fern der nouveau Hardwarebeschleunigung supported
<Check1> wenn das video flüssig läuft bin ich glücklich egal wie
<k1l> warum installierst du nicht das nvidia-173 paket?
<Check1> weil es nicht ging .
<DaVu> Fehlermeldung?
<k1l> Check1: jetzt wäre mal die zeit dann zu sagen was genau nicht geht.
<DaVu> wir brauchen Fehlermeldungen, sonst wirds echt schwer ;)
<k1l> weil der 173 von der nvidia homepage ist der gleiche wie der nvidia-173 vom ubuntu repo. nur das der ubuntu treiber updates erhalten kann und schon kompatibel mit ubuntu ist und einfach zu installieren ist
<Check1> ich weis  ;) ich finde für pastebinit diesen pfeil nicht auf dem keyboard
<DaVu> ansonsten halt copy and paste aus der konsole raus
<k1l> kannst es auch mit der maus kopieren und auf paste.ubuntu.com packen
<DaVu> ALTgr+<
<jokrebel> Dejavu? Hatten wir das nicht grade schon durch und Du wolltest 14.04 installieren?
<Check1> aber net schimpfen
<Check1> Einige Pakete konnten nicht installiert werden. Das kann bedeuten, dass
<Check1> Sie eine unmögliche Situation angefordert haben oder, wenn Sie die
<Check1> Unstable-Distribution verwenden, dass einige erforderliche Pakete noch
<Check1> nicht erstellt wurden oder Incoming noch nicht verlassen haben.
<Check1> Die folgenden Informationen helfen Ihnen vielleicht, die Situation zu lösen:
<k1l> Check1: paste.ubuntu.com
<DaVu> apt-cache policy nvidia-173* | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> das wäre vielleicht interessant
<DaVu> den "|" bekommst du mit ALTgf+<
<k1l> Check1: mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999"
<DaVu> aber ich halte mich jetzt mal raus. Sonst verwirrt das glaube ich nur
<k1l> nee, ist ja ok. mehrere augen sehen mehr fehler
<Check1> http://termbin.com/8p3a
<DaVu> Ja, aber 1000 Befehle bringen auch nicht weiter und du bist da besser im Bilde als ich ;)
<DaVu> keine Sorge...alles gut ;)
<k1l> Check1: warum hast du da 12.04 quellen drin?
<Check1> inet ,habe ich geschlafen ;) moment
<k1l> wenn man repos der verschiedenen versionen mixt, dann muss das in die hose gehen
<Check1> quelle weg ;)
<k1l> <k1l> Check1: mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Check1> http://termbin.com/lzkq
<DaVu> Da ist aber einiges drin
<DaVu> Das würde ich erstmal machen
<k1l> lass erstmal das update durchlaufen
<Check1> inet ist nur dazu gekommen weil es nicht ging
 * jokrebel denkt: schlimmer kanns ned werden
<Check1> ;) vielen dank für eure hilfe
<Frickelpit> bevor du das tust, würde ich vorsorglich mal die sources.list überprüfen, nicht das da irgendwo Quellen drin sind, die da nicht hingehören.
<Check1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly 
<DaVu> darf ich nochmal ne Frage dazwischen werfen? Was ist das für ein Rechner? Ein Desktop? Schon mal an eine andere Karte gedacht? 
<k1l> Check1: mit der einen zeile kann keiner was anfangen.
<k1l> Check1: pack die ganze ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com oder einem anderem pasteservice
<Check1> jup tower und wenn es mir nach geht den schrott weg , ist aber nicht meiner. ist von einem freund und wenn das jetzt auch nicht klappt dann neuer rechner oder andere karte.
<Check1> Extrahiere Vorlagen aus Paketen: 100%
<Check1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<Check1> zuvor stand nur noch der link von oben
<k1l> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Check1> 262Mb dauert einen moment ;D
<k1l> ja sind ja auch einige pakete
<k1l> geht nur darum, ob der dpkg wieder crasht und was die meldungen sind.
<Check1> ok fertig ,kein crash
<k1l> sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<Check1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24635402/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Check1> gleiches prob
<jokrebel> nen reboot hatteste aber gemacht?
<DaVu> apt-cache policy xorg-video-abi15 | pastebinit
<k1l> xorg-video-abi-15  installieren
<Check1> kein reboot ,moment
<k1l> und ganz wichtig: nachgucken ob du die richtigen -updates repos angemacht hast. 
<DaVu> er ist schon raus
<k1l> weil du hast da den xenial backports lts kernel.
<k1l> jo, bin jetzt weg.
<k1l> denke er hat da mit dem repo rumgefummel die -updates ausgemacht. dann gehts
<DaVu> Ja, ich bin auch nicht mehr lange da
<Check1> nach reboot
<Check1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24635421/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> immer noch das gleiche.... xorg-video-abi15 installieren
<jokrebel> 19:13:32        k1l | und ganz wichtig: nachgucken ob du die richtigen -updates repos angemacht hast.
<DaVu> und das ^^
<jokrebel> 19:13:43        k1l | weil du hast da den xenial backports lts kernel.
<jokrebel> Check1: Überprüf mal Deine Quellen ..."denke er hat da mit dem repo rumgefummel die -updates ausgemacht. dann gehts"
<Check1> sind gemeinsam immer noch am gleichen punkt ,würde sagen ich sage ihm das es mit der grafikkarte nichts wird ;) oder?
<Check1> sind die von der ubuntu install  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24635432/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> und welcher kernel läuft da gerade?
<Check1> sehe bei den quellen keinen fehler ,tut mir leid. was soll da nicht stimmen?
<Check1> die unteren zwei aktivieren?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trusty_Tahr/#Kernel
<le_bot> Title: Trusty Tahr › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> welche unteren 2?
<Check1> sind unten zwei mit # versehen.
<Check1> aus dem link werde ich nicht schlau ,sorry
<jokrebel> seh da nur eine Zeile "unten" mit #
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein uname -a
<Check1> Linux grimm-desktop 4.4.0-78-generic #99~14.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 27 18:51:25 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> möglicherweise ist der kernel einfach zu neu. Mit dem "Möchte man beim Kernel 3.13 bleiben, der bis 2019 unterstützt wird, sollte man die Version 14.04.1 {en} {dl} zur Installation verwenden." Sollte dann auch der alte Nvidiatreiber noch installierbar sein
<Check1> ist ein guter ansatz. soll ich jetzt nochmal neu installieren?
<Check1> irgendwie ist das die arbeit nicht wert.
<Check1> also ich stehe auf dem schlauch ,ist irgendwie nicht mein tag. wenn keiner mehr eine idee hat. wäre mein vorschlag das ich euch nicht länger belästige.
<Check1> ich sage ihm das es mit der grafigkarte nix wird oder installiere 12.04 ;((
<jokrebel> Du hattest ja ein release-Upgrade gemacht, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, oder?
<jokrebel> nicht 12.04! das ist tot
<Check1> ich denke ,laut inet bis 14.04 soll der 173 laufen. die habe ich installiert. aber der 173 war nicht zu installieren, egal was wir gemeinsam versucht haben.
<jokrebel> 14.04.1  ).1 wär da wichtig, weil nur das den 3.13er Kernel mitbringt. Und dann upgraden 
<jokrebel> weil da vermutlich ein neueres 14.04 (welches bereits einen neueren Kernel hat, welcher wiederum nicht mehr mit nem sooo alten NVidia-Treiber "kann"
<Check1> ok , ab welcher 14.04 version würdet ihr sagen das der 173 läuft?
<Check1> dann installiere ich die morgen und versuche es von vorne
<jokrebel> mit der grundinstallation von 14.04.1 welches als einziges den 3.13 Kernel ausliefert. Alle neueren (14.04.2 ....3 ....4....5) kommen mit neuerem Kernel
<jokrebel> hab ich eigentlich schon mehrfach so versucht zu erklären
<Check1> sorry bissel müde. ihr seit spitze auf dem ftp gibt es 14.04.5 
<Check1> muss die 14.0.4.1 suchen 
<Check1> ok, habe sie ;) lade sie runter und teste es erneut
<Check1> net böse sein, melde mich morgen , und vielen vielen dank für die hilfe. wünsche allen einen schönen abend ;D
<jokrebel> dito und viel Erfolg
<uniCATx> wenn ich ein icon-Verzeichnis vom /usr/share/icons ins /home-Verzeichnis verschiebe, muss ich dabei etwas besonderes bedenken?
<uniCATx> verschiebung mit gksudo? zB.
<Frickelpit> Wieso willst du es verschieben?
<uniCATx> weil mir der Verzeichnis einfach dort rein geraten ist
<uniCATx> ich will aber alle neue icons in home haben
<Frickelpit> Wie kann denn ein Verzeichnis irgendwo rein geraten, wo man root Rechte für benötigt?
<Frickelpit> anyways … mv mit sudo sollte dir den Ordner dahin verschieben, wo du willst
<uniCATx> habe dafür mit gksudo Thunar geöffnet
<uniCATx> ok
<Frickelpit> jo, geht auch
<uniCATx> danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-24
<tadeus77> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Hilfe bei der Installation von phpmyadmin auf UbuntuServer 1604 mit nginx. Ich hab das mit apt installiert und verwende hier diese einfache config https://pastebin.com/N1Gjy8dR  Was muss ich daran ändern, wenn ich die URL von domain.com/phpmyadmin auf domain.com/asdfasdf ändern möchte?  Wenn ich die erste Zeile ändere, bezieht sich doch das auf dem Pfad im...
<le_bot> Title: location /phpmyadmin { root /usr/share/; index index.php; try_files $ur - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tadeus77> ...Dateisystem die 
<tadeus77> anderen beiden locations beziehen sich auf dem Pfad für den Browser so wie ich das verstanden hab. Ich hab jetzt alle Varianten die mir eingefallen sind ausprobiert, bekomme aber jedes Mal nur nen 404. Wie geht das richtig?
<koegs> "/location" bezieht sich auf die URL, "root" auf den Ordner im Dateisystem
<tadeus77> koegs: so hab ich das anfangs auch verstanden, und alle 3 locations auf asdf geändert und root auf /usr/share/phpmyadmin    Aber damit bekomm ich auch nur nen 404
<tadeus77> wenn ich aber die locations auf phpmyadmin belasse und root auf /usr/share  läufts ohne probleme
<DaVu> jokrebel: konntet ihr das Problem mit der alten NVidia Karte gestern noch lösen? (neugierig bin)
<k1l_> DaVu: laut log eher nicht
<DaVu> ok
<ichbindeb> q
<_moep_> hi
<_moep_> wie ist das eigentlich bei ipv6, wenn ich auf ne virtuelle ip-adresse auf mein dev hinzufügen will. bei IPv4 gibt/gab(?) es ja dann sowas wie eth0.1
<_moep_> ich hab die jetzt mit ip hinzugefügt, aber die fliegt ja spät beim reboot raus
<Frickelpit> _moep_: trag sie in die /etc/network/interfaces ein. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces/#Mehrere-IP-Adressen
<le_bot> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> Frickelpit: die erste kann ich auf allow-hotplug lassen, oder
<Lynk> Wie installiere ich Xen? Ich versuche es schon seit Tagen, der bleibt beim Booten aber bei der ramdisk stehen
<Lynk> o_O
<Frickelpit> _moep_: jo
<uniCATx> arbeitet xubuntu mit gtk? Schadet es, wenn ich gtk nachinstalliere? Bringt es das System durcheinander?
<k1l_> Lynk: was hast du installiert und was ist die fehlermeldung?
<_moep_> Frickelpit: ich hab jetzt in der ersten iface eth0 inet6 auto u danach iface multi-addr inet static und danach die adresse, allerdings taucht die nach dem restart der des interfaces nicht auf
<koegs> uniCATx: anstatt hier andauernd meta-fragen zu stellen, solltest du deine echten Probleme melden
<geser> _moep_: du kannst einem Interface problemlos mehrere IPv6-Adressen zuweisen ohne Alias-Interfaces anlegen zu müssen
<k1l_> uniCATx: du fragst die ganze zeit um den heissen brei herum. so kann dir keiner helfen
<Frickelpit> _moep_: der service restart spinnt meistens, so sind meine Erfahrungen.
<_moep_> lol
<_moep_> also werd ich die kiste wohl doch irgendwann nacher mal restartend
<tokam> Ich kenne jemanden der hat ein Ubuntu System, das noch von 2010 stammt und immer schön geupdated wurde
<tokam> ist es ein Vorteil das neu zu installieren?
<k1l_> tokam: welche version ist es jetzt? kannst du mit "lsb_release -sd" nachgucken
<tokam> 17.04
<k1l_> dann ist es ok.
<koegs> ist doch einfach: keine probleme == keine probleme
<koegs> man muss halt nur gucken zeitnah zu aktualisieren, wenn es keine LTS-Version ist
<koegs> höchstens gucken ob die "alte" Hardware noch unterstützt wird, sieht der Kollege mit der FX5200
<k1l_> mein system hier war auch anfangs mal ein 13.10.  seit dem immer aktualisiert. spricht ja nichts dagegen solange die hardware mitmacht.
<debitux> hi, gibts nen befehl der mmir anzeigt ob ich in 5ghz oder 2,4 ghz wlan bin und auf welchem kanal?
<sdx23> debitux: iwconfig
<debitux> sdx23: ok danke, das kann ich leider nicht benutzen ^^
<k1l_> iwlist gibts auch noch
<k1l_> aber iwconfig ist eigentlich das tool der wahl
<tinfoil_hat> wavemon ist auch ein gutes tool
<debitux> k1l_: iwlist geht, thx. iwconfig bringt leider mein ganzes system zum aufhängen, da muss ich mir wann anders mal zeit nehmen das zu debuggen ^^
<ppq> nmcli radio wifi
<ppq> das sollte sowas auch anzeigen. kann ich aber gerade nicht checken mangels wlan
<debitux> gibt mir nur aus "aktiviert"
<debitux> aber ich habs ja jetzt schon mit iwlist rausgefunden :)
<Lynk> k1l_: xen-hypervisor-amd64
<Lynk> Unr wenn ich neustarte und Xen wähle bleibt der beim Initialisieren des ramdisk oder so ähnlich stehen
<Lynk> Nichts passiert
<uniCATx> also, ich lese gerade, dass xfce auf gtk Bibliotheken aufbaut. Mit ldd /usr/bin/inkscape | grep gtk stelle ich fest, es sind bei mir aber keine dabei. Dieses wiederum kann mir erklären, weshalb xfce4-idicator-plugin bei sich veränderten themes immer gleich bleibt. Es ist einfach nicht schön.
<deem> uniCATx: die icons für die leiste kommen meist von den programmen selber. ganz ganz selten reichen die theme ersteller für diese programme alternative icons mit ein. man kann halt nicht erwarten, dass es für alle drölftausend programme da draußen alternative icons gibt
<dakira> Ich versuche gerade rauszufinden, ob dnsmasq-base zur default-Installation von Ubuntu 17.04 gehört. Weiss das jmd. oder wie ich das rausfinden kann?
<deem> dakira: dnsmasq sollte seit einiger zeit standard in ubuntu sein
<deem> bei mir ist es installiert und ich hab es nicht manuell installiert
<dakira> deem: Standard ist systemd-resolved (seit 16.10). Bei mir ist es auch installiert. Die Frage ist.. ist es von einem Upgrade übrig geblieben..
<deem> das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. ich hatte anfangs 16.04 drauf
<Lynk> k1l_: Ich bin übrigens,zu Testzwecken, auf Ubuntu 17.04
<Lynk> k1l_: Aber auch auf 16.04 LTS passiert genau das selbe
<deem> dakira: ubuntu-minimal hat ne abhängigkeit auf resolvconf, welches wiederrum ne abhängigkeit auf dnsmasq hat
<deem> dakira: ergo, ja es ist standard
<dakira> deem: wo siehst du das? Ich sehe diese Abhängigkeit nicht. dnsmasq ist nicht mal mehr in main, sondern in universal (dnsmasq-base ist in main)
<deem> joa. verlesen. das steht nur in "enhances" drin
<deem> dakira: die manifest datei legt wohl fest welche pakete von anfang an installiert sind -- http://releases.ubuntu.com/zesty/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<deem> da steht dnsmasq nicht mehr mit drin
<deem> aber da steht auch keines der resolvconf pakete mit drin
<deem> dakira: https://askubuntu.com/questions/48886/how-do-i-list-the-default-installed-packages
<le_bot> Title: system installation - How do I list the default installed packages? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dakira> deem: im Manifest stehen nur die Meta-Pakete (der Rest ergibt sich aus den Abhänhigkeiten).
<deem> grade gesehen, es gibt noch "apt-cache rdepends <paketname>"
<dakira> deem: ah nee. Alles was auf der CD mitgeliefert wird.
<dakira> deem: resolvconf ist dabei. dnsmasq-base ist also nicht mehr default.
<dakira> Mann mann, die haben den DNS-Kram echt ganz schön verkrüppelt. dnsmasq lief bis 16.10 so, dass es nicht per default startete, sondern von NetworkManager angeboten wurde. Seit 16.10 macht systemd-resolved das DNS, dnsmasq-base und der dnsmasq daemon sind aber weiterhin installiert (und laufen!) und verhindern gewisse komplexere lokale DNS-Konfigurationen.
<dakira> Will man das haben muss man beides komplett deaktivieren und die Funktionalität wieder auf NM umbiegen. dnsmasq-base liefert witzigerweise den Dienst (per default on) UND die Funktionalität für NM. Man muss es also installiert lassen und den Dienst deaktivieren. Argh.
<Lynk> Den Sinn will einer mal verstehen
<dakira> Lynk: ich will dnsmasq nutzen um *.dev auf 127.0.0.1 umzubiegen. Dort wartet dann ein nginx der bei Eingabe von FOLDER.dev den entspr. FOLDER aus einem vordefinierten Ordner served.
<deem> interessant, dass ich dnsmasq-base und resolvconf installiert habe, obwohl dnsmasq einen konflikt auf resolvconf hat
<dakira> deem: dnsmasq-base aber nicht.
<deem> stimmt
<Lynk> dakira: Ich meinte eher warum beides installiert ist
<Lynk> Und aktiviert ist
<dakira> deem: resolvconf enthält ohnehin nur tatsächliche Konfiguration.. das Paket tut selber nix (keine binaries)
<ichbindeb> 
<dakira> Lynk: sind sie bei einem clean install wohl doch nicht.
<dakira> ich experimentiere mal weiter. ;) danke für die Hilfe. Schon mal gut zu wissen, dass dnsmasq-base kein default-Paket ist.
<uniCATx> deem, thx für Info. Ich dachte, dass ich mir da irgendwie manuell nachhelfen kann.
<jokrebel> DaVu: er/sie hatte dann auch eine Zeit/lust mehr
<DaVu> jokrebel: danke
<yannis> .
<MrBesen> hello
<k1l_> hi
<MrBesen> k1l_ whats up?
<MrBesen> iam bored
<k1l_> deutscher ubuntu support. zum quatschen haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<MrBesen> sry
<Check1> huhu, hallo meine lieben, hoffe das wir das heute abschliesen können. nach den resultaten von gestern, habe ich heute die 14.04.1 installiert, siehe da die theorie ging auf den mit dieser version war es auch möglich die nvidia 173 zu installieren. jedoch und das macht den bericht etwas ärgerlich. man sieht nur den mauszeiger auf einem schwarzen bildschirm. wäre schön wenn ich etwas besseres berichten könnte ;
<Check1> ps im Xorg log ist mit EE das drin "(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory"
<k1l_> du bist dir aber generell sicher, dass der 173 deine karte noch unterstützt?
<Check1> FX5200
<Check1> denke das der ok wäre ;) 
<k1l_> dachte das hattest du nachgeguckt.
<Check1> wie gesagt wir haben das mehr oder weniger gestern abend gemeinsam erarbeitet ;=
<Check1> auf einer website konnte man das alles eintragen und dort kamm der 173 raus.
<Check1> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2293379
<le_bot> Title: Nvidia GeForce 5500 - Nvidia 173 driver installation support request (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Check1> das war das was ich gelsen hatte
<Check1> FX5200 nicht die 5500
<Check1> hat jemand eine idee was ich noch versuchen könnte?
<Check1> kenne mich mit Xorg nicht wirklich gut aus.
<k1l_> gab es beim installieren meldungen?
<Check1> im ubuntu hat er mir auch von sich aus den 173 angeboten, also würde ich sagen das das schon der richtige ist.
<Check1> keine, über zusätzliche treiber aktiviert und bis neustart alles ok, dann schwarzer bildschirm und nur der mauszeiger
<k1l_> scheint als wenn nvidia die karte seit 177 rausgeschmissen hat. also sollte das noch passen. auch wenn man nur zig hinweise findet, dass die karte an sich schon kacke ist und jetzt halt kacke und alt.
<Check1> hatten wir alles gestern. der ganze rechner ist nicht wirklich toll, jedoch er ist nicht mir und ich würde gerne das teil wieder weg haben , videos die nicht in zeitlupe laufen und raus mit der mühle ;)
<k1l_> Check1: was sagt denn /var/log/Xorg.0.log und /var/log/apt/term.log
<Check1> kann die 14.04.0 laden und installieren wenn das was hilft ,mehr ideen habe ich nicht mehr
<Check1> wie war nochmal die seite für pastebinit
<k1l_> Check1: du kannst so oft neu installieren wie du lustig bist, wirst aber keinen meter weiterkommen, wenn du dich nicht mal mit den problemen beschäftigst. sprich: exakte fehlermeldungen und logs werden benötigt
<k1l_> paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> bin mal kurz afk.
<Check1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24645437/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Check1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24645450/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Check1> fals ihr noch mehr infos oder logs braucht, ich bin da ;)
<k1l_> Check1: ist "linux-generic" installiert?
<Check1> nein, ist es nicht 
<k1l_> was sagt "uname -a"?
<Check1> installiere es schnell
<Check1> Linux grimm-desktop 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Check1> ok, ist fertig
<Check1> neu starten?
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> also wenn du glück hast, dann reicht das schon, weil das die neusten kernel und kernel header installiert.
<Check1> nach dem neustart bringt er ein bild bis zur anmelung ,so wie zuvor, aber nach der anmeldung nur noch schwarzer bildschirm ohne mauszeiger.
<k1l_> also geht der login screen?
<k1l_> kannst du mal den guest account probieren?
<Check1> der geht, aber schon die ganze zeit, ab der anmeldung geht nichts mehr
<Check1> moment
<k1l_> ja das kann ich nicht riechen was geht und was nicht geht :)
<Check1> das habe ich doch gar nicht verlangt, ist mir schon klar, versuche doch so gut es geht euch (dir) mitzuteilen wie stand der dinge ist ;)
<k1l_> alles gut
<Check1> auch alles schwarz
<Check1> wenn du möchtest ssh -l grimm 79.213.154.215
<k1l_> nee, das macht man nicht. so kann auch hier keiner mehr drüber gucken und hlefen bzw einschreiten wenn was schief läuft
<Check1> wart nur ne idee ;(
<Check1> sorry
<k1l_> kannst du noch mal das aktuelle /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einem pastebin zeigen?
<Check1> klar moment
<Check1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24645586/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> immer noch (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<Check1> jup so steht es drin
<Check1> Xorg ist toll kann man viele sachen mit mache ,aber ich tu mich da wirklich schwer ;(
<Check1> was war die änderung von 14.04.0 zu 14.04.1 ?
<Check1> gestern mit der 14.04.4 ging gar nichts auch das installieren des treiber war nicht möglich. daher die frage ob ich die 14.04.0 installieren soll ;)
<k1l_> nein. das ist kein unterschied zur 14.04.1 oder 14.04.0
<Check1> mein der kram ist wirklich alt nicht das da evtel was drin war was jetzt fehlt
<k1l_> man findet halt viele leute die probleme damals hatten. der treiber geht, baut das nvidia module, lädt das module auch. hat aber kein 3d support weil da irgendwas nicht stimmt.
<Rochvellon> ab .2 wird HWE bei der Installation aktiviert. Bei 14.04.4 ists der 4.2er Kernel
<Check1> hast evtel ne idee wie man es hinbekommt das ohne den treiber die videos nicht in zeitlupe laufen? dann brauche ich ihn nicht.
<k1l_> Rochvellon: deswegen hat er ja das .1 installiert. ist der 3.13er kernel
<Rochvellon> jo
<k1l_> Check1: einen 200 euro rechner mit aktueller hardware nutzen. das kann jede heutige intel cpu ohne extra graka.
<Check1> das weis ich doch ;)
<Check1> es ist doch nicht meiner ;(
<k1l_> also wenn du ganz viel motivation hast, dann kannst du in die tiefen der videotreiber eintauchen und gucken ob die karte besonderen foo braucht in der xorg.conf oder ähnliches.  oder kernel parameter.
<Check1> es tut mir wirklich leid euch damit zu nerven.
<Rochvellon> evtl. auch mal mit 16.04 rumspielen
<k1l_> https://askubuntu.com/a/827941/31260  so sehe ich das sonst auch. nouveau nutzen
<le_bot> Title: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Proprietary Driver Problem - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> kannst auch noch mal ins syslog gucken in /var/log/
<Check1> ok,ich versuche ihn zu kauf einer anderen karte zu bewegen. jemand eine idee welche billigkarte in dem teil noch läuft (p4) asus und evtel auch unter 16.04 oder höher?
<DaVu> Check1: kommt ganz aufs Budget an
<k1l_> da lohnt es sich nicht mehr zu investieren. alte cpu, wenig ram und lahme graka. da würde ich eher nach aktuellerer gebrauchter hardware gucken
<Check1> ok, das ist also auch mit meiner ansicht identisch. vielen danke für eure zeit und hilfe ;)
<Check1> wünsche allen noch einen schönen abend ;:)
<k1l_> hf
<Check1> bye
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: eben nicht 16.04 so weit war er ja schon, aber > Kernel 3.13 wird der Treiber nicht mehr unterstützt
<jokrebel> nun gut - zu spät
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: er war bei 14.04.4 ;)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Er hatte mit 14.04.1 neu installiert und hatte deshalb den 3.13er Kernelzweig ... wenn er es richtig gemacht hat, war er nach Upgrade auch mit Stand 14.04.4 immer noch beim 3.13 Kernel...
<jokrebel> Das mit dem 14.04.1 hatt ich ihm gestern extra (deshalb) so empfohlen
<jokrebel> um das genau zu analysieren müsst ich jetzt die Links von ihm alle noch anschaun, aber das bringt ja nix mehr weil eh schon wieder weg
<Chan_Monster> nabend zusammen :) weiss jemand wie ich bei cinnamon nen taskleisten icon selber erstelle ?
<Chan_Monster> habs rausgefunden aber THX
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-25
<tokam> k1l_: eventuell räumt ubuntu nicht richtig auf bei den updates?
<empie2go> Im dash erhalte ich ein altes Programm angezeigt: "steuern.lu.2013 nP" , das war eine Java Software. Wie kann ich das sauber deinstallieren?
<irgendwer4711> hi, gab es nicht mal einen ubuntu netinstaller, wo man die zu installierende Version aussuchen konnte?
<sdx23> empie2go: wie hast du das denn installiert?
<sdx23> irgendwer4711: es gibt http://netboot.xyz , das bietet sowas an.
<le_bot> Title: netboot.xyz (at netboot.xyz)
<irgendwer4711> hab schon
<irgendwer4711> mein installer hatte eben gefragt
<sdx23> irgendwer4711: der normale?
<irgendwer4711> jo
<irgendwer4711> ich wollte Lubuntu, konnte ich dann auch anklicken
<LupusE> wo ist der vorteil von LEDE, ausser aktuellere pakete? nutze derzeit noch dd-wrt.
<LupusE> ah, hat sich gerade geklaert. musste nur ein wenig weiter in der FAQ lesen :)
<empie2go> sdx23, sorry, war weg: Ich habe es mit dem installer installiert, der mitgekommen ist.
<empie2go> Es ist eine Steuersoftware.
<napterk> hallo
<xpc> Hallo @ napterk & empie2go
<napterk> mein laptop geht nach einer kurzen Weile in den Schlafmodus. Kann das an einem nicht verwendeten Pae Kernel liegen?
<sdx23> empie2go: das ist eine wine application. In .wine nach dem uninstall suchen.
<xpc> Was nutzt du für eine Kernelversion ...? @ napterk
<napterk> xpc, 4.4.0-21-generic
<xpc> napterk ich habe ein help as thread gefunden ist zwar etwas älter aber vielleicht hilf es dir ja -> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kernelupdate-ignoriert-kernelparameter-forcepa/ <- @ napterk
<le_bot> Title: Kernelupdate ignoriert Kernelparameter "forcepae" --> Fehler › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<empie2go> sdx23, wie mache ich das?
<napterk> xpc, kannst du mir nochmal kurz erklären, was es mit PAE auf sich hat...steig da nicht ganz durch. Also mein allter Prozessor unterstützt PAE muss ich dann auch den entsprechenden Kernel und Bootoption für Xenial setzen?
<empie2go> sdx23, im persönlichen ordner finde ich nur einen ordner wine-pipelight, meinst du den?
<xpc> PAE ist das Physical Address Extension des Kernels @ napterk 
<xpc> das setzen des PAE ist bei jeder CPU verschieden deswegen gibt es da kein idial Lösung zu dem PAE Bug @ napterk
<napterk> ja, ich finde dazu auch vielen Aussage mit verschiedenen Ansätzen. Aber ein PAE Kernel muss auf jeden Fall installiert sein? werd mal mit einer "forcepae" Bootoption probieren @xpc
<xpc> napterk ....Du kannst aber mal versuchen einen signed-kernel zu Installieren -> linux-image-4.4.0-21-signed <- dieser Kernel unterstützt eventuell deine CPU <-
<napterk> aber eigentlich startet der Kernel. Ich hab nur diese komischen ACPI Probleme...
<xpc> jepp das ist ein Kernel-Bug dieser exsitiert schon seit 2009 im Ubuntu 12.04 precise pangolin @ napterk 
<napterk> ha, okay! hast du zufällig die ID? 
<xpc> napterk ...Du kannst aber Methode 2 mal austesten und zwar im Grub den ACPI Mode auf off zustellen das geht auch 
<napterk> xpc, ist aber ein Läppi, geht dann nicht auch der Lüfter aus?
<xpc> napterk ....nee die finde ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht um dir das Bug-Respo zu schicken 
<xpc> napterk ..nein der APCI schalter regelt zwar im Bootlayer die PWM Schaltung aber wenn du lm-sensors und fancontrol for thinkpad installiert hast drehen die Lüfter nicht bei jedem reboot laut hoch 
<xpc> napterk deswegen probiere dochmal den signed-kernel aus vielleicht löst sich dieser Kernel-Bug dann bei dir im luft auf ein versuch kannst ja mal sporadisch machen wenn´s nicht geht dann, schmeiste den signed-kernel wieder von deinem Ubuntu-System weg 
<napterk> xpc, ja, ding ist nur, ich müsste wieder ins system chrooten, was bei de i386 ziemlich umständlich ist, der USB Controller und CD Laufwerk sich verabschiedet haben ;) halt richtig alte Hardware hier 
<xpc> napterk oha verstehe
<xpc> napterk ...dann ist ist der Kernel den du da, nutzt aber zu neu wenn, du alte Hardware nutzt die nur ein 32 Bit Linux-System Unterstützt denn solltest du den kernel downgraden also dir für deine alte Hardware einen älteren Kernel suche ohne den PAE-Bug.
<xpc> napterk ...hiermal ein kleines Linux-Kernel repository by Linus Torvalds -> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/refs/ <- hier findest du bestimmt auch einen Linux-Kernel der deine alte Hardware samt deiner CPU unterstützt 
<le_bot> Title: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree (at git.kernel.org)
<napterk> okay ich werde dann jetzt nochmal Chrooten und die volle Bandbreit machen: alten Kernel, PAE-Kernel, Bootoptionen ändern (forcepae und acpi=off) THX @xpc
<mrkramps> was denn das für hardware?
<napterk> medion MD 95400 
<mrkramps> pentium 4 M?
<xpc> napterk ja versuchs mal viel Glück 
<blingbling> Ich hier gibt es ein paar django-Experten: Wie komme ich folgendes Mapping: host:port/foo/list.xml -> Funktionsaufruf, host:port/foo/*.png -> Datei aus Verzeichnis direkt ausliefern.
<ghostmag> Hey und hallo meine Lieblingsubuntucommunity. Ich würde gerne meinen Sound zusätzlich über die Grafikkarte über HDMI ausgeben. Ist das möglich? Eventuell sogar in 5.1?
<unix_> e
<lars__> abend
<felunka> Hi! Ich habe eine Frage zu Dovecot + Postfix. Hat jemand eine Idee, warum ich den Server nur von localhost erreichen kann (webmail mit webserver auf der selben maschine)?
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-26
<ubudesk_unterweg> hi
<ubudesk_unterweg> hab da mal ne frage
<ppq> schieß los
<ubudesk_unterweg> Thema: Wie sind Kommandos aufgebaut?
<ppq> was ist deine frage?
<ppq> etwas konkreter musst du schon werden
<ubudesk_unterweg> Sie können sogar den Zeilentrenner (Return?) verwenden, um ein langes Kommando auf mehrere Eingabezeilen zu verteilen, aber Sie müssen direkt davor ein "\" setzen, damit die Shell das Kommando nicht vorzeitig für vollständig hält.
<ubudesk_unterweg> wie ist das gemeint brauch mal nin beispiel
<Frickelpit> man ascii
<Frickelpit> Da siehste die Steuerzeichen z.B.
<ppq> ja, da ist die enter-taste gemeint. tipp mal im terminal: echo bla \ [entertaste drücken] blub [entertaste drücken]
<ubudesk_unterweg> mit dem befehl ls geht das nicht?
<ppq> das geht mit jedem befehl
<ubudesk_unterweg> wenn ich enter drücke wird befehl ja ausgeführt, raff ich nicht
<ppq> eben nicht
<ppq> das ist die wirkung des \ am zeilenende
<ubudesk_unterweg> hmpf
<ubudesk_unterweg> ah k
<ubudesk_unterweg> thx
<ppq> \ wird allerdings auch zum escapen genutzt, zb. für leerzeichen in dateinamen
<ppq> wenn die datei "eine textdatei.txt" heißt, zb.   ls eine\ textdatei.txt
<ppq> oder besser, um das escapen zu vermeiden: ls "eine textdatei.txt"
<Frickelpit> idealerweise auf Leerzeichen im Dateinamen verzichten ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> :)
<ppq> oder einfach tab-completion nutzen
<Frickelpit> das sowieso
<ubudesk_unterweg> ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ \
<ubudesk_unterweg> > sudo apt-get install k3b \
<ubudesk_unterweg> > echo Hallo Welt
<ubudesk_unterweg> klappt :)
<ubudesk_unterweg> ne klappt nicht && fehlt, sry
<ubudesk_unterweg> ppq: welchen sinn macht der befehl sleep? leicht zu versthenden anwendungsfall bitte
<Frickelpit> warte
<ubudesk_unterweg> shell wartet doch die ganze zeit auf mich ;)
<Frickelpit> ubudesk_unterweg: sleep 5 && echo test
<ubudesk_unterweg> k
<ubudesk_unterweg> benötige mal einen einfachen befehl (kommando) gemäß befehlsstruktur Kommando, Optionen, Argumente - irgendwas einfaches
<Frickelpit> ls -la /etc
<Frickelpit> ubudesk_unterweg: die Manpage zeigt dir die Struktur des Befehles auch an unter "SYNOPSIS"
<ubudesk_unterweg> ./etc = Pfad = Argument = Womit wird es gemacht - sehe ich das richtig
<ubudesk_unterweg> hm
<ubudesk_unterweg> ergo nie einheitlich? am besten immer man ls oder man echo ?
<Frickelpit> kommt halt auf den Befehl an, ob er ein Argument benötigt oder nicht.
<Frickelpit> aber prinzipiell sollte man sich die Manpage anschauen, um den Befehl zu verstehen.
<ubudesk_unterweg> echt ne dumme frage kann das argument auch ne anwendung sein?
<ubudesk_unterweg> scheint wohl zu dumm gewesen zu sein, liegts daran das alles als anwendung gewertet wird?
<Frickelpit> Das Argument ist ja für den vorangestellten Befehl, wenn du ein ls -l firefox tippst, versucht ls dir die Datei firefox anzuzeigen im aktuellen Verzeichnis
<Frickelpit> Was natürlich nicht funktioniert (es sei denn, du bist im Verzeichnis, wo die bin von ff liegt)
<Frickelpit> Man kann aber Ausgaben an eine Anwendung übergeben mit | oder umleiten mit >
<ubudesk_unterweg> krass ist das
<Frickelpit> das geht noch viel tiefer ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> Frickelpit: wird echo test intern oder extern realisiert?
<ubudesk_unterweg> also in der shell
<Frickelpit> wie meinen?
<ubudesk_unterweg> es gibt interne und externe kommandos in der shell
<ubudesk_unterweg> also lese ich hier so ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> bei test zeigt er nur test
<Frickelpit> ja, bash hat interne Kommandos, wie z.B. test
<Frickelpit> help test vs man test
<ubudesk_unterweg> gut danke
<Frickelpit> test ist aber bei echo nur das Argument, welches echo ausgeben soll
<Rolfi> Hallo! Noch immer ärgert mich der neue Drucker. Vor Wut habe ich ihn unter 16.04 LTS 64bit in Systemeinstellungen -> Drucker ->
<Rolfi> einfach gelöscht. Doch nun erscheint dort "Drucker-local Druckdienst nicht verfügbar". -> Verbindung -> localhost ->failed to connect Server???
<Rolfi> In Windows läuft alles prima. Also kein Leitungsproblem.
<Rolfi> Drucker: DCP-9017CDW (war hier schon öfter ein Problem)
<Rolfi> Drucker per USB verbunden
<Rolfi> Kann mir  bitte jemand einen Tipp geben?
<nagetier> Rolfi: Es gibt Drucker, die unter Linux vollkommen wutfrei funktionieren.. alles andere ist pita
<nagetier> Und ja, das ist schade, wenn man solch einen wutbehafteten im Hause hat
<nagetier> Hätte auch keine Lust mich denen auseinanderzusetzen
<Rolfi> nagetier: Ja, hatte mir einen Buntlaserdrucker geleistet, aber seit Tagen nur Probleme damit.
<nagetier> Und soweit ich weiß sind das oft auch die "guten" Drucker, also die, die problemlos unter Linux laufen.. oft wird ansonsten im Treiber etwas verdreht, damit sie lauffähig sind
<Rolfi> Und eine unfähige Hotline von Brother, siehe vor ein paar Tagen hier im Chat.
<nagetier> Rolfi: Und du hattest dich zuvor ausgibig informiert ob dieser auch unter Linux funktioniert, und nicht einfach nur auf den Preis und Funktionalität geachtet?
<Rolfi> Si, extra bei der Auswahl drauf geachtet.
<Rolfi> Und laut Brother soll er ja auch unter Linux laufen. Offenbar nur bei mir nicht.
<nagetier> Rolfi: Ich selber kann dir da leider nicht helfen
<Rolfi> Schade, aber danke fürs Mitgefühl.
<nagetier> :) gerne
 * nagetier wäre ja noch geblieben
<deem> für's protokoll: von borhter hab ich hier schon öfter gelesen, dass die probleme unter linux machen, weil die nur einen properitären treiber anbieten
 * Rochvellon hatte damals mit dem MFC keine Probleme gehabt
<Besi> Hallo ich habe die Nvidia Grafiktreiber installiert und wenn ich mich anmelden kommt da so eine Anmelde Schleife ich komm nicht mehr ihn mein Account Rein ???????
<Besi> Hallo ich habe die Nvidia Grafiktreiber installiert und wenn ich mich anmelden kommt da so eine Anmelde Schleife ich komm nicht mehr ihn mein Account Rein ???????
<nagetier> Besi: Ein Versuch wäre dich ohne DM wie lightdm direkt als Nutzer, also nicht als root, per 'startx' anzumelden
<Besi> ich kappier das nicht Linux Mint Bassiert auf Ubuntu und wiso funktioniert es bei MInt und bei Ubuntu nicht ????????
<nagetier> Und streiche mal bitte ein paar Fragezeichen in deinen Fragen
<nagetier> KA, das kann man so nicht sagen
<nagetier> Wenn dann sollte man sich die Logs mal genauer ansehen
<Rochvellon> Evtl. auch die Konfigurationsdateien vergleichen 
<nagetier> Besi: Wie verhält sich denn startx?
<nagetier> Wäre zum eingrenzen schon ein brauchbarer Weg
<Besi> ich verstehe das nicht was du meinst ich känne mich mit linux nicht gut aus
<Besi> auch im internet steht nichts gescheites drin aber das ist ein Bug und der ist schonn länger bekannt aber wieso schaffen es die Entwickler nicht zu beheben
<nagetier> Besi: Du kannst mit Strg+Al+F1 zu einem Terminal wechseln, dort meldet man sich mit Benutzernamen und Passwort an, und gibt dort dann 'startx' ein.. das umgeht das grafische Login (welches derzeit ein Problem bereiten könnte)
<smeexs> ich finds bisl doof dass ich in der listen ansicht keinen neuen ordner erstellen kann , gibts da vielleicht ne andere möglichkeit , nen shortcut oder so ?
<smeexs> listenansicht vom datei browser
<nagetier> Ich auch, aber gewaltig, Shift+Strg+N
<nagetier> In Thunar jedenfalls
<nagetier> Wenn da jetzt auch noch jeder ne eigen Kombination will..
<nagetier> +e
<smeexs> komisch is ja auch dass man die alte darstellung mit der liste wo man die ordner aufklappen kann in den ansichts einstellungen wählen kann , nicht aber in dem fenster mit nem symbol oder mit dem alten shortcut 
<smeexs> am aller aller blödesten is aber dass wenn man die ansicht ändert das auch den desktop betrifft .. was die ganze einstellung bisl sinnlos macht ^^
<smeexs> danke nagetier dein shortcut funzt auch im standard datei browser
<nagetier> Entweder ist die Kombination hier hilfreich oder ein Fenster so zu vergrößern dass es Platz bietet um das entsprechende Kontext-Menü aufzurufen..
<nagetier> Absoluter facepalm.. meiner Meinung nach
<smeexs> ich mein diese ansicht , leider kann man die nur mehr im einstellungs menü wählen 
<smeexs> https://s02.justpaste.it/files/justpaste/d421/a15451742/file122.png
<smeexs> nur wenn man das macht zeigt einem der desktop überhaupt nichts mehr an :)
<nagetier> Aber es *muss* einen Sinn ergeben, schließlich umgibt uns das seit vielen Jahren
<smeexs> früher konnt man die ansichten mzumindest mit dem shortcut durchschalten 
<smeexs> nein das is erst kürzlich so 
<smeexs> also kürzlich , seit 14.5 oder 16.04
<nagetier> smeexs: Das mit dem Ordner nicht mehr erstellen können, also ohne Shortcut, wenn die Ansicht gefüllt ist, widerfährt mir hier seit langer Zeit
<nagetier> Und ich rege mich darüber jedes mal wieder auf
<smeexs> ahso das , ja is richtig , stört mich aber erst wirklich in der letzten zeit 
<smeexs> bezog mich jetzt auf die aufklappbare listen ansicht
<nagetier> ahja, ok
<smeexs> ich hab ja nix gegen änderung , probier auch gern neue sachen 
<nagetier> klar, wir doch alle :)
<smeexs> aber langsam gehts mir auch wo hin dass man ständig alles ändern muss 
<nagetier> ja, gui unter linux ist und wird wohl für alle Zeit unausgereift bleiben
<nagetier> Gerade weil immer wieder Dinge geändert werden
<nagetier> Und da drölfzig tausend typen involviert sind
<smeexs> naja in vergleich zu win find ich die unity eh sehr aufgeräumt und übersichtlich , kurz besser als in win
<nagetier> Ja, das sehe ich noch nicht so :) aber schön wenn es mitnutzer so sehen ;)
<nagetier> Oft hat die GUI Vorteile, sehe ich ebenfalls so.. will sie nicht missen.. aber so etwas m(
<nagetier> Glaube kaum das es mehr als 5 Zeilen Code sind die angepasst werden müssten
<smeexs> jo , einfach n symbol mit nem plus neben dem liste/symbol icon oben rechts ^^
<smeexs> aber es is ja schon mal schön dass es nicht nur mich stört :)
<nagetier> Und as alles ist, wieder meiner Meinung nach, tödlich für Nutzer der Linux-GUI.. die rennen einfach weg, und reden schlecht darüber
<nagetier> :(
<nagetier> Mag nich sämtliche Dateibrowser betreffen, es reicht aber schon wenn es einen betrifft der per Standard installiert wurde
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich verwende in meinem Ubuntu1704 Google Earth. Es läuft recht flüssig. Im Vergleich zum Google Earth für Windows fehlt mir aber hier irgendwie die "StreetView" Option. Dieses orange Männchen rechts unten. Gibts das bei GE für Ubuntu nicht oder wie kann ich das aktivieren?
<ppq> Nicknack3, seit letztem monat gibts eine neue version, die in google chrome läuft. benutzt du die oder eine andere version?
<Nicknack3> ne, hab mir ne *.deb installiert
<Nicknack3> aber ich guck mir mal die chrome version an
<ppq> probier doch mal die chrome-basierte version. die andere ist schon ziemlich in die jahre gekommen
<Loetmichel_> mein handy hat mir letzt erzählt daß die GE app nimmer weiterentwickelt wird. ich solle doch google maps nutzen?!?
 * nagetier wuschelt nur kurz kuh
<ppq> Loetmichel_, joar, ziemlich unübersichtlich wie viele varianten von google earth es gib
<ppq> Loetmichel_, die androidversion basiert jetzt wohl auch auf chrome
<nagetier> na, das kenne wir ja :)
<ppq> "Am 20. April 2017 wurde die Android-App auf Version 9 aktualisiert, die die gleichen Neuerungen wie die am 18. April 2017 veröffentlichte Web-Version von Google Earth mit sich brachte."
<ppq> wollen bestimmt nur die chrome verbreitung fördern :)
<nagetier> sach nich so etwas ..
<Nicknack3> habs probiert, in der Chrome Version läuft StreetView 1a. Aber KMZ Support ist ein Graus und die ganzen Ebenen fehlen auch. Aber für mich passts wenns in Chrome läuft.
<nagetier> ein Grund GE anzusetzen
<nagetier> ab*
<ppq> :)
<uniCATx> kann mir jemand auf die folgende Frage antworten? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24671495/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> die entsprechende datei löschen
<uniCATx> also wenn ich richtig verstehe sowohl /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ANWENDUNG1.list als auch .../ANWENDUNG2.list können gelöscht werden?
<dadrc> naja, wahrscheinlich willst du nur eine von beiden löschen, damit du die updates aus dem ppa noch kriegst
<dadrc> aber ein eintrag reicht halt
<uniCATx> dadrc, aber nicht die Einträge in ANWENDUNGEN&AKTUALISIERUNGEN
<uniCATx> Andere Programme
<dadrc> ajo, die verschwinden nicht einfach so
<uniCATx> wenn ich mir die 2 Quellen Einträge anschaue, dann sehe ich keine Hinweise auf die Dateien .... . list
<dadrc> nö, wieso auch? die kannst du nennen, wie du willst
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-27
<gkm> moin
<gkm> Was ist mit der Wetterapp los? Da steht seit langen nur "Derzeit keine Daten verfügbar"
<DaVu> was denn für ne Wetterapp?
<jokrebel> Na "die"
<jokrebel> guten Morgen
<Web-Kanotix784> hallo
<Web-Kanotix784> habe ein Gigabyte Gamiming Board AB350... ubuntu LTS will nicht booten
<Web-Kanotix784> kann man die treiber in das iso einbinden?
<Lengsdorfer> Schonmal an den EFI/Legacy options gespielt?
<egon__> Lengsdorfer: nein ich weiß gar nicht was ich da tun soll
<Lengsdorfer> im bios von dem Ding kannste efi oder legacy einstellen, verm. mit einigen zusatzoptionen. 'Sicher' ist, das erstmal auf legacy zu stellen und zu installieren
<egon__> ja aber ist nicht mit uefi besser und schneller?  oder kann man das nachträglich noch abändern?
<Lengsdorfer> theoretisch isses schneller. aber das bs muss das efi unterstützen und da gibt häufig mal brassel
<egon__> bios hat efi
<egon__> kann man nachträglich ändern?
<Lengsdorfer> du müsstest das efi ausschalten, bzw. auf legacy stellen können
<Lengsdorfer> dann wirst du allerdings nachmal installieren müssen
<Lengsdorfer> nochmal
<egon__> mhm habe hier ne ganze latte treiber *.deb... könnte mir vorstellen das alles funnzen würde wenn diese treiber gleich im boot-iso vorhanden wären
<Lengsdorfer> da habich zuwenig ahnung von
<Lengsdorfer> wenn da irgendwo was von 'fastboot' steht, sollte man das wohl auch ausmachen. das kann afaik nur von windows richtig genutzt werden. 
<Lengsdorfer> habich mehrfach gelesen
<egon__> mhm
<Kirsten> Hallo, ist hier wer, bei diesem aschönen Wetter?
<ppq> jo
<Kirsten_> Hallo, wenn ich meinen Laptop starten möchte, bekomme ich den Fehler dev/sda1: unexepted inconsistency, run fsck manually
<Kirsten_> wie kann ich es hinbekommen, dass ich gleich beim Start eine Konsole bekomme, damit ich fsck ausführen kann??? 
<Kirsten> kann mir jemand verraten, wie kann ich es hinbekommen, dass ich gleich beim Start eine Konsole bekomme, damit ich fsck ausführen kann???
<Frickelpit> nimm eine Live-CD
<Kirsten> ok, danke
<uniCATx> könnte mir jemand ein Tipp geben, wie ich die W: aus der Welt schaffen kann? https://pastebin.com/UksyWjTn
<le_bot> Title: fnord@vgnnr498e:~$ sudo apt-get update Ign:1 http://download.opensuse.org/repos - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> könnte da doppelte Einträge in den Quellen sein? Flüchtig liest sich das so
<_moep_> du könntest ausschalten, dass dir warnings angezeigt werden :D
<uniCATx> jokrebel, das ist das
<uniCATx> _moep_, für mich ist das nicht die optimalste Lösung :))
<uniCATx> aber was passiert , wenn ich die Source-Quellen deaktiviere?
<uniCATx> und nur 1x im Monat aktiviere zum Update Zwecke
<jokrebel> man sollte halt die doppelten Einträge besser dauerhaft entfernen. Nicht alle temporär
<vl4d> Hallo leute, ich habe eine Frage und hoffe einer kann mir helfen. Ist es möglich auf einem Ubuntu server mit zwei IPs einen Port geöffnet zu haben? Bsp: ip1 hat service1 auf port80 und ip2 hat service2 auf port80
<ppq> vl4d, ja, wenn du die serversoftware entsprechend konfigurierst, nur auf der bestimmten ip:port kombination zu lauschen, geht das
<ppq> die muss das aber auch unterstützen
<ppq> bei apache zb. gehts einfach über verschiedene "Listen" anweisungen in den virtualhost configs
<ppq> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/de/vhosts/ip-based.html#single
<le_bot> Title: Apache IP-based Virtual Host Support - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<ppq> aber verschiedene programme gehen natürlich auch
<uniCATx> jokrebel, habe folgenden Fix gefunden: https://askubuntu.com/questions/766354/how-to-fix-update-problem-on-ubuntu-16-04
<le_bot> Title: apt - how to fix update problem on ubuntu 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> mein Problem liegt daran, dass sich in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ jeweils 2 Arten von Dateien generiert haben: .list und .list.save
<jokrebel> und was steht da jetzt anderes als meine Empfehlung? 
<uniCATx> moment, nicht so schnell
<uniCATx> in beiden steht jeweils nur einen Eintrag: deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/ /
<le_bot> Title: Index of /repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04 (at download.opensuse.org)
<uniCATx> Frage: welche Dateien bzw. Einträge sollen mit # versehen werden?
<uniCATx> da bin ich mir unsicher
<SpiritOfTux> uniCATx: es geht um arc-theme.list und vertex-theme.list 
<uniCATx> ja
<uniCATx> SpiritOfTux, also die beiden? mit # versehen?
<SpiritOfTux> in einen von beiden vor deb ein # setzen 
<SpiritOfTux> schau mal in dein pastebin
<vl4d> ppq, vielen dank =) 
<uniCATx> SpiritOfTux, Frage: bedeutet das, dass eins von den beiden nicht upgedated wird?
<uniCATx> oder?
<SpiritOfTux> ja, weil beide verwenden den selben server
<SpiritOfTux> schau mal rein ;)
<SpiritOfTux> die list.save sin aussen vor
<SpiritOfTux> +d
<uniCATx> was passiert, falls für beide updates vorhanden? kann ich dann das # bei dem jeweils anderen setzten und updaten?
<uniCATx> SpiritOfTux, ich hoffe , Du weist , was ich meine...
<uniCATx> update für arc: 
<uniCATx> dann #.list vertex
<uniCATx> update für vertex:
<uniCATx> dann #.list arc
<uniCATx> grob gesagt
<SpiritOfTux> normal schaut das so aus in der *.list    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<SpiritOfTux> auskommentiert sieht das so aus in *.list # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> SpiritOfTux, genau
<SpiritOfTux> die *.list.save wird beim apt update überlesen da als sicherung dient
<uniCATx> aber , wie gesagt, # bewirkt, dass Repo deaktiviert ist, oder?
<SpiritOfTux> jup
<uniCATx> dh. wenn für arc.theme und vertex.theme updates vorhanden sind, wird nur das OHNE # upgedated, stimmts?
<SpiritOfTux> des geht hier um die SERVER nit um die Packages, in beiden fällen arc-theme.list und vertex-theme.list sind die selben Server vorhanden, dies teilte dir apt mit
<SpiritOfTux> +ch
<uniCATx> ah, also Update läuft dann für die beiden ab??
<SpiritOfTux> arc.theme und vertex.theme sind packages
<SpiritOfTux> jup
<uniCATx> verstanden. ok. vielen dank.
<SpiritOfTux> hast du meld oder kdiff3 auf dem rechner, damit kannst du die files mit ein ander vergleichen ;)
<uniCATx> SpiritOfTux, kannst Du mir noch etwas erläutern? was passiert , wenn ich unter Anwendungen&Aktualisierungen: ANDERE PROGRAMME einfach eines von den beiden identischen Einträgen http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/ / einfach raus nehme bzw Lösche??
<le_bot> Title: Index of /repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04 (at download.opensuse.org)
<uniCATx> was passiert dann? ist das nicht das gleiche was wir besprochen haben. dann bleibt eben nur EINE Quelle übrig.
<uniCATx> ok. ich werde das beim Linux Treffen erfragen. kein Problem. Vielen Dank SpiritOfTux :-)
<SpiritOfTux> schau gerade James Bond 
<SpiritOfTux> sehe hier mal rein https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT/
<le_bot> Title: APT › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uniCATx> Gruß aus Danzig. Ditto. Super, mit Roger!
<SpiritOfTux> Hummel Hummel M.. M...   ;)
<SpiritOfTux> aus HH
<uniCATx> SpiritOfTux, + jokrebel Problem mit Duplizierung gelöst, vielen Dank!
<SpiritOfTux> bitte
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-28
<Kali_Yuga> Hallo, Ich suche Loudness Equalization fuer Linux... unter Windows gibt es dieses Option: https://www.howtogeek.com/115656/3-ways-to-normalize-sound-volume-on-your-pc/ ... gibt es sowas auch unter ubuntu? habe das LADSPA Plugin ausprobiert wurde auch angezeigt aber hatte leider keinen effekt. 
<le_bot> Title: 3 Ways to Normalize Sound Volume on Your PC (at www.howtogeek.com)
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Wenn, dann sollte das *irgendwie* mit Pulseaudio möglich sein, über JACK zu gehen dürfte etwas überdosiert sein
<Kali_Yuga> habe alle Moeglichkeiten unter Pulseaudio ausgeschoepft... keinen sound normalizer dabei. Filme sind zu laut dann wieder zu leise.. hab hier nachgefragt https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/loudness-equalization-fuer-ubuntu-linux/#post-8853179 aber leg mich wie immer nur mit den supportern an
<le_bot> Title: Loudness Equalization für Ubuntu/Linux › Multimedia › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kali_Yuga> sowas sollte eigtl. mal bei ubuntu standartmaessig als option eingefuegt werden. weil leute benutzen wirklich heutzutage noch lautsprecher... 
<Kali_Yuga> sorry
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Frage mich noch wo dieses Bild https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio/ unter Abschnitt "Konfiguration" herkommt, den Reiter "Klangeffekte" sah ich noch nirgends. Derzeit tippe ich noch auf eine Anpassung unter Unity.
<le_bot> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Zu "flat-volumes" (Option in PA) las ich ein wenig, ist aber auch nicht genau das, was du suchst.. und soll wohl auch eher unschön umgesetzt sein
<siebenhauser0> guten tag
<tomreyn> moin moin
<Kali_Yuga> Ja schade eigtl. jetzt will ich mich nichtmehr darum kuemmern... ein anderes mal arbeite ich nochmal dranne. werde es nochmal mit dem dyson-compressor versuchen. vielleicht hab ich ja doch was falsch eingestellt... :( unter windows 7 muss man nur ein haekchen setzen. will aber kein windows :/ ... unter lubuntu kann ich auf dem aelteren Rechner hier sogar 1080p auf youtube gucken. unter windows 7 ging es damals nur auf 480p auf dem rechner ohne zu laggen.
<Kali_Yuga> auf meinem anderen rechner mit kde benutze ich mein bluetooth headset, da ist es mir egal.
<Kali_Yuga> @nagetier trotzdem danke
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Hattest du dir das PPA von kxstudio schon angesehen? Dort ist JACK und seine PlugIns vorinstalliert.. Wobei ich das für etwas zu viel des Guten halte.
<nagetier> Aber zumindest zeigt dort eigentlich jedes PlugIn seine Wirkung
<nagetier> Fand jetzt noch das auf die Schnell, aber ich glaube das hattest schon. https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/of6bh/realtime_volume_normalization/
<le_bot> Title: Realtime Volume Normalization : linux (at www.reddit.com)
<nagetier> so, Nickerchen
<Kali_Yuga> ne habe ich noch nichts von gehoert. von JACK schon, habe mich aber noch nicht damit befasst...
<Kali_Yuga> nagetier: Ok ich schaus mir mal an thx
<nagetier> Gerne
<Rolfi> Hallo! Wie kann man in den alten Loggings dieses Chats suchen, wenn man den Tag nicht kennt?
<jokrebel> kommt ganz auf das bemühte Log an
<jokrebel> ich nehm zB. Einfach grep
<uniCATx> ist APT dem APT-GET gleichwertig bezüglich des Anwendungsfeldes?
<k1l_> apt ist das neue apt-get
<uniCATx> verstanden. danke. GN8.
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-21
<jokrebel> irgend eine DE hatte doch die Möglichkeit, per doppelklick auf die obere Fensterleiste, das Fenster (bis auf die Leiste) ein- und auszu"rollen" nannte man das glaub ich. Gibts das auch für Gnome?
<jokrebel> ah gefunden https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gnome-3-fenster-einrollen/
<le_bot> Title: Gnome 3 Fenster einrollen › GNOME (Ubuntu ab 17.10) › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> kleiner nachtrag: das tool heißt seit 18.04 gnome-tweaks
<jokrebel> [Nachtrag zum Nachtrag] bei der Suche tituliert als "Optimierungswerkzeug" und darüber zu finden. Bei "Tweak" kommt es aber auch ;-)
<jokrebel> nun gut. Ich geh mal den Schweinehund überwinden und radl ne Runde
<ppq> hihi, löblich
<jokrebel> oh falscher Kanal - sorry
<markus___> hallo!
<jokrebel> hi markus___ 
<markus___> habe ein kleines problem. nautilus fragt immer nach dem root passwort, wenn ich eine iso mounten will, doch zuvor musste ich das nie eingeben. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<markus___> Ubuntu 18.04 mit Unity
<ppq> markus___, was ist die ausgabe des folgenden befehls im terminal:    groups
<ppq> ?
<tomreyn> wahrscheinl.ich: sudo adduser $USER disk
<markus___> markus adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<ppq> markus___, siehe tomreyn :)
<ppq> danach einmal neu einloggen und es sollte gehen
<markus___> ich nehme an die group disk muss ich zuvor noch einrichten oder nicht?
<ppq> die sollte schon bestehen
<markus___> wurde bei groups aber nicht angezeigt
<ppq> das zeigt dir nur die gruppen an, in denen du bereits bist
<markus___> ahh ok :)
<markus___> dann danke für die schnelle hilfe!
<markus___> problem besteht noch immer. ist es normal, dass die isos in /dev/loop gemounted werden?
<ppq> markus___, ja das ist normal, dass die loopback gemountet werden. probier das nochmal mit der gruppe "fuse"
<markus___> ok
<bumblebee> hi.
<bumblebee> welche instant messenger bzw. messenger dienste könnt ihr empfehlen zur kommunikation mit einem smartphone nutzer?
<Loetmichel> keine
<bumblebee> wieso?
<Loetmichel> weils blödsinn is. Cellphone IMs brauchen fast alle eine telefonnummer... ausserdem hat man dann ja das cellphone zum kommunizieren.
<Loetmichel> was soll der schrott aufm PC?
<tomreyn> signal und wire sind ok
<bumblebee> "cellphone IMs"?
<bumblebee> was soll das sein?
<tomreyn> die sind aber beide nicht in ubuntu
<Loetmichel> bumblebee: whatsapp und consorten
<bumblebee> aber genau das mein ich ja nicht. ich meine sowas wie skype, das man sowohl mit pc als auch mit smartphone nutzen kann.
<tomreyn> bumblebee: wie gesagt, signal und wire. bin allerdings nicht sicher ob die auch beide video machen.
<tomreyn> audio schon
<bumblebee> video brauche ich nicht, nur text (chat).
<tomreyn> das sowieso
<bumblebee> audio brauche ich auch nicht.
<bumblebee> ich brauche was ganz schlichtes. sowas wie ICQ früher.
<Frickelpit> SMS?
<bumblebee> nein. nicht SMS. ich nutze einen pc, während die person, mit der ich schreiben möchte, ein smartphone nutzt.
<Frickelpit> a) hängt es davon ab, was für ein Smartphone genutzt wird und b) welchen Messenger derjenige auf dem Handy nutz/nutzen möchte.
<bumblebee> derjenige hat MICH gefragt, ob ich etwas empfehlen kann. ich selber habe/nutze aber auch noch keinen messenger.
<Frickelpit> Signal bietet Clients für Desktop und Smartphone
<bumblebee> was für ein smartphone die person nutzt, weiß ich nicht, müsste ich nachfragen.
<Frickelpit> Telegram ebenfalls
<bumblebee> ok, danke.
<bumblebee> achso, und ist das kostenlos?
<bumblebee> es sollte etwas kostenloses sein.
<Frickelpit> https://signal.org/
<bumblebee> thx
<bumblebee> hm, ich verstehe die install instructions nicht
<bumblebee> ich weiß nicht, wo ein befehl endet und der nächste anfängt
<bumblebee> curl -s https://updates.signal.org/desktop/apt/keys.asc | sudo apt-key add - echo "deb [arch=amd64] https://updates.signal.org/desktop/apt xenial main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list sudo apt update && sudo apt install signal-desktop
<bumblebee> ist | die trennung?
<Frickelpit> Nein
<Frickelpit> 3 Zeilen, 3 Befehle
<bumblebee> ok, danke dir
<bumblebee> hm, es scheint aber nicht installiert, ich finde es nicht
<tomreyn> bumblebee: signal hat den nachteil dass es an eine mobilfunkrufnummer gebunden werden muss. auf beiden seiten der kommunikation. "wire" geht auch ohne handynummer.
<bumblebee> achso
<bumblebee> aber wire ist kostenpflichtig, oder?
<tomreyn> für private nutzung kostenlos
<bumblebee> ok, dann nehm ich das
<tomreyn> dafür ist bei wire die gui leider etwas überladen
<tomreyn> und telegram ist privatsphäreinvasiv und nur teilweise open source.
<tomreyn> (und de crypto ist schlecht)
<bumblebee> tomreyn: vielen dank nochmals
<lfiebach> hi, eine frage zum Kernel. Ich nutze derzeit generic 4.15. Also Default. mir fehlt aber das modul i2c_mux. Jemand eine Ahnung ob es einen Kernel mit dem Modul gibt ?
<lfiebach> Ich brauche das wegen einer TV Karte
<k1l> ist das nicht im linux kernel extra paket?
<empedokles78> Mit welcher Anwendung muss ich ein Shellscript assozieren, damit es nicht mit gedit geöffnet wird?
<lfiebach> warte ich probier mal den extra kernel
<k1l> lfiebach: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-20-generic/filelist
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-20-generic/bionic/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> empedokles78, normalerweise +x setzen, dann kannst du es ausführen
<k1l> ist im linux-modules-extra drin
<lfiebach> seltsam ich hab das paket schon drauf aber kein modul
<empedokles78> dadrc, ich habe lesen und schreiben gesetzt. plus als programm ausführen. +x?
<dadrc> letzteres ist +x
<lfiebach> na super, liegt in /lib/modules/4.15.0-20-generic/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-mux.ko ist aber anscheinend nicht im ld
<apollo13> "ld"? 
<dadrc> empedokles78, benutzt du zufällig Nautilus?
<lfiebach> na im suchpfad für die libs, sry bin da nicht so firm
<apollo13> da sind modules nie drin
<apollo13> sind ja auch keine libraries
<lfiebach> sind unter /lib/modules/* nur links ? 
<empedokles78> dadrc, ja, nautilus.
<apollo13> nö
<dadrc> empedokles78, guck mal unter Einstellungen → Verhalten (oder so), da solltest du auswählen können, was passiert, wenn du ausführbare Dateien anklickst
<apollo13> was haben links nun damit zu tun?
<lfiebach> ja sind treiber, sy
<lfiebach> was kann ich machen um die treiber zu nutzen, wenn sie im unterordner liegen ? sry wenn die frage dumm ist
<apollo13> was sagt modprobe i2c-mux ?
<lfiebach> sagt: modprobe: FATAL: Module i2c-mux not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-20201805060708-generic
<dadrc> uh? das sieht nach komischem bastelkernel aus
<apollo13> das ist klar
<empedokles78> dadrc, perfekt, das war es, danke für die hilfe.
<apollo13> das ist auch kein ubuntu kernel
<dadrc> was sagt `uname -r`?
<lfiebach> ok ich hatte vorhin diesen kernel probiert: https://launchpad.net/~b-rad/+archive/ubuntu/kernel+mediatree+hauppauge
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu kernel + LinuxTV media tree + Hauppauge patches : Brad Love (at launchpad.net)
<lfiebach> aber eigentlich dachte ich den hab ich wieder entfernt
<apollo13> oh boy
<lfiebach> sag nicht sowas
<lfiebach> sag mir lieber wie ich zurückkomme ;-)
<apollo13> sorry: oh $mensch
<apollo13> kA mein interesse an rumgefummel mit ppas hält sich in greznen
<lfiebach> ok
<apollo13> aber idealerweise deinstallieren was du installiert hast und rebooten
<apollo13> kernel ändert sich nämlich nicht magisch durch installieren/deinstallieren XD
<lfiebach> das hab ich gemacht und die ppa entfernt. deswegen dachte ich der ist weg
<k1l> ppa-purge genutzt?
<k1l> was sagt "uname -a"?
<lfiebach> immernoch mist: Linux fhem 4.15.0-20201805060708-generic #0+mediatree+hauppauge-Ubuntu SMP Sun May 6 18:04:09 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> reboot brauchste schon für den kernel wechsel
<lfiebach> hab ich mehrfach
<k1l> "dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image
<empedokles78> gibt's ein bpm analyseprogramm für mp3s?
<lfiebach> da sind noch 3 kernel, generic, mit version und der mediatree
<k1l> lfiebach: deinstallier das paket mal mit apt purge paketname
<k1l> empedokles78: bpm-tools?
<k1l> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/bpm.1.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: bpm-tools - calculate the tempo of music files (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<lfiebach> bin dabei, böse warnung weil nicht mehr startfähig
<k1l> o_O
<lfiebach> egal
<apollo13> egal ist da die falsche einstellung
<apollo13> also mir ists egal, aber ich glaube nicht dass du das dann mal eben wieder gerade biegst :D
<empedokles78> k1l, etwas ineffizient, wenn man jeden track einzeln eingeben muss. gibt's auch was visuelles und ist sowas überhaupt zuverlässig?
<apollo13> empedokles78: warum muss man da jeden track einzeln eingeben?
<apollo13> dafür gibt es ls; bash loops oder find und xargs 
<lfiebach> ich danke euch beiden, der kernel ist weg ;-) System ist aber up 
<empedokles78> apollo13, hab' nur das beispiel gesehen: bpm-tag -f -n "Gwen Guthrie - Padlock.flac"
<empedokles78> bin aber nicht so der shell typ. :)
<apollo13> es ist nie zu spät zu lernen
<empedokles78> apollo13, und das programm von 2013 ist wirklich das neuste, was es gibt?
<apollo13> und woher weiß ich jetzt von welchem programm du redest?
<apollo13> aber nein, was auch immer du anguckst, es gibt sicher noch 100 andere alternativen
<apollo13> auf der anderen seite wird sich der algorithmus zu berechnung von bpms seit 2013 auch nicht geändert haben :D
<apollo13> und nein zuverlässig ist relativ wenn du dir die mathematik dahinter ansiehst
<empedokles78> bpm-tools. okay, dann verlasse ich mich eher auf's gehör.
<apollo13> empedokles78: also ich wette dass die software genauer ist als dein gehört
<empedokles78> ausprobieren könnte man es ja mal. aber das bmp-tools ist mühsam zu installieren.
<apollo13> apt-get install ausführen oder im synaptic draufklicken ist mühsam?
<apollo13> sorry, aber dann kann man dir wirklich nimmer helfen
<empedokles78> das was ich gefunden habe war ein zip mit einem makefile.
<empedokles78> http://www.pogo.org.uk/%7Emark/bpm-tools/
<le_bot> Title: bpm-tools: Tempo analysis (at www.pogo.org.uk)
<k1l> empedokles78: du bist doch jetzt schon lange genug hier dabei um zu wissen, dass es die repos gibt
<k1l> ich hab sogar auf die manpage des pakets aus den repos verlinkt
<empedokles78> k1l, steht keine installationsanweisung auf dieser seite. verlinkt wird besagte homepage.
<k1l> empedokles78: das ist ein paket in den ubuntu repos
<k1l> come on
<k1l> sudo apt install paketname
<k1l> apt search suchwort. um nach sachen zu suchen in den repos
<k1l> !apt
<le_bot> Informationen zu APT finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT
<empedokles78> k1l, ja habe ich bereits gemacht, aber woher soll man das wissen?
<k1l> <k1l> ich hab sogar auf die manpage des pakets aus den repos verlinkt
<empedokles78> ja, hast du nachträglich gesagt.
<k1l> viel erfolg, ich bin dabei raus.
<lfiebach> k1l, noch eine frage. Mit dem original Kernel werden keine Media Treiber geladen. Was kann ich tun ? 
<lfiebach> Sonst jemand ? 
<k1l> lfiebach: welche treiber?
<lfiebach> TV Stick. Der treiber ist aus dem media_build
<k1l> wenn die treiber nicht mainline sind, dann sollte es die eigentlich mit dkms support geben, so werden die für jeden neuen kernel mitgebaut
<lfiebach> ich habe eben den media_build tree gebaut und installiert
<lfiebach> Ich kapiers nicht, das war sogar auf OpenWrt einfacher ;-) 
<k1l> ich spreche keine media_tree :)
<lfiebach> oh mann, der installiert die in das alte modul directory von dem media kernel.
<k1l> ich weiß ja nicht welche karten und treiber du da genua hast
<lfiebach> ist ein T230C2 wird leider noch nicht offiziell unterstützt. 
<lfiebach> Aber ich hatte den treiber schon in meinen Openwrt Kernel reingepatcht das lief auf ramips.
<lfiebach> Ich denke ich muss das media_build neu machen, da ist irgendwo der alte pfad drin
<lfiebach> ok, nur mal so zur info. make release ändert den pfad zum aktuellen kernel automatisch. Danke nochmal in dierude ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-22
<empedokles78> Hat die EFF schon etwas zu Ubuntu 18.04 LTS verlauten lassen?
<dadrc> Was soll sie denn sagen?
<test0815> moin
<test0815> Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand kurz helfen könnte ein kleines bash-script zu schreiben, ich arbeite mich gerade in gettext ein. Ich bin im bash scripte schreiben wohl leider noch nicht fit genug. Ich möchte eine temporäre Datei anlegen z.B. foo.txt und anschließend den Ordner locale und alle Unterordner nach mo-dateien durchsuchen, ein Fund sieht z.B. so aus /bla/blub/locale/en_US/LC_MESSAGES/messages.mo und bei jedem F
<test0815> rachordnernamen leicht verändert und in Großbuchstaben in die Datei foo.txt schreiben. Jeder Fund soll in der foo.txt in einer neuen Zeile stehen. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<test0815> Ach ja mit Sprachordner meine ich z.B. en_US aus meinem Beispiel.
<deem> test0815: find <ordner> -name "*.mo" -exec echo {} > ~/foo.txt \;
<deem> Ist aber ungetestet
<deem> auch eher >> ~/foo.txt
<test0815> Danke deem <3, ich bin in der Zwischenzeit auf find ../locale/ -name *.mo 1>foo.txt gekommen jetzt versuche ich darauf Stringoperatoren anzuwenden
<passt> Ich nutze zwei Displays für 18.04 (Notebook und externes Display) und möchte das obere Panel vom Notebook auf das externe Display umziehen.
<leszek> passt: ich denke du musst den primär monitor einfach umstellen
<passt> leszek: danke, das war es
<test0815> Warum gibt mir while read line; do
<test0815> echo `expr "$line" : '[a-z]{2}_[A-Z]{2}'`
<test0815> done < foo.txt
<test0815> 0 aus?
<test0815> Warum gibt mir echo `expr "../locale//de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/messages.mo" : '([a-z]{2}_[A-Z]{2})'` 0 aus anstelle von de_DE? Wo ist mein Fehler?
<test0815> Ok mit egrep klappt es mit der regex, dann hab ich alle matches. Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch am Anfang und am Ende feste String in die Datei schreiben.
<DaVu> test0815: wenn du des englischen nicht unmächtig bist, gibt es den Channel bash: #bash
<DaVu> da sind viele Leute drin, die wirklich fit sind
<DaVu> Du wirst dann aber mehr Infos liefern müssen, was genau du mit welcher Datei machen möchtest
<DaVu> gibt auch: #bash-de
<DaVu> der ist aber nicht so gut besucht
<test0815> Ok danke dann versuch ich es da, ich dachte als Anfänger könnte ich es auch hier versuchen. Ist ja ziemlich einfaches Krams das ich da machen möchte.
<NTQ> Wie kann ich eine Datei aus Bash heraus sperren, wie es zum Beispiel LibreOffice macht, wenn ich ein Calc-Dokument öffne?
<dadrc> So generisch geht das nicht
<dadrc> LO legt eine entsprechende Datei an … .~lock.datei.ods#, afaik
<dadrc> Dann wissen weitere LO-Instanzen, dass die Datei gesperrt ist
<dadrc> Unter Umständen wird das auch noch in der ODS-Datei selber vermerkt
<NTQ> dadrc: Aber auch MS Excel weiß es.
<NTQ> Die Datei liegt zusätzlich noch auf einem Sambashare. smbstatus sagt dann bei DenyMode=DENY_NONE, R/W=RDWR und OpLock=NONE
<dadrc> Die Lockdatei wird auch über Samba verfügbar sein
<dadrc> Und, wie gesagt, in der ODS-Datei (ist ja auch nur ZIP, soweit ich weiß) kann man auch noch mal ein Lock setzen
<NTQ> hm, okay. vielleicht hilft mir das ja
<NTQ> Also wenn ich eine Datei öffne und sie in diesem Zustand kopiere und mit dem ungeöffneten Zustand vergleiche, sind sie identisch. Also wird wohl nichts in die Datei geschrieben.
<_thelion_> Hallo. Auf meinem Laptop ist Xubuntu 18.04 installiert. Jede Änderung in den Benachrichtungseinstellungen verändert nichts: Deckkraft, Thema, etc
<_thelion_> Die Benachrichtigungen schauen immer so aus: https://askubuntu.com/questions/958770/notification-problem-on-xubuntu-16-04
<le_bot> Title: xfce - Notification problem on Xubuntu 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<_thelion_> Sollten die Benachrichtigungen nicht anders aussehen? schwarz, mit runden Ecken?
<Longbottom> Hi, ich frage mich, ob das ein bekannter Bug ist. Bei mir ging nach dem Update auf 18.04 vpnc nicht mehr. Erst als ich avahi-daemon deinstalliert hab, ging es wieder. Ich finde jedenfalls keinen Bugreport dazu.
<Longbottom> Nun ja, jetzt hab ich einen Bugreport geschrieben, und kurz danach doch einen Bugreport dazu gefunden. Tja, Pech gehabt.
<_thelion_> Longbottom: Geht's da um "mein" Problem? Könntest du mir bitte den Link zu dem bogreport senden, bitte?
<_thelion_> ^bugreport
<_thelion_> In dem Link, den ich oben gepostet habe, ging es u.a. um eine .xsession-Datei. In meinem Home Verzeichnis existiert diese Datei nicht...
<jokrebel> _thelion_: Und was sollte das mit Longbottoms Problem und (inzwischen erfolgreiche) Suche nach einem Bugreport zu tun haben?
<_thelion_> Sorry, hab ich mich eben geirrt...
<jokrebel> das aussehen von PopUps seh ich jetzt auch nicht sooo als esentiell, sorry. Da hab ich mich nie mit befasst und kann deshalb nicht dazu sagen _thelion_ 
<jokrebel> aber möglicherweise liest es ja jemand der was drüber weiß in ein paar Stunden oder so. Einfach geduldig auf antwort warten
<k1l_> _thelion_: je nachdem welches theme du da auswählst ändert sich wohl die notification
<k1l_> _thelion_: und wenn eine datei nicht existiert, einfach selber anlegen. das ist bei linux oft das motto "wenn es da die config datei gibt, dann nutze was da drin steht, sonst nutze einfach den standard"
<k1l_> _thelion_: aber ich würde erst mal gucken ob es beim gast account auch so aussieht. dann wäre es nämlich sonst nur ein settings problem deines users
<_thelion_> k1l_: Gut, dann lege ich mal ein Gastkonto an und berichte hinterher.
<_thelion_> Okay, gleiches Verhalten im Gastkonto: ich habe die Themes bei den Benachrichtigungen geändert --> keine Veränderungen.
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-23
<Vollzornbrot> guten morgen
<Vollzornbrot> frage an euch, ich habe ein ubuntu 16.04 habe darauf einen ersten user (adm)
<Vollzornbrot> jetzt ist es so ich habe weitere adm user per cosnole hinzugefügt und sudo rechte gegeben, aber wenn jemand z.B. synaptic öffnet und programme installieren will kann er nicht sein sudo nutzen sondern muss den adm nutzen, weiß jemand warum das verhalten so ist?
<jokrebel> wie hast Du dem User denn "sudo rechte" gegeben. IIRC gibt es keine Gruppe "sudo"
<Vollzornbrot> jokrebel: ich habe ihn rechte in der sudoers datei gegeben
<jokrebel> Wär mir neu, dass man da in Dateien manuell rumpfriemeln muss
<jokrebel> Is er in der Gruppe root?
<jokrebel> Warum man mit GUI (über weiche Du Synaptic nutzt) nicht einfach den neuen User per Grafiktool anlegt und Admintechte gibt, versteht ich nicht.
<koegs> Vollzornbrot: was hast du in sudoers gemacht?
<koegs> oder hast du die User der Gruppe adm und sudo zugeordnet?
<empedokles78> dadrc, mit der LTS 18.04 werden offenbar massiv Daten abgesaugt, wenn man die Einstellung nicht anpasst, wie ich gelesen habe.
<koegs> wo hast du was genau gelesen?
<k1l> einfach mal nicht nur die schlagzeile lesen, von seiten, die mit reisserischen schlagzeilen klicks haben wollen
<jokrebel> ++
<zack_s_> ich habe eine 50-cloud-init.yaml file in /etc/netplan Verzeichnis
<zack_s_> ist das die korrekte Datei um das Netzwerk einzustellen?
<DaVu> Unter Ubuntu 16.04 habe ich das Verzeichnis gar nicht ;D
<LetoThe2nd> zack_s_: was meinst du mit "das netzwerk einstellen"
<k1l> zack_s_: kommt auf dein setup drauf an. so spontan ist die antwort: vielleicht
<k1l> oder guck dir einfach hier rein für eine übersicht: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Bionic: Netplan | Ubuntu blog (at blog.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> k1l: Ich habe eine 50-cloud-init.yaml
<zack_s_> das heißt ich habe eine "Cloud Image 	systemd-networkd" ?
<k1l> zack_s_: dann hast du das cloud image geladen/installiert?
<zack_s_> was ist das denn?
<zack_s_> eigentlich hatte ich das von ubunut runtergeladen
<zack_s_> ubuntu
<k1l> "das"
<k1l> was genau?
<zack_s_> ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<k1l> hier kommt es schon auf die details an. ubuntu bietet mehrere verschiedene isos und installationsarten an
<zack_s_> hab ich jetzt das falsche image runtergeladen?
<_moep_> nein, cloudinit bietet aber für cloud instanzen ein paar nette features
<k1l> ich glaube im neuen installer kann man auch noch verschiedene optionen auswählen, unter anderem das cloud image install
<zack_s_> _moep_: okay und bei meinter netzwerk einstellung, ist das jetzt die richtige datei?
<zack_s_> das sind meine alte einstellungen in interfaces
<zack_s_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rzRRYSmKtF/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> die funktionieren
<zack_s_> das sind die neuen einstellungen in 18.04: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8g9Gc6VW58/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> ich brauche eine dynamische IP vom nameserver
<_moep_> sicher, dass du yaml syntax genommen hast
<zack_s_> _moep_: das habe ich abgetippt von der 50-cloud-init.yaml datei
<koegs> zack_s_: willst du überhaupt eine cloud installation oder eher einen normalen server?
<koegs> dann wäre es sinnvoller die installation neu zu machen
<zack_s_> koegs: nein nur normalen server
<_moep_> also ich hatte mir neulich ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso installiert. da war ne yaml datei drin, aber so gut wie leer, ohne cloudinit
<zack_s_> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server wenn ich hier auf download klicke, bekomm ich die selbe datei: ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<le_bot> Title: Download Ubuntu Server | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> vielleicht habe ich bei der installation etwas falsch gemacht?
<_moep_> zack_s_: das image hatte ich auch genommen
<_moep_> also zuerst
<_moep_> in dem live
<_moep_> steckt, dass es cloudinit hat
<_moep_> nimm lieber dann das, was ich geschrieben hab
<zack_s_> _moep_: wo ist der download für den server?
<zack_s_> scheint versteckt zu sein
<zack_s_> cloud first?
<_moep_> hm muss ich passen :D ich hatte das in der anfangszeit nach dem release gezogen
<_moep_> zack_s_: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-live-server.html.de
<le_bot> Title: Installing using the live server installer (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_moep_> was deine yaml config von oben angeht
<_moep_> du musst in die [] noch dein subnet schreiben, welches du nutzt
<zack_s_> _moep_: das ist meine interfaces von ubuntu 16.04 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rzRRYSmKtF/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> da musste ich auch kein subnet angeben
<_moep_> zack_s_: https://netplan.io/examples
<le_bot> Title: Examples | netplan.io (at netplan.io)
<zack_s_> das Problem ist, ich bekomme die falsche IP vom DNS
<zack_s_> weil anscheinend die MAC adresse falsch ist
<zack_s_> hier ist ein ifconfig von einem funktionierenden system: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MkwFyRDG3j/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> und hier das kaputte
<zack_s_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vNYg2KRSmV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_moep_> dann setzt das doch einfach
<_moep_> statisch
<_moep_> oder installier ifconfig :D
<koegs> zack_s_: 1. kriegst du die IP vom DHCP, 2. sind die MAC-Adressen unterschiedlich, 3. da kann ubuntu aber nix für
<koegs> 4. wieso heisst das immer noch eth0 O.o
<zack_s_> _moep_: mit ifconfig hab ich doch die info her
<zack_s_> koegs: ja, die IP kommt vom DHCP
<koegs> zack_s_: dann musst du deinem DHCP Server sagen welche IP er vergeben soll
<zack_s_> die mac adresse mit der sich der rechner beim DHCP anmeldet
<zack_s_> ist 40 zeichen lang
<zack_s_> die stimmt nicht mit der mac adresse die beim HyperV hinterlegt ist
<zack_s_> deswegen bekommt er die falsche IP
<_moep_> zack_s_: ja dann nutz doch ifconfig und nicht netplan
<koegs> zack_s_: 00:15:5d:73:0e:16 <- das ist die mac adresse
<zack_s_> okay, das ist die richtige
<empedokles78> koegs, https://www.pcwelt.de/a/bionic-beaver-ubuntu-18-04-lts-neuerungen-und-release-termin,3448572 keine schlagzeile.
<le_bot> Title: Bionic Beaver: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS - Neuerungen und Release-Termin - PC-WELT (at www.pcwelt.de)
<koegs> die wird auch in deinem paste angezeigt https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vNYg2KRSmV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> aber auf dem DHCP meldet er sich mit c908b901000020000ab1185e4422987e51fda
<koegs> zack_s_: glaub ich nicht
<k1l> empedokles78: dann hast du es aber nicht richtig gelesen, sondern bei ersten satz sofort hyperventiliert
<koegs> das entspricht keinem format einer mac-adresse
<koegs> empedokles78: daten absaugen != informationen bei der installation sammeln
<zack_s_> _moep_: es gibt nur die eine variante für server zum download
<zack_s_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> live-server
<empedokles78> k1l, opting out, wenn das microsoft machen würde, würdest du wohl selber hyperventilieren.
<k1l> empedokles78: nein
<k1l> empedokles78: und schau dir die daten noch mal genau an, die da gesammelt werden, wenn man das häkchen nicht wegnimmt.
<empedokles78> Lokalisation/Geo-Daten z.B.
<k1l> und?
<_moep_> das ist kein smartphone
<_moep_> du nimmst die zeitzone
<_moep_> fertig
<k1l> nochmal in ganz deutlich: anders als bei windows kannst du beim install entscheiden und mit einem häkchen ist alles abgeschaltet.
<empedokles78> _moep_, warum meinst du, sei nur die Zeitzone gemeint?
<k1l> das ist kein vergleich dazu, wie es bei windows umgesetzt ist. zudem sind es keine user daten. auch die lokalisation (welche sprache) und die geo daten (welches land) sind nicht um dich auszuspionieren sondern um mal daten für die verbreitung von ubuntu zu haben
<_moep_> empedokles78: Europe/Berlin
<_moep_> und schon hast du eine lokalisation
<k1l> empedokles78: dann nutze einfach kein ubuntu wenn du ubuntu nicht vertraust. denn dann macht es auch keinen sinn die ubuntu pakete und repos zu nutzen ohne dieses vertrauen
<empedokles78> _moep_, das ist aber nicht entscheidend, entscheidend ist was im hintergrund unter der überschrift geodaten tatsächlich abgezogen wird.
<empedokles78> k1l, ich schätze mal windows zieht auch keine user daten ab. das behaupten die auch.
<k1l> empedokles78: …
<k1l> empedokles78: mit deinem unwissen solltest du wirklich keine dicke welle machen
<empedokles78> wir wollen nur die welt verbessern. :)
<k1l> nein
<empedokles78> k1l, ja ja fanboy.
<k1l> FUD hat noch nie geholfen
<k1l> weil du das thema so überspannst, dass die echten problem (siehe windows 10) normalisiert werden
<k1l> du hast selber mehrfach die einstellungen von ubuntu mit denen von windows gleichgesetzt. obwohl das faktisch kompletter bullshit ist. damit hifst du niemandem. 
<empedokles78> habe ich?
<koegs> https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report <- hier sieht man genau was übermittelt wird
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - ubuntu/ubuntu-report: Report hardware and other collected metrics like installer or upgrade information (at github.com)
<k1l> scroll mal hoch
<empedokles78> k1l, quatsch.
<koegs> und das ist immer noch was anderes als "daten absaugen"
<empedokles78> koegs, ich finde das sind ganz schön viele daten.
<k1l> …
<koegs> empedokles78: du hast ausserdem die möglichkeit dem zu widersprechen, also ist es einfach falsch zu sagen "ubuntu wird zum daten-absauger"
<empedokles78> koegs, was ich oben ja auch erwähnt habe..
<koegs> gut, dann ist das thema ja abschliessend geklärt
<empedokles78> heiligtümer..
<koegs> zack_s_: ich habs grad mal mit dem image getestet, netplan war mir noch neu, aber die vm hier schickt einen ordentlichen DHCP request mit der MAC-Adresse raus
<zack_s_> koegs: okay, danke
<zack_s_> koegs: kann ich von außen die mac adresse abfragen?
<zack_s_> also von einem anderen client
<penni> Hallo! Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Problem, dass einige Seiten über Chrome und Firefox in meinem Ubuntu nicht mehr erreichbar sind. Als Fehler kommt immer "ERR_TIMED_OUT". Das Problem tritt auch in anderen Netzwerken auf. Beim Dual Boot in Windows funktioniert alles. Es muss also irgendwie am Ubuntu liegen.
<nagetier> penni: Welches Ubuntu genau, und ob neu installiert oder per Upgrade dürfte noch interessieren
<jokrebel> vermutlich auch ggf. aktivierte Blocker aller Art
<nagetier> Das kommt dann alles nach den grundsätzlichen, noch offenen Fragen ;)
<penni> nagetier: Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS - Schon seit 2016 installiert. Problem tritt aber erst seit einigen Wochen auf
<penni> jokrebel: Problem tritt z.B. auch im Inkognito-Modus auf oder mit deaktivierten Addons / Plugins
<jokrebel> auch in unter anderem User (ggf. Gast)?
<nagetier> Sind das evtl. Seiten die SSL verwenden?
<jokrebel> und besser nicht "oder" sondern "und" versuchen
<penni> jokrebel: Das könnte ich gleich mal testen
<penni> nagetier: Ja, die meisten Seiten sind SSL Seiten
<penni> Was ganz interessant ist: Seit ca. 2 Wochen funktionierte github.com nicht. Komischerweise läuft es seit gestern wieder
<leszek> github.com funktionierte doch wunderbar.
<penni> leszek: Richtig, auf anderen PCs läuft es ja
<penni> Habe es gerade wieder probiert und bekomme wieder einen ERR_TIMED_OUT Fehler
<k1l> mal komplett ohne addons probiert? anderer browser geht?
<k1l> geht pingen?
<leszek> penni: router + dns gecheckt?
<penni> k1l: Chrome macht die meisten Probleme, Firefox macht auch immer wieder Probleme. Also liegt es nicht an einem brwoser.
<penni> k1l: Pingen funktioniert
<nagetier> penni: ca-certificates hast du in welcher Version vorliegen, hier ist es unter 16.04.4 '20170717~16.04.1'?
<penni> leszek: Am router liegt es nicht. Andere Rechner haben keinerlei probleme
<leszek> dns?
<leszek> wobei dann müsste ping ebenfalls probleme machen
<penni> leszek: Habe auch schon den DNS Server z.B. auf die Google Server in Ubuntu umgestellt. Hat auch nichts gebracht
<penni> nagetier: Mit den ca-certificates musst du mir gerade etwas auf die Sprünge helfen - da stehe ich gerade auf dem Schluach
<penni> *Schlauch
<leszek> naja dns würde ich nicht auf google server umstellen. Lieber 9.9.9.9 
<nagetier> penni: dpkg -l | grep ca-certificates
<leszek> oder gar ganz verschlüsselten dns
<nagetier> penni: tippe hier auch nur ins Blaue, aber der Weg dürfte schon ok sein
<jokrebel> sach das nich ... Router Neustart hat schon manche Probleme behoben welche man erst mal aus OS schob
<penni> nagetier: https://pastebin.com/p9gyxg5k
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] ii ca-certificates 20170717~16.04.1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<penni> leszek: Wer oder was steckt denn hinter 9.9.9.9?
<jokrebel> aufs
<penni> jokrebel: Router habe ich, wie den PC, mehrere Male neu gestartet
<penni> Was ja wirklich interessant ist, dass es nur manche Seiten auch nur manchmal betrifft.
<nagetier> me hat  ca-certificates-mono 4.8.1.0-0xamarin1
<nagetier> nu frage mich bitte nicht ob das relevant ist
<nagetier> ansonsten ist das hier identisch
<leszek> penni: quad9. Datenschutzfreundliche Alternative
<penni> nagetier: Dann würde ich eher fragen, wie ich die Zertifikate updaten kann!?
<nagetier> Ja, sehr gute Frage..
<k1l> nagetier: das ist nen fieses PPA paket :)
<nagetier> welches, meines?
<leszek> sieht so aus
<nagetier> wat, ich bin frei von PPAs
<k1l> nagetier: erkennbar am xamarin
<k1l> das müsste das mono ppa sein?
<nagetier> jaaaa, das könnte sein.. danke
<jokrebel> penni: Mal ne blöde Frage? Datum und Uhrzeit sind korrekt?
<nagetier> warum auch immer ich das da drauf habe..
<penni> jokrebel: hehe, da musst ich tatsächlich einmal nachschauen aber ja, passt ;-)
<nagetier> k1l: will ich das aufgrund vom mir unbekannten Gründen wieder loswerden?
<penni> Naja, ich schaue mal weiter, vielleicht finde ich ja noch den Fehler. Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe!
<k1l> die letzten male waren das leute mit security und privacy addons, wo der effekt auftrat
<bruno> Hallo , folgendes Problem bei dist-upgrade aufgetreten: https://pastebin.com/qPtPGVrt Zeilen 142-145
<le_bot> Title: bruno@bruno-Aspire-ES1-111M:~$ sudo apt upgrade [sudo] Passwort für bruno: P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> das problem ist schon vorher
<Robert_Zenz> bruno, siehe Zeile 107...wirkt so als waere da was schief am Paket von apport.
<k1l> zeile 107
<nagetier> spätestens 110
<bruno> biem start bekomme ich tatsächlich die fehlermeldung#
<k1l> mach mal bitte "cat /usr/share/apport/general-hooks/ubuntu-gnome.py | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url hier
<bruno> k1l, http://termbin.com/1hmh
<k1l> ja der quatsch da unten dran ist falsch
<dadrc> sieht kaputt aus
<bruno> soll ich den quatsch unten dran entfernen??#
<k1l> das kommt eigentlich aus netlink kram. hast du da was gefummelt? oder rauch die platte ab und der mischt da die dateien?
<k1l> http://termbin.com/bwzh    das ist meine aus einem 18.04
<k1l> änder mal die zeilen da unten zu dem kram der bei mir steht
<k1l> danach sollte apport beim updaten von apport nicht mehr meckern
<bruno> ok. super. mache ich.
<k1l> ist denn da was bekannt wegen der platte? dmesg mit fehlermeldungen? mal nen fsck gemacht? oder hast du da selber was gemacht? weil von sich aus tritt sowas nicht auf
<k1l> aber wenn das geklappt hat, kannste ruhig mal nen apt autoremove laufen lassen :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-24
<hyperlumic> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN?? LOOK NO FURTHER THAN #UBUNTU A CHANNEL FULL OF DUMB NIGGERS THAT DON'T KNOW SHIT!!
<hyperlumic> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN?? LOOK NO FURTHER THAN #UBUNTU A CHANNEL FULL OF DUMB NIGGERS THAT DON'T KNOW SHIT!!
<hyperlumic> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN?? LOOK NO FURTHER THAN #UBUNTU A CHANNEL FULL OF DUMB NIGGERS THAT DON'T KNOW SHIT!!
<pragomer> jemand eine Idee: ich habe eine textdatei, die auf einem StratoHiDrive liegt, welches via sshfs gemountet ist (ubuntu 18.04 gnome): Ich öffne die Datei mit gedit, ändere etwas und beim Speichern meldet gedit "keine berechtigung". Jeder andere Editor funktioniert. Idee was das sein könnte?
<Lembert1> Hallo, ich möchte, dass mein Ubuntu nach jeder Installation eines neuen Linux Kernels "dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-384" ausführt. Wie stell ich das an?
<Projectns> Guten morgen , hab mal eine kurz eFrage
<Projectns> wenn ich auf die ip Adresse 192.168.0.10 pinge ... wird der weiter geleitet auf 192.168.5.254 o0
<vlt> Projectns: War das die Frage?
<Projectns> ja warum ^^
<Projectns> dns server?
<Projectns> oder einstellungen innerhalb von ubuntu (16.04)
<Frickelpit> Was ist denn deine konkrete Frage?
<Projectns> Also ich hab ein LDAP -Server auf 0.10 ... wenn ich dorthin pingen will, pingt er die adresse 5.254 ...
<Frickelpit> Wie stellst du das fest, dass er die IP pingt?
<vlt> Projectns: Kommt jetzt noch die Frage?
<Frickelpit> und wer ist die 5.254?
<Projectns> das ist die ip von ubuntu
<Projectns>  PING 192.168.0.10 (192.168.0.10) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.5.254 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Frickelpit> und wie ist deine IP Adresse aktuell am Client?
<Frickelpit> (vermutlich die 5.254)
<Frickelpit> Projectns: Abgesehen davon, ist das Netz groß genug, dass Clients aus dem 5.0 mit Servern in 0.0 reden können oder sind das /24er Netze jeweils?
<Projectns> sind 24 er netze 
<Frickelpit> Dann kann das ohne Routing nicht klappen
<Projectns> Von anderen rechnern funktionierts ^^
<Projectns> Bin ja im Unternehmen^^
<Frickelpit> Überprüf halt die Routen an deinem Client.
<Projectns> ok
<Frickelpit> Du musst wissen, wo dein Client die Pakete hinschicken muss, u in das 0.0 Netz zu kommen
<Projectns> mhhmh oki
<Projectns> also laut trace geht er über die firewall 
<Projectns> ok problem gelöst ... o0 
<Projectns> einfach ip geflusht
<Guest99027> set theme green
<Frickelpit> Da fehlt was^^
<Frickelpit> Du hast nicht Bitte gesagt
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab in 17.10 unity am laufen und seit kurzem ohne dass ich was gemacht hab [tm] startet VLC nicht mehr. zumindest weder mit doppelklick auf assoziierte Files noch aus unity. Aber /usr/bin/vlc startet.
<stevieh> was ist da kaputt?
<Fuchs> die .desktop Datei, waere meine Vermutung 
<Fuchs> mal mit xdg-open probieren eine assoziierte Datei zu oeffnen auf dem Terminal 
<stevieh> die find ich in /usr/share irgendwo?
<Fuchs> vermutlich, wird wohl vlc.desktop heissen, aber siehe oben 
<Fuchs> kann auch sein, dass Du eine lokale in Deinem Home hast, welche da was ueberschreibt, 
<Fuchs> das wuerde es erklaeren
<stevieh> /usr/media/video$ xdg-open Occupied\ -\ Die\ Besatzung\ -\ Staffel\ 2\ \(38\)\ ARTE.mp4 
<stevieh> VLC media player 2.2.6 Umbrella (revision 2.2.6-0-g1aae78981c)
<stevieh> und das wars
<stevieh> raffiniert oder? Das über ein ARTE Filmchen zu zeigen und nicht /media/XXX/Larry_Holmes.mp4 :-)
<Fuchs> und vlc direkt auf die Datei funktioniert? 
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich ja schauen, ob die .desktop Datei da noch irgendwelche komischen Parameter dazupackt 
<stevieh> jo, und meldet auch die gleiche Version.
<stevieh> Exec=/usr/bin/vlc --started-from-file %U
<stevieh> damit gehts dann auch ausm Terminal nicht.
<Fuchs> nimm ihm probehalber mal diesen Parameter mal weg 
<stevieh> yep
<Fuchs> wenn es damit geht: bug melden gegen das, so vermute ich, Ubuntupaket
<Fuchs> oder wo-auch-immer-Du-das-Paket-herhast 
<stevieh> jo, jetzt gehts. 
<Fuchs> fein 
<stevieh> Ich brings zurück zur Post.
<jokrebel> Hi, nutzt hier jemand Shutter und hat vielleicht nen hilfreichen Tipp? Es scheint so als würden die "öffentlichen hosting" zum anmeldefreien Screenshot hochladen so nach und nach gesperrt werden. Zumindest klappt bei mir da gerade kein einziger der 6 hinterlegten freien. Was tu ich da (außer mir einen Account anzutun nur für ab und an mal einen Screenshot Paste)?
<bumblebee> hi. kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in lubuntu ein bild ausdrucke?
<jokrebel> Je nach Programm - Datei - Drucken meist
<bumblebee> gibts nicht
<jokrebel> je nach Programm
<ghostcube> gibts nicht gibts nicht
<ghostcube> ist ein drucker eingerichtet?
<jokrebel> vielleicht macht er ja nur einen Rechtsklick auf die Datei im Dateimanager. Wir wissen es nicht. Aber da gibt es dann wohl tatsächlich kein "Datei - Drucken"
<bumblebee> das programm heißt "bildbetrachter" und es gibt keine druckoption
<bumblebee> ja, drucker ist eingerichtet
<jokrebel> der Bildbetrachter hat durchaus eine "Drucken" Funktion. Die ist allerdings ohne geladenes Bild ausgegraut
<jokrebel> und von welcher Ubuntu Version reden wir?
<jokrebel> und vielleicht hat auch jemand zu meinen Shutter Problem ne Idee
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, naja, was willst du denn machen wenn die Konten erfordern? Kannst nach einem Provider suchen der keines braucht und in Shutter integriert ist.
<bumblebee> jokrebel: das bild ist doch aber geladen
<bumblebee> und wie ich schon sagte, geht es nicht um ubuntu, sondern um lubuntu
<bumblebee> 18.04 LTS
<jokrebel> Dann zeig mal nen Screenshot
<bumblebee> als beweis oder was?
<jokrebel> das mit dem Lubuntu hatte ich schon gesehn, aber halt nicht die Version des Ubuntus
<jokrebel> bumblebee: nicht nur, aber dann lass es halt 
<bumblebee> ich habe jetzt über firefox gedruckt
<jokrebel> ich kann mich auch wieder mit was anderem beschäftigen ;-)
<bumblebee> gibt es eine möglichkeit, beim drucken auszuwählen, dass das bild mehrfach auf einem blatt gedruckt wird? (passbildmäßig)
<bumblebee> ich muss die frage anders stellen. ich sehe beim drucken keine möglichkeit, auszuwählen, dass bspw. ein bild mehrfach auf das selbe blatt soll. muss man, um das zu ermöglichen, eine zusätzliche software installieren?
<jokrebel> vermutlich
<jokrebel> außer Dein Drucker (und dessen Treiber und dadurch Druckdialog) stell so etwas gleich mit zur verfügung. Sah ich aber noch bei keinem Drucker unter Linux bisher
<bumblebee> hmm
<bumblebee> und kannst du da eine software empfehlen?
<jokrebel> nie benötigt nie danach gesucht - ich mach das wenn dann per Bildbearbeitung und "bau" mir ein neues Bild aus den Teilen zusammen die dann auf dem Ausdruck erscheinen sollen
<jokrebel> zb. 1 Foto 3x3 in kleiner für ein A4 Blatt hätt ich schnell mal in LibreOffice gemacht. --- Bild einfügen - entsprechen kleiner ziehn - dieses dann kopieren und 8 mal einfügen und an die richtige Stelle hinziehn.
<bumblebee> ah, gute idee
<bumblebee> mit libreoffice
<bumblebee> danke für den tipp
<jokrebel> wenn man solche Sachen öfter braucht kann es sich vielleicht durchaus rentieren, da mal nach einem Programm zu suchen. Aber für ein mal im Jahr war mir das immer zu aaufwändig
<bumblebee> jo, verstehe
<bumblebee> seh ich auch so
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Übrigens hat mein Lubuntu 18.04 im Beldbetrachter schon eine Druckfunktion (im Hamburgermenü) Diese drei Striche rechts oben
<bumblebee> diese drei striche zeigt der bei mir gar nicht an
<bumblebee> oh sorry, es ist gar nicht 18.04, sondern 16.04! sorry.
<jokrebel> hmhmhm ... ob ich jez auch noch auf die schnelle hier eine 16.04 mit LXDE finde? 
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Das dauert ein bissl ... muss ich mir grad mal ein lubuntu-desktop auf ner 16.04er Installation nachinstallieren
<bumblebee> nee du, lass ma.
<bumblebee> viel zu viel aufwand.
<bumblebee> meinste nicht? ;)
<jokrebel> zu spät läuft schin
<jokrebel> schon sogar
<nagetier> bumblebee: auf die Schnelle, ohne Alternativen nennen zu können : https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PhotoPrint/
<le_bot> Title: PhotoPrint › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Bei der unter 16.04 vorhandenen Version bekomme ich "Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)"
<nagetier> direkt nach dem Ausführen
<jokrebel> bumblebee: ok unter Lubuntu 16.04 ist es im Pulldownmenü bei Bild - Drucken...           auch nich sooo schwer zu finden
<bumblebee> nagetier: danke für den tipp. wann erscheint der zugriffsfehler? wenn du unter 16.04 photoprint ausführen möchtest?
<nagetier> jo, direkt
<nagetier> direkt nach dem hübschen Bildchen
<bumblebee> jokrebel: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/jpg-drucken/
<le_bot> Title: Jpg drucken › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> bumblebee: habe es jetzt aber nicht gebaut, wie ebenfalls auf der Seite beschrieben
<nagetier> noch will ich meinen eigenen RAM aber nicht vollständig ausschließen..
<bumblebee> ich kann es gerade nicht selber testen..
<bumblebee> der rechner wird gerade anderweitig genutzt.
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Öhm und was soll ich damit? ICH kann drucken sogar aus dem Bildbetrachter unter einem 16.04er Lubuntu. Liest Du auch was man DIR schreibt?
<bumblebee> jokrebel: ich habe gelesen, dass du glauben würdest, diese funktion sei bei mir vorhanden, ich hätte sie aber nur nicht gefunden. und das ist falsch.
<bumblebee> und ich habe es auch auf einem anderen lubuntu 16.04 rechner getestet / testen lassen. die option drucken gibt es auch dort im bildbetrachter nicht.
<jokrebel> dann zeig endlich einen Screenshot her damit wir dich ggf. mit der Nase drauf stoßen können oder weiter analysieren, warum das bei Deiner Installation nicht so vorhanden ist wie es sein soll. Du musst Dich deshalb nicht "angepisst" geben nur weil man versucht dem (vermeintlichen?) Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen
<jokrebel> oder muss jetzt ich erst mal einen eine Screenshot als beweis liefern, dass das normalerweise schon vorhanden ist? *seufz*
<bumblebee> [20:37] <bumblebee> der rechner wird gerade anderweitig genutzt.
<bumblebee> ja, zeig mal bitte.
<bumblebee> jokrebel: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GPicview/
<le_bot> Title: GPicview › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumblebee> "Eine Druckfunktion ist nicht enthalten."
<bumblebee> schach und matt.
<jokrebel> *doppelseufz* erst von der falschen Ubuntu Version reden und dann auch noch falschen benutzten Programm
<jokrebel> das Schachmatt geht da eher doppelt an dich selbst bumblebee 
<bumblebee> hä?
<bumblebee> es ging von anfang an nie um ubuntu, sondern um lubuntu.
<jokrebel> vorhin sprachst Du noch von dem Bildbetrachter ... 
<bumblebee> ja, so heißt das teil nun mal.
<jokrebel> aber erst mal um $ubuntu 18.04 bevor Du Dich auf 16.04 korrigiertest
<jokrebel> nein
<bumblebee> spielt doch keine rolle. offenbar ist es bei jeder lubuntu-version so.
<bumblebee> und mir das jetzt im nachhinein nochmal vorzuwerfen, obwohl ich mich bereits dafür entschuldigte, ist albern.
<bumblebee> in der deutschen lubuntu-fassung heißt der standardmäßig vorinstallierte bildbetrachter "bildbetrachter".
<jokrebel> der in Lubuntu 16.04 unter Grafik - Bildbetrachter zu findende ist wohl ein anderse Programm
<bumblebee> welches denn?
<bumblebee> es ist genau dieses, alter.
<jokrebel> Nildbetrachter 3.18.2 steht in der Info
<jokrebel> Und der hat definitv eine Druckfunktion herje 
<bumblebee> zeig mir mal den ubuntuusers-artikel zu deinem "speziellen" bildbetrachter.
<jokrebel> aber wenn Du alles besser weist und ständig nur meinst ich wolle Dir irgenwas was weiß ich  kannst Du künftig auch auf meine Hilfsversuche verzichten. Ich hab weis Gott besseres zu tun, als für Dich zu recherchieren und auf meine Installationen gegenzutesten um mich dann auch noch doof anmaulen zu lassen
<jokrebel> und es ist der Standardbildbetrachter
<bumblebee> lol
<jokrebel> wenn Du meinst EOD
<bumblebee> keine ahnung, was ich dazu jetzt noch sagen soll.
<bumblebee> gpicview ist der standardbildbetrachter unter lubuntu und hat keine druckfunktion. den beweis dafür lieferte ich dir.
<jokrebel> was interessiert ne Wikiseit für 14.04?
<bumblebee> wenn deine lubuntu-installation mit einem anderen bildbetrachter daherkommt, hast du entweder eine seltsame lubuntu-installation oder der ubuntuusers-artikel ist falsch. in beiden fällen bestünde handlungsbedarf.
<bumblebee> 14.04 gibt nur an, für welche version die inhalte des artikels vollständig getestet wurden.
<bumblebee> ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass da verdammt nochmal steht: GPicView {en} ist ein kleiner und sehr schneller Bildbetrachter mit geringem Speicherverbrauch. Daher wurde es als STANDARD-BILDBETRACHTER FÜR LUBUNTU ausgewählt.
<bumblebee> STANDARD-BILDBETRACHTER FÜR LUBUNTU. kapierst du das?
<jokrebel> Mien 16.04 Lubuntu hat jedenfalls als Standardbildbetrachter ein Programm das auch drucken kann. Und schön, dass Du Dein als Standard festgelegtes nun endlich mit Namen identifiert hast und deshalb nun weist, warum es nicht drucken kann, Das nun aber quasi uns hier zu lasten legen zu wollen kann ich nicht akzeptieren. ... und nun Ende der Diskussion!
<bumblebee> die diskussion war schon beendet, bevor du sie für beendet erklärt hast. nämlich durch den ubuntuusers-artikel.
<jokrebel> welcher allerhochstens in #ubuntuuser zu diskutieren wäre
<bumblebee> ich will den gar nicht diskutieren.
<bumblebee> er stimmt mit meiner erfahrung überein.
<jokrebel> Es steht Dir frei das Wiki zu ergänzen/berichtigen. Dies alles ist aber nicht Thema _dieses_ Kanals hier. Und wenn Du von Anfang an richtigen Input geliefert hättest wär das Thema schon seit ewigen Zeiten durch 
<jokrebel> und nun Schluss! oder raus
<bumblebee> wer glaubst du, wer du bist? nur weil du dich persönlich beleidigt fühlst, musst du dich hier noch lange nicht als autorität aufspielen.
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel> letzte Warnung
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-25
<amb> Guten Morgen, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man im Netzwerkmanager von Gnome darüber hinweg kommt, daß nicht so viele Konfigurationen aufgerufen werden können. Bei mir reicht es irgend wie nicht alle anzuzeigen, so daß ich manches mal von Hand editieren muß.
<zack_s_> How can I open a port on ubuntu?
<koegs> zack_s_: per default ist keine firewall aktiviert
<zack_s_> wie kann ich überprüfen ob ein port offen ist?
<koegs> sudo netstat -tulpen
<zack_s_> koegs: cls
<koegs> wie meinen?
<zack_s_> koegs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H9HMVjYKFX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zack_s_> ich möchte mich mit ubuntu über einen bestimmten port verbinden
<koegs> dafür muss auf dem port auch was lauschen
<zack_s_> telnet 192.168.120.90 54663
<zack_s_> von windows gibt mir: Verbindungsaufbau zu 192.168.120.90...Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Host hergestellt werden, auf Port 54663: Verbindungsfehler
<koegs> kannst du vergessen, da läuft nix auf port 54663
<koegs> der befehl zeigt dir alle offenen Ports und welches Programm dahinter steckt
<koegs> afk
<zack_s_> koegs: das heißt doch, wenn da nix läuft, könnte ich mich auf dem port verbinden, was aber anscheinenent nicht klappt
<zack_s_> anscheinend
<Frickelpit> zack_s_: Nein, wenn da nix läuft, kannst du dich nicht verbinden, denn es läuft da nix
<Frickelpit> Was soll denn auf dem Port antworten, wenn da nichts läuft?
<nagetier> zack_s_: Was erwartet du denn für eine Reaktion vom Rechner? Dementsprechend könnte man dort etwas lauschen lassen
<zack_s_> ich dachte mit telnet kannst du dich zu einem computer verbinden, wenn auf Port XY nicht släuft
<zack_s_> aber anscheinend muss auf dem Port eine Verbindung laufen
<Frickelpit> Ja
<Frickelpit> sonst klappt ja der Aufbau der Verbindung nicht
<Frickelpit> zack_s_: Wenn du die Verbindung testen willst, kannst du mit nc arbeiten
<_moep_> boah 2:37h telefoniert
<_moep_> echan
<doev> hallo
<doev> ich hätte gerne ein Directorylisting und für jeden Unterordner das Datum der letzten Änderung der spätest geänderten Datei.
<doev> Gibt es dafür einen Befehl?
<Frickelpit> ls?
<doev> mit anderen Worten: Ich möchte wissen, wann zuletzt irgend was in einem Verzeichnis geändert wurde.
<doev> Frickelpit, mit ls geht es nicht
<Frickelpit> -t     sort by modification time, newest first
<Frickelpit> hilft nicht?
<doev> das müsste ja recursiv in alle Unterordner reinschauen.
<Frickelpit> Ah, evtl. ist dann find die bessere Wahl
<doev> mit find bekomme ich zwar nicht diese Liste, aber ich kann tatsächlich über die Zeit filtern.
<doev> ... ne, der geht nur nach der mtime
<Frickelpit> -{a,c}time kennt find auch
<doev> also das Problem ist: wenn innerhalb eines Verzeichnisses was geändert wird, ändert sich die mtime des Verzeichnisses nicht.
<Frickelpit> mh, verstehe. Du willst also nur das Listing der Directories mit dem Datum der darin zuletzt geänderten Datei?
<doev> Das Tool müsste rekursiv das ganze Verzeichnis durchsuchen und das Datum der neusten datei anzeigen.
<doev> genau
<doev> notfalls muss ich mir ein Skript schreiben.
<doev> ... kann ja nicht sein, dass es dafür keine Lösung gibt.
<nagetier> ls -RAclt ?
<Frickelpit> mh, Raclette …
<doev> nagetier, nö leider nicht.
<nadelsp1tze> Hey, ich bin gerade von Kubuntu 17.10 auf 18.04 (Neuinstallation) gewechselt und habe gemerkt, dass man Ordner jetzt in Dolphin nicht mehr mit nur einem Klick öffnen kann... Kann man das vielleicht irgendwie wieder ändern, sodass ich wie vorher nur einmal klicken muss?
<sash_> nadelsp1tze: Mit Sicherheit. KDE hat extrem viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. kann dir nur nicht sagen, wo
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-26
<dreamon__> Gibt es ein Tool zum Löschen einer Festplatte. Vielleicht wo man ein paar Optionen hat, komplett überschreiben, Verzeichnisbaum zerstören, Files shreddern,Zufallsgenerator überschreiben... 
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_sicher_l%C3%B6schen/
<le_bot> Title: Daten sicher löschen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon__> koegs, DSGVO was die wohl unter Daten löschen verstehen? Shreddern oder nur ein rm?
<stevieh> dass ein rm nicht reicht, wenn die platte nicht verschlüsselt war, sollte dir hoffentlich klar sein
<dreamon__> Frage wo kommt das hier → Festplatte /dev/loop7: 89,2 MiB, 93495296 Bytes, 182608 Sektoren 
<dreamon__> Ich hab ca. 20 Einträge wenn ich fdisk -l mache. lauter loop1-20
<sdx23> tjo, irgendetwas das dir loop-Devices erzeugt hat. losetup gibt so manche Information.
<dreamon__> Hier mal 3 Einträge /var/lib/snapd/snaps/atom_156.snap            0     512 → /dev/loop12         0      0         1  1 /var/lib/snapd/snaps/core_4486.snap           0     512 → /dev/loop9          0      0         1  1 /var/lib/snapd/snaps/gimp_39.snap             0     512
<dreamon__> Hat wohl was mit snap zu tun. 
<stevieh> ja, super. oder?
<dreamon__> ähm. Keine Ahnung was das für Zeug ist. Muß ich das ertragen?
<stevieh> mit einem aktuellen ubuntu kommt man wohl nicht mehr wirklich dran vorbei.
<stevieh> aber die anderen machen ähnlichen unsinn.
<dreamon__> Ich frag mich für was die das benötigen
<stevieh> lies dir halt mal das Konzept von snaps durch. Dann weisst du das.
<sdx23> Pseudopaketmanager tut Pseudopaketmanagerdinge...
<GY45JWkchz> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<GY45JWkchz> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<GY45JWkchz> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<GY45JWkchz> _thelion_ jokrebel Sephira st_ janda antarez77 Tuor dreamon__ johannes1 Schlawiner physicist GerhardSchr nils_2 Geruchsfernsehen Funfood s7habo stevieh Fussel kooldavi taunix kwitschi Pappilon marass DerProf-BNC tb Toddy69 eixV hoodow rypervenche Loetmichel eduardo__ DalekSec k1l J-BBB boonkerz miip koegs Jiffy _moep_ satanist Rochvellon tomreyn OpaKnack miup-chan mikemator swaaws grumble knittl ubot9 bauruine cyboman33 
<_moep_> wtf
<stevieh> sdx23: das ist schon ein wenig mehr als paket manager...
<dreamon__> Ich wunder mich, das ich überhaupt was mit snaps zu tun habe, da ich eigenltich alles mit apt installiert habe. Scheinbar verwendet ubuntu von Haus aus aktiv.
<dadrc> Ja, ist zumindest bei 18.04 in der Standardinstallation dabei
<dadrc> Kannste aber meiner Erfahrung nach problemlos runterwerfen
<dadrc> Paket heißt snapd
<Frickelpit> dreamon__: per Terminal alles installiert oder diese komische, grafischen Dinger benutzt?
<stevieh> dadrc: gibt es noch alles auch als .deb? 
<dadrc> aus den ubuntu-paketquellen? ja
<stevieh>  good to know
<stevieh> aber wird wohl nicht dauerhaft so sein.
<dadrc> denke schon, snap ist eher für 3rd-party-kram gedacht. projekte, die nicht genug zeit haben, für alle distros eigene pakete zu bauen
<dadrc> die können dann ein snap-paket machen, das auf fast allen aktuellen distros läuft
<stevieh> ich drück mal die Daumen, dass das so ist... und bleibt.
<stevieh> gimp hat mich da schon eher "schockiert".
<stevieh> andererseits ist die Menge an zu supporteten Distros in den letzten Jahren nicht kleiner geworden... eher im Gegenteil
<dadrc> stevieh, in cosmic ist zumindest Gimp 2.10.2 schon paketiert, wenn dich das beruhigt
<stevieh> mich hat eher erstaunt, dass gimp.org selbst keine debs mehr bereit stellt. Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass die das mal gemacht hatten.
<stevieh> wobei gimp natürlich ein paradelbeispiel ist, warum man flatpak, snap etc. wollte.
<soc> hi
<soc> pc ist beim upgrade auf 18.04 eingefroren, und jetzt zeigt er nach dem start nur noch einen lila hintergrund an
<soc> wie kann ich das problem am besten lösen?
<soc> in recovery booten und sudo apt install?
<apollo13> backup einspielen und nochmal probieren
<stevieh> apollo13: was ist denn das für ein doofer rat?
<apollo13> realistisch gesehen wahrscheinlich das einfachste
<stevieh> apollo13: für solche ratschläge ist dieser support channel sicher nicht gedacht. Es wäre gut, wenn du sowas lassen würdest.
<apollo13> ein abgebrochenes update das bei einfrieren warhscheinlich auch bedeutet dass der strom gezogen wurde kann in nem sehr inkosistenten zustand resultieren
<apollo13> da finde ich es in der tat einfacher und sinnvoller das ganze nochmals zu probieren bevor man großartig fehler sucht die nicht auftreten wenns durchrennt; ymmv
<stevieh> das ist ja schön, dass du das findest.
<stevieh> trotzdem nicht wirklich die vorgehensweise. Ohne nachzufragen vor allem.
<PessimistPrime> Welches Dateisystem ist robuster als ext4?
<jokrebel> kaum welche und da lässt sich vortrefflich drüber streiten - und deshalb ist da eher was für ...
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-20
<dreamon> Moin. bin gerade per Remote mit einer Kiste verbunden und dort kann ich kein @ eingeben. ist blöd ssh xxx@yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy ohne @. Gibts einen Trick das irgendwie rüber zu kriegen?
<stevieh> copy und paste z.B.
<spY|da> guten morgen!
<LupusE> zeichensatz korrigieren?
<NTQ> dreamon: Mit ssh -l username
<dreamon> War ne Teamviewer session. ssh -l Danke!
<matze202> Hi, wie bekomme ich das "root"-Passwort vom MySQL-Server was bei der Installation (mit der Muon-Packetverwaltung) nicht abgefragt wurde nachträglich eingestellt? Nach ergoogelten komplettem runterwerfen und neuinstallieren kam auch keine Abfrage des einzurichtenden "root"-Passwortes und wenn ich über "$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.7"  versuche das Passwort zu ändern, kommt "Keine Berechtigung" bei d
<matze202> en einzelnen Ausgaben und ohne "sudo"  verlangt er es als Root auszuführen
<Frickelpit> matze202: der Systembenutzer root sollte sich ohne Passwort anmelden können. Einfach mal mit mysql ausprobieren, wenn du auf dem System root bist.
<Frickelpit> Ansonsten: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/#root-Passwort-vergessen
<le_bot> Title: MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<matze202> Frickelpit, ich danke dir sehr (letzte Nacht hatte ich 5 Stunden gekämpft und leider ohne Erfolg, dank deiner Hilfe nun binnen Minuten behoben)
<Frickelpit> matze202: Dann kannste ja jetzt schlaf nachholen. ;)
<matze202> Frickelpit, Danke, aber ausgeschlafen hatte ich schon, denn ich muss die nächsten Nächte sowieso zur Nachtschicht
<NTQ> Toll, gerade ein do-release-upgrade auf meiner externen VM gemacht, dann musste neugestartet werden, jetzt komme ich nicht mehr drauf. Schöne Scheiße.
<LupusE> heute lernen wir was ein snapshot ist.
<LupusE> und warum meldungen in der console waerend eines upgrades gelesen werden sollten.
<NTQ> Es laufen alle ports, die laufen soll, aber nichts funktioniert. ssh schließt die Verbindung einfach nach einem "debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent"
<ppq> vielleicht platte voll?
<NTQ> Ich kann jetzt über einen Recovery-Kernel rein. Mal schauen, was man so tun kann.
<NTQ> Die Platte sollte noch sehr viel Luft nach oben haben. Daran kann es nicht liegen.
<LupusE> platte voll kann auch 'inodes voll' bedeuten. gerade bei einem upgrade werden viele dateien geschrieben, keine grossen dateien.
<NTQ> LupusE: Auch da sollte noch Luft sein. Das Upgrdae selbst ist ja durchgelaufen. Am Ende kam die Meldung, dass jetzt neugestartet werden müsse.
<NTQ> Danach sollten ja nicht noch mehr Inodes benutzt werden. Dann ist es ja schon druch
<NTQ> Komisch, nicht mal in auth.log war was von meinen letzten Loginversuchen zu sehen
<NTQ> Das ist alles, was ich über ssh -vvv zu sehen bekomme. Kann mir dazu jemand etwas sagen? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vqGxSnsBh9/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Kann es sein, dass beim Upgrade von 16.04 auf 18.04 irgendeine Firewall automatisch aktiviert wird?
<NTQ> Würde mir ja schon reichen, wenn ich wieder per ssh drauf kommen könnte. Ich kann ein Rettungssystem starten, das mir das normale / denn in /repair mountet. Dann krieg ich den Rest in der Regel von selbst hin.
<NTQ> Ich schaue mal, ob ufw oder sowas irgendeinen Mist baut, falls ich das finde
<tomreyn> wenn der ssh-verbindungsaufbau nach "debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent" (auf dem ssh-client) abgebrochen wird dann suggeriert das erst mal dass der key exchange aufgrund inkompatibler algorithmen zwischen beiden partnern fehlgeschalgen ist.
<tomreyn> ein per do-release-upgrade über ssh gestarteter release-upgrade startet einen zweiten ssh-server auf einem anderen port damit man bei bedarf noch drauf kommt wenn die verbindung abbricht und der 'normale' ssh-server bereits rekonfiguriert wird / wurde.
<tomreyn> der läuft da aber natürlich nur bis das upgrade beendet wurde / das system neugestartet wurde.
<tomreyn> soweit ich mich erinnere bietet strato ne serielle konsole, die man, wenn sie denn auf dem OS konfiguriert ist, für solche zwecke gut verwenden kann. hatte allerdings schon lange nix mehr bei strato.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Die serielle Konsole geht nur bei dedicated servern. Die VM hat nur einen Recovery-Boot. Ich bin da gerade drin und hab mich mit chroot zum eigentlichen Server verbunden.
<NTQ> Wundern tut mich unter anderem, dass nmap sagt, dass Port 22 offen wäre. Ebenso 80 und 443 und meine Mailserverports. Apache läuftauch so halb, macht immerhin redirects von 80 auf 443.
<NTQ> Inkompatible Versionen bei ssh würden mich arg wundern, immerhin hab ich hier selbst 19.04 und der Server sollte jetzt 18.04 sein.
<tomreyn> wäre port 22 nicht offen, hätte dein ssh-client auch wesentlich weniger zu tun gehabt (und ausgegben).
<NTQ> UNd mit sonstigen Ubuntu-Servern hatte ich auch nie Probleme. Wir haben hier welche von 14.04 bis 18.04 und alle gehen.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Ich hab auch gehofft, dass ich auf dem Server in /etc/auth.log etwas finde, aber da steht nichts mehr seitdem ich das Upgrade gestartet habe.
<tomreyn> womöglich hast du in der sshd_config auf dem server do key echange algorithmen festgezurrt auf welche die nicht mehr unterstützt werden.
<tomreyn> s/ do / die /
<NTQ> Die sshd_config ist eigentlich unangetastet.
<tomreyn> eigentlich, oder ganz bestimmt, oder ganz bestimmt nicht, oder vielleicht doch ein bisschen?
<NTQ> Ich hab nur die Zeile "PubkeyAuthentication yes" aktiviert
<tomreyn> das klingt erst mal unproblematisch
<NTQ> Gibt es nicht mehr Logs als auth.log dazu? Kann doch nicht sein, dass da gar nichts protokolliert wird. Sogar ufw ist nicht mal installiert. das kann es also auch nicht sein.
<tomreyn> kannst ja aus dem chroot mal den ssh-server aus der ubuntu-installation auf nem anderen port lauschend mit debuglogging starten und dann nochmal mit deinem client drauf connecten
<tomreyn> mit firewalling hat's nix zu tun
<tomreyn> schau auch mal ob deine ssh-client-konfiguration vielleicht zu restriktiv ist was den key exchange angeht
<NTQ> tomreyn: Debuglogging mache ich auch in sshd_config?
<tomreyn> ich hab noch nie mit 19.04 ne ssh.verbindung zu 18.04 hergestellt, ggf. ist das normal dass das erst mal nicht klappt.
<tomreyn> NTQ: ja, oder (besser, da nicht permanent) auf der kommandozeile über -o
<NTQ> achso, ich wollte jetzt einfach den service starten in chroot
<tomreyn> der würde dann auf wlechem port lauschen?
<tomreyn> und auf welchem port bist du grade ins rettungssystem eingeloggt?
<tomreyn> ist immer hilfreich wenn über'm hals noch ein weiteres körperteil kommt.
<NTQ> Ich bin über 22 drin. Ich hab aber in sshd_config schon auf 1022 umgestellt
<tomreyn> ah gut
<tomreyn> ich seh grade in deinem ssh-client-log von vorher dass der server nur ecdsa anbietet. das ist ggf. ein bisschen wenig, kein rsa, kein ed25519?
<tomreyn> ggf. fehlen dem server die entsprechenden host-keys in /etc/ssh/
<NTQ> tomreyn: Das hier ist vorhanden: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WMwXhTycyR/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> es steht übrigens seitens kryptoanalysten die unwidersprochene vermutung im raum dass ecdsa mit den von der NIST spezifizierten parametern (die dein ssh-server da verwendet) so von der NSA gewünscht wurden um die krypto besser brechen zu können.
<tomreyn> ah hast ja doch mehr da. dann müsstest du vom client mit ssh-keyscan mal gucken ob die auch wirklich angeboten werden.
<NTQ> Scheinbar hab ich das da: https://serverfault.com/questions/926535/ubuntu-upgrade-to-18-04-setrlimit-getrlimit-ssh-sandbox-child-causing-sshd-to
<le_bot> Title: ssh - Ubuntu upgrade to 18.04 setrlimit, getrlimit & ssh_sandbox_child causing sshd to not work - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<NTQ> Also zumindest sagt mir das Debug-Log von sshd auch diese ssh_sandbox_child-Fehlermeldung
<tomreyn> wie's das auch schon in der ersten anmerkung steht: erst mal das upgrade zuende machen, dann nochmal probieren.
<NTQ> Ja, das ist schon geschehen. apt -f install ist glücklich.
<NTQ> Hier mal mehr Debug-Infos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vgkH6sHZPg/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Bin jetzt auf das hier gestoßen. Ob es damit zu tun hat? https://smartos.org/bugview/OS-4407
<le_bot> Title: OS-4407: OpenSSH 7.5+ broken in lx brand (at smartos.org)
<tomreyn> was hat denn das livesystem für nen kernel?
<tomreyn> äh recovery-system
<NTQ> ssh-keyscan -p 1022 my.server listet übrigens gar nichts auf. Da kommt nur Connection reset by peer
<NTQ> tomreyn: Recovery-Kernel ist 3.16.0
<tomreyn> oha
<NTQ> Ohnee, liegt es daran?
<NTQ> Muss ich jetzt mit Strato meckern?
<tomreyn> das seccomp-zeugs vermutlich schon, ja
<tomreyn> guck dir am besten mal das systemd-journal oder syslog vom letzten boot an, als das system normal startetete aber der ssh.server nicht wie erwartet funktionierte
<tomreyn> da wird sich womöglich im ssh-server-startup auch was dazu finden.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Also in /var/log/syslog ist der letzte Eintrag noch von vor dem Upgrade.
<tomreyn> dann im systemd-journal
<NTQ> Ich such's grad
<tomreyn> kannst auch mal mit "UsePrivilegeSeparation yes" testen wenn's auf diesem kernel nicht anders geht, deine entscheidung.
<NTQ> Hab ich schon, da stand dann im log, dass es Deprecated sei
<tomreyn> vielleicht gibts ja auch noch ein zeitgemäßes recovery-system
<NTQ> Das journal-Verzeichnis in /var/log ist komplett leer
<tomreyn> dann kam das system wohl gar nicht wirklich zum booten
<tomreyn> also zum booten schon aber nicht komplett hoch
<tomreyn> mach am besten ne neuinstallation, ist am ende vermutlich schneller
<NTQ> Nee, hier gibt's nur Snapshots, die man wieder einspielen kann
<NTQ> Ist doch scheiße. Wenn ich den Server neu aufsetze, hätte ich ja alle Daten verloren. Das geht wohl kaum
<tomreyn> backups?
<NTQ> Da gibt's Snaphots, wie schon gesagt
<NTQ> Ich ziehe ja nicht jeden Tag Backups über meine schmale Leitung nach Hause
<tomreyn> hab ich schon verstanden, nur sind halt snapshots keine backups
<NTQ> Für den kleinen Anwender reicht das
<tomreyn> na ja aber wenn du direkt vorher ein snapshot gemacht hast, und das wirst du ja siche rgemacht haben, dann ist das ja auch ausreichend jetzt, ne?
<NTQ> Da wurde sowieso einer kurz vorher gemacht
<NTQ> Außerdem komme ich ja über das Rettungssystem auch drauf, könnte also alles sichern
<NTQ> Ich will jetzt aber lieber das SSH wieder ans laufen kriegen. Neuinstallation dauert wieder Tage
<NTQ> Bis ich alles so eingerichtet habe, wie es soll
<tomreyn> viel erfolg!
<NTQ> Nextcloud, Postfix, Dovecot, die ganzen Let's Encrypt Zertifikate, usw. usf
<NTQ> Das ist ja immer Fummelei und kein 1:1 rüberkopieren
<NTQ> Welchen Einfluss hat denn der Kernel des Recovery-Systems auf die chroot-Umgebung?
<tomreyn> falls du dich entscheidest nen snapshot wiederherzustellen und das upgrade nochmal auszuführen, nutz am besten ppa-purge um alle drittrepos und die pakete von dort zu entfernen (bzw auch in ubuntu verfügbare pakete auf die ubuntu-versioenen downzugraden) und lass danach nochmal https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages drüber laufen und räum entsprechend weiter auf. danach läuft dann ein release-upgrade in der regel sauber durch.
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - tomreyn/scripts: Some scripts I use or used in the past (at github.com)
<NTQ> tomreyn: Als Drittpakete hab ich certbot drin gehabt. Und die Sourcen kamen ursprünglich von dem Mirror von Strato. Die hab ich aber auf die originalen Ubuntu-Server umgestellt
<NTQ> Und das Upgrade hat ja wie gesagt keine Fehler gemeldet. Es lief alles sauber durch. Naja
<NTQ> 40 andere Server laufen ohne Probleme durch und bei meinem eigenen passiert wieder nur Scheiße. 
<NTQ> Wenn ich openssh-server komplett lösche und neuinstalliere, sollte doch eigentlich wieder alles gerade gerückt werden können. Oder wo sollen dann noch Probleme liegen?
<tomreyn> wie du ja anhand deiner (nicht vorhandenen) logs des letzten boots bereits festgestellt hast ist das system scheinbar gar nicht richtig hoch gekommen. das kann nicht nur am openssh-server gelegen haben.
<tomreyn> es sind also durchaus noch andere probleme da. der release-upgrader arbeitet mit dem was er vorfindet, deshalb die empfehlung vor dem upgrade erst mal ordentlich aufzuräumen. es ist keineswegs einfach festzustellen welche drittpakete oder drittpaket-versionen man noch auf einem system installiert hat, die das upgrade behindern können.
<tomreyn> ...oder den nächsten systemstart, se4lbst wenn das upgrade erfolgreich durchgelaufen zu sein scheint.
<NTQ> Ich spiele am besten gleich einfach den Snapshot wieder ein und dann schau ich mal
<NTQ> Wird wohl Zeit, dass ich mir mal irgendwas zu lesen suche um Linux von der Basis auf zu verstehen. Dann könnte ich vielleicht besser herausfinden wie man sowas löst
<nicole> O.o "Linux von der Basis auf zu verstehen" 
<NTQ> Naja, zumindest die ganzen runlevel und wann wo was wie gestartet wird.
<tomreyn> runlevel gibts nicht mehr ;-)
<NTQ> :-D Da fängt's schon an
<NTQ> Ich als kleiner Admin, der ein bisschen Apache, Postfix, Dovecot und Anwendungsentwicklung mit Python betreibt, komme halt nicht besonders oft mit tiefergründigen Dingen in Kontakt.
<NTQ> Für mysql sollte es reichen nochmal /var/lib/mysql zu packen und zu sichern
<NTQ> Ich hab vor dem Upgrade alle services gestoppt außer ssh. Das kann es hoffentlich nicht gewesen sein?
<NTQ> Und ich hab natürlich doch wieder Mist gefunden mit dem Skript von tomreyn. Und zwar war mono über ein Dritt-PPA installiert.
<NTQ> Ich mache jetzt noch ein Backup von allem wichtigen und dann setze ich den Server auf den Snapshot zurück.
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-21
<klaus> hi
<stevieh> aus der klaus.
<klaus> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/youtube-dlG/, habe installiert. Frage, wie starte Ich "YouTube DL GUI"?
<klaus> "Programmstart über "Internet -> YouTube DL GUI"" find ich nicht
<klaus> Ubuntu 18
<stevieh> und was für ein ubuntu 18? Ganz normaal also mit Gnome?
<klaus> Gnome
<stevieh> dann kannste mal versuchen bei den apps also mit der Win Taste youtube... einzutippern und zu schauen, was passiert.
<stevieh> alternativ mal aus nem Terminal starten.
<klaus> Terminal, geht nicht
<stevieh> wie, terminal geht nicht?
<klaus> im  
<stevieh> dpkg -L paketname zeigt an, was in dem Paket drin ist.
<klaus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gtKbS5Fs6c/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> wie heisst denn das paket, das du installiert hast?
<klaus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Zwn75FdRp/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> klaus: weil es ein thirdparty-paket ist, nur mal die ernst gemeint frage, ist es so schwierig im terminal "youtube-dl <url>" zu tippen?
<klaus> Youtube-dlG
<klaus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/y/youtube-dlg/
<stevieh> arbeite da mal mit tab-completion im terminal.
<le_bot> Title: Index of /nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/y/youtube-dlg (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<klaus> [ ]	youtube-dlg_0.4-1~webupd8~bionic9_all.deb
<stevieh> sicher, dass du es installiert hast? dpkg -l | grep youtube-dl
<tokam> Hallo, seit dem Update auf Ubuntu 19.04 klappt die Tastenkombination alt+f4 nicht mehr
<tokam> in Compiz ist aber alles richtig eingestellt. Was kann ich machen um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen?
<klaus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KVy62hrVrF/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> tokam: haha, nice try. Habs gleich probiert :-)
<tokam> stevieh: haha, aber ich meine das ernst
<stevieh> tokam: tja, bei mir geht sie.
<tokam> sieht man
<stevieh> musste mal schauen, ob du da was umgestellt hast.
<LupusE> oder mit 'env' schauenb ob die tastatur kaputt ist?
<LupusE> oh, xev, nicht env.
<dreamon_> Firefox streßt. Macht immer wieder 100% Cpu Auslastung. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Fgcqhd3YZx/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Ich dachte immer das läge an Youtube Videos. Jetzt hab ich länger beobachtet hat mit youtube nix zu tun.
<LupusE> NoScript oder wahlweise den weichspueler 'uBlock origin'.
<LupusE> wenn dich die details interessierten darfst du auch ein strace auf firefox werfen ... aber mal ehrlich, macht das sinn auf nem komplexen GUI programm ohne sinnige filter?
<NTQ> LupusE: Du meinst die beiden Dinge sollte man lieber nicht nutzen? Oder sollte man nutzen?
<LupusE> was macht ein skript?
<LupusE> genau, keirner weisse es. und was macht NoScript? verhindert das ausfuehren von dingen, von denne keiner weis was er tut... und will man das oder will man das nicht?
<NTQ> Also ich nutze beides :)
<LupusE> parallel in einem browser? hmm.
<NTQ> LupusE: Ja klar. ublock blockt ja nur Werbung und so unerwünschten Kram. Mit NoScript kann ich noch viel mehr Skripte aus den Seiten raushalten, die herumfunken wollen.
<LupusE> das geht jetzt etwas ueber den ubuntu support hinaus, aber ubloc origin hat sehr gut gepflegte whitelists und ist eher fuer den unbedarften anwender um einen vernuenftigen grundschutz zu bieten... wenn ich auf dubiosen seiten unterwes bin oder mehr paranoid bin, dann haue ich mit dem NoScript-hammer drauf und habe ruhe. muss dafuer jede ausnahme manuell regeln.
<NTQ> LupusE: Genau. So mach ich das :-D
<LupusE> wenn ich noScript einsetze bringt uBo relativ wenig, wenn ich uBo vertraue, warum dnan die mehrarbeit mit NS?
<tokam> oh mit einer anderen tastatur klappt es :( 
<tokam> die f4 taste scheint defekt zu sein
<dreamon_> LupusE, Mir kommt es so vor seit ich uBlock origin runter hab, ist die Auslastung gleichbleibend niedrig. HMM.. Derweil ist der wirklich praktisch. Werde wohl umsteigen müssen.
<dreamon_> Nein Doch nicht.. passiert gerade wieder.. 
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-22
<LupusE> heute, wetterbedingt, die begruessung: ahoi.
<stolper> Hi Leute! Waere super, wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet: https://pastebin.com/2tfL0m0T
<le_bot> Title: Hi Leute. Ich habe ein Problem: Meine Ubuntu-Installation laesst sich nicht mehr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LupusE> stolper: es gibt menschen hier, die keine links ohne motivation oeffnen.
<stolper> Hallo Lupus! Wie lassen sich die Menschen hier denn motivieren? :)
<LupusE> indem man das problem kurz und buendig umreisst. nicht jeder hier hat zum beispiel zugriff auf einen browser.
<stolper> Okay. Habe das Pastebin bloss wegen der Dreizeiler-Regel benutzt. 
<stolper> Wenn mein gesamtes Problem sich in fuenf (Pastebin)-Zeilen beschreiben laesst, darf ich es dann hier "nackt" posten?
<LetoThe2nd> stolper: es ist halt einfach so dass wir nicht alle drauf warten nen link zu öffnen und einen roman zu lesen. es ist nichts verkehrt am pastebin, aber zumindest das grobe themegebiet sollte shcon im klartext hier stehen.
<LetoThe2nd> stolper: also, gehts z.b. um installation? grafiktreiber? backups? ....
<LupusE> ueberlege mal, wenn Du eine Email von einem unbekannten bekommt mit einem 'Hi, oeffne diesen Link', wuerdest Du auf den Link klicken? (Spoiler: Du solltest es nicht tun).
<stolper> Verstehe. Also, ich kann mein Ubuntu wegen eines Speicherplatzproblems nicht mehr starten. Wollte ueber eine Live-CD Daten im Home-Ordner loeschen, doch Zugriff ist nicht moeglich. Was jetzt?
<LetoThe2nd> stolper: zugriff ist nicht möglich heisst?
<LetoThe2nd> stolper: an und für sich ist die vorgehensweise schon ok
<stolper> Der Boot verlaeuft normal, dann erscheint der Startbildschirm, an dem ich mein Passwort eingebe. Mache ich, druecke Enter, doch dann passiert nichts mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> nene. von der livecd
<LetoThe2nd> wenn die platte voll ist, ne livecd nehmen und was löschen ist schon richtig. und an was hakts?
<stolper> bash: cd: stolper/: Keine Berechtigung
<stolper> Wenn ich per Konsole zugreifen moechte, erhalte ich diese Meldung.
<LetoThe2nd> stolper: wenn du über konsole gehen willst, sudo -i gibt dir ne root-konsole.
<stolper> Danke, das hat funktioniert. Jetzt bin ich im Home-Ordner und darin befinden sich die beiden Dateien "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" und "README.txt". Laut Readme sei dieses Verzeichnis zum Schutz meiner Daten ausgehaengt worden und ich solle von der Konsole aus "ecryptfs-mount-private" starten.
<stolper> Jedoch erhalte ich darauf die Meldung: "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly".
<LetoThe2nd> stolper: habs fast vermutet, offensichtlich hast du ein verschlüsseltes home-verzeichnis. ich würde eher einfach z.b. den paketcache gewaltsam leeren. das gibt dir normalerweise genug platz um dich wieder anmelden zu können und weiter aufzuräuemn
<LetoThe2nd> stolper: schau mal unter /var/cache/apt/archives deiner platte
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du in nem verzeichnis bist gibt dir 'du -hs .' schön kompakt wie gross es ist
<stolper> Ja, es ist verschluesselt. Ich dachte faelschlicherweise, man koenne ueber eine Live-CD dann einfach das PW eingeben und wuerde so wieder Zugriff erhalten.
<LetoThe2nd> nö :)
<LetoThe2nd> einer der gründe warum ich nur unter zwang meine sachen verschlüssle.
<koegs> bei luks wäre das noch ne option, bei ecryptfs (was eh nicht mehr unterstützt wird) geht das leider nicht
<koegs> aber wie schon gesagt wurde, für den moment ist es einfacher an anderen stellen sachen zu löschen, ansonsten gibt es hier den artikel https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung/
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stolper> Habe den Cache geleert. Jetzt werde ich mal versuchen, ob es wieder funktioniert. Ich bedanke mich fuer die Hilfe!
<LetoThe2nd> viel erfolg!
<El_Jochos> Hey Leute, kann man in einem "find" Befehl mehrere *time-Parameter einfügen? Das Ergebnis soll alle beide Kriterien erfüllen
<stevieh> hast du mal probiert, einfach den parameter mehrfach zu nehmen? Sollte autoamtscih -a (and) sein
<NTQ> Ich hab hier eine Software, die libzip4 benötigt, Ubuntu 19.04 bringt aber nur libzip5 und libzip2 mit. Im Grunde spricht doch nichts dagegen, die libzip4 noch als deb zu installieren, oder?
<tomreyn> hmm, du nutzt doch schon länger ubuntu, oder? müsste es da nicht inzwischen klar sein welche probleme die verwendung von versionsfremden paketen und deren installation von außerhalb der versionsspezifischen apt-paketquellen mit sich bringen kann?
<drc> Ist halt Gebastel, kann dir niemand sagen, ob das irgendwann explodiert
<drc> Wenn es nicht anders geht, würde ich mit LD_PRELOAD arbeiten
<NTQ> tomreyn: Hmja, ist halt was selbst kompiliertes. Was anderes scheint das nicht zu mögen.
<NTQ> drc: LD_PRELOAD hab ich schon ein paar mal genutzt, aber ohne zu wissen wie es funktioniert. Kann ich damit dann die so wo anders platzieren und von da laden statt sie als root zu instalieren?
<tomreyn> es ist dir also klar und du suchst eigentlich nur nach jemandem der dir absolution erteilt? :-)
<drc> ja
<NTQ> tomreyn: Genau. :-D Ich meine das sind ja nur zwei so-Dateien bzw. eine und ein symbolischer Link. Da dürfte ja nictht viel passieren, zumindest bis ich wieder ein Dist-Upgrade mache :-D
<tomreyn> da würde ich die katholische kirche empfehlen, die sind da recht gut drin mit der absolution.
<NTQ> Lieber nicht, die kriegen ja schon keine Steuer mehr von mir
<NTQ> ha, ich glaube ich kriege es sogar erneut kompiliert. Dann kann es sich ja die libzip5 neu reinkonifgurieren.
<tomreyn> ^ so macht man's richtig.
<NTQ> ja, find ich auch schöner. Eben wollte das cmake nur nicht
<drc> wenn das selber kompiliert ist, ist "gegen die richtige version linken" auf jeden fall die beste option
<NTQ> Es geht um DSView, falls das jemand kennt.
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-23
<p01nt3r> guten abend. ich versuche, eine netzwerkbrücke zwischen meinem host (ubuntu-mate 18.04) sowie qemu mit lubuntu 18.04 als gast zu erstellen. kann mir da jemand mal unter die arme greifen?
<p01nt3r> bin bisher: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QEMU/#Einrichtung-Netzwerkbruecke-unter-16-04 gefolgt, leider weiss ich nicht, was ich unter "Einrichtung einer Netzwerkbrücke unter 18.04" eintragen soll bei:
<le_bot> Title: QEMU › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r>  "bridge_ports enp0s25"
<p01nt3r> qemu zeigt mir 2 interfaces an: lo und ens3
<p01nt3r> wie verbinde ich das mit dem host?
<p01nt3r> habe es versucht mit dem eintrag: bridge_ports ens3s25 aber er kennt diesen port scheinbar nicht.
<p01nt3r> bridge_ports ens3 hat jetzt zwar funktioniert und ich bekomme br0 auch als interface gezeigt,
<frank> guten abend
<Franck> eine Frage, wie kann man von Windows10 aus Ubuntu denn installieren, ohne stick oder dvd
<k1l> machs nicht. mach einen live usb stick.
<Franck> schon gemacht aber bottet nicht
<Franck> und wubi geht nicht
<k1l> wubi genutzt?
<k1l> wubi ist seit jahren tot.
<ppq> zurecht
<Franck> ja aber die graka macht probleme
<Franck> gibts andere installer
<k1l> da ist wubi aber keine lösung
<Rochvellon> welche GraKa hast Du denn?
<k1l> was ist denn das genaue problem wenn du einen usbstick nutzt?
<Franck> radeon irgendwas
<Franck> komme nicht ins bios
<k1l> bios hat ja mit ubuntu oder usb nix zu tun.
<Franck> der bootet niht vom stick obwohl der ist gemacht
<k1l> womit hast du den stick gemacht?
<Franck> iso to usb
<Franck> bootet aber nicht
<k1l> nimm diese anleitung. die nutzt rufus. dann kann man das usb kreieren schon mal als fehlerquelle ausschließen https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<le_bot> Title: Create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu tutorials (at tutorials.ubuntu.com)
<Franck> ok aber gibts denn nicht nen installer wie wubi
<Franck> das iso hab ich
<k1l> nein
<Franck> runtergeladen
<Franck> b3oed
<k1l> wubi hat im besten fall nur das ubuntu kaputt gemacht. im schlimmsten fall auch noch das windows. das will man also nicht mehr nutzen
<Franck> echt nicht
<k1l> installiere ein neues OS wie ein OS.
<Franck> ja aber hab kein dvd laufwer2
<k1l> ob usb oder dvd ist egal.
<Franck> also geht nur us
<Franck> b
<Franck> 0hh
<Franck> ok habs eben mit rufus probiert
<Franck> aber nirgendwo kann die iso auswaehlen
<k1l> was wie wann wo?
<Franck> FREEDos 
<Franck> ausgewaehlt
<Franck> mbr
<Franck> aber das iso dem angeben
<Franck> geht nicht
<k1l> da auf select klicken?
<Franck> version 3.5
<Franck> hab ich dort geklickt
<Franck> kommt kein menue yum auswaehlen
<Franck> ah doch
<Franck> hab nur auf den pfeil vorher geklickt
<Franck> er schreibt es
<Franck> geht sogar gut schnell
<Franck> so gleich ma gucken ob der nun bootet
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-24
<user404_> Hallo
<user404_> kurze frage, gibt es eine möglichkeit, ein Wlan Modul zu laden während der Installation?
<stevieh> was für eins willst du denn laden, dass es nicht schon gibt?
<Brot01> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der Wiedergabe von Videos. Als ich in der Vergangenheit von einem entfernten Ubuntu Rechner A zum lokalen Ubuntu Rechner B über ftp oder ssh kopiert habe, konnte ich mit VLC oder SMPlayer während ich heruntergeladen habe, dass Video schon gucken und analysieren. Seit einiger Zeit geht das nicht mehr, und ich komme nicht dahinter wieso. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<tomreyn> Brot01: das kann dateiformat-abhängig (sowohl container-format als auch codec) sein, nicht alle sind streaming-kompatibel.
<tomreyn> es kann auch daran liegen wie du koiperst, wenn also z.b. die bereits kopierten daten unauffindbar sind und nur ne 0-byte-platzhalter-datei angelegt wird, dann wirst du die schlecht abspielen können.
<tomreyn> natürlich werden dann die daten trotzdem irgendwo zwischengespeichert während des kopiervorgangs, aber du musst halt erst mal rausfinden wo.
<uniCATx> Hi, wie kann ich den immer wiederkehrenden Fehler beseitigen? https://imgur.com/a/FVZ6Yf7 . Danke im Voraus!
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<uniCATx> OK, erledigt, danke!
<user404_> Hallo Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen
<user404_> Bei mein Tablet bricht die Installation ab, weil der Grub Loader nicht installiert werden kann.
<k1l_> immernoch das 32bit uefi intel ding?
<user404_> ja es ging mal eine zeit lang gut mit debian, aber dann hat irgendwas gecrasht
<user404_> meine VM ist auch gecrasht ohne grund
<k1l_> boote von usb, chroote in das installierte system, installeiren dann grub-efi-ia32-bin und update-grub laufen lassen und rebooten
<user404_> bbbb
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-25
<stevieh> sachtmal, tracker ist ja jetzt die Desktop Suche in ubuntu. Wie ist denn die "default" idee, das zu nutzen, beim Suchen?
<stevieh> recoll ist da sehr umfassend, aber klar, wenn tracker jetzt wieder the name of the game ist, will ich es wenigstens mal probieren. 
<stevieh> haha, da gibts wohl was, das heisst "Documents" in gnome, aber wie heisst das auf deutsch :-)
<stevieh> aha, man muss gnome-documents installieren
<stevieh> ohje. tracker scheint echt vergnomt worden zu sein...
<stevieh> weg mit
<stevieh> also ich denke ich nehm doch wieder recoll als desktopsuche, das ist ewig viel leistungsfähiger als tracker
<dreamon_> Firefox springt hier gelegentlich auf 100% CPU Auslastung nun hab ich schon alles mögliche gesucht. Gerade ist mir der Kragen geplatz und ich hab das ~/.mozilla Verzeichnis umbenannt. Dann Firefox neu gestartet und laufen lassen. Und siehe da auch hier passiert es das 100% CPU Auslastung auftreten obwohl nur ein Tab auf ist.
<dreamon_> Chromium läuft sauber ohne Probleme. 
<dreamon_> Gelegentlich heißt. es passiert jede 1/2 Stunde und die Auslastung dauert ca. 5Miuten
<k1l> addons aktiv?
<dreamon_> k1l, Hab ein ganz neues Profil erstellt.. keine addon Null nix.
<tomreyn> about:performance hilft da ggf. ein bisschen bei der einordnung.
<dreamon_> tomreyn, Leider nein, weil dort auch alles geradezu einfriert wenn er auf 100% geht
<dreamon_> Habe schon in Richtung nvidia, Treiber gesucht.. Alles Fehlgeschlagen.
<dreamon_> Wenn ich einen Trojaner/Malware drin hätte sollte es durch umbenennen von .mozilla doch eigentlich mit weg sein?
<tomreyn> dreamon: gibt dmesg / journalctl denn was dazu aus?
<tomreyn> * journalctl -b
<dreamon_> Nichts auffälliges.
<dreamon_> Sollte ich mal ein Reinstall testen, eventuell hab ich auch einen Trojaner?
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-19
<holgersson> Hi, ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 16.04 auf einem Notebook mit aktiviertem Secure Boot. Es scheint mir, als würde init=/bin/dash beim Booten komplett ignoriert. Ist das so (und einfach nur sicher gestaltet) oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?
<holgersson> *ein manuell hinzugefügter Eintrag, der das default-Init überschreiben und mir eine Rootshell geben soll
<ppq> holgersson, bin mir nicht sicher, könnte aber was mit systemd zu tun haben: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/10752
<le_bot> Title: boot as init=/root/init.sh and exec init 3 in shell, init is symlink of systemd, why X Window launched? · Issue #10752 · systemd/systemd · GitHub (at github.com)
<ppq> wüsste aber nicht, wie und wieso systemd überhaupt starten sollte bei init=/bin/dash
<holgersson> Also dracut nutzt bspw. systemd im initramfs, da könnte ich mir das auch für Ubuntu vorstellen.
<holgersson> Danke auf jeden Fall, das ist gut zu wissen ;-)
<ppq> joa, klingt plausibel. keine ursache
<holgersson> ah, daran liegt es aber nicht. Das System ist so alt, dass es außerdem noch upstart-Einträge hat.
<holgersson> ppq: Problem erledigt, ich hab irgendwas falsch gemacht, jetzt geht's.
<holgersson> ppq: Ich ab einen upstart-grub-Eintrag genommen, dort die Einträge für splashes etc. entfernt und das init auf /bin/dash umgeschrieben, und jetzt habe ich eine rootshell
<ppq> :)
<simpsonetti> hi, habe seit heute mal wieder seit Jahren ubuntu "native" installiert. Vorher linux mint. Was mir hier gerade auffällt, wie träge gnome ist. Ist das so oder liegt es allgemein am 20.04?
<simpsonetti> Wenn ich Programme starten möchte, dauert das so zwischen 2-5 Sek.  was gestern "zack" da war. 
<ppq> simpsonetti, welche desktopumgebung hattest du denn unter mint? gnome ist allgemein ziemlich bloated und langsam.
<simpsonetti> Mate
<ppq> ja, mate wird wohl schneller sein als gnome
<ppq> persönlicher tipp: xfce, aber das ist geschmackssache. du kannst auch mate unter ubuntu benutzen
<simpsonetti> xfce ist auch gut. Kann ich das ohne probleme zusätzlich installieren. 
<ppq> ja, wobei das ursprüngliche gnome dann da bleibt, die installation wird also recht groß.
<ppq> wenn dich das nicht stört, go for it
<simpsonetti> das wäre nicht so schlimm
<ppq> dann einfach das metapaket ubuntu-mate-desktop installieren
<ppq> so, muss los, viel erfolg :)
<simpsonetti> danke
<ppq> achja, das paket ist natürlich für mate, nicht für xfce.
<ppq> für xfce heißt es xubuntu-desktopo
<ppq> -o
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-20
<linuxr> guten tach...ich hab hier ein problem mit einer ssh-verbindung zu einem remote host, und zwar fängt die textausgabe nach einer weile immer zu stocken an, so dass z.B. der output von "top" ca 2. braucht, um zu aktualisieren. Wenn ich parallel eine zweite ssh-verbindung öffne läufts in dieser aber fast verzögerungsfrei. Hat jemand eine idee was das sein könnte?
<Heavy91> linuxr: Klingt nach Paketverlust..
<linuxr> Heavy91, dachte ich auch, ist aber 0. Auch die latenz ist immer fast konstant
<Heavy91> Oder RAM-Mangel auf dem Remote Host? Vielleicht wird der SSHD oder die Shell der ersten Verbindung ausgeswappt?
<stevieh> auch ne schicke idee
<Heavy91> Oder eine Firewall mit Rate Limiting?
<linuxr> cpu läuft ziemlich im leerlauf, ram und disk noch zur genüge vorhanden, netzwerk auch keine besondere last..
<linuxr> das einzig besondere ist, dass der client ein raspberry pi ist
<linuxr> vielleicht drosselt der die leistung wenn er zu heiss hat oder so..muss mal die temperaturkurve irgendwie anzeigen
<linuxr> eine zweite verbindung dürfte dann zwar auch nicht besser funktionieren
<stevieh> macht der sonst noch viel?
<linuxr> nee, der macht sonst nix...sehe auch keine cpu-last im verlauf
<stevieh> ne, dann isses das auch nicht
<stevieh> vielleicht mal packet loss anschauen auf beiden seiten
<linuxr> gedroppte packets beidseits: 
<linuxr> 0
<stevieh> dann liegts auch nicht daran
<linuxr> vllt wirklich irgend ein rate limiting auf einem router dazwischen..da könnte ich dann wohl nix machen
<stevieh> das kannste ja mit netcat etc. ausmessen.
<stevieh> ein Ratelimitng, das bei top zuschlägt, wäre schon arg gering
<Frickelpit> ggfs. auch mal die erste Verbindung mit -vvv starten
<knoppers> habe ein problem, nach dem upgrade von 19.10 auf 20.04 kommt es immer wieder vermehrt zu dateisystemüberprüfungen beim start, welche neuerdings auch hin und wieder hängen bleiben (so lang hab ich nicht gewartet) und nicht auf strg+c reagieren
<knoppers> was könnte dies verursachen
<k1l> die dateisystem checks kommen eigentlich turnusmässig relativ selten. oder eben wenn es probleme gibt. schau mal in "dmesg" rein ob da was geloggt wird
<drc> Hat jemand von euch mal versucht, Wayland mit dem aktuellen nvidia-Treiber zu benutzen?
<drc> Das Internet™ sagt, das geht mittlerweile
<dreamon> Läuft bei euch noch pycharm auf 20.04 ich krieg ich Fehler und kann keine Module installieren. 
<Frickelpit> dreamon: aus dem Stehgreif, ist pycharm evtl. noch python2?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, neeee.. 
<stevieh> dreamon: hast du neu installiert oder geupgradet?
<dreamon> stevieh, upgrade.. aber wie wir gerade festgestellt haben, ist gas module "gi" scheinbar nicht mehr mit PIP zu intallieren.
<stevieh> was immer gi ist
<dreamon> stevieh, Damit kann man "angeblich" mit glade erstellte oberflächen mit gtk.builder() importieren.
<dreamon> from gi.repository import Gdk, Gtk → Das geht auch in meinen "alten Programmen" nicht mehr.
<dreamon> Wenn ich es mit pip install gi mache kommt → pip install gi
<dreamon> ERROR: Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement gi (from versions: none)
<dreamon> ERROR: No matching distribution found for gi
<stevieh> da wird es sicher irgendwelche alten gtk libs haben wollen, die es jetzt nicth mehr gibt
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-21
<nicole_> ich habe hier eine VirtualBox Win7 VM und moechte sehr gern den USB Stick "durchreichen" das "Erweiterungspaket" von der Website ist istalliert, ich kann von usb 1.1, 2 und 3 waehlen
<nicole_> nur mir wird der Stick gar nicht angezeigt zur Auswahl, auch keine anderen USB-Gerate
<ItaloRaver-> nicole_: wenn mir recht is muss der stick im linus ausgehängt sein, daher er nicht für beide systeme gleichzeitig vorhanden sein kann 
<ItaloRaver-> *linux
<nicole_> okay, das habe ich auch schon versucht 
<nicole_> aber den Dongle fuer meinen Steam Controller z.B. wird auch nicht angezeigt 
<ItaloRaver-> hmm unte dem + (filte für ein gerät hinzufügen auch nicht)
<nicole_> Nein, da ist alles leer 
<nicole_> und eigentlich sind da die Geraete aufgefuehrt
<ItaloRaver-> dann weiss ich gerade auch nicht mehr
<nicole_> hau ich aber "lsusb" bekomme ich doch so ziemlich alles angezeigt was am PC haengt 
<ItaloRaver-> eventuell jemand anders, mehr Ahnung davon ...
<nicole_> Mh also ich habe die "Gasterweiterungen" im virtuellen Windows installiert
<nicole_> ich habe das "Erweiterungspaket" installiert
<nicole_> mein Nutzer ist unter Nutzer und Gruppen in die entsprechende Gruppe "vboxusers" hinzugefuegrt 
<nicole_> und Neugestartet auch
<nicole_> Na so ein Mist! da haette ich mal genauer hinschauen sollen 
<nicole_> es lag an der Gruppe
<ItaloRaver-> nicole_: na dann is ja jut, haupsache man merkt es und es klappt dann :-)
<nicole_> ItaloRaver-, klar gibt ja irgendwie immer einen Grund ;)
<ItaloRaver-> hehe jop :-)
<ItaloRaver-> auch wenn oft der grund windows heisst x-D
<nicole_> nun gut es lag ja jetzt nicht am virtualisiertem System :D
<ItaloRaver-> nee, diesmal lag es am user, abe wir sind nun hie eh etwas ot :-)
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-22
<_moep_> wb Funfood ^^
<_moep_> ops - ECHAN
<holgersson> Hi! Ich möchte ein Ubuntu 20.04 in zwei LUKS-Container installieren (einen für /, einen für SWAP). Diverse Anleitungen im Internet suggerieren, dass man die Partitionen vorbereiten muss - ist das so oder kann der Installer selbst verschlüsseln?
<drc> Der Installer kann verschlüsseln
<drc> Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, macht er auch eine eigene Partition für swap
<holgersson> drc: Weißt du aus dem Stehgreif, wie ich das Anleiern kann? Ich wurde eben nicht gefragt.
<drc> Moment
<holgersson> Ich hab aber auch den default belassen, das existierende alte Ubuntu zu überschreiben.
<holgersson> (Die Daten sollen weg, d.h. das Überschreiben ist gewünscht.)
<drc> Geht glaub ich nur bei der anderen Variante
<drc> https://www.servethehome.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Ubuntu-20.04-LTS-Use-ZFS.png
<drc> So sollte das aussehen, eigentlich
<drc> So hab ich das auch in Erinnerung
<holgersson> Ah, danke dir, dann schau ich mal, wie ich dieses UI finde.
<holgersson> drc: OK, dieses Menü scheint's nur zu geben, wenn man den gesamten Datenträger überschreiben möchte. Ich werde wohl nicht drumherum kommen, die Partitionen manuell vorzubereiten ;-)
<drc> Ah, gut zu wissen.
<holgersson> drc: Letzter Nachtrag: Die GUI zum Formatieren der Datenträger lässt einen statt eines Dateisystems auch ein "physikalisches Volume für Verschlüsselung" anlegen, ensperrt das dann und zeigt es vor/über dem Daten an.
<holgersson> Es geht also - ich bin bloß keine GUIs mehr gewöhnt^^
<drc> Also nur versteckt, nicht weg
<drc> Immerhin
<WsR00T> Hallo, kleine Sicherheits Frage. Habe ein FTTH ONU anschluss bekommen mit Root zugang Shell. Nach einer überpüfung "TCPDUMP" auf "WAN". Sehe ich alle meine Nachbarn im FTTH ISP Netz Broadcast,ARP,ICMPV6,BOOTP,MDNS,NBNS ++++ MAC Adr. u.s.w ist das Normal?
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-23
<nicole_> bevor ich mich jetzt total verlaufe, ich habe jetzt eine usb Festplatte mit ext4 Partition. Diese zeigt mir Nemo nach dem anstecken auch an aber beschreiben kann ich erst wenn ich dann via Nemo, dort steht dies dann als Option mit root rechten starte
<nicole_> dann kann ich auch drauf schreiben, wo muesste ich denn jetzt suchen um dies anzupassen?
<LupusE> nicole_: ls -al /mount/point ... hier solltest Du rechte haben.
<LupusE> drwxr-xr-x 34 lupus lupus  4096 Mai  2 20:27 dora
<LupusE> drwx------  2 root  root  16384 Okt  7  2018 lost+found
<LupusE> oben darf ich schrieben, unten nicht ... (was bei lost+found sinn macht)
<LupusE> je nach setup ist dann zu beachten dass ext4 die UID speichert, nicht den user! das heisst wenn Du auf dem ersdten System erst nicole (1000) anlegst und dann gast (1001), und auf dem anderne erst admin (1000), dann nicole (1001) und dann gast (1002), kannst du als nicole nicht auf beidne systmen zugreifen.
<LupusE> du -hs /srv/linbo
<LupusE> (und das letzte gehoert nicht in dieses termnal)
<dreamon> Hallo. Hab mir jetzt meinen langgehegten Traum erfüllt und mir ein Lenovo Thinkpad gekauft. Leider kämpf ich noch mit Grafik. Ist eine Intel UHD
<dreamon> Kann zwar auf firefox youtube Videos schauen, aber mpv und vlc schließen mit einem Segment Fehler.
<dreamon> Auch beim Login mit gdm sehe ich Grafikfehler, streifen .. 
<dreamon> Hab mein altes OS draufgeschupst und damit gebootet.. kann sein, das er da noch was von versucht zu verwenden.
<dreamon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics (rev 02)
<dreamon> glxgears läuft z.B. auch nicht.
<stevieh> vielleicht doch einfach mal neu installieren? Ich weiss, dass das nicht deine Spezialität ist :-9
<dreamon> stevieh, Bitte bitte .. nicht diesen Tipp.. Läuft ja alles.. 
<dreamon> Sollte ich vielleicht mal den LWE oder wie hieß dieser kernel nochmal? hardware stack.. oder so ähnlich
<stevieh> tja, dann leiden und dir den grafikstack näher anschauen.
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich musst du nur das X richtig konfiggen und es funzt. 
<stevieh> Was ist es denn für ein ubuntu?
<dreamon> XUbuntu 20.04
<stevieh> ich dachte, du hast dein altes OS drauf gemacht?
<dreamon> Ja das war 20.04. Alt sollte heißen, das es noch Ursuppe von 12.04 ist.. mit upgrades till Now..
<stevieh> läuft das denn jetzt unter wayland oder X?
<dreamon> Wayland oder X, wie bekomm ich das raus? Hab mich nie dafür interessiert .. dachte im X11 zu haben
<stevieh> musste mal im Netz gucken.
<stevieh> und dich dann langsam durchhangeln. Ich weiss noch nicht mal, ob 20.04 jetzt schon auf wayland als default setzt
<tomreyn> tut's nicht
<dreamon> Ich glaub auch nicht. Hab gelesen das die noch basteln.. 
<stevieh> bei meinem sid läuft seit längerem wayland 1a...
<tomreyn> flascher channel :-P
<stevieh> stimmt. Scheint so zu sein, dass es bei 20.04 immer noch X per default ist.
<stevieh> na, dann ist ja ok, dann musstu halt X zum laufen bekommen
<dreamon> Ich hab xorg.conf mal gelöscht.. er erzeugt es neu, so das ich davon ausgehe das es X ist
<tomreyn> wenn dir ne xorg.conf auf platte erzeugt wird dann ist schon was falsch
<stevieh> das ist gut. Und jetzt musst du halt rausbekommen, ob du da irgendwo was geschraubt hast. Gibt es Xorg.0.log noch?
<dreamon> X läuft, nur keine opengl.. (so laube ich)
<dreamon> Ja ich hab da damals was geschraubt, weil ich im alten Gerät sone hybrid intel/nvidia drine hatte. Mom ich bootet mal kurz neu
<dreamon> hmm.. also das Problem mit den streifen scheint weg zu sein.. nur glxgears, mpv und vlc fliegen mir um die ohren 
<dreamon> hab nun xorg.conf gelöscht und das xorg.conf.d geleert.
<stevieh> Gibt es Xorg.0.log noch?
<dreamon> stevieh, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GcTTpQDk4g/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> was sagt glxinfo?
<tomreyn> "Bitte, bitte, bitte installieren Sie Ihr OS neu."
<stevieh> hehe :-)
<stevieh> das eine ist, sein homedir über 100 Jahre mitzuschleifen - ich hab noch fvwm2 configs rumfallen - das andere ist, seine OS Verschraubungen im System sinnvoll retten zu wollen.
<dreamon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NpgQ4jhDm7/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Ich Garantiere euch wenn ich einen Neuinstallation mache, das ich den SupportChannel jeden Tag flute, das krieg ich nie mehr alles hin was ich da schon gemacht hab.
<stevieh> wieso steht da: name of display: :1.0
<stevieh> und warum hast du das alles schon gemacht? Was bist du so speziell?
<stevieh> oder hast du nur dinge verändert, damit was läuft, was jetzt einfach so läuft?
<stevieh> was sagt denn xdypinfo? Wo ist dein Screen :0?
<dreamon> Nene.. PPAs die es nicht mehr gibt, Programme in älternen Versionen die ich brauchte damit GTK programme noch schreiben kann, massig.. 
<stevieh> alles nix gut.
<dreamon> xdypinfo?
<stevieh> xdpyinfo
<dreamon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VRNPTjhfN6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ausser, dass da überall display :1 steht, was mich wundert, seh ich nix auffälliges. k.a. ob das bei obonto so ist.
<k1l> was ist das denn für ein thinkpad?
<dreamon> lxgears→ Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<dreamon> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<dreamon> zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  glxgears
<dreamon> So endet z.B. glxgears
<dreamon> k1l, thinkpad Lenovo E15 mit Intel UHD 
<stevieh> ich denke, starte das mal von nem Live USB Stick und probiere dort und schau dir an, was da läuft...
<stevieh> z.B. ob das display da auch :1 heisst.
<tomreyn> oder mach doch mal ne neuinstallation, geht auch!
<dreamon> tomreyn, ;) Ich weiß du hast mir schon sehr oft geholfen.. ich verstehe deinen Ansatz.. ;)
<dreamon> stevieh, Ich starte mal vom Stick ein 20.04.. und teste
<tomreyn> dreamon: dann bin ich beruhigt, so versteht wenigstens einer von uns beiden den ansatz des anderen. ;-)
<k1l> würde mich echt wundern wenn das nicht ein paar altlasten irgendwo sind.
<dreamon> k1l, Da gabe es einige Probleme, wegen dem hybrid. Da hat ubuntu immer den falschen nvidia Teiber verwendet. hab dann mit hilfe von tomreyn Nivida3.90 draufgemacht, dann funktionierte das endlich. Nun durch den Umzug könnte das ein stolperstein sein. Hab alles mit nvidia runtergeworfen
<tomreyn> das könnte ein stolperstein sein, und "das krieg ich nie mehr alles hin was ich da schon gemacht hab" ebenfalls. unbekannte anpassungen an konfigurationen die in früherne ubuntu-versionenen mal nen wünschenswerten seiteneffekt hatten.
<tomreyn> aber inzwischen sind wir massig kernelversionen, zwei init-systeme und diverse userspace-anwendungsversioenen weiter, die mit diesen alten konfigurationen im besten fall nichts mehr anzufangen wissen, und im ungünstigeren fall anders darauf reagieren.
<tomreyn> aber mach wie du magst, ich persönlich werd's nur nicht mehr supporten so.
<tomreyn> (no bad feelings, wollte nur dass es verständlich wird wieso)
<dreamon> Vorschlag ich werde mal mit der alten Kiste weiterarbeiten und langsam auf die neue Kiste neu Aufsetzen.. Und langsam umziehen. (hab das schon mal mit Arch versucht.. )
<dreamon> tomreyn, Keine Sorge ist krieg das nicht in den falschen Hals. Versuche mal mit livestick nicht das es da auch das Problem gibt
<dreamon> bin weg
<stevieh> meine vorgehensweise bei so nem umzug: os neu installieren, das alte Zeug irgendwo auf der Platte dabei haben und immer, wenn was klemmt, nachscchauen, was dort war.
<stevieh> ein OS braucht ja kein speicher mehr
<dreamon> Heute stehen wir vor dem Abgrund. → Morgen sind wir einen Schritt weiter.. 
<gast__1> Moin, ich bereite gerade einen kleinen Ubunturechner für Senioren. Installiert habe ich 20.04 LTS. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob man das Gnome Dock so einstellen kann, dass man eine Animation sieht, wenn man dort ein Programm startet. Aktuell ist es so das im Dock das Symbol beim anklicken kurz weiß blitzt, dann gibt es eine Animation in der Aktivitätsecke, dann ist nichts zu sehen bis das Programm gestartet ist. Getestet mit OpenOffice und de
<gast__1> geht das?
<tomreyn> hmm, keine ahnung, falls ja dann vermutlich über eine gnome extension. aber die haben auch das problem dass sie mitunter gnome zerschießen, keine sicherheitsupdates bekommen etc.
<gast__1> Also in früheren Ubuntuversionen gab es diese dockanimation, darauf habe ich die Senioren eingeübt, das ist quasi gerade mein Problem.
<tomreyn> gnome-shell ist halt ein ganzes stück anders als unity vom unterbau her. möglichrweise werden die sich umgewöhnen müssen.
<gast__1> Du ich mach das ehrenamtlich, aber die Geduld alle umzugewöhnen würde ich gern sparen. Nichts gegen Senioren.
<tomreyn> versteh ich. hast du denn mal nach ner gnome-extension dafür gesucht?
<gast__1> klar bevor ich hier geschrieben habe. vielleicht habe ich nichts gefunden weil ich für mein Problem keinen namen kenne. daher habe ich gescuht und 20-30 Seiten Extensions gewälzt aber leider noch nichts gefunden, mit welchen Stichwörtern würdest du denn suchen?
<tomreyn> gnome-shell dock animated OR animation feedback
<gast__1> nope finde nichts
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-24
<dreamon> Ein schönen Guten Morgen. Live Stick macht auch Probleme. Ohne erkennbaren Grund ist Gerät auf einmal nicht mehr bedienbar.
<dreamon> Dafür funktioniert nun die GUI einwandfrei. Ich habe ein paar intel packete deinstalliert und siehe da. Perfekt. Auch MPV spielt wieder auf meiner Kiste..
<dreamon> stevieh, moin
<stevieh> moin
<dreamon> LiveStick ging auch nicht.. 
<dreamon> Ohne erkennbaren Grund ist Gerät auf einmal nicht mehr bedienbar.
<stevieh> ups?
<dreamon> Dafür funktioniert nun die GUI einwandfrei. Ich habe ein paar intel packete deinstalliert und siehe da. Perfekt. Auch MPV spielt wieder auf meiner Kiste..
<stevieh> na, dann ist ja schick.
<stevieh> ein guter Teil deiner alten Sachen wird ja trotzdem nicht gehen, weil sich basis libs geändert haben
<dreamon> Naja.. paar problemchen hab ich schon noch. CPU zeigt er 4.48GHz an. pavucontrol hat nur nen dummy ausgabe.. 
<dreamon> 1.8GHz cpu zeigt 4.48GHz an.. naja
<dreamon> Beim livestick konnte ich plötzlich nichts mehr anklicken. Keine Eingabe. STRG+ALT+Fx führte zum blackscreen.  
<stevieh> installier dir mal s-tui und schau dir an, wie das ding unter stress taktet
<stevieh> https://github.com/erpalma/throttled und dann schau dir mal das an
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - erpalma/throttled: Workaround for Intel throttling issues in Linux. (at github.com)
<dreamon> Der github link geht hier nicht.. Installtions fehler viel rotes zeug.  error: invalid command 'bdist_wheel'→ERROR: Failed building wheel for dbus-python
<stevieh> lesen hilft sicher
<dreamon> Problem kein Sound: Ich hab nur ein dummy device als sound Ausgabegerät in pulseaudio. aplay audiofile kommt kein ton. mach ich aber sudo aplay audiofile kommt Ton. Was könnte das sein?
<IceKing> Hallo
<nicole_> hi
<dreamon> Puh Soundproblem auch gelöst. War ein Fieses Problem .. Fall mal jemand nur noch Dummy Audio Ausgabegerät in Pulseaudio hat, liegt es an timidity .. 
<dreamon> Ist das eigentlich Standardmäßig installiert? 
<k1l_> neee
<k1l_> das sind wie gesagt so altlasten, die man bei so umzügen mitschleppt
<dreamon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/timidity/+bug/1793640 → bin aber in guter Gesellschaft
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1793640 “Pulseaudio fails to detect sound card, while timid...” : Bugs : timidity package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dreamon> k1l_, LiveUSB schmierte hier nach ein paar Stunden ab. Konnte nichts mehr anklicken.. Hab das kleinere Übel genommen
<dreamon> Wo kann ich als Root einen beim Starten einen befehl ausführen lassen? Thinkpad PowerLED will ich abschalten. Nur wo trag ich das ein? Muß als Root ausgeführt werden
<Heavy91> dreamon: ich benutze für sowas eine crontab unter /etc/cron.d. Dort kann man statt einer zeitangabe "@reboot" eintragen. Das Kommando wird dann bei jedem Boot einmal ausgeführt.
<Heavy91> Also z.B. "@reboot  root  /path/to/my/script"
